# Game: Ban the User Above You!



## LittleBock

I hope this is okay; I did a quick search and didn't see anything like it. 

Basically, you post a reason to 'ban' the user above you. This is all in fun, of course, so feel free to get as crazy as you want with it.

For example:



> User 1 said: LittleBock is banned for creating this topic!





> User 2 said: User 1 is banned for having a cute avatar!


And so on, and so forth. Have fun! :sun:


----------



## kiddoe

Littlebock is banned for using too many emoticons.


----------



## JaLyn

Kiddoe is banned for not using enough hehe


----------



## nancy d

And Jaylyn for not using ANY!


----------



## GTAllen

Kiddoe is banned for letting her 9 year old date a member of the hillbilly family from Deliverance


----------



## HerdQueen

GTAllen is banned for making me laugh so hard I spit Mountain Dew on the computer!


----------



## Idahodreamer

HerdQueen is banned for claiming to be royalty!


----------



## goathiker

Idahodreamer is banned for trying to butt her way to the top and oust the herd queen.


----------



## JaLyn

Goathiker is banned for sticking your nose where it don't belong hehe


----------



## goathiker

JaLyn is banned for having the same number of children as me but,_ more _grandchildren. (ha)


----------



## Idahodreamer

Goathiker is banned for knowing so much!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Idahodreamer is banned because she lives too far for me to be able to ship a one of her does  They are beautiful too


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Trickyroo is banned for always having adorable goatees in her avatar!


----------



## Idahodreamer

Piccolo Goat is banned from Australia! (lol) 

thankyou Trickyroo!  I wish you weren't so far away either... would have been able to give my girls wonderful homes. . . I have to go back to school next year and I'm moving out next fall . . . so I have to go down to two goats . . . .


----------



## goathiker

Piccologoat is banned for living in a country I always wanted to see.


----------



## goatgirl132

Goathiker is baned for baning piccolo from their country!


----------



## goathiker

Idahodreamer is banned for getting me in trouble


----------



## goatgirl132

Goathiker is baned for blaming their ban on other people


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban my phone because it keeps changing 'banned' to 'baned'


----------



## goathiker

Goatgirl is banned for not scrolling back up and reading Idahodreamers post


----------



## goatgirl132

Goathiker is banned for blaming their ban on the persion that banned them for not scrolling up and then banning said persion!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Littlebock is unbanned for creating such a fun game! Haha


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goathiker is banned for pointing out somebody's error.


----------



## goatgirl132

Used2bmimi said:


> Goathiker is banned for pointing out somebody's error.


Ohhh now that's just rude!!


----------



## jaycee

Mimi is banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Used2bmimi

Ok now goat girl is banned for posting while I was posting


----------



## goatgirl132

Usedtobmimi is banned for being rude to goatgirl! Haha


----------



## goatgirl132

Jaycee and Mimi are both banned for posting while I was having trubble posting and messing up my post!!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goatgirl is banned for......umm for...dang it! She's just banned!


----------



## goatgirl132

goatgirl132 said:


> Usedtobmimi is banned for being rude to goatgirl! Haha


Blegh I Ment to put goathiker


----------



## goatgirl132

Mimi is banned for not having a reasion to ban me!! Muahahha


----------



## goathiker

I'll take my banning, it was all meant in fun

Goatgirl is banned for not having anything on her profile I can use against her.


----------



## goatgirl132

Goathiker is banned for not telling me I could put stuff on my profile!!


----------



## goathiker

You go to my account at the top look down the pop out menu to edit personal info. Then you can put in whatever you want people to know about you.

Am I unbanned now?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goathiker is unbanned for being nice but is then banned again for taking her goats to the beach when I cant.


----------



## LittleBock

Mimi is banned for unbanning Goathiker, who clearly needs to take us all to the beach next weekend.


----------



## goathiker

Littlebock is banned for suggesting we all go to the beach when it's 39* and pouring down rain. (brrr)


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok ,this game is banned because of goatgirl132 and everybody else 
Baa !!


----------



## milkmaid

Trickyroo is banned for trying to ban the game!


----------



## animalfamily

milkmaid is banned for sleeping in and not getting the morning milk!
I'm thirsty.....


----------



## Trickyroo

animalfamily is banned for having a nice rack


----------



## JaLyn

Laura can't be banned, she cracks me up waayyyy tooo much..so i'm banning goathiker instead hehe..just kidding..


----------



## animalfamily

JaLyn is banned for liking facebook!!


...thanks tricky !!


----------



## goatgirl132

Used2bmimi said:


> Goathiker is unbanned for being nice but is then banned again for taking her goats to the beach when I cant.


You can take goats to the beach?!?!?
I know what I'm doing this summer!


----------



## animalfamily

Okay, I'm banning goatgirl for not banning anyone...


----------



## JaLyn

she banned me for facebook..fine your banned for bannin me


----------



## LittleBock

JaLyn is banned for banning my mom! :mecry:


----------



## goatgirl132

Goatgirls in school... haha


----------



## goatgirl132

I'm banning everyone for banning while in at school!!


----------



## LittleBock

Banned for playing while in school.


----------



## goatgirl132

I accept...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

goatgirl132 is banned for not knowing how to spell :]


----------



## goathiker

mnblonde is banned for being a spelling natzi


----------



## nancy d

Goathiker banned again, this time for bad spellig.


----------



## goathiker

And Nancy banned for misspelling "spelling" 

Gotta go make bottles...back soon


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

you're all banned for being silly!


----------



## JaLyn

Bridget is banned for calling us silly..hehe


----------



## goatgirl132

Your all banned for being banned!! What now!


----------



## milkmaid

Goatgirl132 is banned for banning more than one person!


----------



## goathiker

Milkmaid is banned for denial of her goat addiction...


----------



## milkmaid

Huh? I never denied it! Goathiker is banned for false accusation!


----------



## goatgirl132




----------



## milkmaid

Goatgirl is banned for...no, not for posting that picture, but for trying to get herself banned!


----------



## goathiker

milkmaid said:


> Huh? I never denied it! Goathiker is banned for false accusation!


It's on your avatar line

milkmaid is banned for double denial


----------



## milkmaid

Oh yeah, I forgot.  
But it's true, I'm not addicted!
Goathiker is banned for thinking I'm addicted when I'm not.  (triple denial, lol)


----------



## Used2bmimi

Milkmaid is banned for her strange combination of truth and denial.


----------



## animalfamily

Used2b is banned for not being who she used to be.


----------



## milkmaid

Animalfamily is banned for kissing her goats. (If she did.)


----------



## goatgirl132

milkmaid said:


> Animalfamily is banned for kissing her goats. (If she did.)


You don't kiss your goats? Your poor goats!


----------



## caprine crazy

GoatGirl123 is banned for kissing her goats too much!


----------



## milkmaid

I didn't say I don't kiss my goats! You're banned for jumping to conclusions! HA!
(I do kiss my goats, but only when I'm saying good-bye.)


----------



## milkmaid

And Caprine Crazy is banned for jumping ahead of me while I was posting!


----------



## goatgirl132

You can never kiss your goats too much!


----------



## goatgirl132

Caprine crazy for kissing her goats to little!


----------



## JaLyn

i ban goatgirl for only giving 2 likes on posts hehe


----------



## goatgirl132

JaLyn for not knowing I'm on the app and can't do it on here! 
Haha I was on the comp for a coupple Mins one day lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Im banning just for the sake of banning .


----------



## Trickyroo

And I also ban goatgirl132 for posting a picture upside down !


----------



## goatgirl132

It wasn't upside down when i posted it haha


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll let you get away with it ( this time ) because its a adorable picture


----------



## .:Linz:.

Laura is banned for not banning anyone in her last post.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Linz is banned for looking like my cousin who also lives in PA, so that I had to do a double take.


----------



## Trickyroo

Linz is banned for banning me and used2bmimi is banned for no reason whatsoever


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroos unbanned from all the.bans for calling my picture cute haha


----------



## caprine crazy

Hey, hey, hey I kiss my goat and I have a picture to prove it!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9294533.-2207520000.1355610145&type=3&theater

You are banned for thinking I don't love my goat!


----------



## Trickyroo

Caprine crazy is banned for using Facebook ! I cant see that picture


----------



## keren

goatgirl132 is banned for posting the same photo 3 times


----------



## Trickyroo

what the heck was those pictures about ?


----------



## keren

Trickyroo is banned for not learning from her mistakes and AGAIN posting in this thread without banning someone!


----------



## goatgirl132

Showing that you how much fun we were having haha and making y'all jellious!!
And only 2 shoulda been the same I realized too late that I posted it twice


----------



## keren

goatgirl banned again for not banning someone. honestly you lot need to remember the rules of the game!!


----------



## Trickyroo

keren is banned for being reminding me I didnt follow the rules.
Ban you karen !


----------



## Used2bmimi

Trickyroo is banned for breaking rules (AGAIN!) when she did not use capitol letters. He he


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Mimi is banned for spelling mistakes! Hehe


----------



## keren

Piccolo is banned for taking my reason for banning Mimi!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Keren is banned for moving to the other side of the country!


----------



## keren

Alyssa is banned for not moving to Perth


----------



## JaLyn

Keren is banned for not tellng me good afternoon hehe


----------



## goatgirl132

JaLyn is banned for not being on the sane timezone as me hehe


----------



## caprine crazy

^Good one! LOL!

goatgirl is banned for banning JaLyn!


----------



## nancy d

JaLyn said:


> Keren is banned for not tellng me good afternoon hehe


(It's "good day" over there)


----------



## milkmaid

Goatgirl is banned for misspelling!


----------



## caprine crazy

milkmaid is banned for pointing out people's mistakes!


----------



## milkmaid

Caprine Crazy is banned for only having ONE goat!


----------



## nancy d

Milkmaid's outta here for having too many.


----------



## goatgirl132

Denied you can never have to many!


----------



## JaLyn

goatgirl is banned for being right hehe


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn is banned for being a lush ( said with love ) :cheers:


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oooooooooooooo Trickyroo is banned for not inviting the rest of us to JaLyn's party.


----------



## Trickyroo

Used2bmimi is banned for not telling me there was even a party !


----------



## Used2bmimi

Now hold on just a minute!....you can't claim innocence! The party was on your post!! Banned again Trickyroo!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh bite me  Im getting picked on here 

No banning for you Used2bmimi , two years !!!

You are a ban natzi !!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh....oh......not a ban natzi..........two years?!?!?!......hmmmm gotta ban someone but I'm scared to ban Trickyroo.....oh...what to do.....


----------



## Used2bmimi

:d:d:d


----------



## keren

nancy is banned because australians dont say "good day" ... ???


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm sorry Used2bmimi.:hug::
Your not banned , JayLyn is banned 
For having really adorable grand kids


----------



## Used2bmimi

Keren is banned for not telling us what they DO say! Oh...Hi Keren!


----------



## caprine crazy

Used2bmimi is banned because she lives in CO! Your goats are really cute!


----------



## kiddoe

Caprine crazy is banned because she has a spoiled goat. ewwwww....


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! Aren't all goats supposed to be spoiled?

Kiddoe is banned for having a cute avatar!


----------



## goatgirl132

Caprine crazy is banned for not having an avitar! 

Ahh feels good to be back in on this thread


----------



## milkmaid

Goatgirl is banned for having given only 2 likes!


----------



## goatgirl132

Milkmade is banned for banning me for the same reasion someone else did

Im on the app and can't like posts on here


----------



## goatgirl132

Everyone's bannned for not buying the goat chains I make  
Muahahahah


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 is banned for spelling muahahahaha wrong !!


----------



## goatgirl132

Nuuh!!! Tricky roo is baned for assuming things!! I got stoped mid 'h' because I started choking hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo

Too late !!! You should've went for a drink of water before you hit the send button :[
Glad you didn't choke , but your still banned 
And , you spelt banned wrong too !!!
Get spellcheck woman !!!
Yeah , I know , I should talk about typos , lololol.
But , it's not about me , it's about goatgirl132 and she is BANNED


----------



## Trickyroo

BTW , goatgirl132 , you do beautiful work , your chains are very 
nice 

Goatgirl132 is un-banned at this time


----------



## goatgirl132

Well why didnt you give me sime water then????//
Aww thanks 
And its this phone!! It dosen't know how to spell!! 

Trickyroo is also unbanned at this time *hug*


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Goat girl is BANNED for having such pretty chains that I can't have!


----------



## goatgirl132

Piccolo goats is banned for living so far away!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goatgirl132 is banned for banning the most on this thread


----------



## animalfamily

Used2b is banned for being so 'likeable'.

....Good morning everyone !


----------



## Used2bmimi

Animal family is banned for having the best rack!  Holy cow ( er...goat?) what a set!


----------



## Trickyroo

Animal family was banned for the nice rack once before
Us2bmimi is now banned twice


----------



## goathiker

Trickyroo is banned for being too picky


----------



## Trickyroo

Goathiker is banned for bad rhyming


----------



## Used2bmimi

OK I accept that banning....I deserved it....guess I really liked that one... Forgot about the earlier one. Ha ha ha. Trickyroo is banned for catching me though!


----------



## animalfamily

used2b is banned for liking my rack a little _too_ much !
.....uhhhh, I mean my goats' rack....


----------



## JaLyn

animalfamily is banned for being naughty


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn is banned for banning animalfamily


----------



## animalfamily

I hate to do this but........Tricky is banned for being _too_ nice !


----------



## Trickyroo

Animal family is banned and its got nothing to do with 
a nice rack 

And JaLyn is banned just because she uses Facebook :dance:

Ha !! Double header


----------



## animalfamily

Tricky is banned for having two heads .

 :gift: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!:cheers:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh nice one animalfamily !!

Right back at ya kiddo , animalfamily is banned for banning on Christmas !!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Used2bmimi

Trickyroo is banned for banning banning on Christmas


----------



## goathiker

Mimi is banned for making a really bad tongue twister


----------



## animalfamily

goathiker is banned for "livin' the good life" in Oregon.


----------



## Trickyroo

Animalfamily is banned for parading her animals !


----------



## animalfamily

Bwahahahahahah, well somebody's gotta do it!!

Tricky's banned because....well...Christmas is OVER! Yea, that's the ticket. Tricky is banned for letting Christmas be over :tears: :veryangry: !


----------



## Trickyroo

Im banning Animalfamily for banning me the day after Christmas !


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , nobody is playing.......so I will ban myself because it is inevitable I will be banned again for some silly outrageous reason.....and Im also sure it will be animalfamily or that silly slap happy Christy


----------



## goatgirl132

I kept meaning to jump back in but could never find a place to. XD
I ban trickyroo for not expecting me to do it!! Haha


----------



## Trickyroo

How can I get banned , I banned myself ! :GAAH:
So the person who banned me last should be banned , right ? :scratch:
:shrug:


----------



## goatgirl132

I also ban trickyroo for not following the rules twice!
You ban the persion above you not 2above you and you can't ban your self because you hadent commented twice I a row


----------



## goatgirl132

Oops nevermind your only banned for one reasion!


----------



## goathiker

Goat girl is banned for trying to confuse us


----------



## nancy d

Goathiker for using "confusion". We are all confusing to begin with cause we are owned by goats.


----------



## goatgirl132

Lets all pretend I just liked Nancys last post!


----------



## goatgirl132

Never mind I decided to open a browser on my phone  and did it


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 , breathe honey , breathe !
You OK now ? Good , cause your banned


----------



## goatgirl132




----------



## caprine crazy

Trickyroo is banned for being liked 830 times on 514 posts! That's twice what I've been given!


----------



## Trickyroo

I unban goatgirl because now i feel sorry I banned her 
Caprine crazy , you are banned for .........having more posts then I
do


----------



## goatgirl132

so... I feel really dumb right now
I was SO confused about the parading and rack thing but I went on the browser on my phone and get it now...


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goatgirl is banned for having a phone that can do the same thing my computer does.


----------



## goatgirl132

See but I can take my phone with me and I can use it in school or in the barn and see what's the latest on the goat spot


----------



## Trickyroo

Is it a smart phone ? Love em


----------



## goatgirl132

Yeah haha galaxy skyrocket


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Goat girl and trickyroo are both banned for not banning!


----------



## goatgirl132

Oops...


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban piccolo for catching mine and trickyroos mistake


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice PiccoloGoat !
Now your banned for banning two people at once !


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You're banned for banning me for following the rules!


----------



## Trickyroo

Take your medicine like a goat person PiccoloGoat !
Your banned again for making me feel sorry for banning you
yet again !


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban trickyroo for going ban crazy!!


----------



## Trickyroo

It's the object of the game , isnt it ?


----------



## WillowGem

I ban Trickyroo for not banning anyone


----------



## Trickyroo

I just cant win , can I :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

And again Tricky...that's three in row, I wonder if you get a prize?


----------



## goatgirl132

I give trickyroo the prize of a ban!!
I ban trickyroo!!


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 you are banned for trying to be a wisenheimer


----------



## goatgirl132

A what what what?


----------



## goathiker

A smart aleck 

Goatgirl is banned for not knowing German


----------



## goatgirl132

Goathiker is banned for speaking German! 
And yep that's me!!


----------



## WillowGem

Goatgirl132 is banned for admitting she's a wisenheimer.


----------



## caprine crazy

Haha! 

WillowGem is banned for for no other reason than just to be banned! LOL!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Caprine crazy is banned for, well, being crazy!


----------



## animalfamily

I'm banning PicoloGoat because noone else will .


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for banning on new years Eve


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for using New Year's Eve as a reason to ban.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willowgem for not taking my excuse!


----------



## animalfamily

goatgirl132 is banned for not bringing the champagne [provided she is 21 of course ], it IS New Year's Eve after all!!! :grouphug: :cheers: :dazed: ...every picture tells a story, don't it?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animal family for not knowing I'm 15 
but ill have my mom bring it she uses my account to


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for sharing her TGS account!


----------



## goatgirl132

She's paying for my goats and horses feed! I had no choice :')


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for not banning the user above!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willowgem then.. for no reasion at all!


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for knowing how to sew...because I can't...LOL!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willowgem for no knowing how!! 

O.s. you should learn I'm saving around $10-15+ on coats and hay bags!! 
10x 7 is quite a bit I saved on coats!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

I ban goatgirl for having the time to sew!


----------



## goatgirl132

And I ban mnblond for not!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

I ban goatgirl for not working and making her mom pay for everything so she has time to sew! :slapfloor:

I know your not old enough to work full time kiddo


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban mnblond for thinking my mom pays for everythg
not everything just my feed bc its a REALLY big feed bill and I didn't pull in enough from my summer job and selling my sewing and my chains isn't pulling in much right now


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban you all for being in 2012 while I'm in 2013


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban piccologoat for being in 2013!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban goatgirl for being SO last year!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban piccologoat for having last years goat!! 
(Make what you want of that)


----------



## animalfamily

I ban goatgirl for making _wicked  _show chains.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE :fireworks:!!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I ban animalfamily for having a nice rack.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban caprinecrazy for banning animal family for a reasion they've already been banned for!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Oh, woops!

I ban goatgirl for pointing out my mistake!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban caprine crazy for making the mistake ;l


----------



## LittleBock

goatgirl is banned for being online at the same time as me.


----------



## goatgirl132

Littlebock is banned for only having 11 posts *pretend there's a devalish face here because I'm on my phone and can't use emoticons*

Check out my goat chains
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## RedGate

goatgirl132 is banned for making me pretend.lol


----------



## LittleBock

RedGate is banned for lack of team spirit.  Imagine like you mean it!


----------



## goatgirl132

Littlebock is banned for having a goat with wings (your sig)

Check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## LittleBock

Banned because your goats don't have wings?! You aren't giving them enough Red Bull, dear...


----------



## caprine crazy

LittleBock is banned for giving her goats Red Bull!


----------



## JaLyn

caprine is banned for not giving red bull hehe


----------



## goatgirl132

Littlebock is banned for giving her goats red bull hello sweety you can't show a goat with wings!! Haha


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Jalyn for posting while I was!!!


----------



## animalfamily

goatgirl is banned for posting/banning twice in a row.

...I'm noticing a strange obsession with my rack, what's up with that :scratch:?


----------



## WillowGem

animalfamily is banned for just now noticing the obsession with her rack.


----------



## caprine crazy

WillowGem is banned for pointing out that animalfamily just noticed other peoples obession with her rack!


----------



## goatgirl132

Caprine crazy is banned forbanning WillowGem for pointing out that animalfamily just noticed other peoples obession with her rack!


----------



## goathiker

Goatgirl is banned because my doe just had a baby doeling and hers didn't


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goat hiker for not breeding my doe...
AND i also ban goat hiker for the fact she can't be breed till november


----------



## goathiker

I ban goat girl for not knowing I am NOT a buck goat (sorry too good to go to waste)
And I ban her as she won't bring her doe to Oregon in November to be bred to an awesome packgoat.


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goathiker for living on the Oregon Coast...because I'm jealous and want to live there...heehee!


----------



## Used2bmimi

WillowGem is banned because Arthur and Merlin are too cute for words.


----------



## WillowGem

Mimi is banned for knowing WAY more about goats than I do!


----------



## caprine crazy

WillowGem is banned (again!) for living in Michigan so I can't see Merlin and Arthur in person!


----------



## WillowGem

caprine crazy is banned for not knowing I'm just a road trip away.


----------



## caprine crazy

WillowGem is banned for not knowing I can't drive yet.


----------



## WillowGem

caprine crazy is banned for sassing her elders...LOL!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goathiker for not bringing their pack goat to texas


----------



## animalfamily

Bwahahahahaha...me and my rack are back to ban goatgirl for banning almost everyone at one time or another  

:wahoo:I have NEVER had soooo much fun with my rack:crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## goatgirl132

I bad trickyroo for not banning any body and just slapping the Floor AND for using emoticons when I can't


----------



## WillowGem

ROFL, animalfamily!!! 

But....I ban animalfamily for not noticing that goatgirl132 did not ban the user above her.


----------



## WillowGem

AND for sneaking a post in before I could post mine!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willowgem for binning me for something they think I didn't do when I did do it


----------



## Trickyroo

Aw go bad ya self , lolol.


----------



## JaLyn

I ban laura for not banning goatgirl..


----------



## Trickyroo

I ban Christy for not being around enough here ! :tear:


----------



## LittleBock

Trickyroo is banned for being awesome.


----------



## animalfamily

LittleBock is banned for being online after midnight !


----------



## JaLyn

animalfamily is banned for only giving 6 likes..lol


----------



## animalfamily

JaLyn is banned for calling me out on the likes thing.

.....I guess I'm off to do some 'liking', don't want to get a bad rep around here, you guys scare me a little !


----------



## WillowGem

animalfamily is banned for scaring easily.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh animalfamily , like your the shy type , right 

I ban WillowGem for having adorable boys that she wont mail me


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo is banned for having more goats than I do. :tear: 
AND still wanting to take my boys from me.


----------



## goatgirl132

Willowgems banned for being a Pygmy goat mom


----------



## animalfamily

goatgirl is banned because, well.........just because I LIKE BANNING!


----------



## WillowGem

animal family is banned for enjoying this thread way too much!


----------



## goatgirl132

Willowgem is banned for not enjoying this thread enough


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## animalfamily

Ooh, ooh, I got this one:

Tricky's banned for knowing me all to well, for not knowing me at all.


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban animal family for baning so many people


----------



## LittleBock

goatgirl is banned for having an unacceptably cute goat in her avvie. :laugh:


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban littleBock for baning me for having a cute goat! Haha


----------



## animalfamily

goatgirl22 is banned for two reasons: 1) for confusing me and making me think she was goatgirl132, and B) for creating the mental image of a girl goat wearing a tutu.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh animalfamily you are all innocence when it comes to creating odd mental pictures?!? Ha ha! Animal family is banned for having the most talked about rack in the website.


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## animalfamily

Tricky is banned for repeatedly saying "rofl", *I don't know what that means!! :think:*


----------



## goathiker

Animalfamily is banned for pretending to be clueless so that she can use giant emoticons


----------



## Gumtree

goathiker is banned for been the user above me


----------



## WillowGem

Gumtree is banned for not having a cute goat avatar!


----------



## goatgirl132

Willow gems banned for banning gumtree. 
Lets all be friends here!! Hahhhahaha. Not your still banned *evil face*


----------



## Gumtree

goatgirl123 is banned for having a devil goat in her sigg.... lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Huntress is banned for being a .... gum.. tree!!
Are you new gumtree? Ignore me if not I just don't think iv seen you around

Wait... never mind I just looked haha I'm stupid >.< haha


----------



## Gumtree

goatgirl132 said:


> Huntress is banned for being a .... gum.. tree!!
> Are you new gumtree? Ignore me if not I just don't think iv seen you around
> 
> Wait... never mind I just looked haha I'm stupid >.< haha


Me new? nah lol I'm just a professional lurker 

goatgirl123 is banned for not seeing the invisible lurker lurking round....lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I just figured bc I ask a lot of questions (ALOT!!) And iv never seen you answer any of them so I just figured haha.
Huntress is banned for lurking


----------



## goathiker

Gumtree is banned for stalking us haha


----------



## goathiker

Opps jinx goatgirl


----------



## goatgirl132

goathiker said:


> Opps jinx goatgirl


Huh?


----------



## goathiker

We posted almost the same thing at the same time. Jinx, you owe me a Coke. It's an old person thing.


----------



## goatgirl132

Ohhhh hahahah I get it now
I bah goathiker for trying to steal my ban!


----------



## Gumtree

I don't know who to ban here....lol
so goatgirl123 & goathiker are both banned for jinxing it....lol

Ps why am i getting called Huntress?  LOL


----------



## goatgirl132

Gumtree said:


> I don't know who to ban here....lol
> so goatgirl123 & goathiker are both banned for jinxing it....lol
> 
> Ps why am i getting called Huntress?  LOL


Auto correction thinks it should be your name!!
In other worklds huntress is banned for not knowing who to ban and not knowing autocorrect thinks his name his huntress!


----------



## Marty1876

I ban goatgirl132 for making show chains


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban marty1876 for not buying my chains!


----------



## goatgirl132

Marty1876 said:


> I ban goatgirl132 for making show chains


Now YOUR new
Haha (read last page to get it)


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl for saying his.... lol


----------



## WillowGem

I ban Gumtree for being a Huntress...LOL!!


----------



## Gumtree

i ban willowgem for having very cute goats....


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> i ban willowgem for having very cute goats....


I ban gumtree for making me hungry!! lol


----------



## WillowGem

emilieanne said:


> I ban gumtree for making me hungry!! lol


I ban emilieanne for quoting a post about my goats, then saying she's hungry!  :shocked:


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for quoting a post about my goats, then saying she's hungry!  :shocked:


I ban willowgem for having brown grass when mine is green!(; 
And I sAid that cause her name is gum.. And yeah idk but I am hungry. Lol 
Maybe the chickens will have me some eggs?


----------



## Marty1876

I ban Emiilenne for her cute Avatar!


----------



## emilieanne

Marty1876 said:


> I ban Emiilenne for her cute Avatar!


Lol thanks 
I ban marty1876 forrrrrrrrrrrrrrr banning me while I'm reading one of casey anthoys books imperfect justice by Jeff Ashton.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne for just being so awesome and reading books!


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban emilieanne for just being so awesome and reading books!


I never read books! Lol 
I ban littlegoatgirl for thinking I read books!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Lol thanks
> I ban marty1876 forrrrrrrrrrrrrrr banning me while I'm reading one of casey anthoys books imperfect justice by Jeff Ashton.


But it says right there!!! ^^^^^

I ban emilieanne for LYING !!! :


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban littlegoatgirl for putting a smiley face on her last comment!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatgirl22 for winning an embroidered carhart jacket and for banning me!!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Littlegoatgirl is banned for putting 5 exclamation points in her last ban!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatgirl132 is banned for having the numbers in her name out of order


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> But it says right there!!! ^^^^^
> 
> I ban emilieanne for LYING !!! :


I ban littlegoatgirl for thinking I'm lying!!!!(;


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne for banning me too many times


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban littlegoatgirl for not knowing that was my old horse show number <3


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goatgirl132 for having an unacceptable excuse for baning someone!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban goatgirl132 for having an unacceptable excuse for baning someone!!


I ban goatgirl for not having a nigerian!!(;


----------



## Gumtree

emilieanne said:


> And I sAid that cause her name is gum.. And yeah idk but I am hungry.


I ban emilieanne for thinking that "gum"tree is edible


----------



## goatgirl132

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatgirl for not having a nigerian!!(;


Dude but I'm getting some in the next year or 2!!!


----------



## animalfamily

Okay then, I ban Gumtree for having a blogspot about BBQ, and I"M HUNGRY!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for having a goat that looked like a unicorn at first glance as her pro picture


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl132 for jinx posting me


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gum tree for not banning me


----------



## Gumtree

i did an you are re banned for jinxing it..... lol


----------



## animalfamily

hey, how come I get banned twice????????
No fair :mecry:  :tears:

...goatgirl 132....she IS a unicorn, don't you know one when you see one?
....Okay now I'm mad, I'm banning everyone, everywhere, for absolutely no reason at all :veryangry: :angry: :wallbang:


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban huntress for posting while.I was posting and banning me while I was banning him for not banning me


----------



## goatgirl132

Your back to being huntress again hahahah


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl132 for calling me huntress....again 

the things a girls got to put up with  lol


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for not banning herself. 

And I ban Gumtree for posting at the same time I did!


----------



## Gumtree

i ban willowgem for not banning me


----------



## animalfamily

I'm banning everyone on this page for not being on dial-up like me :wallbang:. I can't keep up with you guys 

...and who the heck is "huntress"?


----------



## WillowGem

I'm banning Animalfamily for having dial-up.


----------



## Gumtree

i ban whoever jinxs me this time lol

edit: it was willowgem


----------



## WillowGem

I ban Gumtree for jinxing me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban WillowGem for having adorable goats as their profile pic


----------



## MollyLue9

Piccologoat: Canadian Eh!?! I ban you for being Canadian! What providence?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban MollyLue for spontaneously thinking I'm from Canada!


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> I ban MollyLue for spontaneously thinking I'm from Canada!


I ban piccologoat for not knowing I told her that!(; Lol
I thought you were??


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban emilieanne for banning me too many times


I ban littlegoatgirl for not knowing I'm gunna ban her again!(;


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban emilieanne for telling lies! I'm from Australia!


----------



## WillowGem

I ban PiccoloGoat for being horsey.:dance:


----------



## Gumtree

i ban willowgem for having 638 posts, has 408 posts liked & has liked 808 posts


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> I ban emilieanne for telling lies! I'm from Australia!


Oopsie. Lol

I ban gumtree for not helping me Nd mollylue9 band her little boys!!


----------



## Gumtree

i ban emilieanne for not living in the same country as me


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban y'all for not living in Texas near me!


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl132 for wanting us to overcrowd where you live


----------



## goatgirl132

Its boring here...


----------



## Gumtree

banned for been bored


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban gumtree for putting a  face while banning someone


----------



## Gumtree

I bad littlegoatgirl for having a goat called australia canberra j


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gumtree bc her goats didn't eat her hay bags like mine


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl132 for not knowing that i don't own any goats .... 

(thats why i'm a lurker lol)


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gumtree for not knowing that's why i banned her because i knew her goat didn't eat their hay bag bc she doset have any! Hahahaha


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban giatgirll132 for saying ha 4 times


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatgirl22 for putting 2 l's in my name


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatgirl132 for banning another goatgirl


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban littlegoatgirl for banning me because i banned goatgirl22


----------



## goathiker

I ban goat girl 132 because there are too many goatgirls in this game now.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gathiker for not banning goatgirl22 because i was here first!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban gathiker for not banning goatgirl22 because i was here first!


I ban goatgirl for being here first.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban EmilieAnne for not specifying which goatgirl and just quoting my post


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban EmilieAnne for not specifying which goatgirl and just quoting my post


Lol I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing its her AND for being up at 12:30 lol


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emilie for being a taker heh heh


----------



## goathiker

I ban you both because my internet sucks


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban EmilieAnne for being wrong its 12:27


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goathiker for hiding their posts from me so now i banned the wrong persion!!!


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl 132 for not knowing she should ban Wave Broadband for that


----------



## Gumtree

I ban goathiker for not been online at the same time as me


----------



## goathiker

I ban gumtree for not telling us about her kookaburra


----------



## Gumtree

I ban goathiker for bringing my attention to such a thing


----------



## goathiker

I ban Gumtree for not being loyal to her merry king of the woods


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goathiker for saying i should be


----------



## goathiker

Probably as annoying as our Magpies, huh?
I ban gumtree because Austrailian miniature goats are cuter then American Pygmies


----------



## Gumtree

I ban goathiker for having? or having access to Nigerian Dwarfs when we don't...


----------



## animalfamily

I ban Gumtree for being up way too early, and goathiker for being up way too late.


----------



## Gumtree

i ban animalfamily for giving me fright  by saying it's early.... tis 8:12pm


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban gumtree for being Aussie too!


----------



## goathiker

What, it's only 2:45 am some of us do work at night you know.
I ban Piccolo because a goat has not yet chewed off half her hair.


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goathiker for getting the time wrong


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban goat hiker for being wayyyy up last their bedtime!

And I've had my handbag chewed by a goat if that counts


----------



## Gumtree

i ban piccolo for not banning me lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban gumtree for posting at the exact same time as me!


----------



## Gumtree

I ban piccologoat for joining the forum before me lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban gumtree for not having any goats

Hehehe


----------



## Marty1876

I ban piccalo goat for the cool flute reference in her name.


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban EmilieAnne for not specifying which goatgirl and just quoting my post


I ban goatgirl132 for correcting me!


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> I ban Emilie for being a taker heh heh


I ban goathiker fooooooor being on almost every recent thread I'm on!(; lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne just because I seem to ban her a lot.


----------



## WillowGem

I ban littlegoatgirl for not telling me that she's from Michigan too.


----------



## goatgirl132

Did y'all ever go to sleep????


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for not banning me!


----------



## goatgirl132

Fine i Ban willowgem for banning me 
And for not buying the chains i make
AND for being online right not


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatgirl132 for telling me I should sleep more when in fact I slept 9 hours!!!


----------



## WillowGem

I ban littlegoatgirl for sleeping so much.


----------



## goatgirl132

Willow for not sleeping to much


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban WillowGem for a.) not telling ME that THEY were from Michigan!!! 
And b.) for thinking I sleep a lot when it's a once on a lifetime thing because I'm in a hotel so I don't have to wake up early for my goats!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Did y'all ever go to sleep????


I ban goatgirl132 for wondering the same thing as me!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne for not banning me!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban littlegoatgirl for not taking her goats up to get sheared today


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goatgirl132 for being in front of me!!


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban emilieanne for not banning me!!!


I ban little goat girl for not telling me her real name lol


----------



## Gumtree

I ban emilianne for being up at 4:04am


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> I ban emilianne for being up at 4:04am


I ban gumtree for thinking I was up at 4!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for quoting gumtree!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie for quoting gumtree!


I ban goatgirl132 for not banning me for banding.


----------



## Gumtree

i ban emilianne, just because i can


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> i ban emilianne, just because i can


I ban gumtree for not teaching me how to play the guitar!(;


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne for making me scroll up the page 3 times so I wouldn't spell her name wrong.


----------



## WillowGem

I ban animalfamily for distracting me with her rack again.


----------



## Gumtree

I ban willowgem for being distracted


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I ban Gumtree for no particular reason whatsoever


----------



## goatgirl132

Breezy-Trail said:


> I ban Gumtree for no particular reason whatsoever


Wait wasn't your name Jesse a coupple weeks ago??????


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Yes, it was. It was jesse-goats. I got a new username to fit my herd name.

I ban you for asking


----------



## Gumtree

I ban Breezy-Trail for changing your username


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> I ban Breezy-Trail for changing your username


I ban gumtree for being up at 4!! And not sleeping!! 
Crazy people!(; lol


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emilie because she's always up at night.


----------



## Gumtree

emilieanne said:


> I ban gumtree for being up at 4!! And not sleeping!!
> Crazy people!(; lol


I wasn't Lol..... I got up at 6:30am 

I goathiker for not sticking up for me


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban everyone for not eating these delicious mars bar ice creams I have!


----------



## aceofspades

Gumtree said:


> I wasn't Lol..... I got up at 6:30am
> 
> I goathiker for not sticking up for me


I ban gumtree for not being up at 4:00am


----------



## Gumtree

i ban aceofspades for suggesting such a thing...lol


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> i ban aceofspades for suggesting such a thing...lol


But it's only 5:49 right now? Lol 
I ban gumtree for confusing me!!

And I agree on gumtree e's ban to aceofspades

Also, I ban aceofspades for not bringin me her two unnamed doelings!(;


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> But it's only 5:49 right now? Lol
> I ban gumtree for confusing me!!
> 
> And I agree on gumtree e's ban to aceofspades
> 
> Also, I ban aceofspades for not bringin me her two unnamed doelings!(;


I ban emilieanne for not knowing the unnamed dolings are now named razzle and dazzle.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban you all for being in different time zones you say it's 5:50am I say it 5:01am


----------



## animalfamily

I ban aceofspades for being in a time zone that is 49 minutes different..

,,,BTW aceofspades, your profile pic is totally awesome :thumbup:!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban aceofspades for not knowing I was in school and couldn't check it! Lol


----------



## Gumtree

i ban emilianne for uummmm ummmm umm......joining tgs after me


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> i ban emilianne for uummmm ummmm umm......joining tgs after me


I ban gumtree for not looking at the same cloud I am!;D lol


----------



## WillowGem

emilieanne is banned for making me crave chocolate. :laugh:


----------



## aceofspades

WillowGem said:


> emilieanne is banned for making me crave chocolate. :laugh:


I ban willowgem for not craving my home made banana bread. 
That I'm enjoying a slice of right now.


----------



## WillowGem

I ban aceofspades for not sharing homemade banana bread with me.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban y'all because my friend ate my Christmas present before she could get it to me


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban goatgirl for reminding me of the Christmas cake I have and now making me eat some!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban piccolo goat for eating g cake from Christmas!
At least my present was chocolate!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Well I ban you for having an impatient chocolate eating friend.


----------



## goatgirl132

She told me she was going on a diet... I'm gunna tell her marshal arts teacher

I ban you for not sending me chocolate!!!!


----------



## Gumtree

i ban goatgirl132 because you are reminding me of what i ate after christmas....shhhh


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatgirl 

Gumtree and piccolo goat aceofspades and willowgem for thinkin ya can't eat all these great foods 

Maybe I'm just different but I can eat anything and not gain or loose a poun.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that doesn't last
I ban Emilie for thinking that adults can eat that way and not get fat.


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Yeah, that doesn't last
> I ban Emilie for thinking that adults can eat that way and not get fat.


Ahahahahah! 
Well my aunt can. She eats McDonalds all day long and she does not exercise.. She's a realtor. She's smaller than me!!!
I ban goathiker for being up at 2 in the morning.


----------



## goathiker

Um, it's only 11:05
I ban Emilie for not knowing where I live


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatgirl
> 
> Gumtree and piccolo goat aceofspades and willowgem for thinkin ya can't eat all these great foods
> 
> Maybe I'm just different but I can eat anything and not gain or loose a poun.


I ban emilieanne for thinking that I don't indulge in decadent deserts. 
I eat what ever I want in moderation.


----------



## Gumtree

i ban aceofspades for not banning goathiker


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Um, it's only 11:05
> I ban Emilie for not knowing where I live


Is there a time difference between Florida and Oregon?
I ban gumtree for making me think of brownies.


----------



## Gumtree

I ban emilianne for blaming me .... 
lol how'd i make you think of that anyway?


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> I ban emilianne for blaming me ....
> lol how'd i make you think of that anyway?


No idea. 
But I ban you for, making that weird noise in my house that I have no idea what it is.....D:


----------



## animalfamily

emilieanne is banned for hearing noises in her head.

...just wanted to let y'all know I'm considering a 'rack reduction', as it seems to be causing too much of a stir 'round here :idea:


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for not giving my the answers to my math exam!!


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for wanting to cheat on her math exam...heehee!


----------



## animalfamily

Edit:
Oops, sorry WillowGem, banning myself for stepping on toes!!


I ban goatgirl132 for not checking her PMs

...I don't DO the math


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> I ban goatgirl132 for not checking her PMs
> 
> ...I don't DO the math


Ouch good luck!! 
I ban animal family for thinking I was hearing things.


----------



## WillowGem

emilieanne said:


> Is there a time difference between Florida and Oregon?


 I ban emilieanne for not knowing the time zones.

Here's a link: 
http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/time_zone.shtml


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for not knowing the time zones.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/time_zone.shtml


I ban willowgem for thinking I'm smart!


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emilie for trying to make us think she's not smart


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> I ban Emilie for trying to make us think she's not smart


I ban goathiker for making me laugh while I'm eating, toast, eggs, and grits!


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for eating breakfast in the afternoon.
What time is it there anyway?


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for eating breakfast in the afternoon.
> What time is it there anyway?


3:49! 
I ban willowgem for not eating breakfast in the afternoon!! 
Breakfast is the BEST!


----------



## goatgirl132

animalfamily said:


> Edit:
> Oops, sorry WillowGem, banning myself for stepping on toes!!
> 
> I ban goatgirl132 for not checking her PMs
> 
> ...I don't DO the math


I ban animal family for thinking I don't check my pm's
I'm gunna have to make a pro to figure out.what you mean by porfiles for all the animals.
And I also ban you for not DOING the math


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban animal family for thinking I don't check my pm's
> I'm gunna have to make a pro to figure out.what you mean by porfiles for all the animals.
> And I also ban you for not DOING the math


I ban goatgirl132 because I'm torn......


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for being torn
Why are you torn? If its about buying my chains you should!! End of storie!! Haha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for being torn
> Why are you torn? If its about buying my chains you should!! End of storie!! Haha


Haha I ban goatgirl132 for not looking at my most recent thread started.

That's why I'm torn


----------



## goatgirl132

Don't look at me for help!!
I'm a complete new be I mean look at the threads im posting! I know vertually nothing! 
(But slowly learning because of here! )
I ban emilie for thinking I could help her!!
and I still thinks she needs to buy my chains


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Don't look at me for help!!
> I'm a complete new be I mean look at the threads im posting! I know vertually nothing!
> (But slowly learning because of here! )
> I ban emilie for thinking I could help her!!
> and I still thinks she needs to buy my chains


I ban goatgirl132 for making me think about this!! Lol 
What do they look like? And would it be good for my nigerian dwarf girls?? oh and how much? Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I actually haven't made one besides 22" long and I don't have a Nigerian dwarf so I wouldent know. Lol Haha
someone else asked me if I could make some that size though. They are adjustable.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedgoatchains 
You should sloop check them out. But apperently they like to take out of the tack room!!! I have 6 and all disappeared!!


----------



## goatgirl132

O my God I'm so stupid... I left them on top of my tack box in the tack room and birds can get.in there. I bet they took them! *facepalm*


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> O my God I'm so stupid... I left them on top of my tack box in the tack room and birds can get.in there. I bet they took them! *facepalm*


Probably! Lol 
I ban goatgirl132 for sending me to a page that is not found....?


----------



## goatgirl132

Www.facebook.com/Wickedshowchains.com

I ban emilie for making me panic and think my page got deleated!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Www.facebook.com/Wickedshowchains.com
> 
> I ban emilie for making me panic and think my page got deleated!!


I ban goatgirl132 for thinking it's still good.


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh good god -.-
https://www.facebook.com/WickedShowChains


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Oh good god -.-
> https://www.facebook.com/WickedShowChains


I found it.  
Do you make them without the black clip or no?
Both my goats are escape artists and have broken clips that cattle couldn't get out of...... Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Finaly it worked!! 
I know your last name now!! Muahahahaha
I ban emilie for having excapers on her land!
And yes I,do I prefer the ones with just a regular spring clip but everyone's prefering the break away ones. I dunno why! Hmmmmm


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Finaly it worked!!
> I know your last name now!! Muahahahaha
> I ban emilie for having excapers on her land!
> And yes I,do I prefer the ones with just a regular spring clip but everyone's prefering the break away ones. I dunno why! Hmmmmm


Lol if my goat gets in a predicament where she can't get away and has to break away, THEY KNOW HOW! And WILL! Lol they've escaped 3 bear attacks with two bears and coyotes. I think they know whTs goin on lol 
And yeah, my last name wooooo!-_- no I DO NOT like pickles.... Ll 
I ban goatgirl132 for knowing my last name:/

But would the judge be ok with colors??


----------



## goatgirl132

I didn't even think of your last name like that haha 
And oh my gosh that's scary!!! I'm glad I don't have problems like that!

And I would check with show rules.
I have a friend who her old county had a strict rule against it. She came here this year and looked at me with that chain and she went you know you can't use that for show (she thought that was at all county's) and I said yes I can there's no rule.against it and other people use color stuff. He face was priceless she just looked at me with a 'waaaaaa? That's not fair!' Look lol

Again sorry for rambling I ban emilie for not stoping me from rambling


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I didn't even think of your last name like that haha
> And oh my gosh that's scary!!! I'm glad I don't have problems like that!
> 
> And I would check with show rules.
> I have a friend who her old county had a strict rule against it. She came here this year and looked at me with that chain and she went you know you can't use that for show (she thought that was at all county's) and I said yes I can there's no rule.against it and other people use color stuff. He face was priceless she just looked at me with a 'waaaaaa? That's not fair!' Look lol
> 
> Again sorry for rambling I ban emilie for not stoping me from rambling


I ban goatgirl132 for not realizing I ramble !;P lol 
But, yeah my county don't care. 
They don't care about goats at all. Get this; they have a meat goat judge, judging the meat and dairy goats!!!!!!!!-_-


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for rambling :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for rambling :ROFL:


I ban willowgem for not rambling!(;


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for not knowing that I'm not a rambler.


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for not knowing that I'm not a rambler.


I ban willowgem for thinking rambling is bad. 
It's good, because the truth comes out and the truth is good!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for thinking the trouth is always good!!! If I told you I hated this sight and was just using it to sell my stuff that woudlent be good!
Which isn't true in any shape.form or fashion. If it was true I wouldent annoy y'all with my questions!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for thinking the trouth is always good!!! If I told you I hated this sight and was just using it to sell my stuff that woudlent be good!
> Which isn't true in any shape.form or fashion. If it was true I wouldent annoy y'all with my questions!!!!


Lol. True! 
Buuuuut I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing, the truth will come out one day, eventually.

Wouldn't you rather it out now then later? Lol. And (just following the example you said) if you didn't like it, you wouldn't be on here. But of course you like it, who wouldn't?!!?(;


----------



## goatgirl132

Seriously who wouldent like this sight. If anyone's reading this and your not apart of this sight then your seriously missing out

And the truth with never come out of me!!!! Muahahahahhaa *slowly backs up into the darkness with,m a sence of mystery in my eyes watching your terrified face*

*cough cough* yeah I mean true that


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Seriously who wouldent like this sight. If anyone's reading this and your not apart of this sight then your seriously missing out
> 
> And the truth with never come out of me!!!! Muahahahahhaa *slowly backs up into the darkness with,m a sence of mystery in my eyes watching your terrified face*
> 
> *cough cough* yeah I mean true that


Hahahahaha 
I ban goatgirl132 for being so freaky


----------



## goatgirl22

I Ban emilleanne for quoting goatgirl132


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I Ban emilleanne for quoting goatgirl132


I ban goatgirl22 for not bringing me a spicy chicken sandwich from chick fil a with a chocolate Shake at lunch!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Gross


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Gross


I ban goatgirl132 for thinking that's gross.


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for wanting me to bring a spicy chicken sandwich and a shake from chick falea even tho we are most Likely in different states


----------



## littlegoatgirl

i ban goatgirl22 for having a totally ADORABLE profile pic


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for wanting me to bring a spicy chicken sandwich and a shake from chick falea even tho we are most Likely in different states


I ban goatgirl22 for making me starving while at the stupid dentist! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for being on so much


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for being on so much


I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing I am not on 24-7 I'm on my phone! Lol


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for going to the stupid dentist!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatgirl22 bc I'm torn


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goatgirl22 bc I'm torn


What are you torn on?!!!!!!!?

And I ban goatgirl22 for thinking I had a choice!:/
I have tmj so I have to


----------



## goatgirl132

I'm not shure which goat to take tomaro to my county show I have one that will brace but isn't very good ( narrow in the sholders and ribs) and one that will only sometimes brace and wont keep it very long but it wider in his shoulders and ribs and has a chance of going.g.to auction unlike the other
And idk what to do 

And I ban emilie for having a tmj whatever it is haha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I'm not shure which goat to take tomaro to my county show I have one that will brace but isn't very good ( narrow in the sholders and ribs) and one that will only sometimes brace and wont keep it very long but it wider in his shoulders and ribs and has a chance of going.g.to auction unlike the other
> And idk what to do
> 
> And I ban emilie for having a tmj whatever it is haha


Read this it'll tell you. http://www.dental--health.com/migraine_headaches.html 
Lol but I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing she should take the better looking one.... I had the SAME problem in November. 
The better looking one is always better.


----------



## goatgirl22

emilieanne said:


> Read this it'll tell you. http://www.dental--health.com/migraine_headaches.html
> Lol but I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing she should take the better looking one.... I had the SAME problem in November.
> The better looking one is always better.


I ban emillieanne for not having a choice to go to the dentist


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for not having a choice to go to the dentist


I ban goatgirl22 for not reading that article I posted.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne for posting before me


----------



## goatgirl132

@aceofspades over ruled!

I ban emilie because we can't find any any black jeans for tomaros show (market Boer)!!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goatgirl132 for showing a goat tomorrow when you should be At school!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Our school gets off for show
well mostly its a 3/4 day tomaro


----------



## goatgirl22

Oh we'll then I still ban you


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goat girl for not having a show tomaro


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> @aceofspades over ruled!
> 
> I ban emilie because we can't find any any black jeans for tomaros show (market Boer)!!


I ban goatgirl132 for thinking she can over rule me. The ace of spades can not be trumped it is the card of all cards


----------



## goathiker

I ban ace of spades for wielding her death card


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> I ban ace of spades for wielding her death card


I ban goathiker for assuming I'm a her I am in fact a him. (Not insulted tho)


----------



## JenVise

I ban aceofspades for being a HIM...


----------



## goathiker

I ban JenVise for not knowing we need lots more HIMS on this forums


----------



## JenVise

I ban goathiker for being right


----------



## emilieanne

JenVise said:


> I ban goathiker for being right


I ban jenvise for having the same thought as me

And goatgirl132, 
Go to Beals or kholes! They ALWAYS have black jeans. 
If not, rue 21 or PAC sun. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Gumtree

I ban all of ya's cos none of ya are going to the same country music festival that i am  10 days


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> I ban all of ya's cos none of ya are going to the same country music festival that i am  10 days


I ban gumtree for being so lucky and not telling me who's gunna be there!(


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne for being post #500 in this thread


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban aceofspades because my goats 114 and will be to heavy for majors next month!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban aceofspades because my goats 114 and will be to heavy for majors next month!


I ban gostgirl132 for not telling us how she's doing!!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for wondering how goatgirl132 is doing!!!!




By the wAy how are you doing????
Hehehe


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for wondering how goatgirl132 is doing!!!!
> 
> By the wAy how are you doing????
> Hehehe


I ban goatgirl22 for banning me for the same thing she's doing!


----------



## goatgirl132

I got last out of 16 first time around not enough muscle on his topline.
and 7th out of 9 in my last class. Could have been better but hey ill take it!!!!! Its only my 2nd year iv got lots to learn and my ffa teach is going and gunna help me pick out wethers next year. 
I'm going to auction!! 
Only the top 75% in each class goes to auction.


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I got last out of 16 first time around not enough muscle on his topline.
> and 7th out of 9 in my last class. Could have been better but hey ill take it!!!!! Its only my 2nd year iv got lots to learn and my ffa teach is going and gunna help me pick out wethers next year.
> I'm going to auction!!
> Only the top 75% in each class goes to auction.


Well, good luck and tell us how it goes!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Ill take it
I auction on Saturday I think
I have arts and crafts tomaro


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goatgirl132 just because!!!  hehehehe!


At least you got a ribbon!!


----------



## goatgirl132

And I'm going to auction. Sucsessful if you ask me. 
I made memories this year and got myself into the show ring I think I won grand champion


----------



## goatgirl132

And I ban goat girl for not showing today


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl132 for gloating


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goathiker for not letting me goat


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goathiker for not letting me goat


I ban goatgirl132 for being up so late.


----------



## IrishRoots

I ban emilieanne for being up late enough to ban goatgirl132 for being up late


----------



## goatgirl132

Its only 10:38


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl132 because it's only 8:44 here


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goathiker for it only being 9:00 there


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatgirl132 because its 4:10am here


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because its 4:10am here


I ban all y'all! Cause I fell asleep at 7:30 and woke up at 11:03.... That's really late!!!!!!:/ lol


----------



## animalfamily

I ban everyone on this page for being too into time!


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> I ban everyone on this page for being too into time!


I ban animalfamily for being into time!(; 
Time is precious.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not saying "for not being to into time" because.clearly animal family dosent care about time


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goatgirl132 for talking about emillieanne's post


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban goatgirl132 for talking about emillieanne's post


I ban goatgirl22 for sticking up for me!;D lol


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for baning me for a unacceptable reason!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goat girl for sticking up for emilie instead of me :'(


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goat girl for sticking up for emilie instead of me :'(


I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing we love you too lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Yay I'm loved!! 
I'm banning emilie fir not making time go faster so I can see how I did in the food&arts fair today!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Yay I'm loved!!
> I'm banning emilie fir not making time go faster so I can see how I did in the food&arts fair today!!


Oopsie! 
I ban goatgirl132 for the idiot at game stop to one, give me only 20$ for my Nintendo ds lite 2 and six games and two, for thinking I play video games and I was gunna come back and buy video games! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because she dosent play video games


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because she dosent play video games


I ban goatgirl132 for playing video games.


----------



## goatgirl132

What a girl can't play video games?


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> What a girl can't play video games?


Lol I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing that anyone can play video games just I don't like them  lol


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for nor liking video games!  


I don't like them either!  :/


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for nor liking video games!
> 
> I don't like them either!  :/


Lol! I ban goatgirl22 for not being tired.

**yawn**


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for making me *yawn*


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I ban y'all for yawning when its only like 7:30.
I usually stay up till 12-1am


----------



## WillowGem

I ban Breezy_Trail for staying up so late.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban WillowGem.... Just cause!


----------



## goathiker

I ban little goat girl because you can't have a goat named Ozzie unless you were born in the '60's


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban goat hiker for being wrong!!!


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl22 for not knowing that Ozzie is a sacred name and who wants a goat that eats bats anyway?


----------



## Trickyroo

He never ate the bat , lolol And , he thought it was fake !!! lolol
I know my Ozzy


----------



## aceofspades

Trickyroo said:


> He never ate the bat , lolol And , he thought it was fake !!! lolol
> I know my Ozzy


I ban trickyroo for knowing to much about Ozzy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Seriously , who doesnt know Ozzy !!!!!

Really ?


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban myself for not knowing ozzy! Lol 




Who's ozzy


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban trickyroo for not banning any one in the last 3 posts


----------



## emilieanne

Who is ozzy? Lol 

I ban all y'all for not going to bed at 7 like me!;P


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emilie for going to bed before the night even gets started and now she'll be up all night


----------



## emilieanne

goathiker said:


> Video Link: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1axzr_ozzy-osbourne-dreamer_music
> 
> I ban Emilie for going to bed before the night even gets started and now she'll be up all night


Lol I ban goathiker for thinkin I was gunna be up all night! when I was up from 2-3:40 worrying about my friend camping on the river, it was 31 last night.... 
And I just woke up at 8 to go but a goat at the farm swap! lol if I couldn't get to sleep, I woulda forced myself!


----------



## Trickyroo

NICE ONE Goathiker . :thumb::thumb:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban trickyroo!


----------



## Trickyroo

Now why the heck am I banned :sigh:
For liking Ozzy ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ahhhh , I jsut played Dreamer again , such a AWESOME song 
You just cant beat his voice , goes right through me , NOT like mexican food though....better


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Ahhhh , I jsut played Dreamer again , such a AWESOME song
> You just cant beat his voice , goes right through me , NOT like mexican food though....better


Lol like Mexican food.....


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for saying Mexican food!!


----------



## Trickyroo

This is just what Mexican food does to me , it repeats over and over.....
So in order to get control of it , I have to ban Emilieanne and 
goatgirl22 !


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> This is just what Mexican food does to me , it repeats over and over.....
> So in order to get control of it , I have to ban Emilieanne and
> goatgirl22 !


I ban trickyroo for making me hungry!!:/


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because she didn't ask how I did at the art/food show yesterday

Haha
yesterday I got 3rd on one.pic 2nd on another 1st oon my cake and 2nd on my dog feeding station and john Deere apron


----------



## IrishRoots

I ban goatgirl because she won stuff!! <--- jelous lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban irishroots for being jelous 
If anyone around here wants a dog feeding station then iv got one for sale


----------



## IrishRoots

I ban goatgirl for advertising


----------



## kiddoe

I ban Irishroots for spelling chickens wrong AND for making me play this game so late. It's nearly midnight!!


----------



## IrishRoots

I ban Kiddoe for being the spelling cops!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

IrishRoots said:


> I ban goatgirl for advertising


A girls gadda do what a girls gadda.do!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> A girls gadda do what a girls gadda.do!


I ban gpatgirl132 for changing the avatar. I didn't realize it was you. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not recognizing me.

Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for not recognizing me.
> 
> Is that a good or bad thing?


I ban goatgirl for making me miss my baby myranda!:/ 
And idk. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for having an adorable goat!! 
How cute!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for having an adorable goat!!
> How cute!


Thanks 
I ban goatgirl132 for being jealous!(; lol 
I have cuter ones.









See(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I like the black one in the back acctually


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I like the black one in the back acctually


She's a butt though! Lol 
I ban goatgirl for liking a diff goat that's not mine!


----------



## aceofspades

She looks like one of mine.

I ban you all because I have the cutest goat kids


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace of spades fir making me sad... I don't get to breed.my Boers till November  
and their not as cute as nigerians


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> She looks like one of mine.
> 
> I ban you all because I have the cutest goat kids


I ban aceofspades because I want her baby- the twin to my doe!!









That baby! 
Then my doe:


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne for having too many vowels in her name >


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> I ban emilieanne for having too many vowels in her name >


Lol I ban animalfamily for having to many consonants in their name!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for introducing me to a new websight


----------



## goatgirl132

Ughh I ban emilie because she posted.while I got sidetracted while posting and I bet someones gunna post between this one an dmy last post because I just got side tracted again


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Ughh I ban emilie because she posted.while I got sidetracted while posting and I bet someones gunna post between this one an dmy last post because I just got side tracted again


I ban goathirl132 for getting sidetracked.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not spelling my name right


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for not spelling my name right


I ban goatgirl132 for not listening to sure be cool if you did by Blake Shelton!<3


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for listening to a good song


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for listening to a good song


I ban goatgirl132 for agreeing with me 
Now I'm listening to marry for money by trace adkins lol next is one by Dolly Parton, backwoods barbie


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban aceofspades because I want her baby- the twin to my doe!!
> 
> That baby!
> Then my doe:


I ban emilieanne for having the doe that could be sister to my buck.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not having lol red on her list!
And aceofspades for no reasion


----------



## goatgirl132

@aceofspades - the hair on that Buck!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne for having the doe that could be sister to my buck.


I ban aceofspades for having the possible brother to my doe 
That's just AWESOME! 
I'm about to breed her to a darker buck that are solid colors but tricolored, black red and white!!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne. 
Because I don't think this banning game will end any time soon


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban aceofsoades so this game won't end soon!!! :h


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gg22 for thinking the game will ever end!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban GG132
For baning GG22


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban GG132
> For baning GG22


I ban aceofspades for not being online when I woke up! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne for being online at 6:27 AM


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban emilieanne for being online at 6:27 AM


I ban littlegoatgirl for being on at 535 pm!(;


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for banning littlegoatgirl


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for banning littlegoatgirl


I ban goatgirl22 for banning me while I was trying to catch my rat dog!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not making one of these


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for not making one of these


I ban goatgirl132 for not just carrying her goats in the car on her lap like I do!!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

Like my mom would let me do that! 
They poop and pee tomuch!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Like my mom would let me do that!
> They poop and pee tomuch!


Mine are potty trained!;D


----------



## goatgirl132

When yours are strickly out side and you have a goat carrier there's no need to potty train


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> When yours are strickly out side and you have a goat carrier there's no need to potty train


Mine are outside too!!!!;P strictly. Lol 
And I have two. 
I just like sitting in the back With them or having them on my lap!;D hehe


----------



## goatgirl132

I don't like 100+ lbs squishing me same reasion I wont let my horse sit on me! No matter how much she begs!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I want one of those trailers !!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban trickyroo because I just made my first goat cheese and she did not. 

It was easy breezy and sooooo good 

Heat milk in double boiler to 185. 

Add lemon juice 1 lemon per quart of milk

Let sit/curd for 15min. 

Then strain threw cheese cloth, or t-shirt
Hag to dry for 2hrs. 

Add herbs and spices. 

Yummmy Enjoy.


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo said:


> I want one of those trailers !!!!


Its a cage that goes into the back of a truck


----------



## Trickyroo

I still want it !!!!!!

And I have no goats to milk yet so how can I make the cheese ?
But yours looks yummy !!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Trickyroo said:


> I still want it !!!!!!
> 
> And I have no goats to milk yet so how can I make the cheese ?
> But yours looks yummy !!!!!


I ban trickyroo because that's how this game works you are suppose to ban the person above you for any outrageous reason you can think of.

The cheese turned out great and was super easy to make. You can make his recipe with store bought whole milk.

It was really good fresh. 
but I was pleasantly surprised that after putting the leftovers in the fridge it set up in to a firm mozzarella texture that melts beautifully.


----------



## emilieanne

Aceofspades of lucky!!! 

Trickyroo, I agree! 
And 
Goatgirl132, that's true. Lol I have Nigerians so maybe that's why?


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Aceofspades of lucky!!!


????? Why am I lucky

I ban you because you confused me. 
Easy to do at 5:30am


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> ????? Why am I lucky
> 
> I ban you because you confused me.
> Easy to do at 5:30am


Because you made cheeeeese! 
I ban aceofspades to be on while I'm in 2nd period, starving to death!-_- lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne for starving in class when I gave her a great cheeses recipe. 

And because I wanted to share pics of my new big girl. Addie 
Not the greatest pics she was distracted by my dogs I'm thinking she's not use to dogs. 

nubian breeders what do you think? 
She is 2yo. 
I mostly have nigerians so she seems huge to me her mom was giving 1.5 gallons


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne for starving in class when I gave her a great cheeses recipe.
> 
> And because I wanted to share pics of my new big girl. Addie
> Not the greatest pics she was distracted by my dogs I'm thinking she's not use to dogs.
> 
> nubian breeders what do you think?
> She is 2yo.
> I mostly have nigerians so she seems huge to me her mom was giving 1.5 gallons


I ban aceofspades for having the cutest goats 
But I know the cheese is prolly good, with some scoops tostitios, it's amazing!!!! 
**drooling**


----------



## animalfamily

emilieanne is banned for drooling!!


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> emilieanne is banned for drooling!!


Animalfamily is banned for not drooling


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne is banned because drooling is gross! lol


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> emilieanne is banned because drooling is gross! lol


Lgg is banned because I don't wanna go to drivers Ed.


----------



## goatgirl132

Emilie is banned because I turn 16 in may and still don't have my permit!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban gg132 because I just got my braces off an hour ago!!!


----------



## goatgirl22




----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gg22 because you had to have braces


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban gg132 because I don't know what show chains are and she interrupted my beautiful snow day!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban gg22 because you had to have braces


Got somethin against braces do we??
And I ban gg132 because I am just lucky and smart


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for lying she isn't lucky!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for lying she isn't lucky!


I ban goatgirl132 for confusing me?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for being confuzed


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for being confuzed


I ban goatgirl132 for not being tired;P


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because its only 8:25


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 because I can. 
And I had a big surprise 6 new baby's!!!! I did not even know mom was prego. 
There not goats and there kinda ugly for now but they'll be pretty when they grow up. 


Pic mom on left dad on right


----------



## goatgirl132

I raised and showed rabbits for a looping time like iv been showing since I was 9 and been around them since I was 1 
I hated those things! 

And atfirst I thought you Ment the goat I was like poor mom! Then I was like wait how ccould you not tell she was pregnant specually if she had 6! And I saw the pics and I was.like eww

Aceofspades for having rabbits!!

Well I guess they'd be cuter if they wernt strickly for breed for show
I had a pet for a while at one time and loved her.


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I raised and showed rabbits for a looping time like iv been showing since I was 9 and been around them since I was 1
> I hated those things!
> 
> And atfirst I thought you Ment the goat I was like poor mom! Then I was like wait how ccould you not tell she was pregnant specually if she had 6! And I saw the pics and I was.like eww
> 
> Aceofspades for having rabbits!!
> 
> Well I guess they'd be cuter if they wernt strickly for breed for show
> I had a pet for a while at one time and loved her.


I've never bread or raiser rabbits. 
I did not put the buck in with her so I had no clue. 
After a lot of WTF how I figured out 
Apparently my 4 and 6yo nephews did it when that came to visit last month they wanted to let them play together lol dang kids


----------



## Used2bmimi

Ok I ban BOTH Ace of Spades and Goatgirl132 for forgetting that this is a thread about banning. So ha ha! double ban!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Used2bmim for being wrong.
We were just on a side track well get back on the highway after a lunch break.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Used2bmim for being wrong.
> We were just on a side track well get back on the highway after a lunch break.


I want one!!! Lol I always end up killing my rabbits though.....


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I want one!!! Lol I always end up killing my rabbits though.....


I ban emilieanne for killing her rabbits 
I know who I'm not selling a bunny to

It was unexpected but good timing they will be ready to go for Easter


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oooh ooo a double double ban! Tsk tsk you guys!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne for killing her rabbits
> I know who I'm not selling a bunny to
> 
> It was unexpected but good timing they will be ready to go for Easter


I ban aceofspades because she didnt know in was 6 and gave her silly putty. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for giving her rabbit silly putty XD


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for giving her rabbit silly putty XD


I ban goatgirl for not!!(; 
The person told me ANYTHING green is good for them. It was green lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Rotfl XD
I ban emilie because she's so gulable


----------



## WillowGem

I ban gotgirl132 just because I can...Bwahahahaha!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Rotfl XD
> I ban emilie because she's so gulable


I ban goatgirl132 for revenge!

I was like 6....:/


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for not banning me.


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for not banning me.


I ban willowgem for wanting to be banned!(;


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 said:


> Rotfl XD
> I ban emilie because she's so gulable


But she's our Emilie and you cant ban her


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> But she's our Emilie and you cant ban her


Hahha thanks trickyroo 
Btw, I posted again about my doe due soon!!


----------



## WillowGem

LOL...I ban emilieanne for not banning Trickyroo. 

Big hugs to both of you, but that's the name of the game...heehee!!
:grouphug:


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> LOL...I ban emilieanne for not banning Trickyroo.
> 
> Big hugs to both of you, but that's the name of the game...heehee!!
> :grouphug:


Yaaaaay were all loved 
I ban willowgem for me being exhausted!! Lol 
Think I'm getting sick...:-


----------



## Trickyroo

Well I'll ban ya right back there WillowGem , hugs or no hugs :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Well I'll ban ya right back there WillowGem , hugs or no hugs :laugh:


Haha 
We're just a big happy family 
Thank god for goats!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , without the goats , where would we be ? lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ill tell ya where , we would be doing house chores , laundry ,etc...


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , I can carry on a conversation for while till I realize everybody left , lol


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , I can carry on a conversation for while till I realize everybody left , lol


I didn't leave lol but dot worry! So can i 
And yeah, my husband is gunna do that, 
But he's away in the future for now


----------



## Trickyroo

But most of the time that doesnt bother me.....
dum de dum ,la la la .....im going goating again , gotta get all bundled up . Ive been walking around like one huge toddler dressed up in a onsy snow outfit , lolol.


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> But most of the time that doesnt bother me.....
> dum de dum ,la la la .....im going goating again , gotta get all bundled up . Ive been walking around like one huge toddler dressed up in a onsy snow outfit , lolol.


Haha I've been in Florida winter clothes;P it's FREEZING!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willow gem for ... for... for... uhhhhhhh.... on I got it!!!! Having goats!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban willow gem for ... for... for... uhhhhhhh.... on I got it!!!! Having goats!!!


I ban goatgirl132 for not banning me!!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban goatgirl123 for baning willow gem from having the best animals on earth


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban misty for having an extremely long name
p.s. welcome to the goat spot assuming your new


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

Yes I am. And and my name is for my three m named goat.


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> Yes I am. And and my name is for my three m named goat.


That's so cool! 
Welcome 
I ban misty for her second ever banning!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

Thanks but I ban you bake for not having a good ban lol


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> Thanks but I ban you bake for not having a good ban lol


Lol I ban misty for not having the cutest Nigerians ever in the whole wide world


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban you back for not having the BEST OBES in the wide wold!!!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban misty-mocha-Mimi just because I want to!!!! ;D


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gg22 because she thinks everyone needs to just grab a goat and CHILL like me


----------



## aceofspades

I ban GG132 because she was posting while I was a sleep.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban GG132 because she was posting while I was a sleep.


I ban aceofspades for askin everyone what they think about her new Nubian!(;
Here's what I think; she's horrible, and she's so bad that I think you need to send her down to me!(;


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne for assuming I'm a she.
agin I'm a HE I think I'm going to have to change my screen name to Mr.Ace 
am I really the only guy on here. 
I'm going to have to get my boyfriend to post just so I'm not not the only he.

And thank you I really like her I hope she's a good milker.









She still needs a name they were calling her Adidas.









This is aurora she was suppose to be a nubian but she stayed nigerian size.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne for assuming I'm a she.
> agin I'm a HE I think I'm going to have to change my screen name to Mr.Ace
> am I really the only guy on here.
> I'm going to have to get my boyfriend to post just so I'm not not the only he.
> 
> And thank you I really like her I hope she's a good milker.
> 
> She still needs a name they were calling her Adidas.
> 
> This is aurora she was suppose to be a nubian but she stayed nigerian size.


I'm SO sorry! 
Yeah you and arkie are the only guys I heard of on here.... Lol 
But name her gabigale;D 
I ban aceofspades for making me feel really bad


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for forgetting about jesse ! He's here too!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

So haw much are your show chains??


----------



## WillowGem

I ban Misty-Mocha-Mimi for not banning goatgirl132


----------



## goatgirl132

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> So haw much are your show chains??


9-11 dollars depending an what addons you get.


----------



## WillowGem

Now I ban goatgirl132 for not banning ME!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willow gem for being ban crazy


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

Ok do you have a website?


----------



## goatgirl132

I don't have an acctuall sight.
I have my Facebook one wickedshowchains
Or
you can look on here
http://www.mypetsonparade.com/classifieds/55/7/colored-goat-chains

(Fingers crossed it works haha)


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Misty-Mocha-Mimi for not being ban crazy.


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I'm SO sorry!
> Yeah you and arkie are the only guys I heard of on here.... Lol
> But name her gabigale;D
> I ban aceofspades for making me feel really bad


Don't feel bad you're not the first one to call me she I'm not insulted. 
My boyfriend read this and found it funny as hell he's normally the one that gets call she.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 for posting before me and for kissing her goats


----------



## aceofspades

I ban myself for posting under my self when I should be in bed sleeping


----------



## goatgirl132

I kiss my horse too
P.s. cute horse!

I ban ace because HES not sleeping haha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I kiss my horse too
> P.s. cute horse!
> 
> I ban ace because HES not sleeping haha


I ban goatgirl because I don't wanna drive at drivers Ed today:/


----------



## Trollmor

I ban emilieanne for having such a cute baby at her avatar ... wanna-kiss-and-stroke!!!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban trollmor for not having a avatar


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban misty for only having 12 posts


----------



## emilieanne

Trollmor said:


> I ban emilieanne for having such a cute baby at her avatar ... wanna-kiss-and-stroke!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## aceofspades

i ban emilieanne because I don't want to go to work tonight.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> i ban emilieanne because I don't want to go to work tonight.


I ban aceofspades because he has too to make money and get more goats!!!!;D


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because HE has a.job and I can't get one  but I guess that's what happens when your 15! Haha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban ace because HE has a.job and I can't get one  but I guess that's what happens when your 15! Haha


I'm 15 and I have an AMAZING job 
Breeding/selling goats!!;P


----------



## goatgirl132

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban ace because HE has a.job and I can't get one  but I guess that's what happens when your 15! Haha


And I ban emilie because he need to buy ME more goats not himself
silly silly emilie


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> And I ban emilie because he need to buy ME more goats not himself
> silly silly emilie


I ban goatgirl132 because I'm confused!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because I Ment a lagit job like going into a place and.working


----------



## MollyLue9

I ban AceofSpades for having a cute appy as his profile picture!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because I Ment a lagit job like going into a place and.working


Oh. I ban goatgirl132 for wanting a boring job!!! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because I can't start breeding till november


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban aceofspades because he has too to make money and get more goats!!!!;D


I ban emilieanne because I already have to many goats but I'm going Saturday to look at a 3/4 nubian 1/4 angora doe with billy kid that's suppose to be a good milker and fuzzy cute.

I don't need but dang I want lol


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban aceofspades because he has too to make money and get more goats!!!!;D


I ban emilieanne because I already have to many goats but I'm going Saturday to look at a 3/4 nubian 1/4 angora doe with billy kid that's suppose to be a good milker and fuzzy cute.

I don't need but dang I want lol


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I already have to many goats but I'm going Saturday to look at a 3/4 nubian 1/4 angora doe with billy kid that's suppose to be a good milker and fuzzy cute.
> 
> I don't need but dang I want lol


GOOD GOD!!!!!!! Look at that udder. 
I sorry goatgirl132, before I could breed my first girl, that's when we bonded the most so take advantage of it!! 
I ban aceofspades because that goat has an udder the size of either 1/2 or 3/4 of my torso!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> GOOD GOD!!!!!!! Look at that udder.
> I sorry goatgirl132, before I could breed my first girl, that's when we bonded the most so take advantage of it!!
> I ban aceofspades because that goat has an udder the size of either 1/2 or 3/4 of my torso!!!!


I ban emilieanne because her torso is 1/2 the size of this goats udder.

I called the guy and he said that she only gave 2 cups of milk last year. 
I don't think he was milking her right.

I would not normally even consider a nubian angora cross for a milk goat than I saw that pic and said SOLD lol


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because her torso is 1/2 the size of this goats udder.
> 
> I called the guy and he said that she only gave 2 cups of milk last year.
> I don't think he was milking her right.
> 
> I would not normally even consider a nubian angora cross for a milk goat than I saw that pic and said SOLD lol


I'm thinking maybe he don't know how to milk OR got his gallon quart cup pint thing wrong...

I ban aceofspades because now I miss myranda!!


----------



## aceofspades

I've always thought about making a nigerian angora cross after I saw this pic I just thought to stinking cute. I want a nigora


----------



## aceofspades

After I get this nubian x angora. She will get breed to my nigerian buck. 
A nigerian nubian angora cross what the heck do you call that -Ni-bua-ora-? 

I'm trying to picture Those baby's they will be short with lots of color, blue eyes, big ears, curly hair, with a giant udder lol


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I've always thought about making a nigerian angora cross after I saw this pic I just thought to stinking cute. I want a nigora


Lol nigora..... I said that at school one day and a black person wa like whatchu talkin bout me foa?! I was like its a goat.... Lol

But she looks a lil skinny to me, I'm talkin about the indents, or am I just going crazy?


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> After I get this nubian x angora. She will get breed to my nigerian buck.
> A nigerian nubian angora cross what the heck do you call that -Ni-bua-ora-?
> 
> I'm trying to picture Those baby's they will be short with lots of color, blue eyes, big ears, curly hair, with a giant udder lol


Yeah, nubiora, if you say it, it's funny. 
Or gorbian


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Lol nigora..... I said that at school one day and a black person wa like whatchu talkin bout me foa?! I was like its a goat.... Lol
> 
> But she looks a lil skinny to me, I'm talkin about the indents, or am I just going crazy?


She looks skinny in this pic to me as well but she get will plenty if groceries at my house.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> She looks skinny in this pic to me as well but she get will plenty if groceries at my house.


That's good!!! 
When you get her, PLEASE don't be like me and Molly and check for worms AND mites... Lol 
I went to go buy myranda









And we checked for worms but not mites until we got her in the car, she got mites....


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> That's good!!!
> When you get her, PLEASE don't be like me and Molly and check for worms AND mites... Lol
> I went to go buy myranda
> 
> And we checked for worms but not mites until we got her in the car, she got mites....


I ban emilieanne for having a cute doe named myranda you should send her to me shed look good with my little buck.

Thanks for the tip I always worm any new addition but have never had mites so I don't think to check.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne for having a cute doe named myranda you should send her to me shed look good with my little buck.
> 
> Thanks for the tip I always worm any new addition but have never had mites so I don't think to check.


They're a pain. If she has em, bathe her AND the baby with half half water, listerine mouth wash.

And what's your buck look like?


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> They're a pain. If she has em, bathe her AND the baby with half half water, listerine mouth wash.
> 
> And what's your buck look like?


So far he's thrown 6 doelings 2 buckling and they were all spotted tricolors 50/50 blue eyes. 
Last 2 pics are 2 of the dolings


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> So far he's thrown 6 doelings 2 buckling and they were all spotted tricolors 50/50 blue eyes.
> Last 2 pics are 2 of the dolings


Oh yeeeeeah. My 2nd fav one. 
The little doeling that's not there but looks like my other doe is my fav one of yours


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban aceofspades for having the cutest baby's ever


----------



## emilieanne

misty-mocha-mimi said:


> i ban aceofspades for having the cutest baby's ever


agreed!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because I have the cutest goaties ever!

Sorry its upside down idk why it wasntn like that on my phone































See told you! Cutest, sweetest goats EVER!


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> So far he's thrown 6 doelings 2 buckling and they were all spotted tricolors 50/50 blue eyes.
> Last 2 pics are 2 of the dolings


If you don't want that one in the second to last pic because their trial colored you can send her to me... not that I'm drooling over her or anything...


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because I have the cutest goaties ever!
> 
> Sorry its upside down idk why it wasntn like that on my phone
> 
> See told you! Cutest, sweetest goats EVER!


Lol I'm not crazy about bores, don't know why just not as much as my Nigerians or nubians


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not liking Boer goats  she hurt my feelings


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for not liking Boer goats  she hurt my feelings


I'm sorry:/


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I also ban you for not liking boars! They're the sweetest babies!


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> I also ban you for not liking boars! They're the sweetest babies!


Sorry


----------



## aceofspades

I ban y'all for not having Nigerians. 

Boars are cute baby's and taste great. 
but nigerians are always cute and give the best milk.


----------



## WillowGem

I ban aceofspades for not having Pygmies.


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> I ban y'all for not having Nigerians.
> 
> Boars are cute baby's and taste great.
> but nigerians are always cute and give the best milk.


Boers*
Haha sorry had to I'm ocd when it comes to that XD


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willow for not having pygmys


----------



## WillowGem

I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing that I do have Pygmies. :mecry:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I ban myself for not having pygmies.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban woodhaven farms because I acctually Ment to say beds not pygmys


----------



## goatgirl132

WillowGem said:


> I ban goatgirl132 for not knowing that I do have Pygmies. :mecry:


I Ment Boers XD


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Boers*
> Haha sorry had to I'm ocd when it comes to that XD


 I ban gg132 for being the grammar/spelling police 
Sorry my dyslexia bothers you.


----------



## goatgirl132

I'm sorry ace  
I ban ace for making me feel bad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban gg132 because she feels bad...


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban y'all for not having Nigerians.
> 
> Boars are cute baby's and taste great.
> but nigerians are always cute and give the best milk.


I ban everyone but aceofspades!! He said it all 
They're the cutest!! See,


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for banning every one but ace!!! ;g


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for banning every one but ace!!! ;g


I ban goatgirl22 for banning me, when it's not my fault she's been lost all these years w/ out nigerians((;


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for not being lost!! And for thinning Nigerians are the best!!! Boers are the BOMB!!!!


----------



## goatgirl22




----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> 


No no noooo. I ban goatgirl22! She's lying!!!!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for not being lost!! And for thinning Nigerians are the best!!! Boers are the BOMB!!!!


Whoop whoop!!! I officially UNban goatgirl22 from all her bans!!!!!
*high 5 goat girl*


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Whoop whoop!!! I officially UNban goatgirl22 from all her bans!!!!!
> *high 5 goat girl*


I ban both y'all!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emily because you can only ban one persion at a time!!!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban gg132 for trying to give me a high 5 through a phone!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gg22 for not accepting my high 5


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban gg22 for not accepting my high 5


I ban GG132 for being the cool kid that high fives the phone.


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emily because you can only ban one persion at a time!!!


I ban goatgirl132 for spelling my name wrong.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne because Nubians ROCK! And because I almost got Nigerian dwarves but didn't yet she insults my goats. 

How rude...


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban emilieanne because Nubians ROCK! And because I almost got Nigerian dwarves but didn't yet she insults my goats.
> 
> How rude...


Nubians are the second best, I promise!! 
I actually have a mini Nubian sooo yeah!;D lol 
I ban littlegoatgirl because she still needs to get nigerian dwarfs!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because I'm up sewing at 9 inthe morning instead of sleeping like normal teenagers! 
Goats and horse ate the bottoms of the hay bags -.- so I'm reinforcing the bottoms _._


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban y'all for not having oberhasli the BEST goats on the planet!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because I'm up sewing at 9 inthe morning instead of sleeping like normal teenagers!
> Goats and horse ate the bottoms of the hay bags -.- so I'm reinforcing the bottoms _._


I ban goatgirl132 for thinkin she needs to be a normal teenager. Lol 
Heck! 
I went to hard last night at 6 something and woke up at 8 this Mornin!! I'm still tired!!!

Course I think I was/am dehydrated.


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi




----------



## goatgirl132

I ban misty for posting pictures haha

But the 2nd one is cute


----------



## goatgirl132

@emilie apperently my goats think I don't need to be one!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> @emilie apperently my goats think I don't need to be one!


Lol I don't think you need to be one


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban goatgirl123 for confusing me lol


----------



## Paige

I ban M-M-M for banning emilie!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Paige for not working out! 
I just finished working.out


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne for not banning me.


----------



## aceofspades

Milk goats are the best Goats.. 

Nigerians are the best small goat


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Milk goats are the best Goats..
> 
> Nigerians are the best small goat


Duhhhhh 
Idk why, I don't like the Pygmy look, I like the pretty colors Nigerians have is that bad..? Lol

I ban ace because I woke up at 3?


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Duhhhhh
> Idk why, I don't like the Pygmy look, I like the pretty colors Nigerians have is that bad..? Lol
> 
> I ban ace because I woke up at 3?


I ban emilieanne because its 3am and I still at work. 
I'm thinking about selling most of my nigerians and getting more Nubians.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because its 3am and I still at work.
> I'm thinking about selling most of my nigerians and getting more Nubians.


Nooooo no no no! 
I call dibs on this one









And why work at 3 am?! 
You need your 8 hours!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I work 6pm-6am 
12hr shift


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I work 6pm-6am
> 12hr shift


You are CRAAAAAAAAAZY!! 
Do you Atleast have a fun job...?


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> You are CRAAAAAAAAAZY!!
> Do you Atleast have a fun job...?


Yes I am crazy. 
I work at juveniles rehab wilderness camp. 
We take in high risk kids CPS and probation it's there last chance before jail. 
Most have of our clients have anger issues and have been abusing drugs and alcohol.


----------



## goatgirl132

What if animals abused drugs and alcohol ...
Could you imagine a drunk and/or high goat???? 
Hahahahaha


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> What if animals abused drugs and alcohol ...
> Could you imagine a drunk and/or high goat????
> Hahahahaha


I ban GG132 for making me laugh 
Some animals do. 
Especially monkeys there major alcoholics. 
They they will steal your drinks if you leave them where they can get them. 
Also in Africa there is a tree called maraula
The fruit will sit on the ground and ferment then the animals eat it and get drunk. You don't want to see the damage a herd of drunk elephants can do to a village.


----------



## Trickyroo

Is this a private party ?


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo said:


> Is this a private party ?


Only if you don't have drunken animals...


----------



## goatgirl132

I don't think I wanna see a drunken monkey... that's just a scary thought!!!!
And that's intresing about the tree hmmm I didn't know that
and oh my gosh I don't want to!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I dont want to hear about drunk animals.
Seriously ? Really ?


----------



## goatgirl132

And I ban ace for knowing so much about drunken animals...
Makes me wonder what he does in his fee time!


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> And I ban ace for knowing so much about drunken animals...
> Makes me wonder what he does in his fee time!


Not my animals no way!!! 
I just watch animal planet and the history channel.

Check out this video on YouTube:




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aceofspades

Trickyroo said:


> I dont want to hear about drunk animals.
> Seriously ? Really ?


Sorry don't mean to offend you.


----------



## aceofspades

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aceofspades

I ban GG132 for not knowing more about alcoholic monkeys.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban GG132 for not knowing more about alcoholic monkeys.


Lol I ban ace for making my Monday!!!! 
Those drunk money's in the first video are funny.

And about your job, yeah I am in teach 1 to lead 1 or whatever, and a bunch of the people have to go in it, said by the judge and their probation officers.


----------



## Trickyroo

The videos are fine and so is the fermenting fruit video.
Its just hearing about people actually giving their animals alcohol is whats bothering me.....thats just wrong.
IMO , it doesnt have a place on this forum.
Just my two cents and strictly my opinion folks.


----------



## aceofspades

Trickyroo said:


> The videos are fine and so is the fermenting fruit video.
> Its just hearing about people actually giving their animals alcohol is whats bothering me.....thats just wrong.
> IMO , it doesnt have a place on this forum.
> Just my two cents and strictly my opinion folks.


I ban trickyroo because I agree with you it is wrong to purposefully get an animal drunk or high. 
I think that it is considered animal abuse and is punishable by law.

Ok new subject. 
I've herd of a piggy back ride would this be a goatie back ride?









Caption this photo. 
What would the thought bubble above this goat say?


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban trickyroo because I agree with you it is wrong to purposefully get an animal drunk or high.
> I think that it is considered animal abuse and is punishable by law.
> 
> Ok new subject.
> I've herd of a piggy back ride would this be a goatie back ride?
> 
> Caption this photo.
> What would the thought bubble above this goat say?


Lol yeeeeeea! 
So cute. I needed that! 
I ban trickyroo because she took the words right out f my mouth!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for quoting ace!!!!  


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for quoting ace!!!!  


I ban goatgirl22 for puttin a sheep and not a goat!!


----------



## emilieanne

Well that ^^ didn't come out the way I wanted. Lol stupid emoji!-_-


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatgirl22 for puttin a sheep and not a goat!!ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10ddc10


I ban emilieanne because I have no clue what 10ddc means


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I have no clue what 10ddc means


I'm emoji world it's a goat. Lol


----------



## WillowGem

I ban emilieanne for leaving me clueless...what's emoji world?


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> I ban emilieanne for leaving me clueless...what's emoji world?


Lol on iPhones, (I'm on my iPhone) there is an app for little people, and it and the people are called emoji or emoji's. 
they make people like these faces and stuff 
  :'(


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne for making a confusing situation even worse!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animal family because y'all need to give me ideas for a welding prodject for next year


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban animal family because y'all need to give me ideas for a welding prodject for next year


I ban GG132 for not welding horse shoe stars


----------



## goatgirl132

I have to beat out a bed and trailer... I don't think a horseshoe stars gunna work


----------



## Gumtree

I ban goatgirl132 because I got cut off in the queensland floods....

_sorry_


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I have to beat out a bed and trailer... I don't think a horseshoe stars gunna work


A horseshoe star bed on a trailer


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> A horseshoe star bed on a trailer


I want a oversized horseshoe star for my room!!!!


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne because I always end up banning emilieanne!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animal family for being gone so much except once yesterday!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban animal family for being gone so much except once yesterday!


I ban gg132 because I'm sick! Lol 
I had a dream last night about one of my does kidding.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because I had a Dean about my does tearing.up their.haybag again after I came home from school... oh wait that wasn't a dream -.-

Were the kids cute??


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because I had a Dean about my does tearing.up their.haybag again after I came home from school... oh wait that wasn't a dream -.-
> 
> Were the kids cute??


Loooool! I'm so sorry!!!
I ban you cause your goats are a pain sometimes!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne for saying the word pain


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne for saying the word pain


Lol I ban gg22 for banning me when the cutest guy ever game me a ride home


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie because she likes a Guy
you should be dating your goats not some Guy


----------



## goatgirl132

emilieanne said:


> Loooool! I'm so sorry!!!
> I ban you cause your goats are a pain sometimes!


Haha thanks but its ok they give the best kisses  but they are the biggest pains ever! 
Its a good thing I make them and it only costs like $10 bc iv already repaired it majorly once >:[


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie because she likes a Guy
> you should be dating your goats not some Guy


Lol we aren't dating YET! 
:/ 
But he's really sweet and afraid of getting hurt so that means he wouldn't hurt me. Plus he thinks the whole goat thing is REALLY cool 
Oh and he drives a dodge challenger. Lol 
Buuuut I ban gg132 because when I banned her last time it took me a good 5 min to do so cause I was talki to a cute boy


----------



## goatgirl132

No no no no! 
I ban it!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> No no no no!
> I ban it!!!


I ban gg132 because I broke her ban!;P


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for not following the rules!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for not following the rules!


Blaaaaah. 
What are the rules? 
I ban gg132 because I confused!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Blaaaaah.
> What are the rules?
> I ban gg132 because I confused!


I ban emilieanne for not knowing the game rules.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban everyone for banning anyone


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban everyone for banning anyone


I ban nygoatmom for not checkin up on my thread 'I'm going insaine!!! Help!' Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilieanne for putting 'lol' in that statement/banning


----------



## goatgirl132

emilieanne said:


> I ban nygoatmom for not checkin up on my thread 'I'm going insaine!!! Help!' Lol


Yeah well I'm going insaine trying to sell these San Antonio rodeo tickets!!! Grrr!!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban littlegg for not helping me sell these San Antonio rodeo tickets!! Ahhhh lol


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban littlegg for not helping me sell these San Antonio rodeo tickets!! Ahhhh lol


I ban gg132 for my seeking things good! 
I got 24 meat sticks at lunch, I was down to 3 by seventh period.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for having meat sticks
Those things are amazing


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban emilie for having meat sticks
> Those things are amazing


Yes they are 
Have you ever had country meats?? 
And I ban gg132 because my doe won't kid already!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I dunno I just eat it XD
I ban emilie for complaining


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban littlegg for not helping me sell these San Antonio rodeo tickets!! Ahhhh lol


When's the rodeo? 
I only live 1.1/2hr from San Antonio

I ban gg132 for not telling me it rodeo time and for selling her tickets instead of going her self. 
And where are you from? if you have SA rodeo tickets you're some what close to me

And I ban you all for not finding and sharing this video. This woman is awesome she made me lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Its starts on the 8th I think and goes threw the 23rd? 
Are you north or south of sa? I'm about an hourish south of mid San Antonio
I ban ace for not knowing I get the 1/2 pack and I'm going to 4


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Its starts on the 8th I think and goes threw the 23rd?
> Are you north or south of sa? I'm about an hourish south of mid San Antonio


I'm in Harper/kerrville area


----------



## goatgirl132

About an hour and a half away I played a few voleyball/basketball games there
I ban ace because that,what were saposed to be doing but I have nothing to ban him for


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> About an hour and a half away I played a few voleyball/basketball games there
> I ban ace because that,what were saposed to be doing but I have nothing to ban him for


I ban gg132 for not telling me she lived so close to me.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace for not telling me he lived so close to me


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 because she lives do close and didn't know it


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because my heaters so loud but I'm so cold!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 for not commenting on the video I posted


----------



## goatgirl132

Ill look at it tomaro at school I can't watch vids using my phones internet right now
And I ban acefor not knowing that


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 for being up late on a school night


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace for keeping me up!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 for using me as an excuse to stay up


----------



## Used2bmimi

I ban Ace for aiding and abetting gg132 in her bedtime procrastination!


----------



## aceofspades

Used2bmimi said:


> I ban Ace for aiding and abetting gg132 in her bedtime procrastination!


I ban used2bmimi because I can


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban used2bmimi because I can


I ban ace cause I haven't seen him in ages.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for not having her goat kid yet.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban NYgm because its 42 degrees and out schools putting us out side and I have to be out here for 40 minutes and I'm FREEZING!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nygoatmom because I'm dying!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> I ban nygoatmom because I'm dying!!!!


Why are you dying ???


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Why are you dying ???


My goat won't kid yet! Lol.

I'm on my way to the vet...... Take my other to get a health her for fair in a week

I ban trickyroo for caring lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I was just curious , didnt actually say I cared , lol
( KIDDING )
Nah , of course I care , I forgot about your goaties kidding , lol
Never know what the heck your talking about sometimes on this 
thread , lol

Hope she kids while your home and all goes safely and smoothly 
Keep us posted kiddo 

Oh , and your banned just because


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura's banned cause she... Won't buy me a goat! 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## WillowGem

J.O.Y. Farm is banned because she won't send me a Nigerian Dwarf kid.


----------



## Trickyroo

We can just take one of Riely's , darn girl is getting so many , she'll never miss a few anyways , 

WillowGem is banned because she wont let me have Arthur and 
Merlin


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace cause I haven't seen him in ages.


I've been around where you been?


----------



## aceofspades

I ban nygoatmom for having indoor birds.
I had a calico macaw for 12 years but had to give her away


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> We can just take one of Riely's , darn girl is getting so many , she'll never miss a few anyways ,
> 
> WillowGem is banned because she wont let me have Arthur and
> Merlin


LOL Laura...Arthur's been such a monster lately, you may get your wish! 

I ban aceofspades for not banning Trickyroo.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I've been around where you been?


Don't know, I've been here lol. 
Buuuuut, trickyroo, yeah I never know what I'm sayin either lol









She likes sleepin in the car


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie for letting her goats inside her car

But once the trucks mine I plan on gettin those things.for the dogs towhere they can't get in the front seats and if they have an "accadent" it wont go allover the seats  know what Im talking about?


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> Don't know, I've been here lol.
> Buuuuut, trickyroo, yeah I never know what I'm sayin either lol
> 
> View attachment 15841
> 
> 
> She likes sleepin in the car


You are so funny ,lolol
Does the coffee belong to her or you ? lol

She is a pretty lil gal


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> You are so funny ,lolol
> Does the coffee belong to her or you ? lol
> 
> She is a pretty lil gal


Both it was hot chocolate!(; 
And thanks!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Laura! Sounds good to me! Send them my way!! 

Emilie Is banned for having an adorable goat!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## animalfamily

J.O.Y Farm is banned for being so darned happy!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Laura! Sounds good to me! Send them my way!!
> 
> Emilie Is banned for having an adorable goat!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


Thanks!!!
Animal family is banned for having a pretty picture


----------



## Trickyroo

Emilieanne is banned for typing her smilie faces backwards
all the time


----------



## animalfamily

Tricky is banned for tricking me into posting again by 'liking' my previous post :shades:!


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> Tricky is banned for tricking me into posting again by 'liking' my previous post


Animal family is banned because I didn't realize there were so many hybrid animals!


----------



## Trickyroo

Emilieanne is still banned for the backward smilies


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Emilieanne is still banned for the backward smilies


Lol trickyroo is banned for it being cold in Florida! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Emilieanne is banned because she lives in Florida !


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo is baned for.not living in Texas!


----------



## emilieanne

Gg132 and trickyroo are both banned for not almost being names after a salt water fish!


----------



## goatgirl132

What?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for banning 2 people above her when you're only supposed to do 1!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie for banning 2 people above her when you're only supposed to do 1!


I ban gg132 because I was supposed to be named wahoo...


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emily for being named wohoo
Are you being serious you were saposed to be named wohoo?


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh here we go again


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emily for being named wohoo
> Are you being serious you were saposed to be named wohoo?


Wahoo... Yeah lol. 
My brothers name is Marlon.


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo said:


> Oh here we go again


? What you talkin about vern?


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> ? What you talkin about vern?


Wondering the same thing... Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

aceofspades said:


> I ban nygoatmom for having indoor birds.
> I had a calico macaw for 12 years but had to give her away


I ban aceofspades for not posting a pic of her bird.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban NYgm because its 42 degrees and out schools putting us out side and I have to be out here for 40 minutes and I'm FREEZING!


I ban gg132 for not being smart enough to go to the nurses office and fake being sick


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and I ban emilieann for the backwards smilies too


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygg for not knowing the hs dosent have a nurse


----------



## Trickyroo

I forgot , now I have to go back and re read some of the older posts , lol
Emilieanne and goatgirl132 , you two are just hysterical , lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I know i am trickyroo i know i am 
I ban tricky for forgetting


----------



## Trickyroo

You wait , you will get there , before you know it too , lol
Enjoy being young , it goes by much too quickly , lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Noooo!!! I will be young forever I am immortal!!!
I've ban tricky because I sold eli young band and lady a tickets today! 
Only 5 more sets to go! 
Woohoo!!!
Ones a Mexican band and another a Christian band so i doubt ill sell those Im hopping to sell the other 3 though


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for being young...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> You wait , you will get there , before you know it too , lol
> Enjoy being young , it goes by much too quickly , lol


I ban trickyroo for reminding me I'm older...lol


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks tricky 

An gg132, down here, that would be illegal not having a nurse. 

And all 3 of y'all, you should go check out my thread "I'm going insaine!!! Help!" Pleeeeease!;P 

I'm having too many dreams about her kidding and me driving at drivers Ed while she's giving birth, but here's the catch, she's in the back seat and I end up hitting one of my teachers! Lol (he's the one that told us about how he was in a 3rd world country and a semi threw a cow at him and it totaled his car...) {he's wack}


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm just speechless ........you two just leave me speechless , lol
Wack , ain't it , lol


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I'm just speechless ........you two just leave me speechless , lol
> Wack , ain't it , lol


Yeah! Lol 
Out at the farm swap and someone had registered Nubians doe 150 buck 100

Waaaaah. I want the doe

And 2 weeks old


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i just sold the lady a tickets! Woo hoo!!


----------



## animalfamily

I ban gg132 for not giving me a good reason to ban gg132 :?.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for having a lame reason!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban animalfamily for having a lame reason!


I ban gg132 because I FINALLY fixed my bracelet!!
And yes, by myself.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for not commenting on what i just posted
Edit:thread thing i meant its under the crafty corner place i think


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie for not commenting on what i just posted
> Edit:thread thing i meant its under the crafty corner place i think


I saw it. I think it wouldn't need much modifying for a kidding stall.


----------



## goatgirl132

I wasn't shure how big the door would need to be


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I wasn't shure how big the door would need to be


Well door just needs to be big enough for human to get in and out cause then goat could BUT not a regular door AND I say instead full sides maybe like an opening only in the front from 4 feet mark to the roof. Know what I'm dying?


----------



## goatgirl132

Yeah i know what your dying
I dunno ill see what happens i won't be having anything till next April and May anyways


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Yeah i know what your dying
> I dunno ill see what happens i won't be having anything till next April and May anyways


Ok. 
Well, other than that I think it'd be GREAT!


----------



## goatgirl132

Awesomes  
Thanks


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Awesomes
> Thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because its 80 degrees in February. 
i spent the day out working with my horses.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because its 80 degrees in February.
> i spent the day out working with my horses.


I ban aceofspades because it was like 60


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban aceofspades because it was like 60


I ban emilieanne because I just checked the weather channel it says 77 here in the hill country


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because its 80 degrees in February.
> i spent the day out working with my horses.


That's the most Georgus horse iv ever seen!!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I just checked the weather channel it says 77 here in the hill country


I ban ace cause I just checked my weather thing and it says it's 61 right now!;P


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> That's the most Georgus horse iv ever seen!!


Thanks he's an Appaloosa draft horse cross. 
He a gentile giant.









Halo









Nakoda he's a Appaloosa QH cross was a rescue he's still a little skittish around strangers still buy has come a long way.









Nakoda before and current pics.


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh mymymy nakoda is amazingly Georgus!!!*drool*

Nakoda looks great! So glad someone took him in and gave him lots of love 
Was he a rescue?

Lol never mind i should read and not just look at pictures
Are they all yours?


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Oh mymymy halo and nakoda are amazingly Georgus to! *drool*
> 
> Nakoda looks great! So glad someone took him in and gave him lost of love
> Was he a rescue?
> 
> Lol never mind i should read and not just look at pictures
> Are they all yours?


I ban gg132 for not reading first lol. 
Yes they are both mine I fostered several rescues before adopting Nakoda


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because I just got a random head ache!!!-_-


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i hate those 
I hate them specially when you already have a stomach ace and cramps that's when their the worst!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i hate those
> I hate them specially when you already have a stomach ace and cramps that's when their the worst!!


Yoooooo! Yeah, that was earlier today though. Lol don't get them much, I'm lucky buuuuuut

I get severe migraines A LOT, a little because I have tmd and a little MIGHT be cause of my sinuses and allergys, don't know though because it's 500 to get my allergy testing done and 250 for my cat scan 
And dad is such a looser that he won't even pay child support let alone for that.

Oh and for my tmd he won't get the night guard thing to keep me from clenching at night, when really I clench at night cause (supposedly) I'm deep down mad at someone and that could only be him or his father.

Ok, I'm good lol


----------



## Gumtree

i ban emilieanne because a plane just flew over my head


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban gum because Im making a feed bag bag


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 cause I'm at work.


----------



## LittleBock

I ban GoatMom because this thread is already at 92 pages!! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban LittleBock because I'm still at work...


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban LittleBock because I'm still at work...


I ban nygoatmom because I'm still at work


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because I missed yet again another doe kid on mare stare from pelican acres!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace because I missed yet again another doe kid on mare stare from pelican acres!


I ban emilieanne because I have a ND doe that that is refusing to have her kid. 
I swear she's 2 weeks late and looks like a beach ball with legs


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I have a ND doe that that is refusing to have her kid.
> I swear she's 2 weeks late and looks like a beach ball with legs


I ban ace cause I'm in the same place as!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilie and ace because I don't even know for sure I'll get to be waiting!!I won't have kids (if at all) until april or may!!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilie and ace because I don't even know for sure I'll get to be waiting!!I won't have kids (if at all) until april or may!!


Well you will get them eventually!


----------



## MollyLue9

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because I'm confused!!


I ban goatgirl123 because you called EmilieAnne a man! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

MollyLue9 said:


> I ban goatgirl123 because you called EmilieAnne a man! Lol


Whaaaa? When? 
I ban Molly cause its freezing and I'm starting to wonder if we should bathe her in the tub.... Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Wait what when?? Haha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Wait what when?? Haha


Right?!


----------



## WillowGem

:lol: 
I ban all of you for confusing me...heehee!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban willow gem because its almost 1 and the only thing iv completed is washing my dog! i haven't even completed eating breakfast!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for washing her dog.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban all y'all because if I woulda made it to the farm 5 minuets before I did, I coulda saved the third baby from Molly!!! it was a girl too!!!!
Thank god the other girl Nd the boy made it though I guess!


----------



## NyGoatMom

emilieanne said:


> I ban all y'all because if I woulda made it to the farm 5 minuets before I did, I coulda saved the third baby from Molly!!! it was a girl too!!!!
> Thank god the other girl Nd the boy made it though I guess!


Awww....what happened?? Was it your does?


----------



## goatgirl132

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban gg132 for washing her dog.


I do deserve to be banned for that... I some how became allergic to his shampoo too
Iv only washed him like 4 times before and now Im allergic to it -.-


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww....what happened?? Was it your does?


No. It was my friends goat. 
She had tripps an I guess was too caught up in the first two and didnt wanna clean off the third one and get it out of the sack.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww...man, that sucks!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww...man, that sucks!


I know, and if me and Molly got out there 5 min earlier it would be alive.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...they are so cute....I have to ban you.


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok...they are so cute....I have to ban you.


Lol yeah!


----------



## animalfamily

I hate to ban emilieanne becuase she is the queen of being banned but I will ban her anyways because it's become a habbit!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animalfamily for being so easy on Emilie


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for being so hard on emilieann...


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm for being so hard on me

Omg ok everyone the puppy bowl!! If you love puppies put it on 
Cute thing ever!!! If you have dishnetwork its on 184 
The changes APL check it out! Too cute
That is all


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol....I don't have tv....well, I mean I have Netflix....so NO commercials 

besides, I have enough entertainment right now...my tiel is talking to me... he's trying to tell me I'm a pretty bird and asking what i am doing...


----------



## emilieanne

Lol thanks guys! 

I don't ban anyone:/


----------



## goatgirl132

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....I don't have tv....well, I mean I have Netflix....so NO commercials
> 
> besides, I have enough entertainment right now...my tiel is talking to me... he's trying to tell me I'm a pretty bird and asking what i am doing...


Tiel?


----------



## goatgirl132

Umm does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cockatiel.....= "Tiel"....sorry!

and what's wrong with it??


----------



## goatgirl132

Ohhh ok got it 

And look at the page numbers


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Ohhh ok got it
> 
> And look at the page numbers


Ahaha hahahah! That's funny!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhhhhhhh.....lol!


----------



## goatgirl132

I saw that and i was like ummmmm i think that slightly off... Or we have done ALOT of banning lately


----------



## NyGoatMom

!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I saw that and i was like ummmmm i think that slightly off... Well actually i said something else first but i cant say it on here  then i said that


I said the same thing!!!(;


----------



## LittleBock

Banned because of your avvie...BABY GOATS!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

LittleBock said:


> Banned because of your avvie...BABY GOATS!!!!


I ban little bock because I have never banned you before


----------



## LittleBock

I ban aceofspades for A) a stunning avatar, and 2) because I have never banned you before, either.


----------



## aceofspades

LittleBock said:


> I ban aceofspades for A) a stunning avatar, and 2) because I have never banned you before, either.


Thank you it was a lucky pic of my mini mancha at sun rise. 
I ban littlebock because I'm stuck at work and procrastinating


----------



## LittleBock

aceofspades is banned for procrastination.  Tsk tsk.

What do you do for a living, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## aceofspades

LittleBock said:


> aceofspades is banned for procrastination.  Tsk tsk.
> 
> What do you do for a living, if you don't mind my asking?


LittleBock is banned for living in the USA Midwest.

I am the night shift supervisor at a CPS rehab wilderness program.

It's a court order juvenile camp. 
We have kids between 14-17 that have drug & alcohol problems most also have major anger issues. 
we just had our 1000th successful adoption.


----------



## LittleBock

aceofspades is banned for living in an undisclosed location.

Ahh, that must be an interesting job. Y'all are doing good work there; kids need someplace to go...


----------



## aceofspades

LittleBock said:


> aceofspades is banned for living in an undisclosed location.
> 
> Ahh, that must be an interesting job. Y'all are doing good work there; kids need someplace to go...


I'm in Harper Texas. 
Yea it can be frustrating and rewarding. I worked for the sheriffs dept. 6 years before this in comp I decided I was tired of dealing with adult delinquents that will never learn.


----------



## LittleBock

I don't blame you on that one. I'm sure it gave you good experience in dealing with tough situations, though?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Littlebock because I am awake too early.

Good work you do ace....I couldn't do it for sure!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban Littlebock because I am awake too early.
> 
> Good work you do ace....I couldn't do it for sure!


I ban nygoatmom cause I'm gunna cry every night if my doe doesn't kid before I go to fair!









Can I squeeze them out?


----------



## NyGoatMom

ROFL! Stop it!!! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> ROFL! Stop it!!! Lol


Can I though? Like if I put pressure on her stomach will they come out?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol!! Try it and see! :girl:


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol!! Try it and see! :girl:


Lol I did yesterday!! 
What are Some things I could do to induce labor?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You could pretend you don't care when she has them! Then she'll go straight into labor!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> You could pretend you don't care when she has them! Then she'll go straight into labor!


Lol! 
I pretend that everyday


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i got in a fight with my math teacher today over whether Im In golf or not (i get really offensive when people think Im lying about playing golf) and i told him id call my mom and he was like no dont do that and he continued to question me so i pulled out my phone put it on speaker and called my mom FOR THE WHOLE CLASS TO HEAR and told her hat Mr Douglas didn't bleave is on the golf team and have her confirm. She had to hold her self back from busting out laughing 
Beat that Mr Douglas!!! Beat that!!!!! &*/- you!!!! 
Alright that's all


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i got in a fight with my math teacher today over whether Im In golf or not (i get really offensive when people think Im lying about playing golf) and i told him id call my mom and he was like no dont do that and he continued to question me so i pulled out my phone put it on speaker and called my mom FOR THE WHOLE CLASS TO HEAR and told her hat Mr Douglas didn't bleave is on the golf team and have her confirm. She had to hold her self back from busting out laughing
> Beat that Mr Douglas!!! Beat that!!!!! &*/- you!!!!
> Alright that's all


Bahahahaha hahahahahahahahahha that's funny! I hate that!-_-


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok....I have to ban gg132 for liking golf....golf uses up good pasture space!
LOL....

Jk, That's super funny you called your Mom....she must have been dyin' laughing


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok....I have to ban gg132 for liking golf....golf uses up good pasture space!
> LOL....
> 
> Jk, That's super funny you called your Mom....she must have been dyin' laughing


That's the way I was w/ my ex....


----------



## goatgirl132

While i was at home after school she called me about needles and I talkd to her about what happened in math class and she was like "yeah I wast shure if i was on speaker or not but I wanted to ask what is your problem with it she's an all a b student and she always gets her work done"
I was like exactly!!!


----------



## LittleBock

xDDD

Goatgirl is banned for not creating a profile for her cute dog on my site...


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban little bock because i did but i can't upload pics from my phone so its still on draft mode. Is there a limit on pics i can post? Is it like a one pic thing? 
And do you think these are aww worthy?









Flash found the mirror after his bath!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban gg132 because I don't wanna go to state now.


----------



## LittleBock

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban little bock because i did but i can't upload pics from my phone so its still on draft mode. Is there a limit on pics i can post? Is it like a one pic thing?
> And do you think these are aww worthy?


I messaged you on the site with answers! 

emilianne is banned for not wanting to go to state.


----------



## emilieanne

LittleBock said:


> I messaged you on the site with answers!
> 
> emilianne is banned for not wanting to go to state.


Waaaah. I ban littlebock because she don't know why!


----------



## LittleBock

I ban emilianne because I just remembered...it's because you don't want to miss your doe giving birth, right?


----------



## emilieanne

LittleBock said:


> I ban emilianne because I just remembered...it's because you don't want to miss your doe giving birth, right?


I ban littlebock because she's really smart!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne because she has to go to state.....for what again?? Lol


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne because she has to go to state.....for what again?? Lol


I ban nygoatmom for not knowing because I'm showing my beautiful doe , painted father star sophya! <3


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohh....she's really pretty! I love her spots!
Ok, for not knowing that, I ban myself.


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Ohh....she's really pretty! I love her spots!
> Ok, for not knowing that, I ban myself.


Lol thank you! 
I ban nygoatmom because I'm tiiiiiired and wish this kid could drop more hints about valentines day! Hahaha.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for complaining too much


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for kissing her goats on the lips!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm because that ones already been done!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 cause my parakeets are screeching too much tonight...

On a good note, My cockatiel,Sonny,is learning to talk


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm because she has birds!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban gg132 for not complaining enough!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for complaining that Im not complaining to much
Ughhhh what a complainer!!!! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban anyone who uses the word....complain.


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban anyone who uses the word....complain.


I ban nygoatmom because she doesn't live in Florida, lol 
Btw, do you live in New York?


----------



## aceofspades

i ban emilieanne because my doe Bella needs to hurry up and kid already!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> i ban emilieanne because my doe Bella needs to hurry up and kid already!!!!


I ban ace because we're in the same boat!!!

So does Sabrina and because I leave for 4 days at a show....









How much more can her trailhead be slanted?!!?


----------



## goatgirl132

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban anyone who uses the word....complain.


I ban nygm for contradicting herself!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban gg123 for not having anything better to ban about


----------



## aceofspades

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban gg123 for not having anything better to ban about


I ban misty-mocha-mini 
Because the weather forecast today is 76 degrees. I'm going to was and wax my car it's been sitting all winter time to drop the top and cruse


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, I live in New York....
and I ban Ace for having a hot rod....


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban ace for 70 I have 19 and snow everywhere and hate cold):

I love your car!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban ace for 70 I have 19 and snow everywhere and hate cold):
> 
> I love your car!!!


I love snow skiing but I don't want to live in the snow I'm happy to just visit.

I ban misty-mocha-mini 
Because we're over 1000 posts on this thread


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban every one who's help get this thread ever 1000 posts  lol


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban every one who's help get this thread ever 1000 posts  lol


I ban mmm because this day has just drug on! Lol


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

Ya my first goat this year is probably going to kid today so ya it's long day


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> Ya my first goat this year is probably going to kid today so ya it's long day


Yaaaaaay 
I want pictures!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I~ ban~ emilieanne ~.........because it rhymes!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm because my friend dosent wanna sleep with me  (long story, were not actually sleeping with echother)


----------



## Gumtree

I ban goatgirl132 because i'm 21 today


----------



## goatgirl132

Whoop whoop happy birthday gumtree!!!! *little dance*
Id sing but you don't wanna hear that
I ban gumtree because i want a shirt that says kiss my goats butt! 
Don't y'all?????


----------



## aceofspades

Happy birthday!!! 

I ban gg132 
Because I finally have a job interview with a company I applied for over a year ago. 
It means big money which means big new goat barn


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> I ban gg132
> Because I finally have a job interview with a company I applied for over a year ago.
> It means big money which means big new goat barn


HAPPY BDAY!!!! Ill come party w/ ya, as long a I don't have to drink lol 
And I ban ace because I'm gunna come 'borrow' his little baby for te rest of her life(;I am absolutely in love w/ her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne cause she's trying to steal MY goat!!


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> I ban gg132
> Because I finally have a job interview with a company I applied for over a year ago.
> It means big money which means big new goat barn


Yay ace!!! *another little dance*


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne cause she's trying to steal MY goat!!


I ban nygoatmom because today feels like friday


----------



## goatgirl132

emilieanne said:


> I ban nygoatmom because today feels like friday


I ban Emilie because i have tomaro and Friday off and all next week off!!! 
Whoop whoop!!! Yay for shows!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for having so much time off!


----------



## goatgirl132

Shows golf and whoop judging


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Shows golf and whoop judging


I ban gg132 because I'm off tomorrow and Friday cause shows!!! 
THank god for goats


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i am toooooooooo 
And my math teacher is still reluctant to believe that Im gonna be out rest the week and all next week
And want give me any of my work!!!! 
Ughhhh don't work at an aducultural rounded school if you don't want the kids to be out for shows and ffa stuff


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i am toooooooooo
> And my math teacher is still reluctant to believe that Im gonna be out rest the week and all next week
> And want give me any of my work!!!!
> Ughhhh don't work at an aducultural rounded school if you don't want the kids to be out for shows and ffa stuff


Lol, yeah my school sucks. I've been asking my teachers for a week for my work and they all said, EVEN YESTERDAY, "that's an eternity away" I asked em yesterday and they said that's two days away, I don't know!!

I ban gg132 cause I still haven't packed..


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because today was my last day and i had one teacher tell me were just doing notes youbcan print them off and one teacher tell me to email her telling her tovemail the assignments


----------



## Gumtree

thanks for the birthday wishes 
I ban goatgirl132 cos ya kiss ya goats


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because today was my last day and i had one teacher tell me were just doing notes youbcan print them off and one teacher tell me to email her telling her tovemail the assignments


They usually tell me that too.... I ban gg132 cause I'm exhausted. 
Olive Garden ain't even worth stayin up past 7....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for not going to Olive Garden and eating a ton of breadsticks for me!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for not going to Olive Garden and eating a ton of breadsticks for me!


To late,.........


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol......I love those


----------



## goatgirl132

Gumtree said:


> thanks for the birthday wishes
> I ban goatgirl132 cos ya kiss ya goats


Oh my gosh 
I ban gum tree because that's the 3rd time that's been used


----------



## emilieanne

I love them and the dark chocolate covered stawberries that I just ate, ONLY when I don't bite myself for the 7th time in a row in the last 24 hours!!!!!!-_-
I ban gg132 because it hurts.


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I love them and the dark chocolate covered stawberries that I just ate, ONLY when I don't bite myself for the 7th time in a row in the last 24 hours!!!!!!-_-
> I ban gg132 because it hurts.


I ban emilieanne 
Because I ask for prayers for my friend Angie and her baby goats her nigerian doe had 5 preme kids today. 
They got colostrum and be-so. two were perking up when I left but I am afraid the other 3 did not look promising.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! That's so sad Ace.....


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne
> Because I ask for prayers for my friend Angie and her baby goats her nigerian doe had 5 preme kids today.
> They got colostrum and be-so. two were perking up when I left but I am afraid the other 3 did not look promising.


Awwe:/ ace I'm sorry!! 
Of course as long as I don't crash before praying tonight.


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Awwe:/ ace I'm sorry!!
> Of course as long as I don't crash before praying tonight.


Thanks. 
I ban emilieanne because some one needs to share good news. 
Tell me some thing good!!!


----------



## merrykatherine

I ban aceofspades for causing me to have avatars envy!

(Cool pic)


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Thanks.
> I ban emilieanne because some one needs to share good news.
> Tell me some thing good!!!


I go to state fair In like 7-8 hours and I get to meet redgate!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for her goat not kidding yet.

Good news? Hmmm.....have to think on that one....right now I'm at work and about to start rounds.....


----------



## goatgirl132

Good news? Your alive


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for her goat not kidding yet.
> 
> Good news? Hmmm.....have to think on that one....right now I'm at work and about to start rounds.....


I ban nygm cause she reminded me!!


----------



## aceofspades

merrykatherine said:


> I ban aceofspades for causing me to have avatars envy!
> 
> (Cool pic)


Lol thanks it's a Texas hill country sun rise. 
And I just got lucky my mini mancha was standing just right for the pic. 
On top of the goat play house.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because the state fair sounds fun I'm a little jealous I can't go.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because the state fair sounds fun I'm a little jealous I can't go.


I ban ace because he CAN go, if he comes, he better be brining me my baby and i wouldn't mind bottle feeding those other two premie babies. !! how they holdin up? 
You talkin to them tellin em they're gunna have a good life??


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne
because her pic is waaaaayyyyyyy tooooooooo cute!


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne
> because her pic is waaaaayyyyyyy tooooooooo cute!


Thanks


----------



## Goatzrule

you welcome. I loveeeee babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> you welcome. I loveeeee babies!!!!!!!!


Me tooooo


----------



## Goatzrule

Nothing cuter then letting them run around for the first time


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> Nothing cuter then letting them run around for the first time


Yeah;P 
Now you got me wanting mine to kid already!!!!-_-


----------



## Goatzrule

Soo cute. I breed mine twice she did not take both times so right now she is with the buck.Some times I guess how many she is going to have and when.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> Soo cute. I breed mine twice she did not take both times so right now she is with the buck.Some times I guess how many she is going to have and when.


Yeah! 
My friend and mr.doyle made a bet on one doe cause my friend thought she's never take. Welllll sure enough, she got pregnant and kidded a week ago tomorrow.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because the boy that's saposed to help me show is sick and idk if he's gonna be there tomaro!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because the boy that's saposed to help me show is sick and idk if he's gonna be there tomaro!!!


If you fly me up, ill come help!!!!(; 
I ban gg132 because the show I'm at I PRETTY unorganized.....


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i am too.
I really wanted him to help bc i was hooping he could give my little brat justice 
But i dunno


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i am too.
> I really wanted him to help bc i was hooping he could give my little brat justice
> But i dunno


Well good luck, I know today wont go so well for me today. 
Just got in a fight w/ my mom on directions because I had it correct the first time and they changed me then I said that's not right and they were like I know. You have to do it the other way (the way I did it the first time). 
Grrrrr!!!! 
I ban gg132 because I'm bout to go meet Anna (redgate)


----------



## animalfamily

emilieanne is banned for fighting with mom :veryangry:!! tisk, tisk, *wags finger*!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban animal family because he's here! 
Im going to give him my more wild girl because he has the muscles to hold her still
And he has really long arms (on top of being tall) so he can set her up better


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban animal family because he's here!
> Im going to give him my more wild girl because he has the muscles to hold her still
> And he has really long arms (on top of being tall) so he can set her up better


Yaaaay. Good luck! 
I got 45 min.... D: ahhhh 
I ban gg132 cause I'm nervous.


----------



## goatgirl132

Well i went in and came out


----------



## Goatzrule

i ban goatgirl132 I don't know why yet but I do


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Well i went in and came out


Same here. Bout to go back in. 
Fixed her ears too. <<thanks to redgate I could do that 
I ban gg132 because this is exhausting.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne because I have no idea how to show a goat.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban NyGoatMom because she does not know how to show a goat


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban NyGoatMom because she does not know how to show a goat


I ban goatzrule because my goat aparantly was dirty. She's clean as a Whistle.


----------



## goatgirl132

Im seeing ALOT of mud on there (the brown coloring)


----------



## Goatzrule

1st of all cute goat
2nd of all I ban emilieanne because that photo was taken at the fairs and that is my fav place in the world!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right? She only has a few white spots 
I ban gg132 cause emilieannes goat is so dirty


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban NyGoatMom because my goat's child just had to nurse right before the show look at that small udder.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban goatzrule because I don't know why that's bad...lol...


----------



## Goatzrule

She needs to have a big udder for her dairy.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm for not knowing why hats bad
Howd you do? Did you place or just take a tour of the sand?


----------



## Goatzrule

I think u r talking to me.
We did realy well I talked to the judje and she let us get away with it.


----------



## emilieanne

She is muddy! Lol 

I just ran her around to ware her out so we can't show without moving everywhere and a baby tried nursing on her!!!!!
I ban who ever is above me cause I forgot running your goat also runs you


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because Ellie (the one who was in the pic with me.) Is still not breed after 2 trys!


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because Ellie (the one who was in the pic with me.) Is still not breed after 2 trys!


I'm sorry. I ban goatzrule cause I think I made a new member of the goat spot.


----------



## Goatzrule

you what? I ban emmilieanne because i don't get what she is saying.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> you what? I ban emmilieanne because i don't get what she is saying.


I found someone and got them to become a member of TGS. Lol 
I ban you cause I can


----------



## Goatzrule

I started TGS with a dif account. But I for got my pass.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatzrule because my horses name is Ellie!!

Why don't you talk to Austin about your pass so you don't loose everything?


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goatzrule because my horses name is Ellie!!
> 
> Why don't you talk to Austin about your pass so you don't loose everything?


I ban gg132 cause I gotta go to the fair now. At like 730 to reshave my goat. I feel like an idiot!-_-


----------



## Goatzrule

I tryed to get a new pass but it did not work.
ban emilieanne because nemo did not wan't us to see our cars I am thinking we won't be able to get out of the house.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I tryed to get a new pass but it did not work.
> ban emilieanne because nemo did not wan't us to see our cars I am thinking we won't be able to get out of the house.


Good luck w/ that. I ban goatzrule cause Brantley Gilbert is engaged to Jana Kramer!


----------



## Goatzrule

i know right. 
I ban emilieanne because i can and i will.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> i know right.
> I ban emilieanne because i can and i will.


I ban goatzrule cause there's cute guys at this show!;P


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because I've been out of town for a few days.









I Love this little peach guy he's getting big quick.









Razzle is growing up fast to


----------



## aceofspades

I think he's a keeper


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Ace because goatzrule and I are buried in snow....cute goats


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban Ace because goatzrule and I are buried in snow....cute goats


I ban nygoatmom because its still in the upper 70s here I've been driving my car with the pot down and riding my horses in short sleeve t-shirts. 
That's a Texas winter


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban nygoatmom because its still in the upper 70s here I've been driving my car with the pot down and riding my horses in short sleeve t-shirts.
> That's a Texas winter


I ban ace because he hasn't been on in a while!! Weve missed you! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im at a wool judging contest!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im at a wool judging contest!


Lollllll never heard of that. 
I ban gg32 cause my goat keeps tryin to eat my kettle korn.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because were gonna get lap goats!!!!! ..... Or lab coats ... Lab coats would be better for wool judging..... 
Just joking were not getting ether  
We just want lab coats


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because were gonna get lap goats!!!!! ..... Or lab coats ... Lab coats would be better for wool judging.....
> Just joking were not getting ether
> We just want lab coats


I ban gg132 cause that's pretty funny... Lol I rather lap goats!!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because We were asking fir lab coats and our student teacher (national wool judger) heard lap goats


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because We were asking fir lab coats and our student teacher (national wool judger) heard lap goats


Are you gettin either?? lol 
I ban gg32 cause I could go to sleep.


----------



## LaMee

I ban goatgirl123 becuese she has cute goats


----------



## goatgirl132

No we get nether 
O ban lame for being above me and not wool judging!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> No we get nether
> O ban lame for being above me and not wool judging!


I ban gg132 cause I have to pee but I also hae to show some lady's goat In like 39 min and the bathrooms are like 20 min away.


----------



## LaMee

I ban gg123 becues she spelt me name wrong


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilie becues she has a cute profile pic


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilie becues she has a cute profile pic


Thanks. I ban lamee cause my goat is twitching


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilie becuese I didnt do a thing


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilie becuese I didnt do a thing


I ban lamee cause I can.


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilie becues my goats r loud


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilie becues my goats r loud


I ban you cause I have to show soon!


----------



## LaMee

emilieanne said:


> I ban you cause I have to show soon!


I ban emilie becues she has a lot of goats


----------



## aceofspades

I ban GG132 because I picked up another goat I think I have an addiction lol 

Meet honey bun,


----------



## aceofspades

I ban LaMee because I have never banned you before


----------



## LaMee

I ban aceof spades becues I never ban u before neather


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban lamee because thebwhool judging was hard!! Nothing like our practice fleeces!!!


----------



## LaMee

I ban gg123 I don't know what she said


----------



## goatgirl132

I ba lamee for not knowing i do wool judging and this is my 1st competition


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatgirl132 becauce I miss the fairs


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatz rule because i got 5th as a team!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatgirl132 because she got 5th


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatzrule for banning me for a lousy reason


----------



## emilieanne

I ban y'all cause I might stay!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i beat both the Hoffmans!!!!!!!!!! 
My life complete!!!!!! <3<3<3<3


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl for bragging

and I ban AceofSpades because his yard isn't knee deep in mud.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goat hikers because in just so excited!!!!!! 
I can't believe what happened!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goat hikers because in just so excited!!!!!!
> I can't believe what happened!!!!


I ban you cause I'm exhausted.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im still ecstatic over the fact i did really good today!!!! And i finally beat the Hoffmans in something!!!


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> I ban goatgirl for bragging
> 
> and I ban AceofSpades because his yard isn't knee deep in mud.


I wish mud means rain we desperately need rain. We're going in to the third year of drought


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> I ban goatgirl for bragging
> 
> and I ban AceofSpades because his yard isn't knee deep in mud.


I'm not that lucky. Mud means rain we desperately need rain were going in to the 3rd year of drought


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im still ecstatic over the fact i did really good today!!!! And i finally beat the Hoffmans in something!!!


Congratulations 
I ban you for beating the Hoffmann that's not very nice


----------



## goatgirl132

Thanks 
I ban ace for not knowing the situation.
The Hoffmans (specially/mainly carly) have beat me at everything!!
wether it be goats, rabbits, livestock judging, foods, art, pictures, scrapbooks, golf . EVERYTHING iv done carly had come up and beat me!!!!!! And i beat her for once!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

I ban goatgirl because I remember how good that feels.


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Thanks
> I ban ace for not knowing the situation.
> The Hoffmans (specially/mainly carly) have beat me at everything!!
> wether it be goats, rabbits, livestock judging, foods, art, pictures, scrapbooks, golf . EVERYTHING iv done carly had come up and beat me!!!!!! And i beat her for once!!!!!


That pore girl she must be completely crushed to find out she's not perfect. How could you gloating to her anguish you're so cruel.


----------



## goatgirl132

That poor girl has been crushing me since i was 9!!!! She don't get sympathy


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> That poor girl has been crushing me since i was 9!!!! She don't get sympathy


You should be thanking her That's made you tough. 
The Pore girl lol


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 said:


> That poor girl has been crushing me since i was 9!!!! She don't get sympathy


Ahhh , the sweet taste of victory


----------



## LaMee

i ban trickyroo becuse has too many cute pics


----------



## Trickyroo

I ban LaMee because no pictures she doesnt share any pictures with 
us


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban tricky because my goats wondering that's going on!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban tricky because my goats wondering that's going on!


I ban gg132 cause I'm ready to go home.


----------



## LaMee

I ban emlie becuse she dosent use smiles


----------



## Trickyroo

Emilieanne uses smiles , she just makes them backwards


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban tricky because my goats wondering that's going on!
> 
> View attachment 16850


Aww , love the photo , lolol.
Very cute goat


----------



## LaMee

i ban trickroo becuse it is a ban game not talking game


----------



## Trickyroo

Your just jealous you do that you haven't shared any photos with us 
I ban LaMee for not posting any photos !


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Your just jealous you do that you haven't shared any photos with us
> I ban LaMee for not posting any photos !


I ban tricky because I am going to rip my dang hair out waiting on my doe to kid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban tricky because I am going to rip my dang hair out waiting on my doe to kid!!!!!!!!!!


I ban emilieanne becaus I feel the same way


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban ace because I am on a bad sleep cycle and can't get it straightened out


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban ace because I am on a bad sleep cycle and can't get it straightened out


I ban nygoatmom because I don't have a sleep cycle I get sleep when ever I can.


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....I ban ace because I work 2 nights a week (overnights) and it messes me all up and by the time I straighten it out, I have to work again! :doh:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Nygoatmom because its 3:30am in Texas. 

I work nights 5 days a week and my schedule still gets screwed up


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Nygoatmom because its 3:30am in Texas.
> 
> I work nights 5 days a week and my schedule still gets screwed up


I ban ace cause I can


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for not having a better reason to ban ace

Ace- I know what you mean, I have done night shift for years and just this past year went to PT....no matter what you do....it makes you tired....and the :sun: hurts your eyes! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for not having a better reason to ban ace
> 
> Ace- I know what you mean, I have done night shift for years and just this past year went to PT....no matter what you do....it makes you tired....and the :sun: hurts your eyes! LOL


I ban nygoatmom cause I have a feeling ima get a referral today.


----------



## LaMee

emilieanne said:


> I ban nygoatmom cause I have a feeling ima get a referral today.


I ban emilieanne becues she has most of the right answers


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban lamee because i went home sick :/
Ps sorry for calling you lame by accident a while back my phone changed it


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 cause she is too funny sometimes  Thanks for the laugh


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban gg132 cause she is too funny sometimes  Thanks for the laugh


I ban nygoatmom cause I slept in 4th.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne cause I'm going to go to bed now since I was up all night and have to work tonight...ugh.


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne cause I'm going to go to bed now since I was up all night and have to work tonight...ugh.


I ban nygoatmom cause I gotta check on my baby and do flvs before I can go to bed!:/


----------



## LaMee

I ban nygoatmom becues my buck is acting stuped


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban nygoatmom becues my buck is acting stuped


I ban lamee cause it's not Wednesday yet.


----------



## LaMee

emilieanne said:


> I ban lamee cause it's not Wednesday yet.


I ban emilieanne becues it is not Saturday yet


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilieanne becues it is not Saturday yet


I ban lamee cause she hasn't checked out my thread 'I'm going insaine! Help' thread.


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilieanne becues u could of said that surner


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilieanne becues u could of said that surner


I ban lamee cause I think it might be shower time..?


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilieanne becues my goat is in labor


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilieanne becues my goat is in labor


AHHHHHHHH pictures, ?!!!!!?;D I ban lamee cause I'm jealous.


----------



## LaMee

Yea I finally got some on and I ban emilieanne becues u make me smile


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> Yea I finally got some on and I ban emilieanne becues u make me smile


Lol I take that as a compliment, I ban lamee cause it's supper time.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im sick and am having trubble breathing and go to show tomaro and actually show on Thursday :/


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im sick and am having trubble breathing and go to show tomaro and actually show on Thursday :/


I'm sorry!!!! 
I ban gg132 cause she needs to get better.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because my goat kids got a new old play house tonight and they love it.


----------



## aceofspades

a used play house at garage sale 10dollars 

Watching goat kids go down the slide price less 
For every thing else there's cash


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because Im wondering if they go down the slide? Iv heard they do.
I might have to get my friend (parents hate garage sales idk why) to take me to some on a weekend if we go shopping or out to eat sometime!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Now i ban ace because he posted the 2nd post answering the question in my 1st post while i was posting my 1st post


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Now i ban ace because he posted the 2nd post answering the question in my 1st post while i was posting my 1st post


They don't slide voluntarily it more push each other down the slide lol. 
I plan to cover it with carpet or old roofing shingles so they have traction to climb up and down it. 
I ban gg132 because I anticipated her question and answered it before asked hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban ace for posting too quickly

Cute goaties


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban ace for posting too quickly
> 
> Cute goaties


Thanks. They grow up so fast. 
I ban NyGoatMom because you don't live in Texas


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> Thanks. They grow up so fast.
> I ban NyGoatMom because you don't live in Texas


I ban ace for living in Texas
Just joking lol i live here toooooooo!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 and Ace for living in Texas...where it gets so hot!! Lol...I don't like to be too cold or too hot.... I wanna be somewhere that is 72 degrees and breezy...all the time


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I am dying to find one of those!!!!!
But gg132 my friends wethers go down the slide....


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because the end of march won't come sooner!!!! 
Im gettin this nannie (along with 4 other goats idk the gender of their all being given to me) shes not show quality but she's the most Georgeus goat EVER!!! she's got this cheeta print chest that to die for!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because the end of march won't come sooner!!!!
> Im gettin this nannie (along with 4 other goats idk the gender of their all being given to me) shes not show quality but she's the most Georgeus goat EVER!!! she's got this cheeta print chest that to die for!!


Awe. 
I ban you cause I'm at applebees(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I Emilie for eating at such a gross place!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I love Applebee's !!
Not sure abut the places near you goatgirl132 , but the places around here are really good 

Can't wait to see your new goat !

Oh , BTW , I ban you because you don't like Applebee's !


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban tricky for bein tricky!!!


----------



## Trickyroo




----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


>


I ban tricky because she agrees with me on Applebee's! lol 
And I think ima shave my doe that is due soon's udder. Sound good?


----------



## Trickyroo

I love their apple pie desert , I forgot what it's called, lol
It comes sizzling with ice cream on the side , so good 

And , your banned for not asking me to join you !!!


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I love their apple pie desert , I forgot what it's called, lol
> It comes sizzling with ice cream on the side , so good
> 
> And , your banned for not asking me to join you !!!


Sorry, I was w/ family. Lol 
You are banned for not answering my question!(; and I love the desert, triple chocolate melt down....


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Sorry, I was w/ family. Lol
> You are banned for not answering my question!(; and I love the desert, triple chocolate melt down....


You're banned because I've never eaten at Applebee's but that desert sounds amazingly sinful. 
The only chain restraint we have her is chillis


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> You're banned because I've never eaten at Applebee's but that desert sounds amazingly sinful.
> The only chain restraint we have her is chillis











How's it look??(;


----------



## aceofspades

Banned because it does not look as good as it sounded


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry for not answering you , but I really dont know anything 
about that hon...sorry


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Im sorry for not answering you , but I really dont know anything
> about that hon...sorry


Oook:/ 
And I ban ace because it tastes better than anything


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for making tricky feel bad


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Oook:/
> And I ban ace because it tastes better than anything


Blah you've never tried my cooking


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Blah you've never tried my cooking


You've never tried mine,

THANK GOD! I'd probably kill you.. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace for not making us food!!! 
You only live like an hour and a half away from me (if i remember correctly) this is no excuse!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I also ban Emilie for trying to kill poeople


----------



## Trickyroo

I doubt very much her cooking could actually kill someone..
Well , maybe give them a very bad belly ache 
Nah , kidding Emilieanne 
I havent bred my girls yet , so I couldnt help you with your 
question , lol 
Soon though , hopefully 
And I ban nobody  Its my choice


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban tricky for making choices against the rules!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I doubt very much her cooking could actually kill someone..
> Well , maybe give them a very bad belly ache
> Nah , kidding Emilieanne
> I havent bred my girls yet , so I couldnt help you with your
> question , lol
> Soon though , hopefully
> And I ban nobody  Its my choice


Haha, iiiiidk I think maybe it's possible! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for not having her goat shaved yet


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Haha, iiiiidk I think maybe it's possible! Lol


I ban emilieanne because it is possible it happened already and there's nothing you can do to stop it.

Yes I think you live les that 2hrs away from me. 
I cook all the time come one over. 
I grew up in the kitchen making real home made food (no instant boxed stuff here )just good old family recipes southern comfort food from my dad side of the family. 
And on moms side home made Italian family recipes. 
Speaking of southern foods I have fresh buttermilk it's time to whip up some crust and make a buttermilk pie.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because it is possible it happened already and there's nothing you can do to stop it.
> 
> Yes I think you live les that 2hrs away from me.
> I cook all the time come one over.
> I grew up in the kitchen making real home made food (no instant boxed stuff here )just good old family recipes southern comfort food from my dad side of the family.
> And on moms side home made Italian family recipes.
> Speaking of southern foods I have fresh buttermilk it's time to whip up some crust and make a buttermilk pie.


When I'm I'm ace's twon I'm comin to visit y'all! 
I ban ace because I feel like today's gunna be amazing!


----------



## goatgirl132

That sounds amazing!!!! 
Rodeo food is the closest i get to home made around here after rode season its all boxed and instant stuff


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> That sounds amazing!!!!
> Rodeo food is the closest i get to home made around here after rode season its all boxed and instant stuff


Oh dang. That's no fun


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne cause I got the pooch pics but they don't look promising to me


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne cause I got the pooch pics but they don't look promising to me


I ban nygoatmom cause I just put all my ribbons on my wall


----------



## goatgirl132

Referring to the earlier food conversation i ban Emilie because moms microwave the enchiladas for dinner  i was real enchiladas


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 for having microwaved enchiladas

and I ban emilieanne for having all those ribbons


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban gg132 for having microwaved enchiladas
> 
> and I ban emilieanne for having all those ribbons


I ban nygoatmom cause I need mooooooore ribbons!(; lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for bragging! 
Just joking ill let you i did after the wool judging contest


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Referring to the earlier food conversation i ban Emilie because moms microwave the enchiladas for dinner  i was real enchiladas


I ban GG132 because now I want enchiladas

But I already ready made redbeabs and rice with shrimp gumbo and cornbread for dinner.

Cooking tip of the day-when making corn bread add a rip banana for a sweet moist bread.

If you're bananas are getting over rip they freeze well to be used later in breads or muffins .


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because i saw a girl with a shirt today that said "keep calm and brace on" and i can't find it anywhere!!!!!!!!!!! Ughhhh 
Anyone seen it online or something anywhere?


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban ace because i saw a girl with a shirt today that said "keep calm and brace on" and i can't find it anywhere!!!!!!!!!!! Ughhhh
> Anyone seen it online or something anywhere?


I ban gg132 because I don't get it.


----------



## LittleBock

I ban aceofspades for not getting something that I don't get either.


----------



## emilieanne

LittleBock said:


> I ban aceofspades for not getting something that I don't get either.


Is ban littlebock because it's 5:42 lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Guys.. Im at a market goat and lamb show ..... 
You ever heard the saying keep calm and carry on? Well they make different ones keep calm and blah blah
Keep calm and brace on
As when your showing meet goats you brace them


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Guys.. Im at a market goat and lamb show .....
> You ever heard the saying keep calm and carry on? Well they make different ones keep calm and blah blah
> Keep calm and brace on
> As when your showing meet goats you brace them


You're still banned. 
I don't show so I would not know that.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban ever one happy valentines day y'all


----------



## goatgirl132

Happy vacancies day!!! 
I ban ace for not showing!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Lol auto corrects so funny ^^^^ 
That's so funny Im not even gonna change it and hope everyone else get a good laugh when reading it


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 said:


> Happy vacancies day!!!
> I ban ace for not showing!!!


Are you trying to say something , aceofspades ? :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...I ban Trickroo cause she knows how to have a good laugh :slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...I ban Trickroo cause she knows how to have a good laugh :slapfloor:


I ban nygoatmom cause it's raining in Florida.


----------



## goatgirl132

I van Emilie because this kids goat ran mine over at majors!!!!!! If you can't control your goat don't bring it!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! Did she get hurt? 


I ban gg132 cause even though she's mad she knows animals are unpredictable!


----------



## goatgirl132

No he's fine he's on his way to the auction barn. just made me mad every year i don't place at majors but i have the most amazing goats (we don't have to money to get the best goats with the best genetics or the best equipment/feed) 
It wouldn't have made mo so mad if it had been just that time and not such a big run over and had he not been doing it the whole time 
(its extremely common for a kid to not touch his goat till the day of show)
*sigh* all done with my rant Im all better


----------



## NyGoatMom

goatgirl132 said:


> No he's fine he's on his way to the auction barn. just made me mad every year i don't place at majors but i have the most amazing goats (we don't have to money to get the best goats with the best genetics or the best equipment/feed)
> It wouldn't have made mo so mad if it had been just that time and not such a big run over and had he not been doing it the whole time
> (its extremely common for a kid to not touch his goat till the day of show)
> *sigh* all done with my rant Im all better


Ahhhh....I see.....rich kids with unlimited funds and not much care for the actual goat?


----------



## goatgirl132

Exactly i hate it so much 
Takes all the fun out of it i love raising goats i have to do everything my mom only gets the food, drives me places, helps me feed some, helps me catch and pulls their tail.
Seems like alot but its not i pay for most of them too so it kinda annoyes me.
Last year at Austin there was one goat that they spend 14,000 on this goat and had a goat Jockie to take care and exercise it and missed auction by 1 place


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow..... that sounds frustrating! But it says a LOT about you if your goats are in the competition with goats like that. 

And the fact that you do it all for yourself gives you a lot more than just ribbons and trophies... it builds character, and makes you a better person


----------



## Trickyroo

Amen to that ! Goatgirl132 , you are the real competition there.
Not any of the other people you have described.
Im sure other good goat people like yourself see this too.
In the end , you will always come out a winner


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Amen to that ! Goatgirl132 , you are the real competition there.
> Not any of the other people you have described.
> Im sure other good goat people like yourself see this too.
> In the end , you will always come out a winner


I ban tricky for giving great advice!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne 

Because I made a few mods to the kid play house. And her favorite doeling if a bully.


----------



## goatgirl132

I like the the 3rd pic he's like " ok so i got up here.... Now what?" 
And yes i saposed yall are right it just frustrated me :[email protected]


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Ace for having so many adorable kids.


----------



## emilieanne

Oh my darlin oh my darlin, 

She needs to be w/ me, and needs to come to emilie's motherhood training. Lol hmm ill keep her for let's see, 8-10 years(;


----------



## aceofspades

It's a Texas thing y'all wouldn't understand


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh my god is that yours???


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> O holy c*** is that yours???


My boyfriend and I both love bacon.









This was our thanksgiving turkey. And it was oh so good.


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh my gosh i dont really like bacon (in moderation its ok) 
But that looks amazing


----------



## aceofspades

You're banned because you didn't get bacon for valentines day


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because I didn't get anything for Valantines day

And i haven't been at school to make my friend make my my cupcake heaven 
Their chocolate cupcakes with chocolate filling with chocolate frosting and chocolate sprinkles!!! 
Fat persion heaven!!! (which is why Im single lol just joking i blame it on the goats)
They were saposed to be a make up for my Christmas present she ate -.- which was a bunch of chocolate bars and snikers and kit Kat


----------



## aceofspades

Aww have a hug X 

Ill share my bacon with you


----------



## goatgirl132

Re read that i fixed it to where it made more since i was at majors today lol

And no thanks i don't like really greasy foods when Im sick or before competitions or during golf season (which is all goin on right now)


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh and *hugs back* lol


----------



## aceofspades

Well if you don't want my bacon than you can't have my home made blueberry cheesecake cinnamon rolls either. 
I ban you.


----------



## LittleBock

Banned for making blueberry cheesecake cinnamon rolls. o_o

I'll be there in ten minutes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...you guys are banned for being too much!!


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all are banned because its my birthday. 

2-15-1984


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Y'all are banned because its my birthday.
> 
> 2-15-1984


Happy birthday ace 
You are banned because I had a dream about filling the treat bucket in the show ring of a show....? 
Weird dreams that goats make you have! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> Well if you don't want my bacon than you can't have my home made blueberry cheesecake cinnamon rolls either.
> I ban you.


Ew i don't want it 
Cheese cake is gross


----------



## goatgirl132

Happy birthday ace!! 
I ban who Ever is above me because ace is an Oldie) 
Just joking ace O


----------



## aceofspades

goatgirl132 said:


> Happy birthday ace!!
> I ban who Ever is above me because ace is an Oldie)
> Just joking ace O


Lol I am old.
Cheese cake rocks you've lost you're mind.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban ace for not sending me some cheesecake....any kind LOL


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban nygm for liking cheese cake gross!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

You're banned because I got the Best birthday gift ever. 
Bella finally kidded 2 great big healthy blue eyed boys.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: :fireworks: Yay! They are so cute too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats , they are beautiful


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I'm jealous as jealous can be!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im on the road to san angelo! We have 8 people packed into an 8 persion van with all our luggage and school stuff!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im on the road to san angelo! We have 8 people packed into an 8 persion van with all our luggage and school stuff!!


Have fun w/ that!(; 
I ban goatgirl cause I'm about to kill my doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for being impatient!!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for being impatient!!


I ban nygoatmom becauuuuuuuuuse hmmm, because she's above me!;D


----------



## NyGoatMom

yes, that's right. Mmmmhmmm.

Banned


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban NYgoatMom because My goat smells like buck and now the doelings are in heat


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban NYgoatMom because My goat smells like buck and now the doelings are in heat


I ban goatzrule cause I finally got to sleep in , LATE!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for sleeping late...she has chores to do


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for sleeping late...she has chores to do


I ban nygoatmom cause I'm doin my virtual school now. 
Then shower then clean room, jk clean the pig pen then shower then read. Lol

Than GOATS!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban emilieanne for her goats being last on the list!


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban emilieanne for her goats being last on the list!


I'm waiting for my moms to get home from work though..... 
If they were at my house it would be let's see, read w/ te goats, get bored. 
Goats goat goats. 
Build playhouses for the goats. 
Goats goats goats. 
Sleepy, take a baby inside and cuddle w/ it. Sleep and dream about goats. 
Wake up, feed, play with goats goats goat lol 
I ban nygoatmom cause it's chilly here in Florida!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...I ban emilieanne cause she loves goats so much  and because she thinks Florida can even get cold


----------



## emilieanne

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...I ban emilieanne cause she loves goats so much  and because she thinks Florida can even get cold


I have the heat an a mini heater on! Lol under a blankey...... 
I ban nygoatmom cause it can and will get cold down here. 
I also ban her cause I want my cousin to not have the baby until Tuesday, so I can skip school and go see it!;P


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im starving!!! 
Its 12 and i haven't eaten since 5:45 (((


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im starving!!!
> Its 12 and i haven't eaten since 5:45 (((


So eat! 
I ban gg132 cause I'm watchin taken 2 and it's scary!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because can't we were waiting for livestock to finishvwere going to go somewhere now


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because can't we were waiting for livestock to finishvwere going to go somewhere now


Good! 
I ban gg132 cause today's a lazy day


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie bc not for me 

On the road again!!back from san angelo to Marion!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie bc not for me
> 
> On the road again!!back from san angelo to Marion!


Wooooh! I ban gg132 cause that was me last weekend!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie bc that's this weekend to!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie bc that's this weekend to!!!


I ban gg132 cause I'm getting annoyed!-_-


----------



## emilieanne

But not w/ y'all. I promise, it's cause my migraine won't go away!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I am tired


----------



## LaMee

I ban goatzrule becues my goat is tired


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Lamee because my goats are in the barn for the night.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Lamee because my goats are in the barn for the night.


I ban goatzrule because my goat is miserable.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban lamee because my girs (goats) are mad at me because i left them for 2 days :/


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban lamee because my girs (goats) are mad at me because i left them for 2 days :/


I ban gg132 cause they'll forget soon!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because they didn't even run to the fince to say hi they just pointed their butt at me 
My doggie wouldn't even let me pet him! He just ran away and avoided me


----------



## Goatzrule

i ban gg132 because my goats miss me after 5days


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> i ban gg132 because my goats miss me after 5days


I ban goatzrule cause it's blazing hot when outside its like 30?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie bc there was a hot guy in my group today for wool judging!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie bc there was a hot guy in my group today for wool judging!


I ban gg132 for not talkin to him!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne bc i don't have a bf yet


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban you young girls for talking about boys....


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm not that young, I ban NyGoatMom bc my doe smeeled like buck and i went to school smelling like buck for the rest of the day.


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule

Well Lucky for me my bffs have goats.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> Well Lucky for me my bffs have goats.


I ban goatzrule cause I'm working on one, but I have a lot of requirements I guess you could say so it's hard. 
Hopefully this one will be good though cauuuuuse whenever I say oh my gosh, he automatically thinks of my goats!;D

Tell me if these are good "requirements" lol 
Gotta believe in god
Gotta understand my goat life lol 
Gotta get along w/ my brother 
Gotta stay out of trouble 
?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for not knowing you can't talk its a competition 
*doh*


----------



## goatgirl132

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause I'm working on one, but I have a lot of requirements I guess you could say so it's hard.
> Hopefully this one will be good though cauuuuuse whenever I say oh my gosh, he automatically thinks of my goats!;D
> 
> Tell me if these are good "requirements" lol
> Gotta believe in god
> Gotta understand my goat life lol
> Gotta get along w/ my brother
> Gotta stay out of trouble
> ?


Drugs 
No drugs 
Ewwwie 
And mine have to kiss my goat and my horse has to like him!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Drugs
> No drugs
> Ewwwie
> And mine have to kiss my goat and my horse has to like him!


Yeah, deff no drugs! No smoking! Don't party so much! That's a BIG one! 
I ban gg132 cause she agrees w/ me.


----------



## Goatzrule

same here


----------



## emilieanne

Glad were all on the same page!!!;D lol 

I ban goatzrule cause I'm ready to squeeze my doe


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i just boot out the god and the brother stuff 
I hate my bro and we haven't gone to church since i was 1 so they don't have to but yeah 

Omg so twister went to majors and of course got butchered 
And apparently yesterday when my mom and ny little nefiew(2) we to move my show boys (2 show wethers ) over and when sister didn't came out of the stall and mom went to close the gate aide was holding open he was like "no! Wait for twister!" and mom said "twisters not here" and aide goes "well then go get him!" 
Poor little boy loved twister to death


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i just boot out the god and the brother stuff
> I hate my bro and we haven't gone to church since i was 1 so they don't have to but yeah
> 
> Omg so twister went to majors and of course got butchered
> And apparently yesterday when my mom and ny little nefiew(2) we to move my show boys (2 show wethers ) over and when sister didn't came out of the stall and mom went to close the gate aide was holding open he was like "no! Wait for twister!" and mom said "twisters not here" and aide goes "well then go get him!"
> Poor little boy loved twister to death


Awwww:/ lol 
My mom knows nothing about goats so it sucks. 
Like at fair last Sunday I fed my doe and she came in and was gunna feed her again! My friend told her that I already fed her, she said oh well. An fed her a lot!D:


----------



## goatgirl132

My moms trying to learn with me


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> My moms trying to learn with me


My moms don't even try..... 
I had her change or try to change the class and se didn't even know what breed she was!-_-


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because my moms always helped me show


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because my moms always helped me show


I ban gg132 cause I need help. 
Go check out my thread "this is not possible" 
Please, anyone!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I can't do any of that stuff Im no help


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I can't do any of that stuff Im no help


Lol what..? 
Imsure you can help me w/ finding out if she's caving r not?? 
I ban gg132 cause I'm desperate! D: gaaaah


----------



## goatgirl132

Yeah i have no ideal what you mean or where to look for that


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Yeah i have no ideal what you mean or where to look for that


Oh lol click on new posts or something an it should pop up.


----------



## emilieanne

Jk, here, do you think my doe is caving ?


----------



## goatgirl132

I already saw like i said i have no clue what that means or where to look


----------



## goatygirl

:cowboyont you mean kidding If your goat was calving than she was going to give birth to a cow:baby: also check the tail bone if she is going to kid than it would be lower


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> :cowboyont you mean kidding If your goat was calving than she was going to give birth to a cow:baby: also check the tail bone if she is going to kid than it would be lower


It is lower. But then again it's been lower for a WHILE! An yeah that's what I mean w/ kidding....


----------



## goatygirl

How long has it been lower? When is she due?


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> How long has it been lower? When is she due?


Don't have a due date!:/ 
But like 2-3 weeks!:/


----------



## goatygirl

Is her getting tight?


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> Is her getting tight?


Yeah but then again if I pinch it she still has a ways to go! 
This is her udder last year before kidding:









Now this was Friday:


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne bc I like her does color


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne bc I like her does color


I ban goatzrule cause I do too!


----------



## Goatzrule

i ban emilieanne bc i don't know yet


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> i ban emilieanne bc i don't know yet


I ban goatzrule cause idk what she's talkin bout...?


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I don't know what i am talking about.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't know what i am talking about.


I ban goatzrule for makin me laugh when I have to peeeeee! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i just had a Mexican do my Spanish and i did her English XD


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban tricky cause Florida is suppose to be hot. 


But we're loosing a baby!!!:'(


----------



## Trickyroo

What !


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> What !


Yeah he doesn't belong to me but he was a triplet and didnt get enough milk.









He's all the way to the right.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i just took my Spanish test and it was hard!!! 
I have to finish it after class at the end of the day :/


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i just took my Spanish test and it was hard!!!
> I have to finish it after class at the end of the day :/


I ban gg132 for having school today! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok Emilieanne , I know your sad about it , but I do take offense to a statement like that. That is very sad and you just shouldn't have said that ! It made me sick to my stomach to tell you the truth !


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Ok Emilieanne , I know your sad about it , but I do take offense to a statement like that. That is very sad and you just shouldn't have said that ! It made me sick to my stomach to tell you the truth !


I'm sorry. What'd I say?


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> I ban tricky cause were loosing a baby!!!:'(


 Seriously , its a game I know , but to use that as a reason !
Not very nice at all


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Seriously , its a game I know , but to use that as a reason !
> Not very nice at all


Oh no! I didn't mean to use that as a reason. I'm so sorry tricky! Ill go change that. 
I'm really really sorry!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

It was really upsetting to read that after reading about someone 
losing their does kids 

Its OK , thanks for understanding Emilieanne :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> It was really upsetting to read that after reading about someone
> losing their does kids
> 
> Its OK , thanks for understanding Emilieanne :hug:


Thank you!! 
I still feel horrible though!! :/ 
I completely understand though, makes sense. Ill think next time! :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys, for bottle feeding a 3 week old, how many times would you need to give a bottle?


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i made a 54 o my Spanish test!!!! Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i made a 54 o my Spanish test!!!! Whoop Whoop!!!


Is that good? lol 
I ban goatgirl132 cause I gotta wear official dress tomorrow.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban gg132 because I've been out of town all weekend


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban gg132 because I've been out of town all weekend


So thaaaaats where you been! 
I ban ace cause he keeps leavin us!!:/


----------



## goatgirl132

I thought all that bacon had gotten to ya  
And yes that's good as long as i make a 50 or up on the chapter tests lol iv past one out of like 12 this year! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I thought all that bacon had gotten to ya
> And yes that's good as long as i make a 50 or up on the chapter tests lol iv past one out of like 12 this year! Lol


Lol! Sounds like me & algebra 2!!


----------



## goatgirl132

My Spanish teachers intense!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> My Spanish teachers intense!


I didn't like Spanish in middle school. 
I'm takin French now. -an it's easier cause my moms first language is French!!-


----------



## goatgirl132

We only have Spanish and cant take it till sophomore year


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> We only have Spanish and cant take it till sophomore year


That's no fun!:/ 
I took Spanish in 3rd grade and again in sixth. Then transferred to Ag!! Lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because my new twin boys won't stab still long enough to get good pics. 
They are truly identical markings and both with blue eyes I can't tell them apart.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because my new twin boys won't stab still long enough to get good pics.
> They are truly identical markings and both with blue eyes I can't tell them apart.


I ban ace cause I think there's only one goat !!(;


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emeliann because she's jealous of my kids


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emeliann because she's jealous of my kids


I ban ace cause he's right...... Lol


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace cause he's right...... Lol


Only 99.9% of the time. Lol


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Only 99.9% of the time. Lol


Is my baby in the VERY bottom of that pic ? Lol 
I ban ace cause I think I might be comin down w/ a cold!!:0


----------



## aceofspades

Yes


----------



## emilieanne

Aww, I ban ace cause he got luck w/ his buck


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im tiered


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban gg132 cause I'm really tired.... :coffee2:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nygoatmom because yesterday felt so serial it's not even funny!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im at a brantly Gilbert concert!!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im at a brantly Gilbert concert!!!!!!!


I ban gg132 because I've been to one of those it was for ffa and he wast suppose to give anymore hugs but I got one and a kiss on the cheek from him


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because the weather was so pretty we took the horses for a log ride


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because the weather was so pretty we took the horses for a log ride


I ban ace because this has been the best week ever! Let's hope the weekend is too


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i think brantly Gilbert beats Luke bryan now!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because i think brantly Gilbert beats Luke bryan now!


I know he does 
I ban gg132 cause I'm in French class day dreaming about my goats! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because ny math teacher sucks i hate him


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because ny math teacher sucks i hate him


I ban gg132 cause I can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because i can't eather!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban gg132 cause I can't wait to see my babies again!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie because Im going ti the rode again!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie because Im going ti the rode again!


Rodeo maybe??(; lol 
Have fun! 
I ban gg132 cauuuuuuse it's gettin dark. Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Thanks! 
I ban Emilie because my dog makes it so difficult to run with him!!!! Ughhhh i need help :/


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Thanks!
> I ban Emilie because my dog makes it so difficult to run with him!!!! Ughhhh i need help :/


Lol I ban gg132 cause my mom is drunk and annoying!!:/


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilyann becues my dachound is bothering me with her squiky toys it is not funny


----------



## emilieanne

LaMee said:


> I ban emilyann becues my dachound is bothering me with her squiky toys it is not funny


I know how you feel!! 
I have sensitive hearing so when in at the fair an see a kid with one of those squeaky bats, I get so agrivated! Lol 
I ban lamee because they been M.I.A for a while!


----------



## goatgirl132

Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Omg i have this squeaky bats!!!! 

I love my doggie with his squeaky toys<3


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Omg i have this squeaky bats!!!!
> 
> I love my doggie with his squeaky toys<3


I ban gg132 because she is nuuuuuts!(;


----------



## Delilah

I ban emiliean because no one has kidded yet.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ment to say i hate those squeaky bats****** 
Ahhhhhhh Noooo i hate those things!!!!!!!!

But u still love listening to my doggie play with his squeaky toys <3<3 
A squeaky dog is a happy dog


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ment to say i hate those squeaky bats******
> Ahhhhhhh Noooo i hate those things!!!!!!!!
> 
> But u still love listening to my doggie play with his squeaky toys <3<3
> A squeaky dog is a happy dog


I ban gg132 cause that's true, but she's still nuts!(;


----------



## Delilah

I ban emiliean because she can go to the beach!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emiliean because she can go to the beach!


I ban Delilah because the fishing sucks down here! Lol 
&& cause I'm naming my new baby girl after her... Well not after her but w/ the same name!









Seeee


----------



## Delilah

I ban emiliean because she stole my goats name lol and because that baby is too cute!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emiliean because she stole my goats name lol and because that baby is too cute!


Haha thanks









I ban Delilah cause one baby keeps wandering by himself! he's not even in that pic, he's so far away!


----------



## Delilah

I ban emiliean because I hope the baby comes back to his own kind! An doesn't live a life of solitude!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emiliean because I hope the baby comes back to his own kind! An doesn't live a life of solitude!


He better become good friends with his brother because the only friends hell have are his brother. And the dog that runs around my dads property. 
I just hope the Mexican people around my dads house don't take em!! 
I ban Delilah, cause now I'm worried!


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because now in worried for the little guy to!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because now in worried for the little guy to!


I ban Delilah because he should be fine, hopefully.... Don't worry! Be happy. Lol good song. 
But, he should be fine, my dad has cameras, ill ask him to put one up over their barn.


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because now I have that song stuck in my head!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because now I have that song stuck in my head!!


Haha I ban Delilah becauuuuuuse I'm dying to see my babies!!! gaaaaaaaaah **drools** lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because she's rabid!!!!!!! * Runs away screaming*


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she's rabid!!!!!!! * Runs away screaming*


Lol!!! 
I ban Delilah because we had a rabies scare with my doggie..... I cried almost everyday. 
An I honestly think she had it but with A LOT of praying the good lord changed her around


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because she freaked me out again!! But it was a happily ever after post so I guess I can let it slip!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she freaked me out again!! But it was a happily ever after post so I guess I can let it slip!


Haha she's all good now, she's barking like a maniacak though cause someone is walking back. 
I ban Delilah, because she hasn't seen the video "a day made of glass"


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Haha she's all good now, she's barking like a maniacak though cause someone is walking back.
> I ban Delilah, because she hasn't seen the video "a day made of glass"


I ban emilieanne because she knew that I have never watched that movie, or even heard if it!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she knew that I have never watched that movie, or even heard if it!!


I ban Delilah because she is prolly gunna go check it out on YouTube soon cause the curiosity is eating at her!!(;


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah because she is prolly gunna go check it out on YouTube soon cause the curiosity is eating at her!!(;


I ban emilieanne because I'm not gonna go look at it cause I have a new avatar lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm not gonna go look at it cause I have a new avatar lol!


Haha! I ban Delilah because I'm DYING to go see my Delilah!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Haha! I ban Delilah because I'm DYING to go see my Delilah!


I ban emilieanne because she's dying! So I'm going to have to call 911.... Lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she's dying! So I'm going to have to call 911.... Lol!


Lol!!! 
I ban Delilah because I guess I died and came back to life!;D lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Lol!!!
> I ban Delilah because I guess I died and came back to life!;D lol


I ban emilieanne because she didn't die seems how I called 911 after I thought about it.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she didn't die seems how I called 911 after I thought about it.


Haha! I ban Delilah cauuuuuse today is a weird day


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Haha! I ban Delilah cauuuuuse today is a weird day


I ban emilieanne because today is a lazy day so far lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because today is a lazy day so far lol!


I ban Delilah cause I agree!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I agree!


I ban emilieanne because I got my avatar from a game.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I got my avatar from a game.


I ban Delilah cause I have a tonsil stone that won't come out.. Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I have a tonsil stone that won't come out.. Lol


I ban emilieanne because I don't like the mental image of a stone up my nose.


----------



## goatgirl132

I once shoved styrofoam up my nose...


----------



## emilieanne

Not in my nose.....

Lol my throat


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Not in my nose.....
> 
> Lol my throat


Still not a good image lol!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Still not a good image lol!!


Lol! Ok.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Lol! Ok.


I ban emilieanne because my cat bit me so I but her back and I now have cat hair in my mouth!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Delilah because my doggie learned to jump up on the trampoline again!! No more having to pick him up!!! Lol


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Delilah because my doggie learned to jump up on the trampoline again!! No more having to pick him up!!! Lol


I ban goatgirl132 because her dog is cute!


----------



## goatygirl

:crazy:I ban goatgirl132 because her picture is upside down!:dazed:
I ban Delilah for banning goatgirl132 before I was done typing!


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> :crazy:I ban goatgirl132 because her picture is upside down!:dazed:
> I ban Delilah for banning goatgirl132 before I was done typing!


I ban goatygirl because I felt like it.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatygirl because I felt like it.


I ban Delilah because I'm finally home!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because her name is to long!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatygirl bc her name is too short.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban goatygirl bc her name is too short.


I ban goatzrule because I'm starving && home alone! Oh and don't know how to cook! lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule because I'm starving && home alone! Oh and don't know how to cook! lol


I ban emilieanne because I already ate a while ago.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I already ate a while ago.


I ban Delilah cause I just ate.. But aparantly my body didnt like it so much. Lol 
Someone banged on my door, and no one knew who it was....


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I just ate.. But aparantly my body didnt like it so much. Lol
> Someone banged on my door, and no one knew who it was....


I ban emilieanne because unknown knockers are very frightening!! Lol


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Delilah because I'm at the rodeo again!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatgirl132 bc I wan't to go to the rodeo


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatzrule because they're prolly not as jealous of gg132 as I am!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule because they're prolly not as jealous of gg132 as I am!!


I ban emilieanne because I'm still tired


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne bc I am way more jealous then she is!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne bc I am way more jealous then she is!


I ban Goayzrule because she skipped right over me!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah bc I can


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah bc I can


I ban goatzrule because I wanna be at the race today! But, no tickets this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## 1ryan231

I ban emilieanne for not having tickets


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban 1ryan231 i still can


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban 1ryan231 i still can


I ban goatzrule cause I confused?


----------



## thegoatgirl

I ban Emilieanne for being confused!


----------



## emilieanne

thegoatgirl said:


> I ban Emilieanne for being confused!


I ban thegoatgirl cause my doggie smells


----------



## goatgirl132

Delilah said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because her dog is cute!


Thanks


----------



## goatgirl132

goatygirl said:


> :crazy:I ban goatgirl132 because her picture is upside down!:dazed:
> I ban Delilah for banning goatgirl132 before I was done typing!


OR maybe your just upside Down!!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> OR maybe your just upside Down!!


Lol! I ban gg132 Cause that's funny.


----------



## Goatzrule

i'm upside down!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> i'm upside down!


I ban Goatzrule because thats just weird!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because thats just weird!


I ban Delilah cause that's not weird! 
It's fun!!!
ƃuızɐɯɐ sı uʍıpǝpısdn ƃuıǝq


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause that's not weird!
> It's fun!!!
> ƃuızɐɯɐ sı uʍıpǝpısdn ƃuıǝq


I ban emilieanne because she needs to tell me how to do that cause its awesome!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah for not knowing how to do that!!!:dance:
Lol I dont know how to eather


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> I ban Delilah for not knowing how to do that!!!:dance:
> Lol I dont know how to eather


I ban goatygirl because I still don't know how to do that!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatygirl because I still don't know how to do that!


I ban Delilah because its an app on my phone!(;


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah because its an app on my phone!(;


I ban emilieanne because I don't have it on my iPod!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't have it on my iPod!


I ban Delilah cause Danica could win this race!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause Danica could win this race!!


I ban emilieanne because I don't know who Danica is.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because she does not know who Danica is


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> I ban Delilah because she does not know who Danica is


I ban goatygirl cause I don't think she knows who Danica is.


----------



## goatygirl

I know who she is If were talking about the Danica I'm talking about.


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> I know who she is If were talking about the Danica I'm talking about.


I ban goaty girl cause Danica got 8th!!


----------



## goatygirl

Are we talking about the race car driver?


----------



## aceofspades

I ban y'all because its a beautiful day to ride.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban aceofspades because they did not anwser my question


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatgirl bc it just stop snowing.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban goatgirl bc it just stop snowing.


I ban goatzrule because we are talking about the race car driver. 
Did y'all see the wreck yesterday?


----------



## Goatzrule

Kind of we were at the Harlem globe trotters game(they are sooo funny)


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban y'all because its a beautiful day to ride.


I ban aceofspades because it was not a good day to ride today too much snow and ice and cold, so you're lucky!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> Kind of we were at the Harlem globe trotters game(they are sooo funny)


I ban Goatzrule because I'm cold.


----------



## Goatzrule

my house is like 70. and out side is 15.


----------



## Delilah

Lucky! I'm jealous!


----------



## Goatzrule

i am melting then frezing it is not fun!


----------



## Delilah

I'm warmed up now so it's all good!


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> i am melting then frezing it is not fun!


I ban goatzrule cause 70 is not warm!! That's cold!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause 70 is not warm!! That's cold!!!!!


I ban emilieanne because that is super warm here, here 50 is warm!! Lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that is super warm here, here 50 is warm!! Lol!


No no. That's Like parka cold


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> No no. That's Like parka cold


Lol! No 50s is like t-shirt and pants weather with maybe a light sweatshirt!


----------



## aceofspades

[Delilah

I ban Delilah because its 74 here. 
And I've been trail riding for 2 days


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> [Delilah
> 
> I ban Delilah because its 74 here.
> And I've been trail riding for 2 days


I ban acerofspades because I haven't ridden in almost two months because of the weather and the ice! I'm super jealous of you!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban acerofspades because I haven't ridden in almost two months because of the weather and the ice! I'm super jealous of you!


I ban Delilah cause I can't ride anymore. My aunt past and all the horseys went byebye.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I can't ride anymore. My aunt past and all the horseys went byebye.


I ban emilieanne because that makes me very sad!


----------



## Gumtree

I ban Delilah.... because its raining again...and i don't want more floods...


----------



## emilieanne

Gumtree said:


> I ban Delilah.... because its raining again...and i don't want more floods...


I ban gumtree cause it rained here a lil too


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban gumtree cause it rained here a lil too


I ban emilieanne because its snowing!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its snowing!


I ban Delilah cause I tired.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I tired.


I ban emilieanne because I am too!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I am too!


I ban Delilah cause people around here are dumb about goats.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause people around here are dumb about goats.


I ban emilieanne because all the Togg places near me either have CAE or CL!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah bc there is only one person I know who shows toggs


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah bc there is only one person I know who shows toggs


I ban Goatzrule because I'm the only one that I know that shows Toggs!


----------



## Goatzrule

poor you.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> poor you.


I ban goatzrule cause after my song downloads to my phone, I am SLEEEEEEEEEPING!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause after my song downloads to my phone, I am SLEEEEEEEEEPING!!


I ban emilieanne because I'm going to sleep in a few minutes!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm going to sleep in a few minutes!


Yepp. Like 10 min.


----------



## Delilah

Lol! Lucky I think I'm just going to take a shower in the morning.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Lol! Lucky I think I'm just going to take a shower in the morning.


Good idea. I ban Delilah cause I can't get back to sleep


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because I'm at work at 1:15am when y'all are sleeping


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm at work at 1:15am when y'all are sleeping


I ban aceofspades because I'm awake and going to school now.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah bc I have Feb vac


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah bc I have Feb vac


You have what?! 
I ban goatzrule cause my Ag teacher stinks!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emmeanne bc my teachers are so cool. we had a dance party last week soooo cool


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Goatzrule because We have February vacition now also.


----------



## Goatzrule

i ban goatygirl bc I rule


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> i ban goatygirl bc I rule


I ban goatzrule cause today's a mess!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause today's a mess!


I ban emilieanne because I agree with her!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I agree with her!


I ban Delilah cauuuuse I gotta go check on my other doe w/ a bum in the oven. Grrrrr


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cauuuuse I gotta go check on my other doe w/ a bum in the oven. Grrrrr


Lol I ban emilieanne because I already went and checked on the goats.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Lol I ban emilieanne because I already went and checked on the goats.


I ban Delilah cause I JUST checked on her an wormed the others!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I JUST checked on her an wormed the others!


I ban emilieanne because people at school were watching the Taylor Swift I knew you were trouble Goat Screaming parody.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because my sister already showed me it a few hours ago


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> I ban Delilah because my sister already showed me it a few hours ago


I ban goatygirl because its a sheep not a goat!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatygirl because its a sheep not a goat!


I ban Delilah because I saw that like 4 days ago


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because I knew that!Did you see this one?
http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEAKV9Qs6PM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> I ban Delilah because I knew that!Did you see this one ?http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEAKV9Qs6PM&feature=player_detailpage


I ban goatygirl because I don't think I did.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because I dont think they watched it!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatygirl because I don't think I did.


I ban Delilah because I am having troubles w/ this goat...


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah because I am having troubles w/ this goat...


I ban emilieanne because I just got in from the barn.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I just got in from the barn.


I ban Delilah for not checkin out my thread stunt her growth?


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah for not checkin out my thread stunt her growth?


I ban emilieanne because I'm going to check right now!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm going to check right now!


Yay! 
I ban Delilah cauuuuse it's last my bed time!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Yay!
> I ban Delilah cauuuuse it's last my bed time!


I ban emilieanne because I think her time is an hour ahead of mine!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I think her time is an hour ahead of mine!


I ban Delilah cause its 731 right now..


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its 731 right now..


I ban emilieanne because its 7:32 now.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its 7:32 now.


I ban Delilah cause its 33 now! lol 
An 33 min past my bed time!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its 33 now! lol
> An 33 min past my bed time!


I ban emilieanne because she has an early bedtime mine is at 9 lol! And it's 7:35


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she has an early bedtime mine is at 9 lol! And it's 7:35


Haha I ban Delilah cause I made my own bed time!


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because I didn't make my bedtime.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I didn't make my bedtime.


I ban Delilah cause I have a big test/ writing thing tomorrow


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I have a big test/ writing thing tomorrow


:hammer:  I ban emilieanne for reminding me that I have a chapter math test tomorrow and I didn't study.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> :hammer:  I ban emilieanne for reminding me that I have a chapter math test tomorrow and I didn't study.


I ban Delilah cause one again, can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause one again, can't get back to sleep.


I ban emilieanne because I'm up and getting ready for school.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah becuase I dont have school today and for the rest of this week!
Thank god for vacation!:thankU:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatygirl because I don't get this week off i still have to work. And the weather is so nice I want to be out riding horses today. 73 and sunny


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban goatygirl because I don't get this week off i still have to work. And the weather is so nice I want to be out riding horses today. 73 and sunny


I ban acerofspades because its nasty out so no riding for me!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I ban Delilah for making me stop working on my website and posting here!


----------



## emilieanne

thegoatgirl said:


> I ban Delilah for making me stop working on my website and posting here!


I ban thegoatgirl because I had to do fcat writes today!:/


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban thegoatgirl because I had to do fcat writes today!:/


I ban emilieanne because I didn't finish my math test


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I didn't finish my math test


I ban Delilah cause I got a referral today.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I got a referral today.


I ban emilieanne because I'm tired.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm tired.


I ban Delilah cauuuuuuse I am too


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cauuuuuuse I am too


I ban emilieanne because I'm tireder


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I ban Delilah because everytime I see her avatar I want to play go go goat!


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> I ban Delilah because everytime I see her avatar I want to play go go goat!


I ban picalogoat cause I'm dying for my other doe to kid


----------



## 1ryan231

emilieanne said:


> I ban picalogoat cause I'm dying for my other doe to kid


I ban emilieanne for having a doe that's about to kid.


----------



## emilieanne

1ryan231 said:


> I ban emilieanne for having a doe that's about to kid.


I ban 1ryan321 cause I might get to volunteer w/ monkeys!


----------



## 1ryan231

emilieanne said:


> I ban 1ryan321 cause I might get to volunteer w/ monkeys!


I ban emilieanne because a monkey threw poop at me at a zoo once.


----------



## emilieanne

1ryan231 said:


> I ban emilieanne because a monkey threw poop at me at a zoo once.


Eww! Lol I ban 1ryan321 cauuuuuse this week has been going by soooooo slow.


----------



## 1ryan231

I ban emilieanne because I saw her in the "funny pictures" thread.


----------



## Delilah

1ryan231 said:


> I ban emilieanne because I saw her in the "funny pictures" thread.


I ban 1ryan231 because I haven't been on all day!


----------



## 1ryan231

Delilah said:


> I ban 1ryan231 because I haven't been on all day!


Then I BAN YOU FOR NOT PARTICIPATING!


----------



## Delilah

1ryan231 said:


> Then I BAN YOU FOR NOT PARTICIPATING!


I ban 1ryan231 because I was busy!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban 1ryan231 because I was busy!


I ban Delilah cause this week has gone by so slow lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause this week has gone by so slow lol


I ban emilieanne because I agree


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I agree


I ban Delilah cause in at drivers Ed. Wooooooh


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause in at drivers Ed. Wooooooh


I ban emilieanne because I'm hungry


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm hungry


I ban delilah cause so am I.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban delilah cause so am I.


I ban emilieanne because I'm eating right now


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because this week flew by I can't believe it's already Friday


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because this week flew by I can't believe it's already Friday


I ban ace cause this week didnt fly by! Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace cause this week didnt fly by! Lol


I ban emilieanne because yes it did!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because yes it did!


I ban Delilah cause that was last week!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause that was last week!


I ban emilieanne because I don't remember last week!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't remember last week!


I ban Delilah cause I don't remember this week..


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because its already Friday


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because its already Friday


I ban ace because we have good weather coming soon so I can ride!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because we've had good riding weather most of the month.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because we've had good riding weather most of the month.


I ban ace cause thank god, it's Saturday!!!


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban emillieanne just because I am at a volleyball tournament! And we are 22nd in the state


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban emillieanne just because I am at a volleyball tournament! And we are 22nd in the state


I ban goatgirl22 because I play volleyball!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban Delilah because I don't play volleyball??


----------



## Delilah

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban Delilah because I don't play volleyball??


I ban Misty-Mocha-Mimi because she has our goats name!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Misty-Mocha-Mimi because she has our goats name!


I ban Delilah cause we got 4 more goats today


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause we got 4 more goats today


I ban emilieanne because in four days we've had 9 kids born! 6 girls 3 boys!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because in four days we've had 9 kids born! 6 girls 3 boys!


I ban Delilah cause its a new day


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its a new day


I ban emilieanne because in waiting for my tea to be done!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because in waiting for my tea to be done!


I ban Delilah cause its too cold for florida


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its too cold for florida


I ban emilieanne because its 23 degrees farenheight here!


----------



## goatgirl132

Why are y'all quoting the status?????? Your banning the persion above you.i think everyone's gonna get it


----------



## Delilah

I do it so I make sure I spell the persons name right and so I remember what they said before that. I don't do it to show other people what to do I just do it.


----------



## goatgirl132

Lol


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> Lol


I do it for the same reason!! Haha 
I ban gg132 for questioning us!(; aha


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I do it for the same reason!! Haha
> I ban gg132 for questioning us!(; aha


Me 2 I ban emilieanne for doing it to


----------



## aceofspades

I ban y'all all because tonight's episode of the walking dead was awesome!!!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban y'all all because tonight's episode of the walking dead was awesome!!!


I ban ace for being up so early! My Lordy! Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace for being up so early! My Lordy! Lol


I ban emilieanne because I don't have any homework!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't have any homework!!!!


I ban Delilah cause I don't either. How can you have hw if you don't go to school? Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I don't either. How can you have hw if you don't go to school? Lol


I ban emilieanne because I went to school! Skipper! Lol jk


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I went to school! Skipper! Lol jk


I ban Delilah cause I wish that's all it is! 
I got sick and had the WORST head ache/migraine last night I was in tears, so I am gunna prolly go to the dr:/


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I wish that's all it is!
> I got sick and had the WORST head ache/migraine last night I was in tears, so I am gunna prolly go to the dr:/


I ban emilieanne because I'm sorry and hope she gets better!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm sorry and hope she gets better!


Thanks. 
I ban Delilah cause I can wait for this weekend


----------



## thegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Thanks.
> I ban Delilah cause I can wait for this weekend


I ban Emilieanne because I can't wit for my goats to kid.


----------



## Delilah

thegoatgirl said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I can't wit for my goats to kid.


I ban thegoatgirl because our goats already kidded.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban thegoatgirl because our goats already kidded.


I ban Delilah cause I have one left!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I have one left!


I ban emilieanne because in May we have another batch!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because in May we have another batch!


I ban Delilah cause I'm in Ag now.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I ban emilieanne because I like your profile pic.


----------



## emilieanne

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I ban emilieanne because I like your profile pic.


Thanks 
I ban ownedbythegoats cause mom won't get off the phone and talk to me about this show!!-_- lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Thanks
> I ban ownedbythegoats cause mom won't get off the phone and talk to me about this show!!-_- lol


I ban emilieanne because some teachers just aren't that smart!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because some teachers just aren't that smart!


I ban Delilah cause I agree.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Julianne bc my computer is broke


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Julianne bc my computer is broke


I ban goatzrule cause she banned the wrong person!(;


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emilie for not checking out my newest post in the game room!!


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emilie for not checking out my newest post in the game room!!


I ban goatgirl132 because I am tired!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because I am tired!


I ban delilah cause I feel horrible. 
I fed the baby last night at like 6, and I woke up too late today, she's prolly shivering and starving out side!!! D: and the bottle won't warm up! Ahhhh!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban delilah cause I feel horrible.
> I fed the baby last night at like 6, and I woke up too late today, she's prolly shivering and starving out side!!! D: and the bottle won't warm up! Ahhhh!


I ban emilieanne because I'm sorry


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because I have to spend the next 3 weeks on business in a hotel in fort worth.


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I have to spend the next 3 weeks on business in a hotel in fort worth.


I ban aceofspades because I get to ride!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause this has been a crazy week.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause this has been a crazy week.


I ban emilieanne because yeah it was.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because yeah it was.


I ban Delilah cause I am curious! Hmmmmm


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban Emilieanne because I was up kidding 3 goats and both boys did not drink so I was up past 2:00 I'm tired to!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I was up kidding 3 goats and both boys did not drink so I was up past 2:00 I'm tired to!!!


I ban misty cause I know how she feels! 
I was up til 11 doing virtual school and when I was taking a test it kicked me out and didnt take my work?! I worked hard on it too!


----------



## animalfamily

Banning emilieanne because I haven't gotten to do so in such a loooong time!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban animal family cause idk what she hasn't done?


----------



## MrKamir

I bad emilieanne because she's tired and probably needs sleep.


----------



## jacobozy

I ban MrKamir because i dont know what to say but i want to get involved


----------



## katie

I ban jacobozy because he has no profile pic


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban jacobozy because he has no profile pic


I ban Katie cause mrkamri is right!


----------



## katie

I ban emilieanne because she is right about mrkamri being right


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban emilieanne because she is right about mrkamri being right


I ban Katie cause I guess were all right!
Good night. Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Katie cause I guess were all right!
> Good night. Lol


I ban emilieanne because I don't know what your talking about!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't know what your talking about!


I ban Delilah cause she don't know! Lol 
Mrkamir said I was tired and I was/am.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause she don't know! Lol
> Mrkamir said I was tired and I was/am.


I ban emilieanne because she's tired!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban ace because my ag teachers makin me really mad!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban ace because my ag teachers makin me really mad!


I ban gg132 cause mine makes me mad a lot too. 
So you're not alone!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban Emily because were doning pretty good seeing as he never practices with us and he acts likewere doing horrible.

he practices with livestock and meats daily so their always winning 1st and 2nd and theyv all been doing this longer (years wise). 

And wool who in the last month has practiced like 4 times got 5th and 8th as a team at san Antonio (were were practiving almost daily back then) and yesterday in huston i got 15th hi individual and Morgan got 20th hi individual and we got 5th as a team hes making it sound like were ****


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban Emily because were doning pretty good seeing as he never practices with us and he acts likewere doing horrible.
> 
> he practices with livestock and meats daily so their always winning 1st and 2nd and theyv all been doing this longer (years wise).
> 
> And wool who in the last month has practiced like 4 times got 5th and 8th as a team at san Antonio (were were practiving almost daily back then) and yesterday in huston i got 15th hi individual and Morgan got 20th hi individual and we got 5th as a team hes making it sound like were ****


I ban goatgirl132 because I'm wet and cold and don't want to do my homework!


----------



## Goatzrule

i ban Delilah bc my teacher does not think we have lives after school.


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban goatzrule becaus emy uncle made me a blower!


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> I ban goatzrule becaus emy uncle made me a blower!


I ban gg132 cause a blower would nice!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I ban emilie bevause i love my hot tub blower (yes its made from an old hot tub blower) (yes i love it but havent even seen it in persion.)


----------



## katie

I ban goatgirl132 because she kisses her goats on the lips or so she says.


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because she kisses her goats on the lips or so she says.


I ban Katie cause she don't kiss her goats on their lips!;D lollollol


----------



## goatgirl132

katie said:


> i ban goatgirl132 because she kisses her goats on the lips or so she says.


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban Emilieanne because I'm a guy!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I'm a guy!!!


I ban misty cause now I feel bad! 
Second time I've done that......D:


----------



## goatgirl132

i ban Emily because she did that to ace to hahahha


----------



## emilieanne

goatgirl132 said:


> i ban Emily because she did that to ace to hahahha


I ban gg132 cause she's right!


----------



## katie

I ban Emilieanne because I can't keep the kids in their pen


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I can't keep the kids in their pen


I ban Katie cause I'm sorry!:/ lol


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because My kids are not born yet!


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> I ban emilieanne because My kids are not born yet!


I ban goatygirl cause I have one more to kid for this winter/spring.


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

I ban Emilieanne because I only have 1 left to


----------



## emilieanne

Misty-Mocha-Mimi said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I only have 1 left to


I ban misty cause were in it together it looks like! haha.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban misty cause were in it together it looks like! haha.


I ban emilieanne because Mr. Phillips is so cute

Mr.Phillips


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because Mr. Phillips is so cute
> 
> Mr.Phillips


I ban Delilah cause I don't know who that is.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I don't know who that is.


I ban emilieanne because Mr. Phillips is a goat


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban becauz i don't know him ether


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban becauz i don't know him ether


I ban goat rule cause its too cold for fl


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goat rule cause its too cold for fl


I ban emilieanne because the picture siding show up, here he is a week after being born:


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah becauz my goat got her head stuck in the fence.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah becauz my goat got her head stuck in the fence.


I ban Goatzrule because I'm still in my pajamas!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I'm still in my pajamas!


I ban Delilah cause I just got back from picking up a free hot tub. 
And alone the way I saw some goats we sold a few weeks ago!!









The Odessa girls!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I just got back from picking up a free hot tub.
> And alone the way I saw some goats we sold a few weeks ago!!
> 
> The Odessa girls!


I ban emilieanne because that's cool!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's cool!


I ban Delilah cause I agree


----------



## goatgirl132

i ban Emilie because Im wondering why the wethers will eat the hay we got $3/bale but our 2 nannies will barly touch it...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban gg132 causeeeeee I am DYING for a pb&j sandwich.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban gg132 causeeeeee I am DYING for a pb&j sandwich.


I ban emilieanne because I'm craving an apple.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm craving an apple.


I ban Delilah cause my friend just ate an apple. 
& my brother would like on just apples if he could! Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause my friend just ate an apple.
> & my brother would like on just apples if he could! Lol


I ban emilieanne because I would to!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because i'm tierd


----------



## goatygirl

I ban myself because I want to!!!


----------



## Delilah

goatygirl said:


> I ban myself because I want to!!!


I ban goatygirl because my dog drooled on me.


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban Delilah for havering a drooly dog!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatgirl22 for not having a drooly dog


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban goatgirl22 for not having a drooly dog


I ban Goatzrule because girl you have no idea about drooly dogs until you've met mine!


----------



## Goatzrule

oh really?


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> oh really?


I ban goatzrule cause I can't wait to get my license! Then I can go get Taco Bell!


----------



## Goatzrule

Why?


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> Why?


I ban Goatzrule for questioning emilieanne!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because my goat nubian Delia had triplets today.


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because my goat nubian Delia had triplets today.


I ban ace because her goat had triplets!


----------



## katie

I ban Delilah because last night our goat that we thought would have trips only had one.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I NEED the second baby! Lol 

There are NO Nubians in my area, it stinks. Lol


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace cause I NEED the second baby! Lol
> 
> There are NO Nubians in my area, it stinks. Lol


I ban emilieanne because Nubians are every were in my area.

And I ban Delilah because I'm a HE. Not she. 
I'm not insulted but dang that assumption is getting old.


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because Nubians are every were in my area.
> 
> And I ban Delilah because I'm a HE. Not she.
> I'm not insulted but dang that assumption is getting old.


I ban ace because I'm sorry! I feel really bad now! I also ban you because I like your horse!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban ace because I'm sorry! I feel really bad now!


I ban Delilah cause I did too!!:/


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I did too!!:/


I ban emilieanne because we are bad at guessing genders!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because we are bad at guessing genders!


I ban Delilah cause I agree. 
Ima keep my day job.... Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I agree.
> Ima keep my day job.... Lol


I ban emilieanne because its snowing.....AGAIN!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its snowing.....AGAIN!!!!


I ban Delilah cause its spring break next week!!!!;P


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its spring break next week!!!!;P


I ban emilieanne because spring break is over.

I ban Delilah because its 84 degrees here. 
And thanks he's my spoiled rotten baby. 
1/2 Appaloosa 1/2 draught horse he's 18hands.

My other app was a rescue.


----------



## Tayet

I ban acesofspades because those horses are so cute!


----------



## Delilah

Tayet said:


> I ban acesofspades because those horses are so cute!


I ban Tayet because I agree!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I want one


----------



## katie

I ban goatzrule because our goat has a retained placenta and probably a retained kid


----------



## Delilah

katie said:


> I ban goatzrule because our goat has a retained placenta and probably a retained kid


I ban Katie because I hope everything is alright!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Katie because I hope everything is alright!


I ban Delilah cause I take my drivers license test when we get back from spring break !! D: 
So scared.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieane because we had no school Today!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieane because we had no school Today!


I ban Goatzrule because Mr. Phillips died.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because Mr. Phillips died.


I ban Delilah cause I don't know how to start a informational paper.... Hmm


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I don't know how to start a informational paper.... Hmm


I ban emilieanne because I do!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I just posted the best horse video.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I just posted the best horse video.


I ban Goatzrule because I didn't see it.


----------



## katie

I ban Delilah because she did not have a retained kid. :clap:


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban Delilah because she did not have a retained kid. :clap:


I ban Katie cause its a good day! Wooh


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Katie cause its a good day! Wooh


I ban emilieanne because I disagree.


----------



## Goatzrule

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I didn't see it.


 Then see it 
I ban Delilah because I don't know why your disagree


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> Then see it
> I ban Delilah because I don't know why your disagree


I ban Goatzrule because I'm reading a book and I don't really like it.


----------



## katie

I ban delilah because she's never read The Mysterious Benedict Society


----------



## goatgirl22

I ban Katie for not living in Arizona


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl22 said:


> I ban Katie for not living in Arizona


I ban goatgirl22 because I'm eating an apple.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban goatgirl22 because I'm eating an apple.


I ban Delilah cause I drive so much today!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I drive so much today!!


I ban emilieanne because I don't drive!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't drive!


I ban Delilah cause I get to drive to see the goats today!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I get to drive to see the goats today!


I ban emilieanne because I just have to walk to go see the goats.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I just have to walk to go see the goats.


I ban Delilah cause I'm going to bottle feed the boys


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I'm going to bottle feed the boys


I ban emilieanne because we haven't been bottle feeding our kids.


----------



## katie

I ban delilah because she doesn't bottle feed her kids


----------



## Delilah

katie said:


> I ban delilah because she doesn't bottle feed her kids


I ban Katie because we do for the first week and then they go on bucket feeder until they are weaned.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Katie because we do for the first week and then they go on bucket feeder until they are weaned.


.i ban Delilah cause my boys are pooping all in the store.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> .i ban Delilah cause my boys are pooping all in the store.


I ban emilieanne because her baby's are pooping all over!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because i don't know what to post


----------



## goatgirl132

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because Nubians are every were in my area.
> 
> And I ban Delilah because I'm a HE. Not she.
> I'm not insulted but dang that assumption is getting old.


poor ace every time HE thurns around Hes getting called a she


----------



## Delilah

goatgirl132 said:


> poor ace every time HE thurns around Hes getting called a she


I ban goatgirl132 because I still feel bad about that!!


----------



## aceofspades

Delilah said:


> I ban goatgirl132 because I still feel bad about that!!


I ban Delilah because its no big deal its already happened like 10times on here I'm over it lol


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because its no big deal its already happened like 10times on here I'm over it lol


I ban ace because I'm bored.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban ace because I'm bored.


I ban Delilah cause I got to drive my dads f250!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I got to drive my dads f250!


I ban emilieanne because that's cool!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's cool!


I ban Delilah cause I agree!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I agree!


I ban emilieanne because I'm watching Storm Hunters it's slightly entertaining.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because we just had a 4-H meeting


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because we just had a 4-H meeting


I ban Goatzrule because we don't have very many 4h meetings.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because we had yummy fruit dip!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because we had yummy fruit dip!


I ban Goatzrule because I've never had that before.


----------



## katie

I ban delilah because she is always posting on this thread


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Katie cause forgiving people is the best<3


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Katie cause forgiving people is the best<3


I ban emilieanne because its true!


----------



## animalfamily

I ban Delilah becuase I didn't want to ban emilieanne _again!_


----------



## Delilah

animalfamily said:


> I ban Delilah becuase I didn't want to ban emilieanne again!


I ban animalfamily because neither did I but I did any ways...
Lol jk


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban animalfamily because neither did I but I did any ways...
> Lol jk


I ban Delilah cause y'all are pretty cool!! haha.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause y'all are pretty cool!! haha.


I ban emilieanne because I feel special now and because your pretty cool to. Lol


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I feel special now and because your pretty cool to. Lol


I ban Delilah cause she's nice, thanks!! 
Haha so I just found a Great Pyrenees pup for 150, good deal or no?


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause she's nice, thanks!!
> Haha so I just found a Great Pyrenees pup for 150, good deal or no?


I ban emilieanne because yeah I think it's a good deal so my vote would be deal.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because yeah I think it's a good deal so my vote would be deal.


I ban delilah cause that's good, but I just foun out it's 4 hours away, still going though!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban delilah cause that's good, but I just foun out it's 4 hours away, still going though!


I ban emilieanne because that's a long ways away!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's a long ways away!!


I ban Delilah cause its not for me that's like my neighbor.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its not for me that's like my neighbor.


I ban emilieanne because I don't understand!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't understand!


I ban Delilah cause by saying Georgia is like my neighbor I mean it's not a far trip. 
I've drove to Canada......... Multiple times.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause by saying Georgia is like my neighbor I mean it's not a far trip.
> I've drove to Canada......... Multiple times.


I ban emilieanne because Georgia is very far away from me


----------



## katie

I ban delilah because we sold both of our wethers


----------



## Delilah

katie said:


> I ban delilah because we sold both of our wethers


I ban katie because we still have two weathers.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban katie because we still have two weathers.


I ban Delilah cause I have NO wethers!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I have NO wethers!


I ban emilieanne because she's crazy


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she's crazy


I ban Delilah cause I know I am;P


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I know I am;P


I ban emilieanne because we don't have any homework tonight!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because we don't have any homework tonight!


I ban Delilah cause its spriiiiiing break!! 
& cause I'm going to pick up a 5 year old Great Pyrenees here within the next hour


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its spriiiiiing break!!
> & cause I'm going to pick up a 5 year old Great Pyrenees here within the next hour


I ban emilieanne because its spring break now for us too!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its spring break now for us too!!!!


I ban Delilah cause mine ends soon:/


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause mine ends soon:/


I ban emilieanne because ours ends in a week!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause my mom fell in love with diesel


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause my mom fell in love with diesel


I ban emilieanne because I don't blame her!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't blame her!


I ban Delilah cause yeah neither do I.


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because my mom fell in love with Spike.









He's our foster dog, ad he's super old and won't gain weight.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because my triplets are 3 weeks old 

This is the bigges girl she's really turning out nice


----------



## goatgirl132

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because my mom fell in love with Spike.
> 
> He's our foster dog, ad he's super old and won't gain weight.


might have worms


----------



## ShelbyAnn50

goatgirl132 said:


> might have worms


goatgirl123 is banned for kissing goats(;


----------



## emilieanne

ShelbyAnn50 said:


> goatgirl123 is banned for kissing goats(;


Shelbyann50 is banned cause my doe won't kid yet!! Gaaaaahhhhh lol.


----------



## goatgirl132

ShelbyAnn50 said:


> goatgirl123 is banned for kissing goats(;


and That makes a fourth iv been baned for that...


----------



## Delilah

I ban goat girl for having a profile picture!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah for banning someone for something that also applies to her!!!(;


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah for banning someone for something that also applies to her!!!(;


I ban emilieanne because she banned me!


----------



## Gumtree

I ban delilah, because I don't know ya


----------



## emilieanne

I ban gumtree cause I'm starving lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because my doelings are 3 weeks old


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because my doelings are 3 weeks old


I ban ace because he has the perfect goats!!!:'( lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because I am thinking about selling all my nigerians


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because I am thinking about selling all my nigerians


I ban ace because why would you want to do that?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban ace because why would you want to do that?


I ban Delilah cause I know plenty of people doing that. Including my buisness partner.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I know plenty of people doing that. Including my buisness partner.


I ban emilieanne because we just got into them!


----------



## aceofspades

Delilah

The Nigerians are great I love all the colors and they have a ton of personality.

ive had a mixed herd for a while and it seems like the nubian and nubian crosses are easier to handle there calmer they just seem to be a better fit for us. 
They also are easier to milk since they have larger teats. 

I ban you all because I have to many goats I need to sell some but I can't decide who to let go.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I understand how hard that is!!

Good luck!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne 

Because you should always check you're boots before you put them on.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause that's a problem!!! 

How'd he get in there and what kind is it?!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emillieanne because thats not just a problem, its a realy big problem


----------



## Delilah

I ban goatygirl because that a really big scary problem!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I forgot what we were talkin bout. Lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because there was a snake in his boot and snakes are scary.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because its just a rat snake. 

And snakes don't bother me it's scorpions that I don't like and where I live here in texas there's almost always scorpions in my boots.


----------



## aceofspades

I double ban Delilah because she said goats milk was yucky!!! "Gasp"


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I double ban Delilah because she said goats milk was yucky!!! "Gasp"


I ban ace because that's a big GASP!


----------



## scooter206

Emilieanne banned for telling people that "GASP" is bad


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I ban scooter because she is blaming emilieanne.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ownedbythegoats cause she's sticking up for me!;D


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because I don't like goats milk!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't like goats milk!


I ban Delilah cause randomly I started to go blind in my left eye?


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause randomly I started to go blind in my left eye?


I ban emilieanne because I don't know what to tell you!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't know what to tell you!


I ban Delilah cause it got better


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause it got better


I ban emilieanne because I think she's just going crazy!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I think she's just going crazy!


I ban Delilah cause Im not lol 
I also ban Delilah cause the things I do for goats gets me in trouble..... D:


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause Im not lol
> I also ban Delilah cause the things I do for goats gets me in trouble..... D:


I ban emilieanne because that crazy!! Is it poison ivy?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that crazy!! Is it poison ivy?


I ban Delilah cause its clover stinging nettle.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its clover stinging nettle.


I ban emilieanne because I don't think we have that stuff around here!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I'm jealous!! 

It's the joys of Florida...


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I'm jealous!!
> 
> It's the joys of Florida...


I ban emilieanne because it gets about as warm here in the summer as ur winters so it's not fair


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because it gets about as warm here in the summer as ur winters so it's not fair


THAT'S FREEZING!! 
I ban Delilah cause she's nuts 
I think Florida is cold!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> THAT'S FREEZING!!
> I ban Delilah cause she's nuts
> I think Florida is cold!!


I ban emilieanne because no that's really warm, somedays well get 80's and 70's


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because no that's really warm, somedays well get 80's and 70's


I ban Delilah cause Today it was 84....... I wore a sweatshirt and didnt sweat til I was playing monkey in the middle with a hackey sack.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause Today it was 84....... I wore a sweatshirt and didnt sweat til I was playing monkey in the middle with a hackey sack.


I ban emilieanne because today was like 40 and rainy and I was in a sweat shirt and I wasn't super cold. Heck people were wearing shorts and flip flops in school today lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because today was like 40 and rainy and I was in a sweat shirt and I wasn't super cold. Heck people were wearing shorts and flip flops in school today lol!


I bandelilah cause your school is nuts! Lol 
My school would be crying if it was raining and 40!! 
I also ban Delilah cause I'm stuck in two logs. Se should go on my thread to invest or not to invest an help me out!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I bandelilah cause your school is nuts! Lol
> My school would be crying if it was raining and 40!!
> I also ban Delilah cause I'm stuck in two logs. Se should go on my thread to invest or not to invest an help me out!!


I ban emilieanne because I guess I will!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause it sucks but I have another to take her spot. Lol!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause it sucks but I have another to take her spot. Lol!!


I ban emilieanne because that's good!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I know 

& cause my goat is possibly in labor!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I know
> 
> & cause my goat is possibly in labor!!


I ban Emily because that's awesome I have to wait bout a month till my doe kids!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Emily because that's awesome I have to wait bout a month till my doe kids!


I ban Delilah cause my head hurts.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause my head hurts.


I ban emilieanne because I'm hungry!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause she should go check out my thread again!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause she should go check out my thread again!!


I ban emilieanne because I just did!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause idk what she thinks.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause idk what she thinks.


I ban emilieanne because neither do I! Lol


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause Ahe made a great point on my thread!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne cuz I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne cuz I don't know what your talking about.


I ban Goatzrule because you don't know what we're talking about.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because you don't know what we're talking about.


I ban Delilah cause I think goatzrule 
Should go look at my thread!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I think goatzrule
> Should go look at my thread!!


I ban emilieanne because I agree!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I'm excited!!


Ok goatzrule: 
Go look at my thread to invest or not to invest 
Please!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I'm excited!!
> 
> Ok goatzrule:
> Go look at my thread to invest or not to invest
> Please!


I ban emilieanne because I hope she's getting the moon spotted doe so I can come thief it from her. *Pink Panther music* lol


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I hope she's getting the moon spotted doe so I can come thief it from her. *Pink Panther music* lol


I ban Delilah ause idk what American means


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah ause idk what American means


I ban emilieanne because I don't know how to explain it. I also ban her because she should go play the new game I started in the game room thread.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't know how to explain it. I also ban her because she should go play the new game I started in the game room thread.


I ban Delilah cause now I'm worried about this American thing. 
And I will.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause now I'm worried about this American thing.
> And I will.


I ban emilieanne because its nothing to worry about it basically what happens with a grade after so many generations have been born that goat will turn into an American. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its nothing to worry about it basically what happens with a grade after so many generations have been born that goat will turn into an American. At least that's how I understand it.


I ban Delilah cause now I'm happy 
Ok, just to get "approved" to get another goat!!;P


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause now I'm happy
> Ok, just to get "approved" to get another goat!!;P


I ban emilieanne because I want to get another goat but we have to find the right breeder first.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I want to get another goat but we have to find the right breeder first.


I ban Delilah cause se should get one from me!(;


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because she has the wrong breed of goats. If you had Toggs I wouldn't mind going on a drive down there!


----------



## aceofspades

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because she has the wrong breed of goats. If you had Toggs I wouldn't mind going on a drive down there!


Toggs!!!! That's why you don't like the milk!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Toggs!!!! That's why you don't like the milk!!!!


I ban ace caus I missed him!! 
Lol you should go check out my thread to invest or not to invest. 
As actually, I have a togg/Nubian cross. 
Her name is TK


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace caus I missed him!!
> Lol you should go check out my thread to invest or not to invest.
> As actually, I have a togg/Nubian cross.
> Her name is TK


I ban emilieanne because my one does kids r going to be that cross.
Ace: I've never had Togg milk, I've had Nubian and a Saanen cross milk before.


----------



## katie

I ban Delilah because she has and alien as a pet!


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I ban Delilah because she has and alien as a pet!


I ban Katie cause I'm doing the sack race at cracker day on the 27th, I'm soooo nervous!


----------



## Delilah

katie said:


> I ban Delilah because she has and alien as a pet!


Lol actually the goat that's going to be having those kids is named Alien lol!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Katie cause I'm doing the sack race at cracker day on the 27th, I'm soooo nervous!


I ban emilieanne because we have a 4h pack hike thingy on that day.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because we have a 4h pack hike thingy on that day.


I ban Delilah cause cracker day is better!(; lol

It's like a rodeo.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because Boston got boomed


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because Boston got boomed


I ban Goatzrule because I heard about it! Scary!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I heard about it! Scary!!


I ban Delilah cause I did too. 
Why did it happen? Who did it?


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I did too.
> Why did it happen? Who did it?


I ban emilieanne because last I heard they are not sure who did or why. I also ban her because she should go check out my thread Showmanship!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because last I heard they are not sure who did or why. I also ban her because she should go check out my thread Showmanship!


I ban Delilah cause I will 
I also ban her cause I'm addicted to secret life of the American teenager! (Even though I'm told that I'm exactly like Amy!-_-) and also addicted to pretty little liars


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I will
> I also ban her cause I'm addicted to secret life of the American teenager! (Even though I'm told that I'm exactly like Amy!-_-) and also addicted to pretty little liars


I ban emilieanne because my friend is addicted to Dance Moms lol!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause that lady ticks me off!!!  

I use to dance, A LOT, and loved it until I got a rude instructor, almost exactly like that lady!! 
Then I quit.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause that lady ticks me off!!!
> 
> I use to dance, A LOT, and loved it until I got a rude instructor, almost exactly like that lady!!
> Then I quit.


I ban emilieanne because I agree!!! Oh yeah and thank you for your pointers.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I agree!!! Oh yeah and thank you for your pointers.


I ban Delilah cause its her loss. 
And you're welcome!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its her loss.
> And you're welcome!!


I ban emilieanne because I'm gonna fill out the paper to try and get a herd name again!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm gonna fill out the paper to try and get a herd name again!


I ban Delilah cause I need to renew my herd name.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I need to renew my herd name.


I ban emilieanne because I'm having fun trying to get a herd name. What do you think of Elf's Or Elf Goats? Lol I suck at coming up with names!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm having fun trying to get a herd name. What do you think of Elf's Or Elf Goats? Lol I suck at coming up with names!


I ban Delilah cause it has to mean something to you. 
Mine is tipsy t 
What it means to me, when I was a kid we ALWAYS went to the Bahamas. 
Caught a turtle & named him tipsy. 
Ever since then everything was named tipsy and those were the good times. 
So yeah. Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause it has to mean something to you.
> Mine is tipsy t
> What it means to me, when I was a kid we ALWAYS went to the Bahamas.
> Caught a turtle & named him tipsy.
> Ever since then everything was named tipsy and those were the good times.
> So yeah. Lol


I ban emilieanne because that's funny lol! I'll have to think harder now lol I did send it ones that meant something to me last time but they were rejected!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's funny lol! I'll have to think harder now lol I did send it ones that meant something to me last time but they were rejected!


I ban Delilah cause I wanna know what she sent in??


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I wanna know what she sent in??


I ban emilieanne because I don't remember what I sent in!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I don't remember what I sent in!


I ban Delilah cause that's funny


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause that's funny


I ban emilieanne because I never thought picking out a herd name would be so hard!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I never thought picking out a herd name would be so hard!!!


I ban Delilah cause I didn't either. I wish mine woulda been wahoo's life


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I didn't either. I wish mine woulda been wahoo's life


I ban emilieanne because that's a funny name!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's a funny name!


I ban Delilah cause I was suppose to be named wahoo


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I was suppose to be named wahoo


I ban emilieanne because that's just weird!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's just weird!


I ban Delilah cause its after a fish. 
My brothers name is Marlon.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its after a fish.
> My brothers name is Marlon.


I ban emilieanne because I kind of get it now!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I kind of get it now!


I ban Delilah cause its not hard to get lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its not hard to get lol


I ban emilieanne because yeah I know.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause my baby has pink eye!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause my baby has pink eye!


I ban emilieanne because I've never seen pink eye in a goat!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I've never seen pink eye in a goat!


I ban Delilah cause its not pretty.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause its not pretty.


I ban emilieanne because my arm isn't pretty at the moment, seems how a multi-flower rose bush but me!!


----------



## LittleBock

I ban Delilah for having a Togg named Alien.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlebock cause it must go talk to aliens in Area 51!!!;D lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban littlebock cause it must go talk to aliens in Area 51!!!;D lol


I ban emilieanne because that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Goatzrule

I name Delilah because I am meeting up with some 4-H friends next week for a goat hike


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I name Delilah because I am meeting up with some 4-H friends next week for a goat hike


I ban goatzrule cause that's fun!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause that's fun!!


I ban emilieanne because I'm going on a goat hike next weekend for 4h also lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because it would be funny if you went to the same one. Lol​


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because it would be funny if you went to the same one. Lol


I ban Goatzrule because it would, I don't think we live in the same state though.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because thats True. But it would still be cool as you know I live I NH.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatzrule cause I live in Florida. Lollollol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause I live in Florida. Lollollol


I ban emilieanne because we are both very far away from you lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah becauz it would have been cool if we were going to the same one.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah becauz it would have been cool if we were going to the same one.


I ban Goatzrule because yeah it would have been! Then I wouldn't be as lonely&#8230; lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I will not be lonely!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I will not be lonely!


I ban Goatzrule because she's lucky!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

i ban Delilah because she sied that Goatzrule is lucky


----------



## Goatzrule

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because she's lucky!


 I ban cowgirlboergoats because I am lucky.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban cowgirlboergoats because I am lucky.


I ban Goatzrule because I'm luckier!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because my riding barn got a new horse!


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because my riding barn got a new horse!


I ban Goatzrule because I'm sure my horse is cuter though. Lol jk! But she probably is


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because your horse is cute


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because your horse is cute


I ban Goatzrule because I told you that!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because that is what I was trying to do.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because that is what I was trying to do.


I ban Goatzrule because I smell like a horse right now.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because the new horse is my fav color tried to get a pic but the flash was on and he bucked.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because the new horse is my fav color tried to get a pic but the flash was on and he bucked.


I ban Goatzrule because I may be getting a new goat! Not positive but maybe!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I may be getting a new goat! Not positive but maybe!


I ban Delilah cause I am getting 2 new goats. One for me and one to replace the one I lost Sunday....


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I am getting 2 new goats. One for me and one to replace the one I lost Sunday....


I ban emilieanne because that's cool and because I'm sorry to hear you lost one.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because that's cool and because I'm sorry to hear you lost one.


Thanks. I ban Delilah cause the first one I'm for sure getting and the second we MIGHT get!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Thanks. I ban Delilah cause the first one I'm for sure getting and the second we MIGHT get!


I ban emilieanne because I think you should get both!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because she is right but i might steel the first one.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because she is right but i might steel the first one.


I ban Goatzrule because not if I get there first! Ha I'm closer to her!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I have been looking for a black spotted nubian for months. 
If you steel hers I'm stealing it from you. 
I LOVE the black spotted. I have several brown spotted I need to find a good black spotted buck to breed to.


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because I have been looking for a black spotted nubian for months.
> If you steel hers I'm stealing it from you.
> I LOVE the black spotted. I have several brown spotted I need to find a good black spotted buck to breed to.


I ban ace because he will never find me because I'm magical.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because i am a unicorn


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because i am a unicorn


I ban Goatzrule because I want a pet unicorn.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I have rope, duck tape and a shovel. I've seen enough CSI to know how to kill you and make it look like unicorn did it. Now, what were you saying?


----------



## aceofspades

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I have rope, duck tape and a shovel. I've seen enough CSI to know how to kill you and make it look like unicorn did it. Now, what were you saying?


You're banned for making fun of unicorns!!! 
Unicorns are real. 
There big and grey and we call them rhinos


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> You're banned for making fun of unicorns!!!
> Unicorns are real.
> There big and grey and we call them rhinos


I ban ace because he's wrong all the grey horses are unicorns not the rhinos! They just hide there horn.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban ace because he's wrong all the grey horses are unicorns not the rhinos! They just hide there horn.


I ban Delilah cauuuuuse I haven't had much time to get on!:/ with buying 8 goats and all... Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cauuuuuse I haven't had much time to get on!:/ with buying 8 goats and all... Lol


I ban emilieanne becuase she's lucky.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because i've been on to much


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because i've been on to much


I ban goatzrule cause you can never be on too much! 
And Delilah I actually am lucky! it's a great group of goats. 
I'm about to go post a thread about em! Go check it out!!


----------



## Goatzrule

:horse:I ban emilieanne because I just saw our barns new horse. I love him!:drool:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatzrule cause they should go look at my thread!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause they should go look at my thread!


I ban emilieanne because I checked it out and posted!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I don't know where the thread is.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I don't know where the thread is.


I ban Goatzeuoe because its in Chatter Box.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you both because even I know not to hold on!(; lol 
Jk but you both should go look at my thread now. I need help


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I am going now


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because I am going now


I ban goatzrule cause they didnt post!;D lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne becauz we are watching Misty


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I love that movie!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I have two copies of that movie.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule becuase I only have one.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because i do


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because she shouldn't ban me!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban delilah because I have a mine pony named Misty


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban delilah because I have a mine pony named Misty


I ban Goatzrule becuase we used to have a pony named Misty, she wasn't the greatest though, we only kept her for a month but she sure was pretty!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because that's the Same with mine. But We still have her.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because that's the Same with mine. But We still have her.


I ban Goatzrule becuase we had our Misty when I was 5, and she was like a year old and was supposed to be trained with the saddle she freaked out when my mom tightened the girth on her and ruined the saddle so my mom ended up giving her back.


----------



## Goatzrule

that's sad


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> that's sad


I ban Goatzrule because I agree she was pretty and wild but still I fell in love with her like every horse we've had.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I know what you are taling about.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I know what you are taling about.


I ban Goatzrule because I get attached to everything! Lol when I was little I had two field mice for the day and they died and I cried and had a funeral for them....!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah becuase my 4-H group found a dead mouse and had a funeral. Poor mouse.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because that's nice of them!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because it was a very nice funeral!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatzrule because I'm sooo sore from yesterday! Lol


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I dont know what you did yesterday


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatygirl because I dont know eather


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I don't know why either!?


----------



## emilieanne

I ban all 3 of y'all cause I was at cracker day. 

It's a big rodeo we have every year, & it was painful. 
The horse I ride backed up twice for no reason and almost fell. 
Plus I got sun burnt.


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because I wish I could have done it it sounds fun.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I wan't to go!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban both talk cause you should have! Aha so fun


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I live to far away.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because I live to far away.


I ban Goatzrule because we both live to far away!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I hate when people take back their word! 
(Not y'all just venting)


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because its gets on my nerves too! *very calm counselor voice* Who took there word back?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its gets on my nerves too! *very calm counselor voice* Who took there word back?


A lady that I've known fr ever. 
So, I'm suppose to be getting this new goat Sunday. I've talked to the people where I'm gunna keep her & they said ok it's fine.its my friends house where I keep one of my goats already. They just randomly said that I can't keep her there but it's only the mom saying that. Dad says it's fine he don't mind. Even though I pay for feed & hay. -_- and I help train this lady's daughter for fair, I deworm & trim hooves for free, also treated coccidia for free. 
I let them register goats in my name until they can get their own ADGA stuff. 
Plus the mom said I am bossy cause I told her daughter to duck her head when I was getting off the horse to grab the reins and take her back to the trailer cause she was backing up and almost fell....... 
I'm agrivated!

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> A lady that I've known fr ever.
> So, I'm suppose to be getting this new goat Sunday. I've talked to the people where I'm gunna keep her & they said ok it's fine.its my friends house where I keep one of my goats already. They just randomly said that I can't keep her there but it's only the mom saying that. Dad says it's fine he don't mind. Even though I pay for feed & hay. -_- and I help train this lady's daughter for fair, I deworm & trim hooves for free, also treated coccidia for free.
> I let them register goats in my name until they can get their own ADGA stuff.
> Plus the mom said I am bossy cause I told her daughter to duck her head when I was getting off the horse to grab the reins and take her back to the trailer cause she was backing up and almost fell.......
> I'm agrivated!
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant!


Your welcome wow!!! That's not very nice you am keep them here!!!!! (;


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Your welcome wow!!! That's not very nice you am keep them here!!!!! (;


Haha yeah. 
She claims "she doesn't want 4 goats there because the neighbors might complain" 
Yeah it's within city limits, BUT they're on 10 acres.... & have a horse! The neighbors don't mind. Heck, they go play with them a lot. 
Ughhh I'm just gunna get that goat and be like heeeey. New goat! 
They're gunna ask the neighbors today if its alright. 
Lol 
Soooo I ban Delilah cause I'm dizzy! Aha


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Haha yeah.
> She claims "she doesn't want 4 goats there because the neighbors might complain"
> Yeah it's within city limits, BUT they're on 10 acres.... & have a horse! The neighbors don't mind. Heck, they go play with them a lot.
> Ughhh I'm just gunna get that goat and be like heeeey. New goat!
> They're gunna ask the neighbors today if its alright.
> Lol
> Soooo I ban Delilah cause I'm dizzy! Aha


I ban emilieanne because my kid was born!!!! His name is Shy Boy Samson! I have a thread in the birth announcement section you should check out!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because my kid was born!!!! His name is Shy Boy Samson! I have a thread in the birth announcement section you should check out!


I ban delay cause I'm jealous! but I will check it out!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban delay cause I'm jealous! but I will check it out!!


I ban emilieanne because I'm in love with the big guy lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I'm in love with the big guy lol!


I ban Delilah cause he's adorable!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause he's adorable!


I ban emilieanne because I agree! Uggghhhh I have to go milk the goats in the hot shed yuck!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I milked in the rain!(;


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I milked in the rain!(;


I ban emilieanne because its not raini here an because my buck has awesome eyes!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because its not raini here an because my buck has awesome eyes!


I ban Delilah cause I can't wait for my birthday!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because my chiken thinks she is a horse.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because my chiken thinks she is a horse.


I ban Goatzrule because my kid may never walk.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because my kid may never walk.


What's wrong?! 
I ban Delilah cause now my mom is making me wait another week to go get my new goat!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> What's wrong?!
> I ban Delilah cause now my mom is making me wait another week to go get my new goat!!


I ban emilieanne because he can't work his one front leg. He won't put wait on it or anything he can move it if he's kneeling but he can't stand up and use it.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because he can't work his one front leg. He won't put wait on it or anything he can move it if he's kneeling but he can't stand up and use it.


Have you tried moving it and exercising it? 
I'm thinking that would be good. 
Post a thread! 
I ban Delilah cauuuuuse we've had rain non stop the past week


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Have you tried moving it and exercising it?
> I'm thinking that would be good.
> Post a thread!
> I ban Delilah cauuuuuse we've had rain non stop the past week


I ban emilieanne because we haven't had any rain. I've done that I'll help up his front end and continuously fix his leg ( straighten it out). I will later.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because we haven't had any rain. I've done that I'll help up his front end and continuously fix his leg ( straighten it out). I will later.


I ban delilah cause I'm jealous! It's making me literally, sick too. 
And good! Ill be sure to check it out


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban delilah cause I'm jealous! It's making me literally, sick too.
> And good! Ill be sure to check it out


I ban emilieanne because I posted the thread.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because I posted the thread.


I bandelilah cause I saw it! 
I'm watchin it! let's hope he can walk!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I bandelilah cause I saw it!
> I'm watchin it! let's hope he can walk!


I ban emilieanne because my says its probably just some muscle damage from being pulled on so hard and that it should heal up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because my says its probably just some muscle damage from being pulled on so hard and that it should heal up in a couple of weeks.


I hope that's all! 
Wish you were in Florida. I'd lend you some of my animal muscle cream. 
I ban Delilah causeeeee it's almost dinner time


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne because I've been gone a while and really missed banning her


----------



## Delilah

animalfamily said:


> I ban emilieanne because I've been gone a while and really missed banning her


I ban animalfamily because I have never banned them before!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

animalfamily said:


> I ban emilieanne because I've been gone a while and really missed banning her


I ban animalfamily cause I missed banning him/her? Idk, lol I've already said ace was a her so I'm not gunna take a chance! Aha. 
Come around more! 
Maybe check out my thread goat withdraws in chatter box! Aha


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban animalfamily cause I missed banning him/her? Idk, lol I've already said ace was a her so I'm not gunna take a chance! Aha.
> Come around more!
> Maybe check out my thread goat withdraws in chatter box! Aha


I ban emilieanne because your thread is funny, and because I'm glad you remembered your lesson from last time lol! Because I sure do, it was so embarrassing I bet for ace to to be called a she twice...lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because your thread is funny, and because I'm glad you remembered your lesson from last time lol! Because I sure do, it was so embarrassing I bet for ace to to be called a she twice...lol!


I ban Delilah cause I felt horrible! 
Like I was gunna get kicked out of TGS! Lol!!!! And I seriously have had a migraine ALL day, course I sold two goats and found out that I can't go get my new one for another week so that probably triggered it! Lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I felt horrible!
> Like I was gunna get kicked out of TGS! Lol!!!! And I seriously have had a migraine ALL day, course I sold two goats and found out that I can't go get my new one for another week so that probably triggered it! Lol


I ban emilieanne because what she needs is to look at some pictures of Samson!

































He had a photo shoot today and looked like a celeb goat lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because what she needs is to look at some pictures of Samson!
> 
> He had a photo shoot today and looked like a celeb goat lol!


I ban Delilah cause she does! He's adorable!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause she does! He's adorable!


I ban emilieanne because you should move up here so you could come visit him.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilieanne because you should move up here so you could come visit him.


I ban Delilah cause I like Florida! lol


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I like Florida! lol


I ban emilieanne cause I like New York! Lol you can stay right where you are then!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I've been stuck at work on an oil rig for 18 days


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because I've been stuck at work on an oil rig for 18 days


I ban ace cause we've missed ya!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I wan't to.


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because I wan't to.


I ban goatzrule cause idk what's for breakfast!! lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieane because I had breakfast already.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieane because I had breakfast already.


I ban Goatzrule because I haven't eaten yet or even gone and fed my baby lol! I guess I should probably go do tht!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I haven't eaten yet or even gone and fed my baby lol! I guess I should probably go do tht!


I ban Delilah cause I haven't either.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I haven't either.


I ban emilieanne cause I just fed him and he needs another behind bath lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I have already done chores


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I have already done chores


I ban Goatzrule because I'm tired.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause my teeth hurt from my retainer.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I had to pick up all the rocks in the feild>


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I've only helped do that once!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because riding instruster dug up a post 2day


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because riding instruster dug up a post 2day


I ban Goatzrule because I felt like it!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I slept in a camper last night


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because I slept in a camper last night


I ban goatzrule cause that's the BEST sleep I ever get


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban goatzrule cause that's the BEST sleep I ever get


I ban emilieanne because I agree!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because 2day at the horse barn some one went over the of her horse.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because 2day at the horse barn some one went over the of her horse.


I ban Goatzrule because I don't understand what she's saying?


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I don't understand what she's saying?


I ban Delilah cause I don't either.


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I don't either.


I ban emilieanne because the sun made me break out so now I have a rash on my arms.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I'm allergic to my shampoo & conditioner!


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emily because I'm not allergic to shampoo or conditioner thank goodness lol! Do you mind if I just call you Emily seems how that's easy to type lol.


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Emily because I'm not allergic to shampoo or conditioner thank goodness lol! Do you mind if I just call you Emily seems how that's easy to type lol.


Go for it! Lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emily cause I'm lazy lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Emily cause I'm lazy lol!


I ban Delilah cause I am toi


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban Delilah cause I am toi


I ban Emily because Samson is lucky he's so cute!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I just dropped off my 3 Nubians to be breed by this buck


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I want my nubian to be bred by that buck!!


----------



## aceofspades

He's full blooded registered nubian.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> He's full blooded registered nubian.


D: so wish I was near you!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> D: so wish I was near you!!!!!


I ban emilieanne because ace is even farther away from me than you are!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I have no idea where either of you are. 
Lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emily cause I'm in New York. Not NYC lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I am the farther away then all of you. NH


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I finally got my herd name!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because my mom messed up my herd name and my best friends nigerian Shasta had a severe prolapse and they had to put her down :angel: She left one buck!:boy:


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goaty Girl because that's sad and because my kids papers got messed up so we have to fix them.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because i am never riding a pony again. Too bouncy.


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because i am never riding a pony again. Too bouncy.


I ban Goatzrule because I grew up riding the worst pony trots thank goodness Lucy has a nice trot lol! She has a large pony trot!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Delilah because I ride a small school horse not a pony.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban goatygirl because we got a new horse trailer.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatzrule because my doe needs to kid already!


----------



## animalfamily

I ban emilieanne cuz that's my job, that's how I roll !!


----------



## Delilah

I ban animalfamily cause its really hot out!


----------



## aceofspades

I Ban Delilah,

Because aurora had her first kid last night. 
She's a small nubian so I breed her to a nigerian and the baby buckling is 100% cute









Aurora proud new mom.









Dad


----------



## Delilah

I ban ace because we did that one year and it was a single buckling tht was huge!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I don't know if my doe is preg.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because my goat is defiantly bred!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I don't


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I'm bored!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because I had to stay home from a concert alone because i had too much homework.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Goatzrule because I'm tired and it's only 7:45!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because my new fav song is "Here's to never growing up"


----------



## aceofspades

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because my new fav song is "Here's to never growing up"


I ban goatzrule because I've never herd it.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban aceofspades baceaue he should listen to it


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatzrule because I don't need any more goats I'm trying to down size and she's not talking me out of buying this little buck.

Some one please talk me out of buying this bottle baby buck.









But ill need a new herd sire next year and he's perfect right? So I really do need him right?


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban goatzrule because I don't need any more goats I'm trying to down size and she's not talking me out of buying this little buck.
> 
> Some one please talk me out of buying this bottle baby buck.
> 
> But ill need a new herd sire next year and he's perfect right? So I really do need him right?


I ban ace because if he passes up that beautiful boy, he's crazy!!


----------



## LittleBock

emilieanne is banned because that IS a good-looking little buck.


----------



## aceofspades

i ban LittleBock because he sold before I could get home to pick him up  
But I have first dibs on next seasons kids from the same pair


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban aceofspades because I am training my Hackney pony


----------



## aceofspades

Goatzrule said:


> I ban aceofspades because I am training my Hackney pony


I ban goatzrule because I don't know what a hackney is?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban aceofspades for posting after being ban


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces for banning me


----------



## Texaslass

I ban everybody for having 204 pages of banning.  and nobody told me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban NDlover for wanting to be in the loop! You weren't supposed to know! Lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban Little Bits because I have nothing better to do than ban her!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself because I need to be working.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NDlover because she should be working


----------



## emilieanne

I ban moka because I need to start working with my show goats.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban emelieanne because I'm going to work now.


----------



## LaMee

I ban NDlover for not working


----------



## Delilah

I ban LaMee because its hot out!


----------



## LaMee

I ban you for my bad goats


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah because I agree........


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilie because I haven't banned her in forever!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban emilie because I haven't banned her in forever!


I ban Delilah cause I haven't talked to her in for ever!! Haha 
Also because I'm taking a break from drenching the coop to watch switched at birth!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban emilieanne because I shouldn't have banned myself earlier.


----------



## Delilah

NDlover said:


> I ban emilieanne because I shouldn't have banned myself earlier.


I ban ND lover because my hair has red in it!! :0


----------



## LaMee

I ban all of you for not banning me


----------



## Delilah

LaMee said:


> I ban all of you for not banning me


I ban LaMee because I banned her!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I'm at work going on 16hrs and its 102 out here today.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because I'm at work going on 16hrs and its 102 out here today.


I ban ace because I haven't seen him on here in FOR EVER!!!!!  yaaay


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace because I haven't seen him on here in FOR EVER!!!!!  yaaay


I ban Emilie because I haven't seen him in forever either!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Delilah because I'm having to work 110hrs a week I haven't had time to be on here :/ I miss y'all ;(


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because I'm having to work 110hrs a week I haven't had time to be on here :/ I miss y'all ;(


I ban Ace because that's crazy!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Delilah because I agree with her


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban Delilah because I'm having to work 110hrs a week I haven't had time to be on here :/ I miss y'all ;(


I ban ace because I miss him too! And because I hope this sends. 
Took me 12 min to log on cause all these storms.


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban ace because I miss him too! And because I hope this sends.
> Took me 12 min to log on cause all these storms.


I ban emilieanne because you need to send the storms my way it's hot out here.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because you need to send the storms my way it's hot out here.


I ban ace because they can stay here!;O it's hot here too


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne for having hot weather


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Moka because it's hotter here!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NDlover because I wish she would get rain and/or cooler weather


----------



## LaMee

I ban u because it is wet and cold here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban EVERONE, because I'm a evil old witch!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban LaMee because I wish she could get dryer, warmer weather


----------



## LaMee

I ban moka because they are correct


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Lamee for the fun of it


----------



## LaMee

I ban you because this is fun


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban you because that picture is funny


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because she is my an evil old witch!! 
She's awesome! 
I also ban lame because that is so true, for me anyway


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilieanne for _not _being an evil old witch, which I am amazing at being come Halloween time!


----------



## LaMee

I ban you for calling people witches


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ oh my gosh! So much snow! Poor goats.
I didn't call anyone a witch, I called myself a witch, lol 

I ban LaMee for banning me previously!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Little bits and pieces for not banning anyone in her last post.:laugh:


----------



## LaMee

I ban ND agree with her on that on


----------



## LaMee

I ban myself for not posting this


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lamee because that's way too cute.


----------



## LaMee

I ban ND because I know it is so cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> I ban Little bits and pieces for not banning anyone in her last post.:laugh:


I ban you because I went back and fixed it, so neener neener!


----------



## LaMee

I ban bittis and pieces because my memory's are coming back of my baby


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Lamee because


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Lamee because


I ban Goatzrule because that's a cute picture!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I know right!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Goatzrule because that IS an adorable picture, omg so cute!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goats rule because there's no goats in that picture.

For those of you that were wondering, I have no idea why it said "fats". I fixed it though. It meant goats.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NDlover because....... I don't know.. just because, I guess


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban myself too because I want to


----------



## aceofspades

I ban MoKa-Farms
For banning you're self.









She loves to give hugs


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban ace for banning me for banning myself


----------



## Delilah

MoKa-Farms said:


> I ban ace for banning me for banning myself


I ban MoKa-Farms because its super super hot here and I think I'm melting!!


----------



## LaMee

I ban Delia because it is wet out side


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban LaMee and Delilah because their weather is so different


----------



## LaMee

I banMoKa because they don't share photos


----------



## IFFGoats

I ban LaMee for me being cold.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban myself because I don't use my camera as often as I should....
I think it is somewhere in my room, I don't know


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Found it! It WAS in my room ^-^

The barn and goat pen from my back window taken just now


----------



## Delilah

MoKa-Farms said:


> Found it! It WAS in my room ^-^
> 
> The barn and goat pen from my back window taken just now


I ban MoKa because I don't know why, I can't think of a reason lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban Delilah because it is really hot, but there is no sun


----------



## Delilah

Goatzrule said:


> I ban Delilah because it is really hot, but there is no sun


I ban Goatzrule because it is the same here even though the sun went down a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Delilah because the weather out here is nuts! First its over 100° and not a cloud in the sky, now its back to rain and sweater weather, all cloudy and crap. Then by Friday its supposed to be back to blistering heat, then cool offs, clouds, some sprinkling, the heat again! I miss the weather from the 70's, and 80's!


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban Delilah because the weather out here is nuts! First its over 100° and not a cloud in the sky, now its back to rain and sweater weather, all cloudy and crap. Then by Friday its supposed to be back to blistering heat, then cool offs, clouds, some sprinkling, the heat again! I miss the weather from the 70's, and 80's!


I ban Lil Bits because it almost never gets that hot here some times it'll get into the 90's but very rarely it's usually 70-80 in the summer. And that's crazy!!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> I ban Lil Bits because it almost never gets that hot here some times it'll get into the 90's but very rarely it's usually 70-80 in the summer. And that's crazy!!


I ban Delilah cause y'all are complainin for nothin!(; it's still June and last week it was 111 in Orlando! lol that was hot!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilieanne for logging off before I knew it, and before I could tell her to share some weather! Just some... I'll take 10 degrees for you for a few days!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban emilieanne for logging off before I knew it, and before I could tell her to share some weather! Just some... I'll take 10 degrees for you for a few days!


I ban little bits because even as I'm laying in bed sleeping for 4 hrs, in the ac & fan, I'm dehydrated. Idk if she wants even 10 degree of this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilieanne for being dehydrated and not getting a glass of water to rehydrate herself..... and yes, I will gladly take 10 degrees of the heat back there 
I think I'm a cold blooded person, I need warmth to be able to move, when its cold, I'm inside all day, under 10 tons of blankets and wearing 4 sweaters and jackets, just kinda there all day....frozen until the weather warms up. Lol


----------



## Delilah

I ban Lil Bits because the puppy keeps trying to chew on me and the pillow and she has sharp little teeth lol!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Delilah because that sounds like it hurts


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban emilieanne for being dehydrated and not getting a glass of water to rehydrate herself..... and yes, I will gladly take 10 degrees of the heat back there
> I think I'm a cold blooded person, I need warmth to be able to move, when its cold, I'm inside all day, under 10 tons of blankets and wearing 4 sweaters and jackets, just kinda there all day....frozen until the weather warms up. Lol


I ban little bits because she can have the 10 degree!!! Lol maybe my sinuses will be back to normal. 
Also because I'm scared of my house at night so I didn't get up and get any water. 
I will soon though


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because I have nothing better to do with my time


----------



## Delilah

MoKa-Farms said:


> I ban emilieanne because I have nothing better to do with my time


I ban MoKa because you can come and puppy sit two puppies with me that's a good waste of time lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban emilieanne for being scared of the house at night.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NDlover 'cause I'm scared of my house at night too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban everyone because there is nothing in the dark that isn't there in the day.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Little bits because she's right.


----------



## LaMee

I ban NDlover because my goats are eating


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because it's from when I was a kid. 
At night there was always one of my older brothers friends crawling in through my SECOND FLOOR window or some freak trying to break into my house while I'm sleeping on the couch. 
Not kidding. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^^ What!?
I ban everyone creeping and crawling through your room and house! They have no business doing that.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^^ What!?
> I ban everyone creeping and crawling through your room and house! They have no business doing that.


Lol yeah that's why I get freaked out. Not afraid of ghosts. I know how to get them away!(; haha. 
I ban little bits beeeecause my hens keep attacking my chick I feel bad.


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilyann becuse that is a little funny


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lamee because I'm sorry that people used to crawl around in your house, emilieanne, and they shoudn't have done that; it's mean. :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

NDlover said:


> I ban Lamee because I'm sorry that people used to crawl around in your house, emilieanne, and they shoudn't have done that; it's mean. :hug:


Lol thanks.. 
I ban ND lover because Florida is really hot:/ I'm gunna move! Lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban myself because I am lazy


----------



## goathiker

I ban MoKa because Emilieanne needs a Doberman to keep her company at night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I ban Goathiker because I second that :/
Or a nice German Shepherd! I used to train German Shepherds for personal protection, sentry, etc. What a blast it always was to watch a dog you trained chase and tackle someone, and hold them down!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because that sounds really cool


----------



## emilieanne

I ban moka because I use to have a pit/lab mix that was our baying dog for hogs & my protector when my brother wasnt there & my mom was gone. But my mom made me get rid over her when we moved. So all I have two tiny Chihuahua's. lol 
One does bite and draw blood though, (I raised her from 4 weeks old)


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because my pit gets best up by baby chicks.


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because my pit gets best up by baby chicks.


That's funny. He looks like a human in the second picture. 
I ban ace because my moms friend's pit isn't a good guard dog. (We went in through the garage & got in) with permission of course.


----------



## LaMee

I ban emilianne what dog you need is a dacsohound


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban LaMee because my dog is sick


----------



## LaMee

I ban little bits becuse that is horrible


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

LaMee said:


> I ban little bits becuse that is horrible


I ban LaMee because this is the thread (not for you if you have a weak stomach, sort of graphic pics...)
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f238/not-goat-trouble-but-dog-has-serious-problem-149616/


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban LaMee because this is the thread (not for you if you have a weak stomach, sort of graphic pics...)
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f238/not-goat-trouble-but-dog-has-serious-problem-149616/


I ban little bits because I saw that! 
It's so bad I'm not sure what I'm looking at. 
If it's a spider it's gotta be REALLY poisonous & if it's a snake.......... I think he needs help.
But put manuka (I think that's how you spell it) on it. That saved my mom when she got bit by a brown recluse. (She doesn't believe in doctors)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The oil or the honey?? And where you you get that?

I ban whatever happened to him


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> The oil or the honey?? And where you you get that?
> 
> I ban whatever happened to him


I ban whatever happened to him too! 
And the honey is what she used. 
You get it at any health food store. If you eat it, they say it's suppose to boost your immune system so morning & night she put it on her bite & ate a spoonful.


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because school is out for summer.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Goatzrule because I still have some school to finish


----------



## Delilah

MoKa-Farms said:


> I ban Goatzrule because I still have some school to finish


I ban MoKa because my school has been out since the 10th!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause my goat was stolen!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because which goat?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace of spades because that's awful! How did it happen?


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because it my first goat, Sabrina's, son. Her has triplets on my lap & he was one of them. 
I guess when he jumped the fence (him & his brother do it all the time but most the people around there know to being them back and they do) an someone picked him up? 
I'm not exactly sure but I'm not happy and dot know what to do:/ 
We've Told the police And the people in charge of stollen farm animals.


----------



## irene

I ban emilieanne because that's awful. I hope you find them


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Irene cause I agree. Thank you!! Ill need it:/


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because I hope she gets her goat back!


----------



## irene

I ban MoKa-Farms because I also hope that emileanne finds her goat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Irene because I have been ban previously, and I really hope emilieanne gets her lil guy back


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Little Bits because I wish emilieanne the best of luck!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban moka because I'm thank you guys! 

Thank you so much! So far nothing but I guess there's still time left. Except tomorrow hell be missing a week..:/


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I spent a day working at Verden Stables


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Goatzrule because I've nothing better to do


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because it's lunch time, and I have nothing to eat:/ lol 
Also because I wanna thank her for doing the judging last night!! I'm proud!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilieanne because I am in the same boat, and have nothing to eat either (easy to make anyway), and god forbid, I get up and cook something, that is too much effort!

And your welcome! It was fun


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I am in the same boat, and have nothing to eat either (easy to make anyway), and god forbid, I get up and cook something, that is too much effort!
> 
> And your welcome! It was fun


Lol it was we should do it more 
And I ban little bits because my mom is making me spaghetti!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilieanne because spaghetti sounds awesome! Or scampi, or clam lingiunie, or lasanga or some sort of pasta (pasta is my favorite food).
No idea if I spelt those right, but its out there


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban Emilieanne because spaghetti sounds awesome! Or scampi, or clam lingiunie, or lasanga or some sort of pasta (pasta is my favorite food).
> No idea if I spelt those right, but its out there


I ban little bits because I'm going to try really hard, but I doubt ill ever get such a nice looking doe as the obi or your old alpine. 
Also, pasta is my favorite too haha. 
Hey, do you have a website?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I dont have a website, I keep meaning to put one up but there is always something more fun to do 

I ban emilieanne because I am sure you will have just as nice of does sometime soon! You are already on a really good start with your doeling Belle!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> No I dont have a website, I keep meaning to put one up but there is always something more fun to do
> 
> I ban emilieanne because I am sure you will have just as nice of does sometime soon! You are already on a really good start with your doeling Belle!


Lol thanks I can not wait to get her!! Just a waiting game now!
I ban little bits because I'm just lazy! lol 
I have. Migraine so I refuse to put the chickens up today. (They put themselves up & nothing eats them so...)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilieanne because I am STILL thinking about pasta, and might just have to make some!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Little Bits N Pieces because she is making me hungry


----------



## emilieanne

I ban moka because I started it! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilieanne, because this is a cute little doe 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/3901473213.html


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban emilieanne, because this is a cute little doe
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/3901473213.html


Agreed! Nice & long!! I ban little bits cause you are getting a new nigi!(;


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because that doe is so sweet looking!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not sure yet, but I for surely am thinking about it, they are just so freaking cute, and they stay small!

I ban emilieanne because I just now got that 10 degrees I asked for a while ago, its 103 degrees outside. I got off the computer, stepped outside and almost died! My house has air conditioning so that was like jumping from the fridge to the fire! Needless to say I went back inside after about 20 seconds


----------



## Texaslass

I super ban Little bits because it is 107 degrees here! I'm afraid to step out the door, but I have to in a min, because I have work to do!Had to spray the goats down with water earlier to cool them down; after waiting about 3 minutes for the water to cool down.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because I warned her! Lol. 

You really should get another Nigerian. They stay small & produce A LOT of babies. 

Question, how come its so rare to find a nigerian with the perfect rump?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, that's a lil funny Emilie (i'm assuming that's your first name, correct me if I'm wrong!), I don't have any Nigerians at the moment, or have ever had any 
I know, triplets and quads are normal for them! I would be rolling in the $$$ if my does popped out quads like it was nothing! But I get twins on a normal basis, I jump for joy when I get a set of triplets.

Nigerians have not been in America nearly as long as the 7 standard dairy breeds ,so they have not been refined as long. But it is a work in progress. The main focus on them now is conformation, then next will be the udders. I have seen some really nice ones though, so the level rumps are out there, you just have to keep an eye out.


I ban emilieanne, because it is way too hot outside, and I had to run the hose through my hair to cool off, it was very refreshing though


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Not sure yet, but I for surely am thinking about it, they are just so freaking cute, and they stay small!


I ban lil bits because I want to know if she'd buy this doe


----------



## Sylvie

Or this one


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, that's a lil funny Emilie (i'm assuming that's your first name, correct me if I'm wrong!), I don't have any Nigerians at the moment, or have ever had any
> I know, triplets and quads are normal for them! I would be rolling in the $$$ if my does popped out quads like it was nothing! But I get twins on a normal basis, I jump for joy when I get a set of triplets.
> 
> Nigerians have not been in America nearly as long as the 7 standard dairy breeds ,so they have not been refined as long. But it is a work in progress. The main focus on them now is conformation, then next will be the udders. I have seen some really nice ones though, so the level rumps are out there, you just have to keep an eye out.
> 
> I ban emilieanne, because it is way too hot outside, and I had to run the hose through my hair to cool off, it was very refreshing though


Makes sense! And yeah, they're my main breed. It's so much more fun when they kid. It's eye color, body color, sex, and Amount!!!!!


----------



## Sylvie

No no no, she should buy talker!
http://rmalliance.weebly.com/dills-f-talk-that-talk.html


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> I ban lil bits because I want to know if she'd buy this doe


NO LITTLE BITS!! NO!! 
Don't do it!! Don't fall for dill's!!! I wish my mom never married one.

Lol my last name is dill (Dad's side) and they are the worst!! Don't fall for any dill nonsense!! Lol please! I beg you! It's a never ending story!

Ok buy her if you want but I warn you, the name dill is cursed.lol


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> No no no, she should buy talker!
> http://rmalliance.weebly.com/dills-f-talk-that-talk.html


I like talker..... She's a goat on "emilie's creepy album on her phone for amazing goats" lol


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> I like talker..... She's a goat on "emilie's creepy album on her phone for amazing goats" lol


:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> :laugh:


Idk if you were on the other thread but we had a convo about this. 
I have a bunch of people's goats (on here) on my phone. Lol I feel like it's creepy but I use them to explain what good goats look like, conformationally. 
Talker is on there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> I ban lil bits because I want to know if she'd buy this doe


Conformation wise she is pretty good, the udder can use improvement, I do not like how much her head is out of proportion with her body though. Reminds me of when my daughter raised Apple Head Chihuahua's....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> Or this one


This doe is much more feminine, and well proportioned. Her udder is nicer than the last to as well. Her rump is not as nice as the last one, but her rear legs look better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> No no no, she should buy talker!


Talker is really nice, but I feel her rear legs have just a tad too much angle, and I have no idea what is going on with her rear legs in the 3rd pic, they really toe out, and they don't look like they do in the other pictures of her.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> I like talker..... She's a goat on "emilie's creepy album on her phone for amazing goats" lol


How many goats do you have on your phone lol!

I have quite a few as well lol!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> No no no, she should buy talker!
> http://rmalliance.weebly.com/dills-f-talk-that-talk.html


LOL! Good luck getting Riley to sell that doe


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Good luck getting Riley to sell that doe


I know! I'm just joking


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> Idk if you were on the other thread but we had a convo about this.
> I have a bunch of people's goats (on here) on my phone. Lol I feel like it's creepy but I use them to explain what good goats look like, conformationally.
> Talker is on there


Yes I read that


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Talker is really nice, but I feel her rear legs have just a tad too much angle, and I have no idea what is going on with her rear legs in the 3rd pic, they really toe out, and they don't look like they do in the other pictures of her.....


I think I really like Riley's does! 
http://rmalliance.weebly.com/south-fork-sweet-home-alabama.html


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Sylvie because nobody is banning!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How many goats do you have on your phone lol!
> 
> I have quite a few as well lol!  :laugh:


Lol are you on to me?(; I have some of your does on my phone.... 
I have quite a few. Maybe around 25? 
I think there's 52 of yours on there. The ones you are showing. Lol sorry, is that creepy? I'm not creepy I promise. They're just REALLY nice goats and with the sucky goats down here.......
I'm sorry if that's creepy:/

I ban moka because I'm banning now!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because she is banning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Lol are you on to me?(; I have some of your does on my phone....
> I have quite a few. Maybe around 25?
> I think there's 52 of yours on there. The ones you are showing. Lol sorry, is that creepy? I'm not creepy I promise. They're just REALLY nice goats and with the sucky goats down here.......
> I'm sorry if that's creepy:/
> 
> I ban moka because I'm banning now!!


Nope not creepy at all  
And my girls?! Wow I feel honored  I'll have to tell them they have fans 

I had around that many before my pictures got deleted  I'm working my way back up though lol! 

Nope, not creepy at all 

I ban MoKa because I feel like it lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Joy farm because emilie had spaghetti last night and I....made pancakes..... I jipped myself.


----------



## keeponfarming

i ban Little-bits-N-Pieces-ADG because i wanna know when the heck did we both go to the "how to cook dinner school" i don't remember going? but apparently Am the only one in my house that knows how to cook something.. (i saw on your other post its the same way at your house),...So i ban you....


----------



## emilieanne

I ban keeponfarming because that storm that came through, yeah the horrifying one, I was on the boat on!-_- 
Joy, good there is fans for your girls! 
Little bits & pieces, I could go for some pancakes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

keeponfarming said:


> i ban Little-bits-N-Pieces-ADG because i wanna know when the heck did we both go to the "how to cook dinner school" i don't remember going? but apparently Am the only one in my house that knows how to cook something.. (i saw on your other post its the same way at your house),...So i ban you....


I think secretly when your growing up and our mothers would cook dinner and we would "help", more of a hindrence than anything, is when we went to that school  Might have also been when I was a restruant cook...

And I ws not thrilled with the pancakes... I hate pancakes, but everyone else likes them, but I like waffles...
Pasta has to be my favorite food of all time though. 

I ban emilieanne, _because...._ I still don't get to make pasta tonight, they all want Hamburgers.... SOMEDAY I will have my spaghetti!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban little bits because I just bought a Duck Dynasty shirt!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^ Oh dear..... Haha, do you like it?

I ban Joy Farm because it's really hot today and will be all week


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I ban little bits because you can always tell them no!(; my mom does all the time!-_- ugh. :/ 
I ban joy because your beard is so fat it look like chubaka, your beard is so dumb it takes 2hours to watch 60 minutes, your beard is so dumb it sits on the tv & watches the couch, hey! I don't care who ya are, that's funny jack!
Lol I think I'm addicted.........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, well you can't exactly tell your family that comes to visit once in a while no, when they're the ones that bring the stuff to make them! Haha, tomorrows' gonna be my dinner!

I ban emilieanne, because you can seriously have your weather back! How hot is it there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban myself because they forgot bread, so I get to make spaghetti!!!!!
:wahoo::leap::fireworks::stars:
:fireworks:

:wahoo:
:leap:


:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I like it!  LOVE duck dynasty!

LOL Emilie! That's awesome!  Jack!  :laugh: I love Si 

I ban little bits cause it's hot here too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Si's my favorite one too, lol
I bet it's not 108 at your house though! 

I ban joy farm because it is just baking over here, thankfully I have all the sprinklers going so that cooled it down a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's awesome!  lol!

No, but it was 90 something.. It's cooled down though..

I ban little bits cause it won't stop raining here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban skyla because I'm not sure what I would rather have.... rain or a desert. I hate both, But I guess rain once every few days wouldn't be bad.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If it only rained every few days I'd take it! It hasn't gone a day without rain for at least 2-3 weeks now  

I ban little bits cause she has pretty goats


----------



## emilieanne

No no.. You wanted it!!(; it's 75. Rained EVERY day this week. 
I ban little bits AND joy because si is my favorite too!! 
Ill take the rain over the 110 degrees. I don't care who ya are, that's the way it should be, right jack!! lol. 
He says jack & I don't care who ya are, a lot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

why thank you, you have pretty goats too.

Oh, I would be depressed all the time with that much rain! Or I might go looney and go off the deep end, 

I ban the rain at your house


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> No no.. You wanted it!!(; it's 75. Rained EVERY day this week.
> I ban little bits AND joy because si is my favorite too!!
> Ill take the rain over the 110 degrees. I don't care who ya are, that's the way it should be, right jack!! lol.
> He says jack & I don't care who ya are, a lot!


-_-

You know.... the weather I have reaches you in 1 week, you are having my weather from last week, the heat wave is coming your way, mwahaha! 

So, that is my gift, to you 
Haha, I'm an evil old witch, aren't I! 

So, I ban the heat at my house.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> why thank you, you have pretty goats too.
> 
> Oh, I would be depressed all the time with that much rain! Or I might go looney and go off the deep end,
> 
> I ban the rain at your house


So would I! It feeld like it's always summer here and stays in the 100's the whole time (that it's summer), really too hot to do anything, but I prefer that to rain all the time- makes me depressesd too.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> -_-
> 
> You know.... the weather I have reaches you in 1 week, you are having my weather from last week, the heat wave is coming your way, mwahaha!
> 
> So, that is my gift, to you
> Haha, I'm an evil old witch, aren't I!
> 
> So, I ban the heat at my house.


Nooooooooo! When do the rains start back up?!

I ban the heat anywhere when it's that bad!!:'(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Nooooooooo! When do the rains start back up?!
> 
> I ban the heat anywhere when it's that bad!!:'(


Oh, about Jan-Feb! http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/penn-valley-ca/95946/july-weather/2189829?monyr=7/1/2013


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. This rain really stinks... And the worst part is some people (like me) are still waiting for 1st. Cut hay! Urrg! 
Luckily friends are letting is buy some of theirs! 

Yay! Ban the rain!! 
Lol!

I ban little bits cause I'm hungry! 
Some kettle cooked chips sound good!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah.. This rain really stinks... And the worst part is some people (like me) are still waiting for 1st. Cut hay! Urrg!
> Luckily friends are letting is buy some of theirs!
> 
> Yay! Ban the rain!!
> Lol!
> 
> I ban little bits cause I'm hungry!
> Some kettle cooked chips sound good!


I ban joy farm because I'm wind burnt from the boat ride.. My eyes hurt. Lol 
But hey, without the rain, the hay can't grow........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well if it could stop raining long enough for it to be cut and baled I think we would all be happy! LOL!

I ban Emile because I haven't gone out on the boat in like two years.. Don't think I went out last year.. Lol! Can't remember!


----------



## Sylvie

I ban joy farm because I found another ND doe lil bits & pieces should buy 

Little Tots Estate Anemone:
http://www.littletotsestate.com/srdoes.html


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> I ban joy farm because I found another ND doe lil bits & pieces should buy
> 
> Little Tots Estate Anemone:
> http://www.littletotsestate.com/srdoes.html


I ban sylvie because I agree


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ haha that is cute doe! You're all just wishing I would bust out a few thousand and go on a goat buying shopping spree so I could post pics of all the cute goats aren't you!? Lol, but I'm a miser and hate driving, so to bad for now!


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^ haha that is cute doe! You're all just wishing I would bust out a few thousand and go on a goat buying shopping spree so I could post pics of all the cute goats aren't you!? Lol, but I'm a miser and hate driving, so to bad for now!


Kind of! Actually, I just want you to get into Nigies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, they are pretty cute.... I'm still thinking about it.  
And I ban you and me because we didn't ban anyone in the last posts.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, they are pretty cute.... I'm still thinking about it.
> And I ban you and me because we didn't ban anyone in the last posts.


I ban Lacie because you NEED Nigerians!;P


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because I have to go out soon to give CD&T shots. Such an unwieldy amount! 36cc's in 1 flipping syringe!


----------



## Texaslass

36? How does that work? Is it for more than one animal???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, yeah I've got 15 goats left to do, and some calves to do.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, yeah I've got 15 goats left to do, and some calves to do.


I ban little bits because it should be 16 goats, you left out that nigi you are getting!(;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie, because what if it is already vaccinated?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban emilie, because what if it is already vaccinated?


I ban Lacie because how do you know for sure??


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Little Bits because that is a lot of vaccines to do!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because I guess I would just trust the breeder I know?

And I ban MoKa farms because yes, yes that is a lot....


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I ban emilie because I guess I would just trust the breeder I know?
> 
> And I ban MoKa farms because yes, yes that is a lot....


I ban little bits because if you know them then I guess that's fine! lol but hey, that means you're highly thinkin about one?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Little Bits because it is good that she has a breeder she can trust


----------



## goatygirl

I ban MoKa-Farms because I'm hungry and dont want to get up


----------



## NubianFan

I ban goatygirl because her post has a bouncing yellow ball throwing dangerous throwing stars at me....


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because I don't see that! Lol 

Also cause I finally got my girls home & settled in!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emile because I have no particular reason! Long time no see?lol

THIS bouncing yellow ball with stars! :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Little bits and pieces because she has joined ranks with goaty girl and also has the bouncing yellow ball throwing dangerous throwing stars at me. LOL


----------



## emilieanne

Woah! I ban lacie because it is long time no see!!! 

How are you? 
Liberty went to her new home today.........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm fantastic, but where have you been? I thought you fell of the face of the earth! Lol, _fancy meeting you here, yes?_

Aww, yeah, I saw that, but you got two ND's to fill her place, so that's cool! I also heard you're "more than likely going to get alpines" 
I stalk the internet, I like to keep tabs on people :lol: !


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because my sis caught a pig a stratham fair and were keeping it at my ridding teachers house


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Little Bits and Pieces because she never told me if my buck is a good match for my does or not.    I'm just messing with you, Lacie!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban NDlover for messing with Lacie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> I ban Little Bits and Pieces because she never told me if my buck is a good match for my does or not.    I'm just messing with you, Lacie!


Well, maybe I wasnt in the "judgy" mood  
It will be there in 5-10 minutes I promise!

I ban nubianfan for banning sarah for banning me :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie because its fine, I was just playing around! Couldn't think of anything to ban, lol.And I ban you for banning nubianfan for banning me for banning you.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban you both for excessive use of the word banning in one post....


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Nubian Fan for not having an avatar! Do you have no cute goat face to post? Lol...

Edit: Can I ban myself for not knowing how to type 'ban'? I wrote "can" 4 times!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban TrinityRanch for discriminating against the technologically challenged!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban myself for being too sleepy. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I unban NubianFan for being awake enough to put up an avatar! So cute!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban trinity ranch for unbaning nubianfan


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm fantastic, but where have you been? I thought you fell of the face of the earth! Lol, fancy meeting you here, yes?
> 
> Aww, yeah, I saw that, but you got two ND's to fill her place, so that's cool! I also heard you're "more than likely going to get alpines"
> I stalk the internet, I like to keep tabs on people :lol: !


I ban little bits because I can 
I have been tied up with the doctor. Trying to figure out what's wrong with my head. Wether it's a tumor, nerve stuff, allergies. (Migraines are te reason) 
It is fancy! Lol I am more than likely going to get alpines, but no idea were from yet! 
It's ok, I subscribe to people's threads but don't post and I save pictures of their goats! a you already know!


----------



## peachpatch143

Can I ban myself because I am so dumb when it comes to electronics an I'm just figuring out how many conversations are happening in this app and if I just hit current I can see what's going on lol!! I have learned soooooo much from everyone the past 2 days, and I loooooove my goats, why did I only think of owning them this year and not 15 years ago?!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban peatchpatch cause that's funny! :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NDlover because I'm board


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban little bits because I can
> I have been tied up with the doctor. Trying to figure out what's wrong with my head. Wether it's a tumor, nerve stuff, allergies. (Migraines are te reason)
> It is fancy! Lol I am more than likely going to get alpines, but no idea were from yet!
> It's ok, I subscribe to people's threads but don't post and I save pictures of their goats! a you already know!


Well my goodness, hope you get it figured out! Migraines are awful, especially all the time!
Right now I'm about ready to buy one of my does back, not sure if I will but I think I might, she looks bad. 

I ban the owners of Azzie (the doe)


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie because she has a new avatar. That buck is impressive! I'm assuming he's your herdsire?


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ndlover because lacie should! 

She looks horrible. That poor doe! 
& thanks, I hope we get them figured out too. Cause I also get nosebleeds, scary things to mix!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I ban ndlover because lacie should!
> 
> She looks horrible. That poor doe!
> & thanks, I hope we get them figured out too. Cause I also get nosebleeds, scary things to mix!


Uh.... which doe? sorry, I didn't catch something I guess...


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NDlover because i'm awesome


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> Uh.... which doe? sorry, I didn't catch something I guess...


Azzie, she's on my thread "this is sad".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban ndlover because lacie should!
> 
> She looks horrible. That poor doe!
> & thanks, I hope we get them figured out too. Cause I also get nosebleeds, scary things to mix!


Scary...You could be getting nose bleeds from the hot weather, my sister used to get them all the time.


----------



## goatygirl

no one bans me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I must, I ban Olivia because she's awesome, and didn't ban herself!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Little-bits-N-Pieces because I'm so awesome


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatygirl for banning me


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Little-Bits-N-Peices because my goat is in love with the goat in the mirror


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Scary...You could be getting nose bleeds from the hot weather, my sister used to get them all the time.


I've had them for 8 years. & in those 8 years I have been to nc, sc, Bahamas, fl, and Canada...


----------



## NubianFan

I ban GoatyGirl for telling love stories.
I ban Emilieanne for not banning anyone.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because my bday is in 29 days and I unban nubian fan because I see my crush of two years in 28 days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because my birthday is in 7 weeks and 3 days


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne for reminding me of my crush...


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Little bits and pieces because she posted at the same time as I did!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because at least she's turning 18(; 

I'm turning 16! woohoo!! 

& I ban nubian fan because I have excited news!!!! Guess what!!!! (I'm sure lacie will love it too)

Also nubian fan because I know my crush likes me, it's just a matter of time.  (long distance)


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I am growing a new chin .... and it is sore....
(so what's the big news?)


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I am growing a new chin .... and it is sore....
> (so what's the big news?)


Pimple huh? 
I had one a few days ago on my chin! Gosh I hate them there!!!

The big news iiiiiiiiiiis......... 
Wait for lacie!(; 
Ahaha hahahahahahahahah I'm so mean!!


----------



## NubianFan

This is worse than a pimple I think it may be mount Everest.... well maybe a volcano would be a better symbol. At any rate it hurts and is huge, but nothing has come to the surface yet. Stinking hormones. And I am 41!!!!
I ban Emilieanne because she is making me wait for Lacie.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NubianFan because I'm sick, and I'm coughing up mucous and I'm dehydrated


----------



## NubianFan

I ban MoKa Farms for not drinking Gatorade.
(sorry you are sick, feel better soon)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Pimple huh?
> I had one a few days ago on my chin! Gosh I hate them there!!!
> 
> The big news iiiiiiiiiiis.........
> Wait for lacie!(;
> Ahaha hahahahahahahahah I'm so mean!!


You won the lottery?! Haha, now anything you say is goning to be less exciting. I'm the meaner one I think! 

Let me try again...... Your moving closer?
Buying alpines?
Getting a car? Got your license? There is a dairy judge at your fair now?

I've got tons more guesses, but I ban you until you tell me!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Lacie because she's here now and I want to hear the news!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban trinity ranch because now I'm curious too! What is it Emmilieanne??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Katelyn because I'm back now, and I have waited my standard 5 minutes before yelling at you to "hurry up!".
Come on Emilie what is the news?!?!? I HATE waiting for secrets and surprizes! :GAAH:


----------



## NubianFan

I ban NDlover for having more goats than I do!

Come on Emilieanne, you are keeping us waiting.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You won the lottery?! Haha, now anything you say is goning to be less exciting. I'm the meaner one I think!
> 
> Let me try again...... Your moving closer?
> Buying alpines?
> Getting a car? Got your license? There is a dairy judge at your fair now?
> 
> I've got tons more guesses, but I ban you until you tell me!


Ooook I'm baaaaack! 
No. I've had my license since I was 15.5, I won the lottery 6 months ago and it was 100$, there is no way my dad is going to hold his word & but me a truck, there is no dairy judge yet. Btw, any news on that?

There is a guy that wants a bunch of animals on hi property which is on the way to school from my house. 
I am thinking about calling him & putting all my goats there 
Instead of listening to all the drama I have keeping my goats at different places.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie because I can't find the buck from your avatar on your website. And because your buckling Man On the Moon is really cute!! I love his coloring.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because she posted RIGHT before me,

AND

I ban Lacie because I hate when people spell "S-U-R-P-R-I-S-E" wrong... :lol: *grammar Nazi*


----------



## Texaslass

Now I ban Emmilieanne for posting at the same time as me!!


----------



## Texaslass

I also ban Nubianfan because she needs more goats!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban you all for keeping me from my nap!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban myself for not having more goats and for playing on the computer instead of taking a nap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because, the buck is not on my website, and he isn't exactly a "live" buck anymore, but I'm using him for AI this year.

I ban Emilie because I knew that the news wasnt as great as the lottery, but still pretty good news 

AND I ban Katelyn because I'm _so_ sorry I spelt that wrong, I type fast and hit the wrong keys sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I have news! Sad news, but news... I'm selling my birds 

And Emilie, _you* can*_ get a dairy judge out there, it costs about $200 some odd dollars for the show kit, plus you'd need to pay a judge to come out. Probably more money than you want to spend. BUT maybe you could do it if you had everyone with dairy goats pitch in some money to make it all happen?


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban emilieanne because I love her goats, they're beautiful. What can I give my goats for healthier coats?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie because by tonight I will have finally dewormed all my goats with Ivomec Plus. Yay me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> I ban Lacie because I can't find the buck from your avatar on your website. And because your buckling Man On the Moon is really cute!! I love his coloring.


He is pretty cute.
Here's some more pictures of him. I'll upload more in a minute


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie because that's cool!!


----------



## Texaslass

Why do they always stand on the feeders??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban lacie because that's cool!!


I forgot, what's cool? Lol, bad memory


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

peachpatch143 said:


> I ban emilieanne because I love her goats, they're beautiful. What can I give my goats for healthier coats?


What are you feeding yours currently?


----------



## emilieanne

Oh thanks I didn't even see that post! 

Which ones have you seen? 
Sabrina, sophya, myranda, phoebe or cricket? 
Also lacie, I need your help....... 
What can I give phoebe? My new nigerian doe? To gain some more weight?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because I have study camp tomorrow and I don't wanna go!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban MoKa farms because she lives in Maine and won't share her lobster....


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because I'm the only one in my family to not like lobster


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatygirl because my dog came in barfed all over the floor! So gross!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lol! I ban Lacie because this is the first day that my dog and cat _didn't _barf on the floor!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban TrinityRanch because that is still gross!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol! Unlucky you!
I ban Katelyn because I just cut my feed bill!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Nubian Fan because I don't like lobster, lol, the only seafood I like is Haddock and Swordfish steak. You can have all my lobster


----------



## TrinityRanch

:ROFL: We don't even ban the person above us anymore, we just ban whoever we want!!

I ban Moka because she doesn't even like shrimp, or scallops, or tuna, or squid! Shame, shame, shame...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie because today was a rough day!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I was "touched by an angel" today.
I ban Moka Farms because how can you not like lobster?
I ban goaty girl for the same reason. 
I ban Lacie and Trinity farms for making me envision dog barf.
I ban anyone I forgot for not being memorable....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Nubianfan because emilie had a ruff day!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Lacie for spelling ruff like a dog!

And I ban Nubian Fan because she must have been sent back through time now, as she was touched by an angel? *Don't touch them!!!*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Spelling Nazi! Fine ROUGH, happy? :ROFL: Lol, it's minutely faster.

I ban katelyn for her grammatically correcting ways!


----------



## NubianFan

I really was "touched by an angel" today. I might tell y'all the story sometime. 
I ban Trinityranch for believing in time machines.
I ban Lacie for calling Trinityranch a Nazi.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Lacie for knowing that I am (partly) German  And that I am an English extraordinaire...

I ban Nubian Fan for not believing in time machines! But at least you got the joke


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban Trinity because she is German and my FAVORiTE patient at my job is an older German woman, sooooooo cute and funny with her accent. Se tried teaching me some German, it's hard tho!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban peach patch because I wanna know how nubian fan was touched by an angel!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I don't have time to tell y'all before work. I will tell y'all the story when I get home. Or if I get a break in work today.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because searching for my doe's lineage is hard. (Pictures of them)


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because i dont have to find my doe's lineage


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Olivia because neither do I, and I ban Emilieanne because if you want, we can help you find pix!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because that would be AMAZING!!!!! 

Here are the girls ADGA papers. 
There's only two of them. Phoebe & cricket


----------



## emilieanne

Lots of little tots estate


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I dont know what your talking about


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban goatygirl because this is what we are talking about. Here are some pictures for Cricket (Sorry it's so late, the thread was gone for an hour!!!!)

All I could find of her dam, but she's cute: Milky Whey's Blueberry-









Maternal Granddam: Milky Whey's Beatrix Potter-









I couldn't find the sire!! 

Paternal Grandsire: Woodhaven Farm's Luzifer Blue-























So instead of a sire, here is his half sister: Little Tots Estate Fabiana


----------



## goatygirl

I love the bucks eyes!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl because trinity found some GREAT Pictures!! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Is he ADGA registered?


----------



## emilieanne

He has to be. 

My doe is ADGA & they're related. 
Paternal grandsire I believe 

This is my doe:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne because all the banning Ive been missing it on is funny. And because her doe Cricket is soooo cute!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NDlover because I'm lisining to the saddist song ever!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks ndlover!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Olivia because it's 'saddest', and what song?


----------



## emilieanne

Does anyone know what the best natural wormer is? 
I Ban trinity because poor phoebe has worms again.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Emilieanne because of her poor little doe :sigh: I know some people on here use Molly's herbal dewormer- http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/categories/herbal-wormer


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because that's a lot of help. Thanks 


She was leased out & when her owner went to check on her & the triplets she had, my doe had worms & lost 2 of the 3. She got really skinny & just started putting on more weight. I got her on Friday. Checked her eyelids today, pale.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I had to work so long today.
By the way the touched by an angel story is this.
I was having a nightmare during a daytime nap (so maybe a daymare?) The night mare wasn't even about me it was like I was dreaming a movie script but it was scary just the same and the girl I was dreaming about as the main character was about to get killed. 
I woke up in real life and I was laying on my stomach. On my left shoulder I could distinctly feel someone's hand as if a person would put their hand on your shoulder to comfort you. The persons thumb was gently moving back and forth in a soothing motion like people often do when trying to sooth or comfort someone. It was very real. I could feel the heat and weight of their hand. I could feel the hand shape of the hand and the movement of the thumb. I was completely awake at this point and looked at the clock, it didn't stop until I finally moved. There was no one there. There wasn't even anyone else in the house.


----------



## goatygirl

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban Olivia because it's 'saddest', and what song?


the song is Who you'd be today by Kenny Chesney

I ban NubianFan because my barn got a new arab mare.


----------



## emilieanne

Nubian fan........ 

Do you know the history of your house?? 
That gave me goosebumps!! 
Call me crazy but I'm a true demon/ghost/angel believer!! 

I ban goatygirl because my show is on!


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban goaty girl because I love Arabs, I might get one soon, I have two retired thoroughbreds.


----------



## NubianFan

I live in a double wide that I had made to order I got to pick out my floor coverings, wall board, appliance colors, siding color, light fixtures, curtains, everything, it was brand new when I bought it. I do live on our old family homestead though. Generations of our family have lived on this property in several different houses in several different locations. I am actually in an old garden spot and I guess before that it was a pasture or wooded spot. This wasn't scary at all. I just felt like I was being comforted from the bad dream. 
I ban Emilieanne because I am so tired tonight when I need to be cleaning house.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Nubian Fan because that is SCARY, about the angel!!

And I ban Emilieanne because my show is not on yet :tear: What are you watching?


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban Nubian Fan because that is SCARY, about the angel!!
> 
> And I ban Emilieanne because my show is not on yet :tear: What are you watching?


Switched at birth then the fosters.  ABC family shows! 
I ban trinity because I'm EXHAUSTED.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I should be taking a bath.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Nubian Fan because I just took a shower!! :type:

Lol. This has to be the most random game ever!


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban Trinity bc I just took a shower, 6 hours later and earlier lol


----------



## emilieanne

I unban all y'all because my dad is so horrible, he's not even going to the court house to be there for my brother. Wellp on the way to the courthouse! 
D: my life..


----------



## goatygirl

I reban Emilieanne because that is Horrible


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl because my brother made away like a bandit! Thank god. 

My step mom showed up, me & her have problems. 
I'm not happy lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Emilieanne because I must have missed the story about her brother....


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm

I ban trinity ranch because I'm in the banning mood


----------



## emilieanne

My brother is 18. Ever since my parents divorced, he has ran wild. 
Drank & partied bad. 
He lives with my dad now & one day, he got busted with an open container on a vessel. (He didn't have the beer, his friend did but he's the owner of the boat so legally he's obligated) 
Anyway, today was his court date. 
He got off really easy but my dad didnt even come to support him. 

I ban trinity because that's the story!


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban emilieanne because my sister had the same problem when my parents split, of the 3 of us , all girls my middle sis was always really close with our dad, when my parents divorced she lashed out towards my mother. Then my father passed away from a brain aneurism at 42 when she was 16 so that made matters worse. She will be 21 this year and she has just started getting over it all, refuses to even try counseling. Family issues are always so tough!!! My heart goes out to you and I ban you lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban peach patch because I've never banned you before.


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks peach patch!

I ban ace because I haven't seen you on here in weeks!! 
What's new?


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because I watched RIP Jessica Marie Forsyth'svideo again and it made me cry!


----------



## emilieanne

Goatzrule said:


> I ban emilieanne because I watched RIP Jessica Marie Forsyth'svideo again and it made me cry!


I ban goatzrule because I have no idea who that is?
Is that bad??:/


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban emilieanne because she should look her up on youtube


----------



## HerdQueen

I ban Goatzrule, because I haven't chatted with you in a while. How have you been? Ready for Hopkington?


----------



## goatygirl

I ban HerdQueen Cause I'm going to Hopkinton to I'm Goatzrules sister


----------



## emilieanne

Woah!! Sisters......... **mind blown** 


I ban goatzrule and goatygirl because I can!;D


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I have the powers to


----------



## NubianFan

I ban all of you because I am hungry, and I don't want to cook and I don't want to drive anywhere to get something to eat, and I don't want the easy fix stuff I have in the house....


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because I do that to


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I concocted the weirdest dinner ever.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan because I want to know what the weirdest dinner ever was.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because I just ate a tuna fish burrito and goat milk frozen yogurt... :drool: Yummy!


----------



## NubianFan

it was a frozen chicken pattie heated up, dipped in ranch dressing, with Ballyshannon imported irish cheddar by Kerry Gold on the side. AND cherry jam with bread and butter on the side, with a diet coke for the drink.... now, if that isn't weird I don't know what is...
I ban everyone because I took a bath in only hot water and stayed in too long and got too hot and now I am nearly passing out on my bed. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Trinity Ranch because that's sound gross at first, but was actually probably amazing. I miss tuna fish.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Trinity Ranch because her dinner is almost as weird as mine.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban NDlover because she misses tuna fish.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan because that is pretty weird, lol. But I've had some pretty weird meals myself.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban NDlover because you haven't commented on the Nigerian Dwarf buckling I am asking opinions on posted on goat frenzy and you are a NDlover!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, _I _ban Nubianfan because I'm on vacation with my family for the first time in like five years, and we've been in the mountains driving for a couple days, and I couldn't post anything!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL
I ban NDlover for only going on vacation every five years....


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan because I found your thread, and because its just been five years since the last time, although come to think of it, it was a pretty long time before that, too.


----------



## NubianFan

I Ban ND lover because I answered your question on the other thread! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because I thought I was going to sleep in today. Only to find out 2 people called me & a few texted me, to get me up for no reason.


----------



## peachpatch143

I ban emilieanne bc I can never sleep in!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban peach patch because I guess I'm just loved by many 
Lol does anyone know how I can rescue a puppy without going to a shelter? 
I want to rescue a puppy.

I have 2 dogs. Daisy & jessiey. 
Daisy is dying, and pretty darn fast. Just from living her years as a dill. Lol! 
Jessiey was with us since 4 weeks. & believe it or not, chihuahua's get attached to one human and one dog. Daisy & I are her attachments. (That's why {I think anyway} that chihuahuas are portrayed as bad dogs). 
Once daisy goes, jessiey will be heartbroken & probably won't let in another dog. She's very aggressive torwards animals that daisy doesn't approve. 
Here are my girls:
Daisy









Jessiey


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne for showing me cute puppies.
(I got my Schnauzer at a shelter, how come you no wanna go to shelter?)
I guess it depends on what you consider rescuing. To me when you take a free to good home puppy, or one of the puppies people give away at walmart that is a kind of rescue. If someone didn't take them who knows where they would end up. Also there are breed specific rescues, so if you want a chihuahua puppy you might find one at a breed specific rescue, although usually they have older dogs.


----------



## emilieanne

Because I want to take the ones that TRULY need a home, but will get over it, once they realize were a great home!(; 
& I don't want to get a dog that's scared 24/7. Nor do I want a "home check" 
We don't have a fence but we have underground dog fence, the kind that shocks(; 
Plus, most shelters don't approve only outside dogs. And inside at night but crated. 
I also want to feel like I did a good thing! 
Do you think a flea world puppy would be a good rescued??


----------



## NubianFan

What is flea world? I guess it depends on your shelters requirements. The shelter I got my schnauzer from never did any kind of checks. He was an outside dog only, they just ask you which they will be when you adopt and what other animals you have. The only thing they check is if you spay/neuter them. They give you a voucher for it if they haven't already done it and you have so many days to do it in and they do check that.
Rescue orgs are generally stricter and do home checks and so on but still can be a place to consider.
I ban Emilieanne because I don't know what Flea World is.


----------



## emilieanne

Flea world is like the flea market. Or the farm swap. 
Do you have those? Lol 
I ban Everyone who isn't in on this convo!(;


----------



## NubianFan

We have flea markets, I thought maybe flea world was a pet store!! LOL Yes I would consider a puppy from a flea market a rescue. Also craigslist puppies from the FREE section I would call a rescue.
I ban everyone because I am sitting in the parking lot of Fred's


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> We have flea markets, I thought maybe flea world was a pet store!! LOL Yes I would consider a puppy from a flea market a rescue. Also craigslist puppies from the FREE section I would call a rescue.
> I ban everyone because I am sitting in the parking lot of Fred's


I found one on Craigslist. 
I LOVE brindle or blue chihuahua's









I ban the owners of this pup!


----------



## NubianFan

see youve already found your baby.
I ban anyone who has a cute puppy


----------



## Goat Lover 98

I ban NubianFan because I'm hot and tired and grumpy.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban goat lover because I am cool, calm, and collected...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goat lover because my mom isn't getting the whole "jessiey is going to go insane without daisy or another dog" kind of thing


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban emilieanne because my mom isn't getting the whole "I need 7 new goats so driving to Washington or even Texas would be great" kind of thing :sigh:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because my mom never gets that:/

But I get them anyway! 
Good luck!!!

I found more pups!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Emilie because those puppies are adorable!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban trinity ranch 
because I was looking for a Nubian doling but fell in love with this buckling 
I guess I needed a new sire for next year. I think he is stunning
My roommate thinks He's ugly. 

I'm still new to all the registration can any one tell me if this is a good pedigree?


----------



## NubianFan

I agree with you Scottyhorse he is stunning. 
I ban your roommate for not thinking he is stunning.


----------



## emilieanne

Ace, saada is a really good farm! 

I think he probably has some good lines 

I ban nubian fan because I just sneezed...... 
EN&T dr tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I am cooking a real meal tonight and not cobbling together something weird like last night.


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> I ban Emilieanne because I am cooking a real meal tonight and not cobbling together something weird like last night.


I ban nubianfan because some times cobbling together fan turn out great


----------



## goatygirl

I ban aceofspades because I dont think I ban you yet


----------



## HerdQueen

I ban goatygirl because I didn't know you were Kelsie's sister, but now I do so your banned!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And they look like they are twins Erica lol!


----------



## HerdQueen

I thought they were twins when I saw them last year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy huh lol! I thought that at first too hehe!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban joy because there were cute guys workin at tractor supply today!! 
Not to mention as sweet as honey suckles!!;D


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> I ban joy because there were cute guys workin at tractor supply today!!
> Not to mention as sweet as honey suckles!!;D


I ban emilieanne because there's always cute guys working at tractor supply.

I mean I did work there lol point proven lol


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because there's always cute guys working at tractor supply.
> 
> I mean I did work there lol point proven lol


I ban ace because One of them looked like Kenny Chesney!!!;D 
But I was surprised how helpful they were 
Asking what's wrong with my goat. Why it was sick. 
Asking just questions they probably wouldn't even know what I said when I answered!!;P


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because our tractor supply has scary mean hairy trolls working there and not cute guys. There is one nice guy but he sure isn't cute and the rest are not nice or cute.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lol! I ban you all because everyone working at Farm Supply is a cute, nice guy! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because one of my 4-H mommies works at tractor supply


----------



## NubianFan

Well there are some nice girls/women at our tractor supply but only one nice man the rest of the men are hateful.

I ban everyone with better tractor supplys than mine!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because trinity is right. 


Heck, at a feed store down the road, Horstmeyers, there is this half "colored" guy. He is so sweet! And according to some people I know that go there, he has a crush on me!(; lol 
Maybe that's why I always get away without paying tax or with a free chick!!;D


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilianne because I only have one 5 year old chicken


----------



## NubianFan

I ban goatygirl because she needs more chickens!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because my chicken likes living alone


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Olivia because the chicken talks to you and tells you her feelings? lol, but seriously, its nice to have the occasional animal who doesn't mind being solitary, I suppose.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban MoKa-Farms because she doesn't believe in talking chickens who are open and honest with their feelings.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because if all of mine talked to me they would like so:

Morgan: UGH! Just give me a drink already! 
Mocha: shut up! You don't need a drink! 
Coco: you guys are going to make me go live in the lake with the goose! 
Shanaynay: if you all don't shut up, mom will kill us all! Or at least Grama Linda will!! 

Lisa: my gosh you guys!! We have to keep it together for sunny!!!! mom leaves it all to me to keep it together! And sha, Morgan, you BOTH need to come in at feeding time! 

Morgan: I don't care Lisa! Mom just loves you the most!! Come on, let's go get the little ones! 
Lauren, hena, here we come!!!>

Hena: noooooo!!!! Let's go in side!!!! D: 

Lauren: what's going on?! Why is there a wire door in front of me?!!!!? 
Ooh..... Flowers ;D


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL: I ban Emilieanne because that is funny!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because me and my sis are home alone and our chicken will not go to her coop


----------



## NubianFan

I ban goatygirl for having an obstinate chicken.
I ban everyone else because I am making my most favorite casserole in the world tonight, and none of you are here to share!


----------



## goatygirl

NubianFan because I could be where you are


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks nubianfan 

It's true. 
Most of them are dumb. 
I ban goatygirl because one chicken isn't THAT hard to get in. 
Is it?:/ 
Mine go in when it gets dark....


----------



## NubianFan

Ours roost in trees mostly, The red star hen and her seven babies are going in the coop at night though.
I ban everyone because I need to clean out my car and I don't wanna...


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilianne because I think she's blind and does not like to be picked up.
I ban NubianFan because I can.


----------



## emilieanne

goatygirl said:


> I ban emilianne because I think she's blind and does not like to be picked up.
> I ban NubianFan because I can.


I ban goatygirl because I'm confused! Lol 
I do wear glasses though..:/


----------



## Texaslass

I'm confused too! Lol.
I ban Emmileanne because I have a million things to do today. :/


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NDlover for being confused


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl cause I'm still confused...? 

But my birthday officially started!!!!!!!;D


----------



## NubianFan

I think goatygirl meant her chicken was blind and didn't like to be picked up even though it read like she was talking about Emiliane.
I ban everyone because it is tax free weekend and I spent a lot of money!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I ban Nubian Fan because she like nubians! Go Nigerian Dwarfs!  JK!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Scottyhorse because it is raining, and because I don't see your horse.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubian fan because it's raining here too. 

& I have a bad migraine.


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthday Emilieanne! 
I ban anyone who doesn't sing happy birthday to Emilieanne.


----------



## emilieanne

Well, not today. But thank you!(; 

It's August 25th.. What I mean by it officially started is, I got my first present today. 
From capretta farms. 
I got minerals, baking soda, probios, a drench, hay, 20$, and their farm shirt oh! And some goat milk soap!!;P 

Ill be 16!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well Dang... I ban you for confusing me? LOL
Glad you got some goodies. My aunt just came by and gave us peaches and blackberries and goat milk acne soap for my daughter.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan for being confused


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl because nubianfan shouldn't be confused!! 
That sounds pretty nice!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmileanne for having a migraine. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## emilieanne

NDlover said:


> I ban Emmileanne for having a migraine. Hope you feel better soon.


Thaaaaanks 
I ban ace because he's not joining in!!!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Thaaaaanks
> I ban ace because he's not joining in!!!


I ban emilieanne because I had to be at work at 4am


----------



## emilieanne

Today is the hottest day of the year D: 

Heeeeeelp! 
I ban ace because I haven't talked to him in a while how are ya?


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because its not hot yet then suns not even up.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because it's Florida down here.. So it is Hot!


----------



## goatygirl

Its not that hot up here yet


----------



## aceofspades

I'm good just working. 
Excited about picking up my new nubian buckling and doeling next week.

















The buckling currently known as Danny is coming from galloping winds ranch 
http://gallopingwindsranch.com

















The doeling Calypso. Will be coming from ashby farms. www.ashbyfarmsgoats.com


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because this is Texas the average temp on my oil rig is 110


----------



## aceofspades

goatygirl said:


> Its not that hot up here yet


I ban goatygirl because where is up here?


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because I seem them!! Ahhhh they have really good lines 

I also ban ace because Scotty mcreery's voice is ahhhhmazing. Lol I'm going to meet him one day!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because I agree, those are some great goats!


----------



## aceofspades

MoKa-Farms I ban 
Because thank you
I've been looking for a long time and doing LOTS of research on blood lines. 
registers goats is new to me. 
But we are really trying to focus on improving the milk production in our herd and hoping this buck and doe will do that and maybe add some color


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Ace because he is making me jealous getting Purdy new Nubian kids.
I ban everyone else because I have to clean house today.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban nubianfan because you can come clean my house.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because they do have really good lines. Saada goats have good udders so you should have a good udder with the doe I believe it was her with those lines.. 
Anyway, I'm jealous too! Lol I just bought two, I feel like I need another(;


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Ace, because NOOOOO!!!!!! although, I bet cleaning yours would be easier than cleaning mine!


----------



## aceofspades

[
I ban nubianfan because I hate clutter so i kero my house pocked up and i can't stand dirty dishes. 
But I live on a hill where the wind blows non stop so my house gets dusty fast!!! 
And my niece likes to come over she's 3 she always makes a mess but will let her get away with it got now


----------



## aceofspades

I hate folding laundry


----------



## Texaslass

I ban aceofspades because you're getting a buck from Ragels Ziegenhof!!?? The Nubian buck we borrowed last year was from them! Unfortunately, our computer crashed a while back, so I don't have any pictures of him.
They are in Seguin... where do you live?


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Ace because you should come clean my house sounds like you have yours under better control than I do mine. Today's list of things to do include. Clean out ferret cage which is done, vacuum which is partly done. load dishwasher not done, do laundry partly done. Put up massive amounts of school supplies bought yesterday not done. clean out car not done but partly done. (long story) Pack for vacation to florida not done. Wash goat done. pick up living room mostly done. pick up kitchen and straighten somewhat done. 
I ban NDlover because I have a clean goat.


----------



## animalfamily

I ban NubianFan for having way too long of a to-do list, especially on a Sunday.


----------



## NubianFan

Isn't it awful! Started packing. Had to stop everything to make daughter some food, she said she wanted something substantial. So I figured a tv dinner or a sandwich was out of the question. 
I ban Animal family for reminding me it is sunday. Arrggghhh gotta go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NubianFan for reminding ME it's Sunday! Meh, I hate Mondays.... and Tuesdays... and Wednesdays... Thursdays.. and Fridays, too.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Moka farms for hating Fridays!


----------



## aceofspades

NDlover said:


> I ban aceofspades because you're getting a buck from Ragels Ziegenhof!!?? The Nubian buck we borrowed last year was from them! Unfortunately, our computer crashed a while back, so I don't have any pictures of him.
> They are in Seguin... where do you live?


I live between kerrville and Harper

















I could not find a lot on ziegenhof when I googled it were you happy with it?

I'm very excited about the doelings saada pedigree
When I google them there's a lot of info any its all great


----------



## aceofspades

I ban nubian farms because next Sunday is my Friday


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> I ban nubian farms because next Sunday is my Friday


Nubianfan not farms lol my iPhone auto incorrect works great


----------



## NubianFan

Ace Ugh... that's no fun. You work the oil and gas industry? I know they work crazy hours that is a big boom in my area right now. I had a buddy that worked it and worked all kinds of days straight without a break. 
I am enjoying a short break in my madness before it starts back. I am working full time and going to grad school full time, so I am behind on all things house related it is what falls through the cracks. I go back to school the 19th and so does my daughter so this week I get a short vacation I still have to work mon-wed but Thursday we are headed to the beach!! yay!!! 
I ban Ace for thinking Sunday is a Friday! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because today has been a crazy day! Finally I get to bed 
Gnight guys!! 
Ace, stay cool!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Emilieanne because it's only 6 o clock, and she's going to bed!!! 

Only kidding, Floridian....  Good night!


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban Emilieanne because it's only 6 o clock, and she's going to bed!!!
> 
> Only kidding, Floridian....  Good night!


I ban trinity because it is 9:14 here now. 2 hours past my CHOICE bed time(; lol! I know you're kiddin! but I do go to bed VERY early.. Growing teenager who neeeeeeeeeeds her sleep 
Ok, try again, niiiight


----------



## LaMee

I ban Emily Anna becuse I should have baby goats on jan 1st

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## goatygirl

I ban LaMee because i want to


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emilieanne because you need more goats 

Nubianfan yes I work on an oil drilling rig we work 14 days on 7days off. I average 98hrs a week


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> I ban emilieanne because you need more goats
> 
> Nubianfan yes I work on an oil drilling rig we work 14 days on 7days off. I average 98hrs a week


I ban ace because I agree. But something fell through so I don't have anywhere to even keep two of my does now 
I'm thinking about checking Craigslist.. 
How do these sound?

















Or









They're close enough. I just need the courage to convince myself it'll be safe!(;

Maybe I should post an ad looking for free or cheap land to put them on??


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I ban Moka farms for hating Fridays!


I don't! I hate Fridays too; we have to harvest vegetables on Friday to sell at a market on Saturday.


----------



## Texaslass

aceofspades said:


> I live between kerrville and Harper
> 
> I could not find a lot on ziegenhof when I googled it were you happy with it?


We just drove through there the other day! Ha small world.

Ragels Ziegenhof does have a website, and you can call them up- the number is in there. I called them the other day trying to find out more about the buck we borrowed. The guy was very easy to talk to, but they didn't have any info for me because they had sold him to someone else, who sold him again, and the last owner was the one we borrowed him from. 
Like I said, I don't have any pics of him , and I didn't know much about conformation at the time, so I can't help you there. 
But he had a great personality; he was just the sweetest thing.  and at least one of his daughters inherited that- she's a lap goat, but getting to big for it.  I do have a picture of her.... Let me get it.


----------



## Texaslass

Here she is. Fiona- she's the most like her dad and the most Nubian-looking. (Her dam is an alpine)


----------



## LaMee

I ban every body becuse I have a goat show next week!!!!

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## goatygirl

I ban LaMee because I'm board


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lamee because I actually ban ace for not looking at my picture.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I feel awful.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because I do too!! 

Why you?


----------



## NubianFan

Don't know been feeling really bad for a while now. I guess I need to go to the doctor and find out what is going on with me. 
I ban sickness for being mean.


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> I ban Lamee because I actually ban ace for not looking at my picture.


I ban byccombe because I just got a chance to look she's a pretty girl but I def see the alpine in her


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace because yes, she's definately the best of both worlds. To me she looks more Nubian than alpine, but I guess that just because we don't have any Nubians, so she looks way more that way than the Alpines.Did you get to look at the Ragels Ziegenhof website?


----------



## aceofspades

Not yet I'm at work and shouldn't be on this app lol


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace because we got a new FFA advisor. I'm liking her already! 
Running for student advisor!(;


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I have a horse show today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatygirl because I went to the fair today, and was disturbed by the lack of animals!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because Phoebe has the BEST manors!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emileanne because my old dog (not around anymore), had the best manors EVER, and was really smart! She would politly move over if you said excuse me, she knew how to open gates, doors and the fridge, if you handed her a hard boiled egg, she would peel the shell off with her claws and paws, then eat it.
Crazy smart dog, miss her.


----------



## emilieanne

That is a smart dog!!

I ban little bits because that reminds me of my dog, Rosie. 
She was a red bone **** hound. (2,000$ dog!) she was stolen at only like 4 years old then the old lady died 2 years later & alllll the animals were put down. Including her<3 RIP baby!

She knew how to open gates, some fridges with the drawer to the meat lol, and screen room doors. 
Your dog is smarter than mine though lol. 
Mine was Huntin smart, was careful with what animal she attacked but if there was meat on the table, she'd eat it all.

















She's on the left. The right was her boyfriend lol. Buford. He was our chocolate lab & wouldn't leave my side when I had food poisoning. But his paw, on her neck, was swollen really bad, wasps....
Then that's her as a puppy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a cutie! Dogs are really smart ( I do not care for cats one bit, they're jerks!). My next dog is goning to be a Mastiff, either a Neapolitan, or an Old English, haven't decided which one yet. 

This is my old girl.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Cute dogs! I am the opposite, I think dogs are brainless and cats are genius. I am much more of a cat person...
And nearly twice as much of a kitten person! Love those babies.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Trinity ranch because I like cats AND dogs! Though I think I'm slightly more of a cat person... I want to have both in the house with me one day; maybe when I have my own house.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I'm a total dog person. I only like cats when they are 2 inches tall and just starting to walk, they are cute then, not any bigger! Lol
oh if only they stayed tiny...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because I like 1 cat out of every like 500. Occasionally there is that one cat that I can't say no to. 
My dog is dying pretty fast so I wanna find another dog quick. 
My step dads cousin has a standard poodle

















She had puppies & I want one.. 
I have to baby sit them in a week & a half for 2 days too.. So this is gunna be hard not taking one home!!!! D: 
The close ups are of the ones I possibly want. 
The all black one then a black & white one with sort of a diamond on it's back/hip


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because I have an orthodontist appointment this morning >.<


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Moka-Farms because i got home at 1:00 am from my horse show


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Olivia because I want to know if she did well!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Moka farms because I get my braces off in one week! :stars:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because she is lucky!!! :wahoo:
I get mine off (hopefully) sometime in November.


----------



## Texaslass

LOL! I ban Little Bits because everyone does! I feel like I'm still 15-I guess I'm just young for my age. :lovey: 
And I also ban you for not being on here much lately; where you been?


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, guess you are smarter than me! For a long time I thought you were an adult, but after a while I suspected you of being younger- maybe 15 or 16.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Yeah Lacie- Where were you?? Stealing someone's buck? :ROFL:


Um, yeah , trying too anyways , where the heck were you?!

Lol, its been a hectic week. MORE goat pens to build (for the kids), pigs to move, put the boar in with the sows so I can have December piglets, breedings to plan, fences to fix, doctoring one of my does my brothers dog tried to kill!!! Ahhh, I'm gonna kill that dog! (Jk, but not really. That happened tonight)


----------



## TrinityRanch

I guess that makes up for the time not spent on here  Sorry about your doe. See this is why I am a cat person... No, I am kidding. Can't blame all dogs for 1 (or 20) dogs' actions. Hope she feels better!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Um, yeah , trying too anyways , where the heck were you?!


Well... busy! And we hadn't planned our next target, so I was a little lost.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, well I guess that helps when the other party knows where they're supposed to go! Lol

I hope she feels better too! Dang dogs got her face, eye, neck, legs, even her udder! SO MAD! Ugh. Glad I heard her and ran out there, they had her on the ground when I got there. 
Not just one dog, THREE of his dogs!


----------



## Texaslass

That's awful! How did they even get inside the goat pen??

I ban Lacie cause you're probably wondering why I changed my name.  I have a thread on it in intros.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I am in florida on vacation!


----------



## emilieanne

Where are you?!!? 

 I ban nubianfan cause you didn't tell me you were in my neck of the woods!


----------



## NubianFan

Florida is a big state I am probably a long way from you! I am in Ft. Walton Beach this time.for
I forgot to ban anyone!
I ban everyone because everyone should be on vacation.


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Florida is a big state I am probably a long way from you! I am in Ft. Walton Beach this time.for
> I forgot to ban anyone!
> I ban everyone because everyone should be on vacation.


You are quite a ways away!!! 
Lol I'm in Daytona beach!!(; 
I ban everyone because I didn't get vacation this year!! D:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne for not going on vacation!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah and Emilie because isn't it _always_ a vacation when you live in FL? :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because it's HORRIBLE living in florida. 
Never vacation. 
You'd think it is, but think about the people that live there and had done everything, there's nothing left to do. 
Boring & you have to deal with the people that are just annoying


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know it. When people tell me that they are moving to Florida when they grow up, I remind them about the alligators. I don't think I could ever live there...

I ban Emilie because school is starting in less than two weeks. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> That's awful! How did they even get inside the goat pen??
> 
> I ban Lacie cause you're probably wondering why I changed my name.  I have a thread on it in intros.


They must have climbed the fence, they are known for escaping an 8 foot fence by climbing it if it has no roof, or the chew threw the chain link.
Very "wild" dogs by nature.

And yes, yes I am. What does 'byccombe' mean, or stand for?


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because trinity is actually wrong in a way!  lol 
The gators don't bother you at all. They're actually pretty sweet. 
We hunt them, eat them, and have pets out of them!(;


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They must have climbed the fence, they are known for escaping an 8 foot fence by climbing it if it has no roof, or the chew threw the chain link.
> Very "wild" dogs by nature.
> 
> And yes, yes I am. What does 'byccombe' mean, or stand for?


Jerky dogs. I would've wanted to shoot them for tearing up my baby goat.  sounds like you had a crazy week.

The thread I started about my name is called New Name! in the introductions. I would post a link, but I can't on this device. :/ it'd be quicker for you to read it than for me to type it all out again, lol.

I ban Lacie for not telling us how old SHE is!! Lol! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I ban Lacie for not telling us how old SHE is!! Lol! :laugh:


:laugh: I ban Sarah because I'll never tell! Mwuahaha!


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces because 30 is new 20 at least that's what I'm telling myself since I turn 30 in February. 

And I ban nubian fan because for thinking that Florida is a big state lol I'm from Texas. 
I do love the white sand beaches in Destin Florida tho one of my favorite vacation spots


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I ban Sarah because I'll never tell! Mwuahaha!


I ban Lacie because we could all just start guessing and bug you with our bad guesses till you can't help but tell us.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah, go ahead, guess! It actually sounds like it would amuse me with all the terrible guesses, lol


----------



## Texaslass

Hmm, well since you've been raising Alpines for over 20 years... I'm gonna guess you were a teenager when you started, or in your twenties, so right now without thinking too hard, I'm gonna say.... 38?? Am I allowed three guesses, lol?
Other people pitch in too; let's crack her wide open!! (Now it's my turn to go Muahahahah!!) :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

No.. She has a daughter that's got to be 18-20 

So I'm guessing 49 but I still feel like I'm off.. 
I ban lacie because her goats make me drool.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban sarah, because.....guess again! Muahaha! 

(There needs to be a smilie that is doing the evil laugh, lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> No.. She has a daughter that's got to be 18-20
> 
> So I'm guessing 49 but I still feel like I'm off..
> I ban lacie because her goats make me drool.


Guess again! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie.
You need to tell us if we are hot or cold. I don't know if I should go up or down!
And Emmilieanne, her daughter is sixteen. I saw that in another thread, heehee. question, is, is she her oldest?
Okay, Lacie, will you tell us if someone guesses within a year of the correct age?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh fine then! Lol, my 16 year old is my 2nd to youngest, youngest is 10, others are 18, 24, and 31. 
Emile was the closest  I like the decade jump in-between you twos guess :ROFL:

So, Sarah, you definitely need to bump your guess up!

Guess away! Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

Fifty... three? 

That's cool you have 5 kids  When I was little, I always wanted around 10, but I am not sure I could handle that many! :greengrin:


----------



## emilieanne

Nope. 

She's 54. 
I ban lacie cause I want to be adopted by her!! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm...getting colder....


----------



## emilieanne

51!!!!! 

 ? Yeah?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! You're a good guesser! Lol, secrets out, I'm old. And crazy, hit that 51/50 mark :lol:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Bycommbe, because I want my braces off, they hurt so much right now! I also ban Lacie because she did not ban!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, man, I go away for an hour or two, and you guys figure it out. Pout. Actually, believe it or not, I actually thought of you as fifty. I wanted to start out low so was not to hurt your feelings in case I was wrong.  I should've just said what I really thought to begin with.
My aunt is fifty something -fifty four I think- and something about you vaguely reminds me of her. That's a good thing by the way; she's the best aunt in the world, a bit crazy too, though lol!


I ban Moka farms. Your braces should not hurt  when do you get them off? And you didn't tell us how old you are.


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> Fifty... three?
> 
> That's cool you have 5 kids  When I was little, I always wanted around 10, but I am not sure I could handle that many! :greengrin:


I'm the second oldest of six.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, emilie was fast, 3 guesses and she got it! Its ok, I'm proud to be half a century old! I've always been a warped person, one of a kind that's for sure.

I ban Sarah because I made waffles for dinner and forget we didn't have any milk! Waffles are soooo not the same with a glass of water :/


----------



## Texaslass

Go out and milk one of your goats!!  LOVE waffles! Now I'm hungry. Oh wait, I was already hungry. Now I'm more hungry!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because she missed guessing  That's what happens when you leave... 

I ban Lacie because she is not OLD! Are you kidding?


----------



## Texaslass

Meant to say I ban Lacie for not drinking her goat's milk.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Katelyn because I'm supposed to not be on here so much!!  and we're getting ready for a market tomorrow...


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban byccombe because the ortho said my teeth may be sore, I have a chain pulling all my upper teeth together to fill space... I am 13, btw


----------



## Texaslass

I had chains almost the whole time, ugh. Now I have these really weird upside down triangle rubber bands that I have to wear right in the FRONT of my teeth, yuk, that are supposed to close my bite. Very humiliating. And debilitating; impossible to eat or drink while wearing. :eyeroll:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I ban myself; I have to go milk my goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah for 2 reasons.
1) its not milk time
2) the baby goats and calves are drinking it all at current time... little hob goblins.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Sounds fun, my teeth are a horrible mess........
I ban Byccombe because she bans herself.


----------



## emilieanne

It's ok guys my mom is 50 gunna be 51 in December. I'm only 15..... Ugh! 
Who ever said the braces thing, you'll HATE when they're off!(; 
Just got make off a few years ago I miss them!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban Sarah for 2 reasons.
> 1) its not milk time
> 2) the baby goats and calves are drinking it all at current time... little hob goblins.


:laugh:

I ban Emmilie; why would you miss having sore teeth that are impossible to floss and get food stuck in them all the time??!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban NDLover(; lol because the pain didnt fase me. Didnt hurt.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie maybe your teeth were straighter then mine were to begin with. I have heard that your teeth move easier when you're younger anyway, so maybe mine were more stubborn. :shrug: they were usually sore for about two days to a week after adjustments.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban the both of you because I never had braces, 
though I have had my teeth knocked out, bone chipped out of my jaw, and concussion and eye injuries before, to narrow it down to above the neck only injuries lol.
But if it makes you feel better all my bottom teeth are as crooked as they get.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie and bycomb (spelt it wrong I know. I like ndlover(; ) 
Because my teeth were far from straight. Had almost two inch gap Inbetween my front teeth...... 
I'm missing two teeth. Always have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, guess you really need those braces!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> I had chains almost the whole time, ugh. Now I have these really weird upside down triangle rubber bands that I have to wear right in the FRONT of my teeth, yuk, that are supposed to close my bite. Very humiliating. And debilitating; impossible to eat or drink while wearing. :eyeroll:


Crazy! So do I... though I cant wear them for more than 15 minutes without chewing straight through them  Mine aren't too close to the front. I think that braces hurt more when you first get them, because I have had mine for 1 year now and they don't bother me much anymore.

I ban Emilie because my mom is going to be 50 this year! Since I am 14, it makes us even 

I ban Lacie because her animals are hob goblins. You still have baby goats at your place?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have 6 baby goats, my retained one. 3 are still on milk.

I ban Katelyn because my dog got in horse hoofs way....


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I ban lacie and bycomb (spelt it wrong I know. I like ndlover(; )
> Because my teeth were far from straight. Had almost two inch gap Inbetween my front teeth......
> I'm missing two teeth. Always have.


Haha I like Byccombe better! It's my last name (sort of) Here, you can read about it: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/new-name-151930/
I know it's weird, but I like it.  You can call me NDlover if you like, though. Or better, Sarah. 
I have a close friend who had braces until last week(she had them on for like four years ), she used to have a big gap between her two front teeth. 
I've had mine on for a year and two months almost. Not so bad, really. My main complaint was absolutely NO overbite, and fangs. Okay, not fangs, but canines(or is it eye tooth?) that sit on top of my other teeth cause there wasn't room. Looks like fangs.  Mine haven't been hurting as much lately when I get adjustments.
actually, I think I get them off Monday or Tuesday!! I had forgotten to check, now it's almost over! I actually think I might miss mine a little too.  It feels a little like wearing jewelry in your mouth.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban the both of you because I never had braces,
> though I have had my teeth knocked out, bone chipped out of my jaw, and concussion and eye injuries before, to narrow it down to above the neck only injuries lol.
> But if it makes you feel better all my bottom teeth are as crooked as they get.


You're sounding more like my aunt all the time! lol She's had all kinds of injuries.
I think everything in the world has happened to her. She once was chased by lightning around her garage! true story.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, lightning!?! Thats scary, like the time I rolled my camaro off the side of a cliff with my 10 month old. Thank god a tree stopped the car from rolling more than 50 feet down!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lacie!!! Be more careful!!!! :shocked: 

I ban you all for being accident prone...I have never broken a bone, needed stitches, or even been stung by a bee. Guess I am lucky?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HOW have you never gotten a bee sting?!? You are lucky then 
I do know a guy who is 27 and to this day he has never gotten a bee sting either. Guess you two will never know if you're allergic! 
Odd thing about me, I can feel bee stings, but can't feel wasp stings... I think I'm broken, always been that way. Lol.

Im only as careful as Murphy's law allows me to be, you just start climbing your way out of the rabbit whole you got kicked into, and as soon as your almost at the top, BAM, somebody stomps your fingers and you fall back in.
And I JUST broke another mirror last month, knocked a hand mirror of the dresser in the middle of the night, stumbling around. 7 more years of bad luck.
LIKE I NEEDED THAT! Gosh! 

I ban the guy named Murphy who tried to steal the leprechauns gold, and the leprechaun that cast the curse that is Murphy's law (or so the story goes).


----------



## aceofspades

I ban little-bits-N-pieces because I'm 29 and I've never had a bee or wasp sting. 
I did get hit in the arm by a sting ray. When I was working on a shrimping boat. 
The pain was so bad that I turned ghost white and passed out.
When I regained consciousness we pulled the barb out with a pair of players put some Bactine antiseptic ointment on it and some ice. Then went back to work.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace. I've never had a broken bone or stitches, and I don't think I've even fractured anything. I have had multiple bee and wasps stings, though. And I once fell through the ceiling!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace for talking about wasp stings!! You jinxed me 
I got stung today on the wrist.. I'm allergic..... D: 
Ugh I hate them suckers!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne for getting stung. My bro. Is allergic slightly I think. He swells up like a balloon if not treated right away.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for not being able to fell wasp stings. THAT would be nice! I got one a couple years ago, when I was picking okra on a hot day (WORST job ever!!). I had my (gloved) hand in the plant, so I didn't see it till it stung me. Right on the tip of my finger, BAM! Felt like getting struck by a small bolt of lightning, or electricity. I actually cried a little, and I hadn't cried over an injury in years!

I ban anyone else that hasn't read about my name change yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its my superpower :lol: that and my no sense of smell (really nice when you have to clean up something nasty!)  

I ban Sarah because I did read your story.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie cause I feel horrible. Bleeeh. 

Hope y'all stay away from the flu


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I definitely don't need the flu! Hope you get better really fast!

I ban emiles flu


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lol, I ban anyone's flu! And it better not come back to ban me 
Although, if it were to do it right before school... *mischievous grin*

I ban Lacie because our 'borrowed buck' is leaving tomorrow! That awesome little cowboy bred our does already and is off  Can't wait to see the kids in Dec./Jan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still waiting for the bucks to go in rut, and the does to cycle. Not in a huge hurry though. 
Can't wait for spring though 

I ban the flies!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces for living so far away.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Olivia for Lacie living so close. She lives in California... I live in California...


----------



## LaMee

I ban trinity ranch becase I don't think no one lives near me I live in south Dakota

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban the three of you because I've never been ban for living close to someone before :lol:, and as far as far away, I am really thinking about shipping kids.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie because you should. 

That'd be my only way to get a doeling from you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well not only... if you REALLY wanted one you'd drive like a crazy lady to get one :ROFL: 
But I probably will ship kids, just gotta figure out the entire process involved 

I ban Emile for not cleaning my kitchen! Lol, I HATE doing dishes!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban the three of you because I've never been ban for living close to someone before :lol:


Hey, I banned Olivia, not you! And as for getting a kid, I would definitely drive like a crazy lady if I really wanted an Alpine doeling  Not sure my mother would go for that.


----------



## goatygirl

Well I ban Katelyn for living so far away also.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goaty girl; I HATE dishes and housework of any kind. I'd much rather clean the barn, lol. Or trim hooves. :slapfloor:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccomb because I like triming hooves of any kind.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban goatygirl because I did just trim 2 does' hooves. And now my hands smell like goat feet...


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Katelyn because I have to trim hooves later.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccombe because my goat's hooves are already trimed


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goatygirl no fair!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccombe because I only have 7 goats and 4 of them are yearlings


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goatygirl we have 11, but 6 of them are under 5 months old.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban bycombe cause I have 4 goats. 

1 is a yearling. With a precocious udder(;


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban emilieanne because we only have 5 goats and 2 of them have to go away... :sigh::blue::tear:


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I ban bycombe cause I have 4 goats.
> 
> 1 is a yearling. With a precocious udder(;


And her name is Baby! And her baby's name is Liberty.  But you sold her, right?
I'm jealous of your Nigerians BTW! :greengrin:

I ban Moka farms.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Sarah because she didn't post a reason to why she banned me.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Moka farms because I couldn't think of a reason.


----------



## emilieanne

Byccombe said:


> And her name is Baby! And her baby's name is Liberty.  But you sold her, right?
> I'm jealous of your Nigerians BTW! :greengrin:
> 
> I ban Moka farms.


Well.. No baby's udder was from liberty. She was 4 months bred when I got her instead of the supposed 1 month max(; 
But her name is cricket. 
You're jealous of them?? why is that? 
Ahh. So maybe I do have decent goats!!?

I ban moka because maybe she hasn't seen my nigerians. 
These are them.









Little tots estate phoebe









South oaks classy cricket









Sabrina (not registered :/ )









Painted feather star sophya


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Well.. No baby's udder was from liberty. She was 4 months bred when I got her instead of the supposed 1 month max(;
> But her name is cricket.
> You're jealous of them?? why is that?
> Ahh. So maybe I do have decent goats!!?


Lol I'm confused! I thought you meant Baby, guess I was wrong. 
I'm no good at conformation, I just love Nigerians, and I really like yours' colors. 

I ban Emmilieanne because I did NOT trim hooves today. Arg, I ended up rearranging two rooms with my mom instead. (one my bedroom) we had to take apart a bunk bed in the process, and couldn't figure out how to put it back together, lol! We had to take apart and put it back together about five times. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ :lol: glad I have mechanic's and constructors in the family!

I ban Sarah because I'm cooking dinner and on here at the same time, lol


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits because bycombe is confused :/ 

Baby didnt have a precocious udder. She was Prego. Then shortly had liberty 
Cricket has a precocious udder.


----------



## Texaslass

That's funny! ^^I ban Lacie because I'm actually pretty good at building things and making things. 
The problem was that my little sister (half owner of said bed) had taken the head boards off, switched them, and put them back on wrong with the wrong bolts or something. And we didn't know it till we had tried to put it back a few times.


----------



## Texaslass

Um, I meant Lacie cooking and being on here was funny.I ban Emmilieanne for posting before I could.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccombe because I need to go to the barn today but I don't want to.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban everybody because I just got my braces off!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yes!!! Do you love it?

I ban Sarah because she got hers off and I didn't. But just wait...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because I just put my retainer in. 

Lol! It has guyharvey oh it


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emilie because I don't know who Guy Harvey is, or how he could be on a retainer?? Lol.

Yes! I love it! It feels great to be able to smile unimpeded! :leap: arty: :fireworks: :stars:

This is me all day:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bam Sarah because I need a new fence charger :GAAH:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause you need to borrow some of my happy faces.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I _bam_ Sarah for banning Lacie who _bammed_ Sarah... :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Katelyn for being a spelling Nazi. (Pst, don't tell anyone, but I am 1/4 German too) :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I had no idea there was a typo, you notice everything in grammar! I notice everything in goats 

I ban Sarah for baning Katelyn for baning her for baning me.  and I stole one of Sarah's happy faces,


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because _I won't tell a soul..._ 

I guess you could say that I am 1/4 German. I have so many other things, that it is hard to keep track of my percentage :lol:

I ban Lacie because it is your job to notice every goat thing- you are a judge!! And nice happy face


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban Sarah because _I won't tell a soul..._  Teehee!
> 
> I guess you could say that I am 1/4 German. I have so many other things, that it is hard to keep track of my percentage :lol:
> 
> I ban Lacie because it is your job to notice every goat thing- you are a judge!! And nice happy face


Uh, YEAH, me too! I guess I should just say I'm "American" :eyeroll: yuk.

Yeah, nice happy face!
I ban Katelyn because I need to go clean my room some more before I go to sleep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Katelyn because I don't even wanna add up the percentages of what I am!
I immediately know that I'm part,
Sioux Indian
Blackfoot Indian
French
Irish
English
and who knows what else


----------



## Texaslass

Cool! Now, would you attribute your... specialness to the Indian? 

My family is very Celtic- British isles ancestry. Irish, Scottish, English, Welsh, German, maybe a tiny bit of French(ew)


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know for certain that I am-

Scottish
German
Russian
Dutch
Italian (I am only a little bit tanned, the Scottish negates it...)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Cool! Now, would you attribute your... specialness to the Indian?


Definitely! And also the way I was raised has to play a big part of it. 
My father was raised on the Whitecloud reservation in Kansas, my mother was half french and half Irish.
The Sioux Indian is definitely the most violent of them all though, Blackfoot was as well. Indians and alcohol should never mix!

Celtic is awesome! So is Russian, Italian, and German! Some cool people on here


----------



## TrinityRanch

Don't we all know it! We all like to think that we are cool :shades:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little bits cause my step dad offered to build a lean tue & a barn or somethin like that at my house for my goats. 
Hmm. Decisions decisions.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne Because I want a dog but my parents dont.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl because that's the way it is here too.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Indians and alcohol should never mix!:ROFL:
> 
> Celtic is awesome! So is Russian, Italian, and German! Some cool people on here


I think so too!   I like being Celtic. 



TrinityRanch said:


> Don't we all know it! We all like to think that we are cool :shades:


Lol! Yeah!

I ban Emmilieanne because we just have one DUMB dog.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccombe because that is not what were talking about LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I van goatygirl because I get the best of both worlds!! A pen at my house AND my Dad's property!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because ban is spelled with a b not a v


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone for having so much fun without me while I was on vacation!
I van everyone back to the beach for some more fun!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because I can't beliee we have a spammer on here!! So aggravated!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban all spammers but not spam. 
I ban Emilieanne for not finding me a perfect Nubian Doe and bringing it to me while I was in florida! LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I did?!!? 

Why didnt I keep it?!(; 
Lol I ban nubianfan because this spammers goat chases her on the golfcart, has seizers, is in labor but doesn't kid and dies, goes in a hole the dog dug, and does a whole lot more all in one night/day!! I want me one of them!!! Miracle goat!:0


----------



## emilieanne

Oh and nubianfan, you hit the nail on the head!(; 

Pickles and ice cream... Skinny in the jeans.. Spa outing!! woohoo!!!!! lol


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne for wanting such a troublesome goat when she already is stressed over property. She would have to travel to check on this crazy goat. Maybe the spammer is plagued with several terrible crazy goats.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because that is true!! That goat would be almost as bad as my dad! I don't need that!! Lol  
I figured out the property thing btw(;  so excited!! 
Ill have a Pen AT MY HOUSE within the next week & a half. That's gunna give me time to perfect my dads property. Then once it's good, ill be doing CIDR & hopefully AI'ing.


----------



## NubianFan

Woot woot! way to go! I may get in trouble for feeding the trolls over on that other thread but is hard to resist. 
I ban trolls, and troll dolls especially lime green ones.
I ban Emilieanne for being such a smart cookie.
I ban everyone else for good measure.


----------



## emilieanne

Nubianfan! You crack me up!! 

Thank you 
I'm trying to be as calm as possible but boy is this really making me P.Oed. D: gahhhhhh. 
I ban purple trolls. They have more frizzy hair. Dunno why though.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne because I trimmed hooves today! And managed to get some help from my usuallyratherreluctantsiblings.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban byccombe because I STILL need to do that!(; lol 
Not hard for me though


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because that is great! I never ask for trimming help. Everyone else always does it wrong... :doh:

All of the trolls threads are gone (for now). Thank the Lord!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban frizzy hair.
My sister is 16 years older than me, she used to have troll dolls back in the 70's when they were first popular. When she was 19 and I was three she would take me cruising with her and show me off to people. She had one of those horrible trolls hanging from her rearview mirror. I was terrified of that ugly, scary thing. I stole it one day and buried it in the back yard. THIS IS NO LIE. 20 YEARS later my dad was digging a new water line and dug this thing up. He thought it was one of my long lost beloved toys and brought it in the house and saved it til I came in to see mom and dad and handed me that thing. It looked exactly the same, 20 years under the ground and it didn't deteriorate one bit. It was like something out of a nightmare. I hate those things still today. So I BAN the maker of troll dolls.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Katelyn because I usually do it myself too, but I was too lazy today.  I'm trying to teach them how to do it right so I won't have to every time.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan for posting at the same time.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because that's creepy. 

I believe it!(;


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Byccombe for posting at the same time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww Emile! Pickles and ice cream?! Bleh! That's like my eating ice cream with ketchup, jelly on burgers. I know people that eat that... lol you probably weren't eating pickles and ice cream, but those two things should never be in the same sentence. Haha

I ban nubianfan because I have to clean my house...again....2 year old wreak havoc.


----------



## emilieanne

Lacie, I HATE pickles with a passion! Lol it was a joke from what nubianfan posted on the spam thread.  
My last name is dill.. And I can't stand my dad (where I got the name from). So I don't like either of the pickles  if that makes sense. 
I ban little bits because her herd name makes me feel like I should have thought harder when picking my herd name out. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I ban emilieanne because my computer ate my post to you about pickles. More later I gotta get to work now.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan's computer. 
And while we're on te subject of Lacie's herd name, I've wanted to asked what inspired it? 
I'm 99.9 % sure that my herd name is going to be Byccombe.  I mean, It's original at least! Easy to remember, if hard to pronounce.


----------



## LittleBock

Banned because now I feel somewhat silly for not having a herd name. >.>


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlebock because you shouldn't feel that way! I only have one for ADGA. 
But mine is dumb:/ 
It's Tipsy T. 
Everything I named when I was a kid was tipsy t ____. 
So yeah. Also, something in the Bahamas was called tipsy t. I think it was a bar or a restaurant?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, the old tale of my herd name. Lol, crappy tale, but it has a history that inspired it!

I come from an incredibly poor family, like back in the day we would scrounge around the house, parking lots etc to get 29¢ for a McDonald's hamburger to share between the family. That's how poor. 
So as you can imagine we didn't have the money to just jump right in and buy a whole herd of anything at the time. We had to go a little bit at a time.
I started out training German shepherds for personal protection when I was 17-19 years old. At 19 I had my first daughter, still raising dogs. Later on when she got older she wanted to show market hogs, I let her. She shown them for about 4 years, and every year she would cry her eyes out. So we decided to get her dairy goats, something she could show and take back home.
NOBODY and I mean nobody within a 100 mile radius would sell us a dairy goat. So I talked to the judge, Kristi, and she said, "I have a few for sale". So we went down a bought her a small show string from Kristi. Well my daughter shown them that year and absolutely wiped the floor with the other goats and everyone was so p*ssed that Kristi sold us those goats, because they couldn't get any goats that were better then ours.
And every year for about 4 years we added a few goats at a time. We also got into cows, starting one at a time. Because we didn't have a ton of money. Little by little we pieced together our herd. 
So our herd was made from Little Bits N Pieces 

And one show year the goats brought back a disease and wiped out the entire herd. But we started over and pieced it back together.

My youngest daughter is responsible for our cattle dogs, when she was about 4, my friend Lisa had a litter of pups, and my daughter always picked up and carried one of the red males around. No matter when we went to visit, she picked up no other puppy that that same red male. And I'll be darned, that pup never sold! Lisa stopped by my house one day and said "take it, darn pup won't sell, and your daughter loves it". She handed him to my daughter, and at that point you can't say no, but I was ticked off at Lisa for a bit because I didn't like cattle dogs. But that pup, Patch, changed my mind. Never have I seen a dog that can take so many kicks to the head, from cows and horses, and not even be faised, they just keep going. Doesn't matter if their leg is broken, they're still out working. My neighbors ran patch over 3 times, broken his leg each time, but that never stopped patch. They can take a horse rearing up and stomping both front hooves on their head, few days later they're back to work. Incredibly tough dogs!

Then I bought her a blue female, Princess. And then we bought a red female, Sorchia, and another blue female, Candy. 

So no matter which species, we build our herd, with little bits and pieces.

There's a lot more to the story, but I could fill a book with it.
So pretty much since I was 19, it has been Little Bits N Pieces. A lot of people's herd names don't have the back stories like mine, but everyone has a unique herd name, whether it be their last name, the street they live on, or the type of scenery around them. No one person has the same herd name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emile because I didn't realize I wrote a book of a story! Lol, oh well.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ah, the old tale of my herd name. Lol, crappy tale, but it has a history that inspired it!
> 
> I come from an incredibly poor family, like back in the day we would scrounge around the house, parking lots etc to get 29¢ for a McDonald's hamburger to share between the family. .


Hamburgers used to be only 29 cents?!!! Wow.

But how sad, sorry, sounds tough! 
It's cool that your herd name actually has a history though, most people's probably don't. :/And how cool that your first goats were show stoppers! Most people have to breed up or work their way up to that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thinks were "cheap" back then. A loaf of bread was a nickel, gas was less than a quarter per gallon, it was doable back then. 
It was tough,but our past makes us all who we are today


----------



## emilieanne

I ban byccombe because mixing water and beet pulp is nasty! Lol 
Lacie, that is QUITE the story!! Wow!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, don't your goats eat it dry? Beet pulp isn't very tasty 

I ban Emile because I need a billion feet of pipe to run a bunch of sprinklers to my pasture because its dry and the grass is dead now :/


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Lacie because I finished my summer reading early, and yay tons of piping!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie because my goats do eat it dry but I don't want it to expand too much lol. 
So I soak it a tad.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne because I'm pretty sure my doe (Ella) that I thought was going to have kids this month turned out not to be bred, and I put her with the buck and she got bred yesterday I think and now I will have to wait for January for babies!


----------



## emilieanne

Byccombe said:


> I ban Emmilieanne because I'm pretty sure my doe (Ella) that I thought was going to have kids this month turned out not to be bred, and I put her with the buck and she got bred yesterday I think and now I will have to wait for January for babies!


I'm sorry!! 
I don't get kids until November so.. I know how you feel! 
I ban byccombe cause I feel special! I know when my does are bred and usually how many also


----------



## TrinityRanch

I only know that my does ARE bred when they AREN'T!! Grrr... aggravates me sometimes.

I ban Emilie because we sent our borrowed Boer buck back to his home today, and the owner told us she didn't want any money!  
She told us that all she wanted was pictures of his kids when they are born. I was pleasantly surprised at how nicely us goat people can get along.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I'm sorry!!
> I don't get kids until November so.. I know how you feel!
> I ban byccombe cause I feel special! I know when my does are bred and usually how many also


I ban Emmilieanne because I would've known when she was due but I just bought her a couple months ago and the owner told me she was bred for July or August kids. :/
How would you know how many??


----------



## emilieanne

I just have a sense. 

I have to know the animal before being bred or i have to Inspect it a lot, but It just comes to me 
I knew my doe was gunna have twins and I knew the other one was gunna have trips. I feel like this year Sabrina is gunna have 2 and sophya will have 3. It's more of a sense with my own does. 
And I do better guessing with Nigerians than anything! Cause I'm not use to the HUGE babies!(; 

I ban byccombe because it's raining and I'm thinking about how to make hay feeders.


----------



## Texaslass

I emmileanne because it's about to rain here too!


----------



## goathiker

I ban Sarah because we need the rain and...
I ban Lacie because gas wasn't 25 cents a gallon...unless you lived in the 20's


----------



## goatygirl

I ban goathiker because I don't need gas.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban, somebody, because in 1960 gas was on average $0.31, and in my particular town, it was $0.25 or $0.26 a gallon. A gallon of milk was about $0.54, a carton of eggs were $0.50
And I was about 30 when McDonald's hamburgers were $0.29.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban making soap and getting it all over my skirt. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I ban ungrateful kids. Yeah, don't ask me how my day is going...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban nubianfan because I need someone to convince me I don't need the all black doe all the way to the rigt.....









How is your day?? What's going on?? I'm sorry! 
I'm grateful! Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban bad days, not needing yet still wanting new goats, getting soap all over skirts, and 4 hour long freshman orientations in 80 degree weather! 
Ugh. We all need to sit down and play on TGS a while...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban trinity because I do need(; I need a new buck and a few more does to have a good sturdy herd(; ace even said it before(; lol 
And I don't think you have to sit through those orientations!  they're pointless anyway!  
I also ban migraines.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne for trying to get rid of her black goat. Now, I already have two black does, but if it was any of the others, I could probably be persuaded to take them off your hands. Except you live too far away... and I'm broke...


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban needing and wanting new goats! It rules my life! We kind of had to go to the orientation, you know, so we know where the restroom is and all that.


----------



## emilieanne

Byccombe said:


> I ban Emmilieanne for trying to get rid of her black goat. Now, I already have two black does, but if it was any of the others, I could probably be persuaded to take them off your hands. Except you live too far away... and I'm broke...


I ban byccombe cause I think she's confused  I'm saying I want the doe and I need someone to convince me I don't need it! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emile because I need dinner to cook faster. I'm making spaghetti! !


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I ban byccombe cause I think she's confused  I'm saying I want the doe and I need someone to convince me I don't need it! Lol


Ah, well, now how was I to know those weren't your goats!! Lol! Sorry, I'm always dashing on and off here; sometimes I don't pay enough attention. 
You can call me Sarah, BTW.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for making spaghetti!  I hate the stuff!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I ban Lacie for making spaghetti!  I hate the stuff!


!! *gasp!* How can you say that?! Doesnt matter what kind of pasta it is I LOVE the stuff! 
I suppose, to each their own, but not liking spagetti is just crazy!

I ban you because it is one of my favorites


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter hates pizza, can you imagine HATING pizza? She refuses to eat it at all, she will just go hungry if she is at a function where they serve the kids pizza, I have to send her a snack. 
Emilieanne, I bought my daughter a shirt and she hates it and refuses to wear it, now, I know people's tastes are different and I rarely EVER buy her anything without her present. But I KNOW her style pretty well and this was just a cute t shirt with a cute saying and she says it is mean and won't wear it. 
It wouldn't upset me, but this has happened several times, where I have found her something on sale I thought was cute only to get it home and she won't wear it.
Furthermore, she hates anything I like, I mean anything except animals we both like animals. But if I like a song she hates it, if I like clothing she hates it, if I like a color of nail polish she hates it, it is almost like she feels like she has to be the opposite of me. It gets old pretty quick. I feel like anything that comes out of my mouth she hates it and I just don't feel like we are bonded well at all except the animals. That really feels to me like our only common link.
And I know it is normal because teenager have to separate themselves from parents and prepare to fly from the nest and have their own identity. but it doesn't make it anymore fun. And she isn't even 12 yet so seems like she is starting her teenager business awful early to me.
I forgot to ban anyone or anything. I guess I ban myself for being frustrated about something normal.


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked: Not like pizza! That's like one of my most favourite foods in the whole world! Right up there with ice cream and hot dogs. 
My little sister is like that, contrary to everything. :eyeroll:

Lacie, I hate spaghetti I think because one time we had it with some friends who came to visit while they were us getting over the flu, and that night I got it.  I guess I kind of imagine it regurgitated every time I see it again, lol. I know, that's extremely gross, but it's true!! 

I ban Nubianfan for not having a signature.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds exactly like my 2nd child, except mine was 10X worse, from ages 12-21!


----------



## NubianFan

at 21 did she become human again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's when she began being a better person. She's 24 now, and I'd say she's a good human being now.


----------



## NubianFan

There is hope!


----------



## emilieanne

Nubianfan, it takes a lot of teenagers quite a while to realize they need to grow up and live with it. To just shut their mouth an learn. Lol 
Now I might only be 15, (16 in a week and a day  ) but, I get asked all the time "can I borrow, 600$, for the bills?" "How much money do you have for the bills?" It use to be me asking my brother "what's for dinner and where's mom?" She would be out partying cause she was getting through the divorce, we wouldn't get dinner that night. 
So I started REALLY saving my money and we had PIZZA almost every night. (; I love pizza still and I had it Atleast 4x a week for 3 years straight. 
Now, I do hate steak. I rather starve that night then eat steak. I had that every day for 6 months while with my dad. Nope. Never again! 
Will you show her something for me?









Show her this ^^. 
That is a note that my mom wrote saying she owes me money. Then all those numbers on the side, that's more money she took from "the bank of emilie" lol. 
Please, tell her that she has a good mom! Probably great but i don't know y'all lol 
At least her mom can buy her things, and it comes from her heart!

My brother on the other hand, turned 18 in January, is JUST learning about expenses and living on his own. Even though he's not. 
He went to court for open container on a vessel, he's not allowed to drink because he has random urine Analysis testing, but he just got caught again with beer on the boat. He said it was my dads and got away with it but come on! Don't do it!

So, it will take some time, depending what she goes through but if and when she goes to college, it'll be better good luck!

So, with my story typed and my fingers throbbing lol, I ban lacie because I wish she had Nigerians! Then I'd buy a buckling and doeling from her!(;


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because that is terrible that you have to be a bank for your mom. My daughter has a ton of good qualities. I will be glad when she stops being so argumentative and oppositional. She is smart and funny and a fair and caring person. I did show her your moms note. She didnt know what to think of that
I ban everyone else because we are on our way to look at the experimental doeling. b


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilieanne because that is sad.
I ban Nubianfan again for not having a signature. 
I ban sugar because it makes me break out something awful.


----------



## emilieanne

I'm glad that she didnt know what to think. Teenage girls, will not stop thinking about things until they "solve" it lol 
I ban Sarah because I'm about to email the people about that black doe!(;


----------



## Texaslass

I ban headaches.
Are you going to get that doe, Emmileanne?


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I just bought the experimental doe her name is Dru more to come later!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban snakes!!!!!!! OMG! And I ban my bf for jinxing me to see one and almost step on one today!!!!! D: 
I am gunna email the people and see what they want for her, if they test, all the good stuff. Lol my mom would kill me though


----------



## NubianFan

Aww come on Emilieanne I bought a doe today you have to also!
I ban Emilieanne for not buying the doe yet....


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Aww come on Emilieanne I bought a doe today you have to also!
> I ban Emilieanne for not buying the doe yet....


I ban nubianfan because I just bought two! Lol cricket and phoebe. (;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because, why only get one, when 2's twice the fun? Lol, I'm awful, I can burn through a stack of cash in less than 10 minutes! :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Lacie because I HATE to shop!!! 

I almost want to throw up every time that I go shopping. I am allergic.

And I also am going to ban Emilie, because we aren't going to convince you not to get the black doe  It's too much fun to watch people drown in an ocean of wondrous goats...


----------



## emilieanne

Lol trinity!!!! But I NEED y'all to convince me!  gahhhhh. New doe new doe new doe!!!!! 

I ban lacie because I save my money but when it's not show season and I haven't had babies in a while and I haven shown since February, I can spend all my money on goat things!!!! Lol ugh. 
Ok. Ill Email them! But y'all gotta pray my dad sets up the camp tomorrow!!(;


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I need a new goat.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goaty girl because I'M the one who needs a new goat! lol It's breeding season, and I only have one doe old enough to breed, and I have a buck and everything, so I NEED another doe! :lol: But I have no money.  :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Katelyn because, I didn't exactly mean shopping at a store, I meant animal shopping :ROFL:

If it's going to a mall or whatever, you can forget about it! I hate that kind of shopping, plus my phobia of pushing the shopping carts doesn't help..... I know, I'm weird, nobody has that kind of phobia except me! Lol, been that way for as long as I can remember, along with my phobia of people, and calling people....


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for having a shopping-cart phobia. That's kind of funny, though. 
I can relate to the other phobias though; I'm totally the same, people, phone calls, going places suddenly REALLY freaks me out... I could go on, but it's depressing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know, it's really weird. I would rather look like a crazy person holding everything in my arms in the middle of the store, than push a shopping cart! I absolutley do not push the cart, and returning the cart is 10X worse for me!

And as far as calling people, I'm totally impersonal and hate it! I get nervous, and my heart just starts racing when the phone gets that dial tone that its ringing, and when they pick the phone up and simply say "hello" I foget what the heck I was going to say,etc, and it's just awful. 
Unless I know the person, have met the person, and can easily talk to them in person, then I can call them, but strangers, heck no! 

I ban Sarah because, is there a name for the shopping cart phobia?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban Katelyn because, I didn't exactly mean shopping at a store, I meant animal shopping :ROFL:


Now that I can do all day!!! If I have the money...

Is there a name for the fear of pushing shopping carts? Of course there is. Shoppingcartaphobia. :lol: I have no idea, but it really made my day to hear that fear, Lol!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I ban TrinityRanch because some one at the horse show cut a hole I one of our tires on the horse tralier


----------



## NubianFan

WHAT!!! I can't believe that, what is wrong with people! I am sorry they did that to y'all.
I ban jerky people who cut holes in people's tires.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban vets that think because a dam (dog in this case) that has cracked teats, needs antibiotics -_- 
I also ban owners that believe in their gets with their life's!!! So help us god!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, people are jerks, and I don't agree with vets 80% of the time.... Just put bag balm on your momma dog 

I ban emilie because I have to start drying my does up for breeding season.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie cause it's not mine:/ lol 

I wa gunna puppy sit for them. 
They told me about it. 
One of the puppies was crying and is favoring one leg. What could it be? 
X-ray came back good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How old are the puppies?


----------



## emilieanne

4 weeks. She was the runt. Now she's bigger then the rest of them! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At 4 weeks I would think that they are just now starting to walk better, instead of favoring a leg and not walking. The leg could have been hurt if the mom snapped at her, could have been sat on by momma and she had her leg through the cage or something. Maybe sprained it trying to run.
Or if they are anything like queensland pups, they are already at each others throats, and maybe they were playing too rough, even though they hardly have any teeth at this age, lol.

I'd say, have them watch her for a few days, see if her leg gets better or worse.


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, you described the phone calling phobia perfectly!! That's _exactly_ how I feel when I make calls! I think I'm starting to get a _little _better lately since I've been getting goats and registering and stuff; have to call the seller, the vet, ADGA, AGS, Biotracking, etc. I've had to swallow my fear, but I still hate it. But I can talk to my friends ok...

:ROFL: I'm still laughing, because of the heart beating faster breaking into a cold sweat while the phone is dialing thing- that always happens to me!


----------



## emilieanne

Ok thanks they took it to the vet, vet gave her antibiotics and some other things. This darn vet and antibiotics! Lol 
I ban knee aces.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and I ban Emmilieanne (or Katelyn) because I knew you meant animal shopping.  Don't we all blow our money on animals? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't it just the weirdest thing? Why do we have those phobias!? I don't think I have a reason to be afraid of a freaking phone, or the person on the other end! I'd be a terrible receptionist! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Me too.  I ban electronic devices, including phones and computers. You can't trust them!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because this is my favorite side of babette! Btw, the goat next to her is Nehru, my buck kid at 9 weeks, I wean at 12 weeks, so if you did buy a doe kid from me, you'll know what size to expect! Lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I ban Sarah, because I don't trust electronics either! Like the Kinect for the Xbox360, or Iphones with Suri, just dont trust it. And what if those stupid "I agree to the terms, blah, blah, blah" that nobody ever reads is really our permission for people to spy on us?


----------



## emilieanne

That is a HUGE kid!!!!!!!!

I ban LaCie for huge kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: He was 60lbs at 8 weeks, wasn't dam raised either. THIS is why I never ship kids, or at least never tried, the cost would be a lot more than average I would think? 
And the bigger they are the better chance they'll reach the standard hight, right?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I ban Sarah, because I don't trust electronics either! Like the Kinect for the Xbox360, or Iphones with Suri, just dont trust it. And what if those stupid "I agree to the terms, blah, blah, blah" that nobody ever reads is really our permission for people to spy on us?


Uumm, YEAH! I sometimes even suspect kitchen appliances of syping on us with hdiden cameras or something. Lol, yeah seen too many movies and read too many books about that kind of stuff. 

What would you attribute your kids' size to the most?? A secret ingredient of sorts?


----------



## aceofspades

I ban byccombe 
Because I finally got to pick up my new buckling and doeling for next years breeding. 
We are naming the buck Midas

























The doeling we named calypso

















And we just had our first doeling out of my current buck Aragorn. 
He will be for sale this fall.

















His daughter looks very much like him even has the black stripe down the back. 
Still searching for a name.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban emilie because this is my favorite side of babette! Btw, the goat next to her is Nehru, my buck kid at 9 weeks, I wean at 12 weeks, so if you did buy a doe kid from me, you'll know what size to expect! Lol.


Your goats are SO amazing!!!! Ahhh! If I was heart & soul into dairy goats, I would probably be drooling all over my keyboard hlala:

Lol! Love that buck kid too. 60lbs at 8 weeks!? Wild! Our biggest this year was 50lbs at 10 weeks. Is your buckling a single?


----------



## NubianFan

awww they cuties
I ban Aceofspades for showing me more cuties.
So is your buck going to have the Midas touch? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Your goats are SO amazing!!!! Ahhh! If I was heart & soul into dairy goats, I would probably be drooling all over my keyboard hlala:
> 
> Lol! Love that buck kid too. 60lbs at 8 weeks!? Wild! Our biggest this year was 50lbs at 10 weeks. Is your buckling a single?


Yep, big ol singleton! Though my kids are always around that size by then, twins or singles, trips are always a tad bit behind unless they are on a Lambar... dairy kids grow fast, their horns grow fast, their hooves grow fast. They just hurry up and get the baby stages out of the way! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Byccombe said:


> What would you attribute your kids' size to the most?? A secret ingredient of sorts?


I ban Lacie for not answering!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Uumm, YEAH! I sometimes even suspect kitchen appliances of syping on us with hdiden cameras or something. Lol, yeah seen too many movies and read too many books about that kind of stuff.
> 
> What would you attribute your kids' size to the most?? A secret ingredient of sorts?


:slapfloor: I don't even trust the toaster! Lol, kidding.

Well, I find that deep tissue massages, herbal tea, and sounds of the rainforest help stimulate mental and skeletal growth..... yeah...
No, they're just allowed to stuff their faces 24/7, I check on them 2-3X a day, and that's about it.


And Aceofspades, pretty colors on those kids you got!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban lacie because you could always ship at a younger age. 
But yeah, it would cost more money! That's for sure!! 
Biiiiiig babies!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I don't even trust the toaster! Lol, kidding.
> ^^:ROFL:
> 
> Well, I find that deep tissue massages, herbal tea, and sounds of the rainforest help stimulate mental and skeletal growth..... yeah...
> No, they're just allowed to stuff their faces 24/7, I check on them 2-3X a day, and that's about it.


Massages, herbal tea... :slapfloor: oh, made me laugh... One would almost suspect _you_ of actually doing stuff like that!
But, seriously, they have feed out 24/7??? And they don't get fat, or bloat or anything? I'm afraid mine are so greedy, they would literally eat all day long if I let them, and blow up and explode!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, they have hay 24/7, some pasture to browse the grasses, loose minerals, salt, water, and the does get grain and milked 2X a day.

The kids get grain at 10 weeks, they have hay, minerals, salt, water, and milk the entire time (birth till they leave for the hay etc. Milk is cut off at 12 weeks). So they are eating hay and grain before I wean them.
With the heat treated milk fed kids (basically bottle kids, but not), they are switched from a bottle to a Lambar at 5 days old or so. They get cold milk from the fridge to the Lambar, I throw an ice pack in there so it stays good all day, and they can drink it whenever they feel like. They have a house with straw and a heat lamp in it, so they can stay toasty warm all night and day if they get cold.

And the kids get wormed once while they're here, and a couple hoof trims because they grow so fast, and so they're used to it.

I've only had bloat _once_ and that was this year with a bottle kid I was switching milk with (the combination of the whole goats milk and 20/20 replacer was wayyy to rich for that one kid, his sister was just fine with it though)

But that's all I do, not a whole lot.  I discovered the Lambar was _the_ way to go in 1996


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, they have hay 24/7,


 Oh, I was thinking you meant grain 24/7? Ours always have all the hay they can eat, 'cause we don't have enough fencing for them to graze, though I would love for them to be able to graze. (It is a pain to sit out there and watch them all day, if we let them out loose to graze. Not that there's a lot out there; everything is fried it's so hot :/)



> The kids get grain at 10 weeks..


 I've always heard to start on grain as soon as they will eat it? :shrug:



> With the heat treated milk fed kids (basically bottle kids, but not),


 ?? how is that not bottle fed? sorry, lots of questions.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Oh, I was thinking you meant grain 24/7? Ours always have all the hay they can eat, 'cause we don't have enough fencing for them to graze, though I would love for them to be able to graze. (It is a pain to sit out there and watch them all day, if we let them out loose to graze. Not that there's a lot out there; everything is fried it's so hot :/)
> 
> No, just hay, minerals, salt, and water 24/7. Grain is 2X a day. Though I do know people who creep feed the grain 24/7 and they have no problems with bloat.
> 
> I've always heard to start on grain as soon as they will eat it? :shrug:
> 
> I personally wait until 10 weeks for the grain, I do not want them growing faster than they already are. I have seen 1st hand, too many boers break down by pushing the grain to them (like that boer doe with the bad topline I posted in the other thread, that is what I have seen too many times) And I want to avoid that at all costs.
> 
> ?? how is that not bottle fed? sorry, lots of questions.
> 
> Well, bottle feeding would be going out there a bazillion times a day to feed them their bottles.
> A Lambar is a 1-5 gallon bucket, depending on your needs, with holes drilled in to to pull a lamb nipple through, tubes that connect to the nipples that go down to the bottom of the bucket, the tubes are like a straw in a glass of liquid. I have one-way valves on the tubes so the milk does not flow back down the tube when they stop eating for a moment.
> You can go out a few times a day with a lambar for enough that they all eat when they need, or you can do what I do. Fill it up and float an ice pack in there. They eat when they need, just like nursing off the mom.


This is a Lambar feeder.
And Lambar kids are NOT annoying like bottle kids, lambar kids don't really associate you with milk, equaling ~ mommy. I really dont like bottle kids for their pushy, always in the way, want you to feed the all the time, annoying nature. Bottle kids do not fit in with the rest of the herd either. So that being said, I don't like bottle feeding.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This is a Lambar feeder.
> And Lambar kids are NOT annoying like bottle kids, lambar kids don't really associate you with milk, equaling ~ mommy. I really dont like bottle kids for their pushy, always in the way, want you to feed the all the time, annoying nature. Bottle kids do not fit in with the rest of the herd either. So that being said, I don't like bottle feeding.


That makes sense for sure.^^ I don't like that either, how bottle kids will be all over you, but I never really thought about it being because of bottle feeding, just that they were socialized. Come to think of it, though, our doelings this year were on their mamas more, as well as bottle fed, and they're not as jumpy.
Sorry, I should've said I knew what kind of feeder you meant. I've seen those lots of times, and I'd like to have one, only we don't usually have many kids at once (like 4 to 8 maybe) so I didn't think it was worth it. But I would love to do that next year! We'll probably have a lot more kids-we'll have six does kid, hopefully, so maybe 12 or more kids, I guess. I hate going out a bazillion times a day (and night sometimes) to bottle feed.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for not playing the game.  Guess I should've started a thread, hehe.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Sarah cause I think I'm gunna use that this year!!! 
So do you take the lambar away or just leave it in there? I'm so interested!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah for not playing the game! And I ban myself because I wasnt playing it either


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban Sarah cause I think I'm gunna use that this year!!!
> So do you take the lambar away or just leave it in there? I'm so interested!


Just fill it up with cold milk, float an ice pack in the bucket, and leave it there 
When it's close to weaning I just put less milk in it.

I ban Emilie, because, maybe I will ship them younger, maybe I wont.  Would be a lot cheaper though....


----------



## emilieanne

Awesome and you don't have to worry about bloat?  that'd be helpful for when I'm at school!!!!! 
I ban lacie because my birthday is in exactly a week!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, it just like if they were nursing off their mother 

Cool! Cake and ice cream!!!:cake: :birthday: :balloons: :bday: :clap: arty: :gift: :leap::stars::fireworks::wahoo:
My brothers birthday is tuesday, I'm going for the cake! Lol, just kidding.

I dont think it can get any more festive than that! :ROFL:

I ban Emilie because she should get her property and sheds built and fenced so she can get more goats!


----------



## Texaslass

I an Lacie cause you can have the cake! I'll take ALL the ice cream! Mwuahahaha! I'm like the Cookie Monster when it comes to ice cream, lol.

Happy birthday to Emmilieanne! :stars: are you going to be sixteen?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Deal! I'll keep all the cake, and you know, emilie can have a piece, since it will be her cake and all..... and you can have the ice cream, unless its rocky road, or the triple chocolate brownie fudge its all mine if thats the case 

Oh, wait a second, what kind of cake? That makes a huge difference.

I ban Sarah because I just ran out of ice cream this morning, breakfast of champions


----------



## Texaslass

BTW, I really appreciate you telling me all about how you feed your kids, Lacie! I think I'm gonna print that post out so I can re read it when my memory gets fuzzy. Oh, I did have one more: (_where_ is the evil grin emoticon?? ) I've _read_ in books that you should feed a lot to pregnant does, up until kidding time, then right before they kid (if you know within a day or so) to withhold grain so that their milk won't come in so fast, and also to better facilitate kidding. But on _here_ I've seen people saying not to feed much of any grain while they're pregnant, and that its okay to let them pig out all they want right before kidding. So what's the _best_ way??


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for posting at the same time! But, yeah, okay you can have the rocky road, never really liked the marshmallows in it, though I will eat ANY kind of ice cream, lol. And yes, what kind of cake?

Oh, and I ban Lacie again for getting to eat ice cream for breakfast. No fair! I've gotta get me a cream separator and make that stuff!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> BTW, I really appreciate you telling me all about how you feed your kids, Lacie! I think I'm gonna print that post out so I can re read it when my memory gets fuzzy. Oh, I did have one more: (_where_ is the evil grin emoticon?? ) I've _read_ in books that you should feed a lot to pregnant does, up until kidding time, then right before they kid (if you know within a day or so) to withhold grain so that their milk won't come in so fast, and also to better facilitate kidding. But on _here_ I've seen people saying not to feed much of any grain while they're pregnant, and that its okay to let them pig out all they want right before kidding. So what's the _best_ way??


DO
*NOT*
DO
THAT!

Sorry, just had to make that crystal clear.....

I dont feed any grain until the last 5 days before kidding, I give them about 3-4 handfuls a day of dry cob then. My does grow their kids and keep weight on just fine with alfalfa. When they are milking is when they need grain. 
IF your doe starts to not maintain her weight well during pregnancy, feed some grain, as you can safely assume she has 3 in there. Also maybe check for worms.

The very first year I had goats, I grained them while they were pregnant, I had to pull EVERY SINGLE KID, even the triplets were monsters. 
If you are going to grain during pregnancy, only do it in the beginning, the last trimester is when the grow the most, so I would not grain then, that would only accelerate the kids growth, sometimes to the point the doe needs a c-section, depending on the grain and how much was given.

After they have their kids is when I really start to grain the does. And I don't see why people would want their does to not make much milk at kidding time, I always want them bagged up at kidding time so I KNOW that they have enough for their kids.

After they kid I will give them a 16% lactaion grain, then bring in the calf manna, alfalfa pellets, sunflower seeds, still keep the cob in the mix, and maybe add beet pulp.

But I have a doe that will have moster kids without a lick of grain all year, so they really dont need grain while they are pregnant, unless they are carrying a lot of kids.

And it is best to have them in really good shape before breeding, for healthy development early on, and so you don't need to feed them more.

That's how I do it, everyone has a different way of doing things though, so play around with it, see what works best for you.

However.... if I'm flushing the doe, I will give her a high protein grain 2 weeks before I breed her, and continue to give her a high protein grain 2-3 weeks after she is bred, then I cut her off over a weeks time.


----------



## emilieanne

Well I'm thinking if making my own feed, cost effective an health! Any ideas?? 

I will be sixteen. The cake better be chocolate or I won't eat t lol. And I HATE frosting. Ice cream will be chocolate too(; 
Just talked to my dad. He's gunna fence it in this week and I'm going to clear areas. 
I need to get to work on the trailer though so I can lock them up at night!! 
I'm SO excited!!!!!!  
Hopefully I get my truck too!!!! D: ugh. So stressed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea on making your own feed, I've always just used the bagged feed, Cathy (happybleats), and goathiker mix their own though.

Yay! Chocolate cake!! My favorite, I like mixing ice creams though (vanilla and chocolate  )

Woohoo on the fence!! What kind of truck?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Lacie because she didn't ban, and I like cake. And brownies. And ice cream, and popsicles, and cupcakes, and muffins, and cookies.... if you excuse me, I need something sweet.


----------



## emilieanne

Hopefully an f150. My dad is texting the seller of this one:









V8. 
But I told him about this v6, think it's ok for goats in the back seat??









I ban pimples that don't pop!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I drive an old beat up double cab full length bed f 250. 
I ban everyone else because I have pics of Dru baby on the Goat frenzy board!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh....I see, lol, I am not a fan of short bed trucks, or fords. But they look nice 

I ban spider bites!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie because I am not a fan of fords either even though I drive two of them!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I love ford!!! And love short beds. Weird! 

I ban mouth sores inside.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I haven't ate my blackberry pie yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm just about to make a blackberry pie.... weird!

Canker sores do suck! I'm sorry.

I ban fruit flies!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Ohhhkay I'm back! sorry to take so long-milking and such. 

THANK YOU Lacie, for clearing that up! I have been very bothered, wondering what to feed pregnant does and when and all, specially since I _thought_ that I had a doe that was getting close to kidding (she's not :/), but I kept seeing all these different opinions, so I didn't know. Whatever you do is good enough for me, lol!
Now I will feel less like I'm just stabbing in the dark. This year we fed some grain and alfalfa while they were pregnant-can't remember how much right now, don't think it was anything outrageous- and I had to pull some of the kids. :/
But then, our Alpine girls were bred to a big PB Nubian buck, so the kids were bigger than norm. anyway. One was a single huge doeling- man that was not a birth to repeat. I had to rearrange her (all FOUR feet were coming first) and pull with everything I had. She made it though, so did mom, and they were both fine. She turned into a horrid spoiled brat though-we sold her.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Well I'm thinking if making my own feed, cost effective an health! Any ideas??
> 
> I will be sixteen. The cake better be chocolate or I won't eat t lol. And I HATE frosting. Ice cream will be chocolate too(;


 Chocolate cake IS good, even though I don't really like cake. 
And chocolate ice cream is one of my favourites! Right after Mint Chocolate chip.

As to making your own feed, I've been considering doing that, too, but I couldn't find anything super healthy, so I think we're going to go with organic feed. It's expensive, but I think if we get it in bulk we can afford it (I hope!) Do you think you could find any organic feed in your area?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban people who don't like Fords! Lol, Emmilieanne, my brother would probably likethose trucks; he likes Ford trucks, but I think he likes long beds better (more room to stash junk )


----------



## NubianFan

I ban people who don't like long beds.
Sarah, I actually like our f 250 it is co owned by me and dad. It is our joint farm truck. I have a ford focus and I am very underwhelmed with it. This is the second ford car I have had and I have had trouble with both of them, both before the warranty ran out, this one was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. It had 6000 miles on it so because of that they knocked $7000 off the sticker price and gave me a couple thousand over blue book for my trade in, BUT I feel like they knew what they were doing and was unloaded a piece of junk lemon on me. It has had problems literally since I drove it off the lot. So that is my ford story.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Ohhhkay I'm back! sorry to take so long-milking and such.
> 
> THANK YOU Lacie, for clearing that up! I have been very bothered, wondering what to feed pregnant does and when and all, specially since I _thought_ that I had a doe that was getting close to kidding (she's not :/), but I kept seeing all these different opinions, so I didn't know. Whatever you do is good enough for me, lol!
> Now I will feel less like I'm just stabbing in the dark. This year we fed some grain and alfalfa while they were pregnant-can't remember how much right now, don't think it was anything outrageous- and I had to pull some of the kids. :/
> But then, our Alpine girls were bred to a big PB Nubian buck, so the kids were bigger than norm. anyway. One was a single huge doeling- man that was not a birth to repeat. I had to rearrange her (all FOUR feet were coming first) and pull with everything I had. She made it though, so did mom, and they were both fine. She turned into a horrid spoiled brat though-we sold her.


Yep! Always kidding troubles my way if they have grain! Never had that kind of presentation though! I've had head twisted back and tucked under the armpit before, I've had them trying to come out brisket firsts (WTH!?), I've had them just showing a tail before, some try to come out sideways and rib cage first, 2 at a time, crazy stuff, but I've yet to encounter all 4 feet!

An alpine bred to a nubian shouldn't make larger than normal kids, they have the same height and weight standards 

Just some good alfalfa hay & minerals, some oat/grain hay here and there, and those kids should come out just fine next time. :thumbup:

Unless they are like my doe gracie who eats like a dead bird and still has huge kids , she's the only one I have like that though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rats! I ban myself for not banning 

I like long beds, and dodge!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep! Always kidding troubles my way if they have grain! Never had that kind of presentation though! I've had head twisted back and tucked under the armpit before, I've had them trying to come out brisket firsts (WTH!?), I've had them just showing a tail before, some try to come out sideways and rib cage first, 2 at a time, crazy stuff, but I've yet to encounter all 4 feet! *I know, crazy, right? I had only recently seen that somewhere, that they even could be presented that way. I was like, *!
> *Some of those other ways you mentioned I've never even heard of!! *
> 
> An alpine bred to a nubian shouldn't make larger than normal kids, they have the same height and weight standards
> *!!!??! I looked it up specifically (unfortunately, can't remember where, so I can't prove it, but I DID! ) and it said that -I remember this- alpine does average 130 lbs, Nubians 150 to 160 lbs. can't remember for bucks, but the buck we had was really big. Bigger than the alpine buck we had borrowed before, and they were close to the same age. Every time I come on here, I feel like more of a dummy, lol! :lol:*
> 
> Unless they are like my doe gracie who eats like a dead bird and still has huge kids , she's the only one I have like that though.


^^ :ROFL: The one that had the huge single is our "dead bird" eater, too!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for not banning and having more posts than anyone else on this page, lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if I must drag the technicalities in here, I will, lol. ADGA breed standard minimums! So who ever wrote that garbage about the 2 breeds being way off, all I have to say is....
In their face with a can of mace, make them cry all over the place! I have personally raised both breeds. Moving on.... :slapfloor:​
*Alpine*
Mature does no less than minimum height (30 in./76 cm)-minimum weight (135 lbs./61.36 kg)
Mature bucks no less than minimum height (32 in./81 cm)-minimum weight (170 lbs./77.27 kg)​
*Nubian*
Mature does no less than minimum height (30 in./76 cm)-minimum weight (135 lbs./61.36 kg)
Mature bucks no less than minimum height (32 in./81 cm)-minimum weight (170 lbs./77.27 kg)​


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Lacie for having too much info on nubians and alpines


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No such thing as too much info! Lol, unless its personal stuff, then that can get to be a bit TMI.. 
And not just Nubians and Alpines, I know about all the dairy breeds like the back of my hand! 

I ban NyGoatMom for believing in such a thing as knowing too much about goats


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, no I believed you, I was just surprised! They really are identical in size, aren't they? Huh.Well I ban people for writing things that aren't true! 
And I ban Lacie for the same reason NYgoatmom did lol.
Oh, and I ban not having enough time on the Internet, not enough trips to the library, no experience, and no goat friends making me such a dummy about goats.  So glad I have you guys now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its ok, we'll take you under our wing and give you our sage advice! :lol:

I ban people who write that rubbish too! 

My pie is almost ready!!!! Woohoo!!! I have WAY too much of a sweet tooth I think,


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Lacie for having pie...I have been wanting a good ol fashioned New England whoopie pie for a week now! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, I just thought of more words for rubbish,
Hogwash
Baulderdash
Poppycock
that's all for now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what kind of pie that is, but I only like 2 kinds of pie:
Hot and Cold! 

I ban Stephanie because its a hand picked blackberry, blackberry pie! 
I have Soooo many blackberries around here this is my 7th pie in the past 3 weeks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I ban Lacie for having a delicious pie and making me drool :drool:


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> awww they cuties
> I ban Aceofspades for showing me more cuties.
> So is your buck going to have the Midas touch? :laugh:


I hope so lol


----------



## emilieanne

I ban freezing rooms when I need to get ready fr school. 
Guys, I'm miserable lol. 
Wish me luck! D: 
No organic feed here Sarah!:/ 
I'm gunna study this and come up with my own recipe. Then ill probably ask lacie about it  
Is grass hay good for them? Like high in protein?


----------



## NubianFan

Emilieanne I mixed up my own feed, I cheated though I copied what the seller was using because looking at Dru it obviously worked. It is goat feed, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp shreds, and black oil sunflower seeds all mixed together. Plus she feeds them flakes of hay at each feeding. Then I am top dressing it with mineral. They are chowing down.
I ban AceofSpades and EmilieAnne and Lacie because they haven't went over to goat frenzy and looked at my new Saanen/Nubian Princess yet!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because I'll have to try that mix for my goats


----------



## NubianFan

I even used all the same brand name products as her except for the goat feed part, I can't remember which brand she said on that but I just bought a feed formulated for goats and thought I would try this mix so far they like it at least. 
I ban goatygirl for no particular reason at all!!


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> I ban Lacie for having pie...I have been wanting a good ol fashioned New England whoopie pie for a week now! LOL


I have no idea what kind of pie this is either, but they are all sounding good!
I ban Lacie for having blackberries! We have a tiny patch of wild dewberries, but there's usually only a handful once a year, IF you can beat the birds!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Sarah for not know the diffrent types of pie.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goaty girl because we never make pie; I don't know why, just don't.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Byccombe because there is a new pitbulls and parolees this week!


----------



## emilieanne

Week Sarah- I'm doing just about the same thing right now. 
But I mean going totally off of bagged foods. And making my own like that! 
I ban migraines and sucky friends who leave you stranded at school with no ride home randomly.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Week Sarah- I'm doing just about the same thing right now.
> But I mean going totally off of bagged foods. And making my own like that!
> I ban migraines and sucky friends who leave you stranded at school with no ride home randomly.


I ban those friends too!  Though I'd hardly call them friends...

Doing the same thing as what now?? Sorry, I didn't get what you meant.


----------



## emilieanne

The feed with bagged feed, alfalfa pellets, and beet pulp shreds. 
I ban Sarah cause she's above me lol

And I meant to say "well Sarah-" sorry!!!!! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because when they need a ride, ditch them, see how they like it!

And I ban emilie because I got your weather!! Its gross and humid, and 96° outside. Grrrrr! 

But it's ok, because my pie was super good, even though it was done at 9 pm, and I let it cool for an hour, then I had to go get ice cream. So around 10:30 pm I had some pie! And then another piece at 11:30. ... and some for breakfast .... lol


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I ban emilie because I got your weather!! Its gross and humid, and 96° outside. Grrrrr!


Sounds like here, except it's hotter, it's 100 degrees! Which actually almost feels good, because it's cooler than it has been for a while, lol!

It's okay, Emmilie! I ban your non-friends again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No!!!! I'm sweating IN my house! I don't like it!

I ban the radio for playing nothing good right now.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Lacie because she should move to Maine.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie and Mokafarms because they should move to Texas- not where we live, though, we're not in the good part- out west in the mountains, that's where I want to live. It's _awesome_ out there!


----------



## emilieanne

It's BLAZING hot today here too! Lol

I ban my non friend too. Ill be sure to ditch him! It happened before too. Ugh. 
Well my first day was ok. But I have a bad migraine so. 
This is what I looked like today:









I think I looked semi nice until the sweat curled my hair lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is your hair naturally straight or curly? Mine is SUPER curly, when I was a kid it was almost afro curly, it looked like I had a perm all the time, then it started getting longer and the weight of my hair pulled the roots down, so now its ok, still pretty curly/wavy, and THICK! Oh my gosh I think I have the thickest head of hair ever, I swear I lost half my hair this summer (shedding I guess, lol), and you can't even tell. But I seriouly think it was half my hair, when it was wet it would just come out in handfuls ever time you ran your fingers through it. Every time I brushed it, it would fill my hair brush up 4 times! It's ok though, my hair stopped falling out as much. 

And heck no I ain't moving to texas, or maine, or anywhere else! I hate the weather everywhere else. Right here where I am is perfect, until one of those fluke days comes by.
The spring is mildly cold to warm, sometimes hot, the summer is fair to hot, the fall is nice and room temp, and the winter is not so bad, sometimes we get snow, other times its mostly rain. It does freeze in the winter a lot though. One of the lowest this year was 28 degrees. 
But I LOVE it when it snows, it is SO pretty, it's not muddy, its a winter wonderland! I have pics  I have a lot more on my other computer but it's being a pain it the rear and wont open that file of my pictures, grrrrr!

Ice








Part of my pasture








Part of my road








Part of my pasture








Another part of my road








Trees with snow








Another part of my road


----------



## Texaslass

WHOOAAA!!! :shocked: that is so beautiful, Lacie! I don't blame you for not wanting to move! But I still love Texas! I would like to live where it snows though.  I've only seen snow 2 or 3 times in my life; it never snows here where we live now.   even though I've never had a Christmas with snow, it doesn't ever feel like it should be Christmas when there isn't any.One year here it was 80 degrees on Christmas Day!!! Can you believe that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats horrible! I always see the snow on chirstmas even if it hasnt snowed here yet. I always drive around and look at people houses when they have their christmas lights up too, it's beautiful! My one regret when it snowed here last is that I didn't make a snowman  
It used to always snow here, in the winter, but the weather is changing over the decades and I get less and less every year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban us both because we didnt ban!


----------



## Texaslass

Well I know, but it was too pretty to ban!! I ban no snow here, and less snow there. I suppose you could always blame "global warming" :eyeroll:


----------



## Texaslass

It snows in the mountains, part of the reason I want to move there. I ban myself just because, I guess.


----------



## Texaslass

You know what? I ban all of us for not playing this game right; I think maybe it's time we just start up a convo in the Chatter Box, lol. Or PM each other... Any one else have any better ideas of how to not mess up the game?


----------



## emilieanne

That is gorgeous!!!!! 

My hair is wavy & curly. Different areas. 
I ban the person above me. Idk who is there lol


----------



## Texaslass

I was above you. :wave:
Wavy and curly hair is cool. Mine is straight and frizzy. :/
I ban Emmilie because I have work to do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I'm not really sure it matters at this point, were the only ones playing, every now and then Nubianfan and ace come.on an ban, but mainly its just the 3-4 of us banning


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, you're right. LOL! Okay pawty time!arty: We can do whatever we want on here
Haha! I ban Lacie cause I found out that ONE of my goats at least has a tattoo, but I'm not sure yet about the others, gotta try again with a bigger helper (my little sister can't really help much, but she tried. She's onl 7) my bro. was busy tonight, but I wanted to try anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

I was gonna say, I don't think anyone cares, this game kinda seems like the socialization part of the board anyway, and besides I ban anyone who minds if we mess up the game.
Plus I ban Sarah because she is the poster before me per the rules of the game.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I figured some would have a tattoo! Maybe put them on the milk stand to hold them better.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban banning and not banning!! And I ban watching 11 episodes of Supernatural in 3 days ...  Not good. Don't even think about starting to watch it. Not even one episode. Any of you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, sorry Emilie, I forgot about your question. No, grass hay is not generally high in protein, with different types of grass ranging from 7-9%, to whereas alfalfa is about 18% if cut at pre-bloom, and about 10% cut after the bloom. But it also depends on how its grown, when its cut, etc. Some grass hays are also really high in phosphorus, so, not the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban banning and not banning!! And I ban watching 11 episodes of Supernatural in 3 days ...  Not good. Don't even think about starting to watch it. Not even one episode. Any of you...


:laugh: I've found a lot of TV shows that within 5 minutes you're hooked!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ahhh, I know it! My sister and I switch off every night between watching Doctor Who and Lost, we are very into both. Now I picked up this new one, and I am just hoping that I will still have time to do my homework this school year! :ROFL:

What are some shows that you guys watch? Not that I need any more...


----------



## usamagoat

TrinityRanch is banned for laughing too much!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Usamagoat because isn't laughter the best medicine? :slapfloor:


----------



## usamagoat

i ban little-bits-n-pieces for being a nerd, LOL hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I am a nerd, I have a lot fun with it though!

I ban usamagoat because there is a doe show in 3 weeks, BUT I didn't know about it until just know, and have already halfway dried my does up!! :GAAH: 
I flucked up :/

(Notice the child friendly version of that word :lol: )


----------



## usamagoat

I ban little-bits-n-pieces for being the last person to know the news :hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I wasn't planning on showing, but my friend just told me about it, so it was one of those "ooohhh...." moments!

I ban usamagoat because I hate today/nights weather! I went out to milk and it was so hot and humid it was like breathing warm steam, just so thick in your lungs. Bleh!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces for talking too much! :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban usamagoat because maybe I'm a social butterfly! And I think talking too much is better than abusing the emotion powers! It is 2am my time, and now I leave you all with a billion spastic emotions.
:leap: :clap: :wahoo: :fireworks: :stars: :snow: :snowbounce: :slapfloor: :laugh: :ROFL: :wave: :dance: :cheers: :


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well sorry I ditched y'all guys! 

Bad migraine last night. Was crying it was so bad. 
MAN I hate those! 
Thanks for answering my question lacie 
So, I'm thinking about tattooing. What "gun" do y'all prefer? The clamp with the slide in numbers or te other thing hoeggers has?


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> Ahhh, I know it! My sister and I switch off every night between watching Doctor Who and Lost, we are very into both. Now I picked up this new one, and I am just hoping that I will still have time to do my homework this school year! :ROFL:
> 
> What are some shows that you guys watch? Not that I need any more...


Have you ever seen The Legend of The Seeker??!!! My sister and I are Totally addicted to that one, and since getting the DVDs, have found that it is physically impossible to watch less than 3 episodes at a time (and they are almost an hour long each, I think) 
Never seen Doctor Who, but it must be cool, as everybody's into it now.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Lol well sorry I ditched y'all guys!
> 
> Bad migraine last night. Was crying it was so bad.
> MAN I hate those!
> Thanks for answering my question lacie
> So, I'm thinking about tattooing. What "gun" do y'all prefer? The clamp with the slide in numbers or te other thing hoeggers has?


I'm so sorry! :hug:
I ban migraines!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I use the quick release, size 5/16 tattoo pliers. However mine have never worked the right way, the ear is always stuck... but hey it's been a long time, I hear they work now 

I ban Sarah and Emilie because you left me to talk to strangers! Lol, just kidding.


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: 
I ban Lacie having to talk to strangers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never been so scared on my life! My mother always told me never to talk to strangers, it was dark out....I was alone.....everyone left!:tears:

:slapfloor:

I ban Sarah because today's my brothers bday and I get cake and ice cream


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor::slapfloor:
I ban Lacie for not sharing her cake and ice cream! :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Lacie for never going one day without talking about ice cream! :ROFL: 

And Sarah, I have never heard of that show, but will look into it


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> And Sarah, I have never heard of that show, but will look into it


I ban Katelyn for not knowing about LOTS (Legend of the Seeker). 

Then again, maybe you shouldn't... if you're into anything medieval at all, you'll be hooked for life.  I will say, there's a lot of stuff we have to , um, fast forward really fast, especially on the second season, but otherwise it's awesome!


----------



## emilieanne

So do you tattoo ALL the way through the ear? Lol  I'm so excited to have my birthday come up so close to when I'm expanding my herd. I am **hopefully** get everything I need. 

Sarah, thanks you! I still have one today. Going back to the doctor tomorrow after school so we will see. 

I watch a show calle pretty little liars and MAN is that scary! It's the scariest chick flick ever. My boyfriend even watches it!(; 
I bah Sarah.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I have heard of PLL! ^^ Looks scary, but I have never watched it.
Sarah- We usually fast forward through a lot of things, I mean, Supernatural isn't the nicest show on the block either. It is a little scary sometimes!!! Doctor Who is just about the most family friendly Sci Fi show there is. Well, maybe besides Star Trek TNG 

I ban Emilie because you started school already?!  Ugh... we start on Thursday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, the needles punch right through the ear.

I ban....whoever....because I can't find all my nail tools


----------



## emilieanne

Trinity it's on tonight at 7 then at 8. Different episodes. At 8 is the new one.  abc family! 

Thanks lacie!  new does new does new does, here I come!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I bah Sarah.


 Bahahaha! I "bah" you too!  lol:hammer:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't see that. 

Works well though huh?(;


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Katelyn because I start school either August 26 - September 2nd, we're homeschooled and the deadline is the beginning of September.


----------



## TrinityRanch

We homeschooled the last 5 years, and we always started in September! Now we have to go when they tell us... :lol:
I ban Moka for homeschooling!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Katelyn


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl for not banning katelyn for a reason and because I love her profile picture <3


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> We homeschooled the last 5 years, and we always started in September! Now we have to go when they tell us... :lol:
> I ban Moka for homeschooling!


I ban littlegoatgirl because Katelyn doesn't homeschool any more (if I'm understanding that right) We homeschool too.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Sarah because we are going to public high school now 
Home got too boring! It is usually just my mom, my sister and I at home, and my dad works a lot. Even with 50+ animals, it isn't fun not to be social or talk with real people. We also wanted to start FFA since we can't seem to fit into a 4-H club any longer.

It is cool that you homeschool, Sarah  Lots of good memories there, but we are trying to move on. I hope high school will be decent!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban TrinityRanch because my name is also Sarah, and because her profile picture looks like one of my goats!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Katelyn because I am going to a public high school next year.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban moka farms because I am old and she isn't.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Nubian fan you always say the funniest things! :lol: I bet you're not old-I don't think people are old until they are like, 70.


----------



## NubianFan

I am 41 and sometimes I feel decrepit other times I feel like I am still 17 til I look in the mirror and scare the holey bejeesus out of myself. 
I ban getting old.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you all because I just got a fish tank!!!!!! 


Ok now, what freshwater fish are easy that I should put in there? 
I've looked at cyclids and tetras.what else?


----------



## NubianFan

guppies are my favorite, easy to keep and the males have all the pretty tails.
I ban mollies because my mollies ate all my other fish.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself because I know nothing about fish. The only kind I've had that lived were Bettas, and they have to live alone. Well, if you get a male, but they're the only ones worth getting anyway- the females aren't pretty.
They make pretty good pets though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban bycombe or however you spell it because I killed my goldfish about 17 times when I was a kid, so my mom would "take him to the vet" when he was really buying me a new one! Lol, good thing goldfish are cheap!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Actually male bettas CAN live in a community tank if you very carefully select the other fish. You must not select other fish with large brightly colored tails. I had my blue male betta in a community tank with guppies, mollies and platies. I misspoke earlier it wasn't my mollies that killed all my other fish it was my sunrise platies. My platies killed my betta first, then my mollies, then my guppies, then they had babies. I think they killed the others so they wouldn't eat their babies. So while I didn't have a successful community tank it wasn't because of the betta he did well with all the other fish and was not aggressive to them at all. It can be done successfully I just am not the person to do it cause really fish are a lot of work. 
I ban myself for wrongfully accusing my mollies in the previous post.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban NubianFan for banning herself, because she likes Nubians and therefore shouldn't be banned!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan because I didn't mean they couldn't live with any other fish, I was meaning they can t live with other beta males. I said it wrong.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban you all because I just got a fish tank!!!!!!
> 
> Ok now, what freshwater fish are easy that I should put in there?
> I've looked at cyclids and tetras.what else?


Cool! I have 9 tanks in my room alone! The biggest is a 135 gallon, others are 10-120 gallon.

If you want a community tank DO NOT get any cichlids! They will kill each other, and your fish.

Get some guppies, platties, mollies, endlers, tetras, whiteclouds, things like that. You can put bettas in there too, with a big enough tank they will not fight.

I ban myself because I am a huge aquatic enthusiast! Along with everything else


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban little bits and pieces because I haven't herd of half those kinds of fish, lol


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked: That's a lot of tanks, Lacie!! You might want to consider seeing a doctor, I think you have a condition!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban both Sarahs above me because I want fish too!! For some mysterious reason, my mom doesn't want me to. We have 10 horses, for goodness sake, why not a fish tank? :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah, I just wanted to make sure people knew that, a lot of people mistakenly think bettas have to be alone. I guess I just hate to see anything lonely. LOL I hope I didn't sound gripey I didn't mean to. I really am not very good with fish at all. 
I ban littlegoatgirl for banning me for banning myself. LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban NubianFan for banning me for banning her for banning herself!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> :shocked: That's a lot of tanks, Lacie!! You might want to consider seeing a doctor, I think you have a condition!


Maybe....its an obsession....an addiction? :lol: like I said, my zoo of animals is not a hobby, its and addiction.

I think I have over 30 fish tanks in my house, a 16,000 gallon swimming pool for koi and 2 ponds. Aquatic enthusiast!!

As for parents not letting kids have a fish tank, I can see that. What if the glass breaks, and floods your house. That's a lot of damage

I just got back from my brothers bday party  had a lil too much fun...


----------



## emilieanne

This is great guys!! Thank you

I'm exciiiiiited!!!! 
I'm gunna come home today and clean it, set it up woohoo!! 
Maybe I will try getting a beta for the tank. 
Ill see(; they're just really laid back alone. I want them to SWIM! Lol

View attachment 3878


I'm in love with this fish! 
I want a glow in the dark one too!!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah, I just wanted to make sure people knew that, a lot of people mistakenly think bettas have to be alone. I guess I just hate to see anything lonely. LOL I hope I didn't sound gripey I didn't mean to. I really am not very good with fish at all.
> I ban littlegoatgirl for banning me for banning myself. LOL


That's okay, I _did_ say it wrong, I said they had to live alone, and they don't, just not with other males of the same species. I wasn't bothered 
I ban all this talk of fish on a goat forum, lol. Not really, just need something to ban.

Oh, wait, I ban TGS app on my device for not working; it just shows a black screen and won't do anything. Now I have to load pictures from the computer, which means I have to resize them and everything. :sigh:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Emilianne because my cat does not like pet fish.
I ban Sarah for post before I finished typing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl for banning two people


----------



## Texaslass

I ban littlegoatgirl because this is a typical sunset here


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban banccombye because we have pretty sunsets here too, but I'm still incredibly jealous!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlegoatgirl cause I'm here, at the doctor, Trying to figure out what is wrong with me cause my migraines, and it's FREEZING!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban freezing doctor's offices. I don't know why they are always so cold!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban going to the doctor's too!! I went today and got shots. At least, they told me that I got shots; I didn't feel it 

Your sunsets are beautiful Sarah!!! Wow! The first picture was taken by me, and the others were taken by a professional at our beaches. Sunny California!


----------



## Texaslass

Beautiful, Katelyn!! It looks a lot like here, (sometimes) but better photography, lol! It's so hard to capture the beauty on a camera!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I know it! I ban Sarah because I am officially signed up for school. One day before it starts, Lol!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban NubianFan because she is not old!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Mo-Ka Farms because I'm not old either!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban the both of you because I'm old! I've lived in 5 decades, 2 centuries and 2 millenniums! That is old!

But my youngest daughter pulled a technicality on me, SHE has lived in 2 decades, 2 centuries, and 2 millenniums herself, and isn't even 18. She thinks hers is more impressive, lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban the both of you because I'm old! I've lived in 5 decades, 2 centuries and 2 millenniums! That is old!
> 
> But my youngest daughter pulled a technicality on me, SHE has lived in 2 decades, 2 centuries, and 2 millenniums herself, and isn't even 18. She thinks hers is more impressive, lol.


So have I! Katelyn: barely scraping by since 1999. I ban you because you aren't old, and neither is Nubian Fan. What exactly is your basis of comparison?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban this device that won't let me use TGS app even though it used to, and now I can't load pictures.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban TrinityFarms because I'm incredibly tired and want baby goats NOW


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My comparison? I ain't what I used to be! :ROFL:

1999! I thought you were 16-17? Course, I thought Sarah was around 14.... you're all young though!

I ban Katelyn because I hate floors.


----------



## Texaslass

Floors?I ban Lacie cause I'm pretty sure Katelyn is 14-that is , unless she was lying the other day when I asked, lol.  JK


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, if she's a '99 child, she'd be 14, but before I knew she was born in 99 I thought she was a bit older.

Yeah, my floors suck. Once upon a time a water line flooded the house, so we had to rip out the carpet. Its just plywood floors here. I think I'll replace them next year though.

I ban Sarah because the hardwood floors I was going to get was discontinued.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie cuz she should get laminate.
My name is Leslie in case anyone ever wondered. I am _*trying_* to learn names.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban NubianFan because I'm also trying to learn name! I'm Sarah btw!!! I'm 13


----------



## Delilah

I ban Nubian Fan because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Delilah

I ban little goat girl because we happen to be the same age and because we both banned Nubian Fan at the same time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I was looking at those floors. Like Pergo wood floors, but better. 

Alrighty, your name is now in my imaginary file cabinet inside my head. I never forget names 

I ban Leslie because I deem it necessary to comply with the rules of the game.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacks cause this day is too long, and yet it long enough. And because you should look at this: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/funny-152668/

I never forget names either! Finally, someone who understands! Everyone I know including all my family members can't remember names five minutes after being introduced to someone! :doh:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban byccombe cause I'm EXTREMELY tired. But I dunno why.


----------



## Delilah

I ban emilieanne because I can't wait to breed my goat.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emmilianne because I also am very tired and don't know why!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmileanne cuz I am too, lots of reasons, lol. How did your Dr. visit go?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh no, two Sarahs I was doing good remembering til then! Okay I can handle it as long as we don't get two of some other names thrown in as well. 
I ban Sarah above me because I used to could remember names and phone numbers like a rolodex but the older I get and the more info packed in my brain the less good I am at that sort of thing.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban all of you because obviously you all type faster than I do. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

I ban littlegoatgirl and Delilah and Nubian fan (Leslie  ) for posting at the sAme time as me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban NubianFan because I want to go play with my goats but don't have the energy to


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My goodness, 3 posts at one time!!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

I ban littlegoatgirl because I'm in the exact same predicament. Except that it's about to rain, so I can't go out with it thundering and lightning, lol.


----------



## Delilah

I ban little goat girl because she's too lazy to.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban little goatgirl (Sarah) because I feel the same way, I called in sick today because I was running fever and have stomach virus symptoms, so I have layed in bed most of the day and played on computer or slept. I was watching Destination Truth on Netflix with my daughter til a boy called her and she ditched me to talk to him. LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Delilah and Byccombe AND NubianFan because they all banned me at the same time! How Rude!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Delilah cuz I need to workout, but it's no fun.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Byccombe because I SOOO agree!


----------



## Texaslass

Whoops, posted at the same time again! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I ban littlegoatgirl (Sarah) again because I banned her too but she forgot to mention me. I ban Byccombe (Sarah) because I need to start working out but probably won't even though I got invited to a gym.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I ban littlegoatgirl (Sarah) again because I banned her too but she forgot to mention me. I ban Byccombe (Sarah) because I need to start working out but probably won't even though I got invited to a gym.


Why not? Just curious. I would LOVE to workout in a real gym with equipment and all. I usually just do it in My room, and with concrete floors, it's not too comfortable.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Why not? Just curious. I would LOVE to workout in a real gym with equipment and all. I usually just do it in My room, and with concrete floors, it's not too comfortable.


Well I work full time and I am going to grad school full time. Classes just started back this week, so probably I will start doing homework instead of being on here quite as much. So just finding time is an issue. Plus, I am very out of shape and the gym I got invited to is pretty hard core and I know a lot of people there and not sure I want to be grunting and sweating in front of all of them. Plus it isn't a normal gym, there are no machines, it is like a regimen they give you to do each day and it changes daily and it is just in a warehouse it isn't heated or cooled or anything. Plus one other reason that I don't want to go into on the internet. I actually own a treadmill also, I just need to get it out and use it. 
I ban myself for being lazy.


----------



## Delilah

I ban NubianFan for being lazy, but then again I'm pretty lazy myself.


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I understand. I would not want to go there either I don't think. I ban myself for being lazy right now.


----------



## emilieanne

Ok- doctors, this is how it went lol. 

I was given a prescription to try an if it doesn't work, then gunna try some other things. 
I am getting allergy testing done within the next week, and were cracking down HARD on trying to figure out what's wrong. 
Went to go pick up prescription- 450$! For 12 pills!!!! Umm no lol. Ridiculous! I'm pretty sure it doesn't cure cancer. So that's how it went. 

I ban Sarah. Cause......... I feel like it's been 4 years since I was awake last.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's a bit expensive for 12 measly pills! Probably won't even work.

Hope you get everythimg figures out though!

I ban Emilie because I think one of my sows is bred! Woohoo December piglets!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Little Bits and pieces because I don't know her name, and I accidentally typed Little Buts (don't worry I changed it)


----------



## goatygirl

I took this pic of my Nana's lake


----------



## Delilah

I ban goaty girl because that is a pretty picture!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Delilah because her picture is a horse and this is a goat forum!  (don't worry, no hard feelings )


----------



## Delilah

I ban little goat girl because I guess I'll change it and because I don't see any goats in you're avatar! (;


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Delilah cuz there is a goat in her avatar, it's just hard to see- it's to the right.


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I ban Delilah becauseshe looks pretty in that picture! Hope y'all get good babies out of her this year 

Thanks lacie I wanna figure it out before show season so I'm not miserable! Lol


----------



## Delilah

Thanks! I ban emilieanne because I'm still not positive on who I'm going to breed her to lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban somebody because this doe (Ella) still has white eyelids even though I've wormed her like four times with different wormers in the last 2 months and treated her with two different cocci meds AND given red cell for a week and then once a week for a month or two.  I don't know what the problem is. the fecals said cooci and strongyles, but I treated for both and no change.
Any thoughts? I have a thread going, but nobody knows what to think. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah, what have you wormed her with?

And I ban littlegoatgirl because my name is in my signature  And pretty much anywhere you see "Lacie" that's probably me since I hardly think anybody with that name is spelt like mine, the standard spelling for it is "Lacey" or "Lacy"


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie my friends little girl spells her name the same way but she is only about 7. 
I ban everyone because I am starting to get hungry now.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Nubian Fan because I just ate.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Delilah because she didn't share, what did you have?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Nubian Fan because I had TACOS and I also ban Lacie because in on my app on my iPod so I can't see signatures!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, makes more sense!

I ban littlegoatgirl because I just had tacos too, weird, I also had cake


----------



## Delilah

I ban Lacie because I had taco salad lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! Lets see, I had chicken, rice, scrambled eggs (left over from breakfast), mushrooms and cheese for dinner, with pancakes as dessert. That sounds like a ton, but it wasn't; it was all mixed up together (except the pancakes which I had after, and they were little  ) -it was a moderate bowlful. 
I ban Lacie (or whoever's above me) cause I have to go visit with the family.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah because now I want pancakes...


----------



## Texaslass

I wormed her with Cydectin in May right after I got her, ( it's been longer than I thought!) then a few days later with a wormer I got from Hoegger called Golden Blend (active ingredient Morantel Tartrate) didn't seem to do much, so got fecals done which came back clean except for cocci. So I dosed with Corid beginning of June. Also gave her a B shot somewhere in there. Looking at my records... Okay it was only three dewormings- last one was with Ivomec plus on July 27.
And she's been getting red cell since the beginning of July. :scratch: 
I'm stumped. Her eyelids are as white as a sheet.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I'm going to bed!!!! Night! everyone!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlegoatgirl cause I don't know what I'm wearing to school today...... D: lol I just want to put some sweatpants on. 
Today is a lazy day. I feel it.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emilie because she could wear a pair of jeans and a t-shirt lol!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban NubianFan because I will be breeding my only goat for the first time!


----------



## Delilah

I ban goaty girl because she didn't ban me :'(.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Delilah AND Emilie because I don't have school until after Labor Day!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl because i have to take the second day of school off because of a fair.


----------



## Delilah

I ban goaty girl because I don't have school until the 6th and then we have that Monday off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Deliah cause I'm done school


----------



## Delilah

I ban J.O.Y Farm because I have 5 more years left!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Deliah because it will go by fast  trust me.. As you get older time flies! My parents always said that.. I have noticed it the past few years lol! Where has the time gone?! Lol

BTW. I like your avatar


----------



## Delilah

I ban J.O.Y because I like her avatar too, the goat in its cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  my new baby 

I ban Deliah cause we are done showing for the year


----------



## Delilah

I ban J.O.Y because we went to three shows including the 4h fair. We did not do well in either of the first two shows, buut with some of the same goats we did really well at the fair! So next year we're only going to one show because they have a buck show lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We did two shows this year did pretty good.. Some did good at one show and not so much the other lol! Depends on the judge..

I ban hot days


----------



## Delilah

I ban hot and humid days those are the worst!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for not playing!And I ban tiredness.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Sarah because I dont know what buck I'm going to use.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I've been cooking up some plans with a few friends....goat plans.... mwuahaha!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Byccombe said:


> I wormed her with Cydectin in May right after I got her, ( it's been longer than I thought!) then a few days later with a wormer I got from Hoegger called Golden Blend (active ingredient Morantel Tartrate) didn't seem to do much, so got fecals done which came back clean except for cocci. So I dosed with Corid beginning of June. Also gave her a B shot somewhere in there. Looking at my records... Okay it was only three dewormings- last one was with Ivomec plus on July 27.
> And she's been getting red cell since the beginning of July. :scratch:
> I'm stumped. Her eyelids are as white as a sheet.


I ban Lacie because I am curious!
And because I don't think you saw this^^...Whoops, I forgot to say I just finished giving her Dimethox about 5 days ago, and all the others I dosed are getting pinker lids.
are you finally getting Nigerians?  I hope so!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Sarah because Lacie Skipped me!


----------



## emilieanne

I wore jeans and a guy harveyshirt. 

I ban lacie because why does my mom have to talk to me about VERY awkward things?! Your a mom! Ugh. Sooooo weird!!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emile because I agree lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban emilie because....I have no idea, when there is something awkward that needs to be discussed, you will NEVER find me! I might just be in another state before you even know it  it is weird and I hate that stuff!

I ban Sarah because I will PM you some thoughts on that.

And I ban everyone because I'm cleaning out my attic and DANG I feel old! I found goat papers from 1994! And I found some old pictures, ads, bucks I used, old breeders I knew, everything! And the papers today are wayyy different now, the old ones are funny looking


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban emilie because....I have no idea, when there is something awkward that needs to be discussed, you will NEVER find me! I might just be in another state before you even know it  it is weird and I hate that stuff!


Lol, I ban Lacie for believing she's old again!!! :lol:

You sound like a cool mom, at least in that respect (can't say for everything, lol) I HATE it when moms-or anyone for that matter- bring up awkward subjects and make it worse by being embarrassed themselves too even though they brought it up....
yeah, I'd be in another state too.


----------



## emilieanne

Can you please adopt me?!!? Lol you understand goats AND won't talk about awkward things. 
This is the most awkward convo I ever had. ..... Lol 

Aaaaanyway, 3 days and I'm 16!!!!!
And two days til I see my boyfriend!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Was it anything to do with your bday? Lol, don't tell me the details, not trying to pry at all, just wondered if it had anything to do with that.  Mothers can be strange. :sigh: 

I ban dishes.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Sarah because I have nothing better to do with my time than ban her.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Sarah cause it has something to do with me turning 16, yes. And **cough cough** things....... Lol know what I mean? 
Mothers are very weird. ....... I dot think ill EVER have an awkward convo with my kid (when I have one/two!)....


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, I thought so!  Yeah, I've had those. I don't intend to ever have awkward convos with my kids either!
I ban that there's thunder here but no rain (again! it did this yesterday) We need the rain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I think I get weirded out about that stuff because my mom was really weird about that stuff, always kept that on the hush hush, if you know what I mean, lol
I mean what the heck are the school books for anyway, they tell you all that stuff!

I just found a bunch of old pictures of the kids in the attic. Way funny 
AND OMG I just found all the registration papers for the Pygmy goats and Nubians I used to have! The things I've done over the years 

I ban somebody because I'm still not sure if I'll get ND's or not. For now I'll stay with what I have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I just found a pic of me holding a baby goat up to a lactating mare so it could nurse! Oh.. again..the things I've done


----------



## emilieanne

No.. You NEED to get Nigerians!!!!(; 

Or you can wait, buy a doeling, or two from me, and start with them(; lol 
Does corn, just plain corn, have any nutrition? 
I ban sleepy lazy days. Ugh


----------



## Texaslass

Exactly, Emmilieanne! She doesn't know what she's missing, we'll have to think of some way to make her understand. Ella *should* have kids on Jan., I would like to give you one of them, but I don't think I could part with them, lol.

I double ban Lacie for not getting Nigerians!


----------



## emilieanne

Well, that's ok. You dot have to part with them(; but I can part with my girls babies!!!!(;
I have 3 Nigerians kidding from December until march.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It has a little nutrition. Corn itself is lots of calories and carbs, so it does put weight on them.

I am thinking about it still, its just that my main thing is I like high producers, I like the full size breeds. But hey, maybe I can breed a good udder on them! And goodness the babies are cute!

Ugh! Tell le about it I've been in a 110° attic all day!

I ban the attic!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, no, no! Don't you do it! If you give me a kid I'd have to give you one to make things even! Though.....they would eat less than my monster babies...... onder:


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Well, that's ok. You dot have to part with them(; but I can part with my girls babies!!!!(;
> I have 3 Nigerians kidding from December until march.


I ban Emmilieanne cuz I am now jealous :greengrin:

Lacie,
Haha, a LOT less! And you don't have to breed them for milk, you could just have a couple for pets.


----------



## emilieanne

Well, I could keep you updated on my girl's and their udders when they freshen...? 
I know that cricket just turned one and has a precocious udder. I don't know if it's full or not because I just put her in with the buck so I haven't seen her in a while but yeah 
Then sophya had REALLY good attachments when she freshened as a FF. she also has pretty good lines. 
Phoebe has GREAT lines but I haven't seen her freshen yet.  





Thinking about my feed recipe.......
I'm thinking **possibly** whole oats. Still deciding on that. 
Then loose minerals, calf mana, and alfalfa pellets along with a good hay. (Feel like I'm missing something)
I'm thinking about doing hay during pregnancy then just the feed I make for when they're lactating or just bout to be bred.
They'll have loose minerals 24/7, obviously a good hay, and water. Then maybe give them a LITTLE bit of feed at nights only. ? sound ok??


----------



## Texaslass

Maybe you could add BOSS too? onder: I don't know, I'm still figuring out my feed mix and all.

I ban my goats' white eyelids.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would add a 16% grain and some boss to the mix if your does have a hard time keep weight on when lactating, you don't need it if they keep weight on find though, the calf manna will tale care of that.
And DO NOT fees grain when they are pregnant, start them on it the last 5 days of gestation.

And IF I did get ND's they would be for milk and show, so I could sell the kids for 4-h families or something like that. Even my pets are productive, they have to earn their oats!  lol

Hmmm, well I will definitely want to see their babies, even if I end up not buying any!

I ban dust, star thistle, and all kinds of stickers in the pasture!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie because again I haven't had dinner yet.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban NubianFan because I don't remember your name (if u told me) and because I already ate a dinner... (Twice!) {Ate, went to soccer, worked it off and was hungry again, so ate again! }


----------



## emilieanne

I will keep you updated on their babies(; 

Even though I think you should get one.  haha!!!! 
I might add boss. I was JUST thinking about that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, thank you 

I ban emilie because I'm going to have to bring Babette production back up in 3 weeks time (I was drying her up), so I can show her. And by golly I'm making at least one show this year!


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban NubianFan because I don't remember your name (if u told me) and because I already ate a dinner... (Twice!) {Ate, went to soccer, worked it off and was hungry again, so ate again! }


 Leslie is the name. 
I ban Lacie for confusing Babette


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I know! Her body isn't going to know what to do! I just found out last minute about the show though, and her udder is so nice I HAVE to take her! Lol

I ban Leslie because I'm cooking spaghetti


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie because I went and heated up a bowl of butterbeans and a leftover hamburger and gobbled it down and now I am painfully full!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Leslie because I'm terribly jealous and I really want some chips and salsa right now...


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacks because I still hate spaghetti, lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo! Name change! I'm now apparently called Lacks! Lol

I ban Sarah for spelling it sooooooo wrong!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban LACIE because this kindle thinks it should be spelled that way, not me! Lol the keyboard is too small and the #@$! thing thinks it knows how to spell better than I do. I much prefer typing on a real keyboard!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm reeeaally tired, g'night guys!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night Sarah! I ban going to school, and having to sit through 6 hours of things unrelated to anything you are interested in... besides agriculture. It's going to be a looooong 179 more days!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban TrinityRanch because I'm very tired...And sorry... I don't remember your name :'( Sorry I'm terrible with names!!! I'm good if I meet the person, but on here it gets confusing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm realllllllllly tired guys, did a ton of barn work today and then had soccer practice... G'night y'all


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!! Lol 

Everyone says gnight, I say GOOD MORNING 
TGIF! 
Anyway, I ban lacks(; because I have to go to my dads today....... Wish me luck!!!!!! I need it..

And apparently it's too early, I said godd morning instead of good.... Hmm.


----------



## Delilah

Good morning to you to Emilie! Lol! Yes TGIF!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Delilah because I was up at 5 and didn't want to go on TGS.... Now I'm kicking myself!


----------



## Delilah

I ban little goat girl because I was up at five too but I fell right back asleep.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban our electricity for going out.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because Sarah's the best name EVER! Lol and because who needs electricity? (Does your water go out when you lose electricity [AKA do you have we'll water] we can't use water when our power goes out )


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, we have well water, but fortunately the power came back on in less than an hour. Normally I would agree about not needing electricity, but we have some pretty big freezers with a lot of stuff that would go to waste if it was off too long. Not to mention no water for us or the animals.
Don't know why it went out, no storms or anything today. :shrug:

I ban Sarah littlegoatgirl because I can't think of anything else to ban.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you all because my dad picked me up AND were going to get my grandmother. 
God, help me please


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry  

I ban awkward family times.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I have been having a lot of trouble getting my computer to open the goat spot's webpage anyone else having this issue it has been going on for several days now for me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yes, we have well water, but fortunately the power came back on in less than an hour. Normally I would agree about not needing electricity, but we have some pretty big freezers with a lot of stuff that would go to waste if it was off too long. Not to mention no water for us or the animals.
> Don't know why it went out, no storms or anything today. :shrug:
> 
> I ban Sarah littlegoatgirl because I can't think of anything else to ban.


OMG, our power does the same thing!!! The power goes out when it's bright and sunny!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Leslie because I have not had this problem, but my iPod app has been freaking out and not loading anything


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban littlegoatgirl because I just sold my car  gonna miss it, I've had it for 32 years.


----------



## emilieanne

Just got back from my bday dinner with the father. 
From my Grama I got a bath set with a loofa and robe, box of chocolates, friendship bracelet maker, rubix cube, and I think that's it. 
From my dad I got this:









I know it's great and I LOVE it, 14k white gold with diamonds half way around it. But I told my step mom in may that I wanted this for my birthday AND it was in my Dad's store. So oh well lol. 
No truck though:/ yet.. 
He says he has posts and everything except field fencing and hot wire for the goat pen though so that's good 
I ban the chick that died making me depressed!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I ban of Julianne for banning that chick that died even thought I would ban a chick that died


----------



## Texaslass

So I forget, is today your actual bday? If so, then HAPPY BIRTHAY!!! :stars: If not, then imagine that I posted it on the right day, lol. 
I ban cowgirlboergoats.


----------



## emilieanne

Sunday(; lol today was the day for my dad though. 
Thanks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie for having a birthday now... I'm jealous!  Happy early birthday! <3 hope it's great!!!
And PS, I'm only 13, but I want a truck too!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

It's all good I've wanted a truck since I was 11 

I was promised a truck the DAY I turn 15, since I was 12.. 
So yeah lol 
Patiently waiting Gmornin guys!


----------



## Delilah

Good morning! I've always wanted a truck too lol! I ban not being old enough to drive.


----------



## emilieanne

Guys, I'm dying over here. 

So much work trying to figure out this mixture. 
I'm thinking for the feed calfmana, alfalfa pellets, and oats. Then minerals of course.
Gahhhh I need help :doh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I've wanted a truck since I was 10!!! Lol. I ban having to be 16 to drive!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilieanne because I am using the same mix the breeder of Dru used and it was goat feed, alfafa pellets, beet pulp shreds and black oil sunflower seeds top dressed with minerals and minerals out free choice and a flake of hay at each feeding.


----------



## emilieanne

Well I want to make my own feed, without the bagged feed already. Make sense? 
And I want it to be Cost effective. 
I ban mosquitoes for making my feet itchy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie because I think my daughter is a math wizard


----------



## Texaslass

I ban boiling HOT market days, even though its kinda fun to go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban the fires over here in California, the smoke is rolling this was, its really hazy outside.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> the smoke is rolling this was, its really hazy outside.


 This _was? _Lol, who can't spell now?!  I ban the fires too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I'm on my phone this time, and you know it was supposed to say "this WAY" lol. The fire is in Yosemite, and another one in Butte County, couple.other places. But the smoke is just awful!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry bout that. Hope they die down soon.Btw, how's your doe? The one that got mauled by dogs? Don't know her name.... I hope she's okay, that was awful!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban pickle juice, because I just drank 8 ounces of it before my soccer game and it was GROSS! (Even tho I love pickles)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Sorry bout that. Hope they die down soon.Btw, how's your doe? The one that got mauled by dogs? Don't know her name.... I hope she's okay, that was awful!


I hope so too! The doe (Gracie) is doing good, she's pretty much all healed up now, there will be quite a few scars though. Her eye is healed up now too (they ripped her upper eyelid). She's walking less stiff now. She's scared of dogs now, I don't blame her though, poor girl 

I ban the wind kicking the smoke this way!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Lacie because I'm begging my parents to get a cow.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban hurt wrists. Lol 

Lacie, what do you think on the recipe?


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because my legs hurt.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie because I think it sounds pretty good, should work out well for you  oh! And I was just thinking about this today.. Emilie, you should make a website too! You've got some pretty nice goats 

I've been doing the happy dance because I did eyelid checks today, and they are all dark pink/almost red  Yay!! Not that there was a problem, just a few of the kids had lighter pink lids than I would have liked. But everything is a okay! 

And I ban Emilie again, because how is Belle doing?


----------



## Texaslass

Poor Gracie, I don't blame her either! I think she's cute, but you need to put a better pic of her on your website. 
I ban Lacie cause no fair! My goats _refuse_ to have properly pink eyelids.  I think I'm figuring out the problem(s) though.. I need to kill all the grass in their pens so they wont try to graze it, and make sure they get enough minerals and so on... I ban white lids.

And speaking of websites, we should have one soon! (my family, that is)  We're working on it now- It might take a while, though, we're going to try to make it really professional. I don't think our goats will be on it officially (at first, anyway), but they'll probably be on the photo gallery page or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if I ever get somebody to hold them ,or take the picture there would be several better pictures on there! Lol, someday soon hopefully! 

Well, I hope you get your goats lids a nice pink. I'll have to take a pic of my goats eyelids to tease you more! :ROFL:
Just kidding......maybe..... 

And btw, I'm starting a photo gallery, just baby pics of animals right now. And I'm going to start taking pictures of the kids I retain, and take monthly pics of them for an "As They Grow" kind of thing 
And of course I will demand pictures of the kids I sell, and when they are all full grown I will put their pics on a page dedicated to the goats I have sold.

I ban Sarah because doing tech stuff is a lot of work.


----------



## emilieanne

I have been thinking about that!!!!(; thank you for supporting me(; 
Belle, I never got her because she toe'd out and the breeder didnt feel comfortable selling her to me so I'm down to all Nigerians. 
I want a few alpine though(; lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> I ban Lacie because I'm begging my parents to get a cow.


Me too!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban myself for not being allowed to have a website for my goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I have been thinking about that!!!!(; thank you for supporting me(;
> Belle, I never got her because she toe'd out and the breeder didnt feel comfortable selling her to me so I'm down to all Nigerians.
> I want a few alpine though(; lol


Well what a bummer!

But yes, make a website. I'm going to nag you like everyone did to me, lol! I do like your Nigerians, I think you've got a nice herd  I'd send people your way 

I ban Emilie, wish Babette luck on the 14th! I'm taking her to a show, I might take Moon and Clarice too, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I hope you get your goats lids a nice pink. I'll have to take a pic of my goats eyelids to tease you more! :ROFL:
> Just kidding......maybe.....
> 
> I ban Sarah because doing tech stuff is a lot of work.


Arrgh, don't you dare!!! It's been driving me crazy for a couple months (or more)!
 lol
Tech stuff is a lot of work, and I don't enjoy that kind much. I hope one day I'll have website-worthy goats.  I'm going to try (try, mind you) to give my ND buck Breck a haircut tonight and take pics so I can post them. I need you to tell me if he's a good herd sire. I mean, I think he is, but I DO want to raise show goats,so I want to breed up. His Dad was a GCH junior buck at one point.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I've been meaning to say, I like all your goats, but I think Moon is my fave. 
I was wondering if you added the "raising kids" page after we talked about lambar feeders and stuff. I didn't remember it being there before. Lol, I don't look often enough. 
BTW, I like that you added the page about meds., reminds me of Fias co farm, which I have alwAys found very useful.

I ban Emmileanne, are you left handed??


----------



## emilieanne

I'm not left handed lol. Why do you think that?

Please do nag me!!

Lacie, I'm hopefully getting this buck:









What do you think? He's for sale on here.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I'm not left handed lol. Why do you think that?
> 
> Please do nag me!! .


I just wondered cause your smiley faces are opposite to most people's on here, lol. If you type them the other way, they turn into the little emoticons when you post your reply, but you probably know that.  my sister's left handed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is so funny, everyone is crazy for moon, everyone that I know loves moon, people on other forums love moon (she actually changed somebody mind about alpines they loved her so much!), but I have to say, she is not my favorite. 

The raising kids page was up before then, I think it was up last month? I dont remember lol


I ban Sarah because I can write with both hands, and my signature looks identical with either hand!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I just like her looks, I don't know what she really like. Is she bad tempered or something? Lol
I ban Lacie for bragging about being able to do weird things, lol. That really reminds me of something my friend would do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I'm not left handed lol. Why do you think that?
> 
> Please do nag me!!
> 
> Lacie, I'm hopefully getting this buck:
> 
> View attachment 39069
> 
> 
> What do you think? He's for sale on here.


I'm not crazy about the rump, or how high his withers are, he lacks brisket and capacity as well. How old is he? He is not the best buck out there, but he isn't bad.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Well, I just like her looks, I don't know what she really like. Is she bad tempered or something? Lol
> I ban Lacie for bragging about being able to do weird things, lol. That really reminds me of something my friend would do.


Lol, no she isn't a jerk, I just dont like her face! :ROFL:

I think she has too straight of a face, and I find it more on the masculine side for a dairy doe.

She is turning cou clair this year and babette is turning cou blanc! They just cant stay with the color they are born with!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, yeah, my goats are turning colors too. Jacqueline went from mostly cou blanc to distinctly cou Clair. And Danielle is a totally different shade of brown than she was before I copper bolused them.


----------



## goatygirl

After I shaved my goats they started to get darker.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and Peeps had some leopard print going on, I have no idea why either! Looked interesting though 

I ban vehicular malfunctions!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AND I ban my goats! They have a whole pasture to eat down, but they won't touch it. It was getting so long that I decided to pick the grass. I stopped after I had 2 wheelbarrows full. As soon as I threw the grass in their feeder they ate it all within 5 minutes! Those jerks.....


----------



## Texaslass

Whaaaaaat????! My goats would FLIP over a pasture of green grass! Lol, something's wrong with them for sure.


----------



## emilieanne

He's 3.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, this game is like reading a TV drama 
Emilie, I attached a new pic of your name sake, she's 3 1/2 months now.

I ban Lacie because she never looked at my new Alpine doe in Goat Frenzy


----------



## emilieanne

She's so cute!!! 

Can I have her?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban emilie because she deserves her namesake


----------



## emilieanne

I ban little goat girl because everyone knew about my birthday and then today hits and EVERYONE forgets


----------



## goatygirl

It your birthday?!?


----------



## emilieanne

16! 

Yes'm


----------



## goatygirl

:cake:Happy birthday to youuuuuuu!:balloons:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, I didn't forget! I just wasn't on here yet!:cake::balloons::rainbow::stars::wahoo::leap:arty::birthday::applaud: *HAPPY BIRTHAY!!!*
And good morning! I ban Emmilie for thinking we forgot.


----------



## emilieanne

Not you guys!(; my family. Lol 

But thank you guys!!! 
My brother even said it! That takes a lot for him....... ;D 
So Delilah said she's gunna give me one of her doe's(; Emmy. 
Lol!!!!!! I wish!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Yep that's right Emilie lol! But I thought you wanted Lois? (;


----------



## goatygirl

Your family Forgot your birthday!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I'll take both(; lol 

And yes, they had a little too much to drink last night. 
Except my aunt. She's amazing<3 and my brother of course!


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Birthday Emilieanne!:cake::stars:arty::birthday::dance::balloons::fireworks::wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy birthday Emilie!!!!! :cake: :fireworks: :wahoo: :cheers: :stars: :gift: arty: :birthday: :balloons: :leap: 
Hope you have a great day! Send me some cake


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you 

Will do(; lol in lou of a doeling right?!(; 
Lol! I'm just kidding! 
It's been..... A day. I guess.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope your day gets better!

I ban Emilie because the weather is crazy again today. It was raining this moring, its cloudy, and kinda breezey. Weird weather, I guess we skipped september weather and jumped straight into late october!


----------



## goathiker

I ban Lacie cause she _still_ hasn't looked at my new doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goathiker because I not only looked at the thread, I posted too! :ROFL:

Very pretty girl


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emilie Anne because I want to say happy b-day! :hug::dance::balloons::bday::rainbow::fireworks::cake::cart::wave::stars::gift::hi5:arty:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because I would never forget your birthday, I just haven't been on yet! Here's your celebration!

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
TODAY'S YOUR SPECIAL DAY!
HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
.... I DON'T REMEMBER THE REST OF THE SONG!

So basically....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

 Have a happy birthday Emilie!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Emilie because she's turning 16!!! Happy Sweet 16th!!! :stars: :wahoo: :clap: :birthday:


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you guys 

500+$! 
Is that a new doe AND a buck I hear calling my name???(;


----------



## Delilah

Yes yes it is, and money to ship Emmy down to you! (;


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Delilah because I feel like it


----------



## emilieanne

Lol!!!!!! Autumn, I emailed you back btw.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban emmilie because I posted pics of my buck in Comformation.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I looked at her buck pictures in conformation!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah because I answered.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie, because that is a Babette baby calling your name! Lol, just kidding. Goodness gracious, wheres my $500 for my birthday!?! 
Glad you had a good birthday though


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban all of you because it's 3:45 AM and I can't seem to fall back asleep, so what better to do than TGS on my iPod?


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl because I want to.


----------



## emilieanne

Well lacie, my mom gave me 100 an my nana and papa gave me 100. Then a bunch of people have me 40 and 50. So yeah 
Lol is Babette even bred yet?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Goodness gracious, wheres my $500 for my birthday!?!


Yeah!!! 
I ban Emmileanne cause I want to.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Sarah because I want money.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie, lol, no she's not bred yet. The bucks aren't in rut and the does aren't cycling yet. I was just joking around. You spend your money how you please!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because I want money too, and because I don't know her name  even if you've told me


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah (so weird to write my own name meaning some else besides me, lol) because goatygirl's name is Olivia.


----------



## goatygirl

Thats MEEEE!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well I do want a mini Babette! 

Maybe ill have the boyfriend get me one for Christmas!(; lol


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie. (Is your name Emmilieanne, or Emmilie Anne?) cause my middle name is Anne. 

Lacie, whats the absolute youngest you would breed a doeling? Mine are five months old, around 75ish pounds already. But I don't want to breed them too soon. I was thinking maybe when they're 7 or 8 months, but I was looking around on here and stuff, and a lot of people say it's better to wait till they're a year. :shrug:


----------



## emilieanne

Well, it's Emilie Anne Dill lol 

OMG! Have you seen KW's Nigerians??


----------



## Texaslass

YES!!! I was just looking at them the other day! They. are. GORGEOUS! I want one really bad.:drool:
Lol funny that we have the same middle name!


----------



## emilieanne

Funny? That's AMAZING! 

Ok, so..... 
I have always loved jewelry and always been quick to learn about it. 
My BF got me a bracelet for my bday and I feel bad because it's fake (I knew as soon as I saw it) but he gave me it so of course, I love it. It's pretty to look at.....  lol 
Then my god mom's husband gave me an "engagement ring" when I was a baby, I just looked at it (just realized what it was lol) and what do ya know..... 10k GP. (Gold plated) course I love it, I'm actually wearing it but WHY do people think making something fake is smart. 
Here they are, bracelet and ring.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right at 7 months is when I prefer to breed them, which kids them out right at 12 months. Younger than that their reproductive organs are really ready yet, and that can cause more problems than its worth.

Well even though its fake, its still pretty 

I bam Emilie, and Sarah because one of my daughters middle names is Anne too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AND to add to the argument of waiting till they are a year old, then waiting another 7 months or so for breeding season and kidding them as a two year old is not very productive AND it can cause fatty deposits on the reproductive organs, more prone to cysts, and a while slew of other things by waiting that long without a pregnancy. They really should be bred when they are ready, it really cuts down the chances of problems like that.

Breeding them to kid at 1 year is what I like because I see the udder faster, I know the production faster, higher productivity, more kids, and a doe bred earlier than 1 year will generally produce more in her life too.


----------



## emilieanne

So for the second time kidding, when do you recommend? 
I like breeding At 7/8 months also. I feel like it helps them grow and doesn't put too much stress on them.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, then I'll shoot for 7/8 on these girls. I think they'll be plenty ready by then. 

That _is _a pretty bracelet, Emmilie.  
I know two other people with the middle name Anne, and one of them has the first name Emily! Lol, guess its more common than you'd think.
I ban Lacie for not being on here until the day's half over! (JK, Lacie)


----------



## Delilah

Lacie, I was wondering people around here say that kids born earlier in the year January and February are more parasite resistant then ones born later in the year. Have you found any differences with kidding later or earlier in the year?


----------



## Texaslass

I heard something like that too, Delilah. I heard that kids born earlier in the year will grow faster and better. :shrug: don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## emilieanne

I have never heard that lol. 

Hey, what kind of hay should I feed if I just feed that and minerals during pregnancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I havent really noticed much of a difference, but thinking about it, I would say the kids born in april grow the best. Its a heck of a lot warmer, less stress on the does so they produce more milk, the kids aren't shivering their butts off, they seem to do better when they are born later I think.
As far as parasite resistence, it's not that they are less suseptable to them, it's just that there is not many worms at that time of the year, and they have probably gotten a copper bolus in them by spring, so they don't get as many worms. No animal, no matter when they are born is more immune to worms. 
~~~

Now as far as kidding the second time, lets start with the fist kidding.

Say your doe is born in February, if you breed her at 7 months, it will be September, she will then kid in February.
And say you let the kid nurse for 3 months, then its May, give three months to build her weight up if she needs it, then its August, you can breed then or in September, October, whenever you feel. 
But say you breed in September the second time, she is kidding in February again, and at 24 months right on the spot.
This way she is kidding exactly every year, not missing a freshening, and when you show her, she has as many freshenings as her age, which is what a judge likes to hear.
If you have a three year old doe with only two freshenings, and there is a doe identical in every aspect of your doe, but she has 3 freshenings at 3 years old, the win goes to her.

~~~

I would feed mostly alfalfa, and some grass, or oat/grain hay. I rotate day to day from alfalfa to oat hay. I will actually feed stock hay if it looks good, and lately it looks just like the oat hay, but its half price


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Lacie because we went to the vet today! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AHH! That is never a good thing when I call a vet or go to one! 

But if you're happy.....yaaayyy...?

Lol, just kidding, kinda. What were you doing at the vets?

I ban MoKa Farms because my baby cows are getting so big! *tears of joy* *sniffle*


----------



## emilieanne

Ok cool!!!! 

Cause phoebe would DIE without some type of good in her bucket 2x a day. 
So could I just have grass hay, feed alfalfa pellets and BOSS? 
Sorry for all the questions, I should probably start a thread, just trying to sort things out because tomorrow I am going to pick up their new feeding ingredients.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, grass hay and alfalfa pellets is fine, boss isn't a nessesity when they are pregnant though. Just dont over feed!
But now, hay should be a free choice thing whether they are pregant, or kids. Dry does can be fed 2X a day though.

I don't mind all the questions 

I ban Emilie because I'm nervous!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, why are you nervous?

I ban my bro.; it was his turn to milk but he was busy working and didn't go out!! So now it's an hour late, and my sis. is doing it for him. (He's still working and probably blissfully unaware that is was even his turn.


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah, why are you nervous?? Showing??(; 

Lol awesome!!! 
I have experienced the over feeding situation- not fun. Ill NEVER forget it. So, I am pretty set there(; 
I'm excited now!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, yeah, showing for the first time in 18 years on the 14th. I'm taking Babette and Moon.

I ban Emilie for being excited! Lol, its good to be excited.
I'm excited! I'm getting pizza!


----------



## Texaslass

18 years?! I ban Lacie for not showing for 18 years, lol. Don't see why you should be nervous though, you have awesome goats.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for not showing for 18 years  That's a long time, and you have such nice goats


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I wondered how long it would take you to find this game, Emma!  it's fun- in case you haven't noticed, we've chalked up a whopping 310 pages of it! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I ban you Sarah, because I did find it, I just didn't post a reply


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I ban Sarah because I think we personally chatted up the last 30 pages! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because you're new to the usuals on this thread  WELCOME, IT ROCKS! 

Okay I've heard so many things about what to feed does when they're pregnant, what do I feed her?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cuz she forgot about Breck.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I saw Lacie forgot about your handsome Breck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no, not forget....occupied by pizza 

I ban Emma because I can!


----------



## Emzi00

Well then, eating pizza without us 
I ban Lacie because if I were to order pizza it wouldn't happen since it's like 11.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for eating pizza at this late hour.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, well its much better than eating pie and ice cream at midnight right? And its only 8pm here.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I was looking forward to seeing what Lacie was going to say about Breck.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, weird, I forgot about time difference! It's past 10pm here.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for not banning.


----------



## Emzi00

It's exactly 11:20 in Michigan, California is behind us, I guess I forgot too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm getting to it alright! * hyperventilate*

:ROFL: Oh goodness, don't mind me, I'm a little off my rocker, little warped.

I'm off to nit pick Breck!


----------



## Texaslass

I can tell! Lol what did you do, pour red bull in your coffee? Or was your pizza spiked? :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because nobody answered my question :/ and because it is 11:26 here  and I should probably be sleeping!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause we were just talking about that a while ago- if you were to go back a dozen pages or so, you might could find it.  actually, I Don Jon how far back it was, probably more like ten. Right before you started playing, maybe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban Emma because you're new to the usuals on this thread  WELCOME, IT ROCKS!
> 
> Okay I've heard so many things about what to feed does when they're pregnant, what do I feed her?


I would feed them just alfalfa hay, free choice and free choice loose minerals. Give them _SOME _sweet feed if they look like they need it.
Don't feed them too much grain while they are pregnant, the babies will grow too big before they are born.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban both Sarah's because now I have to keep track of who's who


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I can tell! Lol what did you do, pour red bull in your coffee? Or was your pizza spiked? :ROFL:


:slapfloor: DO NOT put red bull in your coffee! You'll see sounds!

Lol, no, just my normal everyday, spastic personality  Like I said, I'm a bit off my rocker.....

I ban Sarah because I got back to you on breck if you havent seen it yet.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: DO NOT put red bull in your coffee! You'll see sounds!


 Yeah, I heard that one too, that's where I got it.  Sorry, my Internet was down for a sec, I'm gonn go reply to that now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma, because their is WAY to many people with the same name on here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I don't drink either, I am like a child and will get WAY too much energy from it. I bounce off the walls just eating waffels!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because I have yet to see another Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and There*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I'm an original, one of a kind! I have only heard of one other person with the same spelling as mine, and NubianFan said it was her 7 year old neighbor.

I ban Emma, because for what ever reason everytime I go to type your name I put an A in front of it... don't know why either....


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because sometimes I do that myself


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I've never even had a red bull, tasted beer a couple times, yuk! The only thing I drink is kombucha (please tell me you've heard of it!) which has less than 0.5% (or was it 0.05%?) alcohol in it.I ban Emma cause she's above me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I _have_ heard of it.... my sister loves it....I however, do not. Lol

I drink lots of stuff!

I ban Sarah because I have no reason to ban her


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I'm below her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma, because no you're not!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because she posted at the same time as me


----------



## Texaslass

Ohh, were all a little dotty tonight I think!I ban Lacie cuz I'm getting tired, but not sleepy!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because how can you be tired, I don't get tired until like 4 in the morning


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma because I'm not a morning person.


----------



## Texaslass

I guess it's cause I live on a farm, lol. I guess you do too, though. I ban being tired and not sleepy, don't know how I'm gonna fall asleep, specially when everybody keeps posting like crazy.


----------



## Emzi00

Ha I'm not a morning person, I'm grumpy ALL day 
I ban Sarah because I can


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I feel like it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban all three of you because I'm about to get off this glowing contraption.


----------



## Texaslass

Me TOO! I think I'm starting to go cross eyed! I ban glowing contraptions.


----------



## Emzi00

Ha I ban computers, because kindles are so much nicer


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause I'm not on a computer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a kindle, I can type SO much faster on a computer though, and I can judge much better on my laptop than I can on my kindle.
Good evening and good night all, well not good night right now, I still have to milk goats and feed the little milk drinkers


----------



## Emzi00

Well then  haha, I could stay up all night even if I didn't want to, and school starts in a week 
I ban school


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I went school shopping yesterday and hated every second of it!

I'm up early y'all


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban littlegoatgirl because I like school shopping- for supplies that is, not clothes. Clothes shopping is a cruel punishment, the time it takes to shop for clothes could give plenty of time to hang out with goats!


----------



## emilieanne

It's ok lacie!!! 

I still get nervous and I've shown every year for 4 years.  
I ban ..... Idk. Emma?

Annnnnnnd WHY were y'all up that late?!!? Lol oh these crazy people....


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emilie because everyone is crazy to some degree


----------



## Delilah

I ban y'all because my puppy made me get out of bed to potty her at 5. I asked her if she could hold it for a couple more hours and she gave me the look.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Emilianne because my first day of school is tomorrow
I ban Delilah because all three of use are on at the same time.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Delilah cause I get up at that time anyway lol. 
I want kiiiiiids!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emilie because I usually don't but dear Chèvre decided I should.


----------



## Delilah

Oh btw this is Chèvre:


----------



## emilieanne

She looks so sad.........

She needs me! Lol

Here's a pic of baby & liberty


----------



## Delilah

Awe! No she doesn't that's an old picture lol!









Here's a more recent picture of her and Shara.


----------



## emilieanne

They're so lazy(;


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie cause I've been up for three hours, but I was cooking and stuff.And we were up late cause we were all going back and forth playing this, and the "what would its offspring be" game, and Lacie was judging my buck, too. Lol, I think we were all a little hyper from being up too late. Well, I was, anyway, don't know about the others.  Lacie says she's just that way- it's like her special power to be crazy or something. Other than that she already has the superpowers of not feeling bee and wasp stings, and knowing way to much about a lot of different animals and fish!lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I have a lot more super poweres than that too! 

I ban Sarah because I just got up! Whatca cooking?


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, just got up? Lol, I can't ever sleep any later than 10-and that's only when I'm super extraordinarily exhausted. I was making scrambled eggs and sausage with my mom. 
Now I'm helping with lunch, making fried potatoes (on the stove, SO good)
I ban Lacie for being a night-owl.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for not being a night owl


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I went to bed at 11, and got up at 9, and posted that at 9:30 

I ban Sarah because that sounds like a tasty breakfast and lunch!


----------



## Texaslass

Yep, very tasty! Also for lunch is roast and lentils and cinnamon bread for dessert. (My granddad is here today, that's why we're goin all out  )I ban Lacie just cuz.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I have soccer tonight so dinner will probably be leftovers, and lunch is a sandwich


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I am hot and y'all have talkedca lot while I was gone.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I went to bed at 11, and got up at 9, and posted that at 9:30
> 
> I ban Sarah because that sounds like a tasty breakfast and lunch!


Oh, yeah, just remembered about the time change again.  it was 11 something here when you posted. That makes more sense.
I ban Nubianfan for being hot.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I can


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause I just went back and looked, and it was 11:56 when Lacie posted that she just got up on my screen, lol.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban just getting up.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause its says she's online, but I don't think she is.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I think so too.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you all cause that's just TOO much to read lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie because I hate helping with school work, thats what I'll be doing for the rest of the day :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban everyone because my goats gt out while I was feeding and it took half an hour to get them back in!


----------



## emilieanne

If I ever get home!!!!!!! Then ill be doing homework but my mom seems to think I'm Wonder Woman, can take care of the goat, dogs, chickens, clean up the yard, clean my room, do homework, and get a shower before 7. Not to mention my left arm is temporarily immobile.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emilie for not believing she is wonder woman. I ban immobile left arms...


----------



## goatygirl

My first day of school tomorrow, I don't want it to happen but I have no chose.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Olivia for not banning


----------



## goatygirl

I ban school.
Now ya happy???


----------



## Emzi00

No, I have to call someone about buying hay, I hate calling people, like extreme fear, ughh

I ban phones, the blasted contraptions


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emma because 30 Helens agree, you can't pay too much for a pair of good shoes.


----------



## emilieanne

I'm thinking about these does...... 

Ugh. Decisions!


----------



## Delilah

The first one I think lol! She's the one I would have picked anyways.


----------



## Emzi00

I like the first one, but I'm sure Lacie will come and tell you all about the conformation of them soon


----------



## Delilah

Just don't get the last one, she's my least favorite it could be how she's standing but I don't like her conformation.


----------



## emilieanne

It's the way she's standing, I promise! Lol she's standing on roots & on a hill. She's far from set up. 
I actually got that doe to go from a complete devil to being like "who is that comin up the drive way, is it that nice lady?? " lol


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, you know the seller(s)? that's cool.
I actually like silver over the gold one. her rump is a little better, the first doesn't have a very level topline, almost too sloped; at least, that's what it looks like in these pics. And you know I'm just learning. 
The last one is cute, wish she was set up.
I ban Emmilie for getting more goats and making me jealous all over again.


----------



## Delilah

I like the first one because she's uphill, has a brisket, she has a long rump which to me is better than a short steep rump just in my opinion though, and her topline I don't think is that bad I like how it blends into her neck better then in the silver one. But just my opinion.
I ban Emilie because she's getting a new goat.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Delilah because I also prefer the first one.


----------



## Delilah

I ban MoKa because she agrees with me.


----------



## emilieanne

I like the silver one too!! 

But still like the last cream one. She is the only one I know personally. 
Let me tell you about her. 
She is 3?4? Something like that. 
She would be 200$. Ill test her before I but her, of course! 
Ok so like around 200$, she's 5 min down the road, she'd be in milk too!!!! 
She's due in a few months. Like around 2?  I show in November then again (I'm sure Inbetween) In February.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emilie because that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Texaslass

Delilah said:


> I like the first one because she's uphill, has a brisket, she has a long rump which to me is better than a short steep rump just in my opinion though, and her topline I don't think is that bad I like how it blends into her neck better then in the silver one. But just my opinion.
> I ban Emilie because she's getting a new goat.


To me they both look to be uphill and have decent brisket, but again I am inexperienced. I agree the gold has better blending in the neck shoulders area.
I ban Delilah because I didn't say her top line was bad, just think the silver has slightly more levelness(if that's a word, )I love golds.


----------



## Texaslass

I also ban Emmilie cause that does sound like a good deal.


----------



## emilieanne

Aye aye!!! 

Seeeeeee(;
I've set her up myself and she doesn't look to bad. She's pretty good


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie, seeeee what? I'm slow today.


----------



## emilieanne

She's a good deal!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, yeah, duh!  you should probably get her. And maybe the others too. :shades:

I ban Lacie, can you give goats used tea leaves? Like green tea, nettle tea stuff like that? My mom keeps making this stuff and doesn't want to throw it out. And we don't have any chickens right now, just the goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because I am hungry and ban 
Emilie for not banning anything.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah for typing faster than I do.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Emilie because she should test her and then buy her lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubian fan cause I do not type very fast, and because I'm hungry too.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you all because I just messaged the guy that knows how to test them so if I had him take the blood and send it in (I pay for it) then she come back neg for everything (GOD I hope so!) ill buy her(;


----------



## Texaslass

The cream one?


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah. The third one.


----------



## Texaslass

Yay!! How many Nigerians do have already, Emmilie? 

I ban being tired all the time.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I had spaghetti for dinner


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emma because Spaghetti's disgusting


----------



## usamagoat

i ban goathiker for on a walk down the road


----------



## emilieanne

I have 4 goats total right now.

3 ADGA Nigerians. 1 75 nigi 25 nubi. 
I deff need more!
I got rid of everything I had (except my two girls) and bout cricket and phoebe. So that I can focus on my nigi's. then of course have an oberhasli and an alpine. 
Just one  don't ask.. Just want one









Sabrina when she was in labor









Sophya and her little big triplet belly









Phoebe chowing down









Crick eatn my binder and toes.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I like Sophya and cricket  I ban Emmile because her goats are adorable


----------



## Texaslass

I love all of them! I thought you must've ha more than that for some reason. I have four Nigies, too! I can't load pics right now, I'll try later. I have a buck and three does. 
I think Sophia and cricket are my faves too, at least for coloring. 
I ban Sarah cuz I ban the same thing as she did.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I don't have any nigerians.... yet.... maybe. I want one, they're so cute


----------



## Texaslass

They're the best! I ban Emma for not having a Nigerian.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for having more goats than me 
I think my next goat will be another alpine, but after I have my herd established, I'm going to get a nigerian and a myotonic


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma, did you ever get to check Billie's eyelids? Just curious.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, they were borderline, so we're her brother's. So I think I should order some wormer, Valbazen and Ivomec plus are both supposed to cover the majority of the worms, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahhh! I ban Sarah one billion times, I'm starving!!!! It is almost 10 and I haven't eaten since 4pm yesterday. I'm going to die (no food, have to go to the store)

I ban goathiker because what is wrong with you!!! Spaghetti is the best ever! 

I ban Emilie because I'm on my phone, but I think the silver and white doe is the best

I ban Emma because I forgot why

And I ban Sarah again because yes I do believe you can feed them green tea leaves, and nettle. It grows in my pasture so I don't think it will hurt them...hasn't killed anything yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I ban Emilie again because Sophya is gorgeous.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because she has amazing goats


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what's up with your facebook page being so blank? Needs more pictures


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause nothing is wrong with goathiker, she's got it right, spaghetti IS gross.
My mom will be very glad to hear she can give the goats the tea.
I ban Emma cause Ivomec Plus and Vabazen are both supposed to be very good. I've only used Ivomec Plus out of the two, and I think it worked very well, but I haven't done fecals since. I just think it worked cause their lids are getting pinker. It's a little pricey, but probably worth it in the long run.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because spaghetti is DELICIOUS and not at all gross.
Okay I go check out the prices on ivomec plus and I'll talk to my mom when she gets home, what is the dosage on it?


----------



## Texaslass

1 cc per 40 pounds.
What kind of wormer did you use last?
I ban Emma cause I still hate spaghetti.


----------



## Emzi00

Heh, uummm... they haven't ever been wormed
I ban Sarah because I still like spaghetti, and every other pasta except Mac n cheese.


----------



## Texaslass

I super ban Emma for not liking mac n cheese. :shocked:

Hmmm, never wormed while you've had them, or never wormed at all? If they're just borderline, then they're probably not to bad... It would really be good to test them for cocci. Kids can get it easily, though I may be overreacting, as I think our property has a cocci. problem. :/ It needs a different med. than worms.


----------



## Emzi00

I got them when they were 8 days old, the breeders didn't say they were wormed so that is probably a no there, and I haven't wormed them so, yeah probably never. 
I ban Sarah because she thinks spaghetti is gross.


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you guys!!!! 

I say we persuade lacie to buy one of sophya's babies!!!(; 
I'm gunna be testing soph and Bina soon, I'm so nervous.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, yeah, I don't know if they can even get worms that young, lol. If you can't test for cocci, I would go ahead and treat; a lot of breeders start giving kids preventative coccidiosis medication when they're like three weeks old, cause they can get it easily. There's a lot of different meds that work, but a lot of prople say that Corid is not good to use on goats, as it inhibits thiamine which in turn cause them to get polio. But, then, a lot of people use it and say it works fine, no problem. :shrug: 
You can probably get something from you vet- even if all they have is Corid, it's better than nothing. I used it with no problem. But if you do, DON'T do the in the water method- it's not trustworthy. You can never be sure they are drinking enough to get the right dosage. 
Maybe it woks for cows, I don't know. That's the way our vet said to do it, and they pretty much only treat horses and cows; they don't really know anything about goats. :eyeroll: It's pretty frustrating.
It's much better to drench it straight. 

I ban myself for writing such a long post.


----------



## Texaslass

I haven't tested any of my goats yet, not looking forward to it. :/
I ban emmilie for posting before me. 
How would you get Sophya's baby(s) to her? Is it hard/expensive to ship animals?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for not writing a longer post


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause I followed you cause you followed me, but I don't know what it does.


----------



## Emzi00

Neither do I, but I wanted to anyways


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah, I ban you because I can.


----------



## emilieanne

Not really. Not from my understanding.

These are her babies from last November:









Buckling









Doeling









Buckling on top. 
She was bred to little tots estate Hotrod then. 
Now she's bred to


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause we're funny, following each other and not knowing what it does! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmile, too cute!! And that buck is a perfect match for her coloring, can't wait to see the babies; when's she due?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because the babies are so cute 
I ban Sarah because I'm going to go follow Lacie now  I feel like a stalker.


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Fence breeding- not EXACTLY sure.but around December 5th. 
Latest January 2nd.









That's her pedigree.


----------



## Texaslass

Perfect Christmas present for Lacie to get herself!


----------



## emilieanne

Iiiiii agree!!!(;


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I want to.
Have you ever drawn blood?
I need to in a while for testing, because a 2 hour drive to the vet isn't worth it.


----------



## emilieanne

Oh.. The vet can test? 

Maybe ill just do that....


----------



## Emzi00

Some vets will draw blood and send it in for you, yes.


----------



## emilieanne

Ahhhh awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

No, I've never drawn blood; kinda scared to, hehe. The vet _could_ do it, but for him to come here AND draw blood on all 11 of our goats would be like $100 or more, when I could do it free. :/ It's not like we're far away or anything, the vet office is only 10 miles form here!
But yeah, I need to do it soon. Prob. is, we're a bit short on funds right now(for animals anyway, we've already spent a ton on them lately) and I would go ahead and do my Nigies, but I'm flat out broke, and I owe my bro some money too, so I've got to earn some before I do any testing.
I ban not having enough money.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban my dad not texting me back!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because I'm eating ice cream


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Emzi00 because I want to.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Olivia, because on this thread we're on a first name basis, My name is Emma


----------



## emilieanne

Second!! 

Lol 
Emilie is here


----------



## Emzi00

Yay, we're not lonely anymore 
I ban Emilie because I can


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I'm just exhausted. 

I ban idk.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because why are you exhausted?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I ban Emilie because I'm eating ice cream


I ban Emmilie for eating ice cream. It's like a million degrees here, and we have no ice cream.  *pant* I just got back from dong goat chores, and it's really hot.


----------



## emilieanne

The medicine I'm taking.


----------



## Emzi00

oh, that stinks 

I ban Sarah for not having ice cream, I think I'm going to have some for a midnight snack tonight, breakfast tomorrow, and probably lunch, too


----------



## Emzi00

For Sarah  :slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

I will switch with you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha :slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL: No I'm good


----------



## Delilah

I ban everyone because you should go check out the critique thread I have up in the goat conformation section. (;


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Delilah because I checked out the thread


----------



## emilieanne

Done


----------



## Emzi00

:hi5: oh, yeah! She's a cutie  I ban everyone just because I can


----------



## emilieanne

I think I'm dying for more does and show season.


----------



## Emzi00

Aren't we all? :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

71 days and my first youth show of the season


----------



## Emzi00

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> For Sarah  :slapfloor:


 :shocked: Why must you do this to me?!!! Chocolate IC is one of my faves! (haha, they are all my faves lol) And I've been hungry all day!:slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :shocked: Why must you do this to me?!!! Chocolate IC is one of my faves! (haha, they are all my faves lol) And I've been hungry all day!:slapfloor:


  Muahahahaha! I couldn't resist


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for being a little devil-goat. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Must I ban Sarah for _not_ being a little devil-goat? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Delilah cuz I checked out her goat too, and did a bad job of critiquing her probably.


----------



## Emzi00

haha Sarah you did good.. I think, We should probably send Lacie just in case :slapfloor: 
I ban Sarah because I want to.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for not being here when we need her, lol.
Thanks, Emma; I want Lacie to come and do it so I know what "grade" I got.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban Lacie for not being here when we need her, lol.
> Thanks, Emma; I want Lacie to come and do it so I know what "grade" I got.


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol: Hahahahaha 
I ban Lacie for not promoting her facebook page _and_ for not being here when we need her :lol: I can't stop laughing, haha lol.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you all because FREAK STINKING DANG BAD goat phoebe hit my HORRIBLE arm (ATM) and it hurts worse. 

My wrist is in a thingy and my shoulder's muscle torn or something. Gahhhhhh 
Darn goat wanted lovin! 
Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Phoebe for hitting your arm


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks em! 

Me too. 
So I put her in her crate, called my boyfriend, and laid down lol. 
I'm such a wimp right now.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, be sure to stuff your face with ice cream, it helps


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, be sure to stuff your face with ice cream, it helps


:ROFL:
Yes, ice cream helps, lol.
Sorry, Emmilie! Wound't think such a little thing could hurt so much, would you? If it makes you feel any better, I was feeding some of mine the other day, and they wanted it so bad, they were squishing my hand between their silly heads to stuff their faces, and I was so mad that I yanked my hand out and hit on of them. I got a big bruise on my hand, and it hurt more than what they were doing, lol. :roll: That's what you get when you mad, I guess.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I just told my mom the fish we had tonight tasted too Asian :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because she hasn't checked out this thread yet


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I GOT A GOAT CART!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I'm so loving it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I wish the goats would just use it and I didn't have to train them ;(


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because the training is the best part


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I have Nubians and they're stubborn as can be... :/


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I have Alpines and they can be stubborn to, ha just sometimes


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because you are all going too fast for me to keep up.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban NubiaFan for not keeping up


----------



## NubianFan

hey I am old and I think I have a heel spur... I am allowed to lag behind a little... 
I ban zombies


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm young and not allowed to lag behind?

I ban unicorns


----------



## NubianFan

You can lag behind but only if you are stopping to smell the roses.
I ban zombies riding unicorns.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie and Sarah, where on earth ARE THEY!!!!!!!!!
Yes, I will stop and smell the roses, but with my luck I'll get stung by a bee or something


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie is probably either cooking or eating spaghetti and Sarah is wandering around looking for chocolate ice cream.

I ban the Eiffel Tower just cause I want to....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AHA! But that is where you are wrong! I did check it earlier, I just thought I would silently watch everything you were doing and stalk you all like that  
Lol, I was working today.

I ban you all for keeping the thread going without me!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha sounds like them :laugh:
Actually just saw Lacie post on a conformation thread, so that's where she is, 
I ban extraterrestrials because I can


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban ALL Y'ALL because I just ate ICE CREAM  (AND IM A LITTLE HYPER IF YA CAN'T TELL)


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh ice cream, now I have to have more  I ban Sarah because I want to


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You ban extraterrestrials!? That means you are technically banning aquatic life 

I ban whoever is above me (it changes so fast!) because I'm ALMOST done getting rid of, or moving everything out of my attic. You would not believe all the crap that was up there! SO MUCH STUFF!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm banning beta fish, I can't wait for mine to die.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban toenails that grow too fast.
Especially on zombies, extraterrestrials, the Eiffel tower, and unicorns.... Because unicorns with messed up funky toenails are just.... wrong.....


----------



## NubianFan

Your beta fish will come back as a fish zombie and try to get you...
I ban zombies again... just cause


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat hooves that grow so fast I can't keep up


----------



## Emzi00

Lol he has like 3 in of water in his tank
I ban whoever is above me


----------



## NubianFan

I ban 3 inches of water. 
My best friend growing up was paranoid, because his mom made him that way, well he came to my house one day while I was swimming in a kiddie pool. He said "Don't Drown" I said "Jody there is like 6 inches of water in here" he said "You can drown in two inches of water if you fall asleep face down." I will never forget that. I was 7.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma, have we worn out your name yet? :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

*Everyone ban Emma!!!!*


I ban Emma, because he is a FK (Fish Killer!!!)


----------



## Emzi00

I wish my fish would drown :lol: 
I ban fish not drowning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because FISH CAN'T DROWN  lol


----------



## Emzi00

Ok, so now I'm a HE and a FK I've come to the conclusion that the only good fish is one on a plate in front of me
Lacie, yes yes you have. I'm just to lazy to change it, and it still applies in real life 
I ban all y'all


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I saw I put he and forgot to change it. Proves how long of a day it's been for me!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban y'all cause I was stalking too, but I didn't have time to post here AND the other, so I just did the other. I ban everyone for banning so many crazy things.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because she should check out my cart in photogenic


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because she cray cray


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban both of you because fish can drown, pull them backwards quickly..... And why would you want to kill your beta?

Haha Emma, very effeminite name for a man! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause I really have to go to bed.And I ban Emma or being a fish killer. 
I ban Lacie for not coming on sooner cause I had time all day and now I don't.
"Three hundred ages of men I've walked this earth, and now, I have no time" lol


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emma for saying y'all when she is from mid Michigan!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan cuz I wouldn't trust her if she didn't!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I hate cleaning his tank, he does nothing, idk I just don't care for him. I have an idea, Lacie I'll trade you my beta for a doeling out of Babette :ROFL:
I ban everything


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban all y'all because I use y'all all the time and im from MI


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I ban Emma for saying y'all when she is from mid Michigan!


Haha, I'm a hick. I've been to TN before, too.


----------



## NubianFan

good trade!!! 
I ban monkeys.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban sarah because I was working today, not very professy to be on here at work  and I also ban you because I made a cherry pie yesterday....and I just had two pieces.... full of energy when I don't need it, story of my life.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Nubianfan for being random. I ban Lacie cuz she quit playing, and I'm about to leave!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cuz I don't like cherries, and you posted at the same time.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I see our southern influence is beginning to spread like the incurable disease that it is.... Mwa ha ha ha ha......

Did I say that outloud? 

I ban gorillas


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie just cause.


----------



## NubianFan

It is only random to everyone else, to me it is in perfect unison with my little world I have built around me.....
I ban reality.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I hate cleaning his tank, he does nothing, idk I just don't care for him. I have an idea, Lacie I'll trade you my beta for a doeling out of Babette :ROFL:
> I ban everything


:laugh: Nice try, but you can keep your beta, my fish would eat him anyways.



Emzi00 said:


> Haha, I'm a hick. I've been to TN before, too.


 I hate TN, I've been there twice. Half my family moved out there though. Don't know what they see in the place.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I'll take some of that energy off your hands! Not right now, i need my sleep tonight, in the morning!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Nice try, but you can keep your beta, my fish would eat him anyways.
> 
> I hate TN, I've been there twice. Half my family moved out there though. Don't know what they see in the place.


You sure? He's pretty a blueish purple body with red and a lil bit of turquoise on his fins. Part of my family moved to TN, it was way to hot there. I like Michigan, because if you don't like the weather, wait 5 min. It'll change.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah cause I'm full of energy too!!! I just had a little too much ice cream 

Can any of you read this, or is it just a box???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, I'll need it tomorrow though! How else will I have the energy to pick more fruit to make more pie?! Lol, why I eat sugary foods at night, I will never know 

I ban Sarah because I'm making either enchiladas or fajitas on monday  might make both!


----------



## Texaslass

It has a thumbup, a smile face, and a goat

I ban y'all cuz I have to go to bed now, gnight!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban Sarah cause I'm full of energy too!!! I just had a little too much ice cream
> 
> Can any of you read this, or is it just a box???


Big bunch of boxes!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah 
I ban whoever is above me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aww, at least Sarah can read it!!! dde03dde03dde03 Alright, goodnight guys, I'm beat!
I ban Lacie because I WANT ENCHILADAS!!!! Omnomnom


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because she probably wouldn't ship me a enchilada


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everyone because my daughter is snoring and I should be too, night all.

I want enchiladas now, who's up for raiding Lacie's house when she makes the enchiladas, show of hands?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

*raises hand*


I ban everyone because i said I was going to bed, but that's not gonna happen


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I ban everyone because i said I was going to bed, but that's not gonna happen


Yesh ditto


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can I rasie my hand? Lol, I want enichiladas too, but that wont be happening til monday  since it's only polite to NOT make the dinner and eat it all before the persons birthday, so I guess I can wait....


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what's up with the lack of promotion of your facebook page?
I ban Lacie because I changed my signature


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban TGS, because its so addicting I can't go to sleep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I want enchiladas now, who's up for raiding Lacie's house when she makes the enchiladas, show of hands?


:laugh: I don't think raiding my house is a good idea, with 6 of these watching the house.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban TGS, because its so addicting I can't go to sleep


Oh snap :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I don't think raiding my house is a good idea, with 6 of these watching the house.


AHHHHHHHHHHH OMG IM SO TERRIFIED AHHHHHHHHHHH IM SORRY PLEASE DONT HURT ME JUST GIVE ME THE ENCHILADAS AHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHH
I ban Lacie for having scary dogs at her house :'(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, what's up with the lack of promotion of your facebook page?
> I ban Lacie because I changed my signature


I dont feel like I'm done with it yet.... I don't know, it's missing something.

onder:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: I don't think raiding my house is a good idea, with 6 of these watching the house.


Aww look at the fluffies  yeah it's worth it


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I dont feel like I'm done with it yet.... I don't know, it's missing something.
> 
> onder:


 Well I liked it anyways


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH OMG IM SO TERRIFIED AHHHHHHHHHHH IM SORRY PLEASE DONT HURT ME JUST GIVE ME THE ENCHILADAS AHHHHHHHHHHH
> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> I ban Lacie for having scary dogs at her house :'(


Oh my goodness, I just burst out laughing! Thank goodness I'm not around a bunch of people!

They are actually very friendly, as long I don't tell them to be "mean" or "scary"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Aww look at the fluffies  yeah it's worth it


Haha, I'm with you, I make good enchiladas, its 100% worth it 

I ban you for calling them fluffies even though they are!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha
I ban Sarah because she got scared of the fluffies


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because they are fluffy. Are they GSD's?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban both ya because they may be fluffies, but that picture is CREEPY!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because the picture was indeed creepy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That one is, the rest are cattle dogs, but trained the same way. ( I used to train dogs for personal protection when I was 17+ )

My next dog will be a mastiff, love the breed! Can you imagine the power behind them though?

:laugh: that will be the first thing sarah sees when she gets back on here in the morning


----------



## Emzi00

What happened? Did y'all just feel like leaving me here alone? 
I ban loneliness
Eta: nvm


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That one is, the rest are cattle dogs, but trained the same way. ( I used to train dogs for personal protection when I was 17+ )
> 
> My next dog will be a mastiff, love the breed! Can you imagine the power behind them though?


I'm aware, I do my fair share of stalking  Mastiffs are HUGE!
I ban mastiffs because my cousin used to have a cattle dog named zip.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stalker!!!! :lol:

Yep, trained and they will be even better 

I ban you for being the only one on here! WHERE DID EVERYONE GO!?


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure, Europe maybe? Somewhere with pleasant weather?


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh, Chief is a handsome man


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's for sale if you want him, I'll cut you a sweet deal


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's for sale if you want him, I'll cut you a sweet deal


Of course I know he's for sale :lol: 
My parents would kill me if I bought a horse, even though I've ridden since forever, especially a stallion, that's on the other side of the country :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I ban both of you because I have a Mastiff and I ban everyone for always going to bed when I get on here in the evening.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban goathiker, because in Michigan it's 12:30 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty boy/girl! I want a Neo, and one with loads of wrinkles, like these


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh  I'd rather have a pit


----------



## goathiker

It only 9:30 here.

Hey, one of the Alpine breeders here has a buckling traveling to Michigan...Is that yours by chance?


----------



## Emzi00

No, it's not. That'd be cool though


----------



## goathiker

She's a Fila Brasilliero wonderful loyal dogs but, definitely not for the beginner to protection dogs. 

I ban Emma cause I have a Pit as well...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh. My. Gosh. I ban Lacie because the dog pics she just posted are SOOOOOOO INCREDIBLY CUTE!!! THEY'RE SO FLUFFY AND WRINKLY I JUST WANNA SKWISH ONE UP AGAINST MY FACE AND...

SNUGGLE WITH IT!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> She's a Fila Brasilliero wonderful loyal dogs but, definitely not for the beginner to protection dogs.
> 
> I ban Emma cause I have a Pit as well...


Haha no I have a Aussie/ border collie cross, but I want a pit when I grow up and have a place of my own


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've had pits before, they are great dogs.


----------



## Emzi00

Me and my pup


----------



## goathiker

I have these too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, I should have gone to bed hours ago. I ban Lacie because of the cute little shmushy faced dogs she posted pictures of


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, I should have gone to bed hours ago. I ban Lacie because of the cute little shmushy faced dogs she posted pictures of


It's worth it :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have a basketball private early tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is my baby Dixie, she's huge now, but I like to look back on this 

I'll have to get some pics of my hound pups off the other computer so you can see their squishy faces


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban this addicting forum!!! It's keeping me up!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Practice? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I have these too


I like the white one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Practice? :ROFL:


Haha yeah, stupid autocorrect on my iPod


----------



## Emzi00

Oh my gosh, Lacie, she's so cute!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is my baby Dixie, she's huge now, but I like to look back on this
> 
> I'll have to get some pics of my hound pups off the other computer so you can see their squishy faces


OH MY GOSH SHE IS SO STINKIN CUTE! I just wanna squish her face and her cuteness!!! AWH!!! My heart just melted!!!! <3 yay I can't wait to see more squishy faces 
Now goodnight! I'm asleep! Somebody make me sleep!


----------



## goathiker

Here Sunny as a pup. She's a White German Spitz.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Heres another pic


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> OH MY GOSH SHE IS SO STINKIN CUTE! I just wanna squish her face and her cuteness!!! AWH!!! My heart just melted!!!! <3 yay I can't wait to see more squishy faces
> Now goodnight! I'm asleep! Somebody make me sleep!


You shall not sleep, you shall stay up with us..
Said in persuasive manner :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Here Sunny as a pup. She's a White German Spitz.


How cute! I love the white coat and the little black nose!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goat hiker-AWWWW!!! LOVE the 2nd picture!!!

Lacie- AWWWW stop it! I'm never going to be able to sleep now!!! <3


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Heres another pic


You really need to start shipping animals!
I'll have the biggest order :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It is officially 1:00 AM here so I am officially going to sleep. Maybe.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And I ban everyone because nobody's banning anyone!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> It is officially 1:00 AM here so I am officially going to sleep. Maybe.


I should too, we'll see how well that works out :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is some, not so squishy faces, I'll get the hound pics in the morning.

No idea why such a difference in pic size?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I should too, we'll see how well that works out :ROFL:


I'm going to bed! I know it this time! Turning off the device! G'night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is some, not so squishy faces, I'll get the hound pics in the morning.


AWH, not as cute, but still adorbs!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is some, not so squishy faces, I'll get the hound pics in the morning.
> 
> No idea why such a difference in pic size?


Aww


----------



## Emzi00

I just yawned, not a good sign.
I ban yawning.


----------



## goathiker

I ban fencing. My poor hands...


----------



## Emzi00

What happened? Are you okay?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Good Night, I'll check back in the morning


----------



## goathiker

I'm fine, just the usual collection of little cuts and slivers. Tomorrow I have to stretch the fabric.
I ban come a longs that hate me...

Good night everyone


----------



## emilieanne

LaCie you're gunna make me cry!!!!!!!!

Makes me remember daisy is gunna die 

At night y'all come alive......... EIGHT PAGES! Lol


----------



## Delilah

Yeah I know right Emilie it took me about 5 minutes to go through it all! Good morning everyone!


----------



## emilieanne

I'm in school..... Talking about supersize me......... D: bleck


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because she has school, I don't start until Tuesday


----------



## Texaslass

Wow! I ban you all for staying up way too late and posting millions of pictures of fluffy squishy-faced puppies for me to drool over. :ROFL: 

And Emma, no fair!! An Aussie/border collie mix is my favorite kind of dog!!! I want to have one some day when I live alone, and I can let it sleep in my bed. :laugh:


I ban Emma for having my dream dog. 
Oh, and good morning, "if it is a good morning, which I doubt" lol, I'm not the only one to have watched every Winnie the Pooh show there is, right?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, Sarah, yes you are 
Tis a good morning, I had ice cream for breakfast


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, you just want to rub it in! Well, I'm having peanut butter, chocolate chips, and creamed honey! Oh, and coffee! :coffee2:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, Sarah, yes you are


Hey, I have little brothers and sisters!! It's not my fault!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I liked telatubies(sp?) and Dora better


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, you just want to rub it in! Well, I'm having peanut butter, chocolate chips, and creamed honey! Oh, and coffee! :coffee2:


Yup, I do.
I ban Sarah because if i tried to make coffee, I'd probably burn my house down 
I looove coffee


----------



## Texaslass

Meeee too! We have it more often than we should, cause we get free left over organic coffee from a vendor at the market we sell veggies at.


----------



## Emzi00

Omg, FREE! That's awesome! 
I ban having to pay money.


----------



## Texaslass

Yes!!!  I know, it's ridiculously nofair to everybody else, but it's awesome for us! See, they only use it freshly ground, so by the end of the market, if they still have some of their "freshly ground for the day" coffee left over, they just hand it to us in this big bag. I would feel bad, but I think they just throw it out otherwise! :EEK!:

I also ban having to pay money.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban lack of money. It sure would be nice to have more money.


----------



## Emzi00

Puppy pics for Sarah 





He's 8 now, but still cute


----------



## Texaslass

Ooohhhhhh, I want him!! What a cute face!  what's his name? I missed it, if you said it.

I ban cuteness for being so cute.


----------



## Emzi00

His name is Odie, we used to have a cat named Garfield, too 
I ban Garfield the cat for running away


----------



## Texaslass

I ban my cats for running away, getting run over and being to wild to be any fun. 

I ban Lacie cause she's not playing.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because she rarely responds


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think she's on. Sigh, now I'll have to go find something useful to do.... I ban work.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I don't think she's on. Sigh, now I'll have to go find something useful to do.... I ban work.


 She *was* just on.. did she fall off the face of the earth or something? 
I ban being useful, why not be lazy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm off and on throughout the day. I was just on, but I'm back now.

I ban both of you because I have to milk goats, and clean pens.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Puppy pics for Sarah
> 
> http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ebruzewski/media/HPIM0953_zps519cbef4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ebruzewski/media/HPIM0954_zps2db5b982.jpg.html
> 
> He's 8 now, but still cute


AW MY GOSH!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! <3 I'm jealous, my mom won't let us get a dog I want Australian shepherds


----------



## Texaslass

Probably. Actually, I think she forgets to log out. No actually, she probably does that on purpose to make us _think_ she's on and waste our lives away waiting for her to respond. She's diabolical like that. :laugh:
I have a question for her: why do some of my goats that live in the same pen and get the exact same treatment and feed, have paler eyelids than others?? Are they just naturally less resistant than the others or something?
I ban Lacie for being diabolical.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because she hasn't posted more shmushy faces yet :'(


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for posting when I was posting.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because I left for one second and she came on 
Ice cream for lunch


----------



## Texaslass

What, does your entire diet consist of ice cream?? No fair!


----------



## Emzi00

Right now, yes.
I got 1.5 qt bucket last night, this meal is going to finish it  I'm really gonna need to work out after this  
I ban ice cream for being delicious


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ketchup cause I was eating a piece of a hot dog with ketchup while I was reading this, and it splattered right into my eyeball.  ouch.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I think she went to milk goats and left us here again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they getting enough iron? Drinking enough water?

Haha, yeah I actually don't ever log out, I just close the window on my computer or tap the back button a million times on my phone. Saves me the hassle of logging in 
And it may or may not be part of my diabolical plan....

I ban Sarah because I just ate a bunch of sugar ****** dough....I feel the energy coming on


----------



## Emzi00

That sucks  oww
I also ban ketchup


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: no I haven't went out to milk them yet. But think about this....maybe this is payback for you leaving me all alone on her to talk to.strangers in the middle of the night!!!! Remember? You member..... Just kidding.
:laugh: I can hold a grudge forever.


----------



## Emzi00

But Lacie, I didn't leave you!
Or maybe I'm just a stranger now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because she STILL hasn't posted more shmushy faces!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go? HELLOOOOOOOOOO???


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for answering the minute I get off!! Definitely diabolical plans going on here...
So weird, I just ate some cookie dough.
Umm, what exactly do you mean by are they getting enough iron? They have minerals all the time, and I see them eating them usually. And we have to scrub and refill the water troughs like every day. They get refilled three times a day, and scrubbing happens every day or every other day.
They've had copper boluses once this year, and dewormed with Ivomec plus several weeks ago and Dimethox for cocci. about two weeks ago. They don't eat off the ground either.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because know I want cookie dough

And because she still hasn't checked out my new goat cart!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, our water is hard and very high in sulphur, if that helps.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, we have hard water too! High five!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban all of you for eating sugary foods, your giving me cravings, and I'm going to get fat if you guys keep this up


----------



## Texaslass

:hi5: What forum is your goat cart in?
And I saw your picture collages; I love your back and white Nubian! Cute, is that Ozzie?


----------



## Emzi00

Where did erybody go?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> :hi5: What forum is your goat cart in?
> And I saw your picture collages; I love your back and white Nubian! Cute, is that Ozzie?


Aw, thanks! It's in Photogenic, and yeah, the black and white Nubian is Ozzie... He's my favorite, but shhhhh don't tell the others!  don't worry, I love the other two too much to care that he's my favorite


----------



## Texaslass

I'm still here, lol!I ban Lacie for getting on when I get off, then getting off when I get back on and ask a question!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Where did erybody go?


I'm right here!!!


----------



## Emzi00

My turn to abandon y'all. Have to change in to real clothes


----------



## Texaslass

And I really should get some things done. :/ You're on your own, Sarah!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah and Emma for leaving me :'(

I ban everyone because there's some guy that asked if he could metal detect our yard... And now he's metal detecting our front yard


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I need to do more stuff as well


----------



## emilieanne

I can everyone cause my mom and I feel like we were drugged today. 
These are my plans for the new barn, how do you like??


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I had leftover spaghetti and it still tasted good 
I ban Emilie because I like your plan


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie cause I'm not too good with plans, but it looks good. 
I ban Lacie cause she never answered my question.
I ban Emma cause I did a workout.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I haven't worked out yet


----------



## Delilah

I ban water buckets because I dumped a water bucket into my boot on accident and it was sloshing around in there so I had to dump it out.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I ban the water bucket that dumped water in Delilah's boot :lol:


----------



## Delilah

I think it was possessed and purposefully dumped water in my boot.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie; she needs to come see how I did judging this time.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for making me laugh asking Lacie to give her her grade :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> I ban water buckets because I dumped a water bucket into my boot on accident and it was sloshing around in there so I had to dump it out.


I did the same thing!!'


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because Lacie STILL HAS NOT put any more shmushy faces up


----------



## emilieanne

Yay! Ok. 

I ban you all cause I just got up and fell asleep around 4? 4:30? Idk. JUST after the last email I sent autumn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright Sarah, I'll go on over there in a minute, see how you did. Mean while here are some of my squishy hound pup faces  Finally got them AND ALL my snow pictures off my other computer! Yayy!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is some, not so squishy faces, I'll get the hound pics in the morning.
> 
> No idea why such a difference in pic size?


 I'm pretty sure that even in California it's not morning anymore 
We* need* the squishy faces :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

Oooh, too cute! Is that a recent squishy faced pup pic?


----------



## Delilah

You sent me an email? Oh well I haven't gotten it yet hmmm idk lol! 
Were you tired? Lol


----------



## emilieanne

This is my squishy face pup pic


----------



## emilieanne

Neeeeeeeevermind. I didn't. 

I think I need to uhh. Go back to bed!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> alright sarah, i'll go on over there in a minute, see how you did. Mean while here are some of my squishy hound pup faces  finally got them and all my snow pictures off my other computer! Yayy!


awwwwwwww oh my gosh awwwwwwww oh my gosh sooooooo cute!!!! <3


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> This is my squishy face pup pic


Awwww!!!! <3


----------



## Delilah

Well whatcha waiting for! 

I have a squishy face pup picture


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Delilah cuz her pics are fuzzy.  and cuz I'm hungry and we don't have ice cream.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I ran out of ice cream. I'll have to make a cake


----------



## Texaslass

Where'd everybody go this time???


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for changing her signature and posting at the same time.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I felt the need to make my signature look more professional


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause it looks more professional than mine. I changed mine, too, but it still doesn't look professional.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't had a litter of hound pups in two years, so no, not so recent. :lol: Well, I had a bunch of stuff to do, then I couldn't find the file, etc, etc. So Yeah it took me way past "morning" to get those pictures up. Its 4pm here.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for not having hound pups for two whole years 
So it's a 3 hour difference between Michigan and California


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban Emma cause it looks more professional than mine. I changed mine, too, but it still doesn't look professional.


 It's the smiley face  
it's a 
when it needs to be a


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I actually will never be able to get another litter of puppies from their mother since she is not with us any more. I have a bloodhound female and a bluetick male, but I'm not ready to breed her yet. Btw, Bloodhounds crossed with Blueticks make Majestic Tree Hounds.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban everything.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I actually will never be able to get another litter of puppies from their mother since she is not with us any more. I have a bloodhound female and a bluetick male, but I'm not ready to breed her yet. Btw, Bloodhounds crossed with Blueticks make Majestic Tree Hounds.


 Mind. Blown.  
You're a bank of information


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's the smiley face
> it's a
> when it needs to be a


Bahaha!

I ban whoever. Oh no, wait I ban Lacie cause I asked something several pages back..... Oh yeah, I asked about iron. Do I need to supplement iron?? They have minerals. And I gave copper a while back...


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I actually will never be able to get another litter of puppies from their mother since she is not with us any more. I have a bloodhound female and a bluetick male, but I'm not ready to breed her yet. Btw, Bloodhounds crossed with Blueticks make Majestic Tree Hounds.


I never had a majestic tree hound. BUT I had a Bluetick/English Setter cross, we named him Mickey he was huge and black and white spotted and I loved him.

I ban good dogs dying...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban everyone because y'all have cute doggies!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie, because I feel like she abandoned us, again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still here! Lol, what is the analyisis of your mineral Sarah, more specifically the iron, and copper? And what color would their lids be on the Famcha chart?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because she hasn't responded yet


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I want to ban Sarah too... So I ban Sarah for not answering!

I actually ban Emma because I want to go work with my new cart, but don't think I have time


----------



## emilieanne

Did y'all miss me??(;

I was gettin pics for the website. 
Wow. Getting the right person, is HARD! 
Mom moms pic of phoebe:









What my step dad got!!!!:


----------



## Emzi00

yes you do, it's still light out  
I going to ban Sarah again just for kicks


----------



## Emzi00

I like your step dad's better


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie,
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/3993209253.html

hmmmm, hmmmm 

not perfect, buuuttttt she's pretty


----------



## NubianFan

I ban all of you because I am so tired I feel like I am gonna die....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Leslie because... I have nothing better to do


----------



## Emzi00

I ban being so tired you feel like you are going to die


----------



## emilieanne

Me too nubianfan. 

Anyone know how I make a website on weebly?!!!? I'm getting SO mad.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I ban being so tired you feel like you are going to die


Amen....


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Me too nubianfan.
> 
> Anyone know how I make a website on weebly?!!!? I'm getting SO mad.


Lacie does


----------



## emilieanne

LACIE!!!!! I NEED YOU NOW!!!!!!!!!!! 


I'm honestly going insane. 
I know it's something small but I mixed up my medicine this morning and boy, NEVER again lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because she mixed up her medicine


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for never being here when we need her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Me too nubianfan.
> 
> Anyone know how I make a website on weebly?!!!? I'm getting SO mad.


I can help ya  just shoot me a PM


----------



## emilieanne

Thank god!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm here! Goodness gracious, all heck brakes loose when I go do the dishes!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah, because they left us alone with strangers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And by the way, when you PM me, or email me in anyway, it's linked to my phone, so I will get the email instantly. I ALWAYS have my phone on me. 
WOOHOO! Go Emilie, making a website! Hehe, I like your stepdads pic better


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yes Lacie, I ban Lacie leaving to wash dishes, yuck


----------



## emilieanne

So do I!! 

Lol lacie, I feel like your suppose to be my mom and god messed up on accident!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm here! Goodness gracious, all heck brakes loose when I go do the dishes!


LOL what was that thing you use to feed the goaties so they don't get too needy being bottle fed a Lambar feeder? Is that what it is called. Well I think you should have hooked up their Lambar feeder, cuz now they are gonna bug you forever. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> LOL what was that thing you use to feed the goaties so they don't get too needy being bottle fed a Lambar feeder? Is that what it is called. Well I think you should have hooked up their Lambar feeder, cuz now they are gonna bug you forever. LOL


:ROFL: :slapfloor: What a great idea!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> LOL what was that thing you use to feed the goaties so they don't get too needy being bottle fed a Lambar feeder? Is that what it is called. Well I think you should have hooked up their Lambar feeder, cuz now they are gonna bug you forever. LOL


Yes, forever and ever


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> So do I!!
> 
> Lol lacie, I feel like your suppose to be my mom and god messed up on accident!


Well if you feel like coming to california, you can stay here!

So are you getting your website figured out?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for doing dishes, not cool


----------



## emilieanne

Skyla actually is gunna do it for me  

The app SUCKS btw lol 
So she's gunna do all the good stuff, ill charge my laptop with the rock, cleaner, floor, and table tonight (cord barely works for charger) and ill do the rest tomorrow or something! 
I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I needed something to cook with. Having sloppy joes tonight 

I ban doing dishes as well, and it took me half an hour to find the dang sponge because it wasn't even in the house! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Why would a sponge _not_ be in the house? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Skyla actually is gunna do it for me
> 
> The app SUCKS btw lol
> So she's gunna do all the good stuff, ill charge my laptop with the rock, cleaner, floor, and table tonight (cord barely works for charger) and ill do the rest tomorrow or something!
> I'm so happy!!!!




Yah, no one get it! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I agree with Emma! Please tell me you don't use it to wash your goats!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why not? A little hair never hurt no one!

:ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all realize no one has banned anyone or anything for quite some time LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Why would a sponge _not_ be in the house? :lol:


Lol, she was probably using it to scrub water troughs with. I did that just a couple days ago!

Man, I leave for a while and everybody comes on after I waited around for ages earlier. :roll:
FYI, I've been out leash-training a doeling, and walking my other two little ND's, and then watching all the goats while they ran around and grazed outside of their pen.
It's still pretty hot, but it's cooled down just enough to not DIE when you go out in the evening, so I thought I'd spend some time with my goats instead of writing about them, lol.
I ban everybody banning me while I was gone.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Do y'all realize no one has banned anyone or anything for quite some time LOL


So what :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Do y'all realize no one has banned anyone or anything for quite some time LOL


Oh, Leslie, no one goes by the rules anymore, get with the times! lol, JK


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> The app SUCKS btw lol


Are ya'll talking about TGS app, or a different one? 'Cause the TGS app does stink; you can't "like" posts on there!


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Oh, Leslie, no one goes by the rules anymore, get with the times! lol, JK


 I can't I am dying remember?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Leslie because she cares about rules


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Are ya'll talking about TGS app, or a different one? 'Cause the TGS app does stink; you can't "like" posts on there!


No, the weebly app  
I know Austin had said he was working on the likes for the app..


----------



## emilieanne

I think I need a mid night snack but there's nothing. 
Lacie, you cook at this time right?(;


----------



## Texaslass

*pant* I had to go out and help round up the goats back into their pen. Mon, they always have ot turn it into a rodeo, don't they?
I ban goats being bad.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban the people driving by that give me weird faces while I walk goats down the road


----------



## emilieanne

Gnight guys!!!!!

Build my barn tomorrow!!!  
Sorta..


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and that goat you posted earlier was very cute, Emma!
Lacie, I can post a pic of the mineral ingredients if you want in a minute-my picture-taking device is out of battery, needs to charge. But it's Manna Pro goat minerals.
And their eyes, now lets see.. out of 11 goats total, about four are acceptable (2), 2 are borderline(3), and five are dangerous/fatal (4-5). The "fatal" ones have been roughly the same for a couple of months. 
I ban white lids on goats.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban myself for being absent for 30+ pages!  Where did I go?!

Stinkin school is eating up all of my time; my algebra teacher is a most unpleasant soul. But you guys are still over here being the life of the party


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Katelyn for missing out on all the fun. Good times!I ban everyone else for leaving, where are you guys?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, and that goat you posted earlier was very cute, Emma!


 Her top line wasn't straight, her neck didn't blend well into her withers, she lacked in brisket and her rump was short and steep, but yeah, cute


----------



## Texaslass

I know, but I would love her anyway!I ban everyone for leaving again.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban everyone for leaving again.


 X2 
Lacie is probably eating dinner, what's everyone else's excuse?


----------



## Texaslass

Idk, I think it's me, every time I get on they all leave.If I just log out, they'll all come back. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Idk, I think it's me, every time I get on they all leave.If I just log out, they'll all come back. :laugh:


If you leave I'll be lonely, DON'T LEAVE ME ALONE WITH STRANGERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You guys are so funny!


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: But I really think it'll work!!


----------



## NubianFan

I took a bath so that I would be clean when I died


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :ROFL: But I really think it'll work!!


 They'd only be coming back FOR YOU!! Haha, no. It wouldn't work. Don't even try it.


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: :ROFL:Oh, Leslie! I'm sorry you feel bad. You need to drink some kombucha or something. Or my mom's new favorite: kvass. It's a beet drink, supposed to do wonders.


----------



## NubianFan

I need more than a beet to cure this... I have felt lousy for two months and I am too stubborn to go to the doctor. They are evil I am convinced. I have been so tired, having random pains, and heart palpitations (and I ain't even in love!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I took a bath so that I would be clean when I died


Haha!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe if we shout their names out _really_ loud, they'll come back. Thrreeeeee.... Twwoooooo.... Onneeeeee....... @&#$!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: oh, you got me again! LolNo it's not a beet, it's a beet drink. You should look it up, just for fun. It's actually pretty amazing stuff, and it's really easy to make. Doesn't taste too good, but hey! If it'll cure something, anything, I'll drink it!
I ban Leslie for not drinking beet juice.


----------



## Texaslass

LAAACIEEEEE!!! Emmilie went to bed I guess...


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaacciieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I actually kinda like beets. I don't think beet juice would be so terrible.


----------



## Emzi00

You changed the smiley in your signature!


----------



## Texaslass

It's not, just salty.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You changed the smiley in your signature!


Yes. I am now a professional.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yes. I am now a professional.


Bahahahaha :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol: 
I always assumed you were


----------



## Emzi00

This thread is getting lonely


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back now! Haha, yes I was having dinner  SOOOO stuffed now! It was good, and I had a cookie crunch, vanilla ice cream cone with fudge in the middle, now my body wont know what to do! Whether it should fall asleep from over eating, or be wired all night from the ice cream, :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, yeah, getting good at guessing


----------



## Texaslass

I KNEW it!!!! I left for a sec, and back you come!! I think you're just mad cause I stole your thunder, Lacie!  Shunning me!


----------



## NubianFan

I accidentally clicked on the pig forum link and it freaked me out. 
I ban scary links.


----------



## Texaslass

That IS scary!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban pig forums


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Sarah, I just looked up the mineral, it has a fair amount of copper, but no iron. Iron deficiency is anemia, anemia = white lids. Dose with Red Cell or get some iron injectable


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Bahahahaha :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:
> I always assumed you were


No, I'm not. You'd be surprised how "not" I am.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I KNEW it!!!! I left for a sec, and back you come!! I think you're just mad cause I stole your thunder, Lacie!  Shunning me!


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

You know what? I want a wamping/whomping/womping, however you spell it for a pet, in fact I want four of them. One to go on each side of my property and guard it from way ward intruders be they man or beastie.
I ban intruders


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

B-12 is needed for anemia also...

I ban Sarah for not being professional


----------



## Texaslass

Finally, she speaks to me! I was beginning to think I was in disgrace. 
Well, thank you! Do you think I should get a different kind of mineral next time?
I have been dosing with red cell, but not as often lately, as I didn't think it was doing a lot of good. Cathy had told me to get iron injectable, but I haven't yet, cause I'm broke and I don't like asking my dad for money, even though he'll generally help out. Guess ill have to get down on my knees. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> You know what? I want a wamping/whomping/womping, however you spell it for a pet, in fact I want four of them. One to go on each side of my property and guard it from way ward intruders be they man or beastie.
> I ban intruders


No, you need a Hyena, or a panther 

I want a hyena SO bad!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> You know what? I want a wamping/whomping/womping, however you spell it for a pet, in fact I want four of them. One to go on each side of my property and guard it from way ward intruders be they man or beastie.
> I ban intruders


I thought you weren't long for this world? So... They'll be guarding your grave from intruders?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You know what? I want a wamping/whomping/womping, however you spell it for a pet, in fact I want four of them. One to go on each side of my property and guard it from way ward intruders be they man or beastie.
> I ban intruders


Or you could just borrow a couple of Lacie's dogs and tell them to be "mean" or "scary" :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, you need a Hyena, or a panther
> 
> I want a hyena SO bad!


Yes, I think a hyena would be the perfect pet for you. You know how animals always match their owners? Well, it would match you perfectly when you've been eating too much sugar- you could take it with you on night rampages to steal people's bucks.  I don't think they'd try to stop you!:ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Well if I ACTUALLY die, lots of things will be in a world of hurt, so I better have something guarding all of them. Especially my daughter. She would be in terrible shape if I died. But also, all my animals would need something protecting them too. For that matter I might have to start a grove of whomping willows and give seedlings out, because all my friends and family and all my clients even will need protecting. Geesh no wonder I am tired, I take care of everything and everyone but myself!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, everybody tell Leslie to take care of herself! :hug:

I ban hyenas, they're scary.


----------



## NubianFan

No, no dogs, all my current dogs are useless pretty much. I prefer the tree.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeffers has iron for $9 a bottle. I'll look around, I'm not sure if most minerals have iron. Hmmm.... onder:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> No, no dogs, all my current dogs are useless pretty much. I prefer the tree.


I prefer the dogs


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie left again, I need to leave so shell come back.


----------



## Texaslass

Ugh, every time I post about her being gone! 
Yeah, I was going to get iron inj. and b12 from Jeffers, I think it was around 30 dollars of both, but idk the shipping.

The b12 was $24 a bottle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Or you could just borrow a couple of Lacie's dogs and tell them to be "mean" or "scary" :shrug:


They attack on command or when they see real threat, I didn't want to be so up front about it though 

They'd be perfect for you Leslie!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Lacie left again, I need to leave so shell come back.


Do it I dare you


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Do it I dare you


Okay! Here I go! Footsteps retreating....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeffers carries the B12? I thought they just had the B Complex?


----------



## Texaslass

HA! It worked!

Ummm maybe I got them mixed?  hehe


----------



## NubianFan

OKay guys, well girls, I am hitting the hay. see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, Emma, going to get violent if Sarah leaves? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, Emma, going to get violent if Sarah leaves? :ROFL:


Yes, and if you leave(again) I might just kill something


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Leslie. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, and if you leave(again) I might just kill something


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


>


What, I don't like the neighbors chicken :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, here's what Jeffers has, it's kind of both, so I got it confused: http://www.jefferspet.com/vitamin-b-complex-plus/camid/LIV/cp/A2-VC/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Sarah, how much red cell were you giving them?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What, I don't like the neighbors chicken :lol:


Neighbors' chickens should be killed, trust us, Lacie. 
I ban neighbors' chickens. (and donkeys and guineas, for that matter)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I were getting it, I would get straight B12.

What did the chicken ever do to you?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, Sarah, how much red cell were you giving them?


6 cc's per 100 pounds, more the first day, once a day for a week, then once a week for IDK, 5 or 6 weeks, then I gave some just to Ella the other day. Her eyes _were_ better for a couple days after that, then white again.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Neighbors' chickens should be killed, trust us, Lacie.
> I ban neighbors' chickens. (and donkeys and guineas, for that matter)


I killed their roo last summer and threw it in the river behind our house, my neighbor saw me kill it, she didn't care :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I were getting it, I would get straight B12.
> 
> What did the chicken ever do to you?


Crow it's stupid head off at all hours of the day and night. Oh, you meant Emma....

Well, is there somewhere that sells both so I can lump an order together?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I killed their roo last summer and threw it in the river behind our house, my neighbor saw me kill it, she didn't care :ROFL:


Bahaha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What did the chicken ever do to you?


It sh!ts in our yard!


----------



## Texaslass

Chickens are so gross.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Chickens are so gross.


The ducks they had were worse!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> 6 cc's per 100 pounds, more the first day, once a day for a week, then once a week for IDK, 5 or 6 weeks, then I gave some just to Ella the other day. Her eyes _were_ better for a couple days after that, then white again.


*coughs* Ehm, well I will say that I envy your patience with that..... I just give the horse doseage, the whole whopping 2 ounces.... ..........
ANYWAY... maybe up the dose a bit?


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked: I just found out where they all disappear to, Emma! They're all playing the "grant wishes" game!!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :shocked: I just found out where they all disappear to, Emma! They're all playing the "grant wishes" game!!


I'll go "hijack" it :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *coughs* Ehm, well I will say that I envy your patience with that..... I just give the horse doseage, the whole whopping 2 ounces.... ..........
> ANYWAY... maybe up the dose a bit?


What??! That's what Cathy told me to do!
And somebody said it's hard on their stomachs; I didn't want to hurt the poor things!
okay, I'll up the dose!! sheesh, wish someone had told me sooner!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Crow it's stupid head off at all hours of the day and night. Oh, you meant Emma....
> 
> Well, is there somewhere that sells both so I can lump an order together?


Yeah of course! Are you implying I don't have those kind of connections?!!
Umm.... Are you a meber of VetServ, by chance?  Oh, the sugars getting to me :coffee2:

Or you know, the vet.... injectable 12 is pretty much Rx only


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'll go "hijack" it :lol:


NOOOO!! Now I'm all alone!!!! :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> What??! That's what Cathy told me to do!
> And somebody said it's hard on their stomachs; I didn't want to hurt the poor things!
> okay, I'll up the dose!! sheesh, wish someone had told me sooner!


I should add that mine was probably weaker since it was expired... BUT do up the dose a bit, just not so gung ho like I do things.
I don't exactly "go by the book" you see :shades:
Lol

AND I should add, my goats are bigger...


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah of course! Are you implying I don't have those kind of connections?!!
> Umm.... Are you a meber of VetServ, by chance?  Oh, the sugars getting to me :coffee2:
> 
> Or you know, the vet.... injectable 12 is pretty much Rx only


I not a member of anything other than goat societies.
Wait!... now iron injectable and B12 are the same thing?! My whole life is a lie!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> NOOOO!! Now I'm all alone!!!! :tears:


I'M BACK!!! I wouldn't leave you long


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I not a member of anything other than goat societies.
> Wait!... now iron injectable and B12 are the same thing?! My whole life is a lie!!!


Oh poor Sarah, I confused you! No, Vitamin B12 and Iron are not the same thing, vetserv just happens to sell both.


----------



## Texaslass

Does the VET sell both? 
And do I now need to give red cell, iron, AND B12 all at once and for how long??!! Help me here!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'M BACK!!! I wouldn't leave you long


Ha! You defected to the enemy! I can no longer trust you!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ha! You defected to the enemy! I can no longer trust you!


It was a one time thing, I swear it meant nothing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I leave for an hour and there's 10 new pages? What's up with this!?!!!? I ban all y'all for making too many pages!

Thinking about trying to halter train one of my goats... Is it worth it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes the vet sells both, it's a vet, are you kidding, they have everything! If you get the injectable iron, you do NOT need the red cell. You just need the B12 and the Injectable Iron.

B12 is daily
Iron is weekly for at least 2 weeks

Got it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I leave for an hour and there's 10 new pages? What's up with this!?!!!? I ban all y'all for making too many pages!
> 
> Thinking about trying to halter train one of my goats... Is it worth it?


Halters are a hassle, chain break them. (train them to lead with a collar)


----------



## Texaslass

No, it's not. 
I ban too many pages and Lacie left again! Okay, I get it, I'm leaving! footsteps retreating again....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I totally promise that I will be back, I have to run out side and feed the pigs, and baby goats!!! I forgot! I ate instead


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How did you predict that I was leaving?! Lol, brb!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How did you predict that I was leaving?! Lol, brb!


See what you did, Sarah?!? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks guys! All my goats are currently collar/chain trained, but my friends have sheep and they lead terrifically on halters so I didn't know if that was easier... Thanks!

I ban this hot humid weather


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes the vet sells both, it's a vet, are you kidding, they have everything! If you get the injectable iron, you do NOT need the red cell. You just need the B12 and the Injectable Iron.
> 
> B12 is daily
> Iron is weekly for at least 2 weeks
> 
> Got it?


Yeah, but I already have the red cell! Should I use that first?
And, uh, my non-anything-remotely-goat-related-vet does not have everything. They do not carry Valbazen, they do not carry CD&T vaccine, they so not test for CAE, they do not even know we have goats! And we've been there like twenty times! He actually referred to our dairy goats as "sheep" when he was telling us about the fecal results last time!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Every time I get back on here you leave, and when I leave you all come back and write 10 pages... I am seriously wondering if you guys are boycotting talking to me


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How did you predict that I was leaving?! Lol, brb!


Have you not been reading? Every time I come on, you're gone!  I've got you figured out, Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

emzi00 said:


> it was a one time thing, i swear it meant nothing


:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Every time I get back on here you leave, and when I leave you all come back and write 10 pages... I am seriously wondering if you guys are boycotting talking to me


...................


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma for not saying anything but dots


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I leave for an hour and there's 10 new pages? What's up with this!?!!!? I ban all y'all for making too many pages!
> 
> Thinking about trying to halter train one of my goats... Is it worth it?


I trained mine to halter before I did the collar, so they do both. I feel like they cooperate better with the halter though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay. Maybe I'll try it with one of them... Idk....


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ya'll cause I need to go to bed, and I just know there's going to be thirty more pages when I check in the morning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I ban ya'll cause I need to go to bed, and I just know there's going to be thirty more pages when I check in the morning!


I know!!! I want to read them all, but I can't when there's so many!


----------



## Texaslass

Unlike me; I meticulously go back and read every single post that I missed cause I don't want to miss out on anything. :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, we are going to bed *before* 12:30 tonight :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I'm going to bed right now!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for leaving me alone, in the middle of the night, just to sleep.


----------



## Texaslass

Guys, I'm REALLY going to go to bed!
I ban Sarah cause she took a cue and changed her signature. Now we're all professionals.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Goodnight Sarah  I ban being the only nocturnal life form on this thread... the only times I get on, you guys are OFF!


----------



## Texaslass

Ha, no you're not the only one! Lacie seems to only be on here at night when I'm off. Just wait, as soon as I'm gone, she'll be back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, but I already have the red cell! Should I use that first?
> And, uh, my non-anything-remotely-goat-related-vet does not have everything. They do not carry Valbazen, they do not carry CD&T vaccine, they so not test for CAE, they do not even know we have goats! And we've been there like twenty times! He actually referred to our dairy goats as "sheep" when he was telling us about the fecal results last time!


stupid vet, I mean, why even be a vet if you don't know the difference between two different species!!! Go ahead and use the red cell since you have it then


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, we need a night owl club for sure.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ha, no you're not the only one! Lacie seems to only be on here at night when I'm off. Just wait, as soon as I'm gone, she'll be back!


Ahh, finally, good! I *need* my Lacie back :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Ha, no you're not the only one! Lacie seems to only be on here at night when I'm off. Just wait, as soon as I'm gone, she'll be back!


:ROFL: :slapfloor: Speak of the devil!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, man! Guys, I need my sleep! How can I leave when everybody just got back?
I ban all you night owls. We should all just agree on a time to be one that works for everbody. How's that sound?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lacie, it seems that every time I hear about you eating something, it is ice cream or cake... Personal choice of food? Lol! I need to get on that diet. What is it called?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, we need a night owl club for sure.


Definately! Gotta have lights, a disco ball, music, confetti, the works!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: Speak of the devil!


Almost fooled you, didn't I? Well, TOO bad, I'm still here! 
Oops, shouldn't have said that; don't leave!!!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Yeah, we need a night owl club for sure.


Go check the groups section :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for having a side-ways avatar.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Guys, I'm REALLY going to go to bed!
> I ban Sarah cause she took a cue and changed her signature. Now we're all professionals.


Yep! It doesn't look that professional, but thanks  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Emma, we should try to go to bed before 1:15 tonight!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban Emma for having a side-ways avatar.


It's the only good baby pic I have of Billie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah for saying she was going to bed... LIAR!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep! It doesn't look that professional, but thanks  lol


Try changing the font and adding one of these:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Try changing the font and adding one of these:


Okay, will do!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Lacie, it seems that every time I hear about you eating something, it is ice cream or cake... Personal choice of food? Lol! I need to get on that diet. What is it called?


Did you just selectively miss the part where I'm making enchilada, I just had sloppy joes, I eat spagheti all the time, and I'm a total fruit bat!! :lol:

Haha, I don't know, my diet is all over the place, and I like ice cream, cake, pie, any sugary food, I like it a lot....very much so!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey Emma, we should try to go to bed before 1:15 tonight!


I agree! Lacie don't keep us up _to_ late :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's the only good baby pic I have of Billie


JK, but maybe you could photoshop it. lol, I'm getting delirious.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban Sarah for saying she was going to bed... LIAR!


*sputter* well, I can't very well leave now, can I?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Did you just selectively miss the part where I'm making enchilada, I just had sloppy joes, I eat spagheti all the time, and I'm a total fruit bat!! :lol:
> 
> Haha, I don't know, my diet is all over the place, and I like ice cream, cake, pie, any sugary food, I like it a lot....very much so!


Technically, I only saw the enchiladas... So hard to rummage through 50 pages in less than 10 minutes! So, I admit, I did skip some of it 
How have you all been? I've missed being on here a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> JK, but maybe you could photoshop it. lol, I'm getting delirious.


I'll.. do.. it.. TOMARROW!!! Haha :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Almost fooled you, didn't I? Well, TOO bad, I'm still here!
> Oops, shouldn't have said that; don't leave!!!


Oh no, I meant me, as soon as you said, "just wait till I leave, she'll be back" poof! Here I was :lol:

I wouldn't leave you would I?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Did you just selectively miss the part where I'm making enchilada, I just had sloppy joes, I eat spagheti all the time, and I'm a total fruit bat!! :lol:
> 
> Haha, I don't know, my diet is all over the place, and I like ice cream, cake, pie, any sugary food, I like it a lot....very much so!


Sounds like my kinda diet! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll.. do.. it.. TOMARROW!!! Haha :slapfloor:


Do you need to just flip the picture?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I meant me, as soon as you said, "just wait till I leave, she'll be back" poof! Here I was :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't leave you would I?


No, I got it, I was just kidding. 

I don't know...._would_ you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why thank you for asking Katelyn, I'm fanfreakingtastic! lol, how are you?


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, how are you Katelyn? I looked at your website for a sec.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you need to just flip the picture?


Rotate it so it's not sideways is what Sarah wanted, but I'm thinking upside down just to mess with her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> No, I got it, I was just kidding.
> 
> I don't know...._would_ you?


:laugh: That's for me to know and you to find out


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Rotate it so it's not sideways is what Sarah wanted, but I'm thinking upside down just to mess with her :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why thank you for asking Katelyn, I'm fanfreakingtastic! lol, how are you?


Pretty good as well! A little busier than I was over summer, but not much worse.

Sarah- I get my braces off in one week! Reminded me of you when they told me...


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for using my emoticon at the same time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfh, I used it first! :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> Yes, how are you Katelyn? I looked at your website for a sec.


I have been fine, thanks  Haven't updated the web page in a long time!


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> Pretty good as well! A little busier than I was over summer, but not much worse.
> 
> Sarah- I get my braces off in one week! Reminded me of you when they told me...


Yay!!! :stars: though I have discovered that I don't like retainers.... It IS better than crooked teeth, though, I guess.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfh, I used it first! :lol:


Well, my computer says it was at the same time! *raspberries* Oh, I am delirious...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yeah, but I am ready for the braces to come off! Retainers are less visible


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Pretty good as well! A little busier than I was over summer, but not much worse.
> 
> Sarah- I get my braces off in one week! Reminded me of you when they told me...


Lucky! I don't get mine off for months!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw! (pat on the back) Don't worry, we know what you're going through!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

New signature, soon to be new profile picture within the next week!!!
Emma, I joined our Night Owl group!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Well, my computer says it was at the same time! *raspberries* Oh, I am delirious...


Well, my post was above yours, so *blwhbwyhw*  there, pronounce _that!_


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, they're not bad anymore  they look cool too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I don't have braces!!! My dentist wants me to have them, but my parents say I don't need them, so YAY!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, my post was above yours, so *blwhbwyhw*  there, pronounce _that!_


I don't even know what that means, and I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## Texaslass

I think braces look cool too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You girls, and your straight teeth...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I don't have braces!!! My dentist wants me to have them, but my parents say I don't need them, so YAY!


I didn't _need_ them, but I'm happy I got them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I don't even know what that means, and I'm afraid to ask.


:ROFL: That was my equivalent retaliation to your "*raspberries*" cuz who the heck say raspberries when they do that? NO ONE!


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I just saw the clock. :shocked: And I wasn't going to stay up later than 10. :sigh:
GOOD NIGHT! and this time I'm not lying!
I ban ya'll staying up without me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha, my teeth are far from straight! And some of them are all pushed way up, and apparently my teeth are smaller than they're supposed to!  but I don't care! I'm NEVER getting braces!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wait Sarah! Do you like my new signature!?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You girls, and your straight teeth...


Mine were straight, I have gaps and an overbite


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Mine were straight, I have gaps and an overbite


Me too!!! High five!


----------



## Texaslass

Umm, it looks the same? I mean, yes! I like it, but did you change the font? I can't tell.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too!!! High five!


:hi5:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Umm, it looks the same? I mean, yes! I like it, but did you change the font? I can't tell.


Yeah! I changed sizing and used 3 different fonts... Aw man, maybe it didn't save


----------



## TrinityRanch

'Night for REAL this time, Sarah! Sleep well. Don't dream about vampires or malfunctioning ski-lifts...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Umm, it looks the same? I mean, yes! I like it, but did you change the font? I can't tell.


It didn't save!!!  but I'm just gonna change it tomorrow, it's wayyyy to complicated on my iPod!


----------



## Emzi00

1. Go to the groups section
2. Locate "Night Owl Club"
3. Join "Night Owl Club"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One can only join the club, when there is a club....


----------



## Emzi00

*There is!!!!!!!!!* *gahh*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, your crazy, I just looked and it wasn't there. :laugh:

But seriously, I didn't see it.....


----------



## Emzi00

*tumbleweed*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> One can only join the club, when there is a club....


I found the club!!!  :fireworks: yay me


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah found it :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, your crazy, I just looked and it wasn't there. :laugh:
> 
> But seriously, I didn't see it.....


1) go to groups section
2) underneath "random group" click "see all groups"
3) See "Night Owl Club"
4) Join Group
5) Voila! You are in the group! :fireworks:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But seriously, I didn't see it.....


Dearest Lacie, http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups/night+owl+club/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found it! Thank you Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Dearest Lacie, http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups/night+owl+club/


Thank you Katelyn, just a smidge too late


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, there is a buck in need of judging


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You are welcome. "Not there," sheesh!

 I ban Katelynn for being so nice and helping out and Lacie for being almost help-less


----------



## Emzi00

I ban all y'all just cause


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, get over to that buck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, there is a buck in need of judging


How bout you give it a go?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How bout you give it a go?


Maybe next time :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, no, no, you can do it, I was just kidding around with Sarah, nobody is stealing my thunder, you're all learning on how to judge a goat 
I have to go milk goats anyway, and when I get back, I better see you over there judging that buck! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, no, no, you can do it, I was just kidding around with Sarah, nobody is stealing my thunder, you're all learning on how to judge a goat
> I have to go milk goats anyway, and when I get back, I better see you over there judging that buck! :lol:


I almost did, but the realized I know... Not much about what to look for!   

Help me please!!!! :'(


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, no, no, you can do it, I was just kidding around with Sarah, nobody is stealing my thunder, you're all learning on how to judge a goat
> I have to go milk goats anyway, and when I get back, I better see you over there judging that buck! :lol:


Aww, but mahh I don't want to! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I almost did, but the realized I know... Not much about what to look for!
> 
> Help me please!!!! :'(


I will teach you, but first, I have to go milk goats!


----------



## Emzi00

Fine. I'll do it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I will teach you, but first, I have to go milk goats!


Yayyyy thanks!!! And milk goats at 12:25 in then morning? Jeez!!

(Jk, time difference and all that)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go??? Helloooooooo?


----------



## goathiker

I was checking out the Night Owl Club. It's dead over there.


----------



## Emzi00

I had to judge a buck, you do too :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I was checking out the Night Owl Club. It's dead over there.


 Check again


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I had to judge a buck, you do too :angry:


Wait, I do!?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Wait, I do!?!?!


Uhh! YES. I feel like I did bad, now you try


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HAHAHAHAHA I couldn't do it of I tried, I don't know the first thing about "judging" goats!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I couldn't do it of I tried, I don't know the first thing about "judging" goats!


Did you see mine :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, I don't every know what some of those things ARE! I've only had goats for a year ya know!  maybe after Lacie teaches me a bit...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey, I don't every know what some of those things ARE! I've only had goats for a year ya know!  maybe after Lacie teaches me a bit...


:slapfloor: I've only had mine since March :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma did fantastic! And wow, you've only had goats since march?!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup, got them as bottle babies


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh jeez, now I'm embarrassed! Nobody's banned anything in awhile, soooo

I ban the rainbow bridge forum, I was reading some stories there and they made me so sad!!! :'( 
I also ban Delilah because she hasn't been on here for awhile!


----------



## goathiker

I ban Wave Broadband for dropping the internet constantly


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for not judging


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I don't know how and probably would've done better this time lat year, when all my new goat stuff was fresh in my mind


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because that 1:15 bedtime ain't happening


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What!? Considering its 1:12???  eh what the heck, I start school soon and can't so this then, might as well enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha :ROFL: me too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I'm getting a personal lesson on how to judge goats!


----------



## Emzi00

No fair! *GASP*


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban you all who don't have school and stay up 'til the sun rises. Night all


----------



## Emzi00

Night Katelyn!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban katelynn because its not until it rises, just until we see pink in the sky!  lol


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I wait for orange!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because maybe I wait for blue


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I'm reading through the terms on Lacie's site. Whoa. Just. Awesome.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, I'm reading through the terms on Lacie's site. Whoa. Just. Awesome.


What's her site!???!!?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Look in her signature!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Got it, sorry I'm I the app, doesn't show signatures  alight, it's almost 2, I'm going to bed!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Got it, sorry I'm I the app, doesn't show signatures  alight, it's almost 2, I'm going to bed!!!!


lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com


----------



## Emzi00

Night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Good night Lacie and Emma- Emma, I would advise you to sleep, it's good for you!  lol Goodnight! My iPods gonna die anyway, so I'm outta here! Night!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah! Finally made it to letter "F" That's a LOT of terms, Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Are you learning anything?


----------



## Emzi00

A lot of words that I can't pronounce  yeah, I'm learning stuff, there's so much on there!


----------



## goathiker

I'm not


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I'm not


WHAT!!! It's learning hour. Lol :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, well I didn't expect you to learn anything on there, Jill/goathiker (which do you prefer?) You already know 99.9% of everything goat related out there!


----------



## goathiker

I'm just starting showing though. This weekend I'll have to take some pics of my embryo herd and Emma can tell me how I did.


----------



## Emzi00

I learned that keds are bloodsucking external parasites that pierce the skin :shrug: that's something


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> I'm just starting showing though. This weekend I'll have to take some pics of my embryo herd and Emma can tell me how I did.


If Lacie wants me to I will


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your showing goats now? I'm just starting to get back into showing after 18 years.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to start this spring when the buck shows start up. I thought I'd do bucks and jr. does to learn first.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lucky! They don't have any buck shows out here, anywhere close at least. And the only one day shows are an hour and a half away at least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm feeling that sugar crash from the cookie dough and ice cream, I'm about ready to call it a night.

I ban having to get up early


----------



## Emzi00

Night :wave: I'm going to bed as well


----------



## goathiker

Night everyone.


----------



## aceofspades

But it's only 3am. 

I'm stuck at work till 7am 
Just another day at the office


----------



## emilieanne

20 pages while I'm gone..... D: 

Ok!!!! 
Go look at the website- not done but coming along 
Tipsytfarm.weebly.com 
 
Hi ace!!!! We missed you!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I read ALL of Lacie's terms  
Oh, yeah, punks


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning, Emmilie! WHY on earth are you up so early??? The only reason I'm up right now is cause it was my turn to milk and feed the goats! Otherwise I'd still be snoozing away... I don't like staying up so late!

Y'all did like ten pages after I left last night! I knew you would! And made a club and everything. I'm not sure if I'm invited or not... *sniff* I guess, I'll just have to make my own club. But I don't think anyone would join a "daytime club" lol, so bad with names.


----------



## Emzi00

Join the club


----------



## Texaslass

Baha, but I don't think I'll be able to stay up that late, really! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

So, you can be our little "fledgling" haha :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> So, you can be our little "fledgling" haha :lol:


:ROFL:
Oh, okay!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I joined.


----------



## Emzi00

I replied


----------



## Texaslass

I replied to your reply. And posted in the other thread.


----------



## Emzi00

which thread? Oh, you need to go judge that buck, too


----------



## Texaslass

I ban y'all for keeping me up so late; I need to go back to bed! See, part of the reason I can't be on here so late is cause I have to wind down after all that partying! I can't go to sleep for like an hour, because I keep cracking up over all the silly things we say.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> which thread? Oh, you need to go judge that buck, too


Both! And I don't think I should; Lacie might not like it.  and I'm not awake yet, so I would be sure to fudge it.I need coffee! :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

I judged the buck at 1 in the morning! You'll do just fine, plus you can look at mine, Lacie said I did good


----------



## Texaslass

I did look at earlier. Yeah, you did good! Meant to say that- see, I'm not awake yet! Nope, not gonna happen, I would mess up for sure!


----------



## Emzi00

hahaha, I didn't go in depth though, that I would have messed up on! Go grab a cup of coffee and judge!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I didn't die and I feel better today and y'all sure talk a lot at night.
I ban having to read 20 pages to catch up...


----------



## Emzi00

okay, we'll try for more next time!


----------



## Texaslass

Hahahaha, NO! I'm being told to go dig sweet potatoes. :sigh: I just need three more hours of sleep, mom! Be right with you.... *snore*


----------



## Emzi00

_Tell her you *need* to judge a buck before you go dig potatoes!_
Eww, sweet potatoes are nasty!


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning Leslie! Be glad you weren't in on it, just makes you tired, lol! You can probably see the bags under my eyes from the way I type. Does that make any sense? Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> _Tell her you *need* to judge a buck before you go dig potatoes!_
> Eww, sweet potatoes are nasty!


No, it'll probably wake me up! Might be just what I need...
I don't like them either, but I don't hate them either. :hammer:Be back in a bit...


----------



## Emzi00

And I'm alone. Again. With strangers. Again.


----------



## NubianFan

I love sweet potatoes but my daughter is so allergic to the that she has to carry an epipen, she can get sick just from being near them through the air, so we don't keep sweet potatoes in our house anymore. 
I ban severe allergies.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban sweet potatoes


----------



## NubianFan

Well they are certainly banned at our house.

I ban having to go meet with one of my Professor's today in the middle of the day then having to come back home because it is 4 hours til class then have to go back to class tonight and spend my whole Friday night in class.
Bah Humbug....


----------



## Texaslass

I ban y'all cause we dug potatoes but we still have to do a bunch of other stuff- market tomorrow. Bah humbug is right.
I ban markets.
And I ban breaking out. Must've been all that talk of sugary food.


----------



## Texaslass

Man five minutes and no answer! I ban you guys for taking so long.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, I was rereading what we did last night


----------



## Emzi00

I also ban breaking out. You should either judge that buck or the Nubian doe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I woke up and fed the goats and went back to bed!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban both Sarah's because I have to go feed the goats! Give me ten minutes!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I have to sneeze


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah's sneeze


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I just attempted to judge a doe. Ohhhh Lacie!!! Come give me my F now!


----------



## Emzi00

Alright y'all, no one can complain about us not having a picture for the Night Owl Club! It's up!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I just attempted to judge a doe. Ohhhh Lacie!!! Come give me my F now!


Which one?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where's Lacie when I need her!?


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, took a shower and ate breakfast. Much more awake now!I ban sneezes.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I just judged that ND doeling, gosh I don't think I did to swell on it, where is Lacie when we need her?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know Emma! It's so unfair!


----------



## Texaslass

I judged her too.  it's easier to do her than the buck on this thing I'm using cause I don't have to scroll so far from where I'm typing to the pictures. I much prefer using the computer for that.I ban y'all cause I think you did good.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I did TERRIBLE!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah for thinking she did terrible.What happened to Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban both Sarahs because I judged the Nubian doe as well


----------



## Texaslass

Nubian doe?!! I didn't see her....


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban Sarah for thinking she did terrible.What happened to Emma?


I was judging


----------



## Emzi00

On the my friend asks thread..


----------



## Texaslass

Found it, but I'm gonna wait to judge, I'd really rather use the computer.Lacie never comes on till the afternoon (my time zone) , so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I think I did bad, so she needs to come on soon


----------



## Emzi00

It says she is on :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, it says she's online, but I don't believe it half the time anymore. It's not polite to make people believe you're on if you're not! *haughty sniff*


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha one of us should just pm her so we can get our grades :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, maybe you should. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think you should, you've been her pupil longest


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm on


----------



## Texaslass

Actually only about a month -I think- and it really only escalated to being something like that recently. I think you should cause you followed her. I didn't cause I still don't know what it does. :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm on


Yay!! :stars: it was getting lonely; I think the other Sarah left too. It was just me and Emma by our lonsomes.


----------



## Emzi00

Then go give us our grades :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm back now!  

I guess I'll go check out your judgements


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm baaaaaack! Sorry was eating lunch...


Lacie, grade my performance


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm back now!
> 
> I guess I'll go check out your judgements


YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm back now!
> 
> I guess I'll go check out your judgements


Yippee! I've got F's to get!!! Yayyy F's!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, Sarah :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm going on the computer tonight so I'm gonna go crazy, I can do so much more!


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh, I'll try getting on the computer too, I've been using my kindle


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, F's! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey!?!?! I didn't do _that_ bad, did I?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm gonna get on later, when my brother leaves... He's going to a football game tonight, but he's using his computer right now and mines really slow! So I'll just use his when he leaves... Until then, I'm stuck on the iPod!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey!?!?! I didn't do _that_ bad, did I?


No! I didn't mean that, I was laughing at what Sarah said! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol well, it's true!!! I bet Emma is gonna get a A- and a B-


----------



## Emzi00

Nah, I fudged up!


----------



## Texaslass

No, you did fine! I think, we'll see what Lacie's verdict is. You know she's much mor strict than I am.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I fudged up more!


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie! Please come back and tell them they did fine so they'll stop arguing about it!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wherever did Lacie go!? She was going to judge our judgings!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, Sarah, you did just basic stuff, less to mess up on


----------



## Texaslass

I think that's what she's doing.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, Sarah, you did just basic stuff, less to mess up on


????


----------



## Emzi00

*Oh! Lacie come back!*


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> ????


 :lol: Other Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Other Sarah


:ROFL: I didn't get it, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

I really think Lacie fell off the face of the earth!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Or maybe she flew to the moon


----------



## Emzi00

She probably did


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I did basics for that reason! And I still did terrible!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, she's taking forever!? Maybe a dragon attacked her goat pen, and she had to get out her secret suit if armor and go out and do battle with it to save her dearest goaties.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, she's taking forever!? Maybe a dragon attacked her goat pen, and she had to get out her secret suit if armor and go out and do battle with it to save her dearest goaties.


And she had to get her rocket launcher to fight off the dragon!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, she's taking forever!? Maybe a dragon attacked her goat pen, and she had to get out her secret suit if armor and go out and do battle with it to save her dearest goaties.


As long as Babette is okay


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, I advise you to come back before anything terrible happens to you in our imaginations!


----------



## Emzi00

Grades are posted!


----------



## Texaslass

Nope, she's just slow at judging. 

A-! :dance: yay me! I've gotta pay attention, though, or I'll be stuck at that forever. I want an A+! It's hard to remember all the things that can be judged!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie should start a judging school on here!  I want higher than a B-


----------



## Texaslass

I guess she's doing the Nubian now.


----------



## Emzi00

Likely


----------



## emilieanne

I was up for school!!! 

Go see my website (; 
Tipsytfarm.weebly.com


----------



## Texaslass

I think that Nubian doe is reeeaally pretty! Even if her conformation isn't perfect. I love her face, and how feminine she is. I would buy her! :lovey:


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I was up for school!!!
> 
> Go see my website (;
> Tipsytfarm.weebly.com


I did! Coming along! Can't wait till there's baby pics on there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very nice Emilie :thumbup: Sophya is still my favorite of all your goats


----------



## Texaslass

Emmilie, I was gonna look at your website again, but the link won't work!


----------



## Emzi00

Laacciiieeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! I asked a question on the other thread!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Question answered


----------



## Texaslass

I can tell you haven't had any sugar today, Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I can tell you haven't had any sugar today, Lacie!


Bahahaha :slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:
It's noticeable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not entirely true, I had _a_ blackberry, just one. But other than that, I haven't eaten today.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, compared to last night! Lol we shouldn't have made her do all that strenuous judging this early in the day!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Question answered


Thank you, Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not entirely true, I had _a_ blackberry, just one. But other than that, I haven't eaten today.


Well no wonder! Go drink some coffee or something!


----------



## Texaslass

Course it is later here than it is there I guess...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But theres no food!  ....Sudden epiphany! I have sugar cookie dough in the fridge


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's 10:40 here.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, good! Now we can have some fun! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's 10:40 here.


It's 12:40 here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm just gonna.....go see what's over there....in the fridge.....in that bowl......


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, good! Now we can have some fun! :lol:


:wahoo: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoohoo! C+! Lol it's better than an F I guess!


Going to take pictures of my goats, please standby


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Whoohoo! C+! Lol it's better than an F I guess!
> 
> Going to take pictures of my goats, please standby


*standing by*


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what everyone, I have MEATBALLS... and vodka cream spaghetti sauce! Guess what I am having for lunch??!! 

I ban homeless meatballs...


----------



## Emzi00

VODKA!!!! Eww, alcohol is nasty!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Half a bowl of sugar cookie dough and a glass of milk later.......
  :clap: :dance: :balloons: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :cheers: :leap:arty:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Half a bowl of sugar cookie dough and a glass of milk later.......
> :clap: :dance: :balloons: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :cheers: :leap:arty:


We have our Lacie back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like raceing all over the place like a little kid!!!:horse:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> VODKA!!!! Eww, alcohol is nasty!


that's just what it is called, I live in a dry county it is illegal to sell alcohol here. I bought the sauce at Kroger so there actually isn't any alcohol in it, it is a spaghetti sauce with cream sauce added, some people also call that an alla ponna (sp) sauce. Whatever you call it, it is TASTY.

I ban vodka


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I feel like raceing all over the place like a little kid!!!:horse:


Run to Michigan, and bring Babette with you


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I feel like raceing all over the place like a little kid!!!:horse:


LOL glad someone has energy. Although, I feel good right now, it is at night that I am a zombie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, its called that because they most likely put vodka in it, and cooked the alcohol off, so just the flavor fainly remained. Sounds tasty! 
Btw, Glad you're still alive Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I revive in the mornings.


----------



## Emzi00

Well if the alcohol got cooked off, I guess it's okay...


----------



## Texaslass

Yay! Lacie's back! :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause her avatar's still crooked. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Run to Michigan, and bring Babette with you


:laugh: That nutty goat wouldn't want any part of that! She likes to live her life, one slow careful step at a time. And then run like a mad woman to the milk stand! But maybe, step out the door shake a bucket of grain, dump it in the bucket on the milkstand and she might just race her happy little self all the way to Michigan for you!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: That nutty goat wouldn't want any part of that! She likes to live her life, one slow careful step at a time. And then run like a mad woman to the milk stand! But maybe, step out the door shake a bucket of grain, dump it in the bucket on the milkstand and she might just race her happy little self all the way to Michigan for you!


I'm going to have to try that, would it help if I yell her name really loud? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

So, is Babette your favorite? I wanna see a better pic of Larkspur, she reminds me of our Suzi, only not as skinny.  stupid goat won't eat enough.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I ban Emma cause her avatar's still crooked. :laugh:


YOU WANT TO CHANGE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hyperventilating* :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going to have to try that, would it help if I yell her name really loud? :lol:


:ROFL: Nope, not one bit, she's in it for the grain, to heck with her name!

I have this picture in my head of you going outside and screaming "BABETTE!!!" :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Oops, meant Peeps- I was looking at the "official" name. Is she French or American?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> So, is Babette your favorite? I wanna see a better pic of Larkspur, she reminds me of our Suzi, only not as skinny.  stupid goat won't eat enough.


I like peeps, but Lacie isn't going to sell her kids soo, Babette is up there


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Nope, not one bit, she's in it for the grain, to heck with her name!
> 
> I have this picture in my head of you going outside and screaming "BABETTE!!!" :lol:


I would've done it too :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I like peeps, but Lacie isn't going to sell her kids soo, Babette is up there


Oh, I was asking Lacie.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Nope, not one bit, she's in it for the grain, to heck with her name!
> 
> I have this picture in my head of you going outside and screaming "BABETTE!!!" :lol:


Bahahaha! :ROFL: desperate scream. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, I was asking Lacie.


Well, now I feel stupid.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, now I feel stupid.


:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is American, and yes she is by far my absolute favorite!!! I love my Peeps! And you know, the others are nice too...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> YOU WANT TO CHANGE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hyperventilating* :slapfloor:


Lol, just messing with you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I will definatley have to get better pics of her some time soon, and the rest, they REALLY do not do them justice! 

Nope, not selling her kids, even if she has triplet bucks!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Lol, just messing with you.


Well, I was serious


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I will definatley have to get better pics of her some time soon, and the rest, they REALLY do not do them justice!
> 
> Nope, not selling her kids, even if she has triplet bucks!


Call me a dolt, but are we talking about Babette or peeps now?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Call me a dolt, but are we talking about Babette or peeps now?


Dolt? You dolt!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I will definatley have to get better pics of her some time soon, and the rest, they REALLY do not do them justice!
> 
> Nope, not selling her kids, even if she has triplet bucks!


What if she has quad bucks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peeps! I'd sell a doe or a buck from Babette. Here is a picture of Peeps's sisters udder, Peeps's was a bit bigger though 

Peeps sister








Babettes mom


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What if she has quad bucks?


Hmmm.... onder: Maybe I could sell one if she had quad bucks....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Peeps! I'd sell a doe or a buck from Babette. Her is a picture of Peeps's siters udder, Peeps's was a bit bigger though
> 
> Peeps sister
> View attachment 39671
> 
> 
> Babettes mom
> View attachment 39672


HOLY COW!!


----------



## Emzi00

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> hmmm.... onder: Maybe i could sell one if she had quad bucks....


dibs!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> HOLY COW!!


Ditto! 
Poor thing, ouch!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm baaaaaack!!! I was shucking corn  lol and turns out corn stalks (the stuff around the corn) are GREAT kitten toys! Just spent an hour laughing my head off!!! 

So now I can't see lol get it!?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ditto!
> Poor thing, ouch!


Wow, that's huge! Dang udders!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My kitties playing with the corn stalks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go???


----------



## Emzi00

I'm here!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Guys mom just called and she had to take dad to the ER for further testing and possible admittance, I would appreciate any prayers. I probably won't be on here for a while. I am going to make a prayers post on chatter box and split.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm here, I was just stuffing my face before I put on my retainers. It's hard to snack when you're wearing those, you know.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Guys mom just called and she had to take dad to the ER for further testing and possible admittance, I would appreciate any prayers. I probably won't be on here for a while. I am going to make a prayers post on chatter box and split.


:hug: :hug:  sorry!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> My kitties playing with the corn stalks


Oooohhh, I love your kitties! Can I have the black and white one?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Oooohhh, I love your kitties! Can I have the black and white one?


Haha no!!!! She's the cutest one!!

Actually that's a lie, the two three legged ones are the cutest, cause they're so awkward


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Guys mom just called and she had to take dad to the ER for further testing and possible admittance, I would appreciate any prayers. I probably won't be on here for a while. I am going to make a prayers post on chatter box and split.


So sorry!!! You all are in my prayers!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back. So sorry to hear :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I judged her wether!


----------



## Emzi00

Saaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where are you guys!?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, that's cool, all y'all get off when I get back on. Fine maybe I'll just leave.


----------



## Texaslass

No, I'd been off for a while already.  Had to take a break. I get weird when I'm on a computer/kindle/device of any sort for too long. :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

You should go see how I did judging the other Sarah's wether!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys!!!! 

I will email them later tonight and put the baby pics on tonight!(;


----------



## emilieanne

Lacie- do you think sophya has realy good conformation?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You should go see how I did judging the other Sarah's wether!


I did. Don't think I can judge anymore right now, though, too tired.  Ta-ta! Got stuff to do.


----------



## Emzi00

Ta? Ta? I thought you were Texan, not British? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I am! Don't know what came over me, lol.

I should've said I "goat" chores to do. 
I ban hotness when it's practically September!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban the ever changing weather of Michigan, it's thundering out.


----------



## goathiker

I ban you all for talking so much...


----------



## Emzi00

I ban you for not talking with us


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry guys, wifi broke down


----------



## goathiker

I hate that. Our internet bounces on and off line all the time. Annoying.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I hate that. Our internet bounces on and off line all the time. Annoying.


Yeah, and it's practically nothing we can do about it, because we live so far I the middle of nowhere... It's like if a certain branch moves, BAM our wifi doesn't work at all


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go??? I'm all alone :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## goathiker

Sorry, I was discussing CAE.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, do you think we'd get in trouble if we had a cute guys with animals category on our club site?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahahaha I don't know... Why don't you PM Austin?


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Hey, do you think we'd get in trouble if we had a cute guys with animals category on our club site?


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hahahaha I don't know... Why don't you PM Austin?


Err on the side of caution..


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Hey, do you think we'd get in trouble if we had a cute guys with animals category on our club site?


Whaaat?! What for?


----------



## goathiker

Just because ...Getting my vacation pictures loaded. They should be up in working goats soon.


----------



## Texaslass

What happened to Emma? Emmmmaaaa!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol!!!!!

Ok I'm bout to post my goat in conformation, temporarily switch please!(; lol 
Y'all and you're 8 pages of messages In 10 hours if that!(;


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What happened to Emma? Emmmmaaaa!!!!!


Hush, now. I'm still creeping around


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Y'all need to go check out my doe and wethers in conformation, especially Sarah and Lacie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hush, now. I'm still creeping around


Creeper alert!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh sure, I was putting up pictures *pouts*


----------



## Emzi00

I'm contemplating judging your doe, but I already judged the one wether.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Oh sure, I was putting up pictures *pouts*


Haha  are u going to pm Austin?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm contemplating judging your doe, but I already judged the one wether.


Yeah I know  you should judge meh doe


----------



## Texaslass

So did Lacie fly to the moon again?


----------



## goathiker

Some people may not want that category, I'll PM Austin if everyone agrees.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah I know  you should judge meh doe


Maybe later, it's to hard to on my kindle


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> So did Lacie fly to the moon again?


I think she went to mars this time... The moon isn't all that interesting  at least for Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Some people may not want that category, I'll PM Austin if everyone agrees.


I do!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Some people may not want that category, I'll PM Austin if everyone agrees.


Oh okay!


----------



## Emzi00

Almost to 400 pages guys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woot woot!!! We gotta make it there by tonight!!!


----------



## Emzi00

We will!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yayyyyy nobody's banned anyone for a couple pages, so....

I ban LACIE because she flew to mars!


----------



## Delilah

goathiker said:


> Some people may not want that category, I'll PM Austin if everyone agrees.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Emzi00

That category sounds good


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban that category... sounds fun!!


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> I ban that category... sounds fun!!


Right!?!?!


----------



## goathiker

Byccombe said:


> Whaaat?! What for?


Someone talk to Sarah...I'll Pm Austin


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Someone talk to Sarah...I'll Pm Austin


I'll pm her about it!


----------



## Emzi00

She's not on


----------



## goathiker

I sent Austin a PM anyway. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, cool 

I judged Emilie's doe, Lacie, what grade did I get? :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool Jill!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, so now all y'all come back


----------



## Emzi00

Is Lacie still on Mars?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Idk... I guess so!


----------



## Emzi00

I hope it's not an overnight stay, I *need* her to give me a grade!
(Lacie, now would be the time to start with the Lambar feeder for us!)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahahahaha yeah, Lacie, get your booty back on earth!


----------



## Emzi00

4,000 posts on this thread!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yayyyyyyy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm guessing littlebock never thought this would take off like this! Lol except nobody bans people anymore, we just chat lol


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I felt like it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I felt like it!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ya'll cause I judges Emmilie's doe, but I have to go again. :/
See ya in a bit!


----------



## Emzi00

Baby come back! (singsong voice) :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lololol


----------



## Emzi00

Yesh, I is funny indeed. :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Watching Lilo & Stitch!


----------



## Emzi00

I love that show!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I need to stop staring at the computer screen, I'll be back later


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I love that show!


The movie...  but yeah I love the show too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I miss everyone! :'(


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Come back!!!! :'(


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back!!


----------



## Emzi00

So it's about 6 out west, that explains Lacie's absence. Forgot what Sarah said she was doing, but she's coming back, and I have cake in the oven


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> The movie...  but yeah I love the show too!


 you know if you don't capitalize the "p" it'll show as an emoticon?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> you know if you don't capitalize the "p" it'll show as an emoticon?


That's funny, on mine you don't have to capitalize for it to be this emoticon: 
But if I do a capital D, it does this:  lol
I'm back!!!! But i dont know if I can stay long.
And I don't know the song you were singing, and I've never seen Lilo and Stitch. Lol, am I weird?'


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That's funny, on mine you don't have to capitalize for it to be this emoticon:
> But if I do a capital D, it does this:  lol
> I'm back!!!! But i dont know if I can stay long.
> And I don't know the song you were singing, and I've never seen Lilo and Stitch. Lol, am I weird?'


 Yup. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I'm back!!!! But i dont know if I can stay long.


 But I'm making *cake!*


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks Guys. 

Need to rant before I cry. I'm so devastated. 
So my migraine medicine makes me exhausted. 
I fll asleep around 640 ish. 
I had my music on my phone and it stopped cause my mom called to tell me to unlock the door, my uncle bob was here. 
Well, no one knew he was coming. 
I HATE when people wake me up unless it's an emergency. 
I open the door and my cousin robert is at the door handing me an egg. Great that's helpful but not enough to wake me up. 
Then I go around from and they have their boat there- maybe it's worth it!! 
I ask what's going on, they say "were goin gator Huntin!" Legally of course. 
They ask where the honey holes are so I tell them because my uncle had me do stuff and was askin if I was ready and all this stuff. 
I put on my sweat shirt and long pants cause mosquitoes and they say "what are you doin? We're just bringin you to the river to your moma" 
Keep in mind, the only person to come inside was uncle and he went tinkle. He could have went in the river-_-
They're going gator Huntin in the river I GREW UP ON! Not even kidding. We use to have pet baby gators. 
I asked my uncle if I could go he said no "were too crowded" now I could see if there was a full man on there but there only was my uncle bob, cousin Justin (25, hunts them all the time), Cory my uncles friend (not even sure he's touched a gator before), and my uncles son robert, like 8. So if I were to do anything I would be babysitting because I know how critical it is for people to stay out of the way. He says no. 
My mom even thought I wa going. He said no! To her. 
My aunt was so flabbergasted. 
Not to mention me being so mad. 
To top it all off (I know it's illegal but he would go RIGHT back the next day but in a much safer area and I've done it all the time, they fine), I asked if they would bring me back a baby..... They said no. Multiple times. 
It might sound a little petty to you guys but gators and hunting-Especially gator Huntin use to be my life, in a point in my life, it had been more important then goats ever have....... If anyone knows me, I'm a goat FREAK!


----------



## Texaslass

Sounds confusing and upsetting and all around not-nice.  sorry, Emmilie! I hafta go now, I'll be back!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well thats sucky Emilie, baby gators are cute, but snappy! My friend used to have them, along with wolves, monkeys, possums, skunks, and all sorts of exotics.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well thats sucky Emilie, baby gators are cute, but snappy! My friend used to have them, along with wolves, monkeys, possums, skunks, and all sorts of exotics.


 Whoa


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw that stinks Emilie! 

Lacie! Nice to see you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And Emma- on my iPod it doesn't matter if I do capital  or lowercase  it automatically turns into an emoticon!


----------



## Delilah

:/ Sorry Emilie! I don't know what to say sorry, I'm brain dead being tired and having a headache don't mix well.


----------



## TrinityRanch

'Sup awesome people?! What did we all eat for dinner?

Boo hoo for Emilie  Baby gators are so cute.


----------



## Emzi00

Chicken tenders. And soon to be cake!


----------



## Texaslass

Uhhh, I don't think I can remember as far back as dinner....


----------



## Emzi00

Anybody want cake?


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sure yours is good, but I don't really care for cake. Except spice cake or coffee cake. Wouldn't happen to be one of those, now would it?


----------



## Delilah

You're gonna send me a cake! So nice of you!! You are now my BFF!


----------



## Texaslass

What happened to Lacie? Boy, she really has trouble staying in one place! I think we should refer her to an organization that helps people solve these kinds of problems.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just gonna to take a pic and put it on here. Actually I'm going to do that right now.


----------



## Texaslass

It's been like 20 minutes since she posted!! Where could she be?! We need our lambar, Lacie, maaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I want cake!! Yummy! It is like 85 degrees here.... blah.


----------



## Emzi00

We didn't have chocolate, or frosting, but I threw in some choc. chips


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> It's been like 20 minutes since she posted!! Where could she be?! We need our lambar, Lacie, maaaaaa!!!!!


I'm still here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and to answer Emilie's question that was a billion years ago..... Yes, I do think Sophya has very nice conformation, with what I see, she just needs a more level rump, and a bit more brisket.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma for banning me. And I had a chicken taco salad for dinner


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for banning me for banning her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I had chicken fries and wings for dinner!  

Now I'm watching the Pink Panther!


----------



## Emzi00

jeesh, you watch a lot of movies


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for leaving.Guys, I know I said 10:15, but I don't think I'll be able to stay up that late . I am exhausted!


----------



## Emzi00

You wont know, if you never try!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> We didn't have chocolate, or frosting, but I threw in some choc. chips


Looks good BTW.  what flavor again?


----------



## Emzi00

*Sarah*, you need to judge other Sarah's other wether!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Looks good BTW.  what flavor again?


 The box said 'Yellow"....


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, Lacie, did I get anything dreadfully wrong with phoebe? ray: I'm dying to know! Lol, my eyes cross when I look at all the pros and cons right now. :hammer:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> jeesh, you watch a lot of movies


Actually, not usually! I guess today is just my lazy movie day


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> The box said 'Yellow"....


Baha! It's been so long since we got a box cake, I didn't even think of that! Lol, we pretty much only make chocolate cake from scratch now, and only for birthdays. We're no big into cake here, I guess.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm starting to think Lacie _likes_ pretending to ignore us


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm starting to think Lacie _likes_ pretending to ignore us


I _told_ you, she has a diabolical plan t make us go insane!!! That, or she really is avoiding me. I'm starting to think that's what it is. :mecry: oh, Lacie, I didn't mean it! I'll never judge a goat again! I promise, just come back!! :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm starting to think Lacie likes pretending to ignore us


I agree! We stole her thunder, now she hates us!  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What kind of collars do y'all have???


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaciee!! :tear: :sigh: :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What kind of collars do y'all have???


 The nylon kind sold at TSC, but I don't leave their collors on.


----------



## Texaslass

I need to get new ones. Money, money, money! Stupid money, why can't people just trade for crying out loud?! We have plastic chain collars for the big goats, and dog collars for the kids usually. But somehow we lost all of them, so the doelings don't have any collars right now. And one of the big girls broke here's the other day, so ip need to order more. Hoegger has the chain ones for pretty cheap.
I ban money.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaciee!! :tear: :sigh: :tears:


That's it. She hates us.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That's it. She hates us.


 She's not online anymore, I guess we're not important enough :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay. I have the special "goat collars" by Weaver livestock at TSC... But I have "choke" chains for show, and wondering if plastic chain would have them better prepared for using those??? Idk...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Don't ban money! I ban things COSTING money!


----------



## Texaslass

I've never shown, Don't know bout that. :shrug:Well, I'm not going to wait around here for Lacie, I don't think she's coming back. I'm about to keel over anyway, so I'm probably just gonna hit the hay in a minute.
I ban Lacie.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay. I have the special "goat collars" by Weaver livestock at TSC... But I have "choke" chains for show, and wondering if plastic chain would have them better prepared for using those??? Idk...


That's what I have. It was *hard* to transition them over to the show chain, lots of patience it takes. Lots of practice. I've gotten Billie to where I can lead her around with just my finger under her jaw, nothing else.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> That's what I have. It was *hard* to transition them over to the show chain, lots of patience it takes. Lots of practice. I've gotten Billie to where I can lead her around with just my finger under her jaw, nothing else.


What?! Aw, man, now I feel even more guilty about not spending more time lead training mine. *pout* it's just always so stinkin' HOT here, I can't stand going out till the evening, and then it's too dark!  :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What?! Aw, man, now I feel even more guilty about not spending more time lead training mine. *pout* it's just always so stinkin' HOT here, I can't stand going out till the evening, and then it's too dark!  :angry:


 I haven't worked with her brother as much, he's a pain.
I don't see it as your fault, I see it as the goats not being naturally trained :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, if you _really_ want Lacie to come back, pm her, she said it was connected to her phone, and she always has her phone on her.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys


 Hey!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I haven't worked with her brother as much, he's a pain.
> I don't see it as your fault, I see it as the goats not being naturally trained :ROFL:


THANK you!! I'll tell them that tomorrow. "Now girls, it's not my fault you don't like the leash. It's just that you were born without that natural talent that some goats have to behave perfectly when their heads are being yanked around by a human to who knows where, when they can't graze, even if there's lush green grass right beneath their noses. _They _aren't strange, _you_ are. If you'll just get that through your thick heads, we'll get along swell."
And anytime they misbehave, I'll say "remember Billie!" To shame them into behaving.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, if you _really_ want Lacie to come back, pm her, she said it was connected to her phone, and she always has her phone on her.


I don't, really. I mean I do, but I'm too tired to keep typing. I'll have to check in in the morning.

Hey, Leslie! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> THANK you!! I'll tell them that tomorrow. "Now girls, it's not my fault you don't like the leash. It's just that you were born without that natural talent that some goats have to behave perfectly when their heads are being yanked around by a human to who knows where, when they can't graze, even if there's lush green grass right beneath their noses. _They _aren't strange, _you_ are. If you'll just get that through your thick heads, we'll get along swell."
> And anytime they misbehave, I'll say "remember Billie!" To shame them into behaving.


 Bahahaha! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That's what I have. It was hard to transition them over to the show chain, lots of patience it takes. Lots of practice. I've gotten Billie to where I can lead her around with just my finger under her jaw, nothing else.


That's how it was for me, so wondering if the transition won't b as hard if I switch to plastic chains???


----------



## NubianFan

I am exhausted but at least I don't feel like I am gonna die tonight.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I am exhausted but at least I don't feel like I am gonna die tonight.


Yay!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Thats good, we don't want you to die, that would not be cool. We need you for the game too, Leslie. I ban being exhausted, and I'm going to bed!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's how it was for me, so wondering if the transition won't b as hard if I switch to plastic chains???


 It may or may not help :shrug: If they're cheap then it might be worth trying.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Thats good, we don't want you to die, that would not be cool. We need you for the game too, Leslie. I ban being exhausted, and I'm going to bed!


 *sputter* What time is it in Texas?


----------



## Texaslass

10:09


----------



## Emzi00

6 more minutes, c'mon.


----------



## Texaslass

*long drawn out zombie-like moan* oh, fine!


----------



## Emzi00

Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

YAYYYYYY I BELIEVE IN YOU SARAH! 3 more minutes!!!


----------



## Texaslass

2 minutes, and counting!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: You can do it Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, it's like a Macgyver show! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You may now be released... or you could stay


----------



## Texaslass

What?! You guys left me in my last seconds!Okay, here I go! I said 10:15, and 10:15 it is! I'll check in in the morning.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw, by Sarah! Congrats, you made it!

Emma, go to night owls


----------



## aceofspades

NO don't go I just got here 10:17


----------



## Emzi00

Ace, by the way, we aren't banning a lot


----------



## NubianFan

LOL She is probably still here in reality. Lets see


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Kidney stones


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Aw, by Sarah! Congrats, you made it!
> 
> Emma, go to night owls


 Then you need to as well


----------



## aceofspades

Well then you're band for not banning 


Yea I'm gone for a couple days come back 1000+ posts later sorry I'm not going to read all that ill just jump in


----------



## aceofspades

Who else here is from Texas


----------



## NubianFan

Not I.


----------



## Emzi00

Me, Sarah, and Sarah are now Lacie's pupils


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Who else here is from Texas


 Sarah is, but she was getting off..


----------



## aceofspades

Nubian fan you should come visit and buy this Stunning nubian before I do. 
http://waco.craigslist.org/grd/4025261211.html
I don't need another and I'm trying to go to all registered. So I keep hoping some one will get her before my days off because I just can't pass her up


----------



## goathiker

So, should we let Ace into the Night Owls?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah.. I guess..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hmm, as Emma is our leader I say it is up to her  

And yes Emma, we are her pupils. SO WHERE IS SHE!?


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't signed up for Night owls yet either, I guess I need to.

Ace I think her coloration is pretty but I don't care for her neck, just a personal thing. I think your current doelings look better. Did you ever see Dru my new experimental doeling I bought?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hmm, as Emma is our leader I say it is up to her
> 
> And yes Emma, we are her pupils. SO WHERE IS SHE!?


I personally believe she has given up on us. :tears: Sarah has a theory too.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I haven't signed up for Night owls yet either, I guess I need to.
> 
> Ace I think her coloration is pretty but I don't care for her neck, just a personal thing. I think your current doelings look better. Did you ever see Dru my new experimental doeling I bought?


 Yes, you do


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hmm, as Emma is our leader I say it is up to her
> 
> And yes Emma, we are her pupils. SO WHERE IS SHE!?


 Why am I the leader?!?! I suck at leading!


----------



## Emzi00

For y'all 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups/night+owl+club/


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lacie is a VERY busy woman! You can't expect those goats to be at their best without a hard working herdswoman on guard!


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Lacie is a VERY busy woman! You can't expect those goats to be at their best without a hard working herdswoman on guard!


 She's been keeping us up till 2 in the morning! I think she has enough time.. and energy :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

Nubian fan no I missed you're experimental 


I propose that the name be changed from night owls to night creatures. Do I here a second to motion? 
I'm only 1/2 night creature I work 2 weeks nights 5p-7a then I get a week off and work 2 weeks days 5am-7p


----------



## Emzi00

Ace, you need to join the Night Owl Club!


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Nubian fan no I missed you're experimental
> 
> I propose that the name be changed from night owls to night creatures. Do I here a second to motion?
> I'm only 1/2 night creature I work 2 weeks nights 5p-7a then I get a week off and work 2 weeks days 5am-7p


 Go read some pages of this thread, it has meaning


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> She's been keeping us up till 2 in the morning! I think she has enough time.. and energy :lol:


You're telling me that a person who lives states away can harness enough power to force another person into nocturnalism? How very interesting!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I personally believe she has given up on us. :tears: Sarah has a theory too.


Yes, yes. :tears: Lacie no longer likes us. :'(


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Why am I the leader?!?! I suck at leading!


Because you started the club, you are listed as the leader/maintainer person


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> You're telling me that a person who lives states away can harness enough power to force another person into nocturnalism? How very interesting!


It's true. Weird, but so very true


----------



## aceofspades

TrinityRanch said:


> You're telling me that a person who lives states away can harness enough power to force another person into nocturnalism? How very interesting!


Sounds good to me


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> You're telling me that a person who lives states away can harness enough power to force another person into nocturnalism? How very interesting!


 Yes!! I'm addicted!!
Not just states away, the other side of the country!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Because you started the club, you are listed as the leader/maintainer person


 Want me to switch it over to you?


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Yes!! I'm addicted!!


Than my super top secret plan to take over the world is working MWAHAHA


----------



## TrinityRanch

I love how you all replied to me at the same time. The bonuses of typing!  And yes, I believe Lacie has the power as well. _The power of Persuasion..._


----------



## NubianFan

Just for Ace, She is registered experimental 25% saanen (sp) and 75% Nubian.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Want me to switch it over to you?


Uh, sure if u want???


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> Just for Ace, She is registered experimental 25% saanen (sp) and 75% Nubian.


Wow she is a big pretty girl I always love the Nubian roman nose


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> I love how you all replied to me at the same time. The bonuses of typing!  And yes, I believe Lacie has the power as well. _The power of Persuasion..._


 She has A LOT of super powers!


----------



## NubianFan

She is a feb baby and 78 pounds already. She isn't perfect but good enough to suit me. She is hilarious. Wee little Daffodil is much braver.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw, I just love Nubians


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Than my super top secret plan to take over the world is working MWAHAHA


 How do you control Lacie? We are all just like her bottle babies


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> She has A LOT of super powers!


The power to Judge Goats, the power to Eat Only Cake and Ice Cream, the power of Persuasion, the power of Humor, etc. etc. etc...

I can tell you one thing, Sarah (Bycomme Sarah) is the only one with the power of Telling Time...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah!!! MaaaaLacieaaa!!!


----------



## aceofspades

That's the super top secret part. So top secret I don't even know


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> The power to Judge Goats, the power to Eat Only Cake and Ice Cream, the power of Persuasion, the power of Humor, etc. etc. etc...
> 
> I can tell you one thing, Sarah (Bycomme Sarah) is the only one with the power of Telling Time...


 Lacie also doesn't feel wasp stings!


----------



## aceofspades

Mmmm cake


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> That's the super top secret part. So top secret I don't even know


:slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah!!! MaaaaLacieaaa!!!


 Bahahaha! :lol:
Maahhhhh, come back, we need you! Maaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie probably is sitting somewhere reading this just shaking her head....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Lacie probably is sitting somewhere reading this just shaking her head....


 And if not she is going to read it all in the morning :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Lacie probably is sitting somewhere reading this just shaking her head....


Yes probAbly, as she also has the power to drive us insane.

Mahhhhhhhh
Maaaaaaaaahhhhh
Laaaaaaaacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## aceofspades

I've posted this before but it's do easy ill post agin invade y'all missed it. 

Super easy home made sweet bread. 
2 Ingredients with 100s of flavor possibilities 


Its so simple are you ready? 

Ok 

Here it goes!! 

2 cups you're favorite ice cream 
( I love butter pecan for this) 

1 1/2 cups self rising flower. 

Back in greased bread pan on 350 for about 40min 

Enjoy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow. Sound easy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laaaaaaaaaaaaacie!!

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## aceofspades

My iPhone auto incorrect messed that up but you can figure out what it should say lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

NubianFan said:


> Lacie probably is sitting somewhere reading this just shaking her head....


Lol, no way! There is no chance that she would be privately reading this, without accidently liking all of the posts


----------



## NubianFan

Wow that is easy Ace.
I am trying to be on south beach again, and everyone keeps talking about sweets.
I ban simple carbs.


----------



## Emzi00

I'll have to try it!


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Lol, no way! There is no chance that she would be privately reading this, without accidently liking all of the posts


 If she was logged out..


----------



## aceofspades

Sorry nubian fan I've got one more recipe for tonight I haven't truer this yet but I'm going to. 

It's a single serving of Nutella cake in Coffee mug


----------



## Delilah

You guys are nuts!!! Lol! I couldn't sleep so I read this thread...you guys *shakes head*


----------



## Emzi00

Yuummmm!! Thanks Ace!


----------



## Emzi00

Delilah said:


> You guys are nuts!!! Lol! I couldn't sleep so I read this thread...you guys *shakes head*


 We're a bit warped :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmmmm can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes it is good to be a little nutty and blow off steam. There are a lot worse ways to blow off steam


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> We're a bit warped :lol:


Just a bit?


----------



## aceofspades

I've never even had Nutella but my boyfriend loves the stuff. 
I mailed 3 things of to him in Afghanistan last month


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Just a bit?


 Okay, a lot, but I swear Lacie is worse! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> I've never even had Nutella but my boyfriend loves the stuff.
> I mailed 3 things of to him in Afghanistan last month


 It's delicious!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Just a bit?


Yes. Just a bit  that's why we stay up till 2 every night


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> I've never even had Nutella but my boyfriend loves the stuff.
> I mailed 3 things of to him in Afghanistan last month


My daughter loves it. I like it too, but she LOVES it.


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes. Just a bit  that's why we stay up till 2 every night


Only 2 thats still early you're not a night owls more like late evening sparrows


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes. Just a bit  that's why we stay up till 2 every night


 Hahahahaha! :ROFL: Hahaha!
Laaaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Only 2 thats still early you're not a night owls more like late evening sparrows


Lol, no, Sarah is a late evening sparrow.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not a night owl at all, I may have joined the group but I am actually a morning person. at night I am soooooo tired. Like Now....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

LAAAAAAAACIE

Maaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Only 2 thats still early you're not a night owls more like late evening sparrows


 I'm a true sleep insomniac, sometimes it takes me to the time my mom gets up to fall asleep, like 4:30.


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol, no, Sarah is a late evening sparrow.


Ok if 11:15 is a evening sparrow and 2am in a night own what does that make me up till 7am


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Ok if 11:15 is a evening sparrow and 2am in a night own what does that make me up till 7am


An all-nighter... Parrot?


----------



## NubianFan

A nighthawk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm a true sleep insomniac, sometimes it takes me to the time my mom gets up to fall asleep, like 4:30.


I so that sometimes too!!!


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Ok if 11:15 is a evening sparrow and 2am in a night own what does that make me up till 7am


10:15 Haha, She's a wee bit troubled with staying up :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Or a bat


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> An all-nighter... Parrot?


Oh ok and here I thought I was just a little crazy cockatoo


----------



## NubianFan

Or a vampire


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> Or a vampire


Lol I do bite lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> Ok if 11:15 is a evening sparrow and 2am in a night own what does that make me up till 7am


:ROFL: I was gonna say you were on drugs, but yeah, a crazy cockatoo works


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Oh ok and here I thought I was just a little crazy cockatoo


Hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By the way, all you girls are CRAZY!!! And I don't hate you, I'm was just really busy today.


----------



## aceofspades

We actually had a bobcat come right up on the rig a couple nights ago such beautiful animals but she was a little 2 close for comfort.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie!!!! You're baaaaaack!


----------



## aceofspades

Drugs are bad I'm high on life


----------



## NubianFan

She wanted to see a vampire up close. Hey even bobcats like a trip to the zoo.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie!!!! You're baaaaaack!


:stars: Yayy!


----------



## NubianFan

I am tired on life. And I gotta get up at least reasonably early tomorrow so I can be there in time for Dads surgery.


----------



## Emzi00

YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lacie's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am tired on life. And I gotta get up at least reasonably early tomorrow so I can be there in time for Dads surgery.


 that stinks :hug:


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> She wanted to see a vampire up close. Hey even bobcats like a trip to the zoo.


I was talking about taking my niece and nephews to the zoo I haven't been 15-16 years. 
But I do live in the exotics capital so most things you are in a zoo I see on my drive home.


----------



## aceofspades

Welcome back laaaacie 


Sorry about you're dad ill says prayer for him


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, found a picture today of me when I'm like 3 or 4, trying to climb over the fence at the petting zoo section of a zoo to pet the goats!  I guess it was just meant to be huh? Love at first sight! <3


----------



## NubianFan

We go occasionally. I would like to go to the St Louis Zoo I have heard from people that have been to both it and the San Diego zoo that it is nearly as good as the San Diego zoo


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, found a picture today of me when I'm like 3 or 4, trying to climb over the fence at the petting zoo section of a zoo to pet the goats!  I guess it was just meant to be huh? Love at first sight! <3


I think that goat put a spell on you


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Probably. It was just spreading the love if goats throughout the world... Wit a bit of magic  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Guys, found a picture today of me when I'm like 3 or 4, trying to climb over the fence at the petting zoo section of a zoo to pet the goats!  I guess it was just meant to be huh? Love at first sight! <3


Haha, I have pictues of my kids passed out on the floor with their baby goats, giving their bottles to them, and I found a picture of me holding a baby goat up to one of my mares so it could nurse.  the things I do!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: we got Lacie back! :dance:


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Probably. It was just spreading the love if goats throughout the world... Wit a bit of magic  lol


It's goat therapy. 
So relaxing to just sit out under a shade tree and spend time watching the goats play and graze


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am running out of steam, see y'all tomorrow. Try not to bite each other or give each other a sugar coma while I am gone.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, I have pictues of my kids passed out on the floor with their baby goats, giving their bottles to them, and I found a picture of me holding a baby goat up to one of my mares so it could nurse.  the things I do!


AWWWW, how sweet! <3 We goat people are a crazy bunch. The things we would do for our animals!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Only 19 more pages guys!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Only 19 more pages guys!!!


 For what?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah for what? Does the party die at page 440


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah for what? Does the party die at page 440


 That would stink if it did!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

No, until page 300! Or is it different on the computer?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> No, until page 300! Or is it different on the computer?


 Hun, we've passed 300..


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, the club isn't dead!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You missed 300 by a long shot!!! I'm on mycomputer and on the last page, its page 421


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it certainly isnt bustling with life! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw! On my iPod its on page 281!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well it certainly isnt bustling with life! :lol:


 Not _yet._


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Aw! On my iPod its on page 281!


 It's off quite a bit!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wanna know something nifty?


----------



## Emzi00

What's nifty?


----------



## aceofspades

My phone says we're on page 298


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah, what's nifty? And guys, go to the night owl


----------



## aceofspades

LittleBock said:


> I hope this is okay; I did a quick search and didn't see anything like it.
> 
> Basically, you post a reason to 'ban' the user above you. This is all in fun, of course, so feel free to get as crazy as you want with it.
> 
> For example:
> 
> And so on, and so forth. Have fun! :sun:


This page started on 12-13-2012 thank you LittleBock for bringing us crazies together


----------



## Emzi00

Well?!?! *tap* *tap* *tap*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Take the first 3 digits of your phone number (NOT the area code, the 3 after that)
Multiply the first 3 digits by 80 (example: 218 X 80)
Add 1
Multiply by 250
Add the last 4 digits of your phone number
Add the last 4 again
Subtract 250
Divide by 2

What is the number you get? It's your phone number isn't it?


Note: If the beginning of the last 4 digits of your phone number starts with a 0, just skip the zero and add the next three, it will still come out right.


----------



## aceofspades

How do I get to the night owl page.

I ban yall for not banning you're rebels not playing by the rules lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Take the first 3 digits of your phone number (NOT the area code, the 3 after that)
> Multiply the first 3 digits by 80 (example: 218 X 80)
> Add 1
> Multiply by 250
> Add the last 4 digits of your phone number
> Add the last 4 again
> Subtract 250
> Divide by 2
> 
> What is the number you get? It's your phone number isn't it?
> 
> Note: If the beginning of the last 4 digits of your phone number starts wit a 0, just skip the zero, it will still come out right.


Oh yeah, I've done this b4, it's so cool!


----------



## Emzi00

By any chance does your phone number start with 218? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> By any chance does your phone number start with 218? :lol:


Yes it does! And its totally public, its on my website


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> How do I get to the night owl page.
> 
> I ban yall for not banning you're rebels not playing by the rules lol


If your on your phone, you'll have to go to the browser and go to the website. Then go to groups and find the night owl group!


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> How do I get to the night owl page.
> 
> I ban yall for not banning you're rebels not playing by the rules lol


 The groups section on the green bar thing, locate the group after you click on the groups thing


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes it does! And its totally public, its on my website


 Hahahaha well, now I need to go creeping, not like I'd use the number or anything


----------



## littlegoatgirl

CREEPER ALERT!  jkjk


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> CREEPER ALERT!  jkjk


 Hahaha I'd be too afraid to use it, I'm deathly afraid of phone calls, at least when I'm the one calling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hahahaha well, now I need to go creeping, not like I'd use the number or anything


Sure I believe you , thats what I said the last time, 600 texts from a girl in oregon later....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hahaha I'd be too afraid to use it, I'm deathly afraid of phone calls, at least when I'm the one calling


Me too! And when I call a friends house phone I'm all "what if their mom picks up" and I get all paranoid and hang up before anyone picks up the phone!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sure I believe you , thats what I said the last time, 600 texts from a girl in oregon later....


 Hmm, I didn't think about texting.. Nah, well if it's an emergency, maybe..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: afraid of the phone? Don't worry I hate calling people too, it just goes great with my phobia of shopping carts!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: afraid of the phone? Don't worry I hate calling people too, it just goes great with my phobia of shopping carts!


:ROFL: Sorry, but SHOPPING CARTS? May I just ask why?!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: afraid of the phone? Don't worry I hate calling people too, it just goes great with my phobia of shopping carts!


 Oh yes, it sure does :ROFL:
I just about puke when I have to call someone


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Oh yes, it sure does :ROFL:
> I just about puke when I have to call someone


Me too, I get all nervous and year my lip to shreds from biting it, and my stomach gets upset... I'm so weird.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too, I get all nervous and year my lip to shreds from biting it, and my stomach gets upset... I'm so weird.


 I'm weird too


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night everybody! I am turning in at 10:15 as well. Sweet dreams


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Night everybody! I am turning in at 10:15 as well. Sweet dreams


Only 10:15?! It's 1:15 here! But I think I'd better turn in, my iPod is going to die. Goodnight y'all, don't write TOO many pages while I'm gone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, so do I. That gross churning feel in your stomach, mumble and stutter, forget what you called for, and sound like a retard? That's me on the phone with a stranger, heck I have a hard time calling family!

And the shopping cart thing, it's been with me since I was a young teen. I pretty much have a freak out/ panic attack when I have to push the basket....its a problem..... I always have somebody else go shopping with me so they can push the basket.


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Night everybody! I am turning in at 10:15 as well. Sweet dreams


 HA it's like 1:18 Michigan time :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, so do I. That gross churning feel in your stomach, mumble and stutter, forget what you called for, and sound like a retard? That's me on the phone with a stranger, heck I have a hard time calling family!
> 
> And the shopping cart thing, it's been with me since I was a young teen. I pretty much have a freak out/ panic attack when I have to push the basket....its a problem..... I always have somebody else go shopping with me so they can push the basket.


Yes, I'm exactly the same with phone calls! And that's so weird?! Do you know why???


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, so do I. That gross churning feel in your stomach, mumble and stutter, forget what you called for, and sound like a retard? That's me on the phone with a stranger, heck I have a hard time calling family!
> 
> And the shopping cart thing, it's been with me since I was a young teen. I pretty much have a freak out/ panic attack when I have to push the basket....its a problem..... I always have somebody else go shopping with me so they can push the basket.


 I know that feeling very well, I get just about everywhere else.


----------



## aceofspades

TrinityRanch said:


> Night everybody! I am turning in at 10:15 as well. Sweet dreams


Where are you from it's 12:20am here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night guys, I gotta get off here soon too, have to milk goats in a bit.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I thought everyone would stay up on the weekend. I just finished dinner. Not going to bed for a long while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> Where are you from it's 12:20am here


California, she's a few hours away from me. It's 10:21 my time


----------



## Emzi00

Night Lacie  Sarah we should go to bed as well..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## aceofspades

Phone calls, shopping carts wow it's all these strange things that make y'all rock


----------



## goathiker

Pork meatballs and baked potatoes...You know diet food


----------



## aceofspades

GO to be what!!! What!!! I thought y'all were night owls  guess the club should be disbanded for desertion by members


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Night Lacie  Sarah we should go to bed as well..


Yeah Em, we probably should... So we can get back on and be on here all day tomorrow too!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> GO to be what!!! What!!! I thought y'all were night owls  guess the club should be disbanded for desertion by members


Ehem, we are young people and it is almost 1:30 here!


----------



## goathiker

I can't stand to carry a purse. I like my hands free.... And the phone call thing, yup...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I can't stand to carry a purse. I like my hands free.... And the phone call thing, yup...


Yeah, I can't have a purse unless its the cross-body kind


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> GO to be what!!! What!!! I thought y'all were night owls  guess the club should be disbanded for desertion by members


 It's 1:26!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think my buddy left me... Emma? You still here??? 

I'd better turn in, G'night guys!


----------



## aceofspades

Yea me little absence tonight was because I was grilling for the whole rig crew just fed 16 guys. 
Grilled pork chops, grilled corn on the cob coal baked potatoes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> GO to be what!!! What!!! I thought y'all were night owls  guess the club should be disbanded for desertion by members


Well I was saying good night to the others since they were going to bed. I just have to get off here for a bit so I can milk goats and feed calves. I myself don't go to bed till 2-4 in the morning sometimes. I _normally_ go to bed at 1-2 though


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It's !:24, I have to get up early to go get hay in the morning!


That's why I get hay at night  and i didn't know there was such a time as !:24  lol jk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Yea me little absence tonight was because I was grilling for the whole rig crew just fed 16 guys.
> Grilled pork chops, grilled corn on the cob coal baked potatoes.


Yum!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Y'all Don't have to much fun without us!


----------



## aceofspades

Every body's leaving me "(tear)" 

Good night y'all sweet dreams and all that jazz


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I can't stand to carry a purse. I like my hands free.... And the phone call thing, yup...


Oh I hate purses! I've always had a wallet.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I was saying good night to the others since they were going to bed. I just have to get off here for a bit so I can milk goats and feed calves. I myself don't go to bed till 2-4 in the morning sometimes. I _normally_ go to bed at 1-2 though


Should I get back on later then :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Great, now I'm smelling food in my imagination, and now I'm hungry. I'd better go to bed before I eat away our kitchen all in one night.

Goodnight! I'm actually leaving this time! I think:/


----------



## aceofspades

I guess I should get some work done tonight.


----------



## goathiker

I'll be here for a while Ace. Not that I'm as much fun as the younger set.


----------



## aceofspades

Naw I've got 7 more house to do it lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want hamburgers!!!


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> I'll be here for a while Ace. Not that I'm as much fun as the younger set.


Yea looks like is just us old farts I can't handle to much fun any ways I might break some thing


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I'll be able to sleep. Okay I'll go to bed at 2, no later!


----------



## aceofspades

I'm Randy lee BTY 

You can call me lee or randy or ace I answer to all 3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Can't stand to be left out of the fun huh?


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Yea looks like is just us old farts I can't handle to much fun any ways I might break some thing


 So I'm a_ young_ fart?


----------



## aceofspades

Goathiker you're the one with pack goats? 

That sounds interesting what breed do you use? 
I only have Nubians but we love the milk and cheese and all the other goodies that you can make with it.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Can't stand to be left out of the fun huh?


 Very much so, It's too much fun :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> I'm Randy lee BTY
> 
> You can call me lee or randy or ace I answer to all 3


Well hello there! :wave:


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> So I'm a young fart?


Aren't we all children at heart


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Great, now you brought up cheese (cheese fanatic over here). And my cheese wheel wont be here for another month :/


----------



## Emzi00

Yes!! I found Lacie's number!!


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> Aren't we all children at heart


 You may be, I'm 13


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes!! I found Lacie's number!!


It took you that long?!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> Aren't we all children at heart


I am!! Aren't you only 30 though?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It took you that long?!?!


 I didn't look for it at first. Then I got stumped when it wasn't on the home page, then I thought, hmmm maybe it's on the "contact us" page, and even then I had to read through it twice just to find it


----------



## Emzi00

And, now I know your last name!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stalker! haha


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stalker! haha


 Yeah, I just found you on facebook, too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well shoot, I gotta go milk goats. I'll probably talk at you all in the morning.


----------



## goathiker

Gotta go throw out chicken to the carnivores be right back...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I just found you on facebook, too


....but I'm not on facebook.....


----------



## Emzi00

See Ya :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ....but I'm not on facebook.....


 But it has your ice picture as the cover 
But I may be mistaken...


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I am!! Aren't you only 30 though?


29 guess that puts me in the middle 
Hoes that song go " old enough to know better to young to care" or some thing like that.

Cheese yes I've just started making cheese mozzarella tuned out great chèvre awesome yogurt was amazing 
I just got a cream separator but haven't been home to try it out yet


----------



## Emzi00

Well, night all, It's 1:53 got to go, talk to y'all in the morning!


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Well, night all, It's 1:53 got to go, talk to y'all in the morning!


And another one bites the dust


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Well, night all, It's 1:53 got to go, talk to y'all in the morning!


Good night sweet dreams and all that jazz


----------



## aceofspades

Tell the sand man hi for me. 

Sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite 

Rub a dub dub 3 men in a tub( oh wait wrong nursery rym lol )


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all are band for abandoning me I don't like being all alone


----------



## aceofspades

It's only 1am where my night owls at


----------



## goathiker

Night everyone. Hey, my chores are finally done so I can chat...


----------



## goathiker

It's 11:00 here.


----------



## aceofspades

What breed goat do you use for packing


----------



## aceofspades

I work on an oils rolling rig in west tx most nights I'm in the crows nest 19 stories up standing on a 2x4 throwing pipe in the hole. 
But tonight the motor is down had a little fire so we are just waiting on a mechanic to change the top drive then I've got to go back up.









See that platform 3/4 of the way up that my office rain or shine


----------



## goathiker

Oh and yes I do pack with goats. Right now I have a 3 year old Saanen and a 1 year old Alpine in training. I think I'm just going to keep it at 2 this time.
I still have one of my old retired guys as well. He is also Saanen. I'm really liking the Alpine though. He's quicker and a lot more willing to push himself.


----------



## aceofspades

Really I never imagined using milk breeds I figured meat breeds would be stronger


----------



## goathiker

That's a pretty fine piece of equipment. DH had a job working rig repair and such. Just before he actually was going to leave, he crushed his ankle. Put an end to climbing ladders that much.


----------



## goathiker

I explained this to someone last week. I'm going to cheat and do a copy paste.

You don't need muscle the way you're thinking. Any well put together goat is going to build all the muscle he needs just from working. What you are wanting is strength not muscle. 
If you think about different sports and the people who do them a weight lifter, a wrestler, a football player. These people all have large muscles built up by repetitive slow movements with heavy weight. These people sacrifice agility for bulk though. 
Now, if you think about mountain climbers, marathon runners, cross country skiers. These people have flat wirey muscles that are agile and powerful. That's what you want from your pack goat.

Meat goats have slow muscle response.


----------



## aceofspades

Sorry to here about his ankle it is a dangerous job. 
Ours is a newer rig trey call it a walking rig. Just like the name it has big hydronic legs and walks from place to place like a giant transformer


----------



## aceofspades

Makes since I don't know much about pack goats and unfortunately am not home enough to justify trying it out


----------



## aceofspades

I was thinking like a mule or a donkey is used for a pack animal over a horse because they are typically stronger


----------



## goathiker

He's building farm tanks now. Pretty neat rig though. I'll have to look it up. 

Yeah, the not being home can be a drag. I'm not sure I'd like that too much.


----------



## goathiker

Aw that is true but, Okay, one of my first boys was a Saanen/Boer cross. He was a good pack goat finally. He was also the most hard headed contrary beast you ever met to train. He was a good guy for heavy weight and slower packing.

What we do is fast and light packing. We use back packing equipment and move at a good pace. We want boys that can trot along without over heating and without being heavy on their feet. We want legs long enough to keep up. 

So really, it all depends on what your preference is for hiking style.


----------



## aceofspades

That's all fascinating. I can understand about the heat it averages 102 in the summer here


----------



## goathiker

There's pictures from out last trip here
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/finally-vacation-time-152456/index2.html


----------



## Texaslass

Party, my eye! Y'all were just trying to see how many pages you could chalk up in my absence. Didn't look too outstanding; I'm glad I went to bed.  
And now I'm the only one up, and it's 9:00am here! Everybody sleeping in, or what?
Oh, and Emma, I was listening to music last night when I was going to sleep, just random stuff, and it started playing "Sara" by Fleetwood Mac, and I was like :doh: DUH! Of course I know that song! Love Fleetwood Mac. I wondered why I had this vague idea that I actually knew what song you meant. lol
Where's Emmilie? She's usually up early.
I'm all alone!


----------



## NubianFan

Not quite alone but I am about to head to the hospital dad is having his surgery today


----------



## Emzi00

Morning! I'm here the party has arrived!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and I was laughing at y'all talking about being scared of phone calls. :ROFL: before Emma and Sarah came on, me and Lacie were talking about that. We're all the same, I'm the same way, lol. We are weird. And unfortunately, I do have a purse, but I've always hated it. I prefer a nice tote bag. That way you can carry more stuff anyway, and it's less embarrassing.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh! Hi everybody!  yay! back together
Sorry bout that, Leslie, hope everything goes well. :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Up since 6 silly.

Building barn & pens!!(;

















And









There's fencing, hay feeder, water bucket, electric fence I believe, and something else I'm forgetting.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, and I was laughing at y'all talking about being scared of phone calls. :ROFL: before Emma and Sarah came on, me and Lacie were talking about that. We're all the same, I'm the same way, lol. We are weird. And unfortunately, I do have a purse, but I've always hated it. I prefer a nice tote bag. That way you can carry more stuff anyway, and it's less embarrassing.


Hahaha, did Lacie bring up her fear of shopping carts when you guys talked about it? :lol:
We got CRAZY last night :lol:
I like wallets better than purses, I just usually stuff everything I need in my pockets though.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Not quite alone but I am about to head to the hospital dad is having his surgery today


I hope it goes well :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

I would, but I never seem to have pockets. 
Yes. Poor Lacie, afraid of shopping carts. :lol:
She really needs some kind of AAA type of thing to go to. She has issues.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I would, but I never seem to have pockets.
> Yes. Poor Lacie, afraid of shopping carts. :lol:
> She really needs some kind of AAA type of thing to go to. She has issues.


Shopping carts :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning Emmile! Looks like you've got _everything_ you need!  Wow, wish we had all that fencing! The things I would do...


----------



## NubianFan

You guys, I am not scared of phone calls or shopping carts. Just monkeys I hate monkey. I ban all monkeys. And clowns, clowns are creepy as _____


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah as soon as I make myself get up and get dressed I am off to the hospital. I know my dad is a guy but I think me and daughter are gonna get him some flowers. He loves the flowers in the yard and garden. He plants sunflowers and zinnias every year in his garden.


----------



## Texaslass

BTW, have you guys noticed that on this thread we have an _Emma_ and an_ Emmilie_, a _Leslie_ and a_ Lacie_, and a _Sarah_ and a _Sarah_?? lol, It's a little weird. 
And then there's Katelyn and Ace. They don't really fit in.  JK


----------



## NubianFan

Don't forget Jill!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, I sure have, it's confusing!


----------



## Texaslass

Nobody's banned anything in like thirty years... so
I ban there not being an Early Bird group.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Nobody's banned anything in like thirty years... so
> I ban there not being an Early Bird group.


I ban Sarah for saying such a thing


----------



## Texaslass

I ban it not being winter yet, or at least fall!!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, I ban the breeder that sold me my two little ND doelings, cause she told me no more were for sale (I asked) and now she has this ad up!  *huff*
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/4024164646.html


----------



## Emzi00

That's sucky


----------



## Texaslass

I know, and they're so cute! And the blue eyes! But I love my girls, just woulda been nice to have the choice at the time. :/


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it would've. 
Yummy, yummy, cantaloupe


----------



## Texaslass

Isn't this one just too cute?
http://waco.craigslist.org/grd/4036663578.html


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, it would've.
> Yummy, yummy, cantaloupe


 :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Isn't this one just too cute?
> http://waco.craigslist.org/grd/4036663578.html


Yeah she's cute.. but what about conformation?


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: 
I know, her neck's too short, her back legs look posty, not very dairy, her rump is steep... but she's CUTE!!


----------



## Texaslass

So you're off the ice cream diet? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I ran out :tear:
I was going to try to be healthy anyways, not sure what happened there..


----------



## Texaslass

Bahaha! I know, life is hard. :hug: 

I should probably go do something....


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I need to go, I'll get back on later.


----------



## Texaslass

This made me laugh:
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3926227875.html


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Heyyyy guys 

I ban y'all for talking without me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> This made me laugh:
> http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3926227875.html


Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, Sarah! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Wonder if Emma's cooking another cake. :chin:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ace and I don't fit in... Pfft! Of course we do. We're like---twins 
I ban the heat again! Hope it isn't too hot today. I just woke up at 9 (yes, I like sleeping), and it is 70*, so not bad at all.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, I was only kidding. 
Yeah, I like sleeping too; would've slept later today, but I woke up for some reason, and I can never go back to sleep.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Lol, I was only kidding.
> Yeah, I like sleeping too; would've slept later today, but I woke up for some reason, and I can never go back to sleep.


I'm the same way! Once I wake up, it's hopeless


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I am in surgery waiting room on my phone. Dad isnt doing well. He was in recovery and is now back in surgery and they wont explain to us why.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Guys I am in surgery waiting room on my phone. Dad isnt doing well. He was in recovery and is now back in surgery and they wont explain to us why.


Oh gosh! Prayers sent your way! :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:grouphug:


----------



## Texaslass

Definitely praying for him/you! :hug:


----------



## TrinityRanch

NubianFan said:


> Guys I am in surgery waiting room on my phone. Dad isnt doing well. He was in recovery and is now back in surgery and they wont explain to us why.


Praying for your father and your family! 

:hug:We're all here for you!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Wonder if Emma's cooking another cake. :chin:


:lol: No, I don't have any more. I had to go take care of my brothers chickens.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Guys I am in surgery waiting room on my phone. Dad isnt doing well. He was in recovery and is now back in surgery and they wont explain to us why.


:tears: :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Everyone leaves when I get on, what's up with that?!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here still catching up. Gotta go work on my fence soon though.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, not much going on in goat Spot land this morning. Going to go to work, I'll check back regularly for updates on Lestlie's? dad and not to leave you all alone with strangers for too long...


----------



## Texaslass

I know, right? every time I get on here, all the posts are just old ones that are being rehashed, I guess. Not much new.
Well, I can't stay right now, talk to you guys in a bit.


----------



## Emzi00

Nooooo! Sarah! Don't leave!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, come on, we're watching a movie!


----------



## Emzi00

Which one?


----------



## Texaslass

Well, me an' my sisters were _starting_ to watch "Becoming Jane" for the first time, but it's stinks! yuk, hate James Macavoy!! We decided not to finish.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha,good, now you can spend more time on here :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! I ban y'all because ya haven't banned anyone for awhile  and I can't stay on late tonight, gotta get up early tomorrow!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, I have to annoy Lacie alone tonight?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll stay on until... 12:15, no later though! Sorry! We should really be called double trouble or something


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Okay!
Yes, we should :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yay! Okay!
> Yes, we should :lol:


Okay that's our new name. Double Trouble. Broadcast it to the world 

We're practically unbiological twins anyway, our birthdays are so close


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez, Sarah is online yet isn't playing! So is Jill! You guys are banned for either falsely being online or being online and not playing this awesome forum game that we use as a chat board thing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Did everyone leave me? :tear: :'(

Come baaaaaaack


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay that's our new name. Double Trouble. Broadcast it to the world
> 
> We're practically unbiological twins anyway, our birthdays are so close


We should broadcast it on night owls :ROFL: :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

Go check out Night Owls


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello there citizens! How is your end of the world today?


----------



## Emzi00

Good, how bout you Lacie?


----------



## emilieanne

Just woke up from nap. 

Wrist hurts, want pop corn. 
More nap maybe. 
ZzZzZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Go check out Night Owls


Okay I'm going I'm going!


----------



## Emzi00

:dance: And we have Emilie :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doing just fine.  I still want hamburgers though.... Guess I'm gonna have to make that happen!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Doing just fine.  I still want hamburgers though.... Guess I'm gonna have to make that happen!


Ohhhh I could go for a hamburger!!! *drools*


----------



## Emzi00

I just had an egg salad sandwich, yum!


----------



## Emzi00

I *think* I have Lacie's number memorized! :wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I just had an egg salad sandwich, yum!


Yum!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yum!!!


Ikr :drool:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I just had...

A granola bar (that was kinda gross)
And a tortilla shell with cream cheese on it...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I just had...
> 
> A granola bar (that was kinda gross)
> And a tortilla shell with cream cheese on it...


Yum!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It was alright...

But now I'm making brownies which really means

I'm gonna eat brownie batter!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I just had an egg salad sandwich, yum!


:drool: I almost forgot about egg salad!!!! :drool:
Now I MUST make some. One of my favorite foods.

Sorry, guys, I didn't log out last time. We were watching a movie (Ella Enchanted this time-Anne Hathaway is cool)with the commentary on.


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like Lacie left us again


----------



## emilieanne

You have me ff and on. 

Thanks guys, now I'm gunna go make brownies! 
Lol so I got a call from the buck and cricket has diarrhea, she has to come home. 
I don't have a pen for her yet D: 
(She breaks her neck if she's not rigt next to me )and I'm building my new pen down the road. 
I guess I can take her w/ me when we build.


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie, off and on is better than not at all


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like Lacie left us again


That's cause I came on. 

I checked out the Night Owls club. It's rockin' over there!!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Lol so I got a call from the buck and cricket has diarrhea, she has to come home.


Lol, I can just see the buck stanfing on his hind legs, holding a phone: "Yeah, Emmilie? I just thought you might want to pick up my girl friend. I think she's sick or something. Anyway, I don't want her staying here anymore till she's better. " LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaaahhhh!!


----------



## Texaslass

Why don't you PM her?


----------



## emilieanne

Lol!!!!!!! That'd be a perfect cartoon!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Why don't you PM her?


I'm to afraid to  I don't know what I would say, my stomach hurts just thinking about it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

byccombe said:


> lol, i can just see the buck stanfing on his hind legs, holding a phone: "yeah, emmilie? I just thought you might want to pick up my girl friend. I think she's sick or something. Anyway, i don't want her staying here anymore till she's better. " lol


:rofl:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Don't worry, I'll PM her


LAAAAAAACIE
MAAAAAAAH


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> don't worry, i'll pm her
> 
> laaaaaaacie
> maaaaaaah


what!?!?!?!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, brownie cupcakes are in the oven. What kind of frosting should I make? Anyone have recipes for tasty frosting/icing? Anyone?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> what!?!?!?!!!


I'll PM Lacie??? Is that a bad thing???


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright, brownie cupcakes are in the oven. What kind of frosting should I make? Anyone have recipes for tasty frosting/icing? Anyone?


Chocolate frosting, but I don't have a recipe.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll PM Lacie??? Is that a bad thing???


It just makes me nervous and anxious. If you want to you can, though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she did! And now I want brownies!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, wow, Sarah, :angry: now my anxiety is apparent


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and my absence was because I was flea dipping my dogs. Yay no fleas :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and my absence was because I was flea dipping my dogs. Yay no fleas :stars:


You want to come do that to my brother's dog? I think she has some.
Gosh, that dog is such a spaz.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I'm good. I already dipped 2 spastic dogs, one of which has Eagle talons for claws and just about rips the hide right off you! 

I've dipped 7 dogs today, got 6 more to do! (Since I already made the dip I figured I'd dip the rest of the families dogs)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It just makes me nervous and anxious. If you want to you can, though.


Oh haha


----------



## Emzi00

Oh wow, that sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well she did! And now I want brownies!


Brownie CUPCAKES  even better cause you get sprinkles and frosting too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Oh wow, that sounds like a lot of work!


Yeah I agree... Yeuch, I hate fleas, we had them in our house once


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm a busy person you know  just can't sit still!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, just carry the computer with you then :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:rofl: that's a great idea!!!! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But it gets so heavy!  I think I'm gonna have to leave you girls to your own devices for a bit though. Its 2pm here and I just realized I haven't eaten anything yet, and I'm hungry! Ill be back though, don't you worry!


----------



## Emzi00

Can't go without our Lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

AWWWW Lacie!!!! Maaaaah


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But it gets so heavy!  I think I'm gonna have to leave you girls to your own devices for a bit though. Its 2pm here and I just realized I haven't eaten anything yet, and I'm hungry! Ill be back though, don't you worry!


*Now* I'm worried


----------



## goathiker

Hey, our group has 70 messages. We're top of the list.


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! We're awesome!


----------



## emilieanne

Love how y'all just go on without me like I for exist!!!... **sniffles** **head down** 
It's ok, I'm making charts for fair lol 
Then I'm gunna call the breeder to see if they have that doe for sale


----------



## goathiker

Alright, back to fencing. This time I'll close the window on the computer so I don't get accused of creeping


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Alright, back to fencing. This time I'll close the window on the computer so I don't get accused of creeping


:laugh:
Hey everybody, what's up?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :laugh:
> Hey everybody, what's up?


The sky.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the hamburgers ain't gonna happen because I don't have my grinder so I guess I'm going to have to make a rice, and dump a bag of sugar on it, add some milk and call it good!


----------



## Texaslass

Make a rice? How do you do that? And what does it taste like?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: You know what I meant! Haha, I was stirring and typing at the same time. And its terrible just by itself


----------



## Texaslass

I actually don't know what you mean. :shrug: rice pudding, maybe? Lol, I've heard of it but never made it or tasted it, is it a dessert?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: You know what I meant! Haha, I was stirring and typing at the same time. And its terrible just by itself


I didn't get what you meant


----------



## Texaslass

Good, I'm not the only one.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Good, I'm not the only one.


You changed the smiley in your signature!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Viola! Rice is done!


----------



## Texaslass

You're quick! Lol, I didn't feel it had the vibe I'm going for.  I'll probably change it again. before the days out, or not. You never know.


----------



## Emzi00

Rice? Is that what you meant or am I just helplessly lost? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! You seriously never had rice with sugar before? That's just crazy! All you do is boil rice, when its done you rinse it with cold water, drain it, put it in a bowl, dump sugar on it, pour cold milk over the top. Its tasty!


----------



## Texaslass

Byccombe said:


> I actually don't know what you mean. :shrug: rice pudding, maybe? Lol, I've heard of it but never made it or tasted it, is it a dessert?


You didn't answer the question, Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well nothing is a desert to me, its all regular food. But I would consider it a breakfast thing.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What?! You seriously never had rice with sugar before? That's just crazy! All you do is boil rice, when its done you rinse it with cold water, drain it, put it in a bowl, dump sugar on it, pour cold milk over the top. Its tasty!


You should send some with that Babette baby you were going to send me  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Whoops, hehe. Nope, never had that, or heard of it. Sounds kind of bleh to me. But then the weirdest things are good sometimes.


----------



## goathiker

It's even better if you cook raisins in the rice and put a bit of cinnamon with the milk and sugar.


----------



## Texaslass

That sounds much better, Jill!


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> It's even better if you cook raisins in the rice and put a bit of cinnamon with the milk and sugar.


I hate raisins, eww!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Whoops, hehe. Nope, never had that, or heard of it. Sounds kind of bleh to me. But then the weirdest things are good sometimes.


Suite yourself, more for me! :lol:

And I don't know Emma, there's a lot of people in line ahead of you for a Babette baby!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Suite yourself, more for me! :lol:
> 
> And I don't know Emma, there's a lot of people in line ahead of you for a Babette baby!


Okay, put me down for 2017 :lol: ask me again then if I want one, I'll start saving money :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and Lacie, you were suspended from the Night Owls for 2 seconds :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I LOVE raisins, and dried cranberries, and dried pineapples, and even dried bananas and prunes, and I HATE those last two fresh, with a big hate!
I ban y'all cause I need to do things.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I hate raisins, eww!


Me too!!!! Blech


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh! I hate any dried fruit!

What! Why wasn't I notified of my suspension, Emma!!! What kind of club are you running?! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bleh! I hate any dried fruit!
> 
> What! Why wasn't I notified of my suspension, Emma!!! What kind of club are you running?! :lol:


I'm not running it anymore Sarah is(littlegoatgirl)!It's on one of the convos, go look for yourself!


----------



## Emzi00

If you want Lacie, we can pm you next time you get suspended :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Somethings wrong with you guys, not liking dried fruit. *shakes head* sad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Somethings wrong with you guys, not liking dried fruit. *shakes head* sad


I hate dried fruit!! Raisins are gross, Dried kiwi is gross... Craisins are OKAY but I'll only eat like 2...


----------



## Emzi00

I hate dried fruit in general, bleh!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah me too. I used to like craisins, but I can barely eat then anymore. Juicy things should not be dried. Period. End of story. I mean, it's like taking the sugar out of cake or pie, or taking the chocolate out of chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Delilah

Wow I miss alot! My goats production dropped :/ we're only using the milk for the calf but still...:'( it's upsetting lol!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah me too. I used to like craisins, but I can barely eat then anymore. Juicy things should not be dried. Period. End of story. I mean, it's like taking the sugar out of cake or pie, or taking the chocolate out of chocolate chip cookies!


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Did Lacie leave again? :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Where'd y'all go!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Yepp and I'm number....? 5?(;


----------



## Emzi00

This is annoying, why did y'all leave me


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Yepp and I'm number....? 5?(;


Huh? Number 5? Whatcha talking about Emilie?


----------



## emilieanne

For a Babette baby! 

Sorry I haven't emailed back or even been on here much lol, 
Phoebe is on the table cause I'm late for dinner!:'( 
I'm trying to go full throttle with the website tonight, is been rough. 
Can someone go on and tell me if I'm getting a little too personal and I need to get more business r what please? Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I will!


----------



## Emzi00

I see nothing to personal!


----------



## emilieanne

Ok cool


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all because I'm going to see a movie later! I haven't seen a movie at theater in 3 years!


----------



## Emzi00

Ooh, I want to see a movie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Want to come with me?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Ooh, I want to see a movie!


Me too! I mean, in the theater.

What are y'all talkin' about, taking the sugar out, that's crazy talk! All the dried fruit I've ever had was like, steeped in sugar before/while its dried or something. Super sweet! That's why I like it!


----------



## Emzi00

Yess!


----------



## aceofspades

Good afternoon y'all 

Looks like I missed the party in my absence 
For the record I was still up at 9 I had barley gotten off work. 

I'm back at work now so I may have to just check in and out tonight.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just had a brownie cupcake.... I just want to say...

YUM


----------



## emilieanne

We don't have any more mix and I'm home alone so there is nothing to eat! 
Ughhhh lol


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> We don't have any more mix and I'm home alone so there is nothing to eat!
> Ughhhh lol


Get creative google mug cake recipes you can find some crazy good stuff that's easy to make.

Box stuff is not good any ways leave that trash to the city folks


----------



## Emzi00

I still have cake leftover :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

You get creative when you're hungry. I discovered dried prunes when I was on a diet once. Things taste different!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah, you get realllll creative when your hungry and desperate


----------



## Emzi00

Heat a tortilla shell in the microwave, spread some butter on it, and coat to taste with cinnamon sugar


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Heat a tortilla shell in the microwave, spread some butter on it, and coat to taste with cinnamon sugar


Yes, that is SOOOO good!


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Heat a tortilla shell in the microwave, spread some butter on it, and coat to taste with cinnamon sugar


Works great to fry a tortilla then sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I'm REAL creative, really I am 

But everything requires the oven stove and 3 hours or more of my time. 
My mom is a big time cook so she rather go all out then do nothing. 
Make sense? 
Lol so for dinner tonight I might just order pizza. 
It's raining and I have another pen and barn to build! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck!


----------



## aceofspades

Mug recipes are made in a coffee mug in the microwave good it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck! I think I'm off the edge with creativity when I'm hungry! :ROFL:

Haha, and Emilie, I'm pretty sure your 2nd on the list for a Babette baby (right after me)


----------



## aceofspades

Who's Babette


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One of my alpine does.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie! You're back! Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay!  and good news for me! I am having hamburgers! I found my grinder


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Yum, burgers! I'm on my own for dinner


----------



## Emzi00

Where'd y'all go?


----------



## goathiker

We're creeping around


----------



## aceofspades

Oh ok I want alpine but they are hard to come by in my area


----------



## goathiker

Still nothing going on.


----------



## Emzi00

Party :wahoo: :balloons: :dance:


----------



## emilieanne

Oh my gosh! 

I feel soooo special!!!! 
Thanks guys 
Mom came home cause the storm is bad and I think she's making spaghetti. 
Ok, should I cut or stay on my medicine? 
It is a migraine preventative, they get so bad that I cry, but it makes me exhausted, dumb as a box of rocks and really cranky?


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm, I myself hate it when I had migraines, and I like sleeping because I have less crap to deal with if I sleep all the time. But if you're migraines are really bad, it may be good to keep on it, it's up to you :shrug:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I love sleeping and hate migraines too  

But it's to the point where I come home from school (after doing nothing) crawl in bed, fall asleep and wake up the next morning. Homework still needs to be done. Still need to study. Idk. Seeeeee I fumbled lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Lol I love sleeping and hate migraines too
> 
> But it's to the point where I come home from school (after doing nothing) crawl in bed, fall asleep and wake up the next morning. Homework still needs to be done. Still need to study. Idk. Seeeeee I fumbled lol


Ew, that stinks! :'( I feel sorry for you


----------



## Emzi00

When I had migraines my only escape was sleep, so I'm probably no help


----------



## Texaslass

I think if you got more goats it might help your migraines.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I think if you got more goats it might help your migraines.


Yeah, more goats helps with everything


----------



## emilieanne

They always help Sarah!(; 

But it's been 8 years lol. 
So when I get one and it ain't kidding season.... D':


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ew, that stinks! :'( I feel sorry for you


Oh and thanks.. Lol 
No need to though.


----------



## Emzi00

My brother just made popcorn, now is the time that I hate having braces


----------



## emilieanne

They only tell you nt to eat popcorn because if you get a kernel she'll into your gums, it can go in, wrap around your tooth root, and kill your tooth. Thus causing infection and h e double hockey sticks for years!! Lol 
You can eat it, just be careful!(;


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: my parents would kill me


----------



## emilieanne

I'm sorry


----------



## Emzi00

Don't be! I'll just have more cake!


----------



## NubianFan

Ok update Dad is out of surgery, it was a fiasco, but he is out and the stone is out and he is in a ton of pain but he is sitting up and eating a popsicle or was anyway. There is more in chatter box on my prayers for dad thread if y'all wanna investigate. I am WIPED out so I can't type it again...


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks for the update. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

On a lighter note, has anyone ever cooked spaghetti squash? If so how exactly do you do it? I have one I want to cook, obviously it isn't going to be tonight after the day I have had.


----------



## Emzi00

My mom tried it once, not sure how exactly she made it..


----------



## Emzi00

So, where is everyone? Mars maybe?


----------



## Texaslass

We made it once, but can't remember how, sorry. It wasn't very good, I don't think we did it right. It was like really starchy, bland and extremely wet noodles. Bleh.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I found out by googling how, there are actually several ways, but one is to prick it several times with a knife and cook whole in the microwave. SO! That is what I am going to do, that sounds seriously easy.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!!!


Aw, you care! I was starting to think you and other Sarah were gonna double trouble yourselves along without needing me- three's a crowd, you know?


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I found out by googling how, there are actually several ways, but one is to prick it several times with a knife and cook whole in the microwave. SO! That is what I am going to do, that sounds seriously easy.


Can't hurt to try! Sometimes the easiest things are the best anyways.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Aw, you care! I was starting to think you and other Sarah were gonna double trouble yourselves along without needing me- three's a crowd, you know?


No, of coarse I need you! We're just young teens, that's all, oldie  But really I need you!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> No, of coarse I need you! We're just young teens, that's all, oldie  But really I need you!


GASP!  Don't tell me you went back through this whole thread and found where I said how old I was?!! Creeper! Here I was wondering how old you thought I was....


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: I read half of the thread before I posted the first time :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

How old are you Sarah? I dunno, I was thinking older teen or young 20's?


----------



## Emzi00

Peanut butter :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ok how do we get to our night owl group I can't even find it again.


----------



## Emzi00

The groups section, then the uncategorized category, and it should be right there


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> My hidden shame! Lol, yeah, you got me. I'm old!!!


You act like a kid though :lol: a very responsible kid :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :ROFL: I read half of the thread before I posted the first time :lol:


When I first discovered it, they only had 250 pages! Pitiful! But at the time I thought that was a ton, so I only read like ten pages, then skipped to the end. I've been considering reading the whole thing for fun one of these days when I have time.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You act like a kid though :lol: a very responsible kid :ROFL:


Actually, I am a kid. Lol, I don't think I'm ever going to feel my age. I never really got past 15. I'm always forgetting my age. People ask and I'm like 15! No wait, 16! No wait, ahh, where did the time go? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

So have I, but it'll take so long! 454 pages!


----------



## Emzi00

Where is Lacie? She usually drops in about this time...


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> On a lighter note, has anyone ever cooked spaghetti squash? If so how exactly do you do it? I have one I want to cook, obviously it isn't going to be tonight after the day I have had.


Yes all the time!! 
One of my favorites!!!
and simple poke holes in it put in microwave 5min turn over microwave another 5min 
( I like the meat to be a little firm if you want softer do 6-6)
Let sit 5-8 min before you cut open and scoop out the meat with large spoon.

Salt and pepper with a little butter makes a great side dish 
Or used the meat just like spaghetti noodles add you're favorite sauce.


----------



## Emzi00

My brother wants to name our next dog hashtag


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> Yes all the time!!
> One of my favorites!!!
> and simple poke holes in it put in microwave 5min turn over microwave another 5min
> ( I like the meat to be a little firm if you want softer do 6-6)
> Let sit 5-8 min before you cut open and scoop out the meat with large spoon.
> 
> Salt and pepper with a little butter makes a great side dish
> Or used the meat just like spaghetti noodles add you're favorite sauce.


Oh I think mine is gonna get hit with a lot more sauces than just spaghetti, I am envisioning, stroganoff, alfredo, pesto, beefy brown gravy type sauces. Poor Poor spaghetti squash it doesn't know what is coming...


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> Oh I think mine is gonna get hit with a lot more sauces than just spaghetti, I am envisioning, stroganoff, alfredo, pesto, beefy brown gravy type sauces. Poor Poor spaghetti squash it doesn't know what is coming...


Sounds good it is a very high starch meat


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys after the day I have had, I am wiped out. I am going to take a hot bath and go to bed. At one point with all the surgery confusion Mom and I both were fearing for my dads life, so that kind of emotional stress is very draining. I will talk to you all tomorrow. God willing and the creeks don't rise.


----------



## Emzi00

See ya tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Good night, Leslie! Sleep well.


----------



## Emzi00

Alright Night Owls, what should we do now?


----------



## Texaslass

Hmmm, onder:


----------



## Emzi00

I think we should suspend Lacie again, she left us all alone.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, and where's Katelyn?

Our group is awesome- we only have 8 members, yet more posts and threads than any of the others, I believe. I joined the nigerian dwarf group, and started a thread ages ago, and nobody's responded. I don't think anyone but me checks in there.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I know right! Well, should we give her a chance?


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know... Maybe ill PM her in a minute. Where's Sarah? Did she go on vacation or something?


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm, she said she would be on, but wouldn't stay up past 12:15 I wonder where she is?


----------



## Texaslass

The sneak! I just looked at her profile, and she's been posting in other threads _before_ this one!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I saw too :tears: 
Laaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who me? I've just been silently stalking your conversation, seeing how long I could get away with it


----------



## Emzi00

Well, thanks, I missed you so much I started crying


----------



## Texaslass

Warped. That's what you are.And now you made me look bad, PMing you just when you finally get here. :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Would it make you feel worse if I said I can't stay on very long tonight? I have to be up and leave by 6am tomorrow morning. no sleeping in for me


----------



## Texaslass

I guess that's okay. My limit is 10:15 anyway, and it's almost 10 already here.Where ya going? Ooh, is it a show?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, it makes me feel worse, I start school Tuesday and I won't be able to stay up for a long time like I do now, I'm going to miss you :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I told you Emma, we need another group. Hmmm, maybe a lunch break group? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, the show is on the 14th, I have to go shopping with my sister, she wants to go to the flee market/livestock auction to see what they have, then were going grocery shopping, going to the feed store, then getting ready to make enchiladas


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Well, I told you Emma, we need another group. Hmmm, maybe a lunch break group? :shrug:


Haha your time around 1ish I'll be out of school my day ends at 2:20 If you want a group, make one


----------



## Texaslass

Sound like loads of fun! Wish I could go! I'll probably be doing dishes tomorrow, or making 200 bars of soap, or cooking, or something else just as boring. :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Haha your time around 1ish I'll be out of school my day ends at 2:20 If you want a group, make one


1:00pm could work! Much better than night owls for me. onder: what would we call it?


----------



## Emzi00

I have to go get hay, that'll be LOADS of fun..


----------



## Texaslass

What, alone?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> 1:00pm could work! Much better than night owls for me. onder: what would we call it?


Whatever you want :shrug: I don't care


----------



## Texaslass

Four minutes left for me tonight. You still here, Lacie?

How about.... The Chatters? No, no,. that sounds like we'd all be cold or something....


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha :ROFL: Lacie come be creative for us!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, still here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what to call it, my creativity went out the window tonight.


----------



## Texaslass

Oop, 10:15! How much longer you going to be here, Lacie? And yeah, help me out! I'm so bad with names. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no idea what to call it, my creativity went out the window tonight.


Oh, man! I thought you'd have something great!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no idea what to call it, my creativity went out the window tonight.


Have you eaten enough sugary foods today?


----------



## Texaslass

:rofl:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I had sugar this afternoon, but that wore off a long time ago. My dinner was a hamburger and french fries.

About 15 more minutes and I gotta get off here, milk goats, and all that fun stuff, then before the sun is even up, I have to leave :/


----------



## Emzi00

That doesn't sound like much fun..


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, I had sugar this afternoon, but that wore off a long time ago. My dinner was a hamburger and french fries.
> 
> About 15 more minutes and I gotta get off here, milk goats, and all that fun stuff, then before the sun is even up, I have to leave :/


Don't you have some kids at home that could, you know, do that for you sometimes?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Don't you have some kids at home that could, you know, do that for you sometimes?


Pfft she only has 5 kids :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The oldest two don't live here, the boys dont even know how to milk goats and they're incredibly slow at doing anything and don't even really like animals, my youngest daughter milks in the moning and feeds everything, cleans pens, waters, etc. They're all asleep by the time the night time chores come around. 

Night time is when I do the milking and feeding.


----------



## Texaslass

In case you were wondering, Emma, Lacie and I were back and forthing a PM . We were discussing how it scares us when it pops up. Does it get you that way too?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for Idk, just because!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> In case you were wondering, Emma, Lacie and I were back and forthing a PM . We were discussing how it scares us when it pops up. Does it get you that way too?


Yes it does


----------



## Texaslass

Boys! My bro. is SO slow at milking! And my dads never even done it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, don't all post at once!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Posted all at once again


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The oldest two don't live here, the boys dont even know how to milk goats and they're incredibly slow at doing anything and don't even really like animals, my youngest daughter milks in the moning and feeds everything, cleans pens, waters, etc. They're all asleep by the time the night time chores come around.
> 
> Night time is when I do the milking and feeding.


Train one of your dogs to do it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The dogs help, they herd the animals, clean up the babies when they're born (they mostly clean up the baby pigs though), keep everybody in check, they keep the cats off the couches and counters too 

Well, I think I gotta leave you all again, talk to you later :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

But _could you train them to milk the goats and feed them?_


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, Emma, I gotta go too! See ya in the morning! Maybe the other Sarah will come keep you company tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to be alone? I'll just get off.


----------



## Texaslass

'K, good night! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm here! A little late it looks like.... you guys are so hysterical


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back then, I guess I won't leave!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, there's still people on?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yay Emma! Sorry for being so delayed and forgetting about all of you. I have a tab up for Netflix and end up watching 2-3 episodes of SPN before I get back on here


----------



## Emzi00

Yess...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Of course we're up- it's only 9 here...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm baaaaaaack!!!! But now I have to leave  Emma and Sarah, I'd love to join that club if Im allowed in?!!?!?!?? 
But Im going to bed. *sob* tomorrow nights the last night *sob* I get to stay up late! *sob*

Except Friday nights, then I can stay up late! G'night y'all!!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm only going to stay up for another half hour though.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm baaaaaaack!!!! But now I have to leave  Emma and Sarah, I'd love to join that club if Im allowed in?!!?!?!??
> But Im going to bed. *sob* tomorrow nights the last night *sob* I get to stay up late! *sob*
> 
> Except Friday nights, then I can stay up late! G'night y'all!!


But you said 12:15!
I'm sure Sarah would let you in the group if she starts one...


----------



## TrinityRanch

I have 15 minutes... then spending quality time watching shows with my sister. Yeah Saturday night!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ooooo katelynn new picture!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> But you said 12:15!
> I'm sure Sarah would let you in the group if she starts one...


Okay fine, 9 more minutes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

8 minutes!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah and Lacie are still on, they're probably PMing each other, that's nice


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah and Lacie are still on, they're probably PMing each other, that's nice


What?! Seriously!? Sigh how rude

5 minutes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah's off now, but lacies still on. Probably creeping around "unnoticed"

3 minutes


----------



## TrinityRanch

Thanks! The kitten is our baby Titus. And Lol, don't get too jealous of Lacie spending time with Sarah. They are, after all, two of our own kind...


----------



## Emzi00

Somebody should put more goats up in the conformation forum so we can judge them, and get grades


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd you go???? Not gonna be here in my final moments, how sad! 

2 minutes!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Somebody should put more goats up in the conformation forum so we can judge them, and get grades


Haha yeah!


----------



## Emzi00

I can't help but be jealous, I mean, it's Lacie!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Thanks! The kitten is our baby Titus. And Lol, don't get too jealous of Lacie spending time with Sarah. They are, after all, two of our own kind...


Yes, but... How rude!

1 minute


----------



## littlegoatgirl

12:15, I made it! But I really need to go to bed, I have to be up in 7 hours  

Goodnight y'all, don't post to many pages without me!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Night, ok I'm going to bed as well, bye!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night Sarah!! Sleep well!!

Night to Emma as well, and yes, Lacie is so cool. Were you around for the time that we drove up to N. California together in the middle of the night for a buck-abduction?


----------



## Emzi00

No I wasn't, sounds like fun, ok I really need to go now!


----------



## goathiker

g' night...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night for real! Now I will sit alone and read through the 650 pages I missed in a half an hour.


----------



## goathiker

I'll still be here. I think I'll go put stuff on the club.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yeah, I need to check it out some. I joined, and haven't been there since...


----------



## goathiker

Not much on there really. Same as the stuff here.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Going to bed now... see ya' all tomorrow...


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Katelyn for going to bed.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all because I'm soooo tired


----------



## Delilah

Good morning everyone! I ban all of you because i can


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because she isn't on and I can't be double trouble by myself


----------



## emilieanne

I ban everyone but lacie and Delilah because I feel bad for Delilah today and I am for ever banned from banning lacie.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> I ban everyone but lacie and Delilah because I feel bad for Delilah today and I am for ever banned from banning lacie.


Why are you banned for banning Lacie???

I ban Emma, Sarah, and Lacie because you guys aren't on yet :'(


----------



## emilieanne

Cause I'm second on Babette baby list.


----------



## emilieanne

Guess what I'm doing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban everyone because of this, true story

So today my dad is going up to where my aunt lives (Northern MI, but still in the LP) to get her stuff and move her to her house down here. He brought my goat trailer (a small little trailer we built a wooden "pen" around) to bring her stuff back in, and when we were on our way to church, the back door flew off! It wasn't latched! The one corner it landed on broke, and all the bracket things in that side came off! But the thing I kept thinking, is WHAT IF MY GOATS HAD BEEN IN THERE!? It shook me up a lot, and they weren't even in there, just the thought makes me all shaken up again!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes! I would be worries too!
Good morning all! I've been up a while, just taking my leisurely time about doing anything. 
And really! I only PMed Lacie to begin with to get her here! And then we talked about how PM messages popping up scare us! that's all! I think I sent ONE last message to her before I logged out last night. *huff* I can't believe you thought we were talking without you! 
Lol, no I would've been jealous too! Really, I would!


----------



## Texaslass

What? I'm the only one here?


----------



## NubianFan

I am starving...


----------



## NubianFan

And no one is here anyway, going to make food type items.


----------



## Texaslass

*sputter* I've been off for over an hour and there's still nobody here?! Did everyone go on vacation or something?


----------



## NubianFan

I am here kinda


----------



## NubianFan

My computer hates me. Just hanging out til I find out whether or not dad gets to come home today.


----------



## NubianFan

Probably a lot of people are in church right now.


----------



## Texaslass

Probably................. *crickets*


Kinda lonely, isn't it?


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have been over on the owl board posting a ritz pizza recipe


----------



## Texaslass

I checked out your recipe thread a while ago.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Yeah I have been over on the owl board posting a ritz pizza recipe


I meant before this-I'll go check I out again.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah just a couple simple ones that I know.


----------



## Texaslass

How's your new doeling doing?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL she is so funny she was so happy to see us last night when we got home from the hospital, because we were gone all day that she was doing what I call Skater dude tricks for us. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

She would run circles around her pen and jump up into the air and hit all 4 of her hooves on the middle horizontal support board in her pen. So think jumping 4 ft in the air and going sideways and slamming her hooves into the 2x4 then back tot he ground circle around and do it again. Then she reared up on my daughter and layed her head on her shoulder and looked her in the eyes like "I love you so much" LOL Daffodil was just running around and bucking.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry guys, I was SOOO tired from early church this morning, I too a nap  and now I have to go shoe shopping 

Leslie- that is SOOOOO cute!


----------



## NubianFan

She is pretty funny. Then today I let them out to eat in the yard and they followed me everywhere. I am watering the tomatoes with two goats in tow, watering the peppers two goats following me, watering the chickens, yep goat shadows. I put water in the bird bath and I have a statue of a little girl holding a flower right next to my bird bath, it is pretty much life size of an about 3 year old child. The child in the statue is realistic and she is holding a sunflower which you are supposed to put bird seed in the middle for a bird feeder. Dru looked it right in the face like she was checking to see if it was a real little girl. I told my daughter, she thinks the white witch has been here and turned her to stone. It was funny. She is such a people goat.


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sorry guys, I was SOOO tired from early church this morning, I too a nap  and now I have to go shoe shopping !


That's okay, sleeping is good for you.

Leslie, that is so cute and sweet. She looks and sounds a lot like Fiona, our Alpine/Nubian cross doeling. she's five months old and so loving. She thinks she's a lap goat, but at 75 pounds, she's gettin' too big for it! lol


----------



## NubianFan

You guys will have to think of some snacky tips or recipes to post over there . Can you make cottage cheese with goat milk, I love cottage cheese but I am allergic to cows milk.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm, cottage cheese from goat's milk, Lacie would probably know.
I had to go get hay, then ride my grandma's horse, and she reared with me on, twice, that was kinda fun


----------



## Texaslass

Emma! Hi!
No, wait; I don't know if I can talk to you. Riding horses! :tears: No fair!


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah you need to come out here and ride mine, I have two you can ride. Both gaited. I never get to anymore they need riding. You can ride Dusty too but you'd look funny he is a Shetland LOL


----------



## Emzi00

:tear: but I *need* you to talk to me!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah you need to come out here and ride mine, I have two you can ride. Both gaited. I never get to anymore they need riding. You can ride Dusty too but you'd look funny he is a Shetland LOL


Aww, thank you Leslie! :tears: That's so sweet.
If only! But Arkansas is a long way away from my goats!


----------



## Emzi00

Still not talking to me Sarah? :tears:


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## Emzi00

:tear: :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :tear: :tears:


Oh, okay, you broke me down with all those cute little sad faces.
Whatcha want to talk about?


----------



## Emzi00

I don't care...
OH! ...Lacie...


----------



## Texaslass

She's been logged in all morning, but she's not around.


----------



## Emzi00

She is just being diabolical! That woman!


----------



## Texaslass

I need to exericise... *groan*

This place could use a lift; we're like a senior citizen's bingo club or something, minus the oldies music.

I ban everything.


----------



## Emzi00

okay, I have to get off the computer, give me 2 minutes to get on my kindle


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I don't know what to talk about now, lol.
I ban weird days.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm, Lacie said she was going shopping, with her sister, I think. I can't believe she is afraid of shopping carts, that's weird, but then again we're all weird...


----------



## Texaslass

I think everyone else left anyway. Maybe we can reconvene tonight or something. I feel like TGS is taking over my life, albeit in a good way. lol
I actually was _about _to quit being on here at all right before this got started. Makes me sad, but I really need to do other stuff.  I don't think I can keep this up. I get funny looks sometimes from my family when I'm on here a lot. I don't like getting funny looks, makes me nervous. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hmmm, Lacie said she was going shopping, with her sister, I think. I can't believe she is afraid of shopping carts, that's weird, but then again we're all weird...


True, true...


----------



## Emzi00

Well, tonight is me and Sarah's last night to stay up late, so it would be nice if you were here for that.
I know what you mean, I feel like I'm on here all the time and my family gives me weird looks too, which stinks.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, tonight is me and Sarah's last night to stay up late, so it would be nice if you were here for that.
> I know what you mean, I feel like I'm on here all the time and my family gives me weird looks too, which stinks.


LOL! We're just a weird bunch of goat people all come together in our weirdness. At least we have each other. :lol:
I'll do my best to be there tonight, but I cant promise. I don't always get to use the Ipad-it's supposed to be for business only, lol. and the computer is I the kitchen, so that's a little awkward...


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, now why would a computer be in a kitchen :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Alright, now why would a computer be in a kitchen :lol:


Lol, my dad has his own, the one in the kitchen is for business too, nowhere else to put it. we're outgrowing our house.


----------



## Emzi00

You really need a website!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You really need a website!


Lol, what does that have to do with computers in kitchens? :lol:

We are working on it!! It's in the process right now. Don't worry, I'll start a thread about it when it's done. I'm excited about it. It won't be about the goats specifically, but I'll try to get them to let me have a page for that somewhere. It's mostly for our body care products that we make. Soap, salve, etc.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, it doesn't have anything to do with computers or kitchens, just had to put it out there


----------



## TrinityRanch

Guess who's here!! Good morning everyone! I ban that saying because it is afternoon already... Where has the day gone?? 

Oh, and Happy September!


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, happy September! :fireworks: Summer's almost over!! Speaking of which, I vote that we all PM Austin to get him to do Ozzie as goat of the month. What do you say?


----------



## Emzi00

He might think something is up... so good idea!


----------



## Emzi00

So should we pm him?


----------



## Texaslass

I already did.


----------



## Emzi00

Ok I will too


----------



## Emzi00

Message sent!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Who is Ozzie?


----------



## Emzi00

Is it really weird that I have Lacie's number memorized?


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Who is Ozzie?


Sarah(littlegoatgirl) goat on the registry


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Is it really weird that I have Lacie's number memorized?


Not really; maybe I will too. onder:
lol, IDK when I would ever call her, though.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Not really; maybe I will too. onder:
> lol, IDK when I would ever call her, though.


 If you have kidding problems, goats are on death's door, etc etc


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah you should go judge my wether! I just put him in the conformation forum!


----------



## Texaslass

I did.  But I need Lacie to correct for me.


----------



## Emzi00

haha I'll go check it out!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> If you have kidding problems, goats are on death's door, etc etc


Yeah. But we're both scared of phone calls! I guess I could text, but I would have to use my mom's phone.


----------



## Emzi00

If I was having serious problems I would suck it up and call, but I hope I don't ever have problems.


----------



## Texaslass

So would I. 

Where is everyone?


----------



## Emzi00

Jupiter, I have to get off in about 8 minutes, I have to work, but i'll get back on when I'm done. I promise.


----------



## Texaslass

That's okay, I was gonna go too.  See ya in a bit!


----------



## Emzi00

See ya!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! Sorry I was shopping for shoes... Which I ended up not getting  I hate shoe shopping!!!

Aw, thanks for PMing Austin, you guys are so nice!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Hi again Sarah! Thumbs down for shoe shopping... ick.


----------



## Emzi00

Yay!!!! Double trouble is back in business!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Shoe shopping stinks!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know!!! I was gone 4 1/2 hours how shopping with my mom and my sister. We went to 4 places and didn't find anything for me  the sad thing is we didn't even get to go to TSC like my mom had said :'(

But we got a ton of other stuff!


----------



## Emzi00

No TSC :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> No TSC :tears:


I know  My friend's always like
Sarah: you would rather have a shopping spree to TSC than to kohls or JCPenney, wouldn't you?
And I'm like:
Yeah...

Farm thing:
My friends are always like: 
"Oh my gosh I'm covered in dog hair!"
Or 
"Oh my gosh I'm covered in cat hair!"
And I'm like
"I'm covered in goat hair! Aw, I love my goats!"
I actually don't mind goat hair on my clothes, it's like a reminder my goats love me!  lol
Cheesy, right?


----------



## Emzi00

Cheesy! lol


----------



## Texaslass

Now I love shoe shopping! Lol but that's probably just cause I never do. Like, ever. So I get excited when I get to get shoes. Besides, my parents used to alway pick them out for me, and I never liked them, so when I get to choose its so much more fun.But yeah, shopping at the feed store is way fun!!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yes it is! I always end up spending more money than I plan on though, gosh my goats are spoiled.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Now I love shoe shopping! Lol but that's probably just cause I never do. Like, ever. So I get excited when I get to get shoes. Besides, my parents used to alway pick them out for me, and I never liked them, so when I get to choose its so much more fun.But yeah, shopping at the feed store is way fun!!


Haha yeah, I get shoes a couple times a year because I have to get regular shoes, church shoes, soccer cleats, basketball shoes, etc... So I hate shoe shopping!


----------



## Texaslass

I have to go milk now guys.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm eating, b back in 30 minutes or so!


----------



## Emzi00

Don't you have family, that like, could sometimes do it for you?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Eat for me? I don't think so!


Haha lol, just kidding!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, see y'all later!


----------



## TrinityRanch

So does anyone have Labor Day plans? My sister and I are going to be working a bounce house and painting faces at our church's potluck. Fun every year!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> So does anyone have Labor Day plans? My sister and I are going to be working a bounce house and painting faces at our church's potluck. Fun every year!


Lucky! I'm... Doing more shoe shopping.... :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all for not being on


----------



## Emzi00

Not I!


----------



## NubianFan

More shoe shopping?
I ban shoe shopping.


----------



## Emzi00

I like shopping for boots, but other than that I don't like shoe shopping.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> More shoe shopping?
> I ban shoe shopping.


Yes, because I didn't find shoes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I like shopping for boots, but other than that I don't like shoe shopping.


Yeah, me too! Rain boots, cowboy boots... But other than that, blech


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban everyone bcuz I'm all alone


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laaaaaaacie

Maaaaaaaah


----------



## NubianFan

Shes worn out from shopping


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> So does anyone have Labor Day plans? My sister and I are going to be working a bounce house and painting faces at our church's potluck. Fun every year!


What is a bounce house?? 

I'm back form milking, buuut I have a lot of other stuff to do. :/ And I'm hungry! Guess I'll have to go for a while.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> What is a bounce house??
> 
> I'm back form milking, buuut I have a lot of other stuff to do. :/ And I'm hungry! Guess I'll have to go for a while.


You've never seen a bounce house!? :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

You are so missing out! We will only be watching the kids jump in it; I am afraid we are too big now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love bounce houses, except I break the rules and do flips  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, I have a question. Everyone says that hen goats are in labor, their ligs turn to mush, where exactly are these ligs??? I know, I'm really stupid!  lol any other day, I wouldn't need to ask that question, but I'm so wiped from shopping


----------



## Emzi00

Like on their rump off the sides of the spine ish area, they're supposed to feel like pencils normally, but I can never locate them, oohh near the tail head, that's where they are!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I never knew about them before-I only knew that you could wrap your fingers around their tails when they're really close. Sooo, I did that, and it's pretty reliable, but I've never felt for ligaments as yet. I'm going to have to try it next kidding.

Of course I've seen bounce houses! Lol, I just didn't know what they're called.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah your crazy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay thanks!


Weird question- anybody know where I can get cheap costumes? My friend and I need to get Tangled costumes for a talent show


----------



## Emzi00

Good will! Salvation army!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ohhh, good Idea Em!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup! It would be cheap, but you'd have to look through stuff to find what you want.
So this year I want to go trick or treating with my goats(yes, I'm a little old for it ) Just walking down the road to the neighbors and stuff, but I have no idea what to do for a costume, I really want to dress up the goats! Any ideas?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yup! It would be cheap, but you'd have to look through stuff to find what you want.
> So this year I want to go trick or treating with my goats(yes, I'm a little old for it ) Just walking down the road to the neighbors and stuff, but I have no idea what to do for a costume, I really want to dress up the goats! Any ideas?


I don't know- I still go trick or treating, I know in old, but I go with one of my friends ever since my siblings got to old
I've always wanted to go trick or treating with my goats! But I was worried about
A) them being stubborn
B) people complaining
C) I don't know if it's allowed... I trick or treat in my grandmas neighborhood, because my closest neighbor is like 1/2 a mile or 1 mile away!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

First- do you read Harry Potter or Percy Jackson?


----------



## Emzi00

haha, I'd just be taking them to the very few neighbors on my road that give us candy (one or two :lol: )
Mine usually aren't to stubborn, they love going for walks!
My neighbors think my goats are cool and I've walked them to their houses before, so I don't think mine would complain :lol:
And since I live on a country road I don't think I'd get in trouble..
But I wouldn't take them to the suburbs, to many variables there


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> First- do you read Harry Potter or Percy Jackson?


 I read one harry potter two of the percy Jackson, and most of rick riordans other series that's based off of percy jackson


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Answer that and I can have more ideas-

Goat ideas- 
Cat (can wear ears and tail)
Cow 
Dog
Bunny (would be SO cute!)
Bee
Hot dog 
Butterfly
Gangster (Would be cute- sunglasses, sideways hat, fake gold jewelry [gangsta style], etc)
Ketchup or mustard 
Ballerina (get a cheap tutu, cut it, then put Velcro where it's cut, so you can put it in easily)

Okay, more in a second, gonna see if you replied to me yet, lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I read one harry potter two of the percy Jackson, and most of rick riordans other series that's based off of percy jackson


Okay, I'll say some, if you don't know what try are, just don't do it


----------



## Emzi00

Cool ideas!


----------



## Emzi00

You still there?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks! I'm gonna PM you some!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay! Um sorry I didn't get to sending you some bucks I just got so busy! I'll try to get to it tomorrow!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's okay!


----------



## Emzi00

Aright!
Laaaaaaaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yeah, I am starting to wonder about the Lace-master too... 

Where did thou goest?


----------



## Emzi00

Pluto, farther and farther away each time :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaah
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaah
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaah
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie
Maaaaaaaaaahhh
:tear: :tears: :tear:
Maaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
:tears: :tear: :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, found this and thought you may be interested, not sure is you show or anything, but think you may like it
http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...-dairy-goat-show&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, first why am I crazy? Because I've never felt for ligs, or cause I didn't know what a bounce house was called? Or both?


Second, that's cool that your doing Tangled costumes, Sarah! I love that movie! Who are you going to be?


Three: Emma, you could go as Dorothy, and your goats can be the tin man and the scarecrow. :laugh: Except if you use hay, there goes that costume, maybe the lion would be better(for Oliver)


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Okay, first why am I crazy? Because I've never felt for ligs, or cause I didn't know what a bounce house was called? Or both?
> 
> Second, that's cool that your doing Tangled costumes, Sarah! I love that movie! Who are you going to be?
> 
> Three: Emma, you could go as Dorothy, and your goats can be the tin man and the scarecrow. :laugh: Except if you use hay, there goes that costume, maybe the lion would be better(for Oliver)


 both.. I guess..
And wasn't Dorothy blond?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie
> Maaaaaaaaaahhh
> :tear: :tears: :tear:
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
> :tears: :tear: :tears:


Lol you young people.


----------



## Emzi00

Our conversation we had in private would make us sound much worse :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> both.. I guess..
> And wasn't Dorothy blond?


 :question: No! Haven't you seen the movie? You could wear a wig!!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :question: No! Haven't you seen the movie? You could wear a wig!!


 Not in a LONG time, I'll think about it


----------



## Texaslass

She's brunette. In the Judy garland version.


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, you old people know everything!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> both.. I guess..
> And wasn't Dorothy blond?


Wait a minute, aren't you blond?? The pic of you and Odie..... That was you, wasn't it?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, you old people know everything!


 Why thank you me dear! It's so nice to know you young'uns appreciate us old folks! *smacks gums*


----------



## Emzi00

yes.. that was me.. a very bad picture of me..
My natural hair is a goldish color almost bronze like, not dark enough to be considered brunette, Last year I died part of my hair green, and it faded to blond, so part of my hair is blond now, I'm just a freak :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> Why thank you me dear! It's so nice to know you young'uns appreciate us old folks! *smacks gums*


LOL! I though you said *guns*. I'm like- "I'm with her." :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I never knew green faded to blond!!


----------



## Texaslass

I think double trouble is PMing each other! :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

I had to bleach my hair before I dyed it :lol: It was a mint green for a while, because I was to lazy to dye it back :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I think double trouble is PMing each other! :angry:


 How dare you think that! No we haven't PMed in a while now!
I wonder if she ever PMed Lacie onder:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> How dare you think that! No we haven't PMed in a while now!
> I wonder if she ever PMed Lacie onder:


Somebody should!


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm, I suppose It's my turn... What should I say, I'm not good at these things :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Say Byccombe Sarah's about to go to bed, so if night owls is goin to party tonight you'd better get over here!!


----------



## Emzi00

I love copy and paste! Okay I sent it!


----------



## Emzi00

You still here?


----------



## Texaslass

Littlegoatgirl is logged out!  and no one else seems to be here either.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> You still here?


I was reading about Leslie's dad.


----------



## Emzi00

that was really sad  Umm, It's storming really bad here so I'm getting off the computer, I'll get on my kindle if you are still going to be on..


----------



## Texaslass

I guess, but less often, trying to get ready for bed..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh you guys, I havent talked to you in a month and you carried on like 30 pages!  Well I'm back, super busy day, SO tired! Just milked the goats and fed the babies early ( We missed the morning milking by a long shot, didn't get back till 4pm, so I'm switching the milkings to 7 and 7 because of that). My gosh were they full of milk! Some fat babies tonight 

But anyways I'm back now, so you can all stop your screaming and crying! :lol: 

And speaking of shoe shopping, I have to do that soon! :GAAH: I hate normal shoes, I only wear boots, and I can't even find the boots I want to replace any more. Grrrr!


----------



## Emzi00

alright then I'll be right back..


----------



## Emzi00

now I can't leave!!! Lacie's back!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh you guys, I havent talked to you in a month and you carried on like 30 pages!  Well I'm back, super busy day, SO tired! Just milked the goats and fed the babies early ( We missed the morning milking by a long shot, didn't get back till 4pm, so I'm switching the milkings to 7 and 7 because of that). My gosh were they full of milk! Some fat babies tonight
> 
> But anyways I'm back now, so you can all stop your screaming and crying! :lol:
> 
> And speaking of shoe shopping, I have to do that soon! :GAAH: I hate normal shoes, I only wear boots, and I can't even find the boots I want to replace any more. Grrrr!


We did a lot more screaming and crying than you think  But really we did do quite a bit, didn't we?


----------



## Texaslass

The poor goats!! Lol, weren't you freaking out about it the whole time? I would've been, big time!​


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And to whom it may concern... I NEVER log off so I can torture you all!!!

All part of my evil plan, and I think it's working :laugh:

So yeah guys, If it says I'm on, but I'm not posting, I'm most likely not actually on here. I know that I _should_ log out.....but.....it's just minutely easier not to.


----------



## Texaslass

I know, I used to never log out either, it is easier.But not healthy for you to do. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Ohh, it's working! Me and sarah(littlegoatgirl) were actually PMing each other about you! We were desperate for you to come back!


----------



## Texaslass

I only have ten minutes left! I need to go to bed early cause I have a million things to do tomorrow!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie, can you make cottage cheese out of goat's milk, no one else seemed to know.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Lacie, can you make cottage cheese out of goat's milk, no one else seemed to know.


 I referred you to Lacie, didn't I?


----------



## Texaslass

Well hi Leslie! :wave: didn't know you were here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> The poor goats!! Lol, weren't you freaking out about it the whole time? I would've been, big time!​


Nah, though it probably is gonna set me back a bit, since I've been building babettes production back up for the show, and missing a milking doesn't help! But... there is a silver lining to this! It let me know how much in advance I have to start bagging her up for the show. So a 16 hour fill and she was BAGGED UP, so for the show she should be back up to a normal 12 hour bag up. (its in 13 days)
The show starts at 9am, but alpines are going to the ring last, so she's probably gonna have a 14-16 fill by the time she gets in the ring.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, the Sarahs need some grades on some judging..


----------



## NubianFan

just got back was looking at ipods online with daughter as her birthday is coming up and then I took a bath.


----------



## Texaslass

Not so you would be clean when you die again I hope?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie, can you make cottage cheese out of goat's milk, no one else seemed to know.


Of course you can! You can make all kinds of things with it! Cottage cheese, soft cheese, hard cheese, sour cream, ice cream, etc, etc.

Milk is milk, if you can make it with cow milk, you can make it with goats milk


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Of course you can! You can make all kinds of things with it! Cottage cheese, soft cheese, hard cheese, sour cream, ice cream, etc, etc.
> 
> Milk is milk, if you can make it with cow milk, you can make it with goats milk


Yeah, but don't some kinds come out a little....strong? When y use goats milk? We tried making cheddar, or something like cheddar, before, and it smelled and tasted awful! Like like barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber.


----------



## NubianFan

Good! I love all things dairy but I am allergic to cows milk, til my girls get into production I have been buying fresh or powdered goat milk to use for cooking nad drinking and you can get goat cheese at the grocery but not goat yogurt, or goat ice cream, or goat cottage cheese or goat sour cream. I want it ALL LOL 
and yes it is true* Emma referred me to you *LOL


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Good! I love all things dairy but I am allergic to cows milk, til my girls get into production I have been buying fresh or powdered goat milk to use for cooking nad drinking and you can get goat cheese at the grocery but not goat yogurt, or goat ice cream, or goat cottage cheese or goat sour cream. I want it ALL LOL
> and yes it is true* Emma referred me to you *LOL


 Thank you for acknowledging me :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I think this forum is going to make me gain weight.  what with all the sitting and typing, and talk of sugary foods and recipes for awesome things. :hair: I need help! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, but don't some kinds come out a little....strong? When y use goats milk? We tried making cheddar, or something like cheddar, before, and it smelled and tasted awful! Like like barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber.


I would blame that on the individual does' milk. I have made cheese and all sorts of stuff from goats milk and it was just as good as the stuff made from cows milk.

Then I made some cheese and soap from a doe I had, named Jinny, NASTY, worst stuff ever!!! Her milk was nasty anyway, but I thought the soap would be ok, NO! NO it was not!

If the doe has bad milk, or if it's off flavor in anyway, DO NOT use it. It will only intensify in taste and smell when you make something with it.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I think this forum is going to make me gain weight.  what with all the sitting and typing, and talk of sugary foods and recipes for awesome things. :hair: I need help! Lol


 I'll help you if I ever goes to Texas! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> it smelled and tasted awful! Like like barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber.


 Geesh! Sarah you don't like barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber? :shrug::ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

My brother does. Lol he's weird like that. :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'll help you if I ever goes to Texas! :lol:


Are you a fitness trainer by any chance? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> My brother does. Lol he's weird like that. :ROFL:


 Is he a teenager by any chance? Teen age boys will eat anything that doesn't eat them first!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I think this forum is going to make me gain weight.  what with all the sitting and typing, and talk of sugary foods and recipes for awesome things. :hair: I need help! Lol


Hmm, well, sucks for you!  I thought for sure my engery would have inspired you, or worn off on you!

Have you thought about racing around everywhere like a kid again? That's the best way to do it, just get out there and RUN!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Are you a fitness trainer by any chance? :lol:


 Um, no? How can I be? I'm 13!!! geesh, but I know a few tricks :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Is he a teenager by any chance? Teen age boys will eat anything that doesn't eat them first!


Lol yes. But normally he won't eat anything anyone tells him to eat. He's a string bean. I think he just likes icky cheese cause no one else does!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, well, sucks for you!  I thought for sure my engery would have inspired you, or worn off on you!
> 
> Have you thought about racing around everywhere like a kid again? That's the best way to do it, just get out there and RUN!


Oh, I love running, I really do. I went out and ran like crazy almost every day this whole last winter cause I was stir crazy, but now it's so hot! I hope it'll cool down now it's Sept., then maybe I could start running again.


----------



## Emzi00

So,Lacie, how was shopping? And how were the shopping carts? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmmm, something me and your brother have in common....I get really suspicious when somebody tells me to eat something or is all :here try this, it taste great". Just because my mom would always try something and if it was bad she'd say, "Eww! This is awful! Here you try!  "

However....if somebody tells me _not_ to try it, my natural curiousity and rebelious ways tells me "EAT IT!"


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Lol yes. But normally he won't eat anything anyone tells him to eat. He's a string bean. I think he just likes icky cheese cause no one else does!


 :shrug::shrug: Boys....


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm back! Lacie's back! And hahahaha at barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber... :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Really SALTY barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So,Lacie, how was shopping? And how were the shopping carts? :lol:


...........Just fine! Thank you very much!......

I only got ditched with the basket twice  :mecry:

Lol, we got the stuff we needed though, so I _guess_ that's whats important.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ...........Just fine! Thank you very much!......
> 
> I only got ditched with the basket twice  :mecry:
> 
> Lol, we got the stuff we needed though, so I _guess_ that's whats important.


 Aww it's okay :hug: Don't cry!
Bahahaha! As long as you got what you needed..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Really SALTY barn floor flavored cracked dried rubber!!


have some thoughts on that.... you must have over salted it with cheese salt, and over cooked the milk?


----------



## Texaslass

This is fun and all, but I still have to get up in the morning! It's 20 minutes past my limit.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> have some thoughts on that.... you must have over salted it with cheese salt, and over cooked the milk?


Pfft, I don't know, it was a long time ago. I would probably do better now. I've made lots more cheese since then. Just always been a little scared to try cheddar again. I make mozzarella a lot, and chèvre (yum). Oh, and I love the Fias co farm feta recipe. Awesome on pizza!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Aw...  Boo hoo. Sweet dreams, Sarah. We'll miss you!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie when you were a child did you stand up in a shopping cart and have it flip over on you or something? I love shopping carts I wish I could take one everywhere with me like a crazy old bag lady. I could carry my purse and all its junk with building Arnold swartzenegger muscles. And I could ram people who annoy me. All in all I think it would be rather *Fantastic!!!!!*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Aww it's okay :hug: Don't cry!
> Bahahaha! As long as you got what you needed..


Haha, and we decided on enchiladas, AND fajitas for the Bday dinner.

It was only like, $200 for the stuff to make it!!! :GAAH:

It's ok though, it's going to be fantastic, I can out cook any chef in this county!


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> Aw...  Boo hoo. Sweet dreams, Sarah. We'll miss you!!!!


Hehe, not quite gone yet.


----------



## NubianFan

Aw Sarah just when it was getting fun. I should go soon too though really.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> How dare you think that! No we haven't PMed in a while now!
> I wonder if she ever PMed Lacie onder:


I did! Never heard back!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, and we decided on enchiladas, AND fajitas for the Bday dinner.
> 
> It was only like, $200 for the stuff to make it!!! :GAAH:
> 
> It's ok though, it's going to be fantastic, I can out cook any chef in this county!


This is not a good way to discourage me from wanting to raid your house when you make enchiladas....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, and we decided on enchiladas, AND fajitas for the Bday dinner.
> 
> It was only like, $200 for the stuff to make it!!! :GAAH:
> 
> It's ok though, it's going to be fantastic, I can out cook any chef in this county!


 So start shipping animals_ and_ food! I know someone who would love to buy food from this amazing chef! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I did! Never heard back!


 I did too, neither did I, but she's on now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie when you were a child did you stand up in a shopping cart and have it flip over on you or something? I love shopping carts I wish I could take one everywhere with me like a crazy old bag lady. I could carry my purse and all its junk with building Arnold swartzenegger muscles. And I could ram people who annoy me. All in all I think it would be rather *Fantastic!!!!!*


Suprisingly no... I LOVED riding in the basket as a child, just when I got to be a teen it just went down hill from there, I don't really know what happened, but it never went away.
And I hate purses!


----------



## TrinityRanch

littlegoatgirl said:


> I did! Never heard back!


Yeah, um, it's okay now... Lacie's here... at least, I think she is still here.


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I guess I'll go for real now. :mecry: Hi bye, Sarah! Sorry, but I need sleep! I'll check in first thing! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys I should probably go too, I am gonna drink a big class of ice cold ruby red grapefruit juice and call it a night. 

Lacie I had on flip with me once when I was about 3 I remember being embarrassed even at that age and I remember groceries flying everywhere and the young bag boy having to help my mom pick them up. I wasn't really hurt though, a little scuffed up but nothing bleeding or broken.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lessening our numbers! How many are we now? 4?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Yeah, um, it's okay now... Lacie's here... at least, I think she is still here.


Haha, yeah. I'm back now! :wave:

How are you?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byeeee Sarah!! :'( 

Guys, I'm dying here, why does everything have to b so expensive???


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Byeeee Sarah!! :'(
> 
> Guys, I'm dying here, why does everything have to b so expensive???


 :shrug: It just is.. I spent $120 today on hay.. It's expensive..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know right! Ugh like my friend and I are getting outfits for a dance were Doug and we also need different outfits for a song and its all just so expensive!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, yeah. I'm back now! :wave:
> 
> How are you?


Me? Oh, I am pretty good. Loving these three days off, but it is super warm all the time  Is it hot up there in N Cali?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad my grandmother was a seamstress! I didn't have to pay for outfits


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Me? Oh, I am pretty good. Loving these three days off, but it is super warm all the time  Is it hot up there in N Cali?


It's really hot here too!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's really hot here too!


 Pfft, maybe in your part of the state, in been in the 70s all week!


----------



## TrinityRanch

70's is hot for me!! Blech, it's been closer to 85 most of the time...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Me? Oh, I am pretty good. Loving these three days off, but it is super warm all the time  Is it hot up there in N Cali?


Ugh! Yesterday it was 96* and I felt like I might get heatstroke again! It was so hot, I didn't like it. THEN today it was freezing cold this morning, I had to put on my criminal jacket (its a trench coat, lol). It even started raining for like, 20 minutes!
But then it cleared up and was about 82* the rest of the day, but the morning sucked!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, maybe in your part of the state, in been in the 70s all week!


I'm so jealous! It's been high 80s to mid/upper 90s here all week! Where are you at?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good news though! My bucks are starting to get a faint "buck smell" now. I was smelling the tops their heads today....I know, I know, I'm really strange  But, I had to be sure!


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> 70's is hot for me!! Blech, it's been closer to 85 most of the time...


 90s and 100s are hot to me!
I must be immune to temperature or something, When I went and roughed it in the boonies in Canada and it was 50s raining like heck and I was in a tank top the whole time :shrug:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> THEN today it was freezing cold this morning, I had to put on my criminal jacket


Wait... Y-you don't wear your criminal jacket at night? That's the time to wear it!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm so jealous! It's been high 80s to mid/upper 90s here all week! Where are you at?


Between Midland and Bay City


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> 90s and 100s are hot to me!
> I must be immune to temperature or something, When I went and roughed it in the boonies in Canada and it was 50s raining like heck and I was in a tank top the whole time :shrug:


Ha, it's not the cold that I mind! Cold is good. Warm is nice. Hot as heck is like frying yourself on the sidewalk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When it hits 90 is when it get really bad for me. Once you get heatstroke, you get if easily after that. Plus my ten thousand pounds of hair doesnt help in the summer! My hair is SO thick! I swear, half of it fell out this year, and it all just came back in full forces.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate having thick hair


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Wait... Y-you don't wear your criminal jacket at night? That's the time to wear it!


Oh no, I wear it at night, in dark allies, peoples buck pastures, etc. It's just today was a special occasion, this morning called for my criminal jacket.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hate having thick hair


Better than thin and wispy though. And on halloween I can do SO much with it!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I wear it at night, in dark allies, peoples buck pastures, etc. It's just today was a special occasion, this morning called for my criminal jacket.


Bahahaha!! I literally burst out laughing, gosh you're silly!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Plus my ten thousand pounds of hair doesnt help in the summer! My hair is SO thick!





Emzi00 said:


> I hate having thick hair


1st World Problems.

 I have long, thick hair as well. It is always tangled...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I wear it at night, in dark allies, peoples buck pastures, etc. It's just today was a special occasion, this morning called for my criminal jacket.


Yeah, that's what I thought. It's just, I can't see you because it is so dark! Sorry for stepping on your foot. Again... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have been able to do this with my hair before, for halloween. I have to say, this is my favorite wig. If I ever have a crazy hair loss problem, I would wear this wig all the time! :ROFL: It's just so natural and subtle! And that goes perfectly with me, I'm always subtle!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. It's just, I can't see you because it is so dark! Sorry for stepping on your foot. Again... :lol:


Oh, yeah, sure! I _guess_ I can forgive you for that, but elbowing me in the eyeball is unacceptable!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

What a wig! I'm scared now! That wig is scary!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is the full outfit that comes with that wig. But I didn't need the wig 

And I loved the hair! But I'm crazy and _would_ seriouly wear that in broad daylight


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have been able to do this with my hair before, for halloween. I have to say, this is my favorite wig. If I ever have a crazy hair loss problem, I would wear this wig all the time! :ROFL: It's just so natural and subtle! And that goes perfectly with me, I'm always subtle!


BAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: 
OMG, I'm literally crying with laughter


----------



## Emzi00

My brother and his friend made banana bread! Yum!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yum! I make good banana bread too :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Do you by any chance make chocolate zucchini bread?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never added chocolate, but I have made zucchini bread, tasty as well.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yum banana bread!!! 

I hate bananas, but love banana bread
I hate zucchini, but love zucchini bread.




I'm so weird


----------



## Emzi00

I need to move to California, like right now! You're just AWESOME!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I need to move to California, like right now! You're just AWESOME!!


Lacie IS in CA


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie IS in CA


But.. I'm NOT!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

Google "topsy turvy cakes", I can make those too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> Google "topsy turvy cakes", I can make those too


I love making those!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, why am I still in Michigan?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, why am I still in Michigan?!?!?!?!?!!


Because you're coming to visit me!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Because you're coming to visit me!!!


But.. I really ..really, wanted to see Lacie first..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe you have an aversion to good food that looks awesome :shrug:?


----------



## Emzi00

No.. that's not it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But.. I really ..really, wanted to see Lacie first..


I'M the favorite one 

:laugh: Sorry Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'M the favorite one
> 
> :laugh: Sorry Sarah


You didn't know? I thought it was apparent :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No.. that's not it..


:thinking: Well then, you must like the weater, or the people there.... I'm out of ideas.

Meanwhile in california.... *eating chocolate silk pie... :yum: *


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'M the favorite one
> 
> :laugh: Sorry Sarah


Aww
:tears: 
I always knew she liked you better
Despite the double trouble
:tears:
*wails in despair and sadness*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> But.. I really ..really, wanted to see Lacie first..


:'( maybe on the way?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You didn't know? I thought it was apparent :shrug:


:ROFL: No, it was pretty dang apparent on the first day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Aww
> :tears:
> I always knew she liked you better
> Despite the double trouble
> :tears:
> *wails in despair and sadness*


There there now, it's alright. She'll probably visit you on the way, since you are WAY closer to her than I am.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :thinking: Well then, you must like the weater, or the people there.... I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Meanwhile in california.... *eating chocolate silk pie... :yum: *


I actually hate it here.. I have a cousin out in Cali.. hmm


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :'( maybe on the way?


Haha yes! I still like you! I just.. idk it's just something about Lacie..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: No, it was pretty dang apparent on the first day!


Good. Glad I got the message across


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Why can't Lacie come to us?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why can't Lacie come to us?


My cousin lives out there and I haven't met her in person, so that's one reason..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Haha yes! I still like you! I just.. idk it's just something about Lacie..


It's my never ending supply of desert!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's my never ending supply of desert!


Stop making me laugh so hard! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You've never met your own cousin?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Why can't Lacie come to us?


That's just SO MUCH work on my behalf, I don't know, I've had my fair share of planes too.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, her dad lives out west too so I don't see them..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's just SO MUCH work on my behalf, I don't know, I've had my fair share of planes too.


Is it weird that I've never been on a plane!?

We always go to places far away, but we drive so we can camp!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, her dad lives out west too so I don't see them..


That stinks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> You've never met your own cousin?!


Nothing wrong with that! I hate one of my cousins....so that may be a good thing they've never met.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I hate one of my cousins....so that may be a good thing they've never met.


No it isn't, she lives west of you, plus I've talked to her before, she's really nice


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I hate one of my cousins....so that may be a good thing they've never met.


True... All my cousins are weird... VERYYY weird. I mean, there's like 10, and only 2 are... Somewhat normal


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I hate one of my cousins....so that may be a good thing they've never met.


I'm not saying its a bad thing, just saying it must stinks


----------



## TrinityRanch

There are ENOUGH of us in Cali! Not that I am not willing to share, but if you visit Lacie, come see me too 

Night everyone! I'm, calling it quits for the day. Happy Labor Day to you East Coasters.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh yeah, it IS Labor Day! Lol! 

Goodnight!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, why haven't they put goat of the month up yet? When do you think they will??


----------



## Emzi00

Tomorrow? Maybe?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I hope so!!! I want Ozzie to get it sooooooo bad!!! Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think it would be smart for me to go to bed, so I don't sleep the day away... I don't want to spend my last day sleeping all day


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah and I messaged Austin about Ozzie!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I think it would be smart for me to go to bed, so I don't sleep the day away... I don't want to spend my last day sleeping all day


But it's our last night to stay up late as well..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Is it weird that I've never been on a plane!?
> 
> We always go to places far away, but we drive so we can camp!


I hate planes, especially after my experiances!

There was a lay over because of a storm, and I got kicked out of the airport because it was closing time for them appearantly and nobody is allowed in the airport after hours. It was midnight, they shuttled us to a hotel. So I had to stay in a hotel room with a bunch of weirdos, the airport paid for a few rooms (to heck with that! I got my own room shortly after) THEN the next day, I got to conintue my flight.

Another time, THEY lost my info on flight so I almost missed my flight because of the stupid airlines.

ANOTHER time is when I walked threw my friends loading room (for bullets/ammo) because it was on the way out of their garage. Got to the airport RED FLAG because guess what? Gunpowder on my shoes! So I had to go through the stupid explosives screening, they had to make sure I wasn't going to blow up the airport, etc. Almost missed that flight too!

Not to mention the airport gorrilas and their careful luggage handling...
Ugh, traveling!

And I hate camping with a passion.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hate planes, especially after my experiances!
> 
> There was a lay over because of a storm, and I got kicked out of the airport because it was closing time for them appearantly and nobody is allowed in the airport after hours. It was midnight, they shuttled us to a hotel. So I had to stay in a hotel room with a bunch of weirdos, the airport paid for a few rooms (to heck with that! I got my own room shortly after) THEN the next day, I got to conintue my flight.
> 
> Another time, THEY lost my info on flight so I almost missed my flight because of the stupid airlines.
> 
> ANOTHER time is when I walked threw my friends loading room (for bullets/ammo) because it was on the way out of their garage. Got to the airport RED FLAG because guess what? Gunpowder on my shoes! So I had to go through the stupid explosives screening, they had to make sure I wasn't going to blow up the airport, etc. Almost missed that flight too!
> 
> Not to mention the airport gorrilas and their careful luggage handling...
> Ugh, traveling!
> 
> And I hate camping with a passion.


Wow. 
But how come you hate camping?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> But it's our last night to stay up late as well..


I know... I'm torn... 
Alright- 1:35 I go to bed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Again...past experiances with camping...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Again...past experiances...


I LOVE CAMPING! One of my favorite things! I wish I could take the goats with me like Jill does though, that'd be fun!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Again...past experiances...


Did you get attacked by a bear or something? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: No, just the people I went camping with pick the worst times and places. I have NEVER been camping where it wasn't cold and raining. The ground is not comfy, bugs crawling in the tent, cant freaking sleep!, just awful.
And i always get sick afterwards :/

AND when its night time, and people are sleeping almost all of them snore!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: No, just the people I went camping with pick the worst times and places. I have NEVER been camping where it wasn't cold and raining. The ground is not comfy, bugs crawling in the tent, cant freaking sleep!, just awful.
> And i always get sick afterwards :/


Lol, we have a trailer, so don't have to deal with any of the terrible sleeping conditions, although it he's very cold when you forget to close the windows at night


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the worst experience I had camping was falling into a fire pit and my head bleeding with a minor concussion, and I still like camping!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, what time do you get outta school everyday?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol, we have a trailer, so don't have to deal with any of the terrible sleeping conditions, although it he's very cold when you forget to close the windows at night


We do too, but I prefer a tent myself.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, what time do you get outta school everyday?


2:20 but I don't get home until 3ish


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, the worst experience I had camping was falling into a fire pit and my head bleeding with a minor concussion, and I still like camping!


Ouch! No good!

And to add to that, people always drink when I've been camping with them, so being in the middle of a war zone isn't fun :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We do too, but I prefer a tent myself.


I've actually only been tent camping once, and we stuffed 10 people into a 6 person tent, and one girl had an air mattress. Not a good experience, so I still prefer my trailer


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> 2:20 but I don't get home until 3ish


Oh I'm so jealous! When do you start? I start at 8:30 then get out at 3:10... But I don't get home until around 4


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ouch! No good!
> 
> And to add to that, people always drink when I've been camping with them, so being in the middle of a war zone isn't fun :/


One time this guy we were camping with was soo drunk, and they had ridden there bikes into town to the bar, well, let's just say we couldn't find him for hours, his feet were cut up nasty, and he lost his shoes in somebody's yard.. wasn't pleasant. I hate alcohol.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh I'm so jealous! When do you start? I start at 8:30 then get out at 3:10... But I don't get home until around 4


We start @ 7:30


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> One time this guy we were camping with was soo drunk, and they had ridden there bikes into town to the bar, well, let's just say we couldn't find him for hours, his feet were cut up nasty, and he lost his shoes in somebody's yard.. wasn't pleasant. I hate alcohol.


Euch, yes. I hate seeing drunk people, they disgust me. What time do you start school?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> We start @ 7:30


Oh okay so that makes sense then

I'm sorry, but in going to bed! See you in the morning!


----------



## Emzi00

See ya!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that doesnt sound too bad. When the people I know drink, it turns into a war, knock down-drag out fights between them all. Definiately not where you want to be!

I'm about ready to call it a night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its 2am where you are! You need to get to bed!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh wow. 
Night Lacie!
Guess I'm going to bed to then.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its 2am where you are! You need to get to bed!


Pfft that aint nothing, talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Gooooooood morning!

I ban school


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning! Ugh, it took me ages to read all that!


----------



## Texaslass

I saw Emmilie was logged in, where is she?

LOVE the criminal coat, Lacie!! :lol:


And we all smell our bucks heads to see if they're in rut, you silly thing!  What's up with that anyway? Time diff I guess. My Breck has been stinky for the last two weeks at least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good morning everyone! Its rather gloomy outside today, what the heck! Where's my sunshine!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Morning guys!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey! I'm here for a minute!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma? Did you JUST get up?!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma? Did you JUST get up?!


:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, I did, well I was awake a while ago, but it's my last day, so I thought I'd stay in bed till noon!


----------



## Texaslass

Almost to page 500 guys! Think we should stop there?  as if.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I was working this morning and left the door open for a few minutes. Walked back in and found this: :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yes as if! What page are you on on the computer? My pages are different


----------



## Texaslass

496


----------



## Emzi00

Aww


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I was working this morning and left the door open for a few minutes. Walked back in and found this: :laugh:


Aw!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, that's my cat Sylvia. She's half wild, used to be completely wild, but she's mellowed out with age. She 8 years old now. She keeps down the varmin around the farm. You'd be surprised at some of the things she's catches!


----------



## Emzi00

Does she catch you a cup of coffee?


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, no just mice, rats, snakes, birds, rabbits (bigger than her!) , grasshoppers, crickets, june bugs, you name it, I almost never have to feed her.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Haha, no just mice, rats, snakes, birds, rabbits (bigger than her!) , grasshoppers, crickets, june bugs, you name it, I almost never have to feed her.


That's how my cats Are! They're just barn cats, so they catch tons if stuff!


----------



## Emzi00

My cat catches chipmunks and birds, with the occasional rabbit.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My cat catches chipmunks and birds, with the occasional rabbit.


I'll never forget when my cat caught a rabbit, at the head/body, and brought back the butt for her kittens. The butt!!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

So Sarah, are you going to get a nigerian buck one of these days? For your mini Nubian herd?


----------



## Texaslass

Ew.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> So Sarah, are you going to get a nigerian buck one of these days? For your mini Nubian herd?


I'm hoping to. In breeding regular Nubians this year, but next year I might breed one of my does with a Nigerian buck for my mini Nubians....

Question- if you breed mini Nubian to a mini nubian, what do you get? A mini Nubian?


----------



## Texaslass

I think Katelyn's on her way. Lol, it's so funny how you know someone's on cause this thread has so many pages to catch up on, you start getting likes, so you know they're coming. :ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm up, I'm up! Goooooood morning all... Happy L Day. Just woke up, milked the goats, and ate some cocoa puffs. Ahh... :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm hoping to. In breeding regular Nubians this year, but next year I might breed one of my does with a Nigerian buck for my mini Nubians....
> 
> Question- if you breed mini Nubian to a mini nubian, what do you get? A mini Nubian?


If you check out the mdga website it explains the whole generation thing, it confused me though.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> I think Katelyn's on her way. Lol, it's so funny how you know someone's on cause this thread has so many pages to catch up on, you start getting likes, so you know they're coming. :ROFL:


I freaking love this! You must have premonitions, because I JUST posted as you said that!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I think Katelyn's on her way. Lol, it's so funny how you know someone's on cause this thread has so many pages to catch up on, you start getting likes, so you know they're coming. :ROFL:


Haha yeah, so true


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm hoping to. In breeding regular Nubians this year, but next year I might breed one of my does with a Nigerian buck for my mini Nubians....
> 
> Question- if you breed mini Nubian to a mini nubian, what do you get? A mini Nubian?


Well, yes, a second generation mini. As you go on like that, it's second, third, fourth, and so on. I think if you get to a certain number of generations, they become purebred or something like that. I can't remember exactly; we were going to do minis once, and we learned a little, but it fades.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> If you check out the mdga website it explains the whole generation thing, it confused me though.


Lol! Yeah, you'd do better to read it on there. I'm a very incomplete source of information.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Lol! Yeah, you'd do better to read it on there. I'm a very incomplete source of information.


It seemed kinda complicated, like adding and subtracting, eww math..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha okay I'll check there now


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yeah, who wants to do _math _on a holiday?! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha okay I'll check there now


Aw, you're leaving? :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Yeah, who wants to do _math _on a holiday?! :laugh:


Sarah and I have our first day of school tomorrow, and I'm doing Algebra 1 this year, so I guess I should..


----------



## emilieanne

I was logged on. 

Lol with all you people on this thread it's hard to keep up with so. I sit back lol yeah


----------



## Texaslass

Have any of you been wondering how many people might be.....stalking this thread?!  I thought of that the other day, and it freaked me out!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah and I have our first day of school tomorrow, and I'm doing Algebra 1 this year, so I guess I should..


I have Algebra 1 also, even though I am a freshman and you are... 8th grade? It isn't too hard so far, but my teacher puts us through boot camp every day, it seems like...


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> I have Algebra 1 also, even though I am a freshman and you are... 8th grade? It isn't too hard so far, but my teacher puts us through boot camp every day, it seems like...


Baha! I did algebra ages ago! Wow, way to make me feel old, Katelyn! :angry: 
Not like I remember any of it.....


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> I have Algebra 1 also, even though I am a freshman and you are... 8th grade? It isn't too hard so far, but my teacher puts us through boot camp every day, it seems like...


Yup, I'm in 8th, I'm only taking it because I'm in the gifted and talented program. I hope it won't be to hard, I HATE math, even though I'm good at it, I've always hated it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah and I have our first day of school tomorrow, and I'm doing Algebra 1 this year, so I guess I should..


Me too!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Have any of you been wondering how many people might be.....stalking this thread?!  I thought of that the other day, and it freaked me out!


Oh my gosh that's creepy!

STALKERS GO AWAY!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

We can all do Alg. 1 together! Yay! Lol...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want Goat of the month to go up!!! The suspense is killing me!!! :'( :'( :tears: :tears:


----------



## TrinityRanch

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh my gosh that's creepy!
> 
> STALKERS GO AWAY!!!


*Show yourselves!!*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha guys we can PM each other for help!  lol


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> *Show yourselves!!*


:slapfloor: Omg :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Show yourselves!!


Lol

Seriously, when will Goat of the month b up?!?!?!
I PM'd Austin, never heard back! :'(


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> We can all do Alg. 1 together! Yay! Lol...


I vote helping each other with homework. Can I have a show of hands?


----------



## Texaslass

TrinityRanch said:


> We can all do Alg. 1 together! Yay! Lol...


That would be SO fun, I would love it. But it might be a little tricky... We'd have to ask austin to start a forum for school or something. We might get in trouble if we did it on here. 

And Sarah, I'm not sure, but I think it may have taken like five days after the first of the month for it to change last time. I don't think Austin is on all that much- I haven't seen him on in the last few days. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: Omg :ROFL:


LOL I know, right!! :ROFL:

*showing hand*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> That would be SO fun, I would love it. But it might be a little tricky... We'd have to ask austin to start a forum for school or something. We might get in trouble if we did it on here.
> 
> And Sarah, I'm not sure, but I think it may have taken like five days after the first of the month for it to change last time. I don't think Austin is on all that much- I haven't seen him on in the last few days. :shrug:


Ah! Sigh :'(


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That would be SO fun, I would love it. But it might be a little tricky... We'd have to ask austin to start a forum for school or something. We might get in trouble if we did it on here.


Your turn  :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

*showing hand* :wave: Homework helpers! Ha!


----------



## Texaslass

*i ban stalkers!!!!*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I agree, we might get in trouble if we do it in here, I wouldn't just to be safe


----------



## Texaslass

*sputter* I had that in all caps!!! What's wrong with this thing??!


----------



## Texaslass

I gotta go for a while, see y'all later!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Aw, see ya Sarah!

WE MADE IT TO PAGE 500!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys! I'm back.. you didn't seem to notice my absence


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys Im back too! Not that you noticed my absence. >:/ jk, jk


----------



## Emzi00

Haha :wahoo: Double Trouble, man, Double Trouble!


----------



## TrinityRanch

We obviously noted your absence; we weren't happily carrying on without you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Double Trouble rocks!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban school


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I gotta run guys... More shoes shopping...

Yay...


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, I ban shoe shopping..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its raining here..... had to run around and make sure the animals weren't gonna get wet!
But crazy time to rain! This is for sure going to change breeding season. It was hot this entire time, then BAM cold and raining.


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie! I can't believe I happened to get on at the same time!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

We rained the past two days, I don't like rain, euch.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, the silent treatment again, eh? :tears: :mecry: :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, Sarah :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

BTW, Lacie, that wig and costume scared me!!!  lol, not really, but yikes! 

Oh, and JFYI, I was kidding yesterday about gaining weight.  Y'all probably knew that, but I just thought I'd say it anyway. My family tends to over exaggerate juuuuussst a tad. :laugh: Or maybe a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

So why does the party die when I get on?? Seriously, I can't stay long, we're having company! Where is everyone?!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back, sorry for abandoning you guys, my neighbors came over, then we ate dinner, but I'm back now!


----------



## Texaslass

Hmmm, I wonder....Well, our company is delayed a little while, so I have more time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back, waiting with anticipation for the family to get here, so I can get started on the enchiladas and faijitas.


----------



## Texaslass

That sounds so good! We used to make Mexican food a lot. Now were so busy, most of the time we just throw a chicken in the oven or a steak on the grill.And we stopped buying corn products, so it's hard to make decent enchiladas when you only have rice tortillas.:/ they break really easily.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I still buy corn products, and junk food  What doesnt kill you makes you stronger right? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, it wasn't my idea!  but I don't mind much. Food does taste better once you're off of most of the junky stuff. We started cooking with cocnut oil a lot, and the other day we got organic cocnut oil. Wow! It was good! The regular stuff has no odor at all, but the organic smelled like a fresh picked coconut! It was awesome, and it makes everything you cook in it taste amazing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My daughter hates olive oil, so she cookes everything in peanut oil. Makes awesome french fries with it. You can get a gross bag of fries from a bargain grocery store, cook them in peanut oil, and they taste just like fresh restraunt fries


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa. Yum, what up with all the talk of food?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm starving, thats why! :lol: I cant wait til they get here, and then I can make food :stars: But that brat wont answer her phone!


----------



## Emzi00

No need for the name calling :lol: Well, ha! I already ate


----------



## Texaslass

We use peanut oil a lot.

Emma! Now you're doing it too! I just got off for a minute, and you came back! :angry: I don't know how y'all do that so well.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lucky!!! I'm starving!

Lacie, I always have what you have... I had enchiladas a couple days ago, and now I'm having hamburgers tonight!


----------



## Emzi00

We have these magic powers that let us know when you are off and on :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

My moms making popcorn right now, and she already made cinnamon bread (with rice flour, actually really good!). Put some butter and honey and cinnamon for topping, and it's awesome! I don't usually like bread much at all, but that stuff is good. :drool: plus I was hungry.

BTW Emma, why can't you eat popcorn with braces? I did.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, I didn't know that this: o: if you type it the other way, makes the embarrassed face!! I did it by accident! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> My moms making popcorn right now, and she already made cinnamon bread (with rice flour, actually really good!). Put some butter and honey and cinnamon for topping, and it's awesome! I don't usually like bread much at all, but that stuff is good. :drool: plus I was hungry.
> 
> BTW Emma, why can't you eat popcorn with braces? I did.


The dentist dude gave us a list of things we're "not supposed to eat" and popcorn was on it like five times, and my parents are strict about it :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Hey, I didn't know that this: o: if you type it the other way, makes the embarrassed face!! I did it by accident! Lol


Haha Sarah, I've known that forever! But then again, you're old it takes you awhile to get used to this "techy" stuff!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha Sarah, I've known that forever! But then again, you're old it takes you awhile to get used to this "techy" stuff!


Bahahaha! She is sooo old


----------



## Texaslass

They told me not to eat a lot of things too, but I forgot pretty quickly and I think I had every single one of them while I had braces, didn't do a thing. :shrug: Not saying you should, but I think they're over careful so they won't get sued if something gets stuck and rots in your mouth or something. IDK


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well after 6 hours or something crazy like that of shopping (all together yesterday and today) I found shoes!
I don't really care for Nike, but I was desperate at this point and would take any shoe that fits my feet!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> They told me not to eat a lot of things too, but I forgot pretty quickly and I think I had every single one of them while I had braces, didn't do a thing. :shrug: Not saying you should, but I think they're over careful so they won't get sued if something gets stuck and rots in your mouth or something. IDK


Makes sense. I usually eat stuff I'm not supposed to when my parents aren't around anyways :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Watch it you two! Old people can be dangerous when riled up! 

Besides, Sarah, you've been a member longer, and when I'm on the computer all you have to do is click on the thing, not type it out! 
And maybe I haven't had to be embarrassed as often as you! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, ummm... they're shoes.....


It is raining SO MUCH right now!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well after 6 hours or something crazy like that of shopping (all together yesterday and today) I found shoes!
> I don't really care for Nike, but I was desperate at this point and would take any shoe that fits my feet!


Wow, ummm they're very...blue, aren't they?


----------



## Texaslass

NOW the company decides to show up! :sigh: I'll be back.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Watch it you two! Old people can be dangerous when riled up!
> 
> Besides, Sarah, you've been a member longer, and when I'm on the computer all you have to do is click on the thing, not type it out!
> And maybe I haven't had to be embarrassed as often as you! :lol:


Well, it's also a shocked face, that's what I use it for... ANDDDD I didn't go on for like 4 months because I forgot about it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> NOW the company decides to show up! :sigh: I'll be back.


Well my company decided to bring more people..... that ruined my day....


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: it's okay, it's just a bad day, not a bad life


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Wow, ummm they're very...blue, aren't they?


Haha yeah, I like neon... You oldies don't approve obviously  And I like blue!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yeah, I like neon... You oldies don't approve obviously  And I like blue!


I like them.. kinda.. just bright.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I like them.. kinda.. just bright.


Yeah... But I like bright...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah... But I like bright...


Yeah... But I like green...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, ummm... they're shoes.....
> 
> It is raining SO MUCH right now!


You don't like them!? :'( :tears: nobody like my shoes :'(


----------



## Emzi00

You said they fit :shrug: That's important..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You said they fit :shrug: That's important..


But you don't like them! :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

They're okay.. not my favorite, but I don't care for shoes in general..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> They're okay.. not my favorite, but I don't care for shoes in general..


What do your shoes look like?


----------



## Emzi00

Like this..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh... Yeah u can't wear those kinds of shoes, cause my shoes also have to be my running shoes and stuff


----------



## Emzi00

Well that stinks..


----------



## NubianFan

I love the shoes and I am almost twice as old as Sarah so if you think she is old you must think I am a dinosaur. If I gotta be a dinosaur I want to be a triceratops I like the thought of having three horns to ram things with.....


----------



## Texaslass

I like blue, just not neon. I'm more low key.  I'll show you my shoes in a bit. Still company. :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

I'd want to be a velociraptor


----------



## NubianFan

You can't your too young yet, right now you have to be content with being one of those new fangled mammalian type thinga ma bobs....


----------



## Emzi00

But I want to be a velociraptor... :tear:


----------



## NubianFan

Patience grasshopper, in time you will be a velociraptor....


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Hahahahaha-I don't get it.  Is this an inside joke?

Visiting makes me nervous. I have to go in another room and pace or I go crazy. Or come here; that helps too.


----------



## Emzi00

I pace too, visiting is awkward for me..


----------



## Texaslass

Good! I'd better go back to sitting stiffly and acting polite now.  (pretend this is a nervous smile)


----------



## NubianFan

I have to go to class tonight. Isn't that unfair class on labor day... Grrrrr


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, try to relax :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My class starts at 7:05 so I have to leave in a few minutes. I have to drive to class.


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I hate visiting, it drives me crazy!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ahhh... I am back again! I wish it was raining here, Lacie; I look like a chocolate covered lobster after standing by a bounce house for 4 hours.:laugh:

Is anyone alive out there?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm alive!


----------



## TrinityRanch

I can always count on you to be here  Are you excited for school tomorrow, or really bummed?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm more nervous than anything


----------



## emilieanne

So I get cricket tomorrow AND I go evaluate the middle school FFA chapter, AND I have officer screenings. 
Oh yeah, cricket, my doe, has diarrhea and the breeder that she's at says even if I pay her, she doesn't want to quarantine her and see what's wrong. Coccidia or what.
I'm ticked.


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds sucky


----------



## TrinityRanch

Sorry about that, Emilie. Give her a lot of Pepto and see if that clears it up; our big Nubian doe starting scouring yesterday and is all better after some Probios and pepto.


----------



## emilieanne

Well it's not as much sucky as it is scary. 

For one, in FL most breeders are like that. I don't even think they know what conformation of a decent dairy goat is. Of course good big udders but the rest- doubt it. 

Then the middle school FFA, this is the first meeting 3rd week into school. I've been told there's drama already so I'm showing up discrete and I'm going to "appear" at the end and say this year I'm expecting big things from everyone just as I am from myself. I left the chapter in a good way, we didnt have the best year last year but we're forgetting about that, it doesn't matter. NEW year NEW people NEW goals. 
Let's make a NEW representation. 

The screenings- I'm not scared but it is stressful because my medicine makes me funny & I don't want to say the wrong thing lol 


Oh and btw, I made up the FFA speech part thing in like 30 seconds just now, so I feel like I'm pretty good at speaking!(;



And trinity: thank you! I'm so busy tomorrow so I can't get coccidia treatment tomorrow but ill get it Wednesday. I'd planed on pepto until Wednesday! but is been a few days and hasn't gone away "said by breeder"
I'm scared another doe hit her and caused her to abort and that's "diarrhea"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh Emilie, that sounds horrible!!!

Guys I have such mixed feelings about school...
I'm excited, but sad, and nervous most of all...
My best friend transferred schools, so idk who in gonna talk to all the time! Not saying I don't talk to other friends, but I ALWAYS talk to her! We even learned sign language so we could talk to each other after tests when we had to be quiet! I'm so nervous!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, good night guys!  What you say?! Emma's going to bed before midnight?! Yes I sure am. I'll be back tomorrow to tell you how terrible my first day of school was, how much I hated it, and how much I missed y'all. Night guys!


----------



## emilieanne

You will be up til 2 wondering how it will go. Don't kid yourself!(;

But I'm doing the same gnight guys!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry everbody! Sounds like unpleasantness all around. :/ 'Night, Emma! :tear: But it won't be the same without you!
Still have company, just stepped away for a minute.
Oh, it was SO embarrassing! My buck Breck (in rut ) got OUT of his pen while everybody was out watching us milk you know, and started running all over the place, and for some reason a couple of the kids started chasing him around. I guess they were trying to catch him. My brother went out to get him, but Breck does not trust him ever since my bro. chased him around his pen for 30 minutes trying to catch him (several times!) so he wouldn't even come to grain. :doh: Meanwhile I was trying to milk and maintain a calm atmosphere with the people in the barn. Uuuuuuggghhhhh!

More updates later....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep me too! G'night guys! Might check in in the morning since I can do it on my iPod, but I'll just be checking in to say hi!
Then about an hour after Emma starts telling you how her day went, I'll start telling you how mine went, and how much I missed you guys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Sorry everbody! Sounds like unpleasantness all around. :/ 'Night, Emma! :tear: But it won't be the same without you!
> Still have company, just stepped away for a minute.
> Oh, it was SO embarrassing! My buck Breck (in rut ) got OUT of his pen while everybody was out watching us milk you know, and started running all over the place, and for some reason a couple of the kids started chasing him around. I guess they were trying to catch him. My brother went out to get him, but Breck does not trust him ever since my bro. chased him around his pen for 30 minutes trying to catch him (several times!) so he wouldn't even come to grain. :doh: Meanwhile I was trying to milk and maintain a calm atmosphere with the people in the barn. Uuuuuuggghhhhh!
> 
> More updates later....


Aw, you poor girl! That really stinks!
Goodnight!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wowie, everyone left!? School makes me sooo sad... I ban icky school.


----------



## Texaslass

I just got back! Don't leave! ray:


----------



## Texaslass

:tears: :tears: :mecry: :tears:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, everyone's gone already/ Guess I'll just watch the empty thread...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Sorry guys! Had to milk them goaties.... I love you new avatar, goathiker!! What a cutie


----------



## goathiker

Thanks. I can't wait until his hair do grows out more. He was watching me put up the new cross fencing. 


I'm multi tasking dinner, chores, animals at the moment.


----------



## TrinityRanch

And Goat-Spot-ting! We seem to naturally incorporate that into our everyday lives now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Absolutely. Kind of funny how my lap top walks around the place with me now.


----------



## TrinityRanch

"What are you looking at?! _It _followed _me_!!!!!!"


----------



## goathiker

lol, The wifi reaches to the back fence I discovered. Gives me something to do while I'm watching the goats graze and pretending to work really hard on a fence


----------



## NubianFan

You guys should go over to night owls and post some recipes or snacky ideas on the thread I started over there. I have an idea for another thread over there too.
I ban school on labor day...


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> You guys should go over to night owls and post some recipes or snacky ideas on the thread I started over there. I have an idea for another thread over there too.
> I ban school on labor day...


I can't seem to find it


----------



## aceofspades

2:43am I can't sleep where are my night owls at


----------



## goathiker

They have school tomorrow, summer's over


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning all! I slept lavish, took a bath.... *yawn* still sleepy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! First day of school is a half day, which means I'm on while eating lunch!


----------



## Texaslass

Hi Sarah! :wave: I meant "latish" earlier, not "lavish", sorry I think it was autocorrect. Auto incorrect is what it should be called.


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, this place is really dead today! :/ for those interested, my shoe:








I have boots too, they're even better.


----------



## Emzi00

School was terrible, I had to interact with people, yuck! I don't like this at all, it feels really rushed in all of my classes, and I really missed y'all. Well we start doing work in Algebra tomorrow, so don't be surprised if I ask for help


----------



## Texaslass

What did you think of my shoe? 

Sorry bout school, sound's awful. I'm glad I was homeschooled!


----------



## Emzi00

I liked your shoe! I wish I was homeschooled!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey! I didn't know of you were still on! 

BTW, I know it was ages ago, but another thing us weirdos have in common: I have long thick hair too.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate thick hair. It sucks.


----------



## Texaslass

Now why would you hate thick hair???? I love doing fancy braids and stuff!! But it's funnier on someone else, and my younger sisters get tired of me messing with their hair pretty quick! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I hate it because it gets so hot! And it gets very humid here and my hair gets FRIZZY!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I hate it because it gets so hot! And it gets very humid here and my hair gets FRIZZY!


True, true... it's super humid here too; but you can do so much stuff with thick hair! 

BTW, did your Goat Spot stop working for a minute? Mine did. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes it did :shrug:
If I'm ever in Texas I'd let you do fun stuff with my hair! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yes it did :shrug:
> If I'm ever in Texas I'd let you do fun stuff with my hair! :lol:


Ooooh, I'd love that!  Something like this, maybe?


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/538672805400573914/


----------



## Emzi00

Ooh, that's pretty! I love it!


----------



## Texaslass

There's tons of others I could do; just check out pinterest, there's lots of pretty hairstyles on there. 
Actually, you should check out the board that's from. I love all of those. I am kind of obsessed with hair.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, obsessed with hair?! Wow :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

LOVE this one:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/538672805400569351/
 :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Wow! It's all so pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie's on and she's posting elsewhere first! The sneak!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Hey! I didn't know of you were still on!
> 
> BTW, I know it was ages ago, but another thing us weirdos have in common: I have long thick hair too.


ME TOO!  ugh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: yeah I'm on here now.

And I think I can do more with hair! Because my other skills include licensed cosmetologist


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I hate it because it gets so hot! And it gets very humid here and my hair gets FRIZZY!


So true!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, oh Lacie


----------



## Texaslass

Austin was on earlier, and he didn't update the goat of the month!


----------



## emilieanne

No no no.. 

Y'all are talking about bad hair days because of humidity/frizz and I'm the one that lives in Florida?!(; 
Interesting........ Lol


----------



## Texaslass

You wouldn't BELIEVE how humid it can be in south Texas! But I'll admit, I have no idea what it's like in Florida.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Austin was on earlier, and he didn't update the goat of the month!


He messaged me back saying they had already decided for September, but would consider Ozzie for next month.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Austin was on earlier, and he didn't update the goat of the month!


Oh I know! He PM'd me and said it'd be on in a couple days, and that he was on vaction


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> He messaged me back saying they had already decided for September, but would consider Ozzie for next month.


Aw man! :'(


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I need to go guys, I'm going riding, but I'll be back in two hours tops! I promise!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jealous! I gtg too, soccer practice!

Be back by 8:30, no later


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even wanna hear about how thick your hair is! This lady happens to have hair that goes down to her back pockets, and has to use an 18" hair band to put her hair in a ponytail! Seriously, my hair ties are headbands. 

Don't even get me started on frizzy!


----------



## Texaslass

He didn't message me... sorry bout that, Sarah! Here's hoping for Ozzie next month!

BtW, Lacie, I don't think you graded my judgment of Emma's wether!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> He didn't message me... sorry bout that, Sarah! Here's hoping for Ozzie next month!
> 
> BtW, Lacie, I don't think you graded my judgment of Emma's wether!


That's alright. Thanks for helping though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's the name of the thread?

I'm going to make another pie in a bit, so I won't be on here too long.


----------



## emilieanne

Hi lacie!!  

Lol so guys, dinner tonight is Oreos since there is a mattress in my kitchen.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What's the name of the thread?


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-my-wether-153161/


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, wow, everybody leaves when I get on! Now I know how you feel Sarah! Okay.. I'm back.. feel free to come on any time now..


----------



## Texaslass

I just got on!  wow, good timing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Hi lacie!!
> 
> Lol so guys, dinner tonight is Oreos since there is a mattress in my kitchen.


Hello Emilie! :wave:

Mattress in the kitchen?! Sounds like the stuff that goes on in my house :ROFL:

My dinner tonight is hamburgers or some sort of pasta that involves ground beef since I ground up 10 steaks on Saturday and it needs eaten!!!

I'm starting to wean my bottle babies :wahoo: they were chowing down on the manna tonight so I'm gonna start to cut them off milk  good thing too because little miss piggy Peggy is getting chubby :lol: 
They've come a long way since they were little 2lb, 6inch tall wonders when they were born!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys!!!! I'm backkkkkkk!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, everybody! Group hug! :hugs: :grouphug:


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Y'all came back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:grouphug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:grouphug:


----------



## Emzi00

The little voices in my head keep telling me... Get more goats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> The little voices in my head keep telling me... Get more goats!


Love that^^^^^^


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban school


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban school too, nobody likes it!


----------



## Texaslass

Me too! I was looking at CL today. Oh man, not a good idea when you're broke! There's so many cute faces begging you to bring them home! :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban school


I ban school as well. Anybody want to do my homework for the rest of the year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Always when you're broke, is when you find gorgeous goats at screaming deals! Its not fair


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm baaaack!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I meant me too about the little voices, but me too about school! I ban school, y'all need to be homeschooled.  it's the only way to go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi Katelyn :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Katelyn! :wave:

No I don't think so, Emma. I've got a lot of other things to do.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Hey Katelyn! :wave:
> 
> No I don't think so, Emma. I've got a lot of other things to do.


Okay.... maybe just algebra then....


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Always when you're broke, is when you find gorgeous goats at screaming deals! Its not fair


There's a lack of gorgeous goats around here, but there's a lot of screaming deals. Problem is, most of them are cross breeds. :/ not many registered goats (especially NDs) in my neck of the woods. I think all the best NDs are in north texas or east Texas. It's not fair!


----------



## emilieanne

Lacie.........2lbs?!!!? 

They're 200 now!! Or will be soon. What the heck man?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, not happening! My oldest daughter did a boys homework for him all through high-school, and he turned out dumber than a doorknob!

I was almost forced to do 3 years of algebra, but because I'm an expert negotiator, I got off with freshman year as general math, sophomore year with pre algebra, junior year with business math, and senior year was half a year and no math 
That's how good I was back then


----------



## Texaslass

BTW Lacie, I think Buffy is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Lacie.........2lbs?!!!?
> 
> They're 200 now!! Or will be soon. What the heck man?


:laugh: there you are! Yes, they were triplets I didn't expect so the doe was fed like a dry doe. Little 2lbers when they were born. Not any taller than my boot either, so yeah, 6 inches tall.

Haha, these ones weren't lambar fed since there was only 2. But they're about 23" tall and about 40lbs now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> BTW Lacie, I think Buffy is the cutest thing ever!


Wilder than a march hare though! She's taming down now finally, but her lovely mother taught her to be crazy......


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, not happening! My oldest daughter did a boys homework for him all through high-school, and he turned out dumber than a doorknob!
> 
> I was almost forced to do 3 years of algebra, but because I'm an expert negotiator, I got off with freshman year as general math, sophomore year with pre algebra, junior year with business math, and senior year was half a year and no math
> That's how good I was back then


We need 4 years of math credit to graduate high school, and if I pass this class it counts as a credit.. and I'm in my last year of middle school, so I'm a whole step ahead.. but I was just kidding, I don't really want y'all to do my work, that'd be lame.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sure she's MUCH bigger now then in the pic, though!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> We need 4 years of math credit to graduate high school, and if I pass this class it counts as a credit.. and I'm in my last year of middle school, so I'm a whole step ahead.. but I was just kidding, I don't really want y'all to do my work, that'd be lame.


We knew you were kidding! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I'm sure she's MUCH bigger now then in the pic, though!


Yeah, she's almost as big as her mama now. But like I said....wilder than a march hair. Can't get a good pic at the moment. :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

That's okay, I just love her baby pic.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I shaved her this year, her under coat is white :lol: was not expecting that!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm going to go out and play with my goaties for a bit before its totally dark, I'll be back in while!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Sorry, had to go feed all the animals... So school was pretty bad, huh? Was SO hot again today! Thank God for air conditioned classrooms!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My air conditioning is getting low on freon, its not as cold as it used to be. One more thing to add to the list.


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, school stank. But I only have a bazillion days until next summer, and I'll be able to stay up until two in the morning every night again


----------



## TrinityRanch

Haha, Emma. Got to have one thing to be looking forward to, right? My Nubian doe is in the buck pen right now getting bred. I'm looking forward to babies! January 31st


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Haha, Emma. Got to have one thing to be looking forward to, right? My Nubian doe is in the buck pen right now getting bred. I'm looking forward to babies! January 31st


 In the winter?!?! Why not have spring babies? Cold, eww.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> In the winter?!?! Why not have spring babies? Cold, eww.


Yeah that's what I'm having!!! April-May babies! 
Emma- yeah, that's how I am, I can test out of algebra 1 since Im taking it in 8th grade! And it counts as a credit! Wahoo!

Alright, goodnight everyone! 
Oh, and if anyone wants to send me goats as a "good luck in school" present, feel free!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, we can look forward to Christmas break, we can stay up until 2 then too!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes goodnight, but I'd rather have food (yummy) instead of a goat as a good luck present, heck, I'd take both! So feel free to send stuff to Michigan


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! Michigan is the greatest place to send stuff to! Ya know why? Because there are two awesome people there willing to accept goats!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm here!! There's a rainstorm coming so I didn't get to stay out long.  I wasn't out with my goaties all day!


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what guys, just got back from the ER again....


----------



## Texaslass

I saw that-sorry! I've been keeping an eye on that thread, just didn't post. I've been praying for y'all. :hug:

Everybody left the second I got on!  what's up with that? Keeps happening every time!


----------



## NubianFan

I am here just a little frazzled


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> In the winter?!?! Why not have spring babies? Cold, eww.


No way!!! Need Christmas babies, and then we need all of our milkers staggered so we can have milk year round.


----------



## Texaslass

My ND is due beginning if Jan., hopefully.  I don't mind, my bday's in jan.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Mine too, Sarah! What day?


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry! Somebody else needed to use my thing, and I couldn't post! 
Well, I don't know exactly, cause I think they did it at night since it was so hot, and I still don't know if it took or not, but I have it down for possibly the 6th or the 10th of Jan.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yay! We have one doe that might be due on the 10th as well.

Haha, but I really meant was what day is _your _birthday?


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! I realized that jus as I posted last night, but I was too tired to fix it. 
As to that, I'll never tell!!! :ROFL: I don't know, I'm just not sure how much personal info I should be posting online, hehe.  

Any who, good morning!! Where is everyone!


----------



## emilieanne

Well I just got back from a funeral of a lady called Mimi. 
I grew up with Lindsay and garret Cohen and she was their Grama. I use to go to their house and on vacation with them all the time..... 
I thought she forgot about me cause me and Lindsay don't really talk any more but I went to go to talk to papa before we left to say we'd come visit and stuff and he said "Mimi always talked about you and wondered how you are and what you're doing" 
I can't stop crying. I feel horrible........ 
I ban leukemia.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm so sorry!  I wish there was something I could do.... :hug:I ban sadness.


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks.....

I finally stopped crying cause I picked my "diarrhea" doe up from the breeder. 
Don't think she's bred. But has a precocious udder! 
I have a pillow mimi made me, at least I still have it.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back from school... Emilie, that sounds sad


----------



## Texaslass

Yay Emma!! :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

What is this?! Someone acting excited about ME?!


----------



## Texaslass

Don't be silly! Of course I am. Oh, and I meant to do this happy face a minute ago: :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

Now why on earth would you be excited about me? It doesn't make sense to me..


----------



## Texaslass

Cause now we can have fun, and you're nice, and stuff like that....

Seems kind of early for school to be out... what time is it there? It's 2:27 here.


----------



## Emzi00

3:28 but we get out at 2:17


----------



## Texaslass

I always thought most schools let out around 3:00, but maybe that just around here.


----------



## Emzi00

A lot of schools do, but they also start later than we do


----------



## Texaslass

Ahh.
..............

Is it cold in Michigan? Still in the hundreds here. :/


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, do you think I'm in Antarctica? No, it's about 80s give or take.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, no, but I was talking to my friend in Tennessee this morning, and she said the weather was "lovely" which I take to mean 60s or thereabouts, knowing her.  so thought since you're so far north, it might be cold. :lol: 80s sounds delightful to me!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup. Give it 5 min. Our weather changes a lot.


----------



## Texaslass

This IS fun and all, but I've got things I've been putting off for a few days to do.  So I'll check in later. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, see ya :wave: I've got homework to do.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban hands that are stained red from goat minerals.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban algebra.


----------



## NubianFan

ewwww I ban algebra too


----------



## Texaslass

I ban being exhausted.


----------



## Emzi00

I also ban History. I have homework for that as well, almost done with algebra!


----------



## Texaslass

I WAS going to do stuff, but I was too tired. I think all these "healthy" drinks we've been having are to blame. They're all detoxifying, so make you feel icky.


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa. Big word alert.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban horrible headaches that feel like someone is splitting your head in two with an axe only it doesn't kill you and they do it over and over...


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> whoa. Big word alert.


lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa. Big word alert.



What, haven't you heard it before? I hear it all the time, cause we're into all that stuff. Didn't think about it being a big word before. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What, haven't you heard it before? I hear it all the time, cause we're into all that stuff. Didn't think about it being a big word before. :lol:


Um. No. I tend to not use confusing words....


----------



## Texaslass

Do you want me to define it? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes.. that'd be nice...


----------



## Texaslass

lol
Basically, something that is a "detoxifier" is something that gets toxins out of your body. So, since almost everything we eat or drink has some toxins in it, drinking something that gets rid of them is going to make you feel icky. Like it makes you break out on your face (sometimes) because the bad stuff in your body is trying to get out.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, thanks!  Okay, I really feel stupid, but thanks for explaining it for me


----------



## Texaslass

Why would you feel stupid?? There's only the rest of the English language that I _don't _know the def. to!!


----------



## Emzi00

Idk.. I usually know stuff.. just makes me feel embarrassed..


----------



## Texaslass

You should hear my sister. She's like a dictionary! lol The other day she was saying something about a conical mass that was balanced precariously at the point of contact or something crazy like that. She was laughing at what a bad job my dad or bro. (not sure which, maybe both) did stacking some boxes and junk that was about to fall. :ROFL: I was like, come again?


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: haha, that's hilarious! I finally got my homework done!


----------



## Texaslass

Yay, homework done!  Now you can play with your goats!  I wanna play with mine; I wonder if it's as hot outside as it looks.... onder:


----------



## Texaslass

I posted a recipe in the snack thread finally.


----------



## Emzi00

Probably hotter  Well I DO need to go see the goats... but I might wait a little bit yet..


----------



## Texaslass

Haven't seen Lacie on here in ages!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been stalking again, you know, gotta keep tabs on people :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I know! Where did she go?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Well... well.... well... she IS here...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I know! Where did she go?!?!


:laugh:
As soon as I posted that I saw that she'd just posted in Emmilie's thread. :lol:
S'up, Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*slowclap* Well, well, well....we meet again...... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *slowclap* Well, well, well....we meet again...... :lol:


You know there's an "applaud" emoticon, right? -:applaud:- voila! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> :laugh:
> As soon as I posted that I saw that she'd just posted in Emmilie's thread. :lol:
> S'up, Lacie?


Whole lota not having fun with the homeschool appointments. But its over now, don't have to deal with it again til next week!


----------



## Emzi00

Welcome back, Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> You know there's an "applaud" emoticon, right? -:applaud:- voila! :lol:


I'm aware! Lol, its not a "slow clap" though, its an "applaud", it goes to fast for what I need it to do!


----------



## Texaslass

What exactly does a slow clap mean, as opposed to a faster one???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well a regular clap would be for an applause, like good job you did amazing . The slow clap is for dramatic effect in those "well, well, well, we meet again" or "you figured it out" scenes in the movies with normally the villain doing the slow clap.

Takes about as much time to complete one slow clap as it takes to say "one thousand and one" so on so forth.


----------



## Texaslass

Ahh, I think I get it, though I'm having trouble remembering a villain doing that.  hehe I'm sure I've seen it, just nothing pops into my mind.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ahh, I think I get it, though I'm having trouble remembering a villain doing that.  hehe I'm sure I've seen it, just nothing pops into my mind.


I think it was in older movies, films, etc. more.. that's probably why Lacie uses it so much :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Possibly.... might have to watch specific villainous movies to see it though...

I'm off to feed the goats, cows, pigs etc. Everything that yells at me


----------



## emilieanne

Hi LaCie!!!! 

Go check out my thread "naaaaasty........" Lol(; I neeeeed help


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back! The goats are fed and happy, so now I can stalk around on here! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, I'm hungry, be back in bit!


----------



## Emzi00

*face palm* Oh, Sarah :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Lacie, which of these bucks do you like best?Yes, I know, not perfect, maybe not even great, but this is what I'm looking at right now, If you want to see the pedigree of the doe I'd be breeding.. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001653412

http://www.asheracres.com/bucks.html

http://capriceacres.webs.com/alpinebucks.htm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd use one from Asher Acres. Their bucks dams have better mammary systems, body type is more consistent in the bloodlines too(from dam, to buck, to get of sire) I like the front ends more, on ashers bucks too.


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, you still didn't ever tell me if I did okay judging Emma's wether! It's called "critique my wether" in conformation. *crosses arms, taps foot*


----------



## goatygirl

Hi people


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! People!
Okay, Thanks Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Lacie, you still didn't ever tell me if I did okay judging Emma's wether! It's called "critique my wether" in conformation. *crosses arms, taps foot*


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Hi goatygirl! You missed out on a lot! Did you read up to here, or did you skip to the end? :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys. 

So this larvae thing is grossing me out.


----------



## Emzi00

Grossing me out too! ick!


----------



## Texaslass

Hear, hear!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is right, we *are* crazy!


----------



## Texaslass

I think she safely takes the cake though!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol :slapfloor: See! You're funny!


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder where Lacie has went?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I wonder where Lacie has went?


Careful! Katelyn's the grammar nazi you know! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

okay, I guess I need to go  I should check in right before I go to bed Good night guys! :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep me too, getting ready for bed  but I'll check in while lying in bed 
Guys, Ozzie is sick, I'm really worried!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, sorry Sarah! What's wrong with him?


----------



## Emzi00

*whispers* _there's a thread!_


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emma for whispering


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I was about to look for it! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah for excessive use of laughing icons... 
I ban myself for being hypocritical.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Leslie for not being happier. LolBut then, you have a reason to be unhappy.  but we try our best on this crazy thread to make you laugh! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ehhh I am alright tonight. Dad was out walking in his garden tonight. Crazy old coot. You can't keep him down long.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all because I'm so incredibly worried aboutmy little boy! :'( :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I know, and I PMed Cathy (happybleats) for you Sarah. She knows like everything about goats. Almost as much as Lacie does! She's not on right now, but she probably will be sometime soon.

Oh, duh, you could PM Lacie! She would know whats up!


----------



## NubianFan

I know Happybleats and Jill both would know what to do. Probably KSalvago I probably misspelled her name but you guys know who I mean she knows a lot too. There are others too I am sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Texaslass

Cathy posted; as I unhappily suspected, she thinks it could be pneumonia.  but at least now you'll know what to do, Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah... Okay, but here's the thing- I've never injected anything before.... I'd be terrified... Should I have someone do it for me, or suck it up and do it myself?

I will PM Lacie... Probably wont be sleeping well tonight.


----------



## Texaslass

I would let your dad or someone do it. Not that you couldn't, but I know how it is to be terrified for your animal, and it would be easy to hurt him if your shaking a lot, like I would be.I think the electryos are the most important immediately. Then give the b shot as soon as possible. If you could get him to the vet tomorrow morning, he could give him the shot. And probably the Tylan as well, they should have that or something equivalent.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay. I will get electrolytes in him soon, and maybe I can have our friend do it, she's a "nurse" at the vet clinic... Might be missing a little school tomorrow morning!  Im just so worried, I whit so many butterflies!!! :'(


----------



## Texaslass

:hugs: we're here for you, don't worry!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, thanks! Gonna see what I can do, then go to bed... Or at least lay there for hours... Goodnight....


----------



## TrinityRanch

I'm here, everyone!! _Got my braces off today!!!!!!!!!! _Yeah! My invisible retainers are nuisances, but I am just glad the braces are GONE FOREVER! Haha, can you tell I am happy?


----------



## Texaslass

Yes!! Yay for you! :stars: retainers ARE a nuisance. Just wait a few days, you'll hate them.  but they are better than braces. Smile!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Thanks! I am smiling actually, just finished my homework for the day...  Time to Goat-Spot a little, search CL and lay around lazily


----------



## Texaslass

Good morning everybody! :stars: Where are all you sleepy heads?


----------



## NubianFan

At Work Bah Humbug....


----------



## Emzi00

Back from school! No homework! :wahoo:


----------



## goathiker

Yay, no homework

Baby piggies today


----------



## Emzi00

Guinea pigs or real pigs? I'm confused


----------



## goathiker

Guinea Pigs. They're fiber pigs for making thread.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool! I guess I didn't know about the fiber thing, that's really neat!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw, so cute!

Started algebra today... 
I ban algebra


----------



## Emzi00

I ban algebra too. How's Ozzie?


----------



## Delilah

I ban school because tomorrow is my first day.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban school because I have to go for many years yet


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, she's all done. I'm keeping the red one if it's a female. The albino has a home waiting for it. 

Piggies are kind of neat because they are born with all their hair, walking, and eat solid food within 24 hours of birth. They get their colostrum and nurse a bit for 2 to 3 weeks but, if they get separated from mom or something happens to her they can survive fine on their own as long as they had that colostrum booster. 
I'll have to get better pictures after mom rests. She being a very good mom.


----------



## Emzi00

So cool!


----------



## Texaslass

I BAN THE HEAT!!!!Man, it's hot today!! I was just out to check on the goats, and I nearly died! It says it's 100 degrees in the shade, but with the humidity here, it feels like 120 in the sun. :sun: :GAAH:


----------



## Delilah

Byccombe said:


> I BAN THE HEAT!!!!Man, it's hot today!! I was just out to check on the goats, and I nearly died! It says it's 100 degrees in the shade, but with the humidity here, it feels like 120 in the sun. :sun: :GAAH:


Ha it's cold here! I think it's in the 60's in the sun at least it's not raining.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Delilah having all the good weather.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! You're here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

What's left of me. :roll:


----------



## goathiker

We had thunder this morning. It's all gray and nasty looking out. I need to go cover up about a million things.


----------



## Delilah

I ban Byccombe because it is not good weather I hate the cold!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you okay?


----------



## Texaslass

I like 60s! It's when it gets to the 40s or lower that I can't stand it.Where do you live? Like, what state?


----------



## Texaslass

I like 60s! It's when it gets to the 40s or lower that I can't stand it.Where do you live? Like, what state?

BTW, those are cute baby pigs, Jill!


----------



## Delilah

Byccombe said:


> I like 60s! It's when it gets to the 40s or lower that I can't stand it.Where do you live? Like, what state?


New York, I love 70's which we don't get much :/


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you okay?


Oh, yeah! Just cranky cause I'm still hot, I guess.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, yeah! Just cranky cause I'm still hot, I guess.


Uhh.... hot....mess?....


----------



## Texaslass

Lol

What happened to Sarah? I'm curious to know more about Ozzie.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, me too..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I just wanted to share some pics of my little tubby babies 

Some before and afters 

Just Born, hank's on the left, peggy's on the right








Just born








Just born, Hank








1 Week old, Hank








Few days ago








Few days ago








Few days ago


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, they are just terrible looking, I think you should just send them my way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The terrible two are called Hank & Peggy (yeah....) :laugh: Peggy looks "cleaner" because she was clipped up a bit, hank was not, so he still has his curly, fuzzy hair 

Hank has less white on his body, but a more white tail. And he seems to be on the left side on almost all these pics


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, they turned into monsters!! Jk I love the one week old pic, so cute. I love how they nibble everything at that age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, they are just terrible looking, I think you should just send them my way


:lol: You can HAVE peggy, she has the most god awful scream/screetch when she wants her bottle!


----------



## Emzi00

So cute! What's with the horns being so short on them?


----------



## Texaslass

They look too old to be on bottles. But we all know you'll u have giant babies over there. I really think you herd name is kind of backwards. It should be Giant Critters farm or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're only 11 weeks old  Just started them on grain Tuesday  Come on explosion of growth! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> They look too old to be on bottles. But we all know you'll u have giant babies over there. I really think you herd name is kind of backwards. It should be Giant Critters farm or something.


I told you they were chubby! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They're only 11 weeks old  Just started them on grain Tuesday  Come on explosion of growth! :lol:


WHAT?!?!?!?!! ONLY 11 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

You don't read up from where you left off on this thread, do you Lacie? Cause you never told me if I did okay judging Emma's wether! Or was that all part of the diabolical plan?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do read through it all, I just forgot!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!! ONLY 11 WEEKS!!!!


Haha, didn't you know that Lacie's dairy babies are 60lbs by two months?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> You don't read up from where you left off on this thread, do you Lacie? Cause you never told me if I did okay judging Emma's wether! Or was that all part of the diabolical plan?


 I'm leaning towards the diabolical plan


----------



## Texaslass

Ya, me too.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Haha, didn't you know that Lacie's dairy babies are 60lbs by two months?


I knew, of coarse, I'm just really bad at remembering stuff


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Haha, didn't you know that Lacie's dairy babies are 60lbs by two months?




I _was_ actually trying to keep these guys on the smaller side too....didn't work!


----------



## Emzi00

Ohh Lacie


----------



## goathiker

That's what happens on enough milk instead of tiny measured amounts...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think they are coming along nicely, from how teeny they were (2lbs, & they were trips, AND bottle fed) 


And I see Emma did well judging the wether, but I did not see Sarah saying much..... I give Emma an A, and Sarah...

I'm giving you a zero for the day again.... 
:ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You didnt say much about littlegoatgirls wether, I've still yet to look at the rest, don't worry


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! A's are great  :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You didnt say much about littlegoatgirls wether, I've still yet to look at the rest, don't worry


Oh!! See, I was thinking of _Emma's _wether! I forgot about judging Japan!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh!! See, I was thinking of _Emma's _wether! I forgot about judging Japan!


:lol: You _didn't_ judge Japan!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban you ALL because a breeder texted me and said her friend has 2 does for sale. 250$ and they have good udders. Tri colored. Uuuughhhhhh


----------



## Emzi00

Ooh, Emilie... they sound nice ....


----------



## goathiker

Emma's an enabler


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: You _didn't_ judge Japan!


Lol I knew that would sound wrong! I didn't mean that I judged him, I meant I forgot about that thread! :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Lol I knew that would sound wrong! I didn't mean that I judged him, I meant I forgot about that thread! :doh:


 oh, right


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, Lacie sure told you! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Delilah

Wow Lacie those guys are big! I can't believe they're only 11 weeks, they're also nice looking (;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Sarah, just looked at Emmas wether, I gave you a B. Couple things erked me, you did good other than those 2-3 thing :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I ban you ALL because a breeder texted me and said her friend has 2 does for sale. 250$ and they have good udders. Tri colored. Uuuughhhhhh


What do they look like?


----------



## goathiker

The piggies are up running around. Both girls yay.


----------



## Emzi00

Makes me feel special to know my doe is related to this


----------



## Texaslass

That's a good looking doe, Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That's a good looking doe, Emma!


 I know, right! I was looking for some pictures of goats in her pedigree, and I found her and AHHHH!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

She's almost perfect!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very nice looking doe!  Hopefully your doeling will get an udder like that


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Very nice looking doe!  Hopefully your doeling will get an udder like that


 Oh I sure hope so! That'd be amazing!


----------



## Delilah

I ban you guys because you haven't posted in my thread that's in goat conformation.


----------



## Emzi00

Delilah said:


> I ban you guys because you haven't posted in my thread that's in goat conformation.


 I did


----------



## Delilah

Emzi00 said:


> I did


I saw thanks! I was worried no one would post lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Lacie and Sarah have zoned out of planet earth, so it may just be us now


----------



## Delilah

Yeah I think you're right!


----------



## Emzi00

Probably PMing each other again  Those two...


----------



## Texaslass

The conclusions people will jump to when you step away for a moment! I've been here the whole time; searching for barn plans on TGS. Unfortunately, there's so many, I'm getting a headache looking at all of them.


----------



## Emzi00

okay.. okay.. I _may_ have overeacted.... just a bit...


----------



## Texaslass

:lol:

What does your barn look like, Emma? I'd love to see pics! :greengrin:
I'm trying to think of ways to improve ours before winter. (Haha winter! Almost impossible to imagine at the moment, but it'll be here soon enough.  )


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :lol:
> 
> What does your barn look like, Emma? I'd love to see pics! :greengrin:
> I'm trying to think of ways to improve ours before winter. (Haha winter! Almost impossible to imagine at the moment, but it'll be here soon enough.  )


 Well, right now it looks rough, but we will be fixing it up in the upcoming weekends from material we got from tearing down the neighbor's little barn-shed thing...
I'll go get pictures soon.. if you promise you'll be here when I come back :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

You mean today? Or after you finish it?


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: WHERE did Lacie GO!!!! *hyperventilates*


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :GAAH: WHERE did Lacie GO!!!! *hyperventilates*


:ROFL: 
I probably scared her away.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> You mean today? Or after you finish it?


 Oh. Today.. I can point out what we'll be doing to it though. Did you want just outside pics, or some from the inside too?


----------



## Texaslass

Anything and everything! More pics is better than less pics!  maybe I'll post some of our barn if you do a good job. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm expecting you to, young one. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm really getting a headache from staring at this screen. :hammer: Do I have permission to go now if I promise to come back?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, permission granted. :lol: Okay I'll go take some pictures :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

I asked for pictures, they're yet to come but I think coming lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the computer is being stupid, and the camera's batteries were "exhausted" so looks like I can't get pictures up today  Sorry Sarah..


----------



## emilieanne

This is the blue eyes one:









They're sending an email now of her udder & pedigree stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

:drool:


----------



## emilieanne

Exactly!!!(;


----------



## Emzi00

I think you may have to buy her :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

She's up in Georgia but I might!(;


----------



## Emzi00

I don't see why not :shrug: :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

She'll have to wait til October like 21st til I can get her though.....


----------



## Emzi00

She's very cute BTW


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks! 

I'm waiting on the pics. 
If it's worth it, ill ask my team if we can pick her up after we do poultry judging!
Because I'm going up like 5 min south of the fl ga line in October for poultry judging & ill ask if I can bring a truck & have the lady meet me at the fair we are competing at.


----------



## Texaslass

That sounds cool, Emmilie! She is adorable!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! Sorry, huge jam packed day again!! Yikes! But tomorrow no practices, so I SHOULD be home right after school!


----------



## Texaslass

Hi Sarah! Where have you been? We're all worried about Ozzie!


----------



## Emzi00

I should be on tomorrow Sarah, so I will see you then, unless I have lots of homework, then I'd be on later
Good Night guys!


----------



## Texaslass

G'night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha, Ozzies doing well. Haven't been able I get his temp, but he has been doing a lot better. No as nasally, not coughing or sneezing. Still worried about him, but I worry a lot, especially when it comes to goats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

New profile pic!!!!

I ban y'all cause I'm going to BED


----------



## TrinityRanch

I like your new picture, Sarah! Super cute goaties 

Night all you night owls who left for bed. What happened to being nocturnal?


----------



## Emzi00

School happened..


----------



## Texaslass

And I don't like staying up late unless my peeps are. Morning! I guess I should stop coming on here in the mornings now, nobody's here.


----------



## Emzi00

Well.. Does any body want to do my history homework? :lol: jk Sooo What's up in notmylandia?


----------



## emilieanne

Ok guys......

This doe:









This is her udder:









And this is her pedigree









Oh- on her udder, she has kids on it also.


----------



## Emzi00

I like her  I've seen some bad udders on Nigerians, That definitely is a lot better than what I've seen  I Think she's nice


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks 

Ill try & get more info on her. 
I can't fun ANYTHING with her dam or her. D:


----------



## Delilah

I love her Emilie! I hope you get her! She's so cute and that is udder is nice compared to the ones around here.


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaaacie! Come look at this udder for Emilie!


----------



## Texaslass

Is that a 12 hour fill on her udder? It has nice shape and teats, but not very large. Are you planning on breeding NDs for milk? I take it you probably are, just checking.
I see she has Woodhaven in her pedigree-isn't that the same farm as Threehavens? I've seen her on here a lot, but I don't know what state she's in; are they nearby at all?


----------



## Texaslass

Before you make fun of me, I didn't see your caption at the bottom of the pic!!  sorry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The udder could use some stronger rear attachments, deeper medial, larger teats, better teat placement, and could be more capacious. With kids on her, if the were nursing her all the time like kids do at my house, her udder should have been smaller, so that leads me to believe she has a very fleshy udder...


----------



## Texaslass

:lol: You put all of us to shame, Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah I feel the same way! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: My judging at a glance


----------



## Texaslass

Did y'all see that Pakistan goat?  crazy-looking thing; I'm not sure if I like it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually like them, but I really cringe when I see the toplines  ! But I would love to cross my boers with them! I love long flowing ears on boers


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Did y'all see that Pakistan goat?  crazy-looking thing; I'm not sure if I like it!


It's... Interesting...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I actually like them, but I really cringe when I see the toplines  ! But I would love to cross my boers with them! I love long flowing ears on boers


Yess! I noticed the toplines! :wahoo: I'm getting better at this!


----------



## emilieanne

They said she "had a half fill" and "had kids on her" 
I am breeding Nigerians for everything. Lol show, milk (not to survive on but for the kids & to sell), conformation. 
The whole nine yards!


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm...


----------



## emilieanne

She's 275$.....


----------



## Emzi00

Are they firm on the price? If Lacie is correct about her having a fleshy udder, I wouldn't want to pay that much, but that's just me. If you really want her then go for it!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> They said she "had a half fill" and "had kids on her"
> I am breeding Nigerians for everything. Lol show, milk (not to survive on but for the kids & to sell), conformation.
> The whole nine yards!


Yeah, me too! Lol, high five! :hi5:
To me it looked like she was about half full.... onder:
I would get her!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I actually like them, but I really cringe when I see the toplines  ! But I would love to cross my boers with them! I love long flowing ears on boers


The ears kinda freak me out to be honest. :lol: Okay, don't tell anyone! I'll probably get in trouble for saying this- but I think they look like albino devil-goats!  Lol


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah, having a half full udder in that picture (oh yeah!) and being a FF, to me, that's REALLY good.


----------



## TrinityRanch

This thread is fading away!! Too much homework for you all? No homework for me at all this weekend :wahoo:


----------



## emilieanne

I just have to get my brothers truck from my dad, see my other "brother" in the hospital









And make signs for open house for FFA and biotech.

That's my homework lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back! I took a nap! I love sleep


----------



## emilieanne

I did the saaaaaaame thing. 

& back to sleep lol


----------



## Texaslass

Lol you guys! :roll:

I can never take naps! Unless I'm super duper extra tired. And then only for like 20 minutes. Although I do like sleeping.... I usually do my extra sleeping in the morning. I think that's the only time I can trick my body into believing its still night time.


----------



## Emzi00

I think I could sleep any time except when I really need to


----------



## emilieanne

I can only take a nap when I'm sick or stressed. 

I'm both. 
Anyone look at those text messages in the picture I posted?


----------



## Texaslass

Lol my sister sleeps all the time-sometimes I'm jealous. It's hard for me to sleep even when I'm totally beat.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I can only take a nap when I'm sick or stressed.
> 
> I'm both.
> Anyone look at those text messages in the picture I posted?


Oh, good, someone understands! Lol

Yes, I did.  I just didn't know what to say. It's sounds awful. So that's a text form your bro.?


----------



## Emzi00

I saw it too. *gulp* That really scares me, and I don't even know him :tear:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh no, Emilie! Why on earth is he texting in his condition!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban mean people


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, Emilie, I hope he'll be okay 
Okay guys, I'm not staying up past midnight, maybe not even that late, I probably will tomorrow, but I'm beat.


----------



## Delilah

I hope he gets better Emilie! I'm really sorry!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh Emilie I'm so sorry! That must be so scary!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I finally get on and everyone leaves!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yayyyy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm sad


----------



## Emzi00

Why are you sad?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A) Talking to my BFF's that changed schools

B) People say Im abusing Ozzie


----------



## Emzi00

I get the friend thing :hug:
I don't think you're abusing him, I read the thread, I think they were overreacting, I know that you're doing good for him, especially since you started that thread to get people's input :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks so much. It's just so hard, I love him so insanely much that all my friends think I'm crazy! We were just trying to let it run its corse before we jumped in, because one time we jumped in and almost made things worse.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm here too! So sorry Emmilie and Sarah! Y'all need lots of this: :hug: :grouphug: :hugs: :hug:  ray:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I'm here too! So sorry Emmilie and Sarah! Y'all need lots of this: :hug: :grouphug: :hugs: :hug:


Thanks! You guys are so great


----------



## Emzi00

I seem to make everything worse :lol:
That aside, my wether had icky poo just a few days ago, but I decided not to use any medicine whatnot to try to help, I just cut off all grain and I did get some gatorade for electros, but that's it, he's perfectly fine now. Sometimes it works itself out :shrug: oh, BTW, goats love the fruit punch gatorade :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Coulda been he ate something that didn't agree, or had too much minerals or wet grazing, all of the above can cause it. :shrug: Sometimes it's not a big deal, sometimes it is.


----------



## Emzi00

Exactly Sarah! I know if something was terribly wrong I'd have taken more action, but I decided to see if it would get better on its own first, I think Sarah's doing just fine :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Me too! We Sarah's are like that; we don't do a half job when it comes to our goats (or any animals for that matter)  :lol:

Emmas and Lacies too!


----------



## Emzi00

Speaking of Lacie.... Where is she?! I miss her :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah! Where are you Lacie?

I'm mad that the groups thing is missing!  how can we be night owls (albeit not very nocturnal night owls) without our night owl group?


----------



## Emzi00

If you type www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups in the address bar it still takes you to the groups section


----------



## TrinityRanch

I am back, again! Big group right now? Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

EmilieAnne I hop e your brother is okay. I ban car wrecks.


----------



## Texaslass

It does?! I didn't even think of doing that!  :doh:


----------



## Texaslass

Wow everybody posted at once. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yup Sarah, it does. If you want to find out you could always just pm Austin :shrug:


----------



## TrinityRanch

We are on a rollllll..... Haha. I ban football games! Anyone else have/had a team playing tonight?


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I thought about it, but Pam(tothboergoats) said she was going to report it, which I assume means she will PM Austin.  I don't like talking to strangers, so I thought I'd go ahead and let h do it.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban class on a Friday night. Even if it is a fun class like Equine Psychotherapy. I just got home.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and isn't she a forum moderator anyway? She probably knows how to report things quicker than we do. Maybe not but that is my assumption.
I ban assumptions.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban myself for posting so many posts in a row.


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> We are on a rollllll..... Haha. I ban football games! Anyone else have/had a team playing tonight?


My school is! I also ban football games
When people ask me why I'm not going I'm just like, it's a waste of money, I don't have friends, and it's dumb :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I ban Nubian fan for actually playing the game. No I ban the rest of us for forgetting there is a game here. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Wait! This is... a... a.. game!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> My school is! I also ban football games
> When people ask me why I'm not going I'm just like, it's a waste of money, I don't have friends, and it's dumb :lol:


Hahahaha! I know some people on the team, it's just... we are so going to lose this game, and I don't really want to be there when it happens. 

:lol:

I ban banning.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban myself for playing the game.

I ban everyone else for not playing the game.


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha :slapfloor:


----------



## TrinityRanch

I ban Leslie for having no signature!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban banning, banning.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Katelyn for banning me for having no signature because I have been banned for that twice before.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for not being on  :tear: :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I seem to make everything worse :lol:
> That aside, my wether had icky poo just a few days ago, but I decided not to use any medicine whatnot to try to help, I just cut off all grain and I did get some gatorade for electros, but that's it, he's perfectly fine now. Sometimes it works itself out :shrug: oh, BTW, goats love the fruit punch gatorade :lol:


Ooooh really? Is that okay for them? Might have to try that!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lol, have I banned you more than once for it? Probably... 

I ban slackers who don't get on here when everyone else is on... Not.Saying.Any.Names.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban sickness and disease. I'm so worried I'm in tears right now, I haven't slept, and lets face it, I'm a mess


----------



## NubianFan

I think you have banned me at least once before for it, and maybe both times, but I was thinking Sarah might have banned me for it once, not sure. LOL
I ban taco bell .... just cuz


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ooooh really? Is that okay for them? Might have to try that!


I think so..  it has electros in it so I used it


----------



## NubianFan

I ban sadness and worry about sickness and disease.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I think you have banned me at least once before for it, and maybe both times, but I was thinking Sarah might have banned me for it once, not sure. LOL
> I ban taco bell .... just cuz


Ew, Taco Bell gave my while family food poisoning once


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yes, you can definitely give goats Gatorade or powerade either once. Mine like lemon lime. 
I ban taco bell again.... just cuz


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I think so..  it has electros in it so I used it


I'm gonna try that-
Lacie or Sarah or someone experienced- is it okay for them?


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Lol, have I banned you more than once for it? Probably...
> 
> I ban slackers who don't get on here when everyone else is on... Not.Saying.Any.Names.


I will!!! Laaaaaaacie! Maaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Oh yes, you can definitely give goats Gatorade or powerade either once. Mine like lemon lime.
> I ban taco bell again.... just cuz


Great, I'm gonna try that


----------



## NubianFan

I dislike taco bell very much. 
I used to like them but not any longer. It may just be the one in my area, but their food is gross now. 
I ban roadkill.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I dislike taco bell very much.
> I used to like them but not any longer. It may just be the one in my area, but their food is gross now.
> I ban roadkill.


Speaking of road kill, there has been a dead raccoon in the middle of our road for two weeks!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

NubianFan said:


> I ban roadkill.


Does Taco Bell serve it?! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Speaking of road kill, there has been a dead raccoon in the middle of our road for two weeks!!!


:greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

TrinityRanch said:


> Does Taco Bell serve it?! :ROFL:


I suspect so!!!!  But I can't be sure....


----------



## Texaslass

I dislike any fast food. Bleh. Except for Sonic!!!! :drool: :drool: Sonic is the absolutely best fast food joint EVER! Hehe, to me anyway.  Sorry about that, got a little carried away. 

Man, I walk away for two minutes and there's three more pages! Lol

I probably wouldn't give Gatorade to my goats, but I don't think it would hurt them at all.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Off to milk the goats, be back soon!


----------



## Texaslass

How many are you milking?


----------



## NubianFan

43 ...


----------



## Emzi00

When I gave him gatorade I didn't give it straight, I put some in their water for a couple days to give their immune system a boost.. I think it would help more than it would hurt..


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> When I gave him gatorade I didn't give it straight, I put some in their water for a couple days to give their immune system a boost.. I think it would help more than it would hurt..


 ditto this, I always added it to their water I used a 32 ounce bottle of Gatorade to a 3 gallon bucket of water.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> When I gave him gatorade I didn't give it straight, I put some in their water for a couple days to give their immune system a boost.. I think it would help more than it would hurt..


I don't think it would bother goats at all, especially if they aren't eating organic or anything.


----------



## NubianFan

I wanted to say when the kids had cocci, I did syringe straight Gatorade down them with their med, but they were so "runny" I wanted to make sure they weren't dehydrating, so I made sure to syringe with a huge syringe some down their mouth. You have to be careful doing that though.


----------



## Texaslass

It does help dehydration; we used to always get it when we were sick, seemed to help.


----------



## NubianFan

You just have to be careful they don't aspirate it and it goes where it needs to


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm, Sarah, you eat all organic? Okay, so now I'm thinking I need to start planning a trip down there :lol: :slapfloor: It sounds great!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay, I just wanna know how you get organic chocolate chips.


----------



## Emzi00

Organic cocoa beans :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Pretty much.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> How many are you milking?


Lol, just one actually. And my sister did it  I was washing out water buckets and chasing the kittens around so we could lock them into the barn overnight!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Okay, I just wanna know how you get organic chocolate chips.


Lol, okay, we aren'tquite all there yet. The chocolate chips aren't organic, but I think thy have less bad stuff in them than most stuff. 
We occasionally get candy and stuff, but we try to keep it to a minimum. We try not to be too strict. Still gotta have fun you know! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, I will try the Gatorade tomorrow. Taking him into the vet at 9AM (when they open) tomorrow, will let y'all know how it goes. 

Is it okay if the other goats drink the gatorade- water? Or should I only let him drink it? 
I'm such a mess... Not sleeping+school+tearsx2days=A VERY crazy, wild looking me/ a mess


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, take it easy Sarah! He'll be okay! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Okay was just wondering, there is an herbal store here that sells carob covered nut clusters, think chocolate covered peanuts. I love them but ther rest of my family think they are gross. They aren't just like chocolate but I like them, BUT I am not a huge chocolate fan like some people my favorite flavor for candy and stuff I actually butterscotch and if I can't get that caramel.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, I will try the Gatorade tomorrow. Taking him into the vet at 9AM (when they open) tomorrow, will let y'all know how it goes.
> 
> Is it okay if the other goats drink the gatorade- water? Or should I only let him drink it?
> I'm such a mess... Not sleeping+school+tearsx2days=A VERY crazy, wild looking me/ a mess


I let my other goat drink it, they love the stuff! It seems to disappear so fast!


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay, I will try the Gatorade tomorrow. Taking him into the vet at 9AM (when they open) tomorrow, will let y'all know how it goes.
> 
> Is it okay if the other goats drink the gatorade- water? Or should I only let him drink it?
> I'm such a mess... Not sleeping+school+tearsx2days=A VERY crazy, wild looking me/ a mess


 Sweetie they can all have it, it is not going to hurt them. Try not to worry. I know it is hard but worry never solved anything. Just be proactive and see what the vet says tomorrow. If you believe in God then turn it over to him and put it in his hands. He is more equipped to shoulder it than you are right now.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I fed my kittens goat milk replacer today! They liked it!!! 
One of cats had kittens, and she is neglecting two of them  wont let them nurse, won't have anything to do with them, she moved them away from the other kitty... I even held then up to her while she was sitting up and they ran away as soon as they started to nurse  The little things wouldn't shut up because they were so hungry, so I figured I'd give them so goat milk replacer! 

I just thought- does anyone know, has anyone ever milked a cat or a dog? That would be funny, but I wonder if it would work!!??!!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Sweetie they can all have it, it is not going to hurt them. Try not to worry. I know it is hard but worry never solved anything. Just be proactive and see what the vet says tomorrow. If you believe in God then turn it over to him and put it in his hands. He is more equipped to shoulder it than you are right now.


:applaud: Well said!


----------



## Texaslass

I love butterscotch! :drool: 

Oh yeah, it's been ages since I've been to Sonic-probably why I had a crazy moment there, hehe.


I need to go to bed y'all! I'm supposed to go to the market tomorrow!  I have to get up at 5:00 or thereabouts! TGS syndrome has struck again! :doh:


----------



## TrinityRanch

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm such a mess... Not sleeping+school+tearsx2days=A VERY crazy, wild looking me/ a mess


Ahh... I know almost exactly how you feel. Yesterday basically played out in this order-

Found out I need to switch around half of my school classes.
My horses deciding to run me over.
My 2 Boer does turning up not pregnant for the 3rd year in a row.
My homework took me 4 hours to complete (including having to RE-do my math assignment, because I did it wrong.
My parents getting angry because I couldn't do my chores AND homework at the same time.

Yeah...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Byccombe said:


> I need to go to bed y'all! I'm supposed to go to the market tomorrow!  I have to get up at 5:00 or thereabouts! TGS syndrome has struck again! :doh:


Nighty night!


----------



## Texaslass

Strangely enough, I have never milked a cat or a dog.


----------



## NubianFan

I have to be at the stables at 8 tomorrow for class and I have to pick up a classmate on the way in, so have to go earlier, I have to feed and water all the animals before I leave so I will probably be up about 5 myself. Bleh.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Aw, take it easy Sarah! He'll be okay! :hug:





NubianFan said:


> Sweetie they can all have it, it is not going to hurt them. Try not to worry. I know it is hard but worry never solved anything. Just be proactive and see what the vet says tomorrow. If you believe in God then turn it over to him and put it in his hands. He is more equipped to shoulder it than you are right now.


Thanks guys! I know he'll be okay, I just worry so much... I make myself sick!  
Leslie- Yes I believe in God. He is my savior, and I love him with all my heart. I actually had youth group today, and we talked about worry. He's the only reason I've been sleeping at least a little, I pray for Ozzie and all my goats safety, and he somehow assures me he'll keep 'em safe. That way I can sleep a little 

Ozzie just scares me, he seems to get sick alot... He has the sniffles quite a bit, and last year after fair he got sick to... Does he have a weak immune system? Is there something I can do about that?


----------



## Emzi00

If Lacie doesn't get on I'm going to bed in a half hour... Laaaaaaacie! :tear:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Ahh... I know almost exactly how you feel. Yesterday basically played out in this order-
> 
> Found out I need to switch around half of my school classes.
> My horses deciding to run me over.
> My 2 Boer does turning up not pregnant for the 3rd year in a row.
> My homework took me 4 hours to complete (including having to RE-do my math assignment, because I did it wrong.
> My parents getting angry because I couldn't do my chores AND homework at the same time.
> 
> Yeah...


I know what you mean. I've been so busy with homework and chores and sports and school stuff, I come home for 10 minutes at a time to feed the goats/check on them, and I don't stay home for more than an hour until 9:00 everyday this week!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> If Lacie doesn't get on I'm going to bed in a half hour... Laaaaaaacie! :tear:


Me too!


----------



## Texaslass

:applaud: yay Sarah! I think a lot of us on here are Christian or something like that. And we all know that it's best to take everything to Him.  
Lol, I don't think I can keep making sense. Realizing I have to get up made me sleepier, lol.
Good night everyone! Sleep well! If Lacie ever comes back from the moon, tell her I said hi!


----------



## NubianFan

Dru and Daffodil were out last night when I got home. Thing is I didn't get home til 10 pm because I had to pick my sister up at the airport. So at 10pm I was putting goats back in pens and figuring out how they got out in the first place. Dru tried to come in the HOUSE with us, little stinker. I think she thinks she is a princess. LOL maybe she is right.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah I am not far behind you


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too!


Idk where she disappeared to, she may have given up on us again


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> :applaud: yay Sarah! I think a lot of us on here are Christian or something like that. And we all know that it's best to take everything to Him.
> Lol, I don't think I can keep making sense. Realizing I have to get up made me sleepier, lol.
> Good night everyone! Sleep well! If Lacie ever comes back from the moon, tell her I said hi!


Thanks!  most farmers are, oddly enough! I found a tshirt I want that says 
Faith, Family, Farm 
And there's a cross, a heart, and a barn!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Idk where she disappeared to, she may have given up on us again


Yeah... Or maybe she got stuck on Jupiter


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks!  most farmers are, oddly enough! I found a tshirt I want that says
> Faith, Family, Farm
> And there's a cross, a heart, and a barn!


 That sounds cool.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm Christian! :wahoo: :applaud: y'all are getting more awesome by the second!


----------



## NubianFan

Well Double Trouble I think this old lady is going to saw some logs. See you guys tomorrow maybe. Try not to get into triple trouble while I am gone.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha Good Night Leslie! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and bye Katelyn if you are still here, I wasn't sure you were I wasn't trying to leave you out.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night Leslie! Lol, no I have Netflix up too, so I wasn't left out 

Go saw some logs!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back, been watching 2 little rug rats the past 4 hours, my arm is sore! :lol:

Yes, Gatorade is safe for any animal, all it is is an electrolyte drink. Diluted or straight, doesn't matter, its safe.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Good morning Lacie! A little behind, aren't we?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, this time everyone left when I came on! I feel like Sarah :ROFL: 

Another note on the Gatorade, it is used extremely often with show pigs, they just soak their food in it to make them gain weight and stay hydrated all the time. The weight gain part is because they eat more feed when you soak it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie!!!!! Yayyyyy! :balloons: arty: 

Thx guys.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TrinityRanch said:


> Good morning Lacie! A little behind, aren't we?


Good morning, good afternoon, and good evening! There, all caught up 
How goes things?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay, definitely going to try Gatorade after all the good things I've heard. Now how do you guys go about giving to them?


----------



## NubianFan

Hi Lacie, bye Lacie, I am really gone this time, I had to comment on a couple of other threads before leaving. Nightie night all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some drink it from the bottle, some drink it out of a bucket, others need drenched. I say start with what's easiest!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Leslie


----------



## TrinityRanch

Things are great! Weather has cooled off quite a bit, and other than the fact that we are losing the football game 30+ to 0, everything is fine and dandy


----------



## Emzi00

Football sucks! Not that my opinion means anything....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Some drink it from the bottle, some drink it out of a bucket, others need drenched. I say start with what's easiest!


Okay, thx! I'll start with him drinking it, it's much easier!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> Football sucks! Not that my opinion means anything....


Have you ever played? When you make up your own plays, it is pretty exciting


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Things are great! Weather has cooled off quite a bit, and other than the fact that we are losing the football game 30+ to 0, everything is fine and dandy


Haha that's good! Got a busy day tomorrow! Goat to the vet, then a soccer game, then watching my brother play... Then something else, idk what! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Have you ever played? When you make up your own plays, it is pretty exciting


That's very true! I want to play on the football team when I'm in HS, but my parents disagree! :O


----------



## Emzi00

TrinityRanch said:


> Have you ever played? When you make up your own plays, it is pretty exciting


Yes ma'am I sure have, and I hated it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I play tackle football with my brother... He's a senior... Maybe we should start touch instead 
Granted, he doesn't really tackle me hard anymore, and I just jump in his back and he just brings me with him into the "end zone" *sigh*


----------



## Emzi00

I've played flag and touch football, not sure about tackle, I have such bad memory about these things *sigh*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, I'm gonna turn in, I've gotta get up and take my boy to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

I'll probably fold here soon.
Good Night Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll probably fold here soon.
> Good Night Sarah!


Good night Emma!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night other Sarah! Sleep well! And night to Emma if you are leaving as well...


----------



## Emzi00

Nighty Night!


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, not quite yet... soon though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodbye to you all, gotta milk goats. And nighty night to those who went to bed.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Lacie! I'm going to bed.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Night Emma!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban everyone because they didn't ban when the posted


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys.. 

He was doing what him and his group of friends always do -gymnastics into the water off a bridge. 
He was jumping off & was SO close to completing his back flip but was in a sitting position & with the force he was traveling, it caused him to hit the water on his back. 
He is like a brother. He's been nicer to me then my real brother has been and I've known him for idk.. 7 years? Something like that. So he's like my brother. 

He was texting because his sister texted him and wanted to know if he was ok and all that good stuff lol and because he's sitting in a hospital bed doing nothing. This kid has ADHD and would pace around the hang out room while the rest of us were falling asleep lol 
He hasn't texted me back but they say he'll live. 
I don't know how someone lives through collapsed lungs that are punctured & internal bleeding (I'm guessing in his stomach) but his dad is an EMT so they'll try a lot. 
Please pray for him! 


Goooood morning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow, that's crazy!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello??? Where are y'all???


----------



## Emzi00

Hey?!?!


----------



## emilieanne

I'm cleaning the barnyard lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey! I'm back!


----------



## Emzi00

Me too! :wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wahoo! But now I have to go! :tears: soccer game!!! Wish me luck! I'll be back around 3 or 4!


----------



## Emzi00

Good luck! Go kick some butt! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm going to rant a bit :angry:
So my brother is the biggest____(fill in blank with the worst curse word you can think of) He is such a hypocrite, telling me to take care of my sh!t, then telling me not to tell him what to do 
He's practically yelling at me to start with 
Of coarse I ignore him trying not to provoke him more, but that's all that does  By this time he's throwing crap at me, chasing me around the house, punching me, kicking me, and screaming at me. I went to my room to get away from him, but my door's lock doesn't work, he kicked open my door, nocked crap off of my shelves, practically shaking the whole house, and he's yelling about how I don't take care of my crap, even though I was going to. :angry: He got me so worked up that I started yelling back, so loud that my throat was sore. And I ran outside before I started crying in front of him. I got my crap together and came back inside... Gosh I can't wait until I'm 18 and can get out of this friggin house. Feels better to have typed that out.. :angry: :tear:


----------



## emilieanne

That sounds like me and my brother when I lived with him and my dad 
I'm sorry! 
It is REALLY tough to deal with that.


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Emilie.


----------



## Emzi00

I judged a buck! Lacie needs to get on and tell me how I did… *tap* *tap* *tap*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, sorry about that Emma! Sounds like my everyday family before they moved away.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw Emma, I'm so sorry! I know how that is- one time I was just so mad, nobody in my family seemed to care what I did, it was always what I HADN'T done. I was SO ticked, I just ran outside with some goldfish and a bottle of water (lol) and ran to the edge of our property with a goat!  I just sat out there for an hour or two and then my parents came and got me... You'll get through it, deep down you love each other!

(PS- I did kick butt!  I scored and we won 5-2!)


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, nope, he is the one person I can honestly say I hate. That and I know he doesn't based on all the bull he says to me.
Good job on your soccer game :thumbup:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm really sorry about that, I wish you had a relationship like I do with my brother! :tears:

Thanks btw!


----------



## Delilah

I sorry Emma :/ 

I ban y'all because on a happier note I just went on the best horseback ride ever!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Little Goat Girl, that's great about your soccer game I'm so jealous! They didn't have a girls modified team this year because they didn't have enough girls :/ I was really bummed out!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> I sorry Emma :/
> 
> I ban y'all because on a happier note I just went on the best horseback ride ever!!!!


I ban ya because I'm insanely jealous! I love horseback riding but can't, my parents won't let me get a horse or anything


----------



## Emzi00

Why does everyone like soccer? :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Little Goat Girl, that's great about your soccer game I'm so jealous! They didn't have a girls modified team this year because they didn't have enough girls :/ I was really bummed out!


That stinks! I play travel, and I play up a level because they don't have a team for my age group!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Why does everyone like soccer? :shrug:


Because it ROCKS THE HOUSE!


----------



## Delilah

Aw that stinks Little Goat Girl! You can come ride ours (;

Well ya see Emma you wouldn't understand until you've played it. Or if you have then you're hopeless I guess! Jk jk jk! Idk why people don't like soccer.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Question- going to get a halter for one of my goats. Do I get a halter from TSC (weaver) and put my lead on it? Or should I just get on of the rope sheep halters?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh REALLY?! Softball ROCKS THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Aw that stinks Little Goat Girl! You can come ride ours (;
> 
> Well ya see Emma you wouldn't understand until you've played it. Or if you have then you're hopeless I guess! Jk jk jk! Idk why people don't like soccer.


Haha okay I will! You can call me Sarah btw!!!


----------



## Delilah

littlegoatgirl said:


> That stinks! I play travel, and I play up a level because they don't have a team for my age group!


Lucky! They only have a travel team in the spring around the time when our does kid :/ so I can't play it. We have a community league going right now but I aged out of it :/.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Oh REALLY?! Softball ROCKS THE HOUSE!!!


Softball gently makes the house tremble.

 jk, jk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Lucky! They only have a travel team in the spring around the time when our does kid :/ so I can't play it. We have a community league going right now but I aged out of it :/.


Oh that stinks!!!  I play on a travel team year round and on my school team in the Spring... I'll probably miss for kids though!


----------



## Delilah

Okay I couldn't remember who Sarah was I remembered that their were two. I think you could by the ones at TSC that's what I would do at least.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Okay I couldn't remember who Sarah was I remembered that their were two. I think you could by the ones at TSC that's what I would do at least.


Okay thx!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Question- going to get a halter for one of my goats. Do I get a halter from TSC (weaver) and put my lead on it? Or should I just get on of the rope sheep halters?


It depends on what you're going to be using it for, the sturdier one that looks kinda like a horse halter would work best for say pulling a cart, but the sheep ones would work fine if you're just leading them around. I have the sheep ones since they are adjustable and my goats are still growing, but I plan on buying the other ones when they're full grown and not going up another size


----------



## Delilah

Emma, all my friends play soft ball, I don't really like soft ball I mean I would never be able to hit the ball. I tried volleyball and that was horrible!! I sucked so bad lol! I couldn't serve under or over hand, I couldn't set, I could bump but not very well, and then spiking well was the only thing I was good at but no one ever gave me a good play so I could set it. 

No problem Sarah.


----------



## Emzi00

Delilah said:


> Emma, all my friends play soft ball, I don't really like soft ball I mean I would never be able to hit the ball. I tried volleyball and that was horrible!! I sucked so bad lol! I couldn't serve under or over hand, I couldn't set, I could bump but not very well, and then spiking well was the only thing I was good at but no one ever gave me a good play so I could set it.
> 
> No problem Sarah.


I've played softball for 6ish years, so I've had my fair share of practice  I'm not the best at volleyball, but freshman year I'm probably going to try out!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah- haha, I play basketball, volleyball, and soccer. I hate softball because of the lack of activity... I mean until you get into high school the infielders are the only ones with action, and you never really run... Just my opinion! 
Emma- thanks! I probably just get whatever's cheaper for now, just to see what happens


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys, go to all things animal->other pets->kittens in the kitchen!


----------



## Emzi00

Done and doner!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

thanks!


----------



## Delilah

I did!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yep! I haven't had kittens in a while, we spayed all three of our girls within the past year or two, so no more kittens for us!


----------



## NubianFan

One of my posts is gone. It didn't say anything nasty to anyone and it didn't have any bad words and it is just gone. The post is still there but the words are gone. I just think that is weird...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie still hasn't told me how I did judging


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> One of my posts is gone. It didn't say anything nasty to anyone and it didn't have any bad words and it is just gone. The post is still there but the words are gone. I just think that is weird...


That's weird... What did you say? Maybe it's worth PM-ing Austin to let him know or ask him where it went?


----------



## NubianFan

It was the post where I told you guys good night and all it said was "Goodnight double trouble try not to get into triple trouble while I am gone"


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> It was the post where I told you guys good night and all it said was "Goodnight double trouble try not to get into triple trouble while I am gone"


I remember that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> It was the post where I told you guys good night and all it said was "Goodnight double trouble try not to get into triple trouble while I am gone"


What???? Let me see if I can see it! I remember that!


----------



## Emzi00

What page was it on?


----------



## NubianFan

553 I think somewhere right around there.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It's still there for me, but I'm on my iPod...

I ban tiredness


----------



## Emzi00

I can still see it :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright guys I'm exhausted. 15 minute nap okay? Go!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: okay I'll be off here soon too. Bye Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

weird it is gone on my screen, just weird.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That is weird. I ban weirdness. Also, hunger our schools doing a fundraiser to stop hunger though!


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, WOW! Y'all did a million pages while I was at the market!!! 

Sarah, what you were saying about not getting to ride, let me say- I TOTALLY understand!!!   it's the saddest thing in the world not to get to ride horses.  I've ridden three different horses 4 times, I think. Each time it was at a _crawl_ with a man leading them by the halter, up a longish driveway and back once.  and one of the horses (the one I actually rode twice) was really old.

Emma- yikes! I'm really sorry your brother is so mean.  I understand about family- my sister and I who have almost always been inseparable sometimes go at it hammer and tongs. But we always make up eventually. I really hate family trouble. :hug:

Emmilie- I'm definitely going to be praying for you/your brother guy. ray:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh and Leslie, I just caught up and the post was there. :shrug:


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban hunger, I'm starving!


----------



## emilieanne

Meeeee too!! 

Banana smoothie for me!!
If the boyfriend lived closer I'd be having a smoothie or a shake, with mac&cheese, and green beans!(;


----------



## Delilah

I think we're all hungry, my moms cooking but now fast enough!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, y'all left when I got on *sniffle* I see how much y'all care *sniffle* :lol:


----------



## Delilah

Is that a good or bad thing Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh who knows! :lol:
I just watched a really sad video on youtube :tears:


----------



## Delilah

Oh, what was it about?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, the title was "What if straight was gay and gay was straight" I think you can get what it's about... I just about started balling.. It was soo sad


----------



## Delilah

Aww! I bet it was! I think we're the only ones awake...I wonder if the Sarah's and Lacie got abducted by aliens!!


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft... That's old news :lol: Yes it is very likely that they did, I mean Lacie goes to outerspace so often :lol:
Lacie still hasn't told me how I did judging


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! Well... Girls, but you get my drift


----------



## Delilah

Haha yeah! They let Sarah go! Well that's good


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Texaslass

This Sarah?  I am here! I am here! I am here! :leap:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I had an Equine therapy class today and it was AWESOME. I want to get my certification as both an Equine mental health therapist and an Equine specialist. I knew it would be a fun class but was just blown away today at how awesome it was!! woot woot!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!! You just gave me a spaz attack!! Stop exciting me! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm confuzzled... But I gtg to bed soon guys...


----------



## Emzi00

Why are you confuzzled Sarah?


----------



## Emzi00

Who scared Lacie away?!?! Gosh, where is she?! I _need _Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry guys (girls ) family get together, had to go. I'll be back soon.


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

I am wide awake I am just carrying on three conversations at once, two on text and one on here.


----------



## Emzi00

I sure hope the ones on text are being carried on better! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well one is, we are in deep conversation. The other is about like this one! LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I was talking to my bestie about this fella I like. Yes even when you are 41 you still have besties and you still like fellas. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! Sometimes I wonder if the mods ever read parts of this and see how crazy all of us are! They wouldn't be able to keep up with us! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I was talking to my bestie about this fella I like. Yes even when you are 41 you still have besties and you still like fellas. LOL


 That happens at 13 too! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The mods probably figure as long as we aren't fighting with each other or bad mouthing anyone or causing trouble we are fine. There is nothing wrong with being silly and having fun sometimes. And I feel like there are good people here with good head's on their shoulders that are happy to see people have fun.


----------



## NubianFan

Yep it never stops I don't think. The heart never really changes.


----------



## Emzi00

Why do we think that hate's gonna change their heart?
We're up in arms over wars that don't need to be fought
But pride won't let us lay our weapons on the ground
We build our bridges up but just to burn them down
We think pain is owed apologies and then it'll stop
But truth be told it doesn't matter if they're sorry or not
Freedom comes when we surrender to the sound
Of mercy and Your grace, Father, send Your angels down

Okay, my weirdness aside, some lyrics


----------



## Emzi00

So unpredictable
We're comfortably miserable
We think we're invincible 
Completely unbreakable
And maybe we are
Isn't it beautiful
The way we fall apart

Yes.... more..


----------



## NubianFan

ok I am going on the hunt for some lyrics I wanna share
those lyrics are cool


----------



## Texaslass

LolOkay, I'm finally here! What a day! Standing behind a table at a market for six hours trying to smile at people and give correct change even though you're dead tired and not awake and it's 80 degrees (when you're starting, later it's in the 100s) and your legs hurt like the dickens cause yure not used to standing is tiring!


----------



## Emzi00

I can get sooo many more :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yay!!!! Sarah!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I like the second one.  Is that a song, or did you write it Emma?


----------



## NubianFan

You guys have probably all heard this song, but I just LOVE the lyrics
Gone Gone Gone
When life leaves you high and dry
I'll be at your door tonight
If you need help, if you need help.
I'll shut down the city lights,
I'll lie, cheat, I'll beg and bribe
To make you well, to make you well.

When enemies are at your door
I'll carry you away from war
If you need help, if you need help.
Your hope dangling by a string
I'll share in your suffering
To make you well, to make you well.

Give me reasons to believe
That you would do the same for me.

And I would do it for you, for you.
Baby, I'm not moving on
I love you long after you're gone.
For you, for you.
You would never sleep alone.
I love you long after you're gone
And long after you're gone, gone, gone.

When you fall like a statue
I'm gon' be there to catch you
Put you on your feet, you on your feet.
And if your well is empty
Not a thing will prevent me.
Tell me what you need, what do you need?

I surrender honestly.
You've always done the same for me.

So I would do it for you, for you.
Baby, I'm not moving on,
I love you long after you're gone.
For you, for you.
You would never sleep alone.
I love you long after you're gone
And long after you're gone, gone, gone.

You're my back bone.
You're my cornerstone.
You're my crutch when my legs stop moving.
You're my head start.
You're my rugged heart.
You're the pulse that I've always needed.
Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum my heart never stops beating...

For you, for you.
Baby, I'm not moving on.
I love you long after you're gone.
For you, for you.
You would never sleep alone.
I love you long after you're gone.
For you, for you.
Baby, I'm not moving on,
I love you long after you're gone.
For you, for you.
You would never sleep alone.
I love you long, long after you're gone.

Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum, baby, don't stop beating.
Like a drum my heart never stops beating for you.

And long after you're gone, gone, gone.
I love you long after you're gone, gone, gone


----------



## Emzi00

It's a song, We fall apart by we as human  Gosh I forget what part of scripture it was based on..


----------



## Texaslass

I don't recognize it right off.... Who's the group/band that did it? -Leslie's


----------



## Emzi00

Emzi00 said:


> It's a song, We fall apart by we as human  Gosh I forget what part of scripture it was based on..


 Umm.. 
oops sorry


----------



## NubianFan

Phillip Phillips... I just love the lyrics and the beat/melody. It is just such a supportive song.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Umm..
> oops sorry


No no!  I meant you the first time, the next time I meant Leslie's- I just realized it would be confusing, and I was trying to make it not confusing, lol. I made it worse.


----------



## Emzi00

Well... I feel slightly less embarrassed now :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well... I feel slightly less embarrassed now :lol:


:ROFL: Good!  I feel slightly more embarrassed.


----------



## Emzi00

Dad said I have to get off the computer at 10:30.... so I'll be on my kindle at 10:31 :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you two


----------



## Texaslass

:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :ROFL: Good!  I feel slightly more embarrassed.


 :ROFL: Good! Haha! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> dad said i have to get off the computer at 10:30.... So i'll be on my kindle at 10:31 :lol:


lol


----------



## Texaslass

That dating ad that keeps popping up is disturbing me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, Emma, I'll give you a B+ on the buck. The only things you got wrong was he needed more length of body, his chine and pasturns are fine, and his chest floor needed to blend a bit better into the girth. Other than that it was all correct. :thumbup:

Sorry I havent been on here much, just so much stuff to do. How have you all been?


----------



## Emzi00

What?! Don't you need advertisement for dating?! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> That dating ad that keeps popping up is disturbing me.


I keep getting makeup ads! I think its trying to tell me something, 

I also keep getting photoshop ads, again, maybe trying to tell me something :ROFL: Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What?! Don't you need advertisement for dating?! :ROFL:


I don't know what this younger generation is coming too! *tsk,tsk*


----------



## Emzi00

10:30... Kindle time BRB


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I don't know what this younger generation is coming too! *tsk,tsk*


Haha, agreed! What has this generation come to? I could go on forever about "_back in my day_..." but I wont :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I get ads for Quonset huts, and for the pig forum.... what is it trying to tell me????


----------



## Texaslass

Oh good! Us old folks need to stick together!  (psst! they think I'm old!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

onder: Hmmm.....don't know what to tell you Leslie!

Right now I've got 3 ads for photoshop! I already have the software I need, go away!!!! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Sarah, they all know how old you are  There's no hiding it!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh good! Us old folks need to stick together!  (psst! they think I'm old!)


Hey now! I redeemed your youth! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I get ads for Quonset huts, and for the pig forum.... what is it trying to tell me????


 They want you to move into a hut with pigs?! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Sarah, how old are you actually? Lol 

I feel dumb now! I don't know y'all's ages.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> They want you to move into a hut with pigs?! :lol:


 Either that or they think I am big as a pig and need a Quonset hut to contain me.....


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Sarah is ancient, older than dirt, she is .... gasp..... (mystery number)!!!! The horror!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Sarah, how old are you actually? Lol
> 
> I feel dumb now! I don't know y'all's ages.


They all end in 1s with Lacie being the oldest..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> They all end in 1s with Lacie being the oldest..


Yours doesnt end in a 1, neither does Emilies


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yes, it IS horrifying!!!!  Alright I gtg to bed...
Night guys!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> They all end in 1s with Lacie being the oldest..


So that would make you.... 11? :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yours doesnt end in a 1, neither does Emilies


I was referring to y'all oldies


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I think she means all you oldies, mine doesn't end in 1 either!!! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

^^^^^Great minds DO think alike! Posted at the same time! :hi5:


----------



## Texaslass

Double trouble strikes again!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Double trouble strikes again!!!


Duh duh duuuuuuuuuh

Alright, this trouble has to sleep!  G'night guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Disregard post


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here you go Sarah, I've had my "older than dirt" cake, so I'm passing it on to you :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

It's no surprise, everyone thinks I'm 16 or 17, including myself. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here you go Sarah, I've had my "older than dirt" cake, so I'm passing it on to you :lol:


Baha! Who's idea was that? Yours? Lol What flavor is it? No wait lemme guess-dirt? :slapfloor: I know, bad joke.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know what you mean  I'm 18 and every one I know always thought I was younger, their like "whaa??" LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought you were 14 when I first got on here! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Baha! Who's idea was that? Yours? Lol What flavor is it? No wait lemme guess-dirt? :slapfloor: I know, bad joke.


Chocolate with vanilla custard (or pudding!) It was tasty :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I know what you mean  I'm 18 and every one I know always thought I was younger, their like "whaa??" LOL!


Haha, when I tell people my real age they're all like, oh sorry! You just
look so young! 
I guess most teens want to look older? or something, but I always take it as a compliment to look young.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I thought you were a grown up like in your 30's when I first got on here LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Skyla, every time I see you on here you have a new avatar! Lol, I always think it's a new member for a minute. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am 41 and the people at work are always floored when they find that out, most think I am from 28-31 Hey I take that as a compliment I guess at least I don't look old even if I do feel it a lot of the time.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma where'd you go?


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, y'all are talking about being old.. and I'm just.. sitting here... observing...


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Emma where'd you go?


Y'all post so darn fast I have to keep refreshing the webpage, stupid kindle..


----------



## Texaslass

I need to go to bed, been up since 5, as y'all know.  but I don't wanna!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When I was younger, obviously, everyone who didn't know me thought I was my oldest daughters sister! And unfortunatly sometimes they still do.....

Skyla, I thought you were 13 like Emma! Wow, crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

I like the dirt cupcakes have y'all seen those? YOu make them in a flower pot one of the mini terra cotta ones then you crumble oreos on top for the dirt then you put a gummy worm in the oreos like hanging out like he is crawling out. You can take cake icing and make a flower on the dirt and you find tiny fake spades to use as a spoon it is pretty cute.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all post so darn fast I have to keep refreshing the webpage, stupid kindle..


Lol! I sometimes wonder if I'm the only one who sits there for ages clicking -refresh-refresh-refresh-refresh-where IS everybody!!!-refresh-refresh-refresh.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Stop. Talking. About. Food. Snacks at this time of night are never good for me!


----------



## Texaslass

My grandmother made me a dirt cake for my birthday once; I'd never heard of it cause I was six or something, and they told me it was a dirt cake and that I should try it!  I really thought it was dirt till I tried it-then I loved it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Haha, when I tell people my real age they're all like, oh sorry! You just
> look so young!
> I guess most teens want to look older? or something, but I always take it as a compliment to look young.


Yep, I get the same thing.. 
We just found the water of youth and are hiding it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla I thought you were a grown up like in your 30's when I first got on here LOL


Really?! LOL! That's kinda funny! I'm so 'wild and crazy' on here lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Skyla, every time I see you on here you have a new avatar! Lol, I always think it's a new member for a minute. :lol:


Yes, I know... Lol! I just have so many pictures I don't know what to do with them... So I use them here  I have over 500 pictures on my iPod  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, I thought you were 13 like Emma! Wow, crazy!


See! What did I tell ya!  hehe!


----------



## Texaslass

LolWell, I guess I'd better hit the hay.  will anybody be here in the morning?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?! LOL! That's kinda funny! I'm so 'wild and crazy' on here lol!


 I am pretty silly sometimes so maybe that is why I thought that, no actually you seemed knowledgeable and kind with a good head on your shoulders. I guess it is a tribute to your raising. I have found a lot of the youngers ones on here are a credit to their raising. I guess farm kids are just more responsible and mature.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> LolWell, I guess I'd better hit the hay.  will anybody be here in the morning?


 Maybe but after the week I have had tomorrow I am sleeping in. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Why thank you!  JK


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am pretty silly sometimes so maybe that is why I thought that, no actually you seemed knowledgeable and kind with a good head on your shoulders. I guess it is a tribute to your raising. I have found a lot of the youngers ones on here are a credit to their raising. I guess farm kids are just more responsible and mature.


Well thank you  
I agree  most of us are 
(Though I have met some that just get it all handed to them and their parents take care of and pay for all their animals...)


----------



## NubianFan

I work with troubled kids too, so I see a whole different picture. I guess I have different expectations of "teenagers" than what I see on here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> LolWell, I guess I'd better hit the hay.  will anybody be here in the morning?


I'll prob pop in before church.. Then I will be here in the afternoon  get some chatting in


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, in case you didn't know Skyla (cool name, BTW) I've been "liking" most of your posts.  dk if you're on the app or not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I work with troubled kids too, so I see a whole different picture. I guess I have different expectations of "teenagers" than what I see on here.


I would imagine.. I do too lol! Just with the High School kids I work with... I'm like "really guys!?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Oh, in case you didn't know Skyla (cool name, BTW) I've been "liking" most of your posts.  dk if you're on the app or not.


Thanks  I like my name 
Lol! Yah I'm on the app cause I'm in bed lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I don't get a good night from Emma? :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Now I have made myself want a dirt cupcake....


----------



## NubianFan

Are you leaving us Sarah?


----------



## Texaslass

I really should.......


----------



## NubianFan

Night night, I should too pretty soon. I am dragging.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess I should too... I worked all day and am tired...


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I don't get a good night from Emma? :tears:


Good Night Sarah....  :hug: I was going to anyways just had to find a time to jump in..


----------



## NubianFan

Ok good night everyone I guess I will go too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good night  :wave: talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## Texaslass

Alright then good night! I guess Emma went to Jupiter and mars and the moon with Lacie. :sigh: Happy space flights you two!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you still on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Alright then good night! I guess Emma went to Jupiter and mars and the moon with Lacie. :sigh: Happy space flights you two!


hehe!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Good Night Sarah....  :hug: I was going to anyways just had to find a time to jump in..


Aw, thanks! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Well.. I don't think anyone is on... maybe I should leave to..


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, night y'all see ya tomorrow..


----------



## Delilah

Good morning guys!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yours doesnt end in a 1, neither does Emilies


I was gunna say!!! Lol mine starts with a 1 ;D doesn't end!(; 
Gmornin guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mooorrrnnnniiiiinnnnggggg!!!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> I was gunna say!!! Lol mine starts with a 1 ;D doesn't end!(;
> Gmornin guys!


lol yes. 

Hey everybody! I can't believe y'all didn't have a party after I left-I think this is the first time! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Cleaning the fish tank and setting it up.

Maybe ill get fish today? 
Oh and maybe ill be getting a temporary truck?!









So nervous lol


----------



## Delilah

That's great Emilie! I can't wait to see what kind of fish you get!!


----------



## Emzi00

Fishies


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys 

I'm excited.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hiiiiii guuuuuuys!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's cool, just leave me when I get on :tears: :tears: 

Another soccer game later! Wish me luck!


----------



## emilieanne

Luck!! 

Lol I'm cleaning rocks for the tank!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emilie because congrats on fish! Be sure to post pics when you get them!


----------



## Texaslass

Hi; is anybody here now?


----------



## emilieanne

I'm here now lol 

And thanks for the congrats 
Ill post pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm here


----------



## Texaslass

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## Texaslass

LOL
:wave: We just gonna do this all day? :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
We could! :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Wave! Just got my brothers truck. Now I finally can drive to school!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's way cool!


----------



## Texaslass

Just started raining here! :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ick!  I'm so sick of rain!


----------



## Texaslass

LOL! It never rains here!  I probably need to unplug the computer so it doesn't blow up. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. That would stink... 

That would not be good!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol that would be funny to watch!!!!! 

As long as it's not yours......


----------



## Emzi00

Just got done fixing the goats' barn, well I didn't actually do anything, it was my dad, my uncle, and the cousins.. All I did was make lemonade :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to go do some fixin' in the boys pen soon...


----------



## NubianFan

EmilieAnne How is your brother?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Just got done fixing the goats' barn, well I didn't actually do anything, it was my dad, my uncle, and the cousins.. All I did was make lemonade :lol:


Well that sounds great! Wish I could get that many people on the job out here! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New avatar time!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Hey, that's cute!!! ^^


----------



## Emzi00

So cute!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> New avatar time!


Funny.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

Yumm, chocolate chips and peanut butter with goat milk! :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: Mom brought back fudge from Mackinac Island...


----------



## Texaslass

We got fudge at the market yesterday! :drool: fudge is good.


----------



## Emzi00

Fudge is really good!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol

I read through the whole "CAE discussion" thread this morning. It's really informative, though it does freak me out a little to think my goats could have any of those icky diseases. I finally made some money the other day, so if I can just learn to draw blood (ugh) then I will hopefully be getting my goats tested soon. First I have to get the tubes though.


----------



## Emzi00

Let me know if(when) you learn to draw blood. I need to order some tubes in a couple months, but I'm so nervous about drawing blood.


----------



## Texaslass

Me too! People talk about it like it's no big deal, and I can give shots and all, but drawing blood makes me feel like a vampire!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm more worried about like slitting their throats open than I am of feeling like a vampire :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: Well that too! All of it is scary. I'm sure it will seem easy once I learn how though.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sure Lacie could tell us... I've read about it, but she might be able to help us :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I've read about it, and watched videos (okay, one, but I'm gonna watch more) and I got some advice on it on a thread I had going once about what you would do if your goats were positive. So I'm not too worried about it, just don't like it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> Hey, that's cute!!! ^^





Emzi00 said:


> So cute!


Thanks guys  my brother thought it would be funny to put his hat on her lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll PM you guys a good video when I get back in from helping my mom with a bush


----------



## Emzi00

Youtube here I come!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys!! Quesadillas! Yum!


----------



## Emzi00

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4024542705.html

Look at this buck! He's gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4024542705.html
> 
> Look at this buck! He's gorgeous! :drool:


 He says "I'm too sexy for this herd, too sexy for this herd, herd's going to leave me...."


----------



## Emzi00

Bahahaha :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I may go swimming. Who thinks I should?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is back!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Meeeee! I want to but I just ate and I'm too tired  

And emma, that buck is totally gorgeous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I may go swimming. Who thinks I should?


Oh it's so cold! It's like fall already here! Can't imagine swimming!


----------



## NubianFan

It was 99 here today.... still is probably I just haven't been out in a couple hours.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Cold where you are? Summer is just beginning over this way! Stinkin Cali is so, so backwards....


----------



## Emzi00

Sooo, Katelyn... if Cali is backwards... then I need to go there... I hate the winter here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TrinityRanch said:


> Cold where you are? Summer is just beginning over this way! Stinkin Cali is so, so backwards....


I'm in NH and its been in the 60's for the past few days! That is chilly! Way to cold to swim! That is also coming from someone who rarely swims in the 90's lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol it's been 80°s here! And Emma! How can you hate the lovely snow?!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol it's been 80°s here! And Emma! How can you hate the lovely snow?!


 It's so...cold... and I hate it when I get snow balls to the face... it burns...

ETA ice chunks as well... those hurt too..


----------



## Emzi00

I hold the weight of sorrow deep
Wide awake but my mind's asleep
Familiar needle scratches on my skin
Like a record warped with ill content

More lyrics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I HATE snow!!  it's awful


----------



## Emzi00

yes.... awful... terrible.. horrendous...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ couldn't agree more! Though, it kills parasites and stuff so can't really complain about that part... :/


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah that's the only good part :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I had a lovely swim. I treaded water really vigorously for a good 10 minutes to get myself some aerobic exercise and then just swam the rest of the time. I was in there a little over an hour.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate swimming.... there... I said it! :lol: I always feel like I'm drowning, but I can swim just fine :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

oh gosh, I love swimming, I love it more than horseback riding, I love it more than just about anything. I wish I had an in ground pool. My parents do and I can use it anytime but I just wish I had my own.


----------



## Emzi00

More than riding horse!


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> EmilieAnne How is your brother?


My brother is doing better! They say he will be fine! 
His dad is being a TOTAL jerk about it and his mom (out on business) can't get a flight home until Wednesday, otherwise he's doing good. 
Making a joke about it already and I think he learned his lesson! 
Thank you for asking!! 
I ban crazy moms who freak out when you drive to school the first time. 
I passed my test for a reason....


----------



## Emzi00

Good to hear Emilie!


----------



## NubianFan

That is great Emilie glad he is better. Is it his truck you are getting?


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emzi00 said:


> I hate swimming.... there... I said it! :lol: I always feel like I'm drowning, but I can swim just fine :lol:


Y'know what, I know _exactly _what you are talking about! I can swim and stay afloat easily, but after two strokes, I am gasping for oxygen!! I am not too bad of a runner (I only last 1 mile, but that is better than my swimming). I officially will die in P.E...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all, sorry I wasn't on much! See ya in the Am! (Ugh, school!  )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Y'know what, I know exactly what you are talking about! I can swim and stay afloat easily, but after two strokes, I am gasping for oxygen!! I am not too bad of a runner (I only last 1 mile, but that is better than my swimming). I officially will die in P.E...


I'm the same way, I freak out and think I'm sinking when really I'm great at swimming... So I'm glad we have an above ground 4 foot pool, I don't have to swim, just stand on the bottom!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

oh gosh I am like a dolphin in the water, I can tread water, float, swim several different strokes, I can tread water with just my arms or my arms and legs.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Hello and goodnight Sarah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> More than riding horse!


Agreed!! 

I'm not a fan of swimming either and would rather ride horses ANY day!!


----------



## NubianFan

shoooo weeeee my daughter burnt crab ragoons in the microwave... geesh this is stanky burnt smell day at our house.


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked:    :shocked:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, obviously no ones around. :/

I am shocked cause you. guys. don't. like. SWIMMING!??!!!!!!  or SNOW??!!! What is wrong with you?


Leslie, I LOVE swimming, and I don't even know how very well (not my fault) I can hardly stand to get out once I'm in.


----------



## NubianFan

I love swimming I love riding horses too, but swimming is even better!


----------



## NubianFan

And I also like swimming with horses!


----------



## Texaslass

That would be awesome!


----------



## NubianFan

I got to do that a couple of times, Once when we dug the pond deeper and it first filled up and was all clean me and both my horses at the time had a good swim. I rode my horse Fire in, with nothing but a halter and lead rope LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Okay just stop talking about horses y'all!! :GAAH: You're making me crazy!  I LOVE horses!!


----------



## NubianFan

Get ya one! Horse market has bottomed out you can pick up a good horse for next to nothing. Heck I even had two GAVE to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Okay just stop talking about horses y'all!! :GAAH: You're making me crazy!  I LOVE horses!!


Me too! I miss horses soo much  (used to work with them)


----------



## Texaslass

If I had only the money!.....Not to mention- No place to put it, no graze (even for the goats) no time to spend with it, and I wouldn't be allowed to ride it anywhere but our property which is not very big, not big enough for a real gallop even, not to mention I don't have the extra energy to put into a horse right now. We're pretty busy day to day, and our markets take up over half the week, I make soap a couple days a week, cooking, cleaning, babysitting....
And I'm pretty much the only one in my family on goat-care. :/ we have 11 goats, 2 are bucks....the others help if I ask, and we take turns milking, but I have to do all the meds, and figuring out what to feed, and remind everyone when it's time for a hoof trim, etc.... You get the idea.
Sorry for the rant.  but you see how it is.


----------



## NubianFan

15 minutes a day on horse back is worth a week in therapy. 
"There is something about the outside of a horse, that is good for the inside of a man" Winston Churchill.


----------



## Texaslass

I hope I can get one some day.And now I need to go to bed. See y'all later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night! Talk to ya later


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah, you will get one someday.


----------



## emilieanne

Andrew, the one in the hospital, is my brother by choice I guess you could say. He's stay at our house for a week at a time then go home for a few days and come back. He'd always look after me. 
Lol if I was getting his truck I don't think I'd be on here! I'd be out in a mud pit!(; 
I got my blood brothers old truck.









Only reason I'm not out in a pit is cause it's a gas hog & I'm not tearing it up any more then Marlon already did lol. 
Yes he is named after the fish!(; I was suppose to be named wahoo.... But 2 csections & my mom wanted to name one kid! Lol


----------



## aceofspades

I am not a fan of working days 4am is to early to get up and the high today is suppose to be 106.


----------



## Emzi00

I am not a fan of school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ umm.. Who is???


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, suck ups! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Where is Sarah?!?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She ran away 
Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol no, just trying to do someone research. 

I've been working my way thought the "CL discussion" today-it's long! But extremely helpful as well. I can't wait to get mine tested, but at the same time I'm a little scared to. Thoses diseases a a lot worse than I ever realized, and not something to play around with! 


I was busy yesterday evening cause first I milked (3 goats) , then I dosed all eleven of them with red cell, and that's no fun cause they won't drink it and I have to use my little syringes because I don't have a drench gun yet, and they like to run from me when they know I'm going to dose them, stinkers. And I had to catch my shy little buck who is shyer when he sees the syringe in my hand, lol.
Then I was already dirty and it wasn't as hot since it was about to rain, so I started cleaning up out there. Reading about the diseases makes me want to bleach everything and clean the barn out every day, lol. So I bleach cleaned all the troughs. Today sometime we need to muck it out, but it's raining right now, so I've been reading.

Had to take a break though, it's too much to take in all at once. 


How are you guys? (Girls )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds busy!

I know what you mean about testing! I'm nervous to do mine.. Even though they all came from clean/tested herds.. It's just that 'what if' thought...

Have to get my girls weighed and then give them their Bo-Se and make some copper bouls (sp?) and dose them...


----------



## Emzi00

I went out today to see if I could locate there veins and.... yup! I found them! That video sure helped a lot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad It was helpful! I am going to clip my girls necks soon and try and find them lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I've been meaning to say that I like your signature


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you found the vein! Pretty easy isn't it 

I'm about to bang my head on a wall and throw a tantrum worse than a 2 year old! :angry: I've been dealing with a down cow all day! :wallbang: and I still can't get her up :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry to hear about the cow 
And where have you been for the past million years?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I've been meaning to say that I like your signature


Thank you 

Sorry to heat about your cow Lacie..


----------



## Emzi00

Man, the topline on those goats from Pakistan is really scaring me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!
Yah, kids freaks me out a bit, but I love the ears!!


----------



## Texaslass

Works every time, I leave and then there's a party! *pout*

Sorry about your cow, Lacie. 
Skyla, for some reason I did not get the video. :shrug: I checked my email, but there was nothing there.

Agreed about the Pakistan goats. :shocked: It almost looks painful!


----------



## Emzi00

The ears are pretty cool, like a reverse lamancha! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Works every time, I leave and then there's a party! *pout*
> 
> Sorry about your cow, Lacie.
> Skyla, for some reason I did not get the video. :shrug: I checked my email, but there was nothing there.
> 
> Agreed about the Pakistan goats. :shocked: It almost looks painful!


Lol!

Really?? Hmm... I will resend the email... 
Did you get one from me at all??

Lol!

Haha! They are! I love Nubian ears and want to get a Nubian someday, and I always say I go from one extreme to the next! ROFL! LaManchas to Nubians lol!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Really?? Hmm... I will resend the email...
> Did you get one from me at all??


No! That's kind of strange. Then I thought maybe I typed my email wrong, but I went back and checked-nope, that's my email! :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. That is strange! Sometimes my email is real weird... And sometimes I don't know wether to send stuff again.. Cause I don't want to sound rude if they did get it lol!

But I just sent it again..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Huh.. That is strange! Sometimes my email is real weird... And sometimes I don't know wether to send stuff again.. Cause I don't want to sound rude if they did get it lol!
> 
> But I just sent it again..


Okay I'll go check.


----------



## Texaslass

Weird, nothing at all. :scratch:
Maybe you could just PM it to me on my account here? lol, sorry if it's a bother.


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be back in a bit guys.... don't have a party without me....


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm back.. I had to check the goats' hay, just switched from an alfalfa mix to grass hay, they haven't barely touched it for the past 1 1/2 days, but thank goodness when I went out half of it was gone... Oliver still looked more sunken in than I like, Billie is such a hog :lol: so I gave them more hay


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! My goats are picky about their hay too. We used to just get any old hay, but now we have some that's nicer, and they hardly touch it, dummies! Well, the three grown Alpine does anyway. The doelings seem to like it just fine. Don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone :grouphug: hope she'll be ok. Almost threw my back out trying to get her up, ouch. She's still got life in her, she's alert and bright, but just won't get up! She tried twice and that was it 

Meanwhile I'm looking for a neon orange halter, and a hot pink halter for my 2 younger calves. Proving to be difficult to find a really neon orange one, and one that isn't $40! The hot pink ones are easy to find, so no problem there.


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Lacie! :wave: So what was wrong with her (the cow)?


----------



## Emzi00

So I'm making a list of goats I want to buy next:
An alpine doe
An alpine buck
A myotonic wether
A Nigerian doe 
A boer doe

The boer doe may come before the others, I want to get one because I could show the kids at fair then sell them in the small animal auction, or I could eat them. I like the idea of showing then selling because I don't have to worry about diseases, the guy doesn't even do health checks!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure what's wrong, went out to feed this morning and she was down and wouldnt get up. Tried for about an hour. Gave her a B shot, some nurti-drench, electrolytes, probiotics,fresh grass and some hay and grain. Hopefully she'll get up soon!


----------



## Texaslass

If you have a Nigerian doe, you'll have to have a Nigerian buck, you know!  gotta have babies! Unless there's a buck nearby you could use... That would be better, actually. Bucks are not as fun to have around. Dirty stinky things...


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> If you have a Nigerian doe, you'll have to have a Nigerian buck, you know!  gotta have babies! Unless there's a buck nearby you could use... That would be better, actually. Bucks are not as fun to have around. Dirty stinky things...


 :lol: baby Nigerians are a must! I actually saw an ad for a Nigerian for stud... he looked nice!


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, I've been reading about the "diseases of the goat" lol, and without getting into a long discussion (very easy to do lol), which ones do you consider the most important to test for? People seem to focus a lot on CAE and CL, but they kind of ignore the rest. :shrug: IDK how important they are.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: baby Nigerians are a must! I actually saw an ad for a Nigerian for stud... he looked nice!


Although, if you already have an Alpine buck, he could keep him company!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll PM it to ya.. So strange... :/


I love my bucks!  they are so loveable and cuddly  though a little stinky in the fall lol! I still love them


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll PM it to ya.. So strange... :/
> 
> I love my bucks!  they are so loveable and cuddly  though a little stinky in the fall lol! I still love them


Lol, me too! I totally love my bucks! but if you didn't have to have them, it would save some hassle what with more pens, and rut season(ew) and all.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Although, if you already have an Alpine buck, he could keep him company!


 That would be the whole purpose of getting a myotonic! There is a farm a little ways aways that raises tested myotonics with blues eyes and a lot of them are polled! :lol: But hey, if I were to find a nice Nigerian buck, what's one more goat! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That would be the whole purpose of getting a myotonic! There is a farm a little ways aways that raises tested myotonics with blues eyes and a lot of them are polled! :lol: But hey, if I were to find a nice Nigerian buck, what's one more goat! :lol:


Haha! That's what I say! My mom only wants two bucks  so I have to sell one of my boys in the spring... But she also wants a LaMancha buck.. But I am keeping two Nigie bucks :laugh: I want two Munchie bucks too lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Well... y'all left me... I'll just go watch some goat videos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still here!! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Lacie, I've been reading about the "diseases of the goat" lol, and without getting into a long discussion (very easy to do lol), which ones do you consider the most important to test for? People seem to focus a lot on CAE and CL, but they kind of ignore the rest. :shrug: IDK how important they are.


Me personally, I test the bucks and the does for CAE, CL, and Johnes. I don't test the kids for CAE, since the parents are clean. The only way the kids could get CAE from a previously clean dam, is if you took the does off your property and exposed them to positive goats, then the doe could seroconvert and get CAE and pass it through her milk to the kids. But that is extremely rare. 
With CL, I feel that if they are from a clean herd, the entire herd is negative, and you've never had an outbreak of it, or exposed your does to it, they all should be fine.

Johnes is transmitted through feces, and again if you've never exposed them to it, they won't have it.

Tuberculosis and Q fever, etc, arent all that common, so I wouldn't worry about them.

So in the beginning I would test all of your herd for CAE, CL, and Johnes. After that if they all come up clean and negative for all of those diseases then I wouldn't feel that it would be necessary to test the kids from the does if the entire herd of clean anyway. I would test the kids for the diseases if you expose your does and bucks to outside goats or contaminated surfaces. And I would test kids from your entire herd if you take your does of your property and expose them to either goats and contaminated surfaces, because of the possibility of the does seroconverting and contracting a disease


----------



## Emzi00

Can't tell when the thing always says you're off :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa. Lacie. Just, whoa.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Can't tell when the thing always says you're off :lol:


Hehe! I is a ninja!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb.. Have to go give hay and water and dose with copper... Fun fun fun... Not! I'll be lucky to have my fingers when I come back in lol!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I would add, that I find Johnes important to test for, as it is a wastings disease. CAE, as it can actually blow open the joints, and CL as it us contagious to all species, including humans.

And if you feel the need, test for tuberculosis and Q fever, they are not that common, but its best to know they are clean from the start.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, for the copper boluses, why not use a bolusing gun? Saves fingers


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! Come back!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: I feel so alone! :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah Sarah! Come back! I wrote you a book of knowledge and you just leave!?!? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## NubianFan

I ban class on Monday nights.... I also ban one day weekends...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Okay, obviously no ones around. :/
> 
> I am shocked cause you. guys. don't. like. SWIMMING!??!!!!!!  or SNOW??!!! What is wrong with you?
> 
> Leslie, I LOVE swimming, and I don't even know how very well (not my fault) I can hardly stand to get out once I'm in.


Not true, I love both. I just stink at swimming


----------



## NubianFan

Welp, I might see you guys after class and I might not, depends on how tired and or loopy I am after class. Try not to re-invent the wheel while I am gone.


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! I just hate feeling like I'm drowning! :lol: That is one of the few ways I would not want to die! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have very strategic plans for reinventing the wheel! Just you wait... 
:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! Oh Lacie! You just keep cracking me up!:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hiiiiiiii guys!!! It's been so long! :lol: jk!  I missed y'all! I'm starving!


----------



## Emzi00

Food!!!!!!!!!!!! YUM!!! brb going to eat some fudge! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

That was good!!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah is back on! *gasp*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, for the copper boluses, why not use a bolusing gun? Saves fingers


We have one.. But I use small gel caps and the gun is way too big lol! It's just easier to have sore fingers lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, reading all the books y'all wrote while I was gone. I had forgotten that the goats had no alfalfa or sweet potatoe leaves today so when I went out to see them, I had to let them out to graze cause they weren't really eating their hay either.  anywho, then I started mucking out the barn.....


Thanks Lacie, that helps me. I think now I will just do the three diseases you said. Maybe someday down the line I will test for the others, but I like to take things one step at a time. 



Hi Sarah! Long time no see!


----------



## Emzi00

We got our Sarah back!!!! *parties*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah, know what I was thinking... Check your spam folder in your email for what I sent you.. Could have possibly went there! I'm just trying to figure this out lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Trying to watch y'all figure this thing out is entertaining! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Glad you think so!


----------



## Emzi00

Why don't you just post it on here? :lol: If Sarah doesn't mind! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sent it to her PM.. I am just trying to figure out why she wasn't getting it in her email...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the cow still won't get up, she has a bit of a fever, so I'm going to start antibiotics. Still stumped as to why she won't get up, really hoping it isn't a tumor pinching the spinal cord! :GAAH:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sarah, know what I was thinking... Check your spam folder in your email for what I sent you.. Could have possibly went there! I'm just trying to figure this out lol!


Yeah I'll check in a minute.

Cause she already PMd it to me Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Ohhhh Okay!


----------



## Texaslass

Finally got around to making that egg salad, yum! :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yeah I'll check in a minute.
> 
> Cause she already PMd it to me Emma!


 Yes ma'am she sure did!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tell me if you find it lol!

Hope it's something simple Lacie.. That would t be good!


----------



## Texaslass

Yep, both emails you sent we're right there in the spam folder!  I never thought to look there! I've never looker in there before, lol. I haven't had my own email account for long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yay! Well.. Not yay.. But glad they actually sent lol!
That is strange...

I don't check mine often lol! Once I didn't check it for a long while and I had TONS in there! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Hahaha! Hope they weren't too important! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... I get a whole bunch of random ranch/horse sales and stuff like that.. I have no clue even why!! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

tired of lyrics yet? :lol: Okay some videos.. Sarah the second one is the one to the lyrics I posted before..


----------



## Texaslass

I think I've heard the first one before, actually.Lets see, what music can I come up with?


----------



## Texaslass

Can't do links on this stupid thing. :veryangry:

Ever heard If Today Was Your Last Day by Nickelback? That's a good one.


----------



## Texaslass

You stalker you! Everywhere I go I am haunted by the "likes" of Emzi00!!!  :ROFL:


Well, I guess I'll go do some more mucking, bleh. Nobody seems to be here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is here!  just don't know they songs yous is talking about lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I think so... Nickelback is good in general! My brother just broke the mirror thing off the wall in the bathroom, it's like falling out, he tried to tape it to the wall *face palm* he's just going to take it out


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I is here!  just don't know they songs yous is talking about lol!


 The ones I posted they play on air1! you ought to know them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My brother just broke the mirror thing off the wall in the bathroom, it's like falling out, he tried to tape it to the wall *face palm* he's just going to take it out


:ROFL: haha! Boys :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> You stalker you! Everywhere I go I am haunted by the "likes" of Emzi00!!!  :ROFL:
> 
> Well, I guess I'll go do some more mucking, bleh. Nobody seems to be here.


 Well, yes! Of coarse! I can't help but like everything! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your stalking me now too! Lol! 11 like and most were from you lol


----------



## Emzi00

It happens :shrug: I probably am responsible for most of Lacie's, Sarahs', and everyone elses likes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

I actually just went and liked a lot more of Sarah's posts, just because she called me a stalker! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Too funny!

I get called a stalker by my friend lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I've been called a stalker by Lacie sooo many times..... 
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: we can be stalking buddies! :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Yess! Haha... combining methods for the greater good of stalkers everywhere...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, it's ok, I think I am the biggest stalker of all of you, though I prefer the term, private investagator  :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Heyyyyy guys!!! 


Skyla, could you send me that video too????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## Texaslass

Aaaahhhhhh!!!!! I came back to 12 more likes! :ROFL: oh you guys! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yes, Lacie definitely wins the stalker award, she's on here all the time and doesn't post!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes, Lacie has already informed us that she isn't a 'stalker' :roll: same thing  

Sure! I'll PM it to you now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, once again. Don't all post at the same time now!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I wish I could like posts on here 

I'll PM Austin to add a like feature to the app


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, it's ok, I think I am the biggest stalker of all of you, though I prefer the term, private investagator  :laugh:


Uh oh! Tell me what you know!!!!! 
Seriously, why would you want to stalk me?:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha, it's ok, I think I am the biggest stalker of all of you, though I prefer the term, private investagator  :laugh:


 Oh, really now.... Maybe we should put you to the test! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If only y'all knew my 'stalking' lol! There was a guy I liked, and I knew sooo much about him.. And I don't think he knew more then my name :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Well if it were put to you like this ; "Hi, I'm ____ and I'm a stalker, my rates are $200 an hour" or if it were like "Hi, I'm _____ and I'm a professional Private Investagator, my rates are $200 an hour"

Which person would you choose? The PI right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I wish I could like posts on here
> 
> I'll PM Austin to add a like feature to the app


I know!  I'm on the app 99% of the time and am sad I can't like stuff


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well if it were put to you like this ; "Hi, I'm ____ and I'm a stalker, my rates are $200 an hour" or if it were like "Hi, I'm _____ and I'm a professional Private Investagator, my rates are $200 an hour"
> 
> Which person would you choose? The PI right?


 I'd choose the stalker, more serious, more intense


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Uh oh! Tell me what you know!!!!!
> Seriously, why would you want to stalk me?:lol:


 :lol: well not you, just other people that I need info on :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well if it were put to you like this ; "Hi, I'm ____ and I'm a stalker, my rates are $200 an hour" or if it were like "Hi, I'm _____ and I'm a professional Private Investagator, my rates are $200 an hour"
> 
> Which person would you choose? The PI right?


ROFL! Well when you put it like that you make stalker sound creepy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: well not you, just other people that I need info on :shades:


Hahah!! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd choose the stalker, more serious, more intense


:slapfloor: You're ridiculous! Haha, if I had the money, I would hire two PI's to follow each other, just for my entertainment


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: well not you, just other people that I need info on :shades:


Good! I don't want to be stalked!  Now don't get any ideas!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here we go!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Well when you put it like that you make stalker sound creepy!


That's the point! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know!  I'm on the app 99% of the time and am sad I can't like stuff


Yeah me too!!!! I rarely go on the computer because my computers really old and slow, so I go on the app, and I can use the app laying down and just chilling and stuff...

I PM'd Austin about it, hopefully in a couple months it might get updated!


----------



## Emzi00

I really don't think anyone would stalk me, like, I'm not somebody worth stalking :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: You're ridiculous! Haha, if I had the money, I would hire two PI's to follow each other, just for my entertainment


Haha!! That's too funny Lacie! I would love to watch that! Haha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: You're ridiculous! Haha, if I had the money, I would hire two PI's to follow each other, just for my entertainment


And THIS is why I love ya! :lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol guys, lacie isn't kidding!! 

I'm still stumped on how she got my email!! 
I was stumped on how she found out the buck my doe was bred to but hey.. I let that one go cause that is pure god sent but yeah.... 
Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I am pretty sure I know how she figured out the buck thing  :shades: I got stalker qualities too


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Lol guys, lacie isn't kidding!!
> 
> I'm still stumped on how she got my email!!
> I was stumped on how she found out the buck my doe was bred to but hey.. I let that one go cause that is pure god sent but yeah....
> Lol


She got your email?!


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Lol guys, lacie isn't kidding!!
> 
> I'm still stumped on how she got my email!!
> I was stumped on how she found out the buck my doe was bred to but hey.. I let that one go cause that is pure god sent but yeah....
> Lol


I know! Lol :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We need to take lessons! ROFL!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We need to take lessons! ROFL!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Oh, yes! Dearest Lacie, wouldn't you be ever so kind as to give us some lessons!? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL:

Please?! *gives puppy face and bats eyelashes*


----------



## Texaslass

Bahahaha! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! That has never worked for me ROFL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Lol guys, lacie isn't kidding!!
> 
> I'm still stumped on how she got my email!!
> I was stumped on how she found out the buck my doe was bred to but hey.. I let that one go cause that is pure god sent but yeah....
> Lol


:ROFL: Haha, did that startle you?

I have years of experience "investigating"


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Haha, did that startle you?
> 
> I have years of experaince "investagating"


So many grammatical errors in that! :lol: I won't even try correcting it! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, will please give me Private Investigator (AKA stalker) lessons???

Pweeeeeeze???!!??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So many grammatical errors in that! :lol: I won't even try correcting it! :lol:


I swear, smart phones are not smart! :GAAH: Let me fix it.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie, will please give me Private Investigator (AKA stalker) lessons???
> 
> Pweeeeeeze???!!??


You forgot to bat your eyelashes and give her the pouty lip!  :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, anyone have tips on bringing a goat fever down? Ozzies doing so much better but still has a fever... Idk what to do?!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

*raises hand* Ma'am, would you please direct me to the sign up sheet?


----------



## Texaslass

Ditto.

Hey, page 600, here we come! :ROFL: It's almost embarrassing. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You forgot to bat your eyelashes and give her the pouty lip!  :ROFL:


Right
*bats eyelashes*
*gives baby deer eyes*
*eyes brim with tears of cuteness*
*sticks lip out sadly*
*then says:*
"Pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeze?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I swear, smart phones are not smart! :GAAH: Let me fix it.....


They are so annoying with the dumb auto correct!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Right
> *bats eyelashes*
> *gives baby deer eyes*
> *eyes brim with tears of cuteness*
> *sticks lip out sadly*
> *then says:*
> "Pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeze?"


ROFL!!! OMGosh LOVE it!!! HAHAH!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey, anyone have tips on bringing a goat fever down? Ozzies doing so much better but still has a fever... Idk what to do?!!!!!


Other then banamine, I;m not really sure... Sorry...


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, these skills are top secret :lol: . If everyone had them PI's would be out of a job!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I need to go take a shower, I'll check back in before I go to bed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey, anyone have tips on bringing a goat fever down? Ozzies doing so much better but still has a fever... Idk what to do?!!!!!


Antibiotics are good for fevers, benadryl, tylenol, stuff like that. Careful with the tylenol though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Darn! See! Told ya the eyelashes and pouty lip never works for me! :sigh:

K talk to soon Emma


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, these skills are top secret :lol: . If everyone had them PI's would be out of a job!


We won't tell a soul! We promise!! Pleeeeaaaasseee!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Hey, page 600, here we come! :ROFL: It's almost embarrassing. :lol:


Yeah... Almost... But it's also so totally awesome! Like this is a "chat room" for us!!!  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!! OMGosh LOVE it!!! HAHAH!


 that is my personal gift!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> We won't tell a soul! We promise!! Pleeeeaaaasseee!!!!


What she said! PPPLLLLLEEEEAAASSSSEEEE!!!!! *pouts, sniffles, & wipes tear from eye, then bats eyes for good measure*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Antibiotics are good for fevers, benadryl, tylenol, stuff like that. Careful with the tylenol though.


Okay- do I just use like human Benadryl? And how much/how do I administer?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah, we won't tell anyone! You could even make a top secret PI group!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Page 601 and post 6003! woot!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woot woot!


We're sooooo weird :lol: :slapfloor:

I mean, no offense, but it's true.... We goat people are a crazy bunch!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

6005!


That's crazy, I mean if we had a dollar for every post, we'd have $6,005!!!!! Can you imagine?!?!?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I gtg to bed y'all! See ya in the morning! Maybe... I've gotta get up early... :/ blech. 

Well night y'all!

I ban y'all because I don't want you to post without me 

I miss summer when Emma and I could stay up forever :'(


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> 6005!
> 
> That's crazy, I mean if we had a dollar for every post, we'd have $6,005!!!!! Can you imagine?!?!?!


We would be a rich bunch of gals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I gtg to bed y'all! See ya in the morning! Maybe... I've gotta get up early... :/ blech.
> 
> Well night y'all!
> 
> I ban y'all because I don't want you to post without me
> 
> I miss summer when Emma and I could stay up forever :'(


Awe! Night! :wave:

Y'all left me lol!
I'll just go drool over goats then lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We would be a rich bunch of gals


And we could buy more goats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe! Night! :wave:
> 
> Y'all left me lol!
> I'll just go drool over goats then lol!


Lol okay, bye skyla!  you changed your picture back!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!!  alright, night for real this time! 
:wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, we are pretty crazy! Good night Sarah! We'll miss you!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back! Y'all are crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> And we could buy more goats!!!!!!!!!!


That was my thought process! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol okay, bye skyla!  you changed your picture back!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!!  alright, night for real this time!
> :wave:


Such pretty goaties!  lol!

Yep! Just for you  lol! 
Night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Lol, we are pretty crazy! Good night Sarah! We'll miss you!


Yep  No denying that! ROFL!


----------



## Texaslass

That was a quick shower!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Emma!


----------



## Texaslass

I am being stalked again.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That was a quick shower!


For me, yes. I waste so much water with long showers :lol: I was in a hurry to get back, so I made it fast :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

byccombe said:


> i am being stalked again.


:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I am being stalked again.


I only liked one post! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm gonna have to go in a sec, were going to have family time. Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I only liked one post! :lol:


Yes, but you had to stalk me to know I posted it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Family time? Sounds horrifying to me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't worry, I went on the app while I used the computer to look at goat (bigger screen for me to drool over them  ) I came back on here and I had 10 likes! LOL!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Family time? Sounds horrifying to me...


Lol. Sometimes, yes. Tonight no, we're probably going to watch something.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yes, but you had to stalk me to know I posted it! :lol:


No, I clicked on the thingy to the right, I had already been reading that thread anyways


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, I won't press charges this time. I've got to go now, and I can't promise I'll be on here later, I need to get up in the morning and work. Bye! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bye Sarah  Have a good night


----------



## Emzi00

You pressing charges now? Check your likes! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma! Don't. You. Dare.like. All. Of. My posts.!!!! Seriously, that would make me look pretty weird to have a million likes under my avatar!!!  stop!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! You two are hoots!


----------



## Emzi00

This is just so tempting! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> This is just so tempting! :lol:


ROFL! My thought exactly!


----------



## Emzi00

I know... I think I should... then Lacie's, then yours or Sarah's.... but I would look soo weird having liked thousands of posts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! Would be kinda funny! Your an overachiever is all  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Okay, I'm going to bed, night guys! Don't go trying to stalk me, you'll never find out my secrets! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww  y'all are leaving me again! *sniffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah didn't say good night to me! :tears: *sob* I see how much she cares *sob*


----------



## NubianFan

hello my peeps


----------



## NubianFan

my peeps are all gone and I am heartbroken....


----------



## goathiker

Oh come on...40 pages in one weekend. What have you all been doing?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL they went wild I think. Hey Jill while you are on, quick question is gladiolus plants toxic to goats, because Dru wants to eat them constantly and I have been dragging her away from them. I figure they must not be, but wasn't sure.


----------



## goathiker

The leaves are mildly toxic. The bulbs more so. Don't let her go crazy on them but snatching a few bites isn't going to hurt her.


----------



## NubianFan

I just saw the scariest udder ever on craigslist. I would post it but they made that rule saying we couldn't unless we were planning to buy. But this poor goats udder looked like a horseshoe shape with two huge teats for the two sides of the horse shoe, it was just really strange.... Supposed an Oberhasli but looked like a ND


----------



## NubianFan

She hasn't gotten to the bulbs, thank goodness, but she goes straight for the leaves every time. I really don't want her eating them anyway as glads are my fav flower. They also love my hazel nut tree (really more bushlike) I try to keep them off it too but they are like velociraptors.


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is nearly midnight here, better crash


----------



## goathiker

velociraptors  I love it. They even have the look sometimes.


----------



## goathiker

Alrighty, Good Night.


----------



## emilieanne

Lol well I'm pretty good at investigating too(; but the email thing, I was confused!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just happy there is like no way for her to find my email! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm just happy there is like no way for her to find my email! :lol:


Better watch put, she's gonna randomly
Email you now! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I thought for sure I'd come bck to 50 new likes or something!! Phew!! :lol: Sorry y'all missed out, Jill and Leslie! You should come on more. 
I ban orthodonrtist appointments when you only have retainers not braces.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Better watch put, she's gonna randomly
> Email you now! :ROFL:


 If she wanted to email me she wouldn't have to stalk me! All she'd have to do is ask! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I know how she got Skyla's  I have it as well. Shall I send a random e-mail to prove it?


----------



## Emzi00

Why does everyone have each other's email?!?! I feel so left out!!


----------



## goathiker

I sent you mine and no one else has it or can find it


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie changed her picture!


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie changed her picture!


You're too funny. Is Lacie on? I need to go get busy for the afternoon.


----------



## Emzi00

No... I was just stalking her.... and she had changed it....


----------



## goathiker

ah hah


----------



## Texaslass

:angry: :veryangry: :wallbang: 

Oh, the shame! What will everyone think of me? :roll:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys!!! What you don't know, is I'm a pro stalker, for some weird reason, I know everything about this girl that lives relatively close to me, and she doesn't even know my name!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Can everyone please go to this website? It is a group that feeds kids all around the world! They also tell them about God! So please visit the website and possibly donate!!!!!!! Any donation is very much appreciated! For only $0.25 you can supply a meal for a hungry child! So please donate! It is completely secure! Thanks! 

http://grouprev.com/cls8thgrade


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys! Sarah, you seemed mad! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Naw!

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: I ban the heat

And I have volleyball, then soccer in this crazy heat!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, it is SO hot!!!! I cancelled riding horse tonight because of it, not fair to me or the horse!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! It's 95° here, but 100° with the humidity! Gtg, see ya later!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Byccombe) :tears: Come back!!!!!!!!!! :tears: I'm sorry!!!!! I'll stop liking all of your posts, just come back!!!! :tears:


----------



## Delilah

Hi :wave:

How are ya'll doing?


----------



## Emzi00

Okay. I just went outside and I was smelling the goats' minerals, but when I sniffed it some went up my nose, so I snorted it out, but now my nose stings... this is just so weird feeling...


----------



## NubianFan

you aren't supposed to snort goat minerals up your nose ya know... Have you got a neti pot? If so might be a good time to pull it out and use it.


----------



## Emzi00

What? I don't know what that is...  I wasn't snorting on purpose.. .... I just like the way they smell..... NOT a druggie. Seriously. Not. On. Purpose.


----------



## NubianFan

a neti pot is a device that allows you to wash your nasal passages, It is really good for people who have a lot of allergies or sinus issues. YOu mix up saline solution and pour it through one nostril holding your head just so and all this yucky gross stuff runs out your other nostril. It has nothing to do with drugs it is a natural remedy


----------



## Emzi00

Eww..... that sounds gross...


----------



## NubianFan

it is truly gross, but very effective as well.


----------



## Emzi00

Showing my support for suicide awareness day


----------



## Delilah

Emzi00 said:


> Showing my support for suicide awareness day


I was going to do that but I forgot :/ I'll write it on my arm right now thanks for reminding me lol!


----------



## NubianFan

ttyl gotta get some stuffins done


----------



## Emzi00

Yup! I remembered in German class today, but all I had on me was highlighters so... yeah...


----------



## Delilah

Lol! German class???? Woah! We can only take French and Spanish!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup. They have German, French, and Spanish at my school. German goes all the way up to German 5.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I know how she got Skyla's  I have it as well. Shall I send a random e-mail to prove it?


How do you have it?! Lacie has mine?! Whoa...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wait, I know! My website lol! But that is my parents email  unless you click one of the 'Email us' links. I put mine in there


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! Us stalkers!  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I painted my nails with two coats of lavender purple polish and even put bulletproof top coat on them. Yay me!


----------



## Emzi00

I mess up epically when I try to paint my nails, so I just don't! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm thinking about making a website... but I have no idea what I would put on it since I'm just starting my herd...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm thinking about making a website... but I have no idea what I would put on it since I'm just starting my herd...


You so should! It's do fun! I'm making one for someone now


----------



## NubianFan

I am terrible at painting my own nails, I can never be still long enough for them to dry... But some how I MADE myself just now as I was waiting for a phone call anyhow.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You so should! It's do fun! I'm making one for someone now


 Yeah! I'll make one and not tell y'all what it is! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't paint my right hand lol! It comes out looking messed up bad! My left looks nice though! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah! I'll make one and not tell y'all what it is! :lol:


Awe! No fair!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Well.... maybe I could if someone were to really want to see it.... but.... What's the fun in that?!?! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I can't paint my right hand lol! It comes out looking messed up bad! My left looks nice though! ROFL!


 I can't do either worth crap!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Well.... maybe I could if someone were to really want to see it.... but.... What's the fun in that?!?! :slapfloor:


Um looking at your goats!  and 'stalking' hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I can't do either worth crap!! :lol:


Haha! 
I still mess up a lot on my left but it looks much better then my right! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

It looks like a 2 year old painted my nails whenever I do them! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> It looks like a 2 year old painted my nails whenever I do them! :lol:


I let my daughter paint my toenails once when she was about 6 and she painted them all the way up to the first knuckle.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I let my daughter paint my toenails once when she was about 6 and she painted them all the way up to the first knuckle.


 :lol: That's usually how my nails end up!

I'm multi-tasking... goatspoting and website making..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It looks like a 2 year old painted my nails whenever I do them! :lol:





NubianFan said:


> I let my daughter paint my toenails once when she was about 6 and she painted them all the way up to the first knuckle.


Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: That's usually how my nails end up!
> 
> I'm multi-tasking... goatspoting and website making..


Oh yay!! What are you using to make your site? I love weebley!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup.. weebly  Just because so many of y'all seem to love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's awesome!  so simple and easy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'm thinking about making a website... but I have no idea what I would put on it since I'm just starting my herd...


Me too! Except I only have 3 goats... So yeah...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh!! Do it!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I mess up epically when I try to paint my nails, so I just don't! :lol:


Lol me too! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I don't know what I'd put on my website though!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, put what you plan to do, things you want to do, and introduce what you have done so far... that's what I'm doing..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ what she said! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too! Except I only have 3 goats... So yeah...


 *ahem* Two goats over here!


----------



## NubianFan

I am joining the two goat party!!! Now I have taken a hot mineral bath in BaTherapy and I feel mawvelous.... dawrling.....


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Where is everybody tonight?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, maybe if I convince my parents!


----------



## Emzi00

Hahahaha! Why inform your parents! I just leave mine out of the loop! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want food....


----------



## Emzi00

Oooh! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

I want a disturbingly large cheeseburger....


----------



## NubianFan

with mayo and dill pickle


----------



## NubianFan

or possibly swiss cheese and mushrooms instead....


----------



## Emzi00

I'm having shrimp fettuccini.. mom just made dinner... at 9:00 at night...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You had me till the mayo part  ick!


----------



## NubianFan

Tomorrow we are going to our county fair. The fair we didn't get to show any of our animals in this year. grrrrr


----------



## NubianFan

really any large meat burger would do... goat burger, turkey burger, whatever...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eww! Turkey shouldn't be a burger! It bacon for the matter.. Turkey bacon is just... It's just so wrong!


----------



## Emzi00

yummm....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hahahaha! Why inform your parents! I just leave mine out of the loop! :lol:


Lol because they would be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
mad if they found out!


----------



## NubianFan

j.o.y. Farm said:


> eww! Turkey shouldn't be a burger! It bacon for the matter.. Turkey bacon is just... It's just so wrong!


:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol because they would be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> mad if they found out!


 My parents would kill me if they knew half the stuff I do! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :rofl:


Hehe!  it is!


----------



## emilieanne

Longest day of my life.... 

Night guys!


----------



## NubianFan

emilieanne said:


> Longest day of my life....
> 
> Night guys!


 Now that just isn't even fair!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate my computer.... I want to shoot the dumb thing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> My parents would kill me if they knew half the stuff I do! :ROFL:


Like what?!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Like what?!


Well, most of it I don't want to announce to the public. But yeah.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, most of it I don't want to announce to the public. But yeah.


Lol well yeah... PM?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

G'night y'all! And G'night from my wonderful goaties!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Hey, no fair. We all want the dirt.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol well yeah... PM?


:lol: I'd rather not, maybe some other time. Good Night!


----------



## goathiker

Good night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Hey, no fair. We all want the dirt.


No thanks! Use your stalker senses and maybe you can find something! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Yess I is indeed funny


----------



## Emzi00

Okayy, night guys! Bed time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't let it go to your head :roll:


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Emma, and nobody is as bad as I was as a teenager


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Emma  

Lol goathiker!


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> Now that just isn't even fair!!!


Lol! How wasn't it fair? 
Morning guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Gaah! I didn't finish my algebra homework! I'll have to do it at school :angry:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban emzi00 for not finishing you're home work


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Gaah! I didn't finish my algebra homework! I'll have to do it at school :angry:


No way neither did I I totally forgot... But only have like 4 questions... So bye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*tsk tsk* naughty girls you! *shakes finger at you*


----------



## animalfamily

J.O.Y. is banned for *pointing fingers* XD!!

......I haven't visited this thread for a while. I will have to tell LittleBock [who created the thread] that it is still alive and kickin'. She's gonna freak out that it has over 6000 posts and counting !!


----------



## emilieanne

I ban animalfamily cause school sucks


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emmilie cause our AC is on the fritz. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban you both cause its like 90 out and we don't have an AC right now


----------



## goathiker

I ban you all cause it's the same here.


----------



## Texaslass

Here too. I don't mind the heat, it's not that hot, but it's really humid. Bleh. I ban humidity.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ me too!  blah! Hate it!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause she's logged in but not posting.


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry  my kindle stays logged on..


----------



## Emzi00

Are we suddenly banning again? If so, I ban all y'all, but particularly Lacie because she hasn't posted on here in a long time..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban you all because I'm picking up 6 oberhaslis tomorrow evening


----------



## Emzi00

What?!?!?!?!!! Obies!!!!!! Really!?!?!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, guess what I'm paying for them. You won't be able to! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

A ridiculous amount?  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes.... but try and guess how much they are all together!


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban you all because I'm picking up 6 oberhaslis tomorrow evening


I ban you because I want just 1 and can't fined one in my area


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmmm........... 600 or.... 1000..... or.... idk... I give up! You know that they are going to need to be on your website.. and signature...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL: told you you wouldn't guess it, and its an extremely ridiculous price!
$50 for all 6! That's like $8.30 each. Its a buck, 4 does (and a wether I don't want). Friend is getting rid of them


----------



## Emzi00

You could always send the wether to a certain buddy :lol: but that is awesome, and seriously wethers are SO sweet... you could always train him to be a cart goat and have him haul stuff for you :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

I can't believe you guys! I was on here like all morning(not really but a long time) and you came on two minutes after I left!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Umm....school!! And Lacie was out buying goats, so hush. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, but TWO minutes after I left!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for getting Oberhaaslis! 

That is so cool! I want one! You only need 3 does, right? You can send me the extra one, and the wether too, for that matter!


----------



## Texaslass

Here we go with the likes again. :roll:


So now y'all left again or what? :shrug:

I ban Humidity again!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for posting so many times in a row and for excessive use of the word "again".


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah I think she only needs two, she can send one my way too :lol:
To be specific, Lacie, the cost $ 8 1/3 a piece


----------



## Texaslass

I guess I started banning cause I was reading the beginning of this thread earlier and it reminded me that it's supposed to be a game.  

I only got to page 20.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I ban it being a game. There.


----------



## Texaslass

How do y'all get those nifty little +signs next to your username? Is it the premium membership or what?


----------



## Emzi00

:shrug: not sure


----------



## emilieanne

Sarah, do I have one?? If so it's the special membership thing


----------



## Texaslass

Okay I'm leaving so you and Lacie can have your little powwow without me.


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Sarah, do I have one?? If so it's the special membership thing


Nope, not on my screen. Just Emma, Lacie, and Cathy( at least that's who I've noticed)  hi BTW!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Okay I'm leaving so you and Lacie can have your little powwow without me.


But Lacie got off :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah.............


----------



## emilieanne

Lol hi!! 

Ok then idk what that is


----------



## Emzi00

Well hello there :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah.............


 What?!


----------



## Emzi00

Yay! Just making sure you're still here


----------



## Texaslass

Lol. Got to go now though! :laugh: see ya! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, so today when the algebra teacher was doing a problem on the board today while using the distributive property he drew the little lines to symbolize the distributing, he was all like "Taste the rainbow" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye *sob* I'm going to miss you *sob*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back! Haha Emma, I'll ship you the wether, you just have to pay the $400 shipping on an $8 goat :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. Umm... split it up half way? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No way! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I saw that you were stalking me earlier.... no need to freak out over a changed picture!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay.... onder: Hold on to him until 2018... I'll drive out there :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I saw that you were stalking me earlier.... no need to freak out over a changed picture!


Whose babies? Which doe that is..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wildflower's bucks this year, I dont have any pictures of her though. Here is one of her bucks, love his ears


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: lol you really need to take more pictures, and ones of them set up :lol: those pictures of clarice and gracie do them little justice :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I know! I'm keeping you waiting until spring/early summer though, so I can clip them again. Never have to clip gracie's face much because she doesnt grow a beard


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: told you you wouldn't guess it, and its an extremely ridiculous price!
> $50 for all 6! That's like $8.30 each. Its a buck, 4 does (and a wether I don't want). Friend is getting rid of them


No way!!!! SOOOOO JEALOUS!


----------



## Emzi00

*sputter* Doesn't grow a beard!  I LOVE beards! Okay I'll just keep stalking your website and remind you then


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> You could always send the wether to a certain buddy :lol: but that is awesome, and seriously wethers are SO sweet... you could always train him to be a cart goat and have him haul stuff for you :shrug:


You mean me, right?!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> You mean me, right?!  :lol:


Um. No. He's mine. I have dibs. I already said I was driving out there in 2018.... sooo No. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm not going to promise he's still here in 2018, he most likely wont be here next week....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> *sputter* Doesn't grow a beard!  I LOVE beards! Okay I'll just keep stalking your website and remind you then


Nope, she's like 4 or 5 years old, never even an attempt to try and grow a beard! Just the short face hair. So I guess she's got femininity down


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm not going to promise he's still here in 2018, he most likely wont be here next week....


I'm still driving out there anyways :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, she's like 4 or 5 years old, never even an attempt to try and grow a beard! Just the short face hair. So I guess she's got femininity down


Suzi is like that, only silly thing just grows like three strands of a beard!  but you can hardly see them most of the time. :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Well guys. I show in two weeks from Saturday. 

Uggg


----------



## Texaslass

Uggg? Isn't it fun?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah! Shows are loads of fun!!


----------



## Emzi00

Obviously not Sarah :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Um. No. He's mine. I have dibs. I already said I was driving out there in 2018.... sooo No. :lol:


I'll drive out in 2016!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie has a show in 3 days right? Or is it next month? 14th of something....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm not going to promise he's still here in 2018, he most likely wont be here next week....


What?! Why!? Don't get rid of him, you can make him a pack or cart goat!

And Emma, when is your website going to be up? May I have a link pleeeeeeeease


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What?! Why!? Don't get rid of him, you can make him a pack or cart goat!
> 
> And Emma, when is your website going to be up? May I have a link pleeeeeeeease


Might be a while..... and maybe :lol:

But Lacie, yes, cart goat... you NEED a wether  really!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie has a show in 3 days right? Or is it next month? 14th of something....


Ugh, I can't make it, the cow is still down and isn't improving much, I have to go out a billion times a day to check on her, give her shots, get her to drink water, feed her, hoist her up a few times a day to work her legs to get some circulation going, give her some probios, electrolyes, all this fun crap! Make sure is isnt on her side, the list goes on,

So no show for me :/


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: that stinks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, but it's ok, just gives the does another year to deepen their barrels and develop more udder


----------



## Emzi00

There you go again with your wordy words :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw that stinks Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'll drive out in 2016!


 No. :angry: Mine.


----------



## Emzi00

So, Lacie, you are showing next year then?


----------



## emilieanne

It's fun but I don't know if there's going to be a good ADGA judge or what & it's a jackpot show.


----------



## Emzi00

OMG!! Just found this picture of me from when I was little!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! :lol: I don't know what happened to me! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I don't know what else to add to my website, so far I have a home page and a page introducing my goats. Anything I can add quickly tonight? I have a few ideas but I don't feel like typing out huge paragraphs right now..


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, you're so cute!  It's weird, but the little you reminds me of someone, but I can't think who.... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I don't know what else to add to my website, so far I have a home page and a page introducing my goats. Anything I can add quickly tonight? I have a few ideas but I don't feel like typing out huge paragraphs right now..


A kidding schedule page of you plan to breed them, sales page?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A kidding schedule page of you plan to breed them, sales page?


Thanks!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Emma, you're so cute!  It's weird, but the little you reminds me of someone, but I can't think who.... onder:


Thank you  Do I remind of..... someone good?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks!


:thumbup: that's all I can think of off the top of my head that would be a quick thing..


----------



## Emzi00

Ughh so tired, why must school be so tiring? :sigh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I don't know what else to add to my website, so far I have a home page and a page introducing my goats. Anything I can add quickly tonight? I have a few ideas but I don't feel like typing out huge paragraphs right now..


Look at lacies website, she has like a million and one things


----------



## littlegoatgirl

G'night guys!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Look at lacies website, she has like a million and one things


Oh hun, I've read through her website like three times :lol: but yes I'll look again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Oh hun, I've read through her website like three times :lol:


 Lol!

Sorry I had to go again. Didn't have a chance to log out. Did anyone figure out the + signs? Just curious.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm on the app and don't see them... :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Curiosity killed the cat..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm going to bail, night guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Actually, that's good 'cause I need to go to bed too. Long day  G'night! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm on the app and don't see them... :shrug:


I can only see them at the bottom of the main page where it says who's online. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Uh.. Odd..


Night.. I'm all alone again.. *sniffle*


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I wasn't quite gone, but I'm about to be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My point exactly   lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, well good night for real now. :sleeping:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok..  night lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello, hello! I'm back, just pick 20lbs of dandelion leaves and clover for the cow. Should be good for the night, right? Still trying to jump start her rumen, not working so far  still trying though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope she gets better soon Lacie!


----------



## NubianFan

Just got back from the fair and my feet are killing me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you had fun! It was WAY too hot to be outside here today


----------



## NubianFan

I was just there so my daughter and her best friend could ride the rides. I stood there and walked up and down with them til I have blisters on my feet. They had fun though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

My spoils from the fair 5 pens, 5 emory boards, 3 pencils, 3 bags candied pecans, 2 soft mints, a key chain, a mouse pad, a five dollar coupon to a gift shop, a tattoo, a bag of sea salt and black pepper beef jerky, a pkg of soybean crayons, a crime prevention coloring book, an avon book, a button, two pkgs perfume samples....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh very nice!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter rode the scariest ride in the world, her best friend wouldn't' ride it with her, he said no way am I getting on that thing, she rode it twice, she isn't scared of any of the rides.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow nice! I'm a chicken of stuff like that lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Her friend was like I will just stand here and watch you, you knock yourself out if you wanna ride it. She thought it was great. I sure wouldn't have rode it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Too funny!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban J.O.Y Farm for thinking everything's too funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do say that a lot don't I?? Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban hurting feet and painful hands....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky!

I really should get to bed... It's 11:30... Night all *yawn*


----------



## NubianFan

I need to go too, I can hear my daughter snoring now.... LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, my daughter was frearless when it came to rollercoasters and carnival rides, until she went on one called the Zipper, and the carny didn't latch the door on it  , half way through the ride he noticed it, stopped the ride, and latched the door! She almost fell out! Thank god her brother was with her to help keep her from falling.

She's been leary of rides since, and with good reason


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope she gets better soon Lacie!


Me too, I still have a few tricks to get the rumen going, havent exhausted all my resources yet!


----------



## goathiker

How much beer do you have to give a cow?


----------



## usamagoat

i ban goathiker for not knowing how much beer to give to a cow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depending on the size, about a bottle or two, if the rumen really isnt working, try three. The darker the beer, the better.

I've got a favorite brand for doing just that, but the name of it isnt child friendly, lol.


But anyhow, I finally got her rumen going tonight, she is just chewing away now! Took her long enough, hadnt seen her chew a cud since monday morning.


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, always good to see them going again. 
One time on a different forum, I suggested beer to someone whose goat was having trouble. I was told that the goat would die writhing in pain from the small amount of alcohol. She informed me that Propylene Glycol was so much better. Yeah, she didn't like it much when I proved to her that it is also an alcohol.

I ban USAmagoat unless she can answer this question...When can a shot of whiskey save your dogs life?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: A beer killing a goat, that is just nonsense

I have no idea what the answer is, my brain melted.... not really but I'm getting a bit tired.


----------



## goathiker

I'll answer it tomorrow. See if anyone can guess. 
Yeah, I'm heading for some down time myself. Gotta get up and do it all over again tomorrow. 2 more fences, 1 barn roof, and a chicken house to repair. Then I get to clean culverts, yay.
Wish all this young energy on here lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure! Could use a more able body these days, my back and joints hurt! Lol


----------



## goathiker

I know what you mean... 

Well, I'll talk to everyone tomorrow. Night...


----------



## emilieanne

Goat hiker!!!!!!! What in the world?! 

4:11 and you're saying night? 
I was just about to wake up then! Lol 
Y'all are nuts. 

This really makes me feel like I'm made for cattle and hogs (with the times I go to bed & wake up) 
Lol goooood morning guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Morning Emilie :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Morning Emma and Emilie


Bye... Time for school...
I ban school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  out to milk and feed :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all wake up way too early! :lol: You YOUNG people that is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree! My goats think I get up too late lol!


----------



## NubianFan

This old chicken has been up a long time, I have already, fed and watered the animals, watered the plants, got daughter off to school, came home and did 4 progress notes for work from home.


----------



## NubianFan

ok headed in to work now, y'all have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to work in a bit too


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I agree! My goats think I get up too late lol!


Lol, I think mine do too.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, how is your cow today?


----------



## Texaslass

Hi peeps!! :hug: Just in time, I have some questions for Lacie. :lol: Shall I disrupt this already hopeless thread some more, or shall I PM you?


----------



## Emzi00

Hi!!! :hug: Disrupt please!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Havent seen her chew any cud yet today, she did manage to crawl a bit last night, she moved herself half way in a circle. Still bright and has an appetite for food, but not water. So I still have to force feed her water every day. Gave her some more shots today, picked her more grass, gave her some calf manna. 

She still cant get up on her own, she tries a few times a day, but can only get about 2inches max off the ground before she lays back down.


----------



## Texaslass

What in the world is wrong with the silly thing? Why would she not want water anyway? (In case you can't tell, I don't have a very high opinion of cows. We had a Jersey for a few months, and that was more than enough! :greengrin


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like how cows smell, eww.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont know, I have a feeling that part of the problem is her hip/leg though.

She refuses to drink water from a bucket, no matter what temp, or if its sweetend. And she will only drink sweetened electrolyte water from a bottle, wont touch it if its in a bucket. Weird animal, all the other animals drink the water.


----------



## Texaslass

I don't mind like, their fur or whatever, but their BREATH!  Can knock you out if you get in it's way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyway what was your question you had sarah?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I don't mind like, their fur or whatever, but their BREATH!  Can knock you out if you get in it's way!


:laugh: Hers doesnt smell bad right now, mostly smells like vanilla yogurt :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, so on with the disrupting: Lacie, I have not been able to feed calf manna lately, cause we bought half a ton of expensive organic feed among other things, so we're a little tight right now. SO, I have noticed a lack of growth in my doelings and the buckling, Storm. They are definitely still growing, just not wuite as fast as I would like, particularly Storm, as I want him to be as big as possible since we're going to be using him for breeding this fall (starting any day now with one of the girls).
He is 5 and a half months old, and weighs about 68 pounds. Is that really small, or only small to you?  I mean, what's the general weight of a buckling that age? He seems pretty healthy, hair's shiny and his eyelids are fairly pink. Oh, I should add that when we got him at 2 and a half months, he was pretty wormy and also had cocci. :/
Anyway, we are still feeding alfalfa, BOSS and 16% grain. Is that enough?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Hers doesnt smell bad right now, mostly smells like vanilla yogurt :ROFL:


Haha, that's better than fermented kale which is what our girl's always smelled like. :lol: We had acres of it, so she got a LOT of that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes that should be enough feed. He's decent size, general rule is 10lbs a month plus their birth weight. 

So for example, say he was 5lbs at birth, by a month old he should be 15lbs, by 2 months he should be 25lbs, so on so forth.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban migraines that put you in years in seventh period which is the teacher you hate most & a kid you have known for a while but use to REALLY annoy you says "what's wrong" then you get embarrassed cause it seems like you're a wimp & yeah. 
**end rant**


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So say he was 7lb at birth, going by the general rule, he should be 62lbs now, so he's right on track


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if it's ask Lacie questions time... Um, how did you get the pedigrees for your goats on your website like that? Like if someone were to replicate that design...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Emilie, that sucks!


----------



## Texaslass

Yay!! Okay, but I'm not done yet. 
I knew that about the ten pound a month rule, but I was just checking.  My 5 and a half month old Nubian/Alpine girl Fiona is 80 pounds.  I'm so happy, cause this is our first year raising any kids this long, and she's looking really healthy. 
Okay, also I was going to order the testing tubes from Jeffers cause I thought they had them, but I can't find them on there now, so was I just a doofus, or am I not searching for the right thing? 
Oh, and if I can only get Fortified B complex instead of straight B12, is that okay? I'm still going to get Iron injectable too, as the red cell isn't doing a whole lot. But maybe I wasn't giving it often enough....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, if it's ask Lacie questions time... Um, how did you get the pedigrees for your goats on your website like that? Like if someone were to replicate that design...


Copy and paste the names one at a time from the ADGA genetics site, use the space and enter bar on the keyboard to rearrange them. It doesnt work it you just try to copy/paste the entire pedigree from adga, it's just a mess if you try. So one at a time is the best way to go.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yay!! Okay, but I'm not done yet.
> I knew that about the ten pound a month rule, but I was just checking.  My 5 and a half month old Nubian/Alpine girl Fiona is 80 pounds.  I'm so happy, cause this is our first year raising any kids this long, and she's looking really healthy.
> Okay, also I was going to order the testing tubes from Jeffers cause I thought they had them, but I can't find them on there now, so was I just a doofus, or am I not searching for the right thing?
> Oh, and if I can only get Fortified B complex instead of straight B12, is that okay? I'm still going to get Iron injectable too, as the red cell isn't doing a whole lot. But maybe I wasn't giving it often enough....


 http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...lection/bd-3ml-blood-test-tube-100-count.html

Oh these things?


----------



## Texaslass

Hi Emmilie! Sorry about school.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Copy and paste the names one at a time from the ADGA genetics site, use the space and enter bar on the keyboard to rearrange them. It doesnt work it you just try to copy/paste the entire pedigree from adga, it's just a mess if you try. So one at a time is the best way to go.


 Thank you very much Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...lection/bd-3ml-blood-test-tube-100-count.html
> 
> Oh these things?


Yes, but I was going to get them from Jeffers....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Yay!! Okay, but I'm not done yet.
> I knew that about the ten pound a month rule, but I was just checking.  My 5 and a half month old Nubian/Alpine girl Fiona is 80 pounds.  I'm so happy, cause this is our first year raising any kids this long, and she's looking really healthy.
> Okay, also I was going to order the testing tubes from Jeffers cause I thought they had them, but I can't find them on there now, so was I just a doofus, or am I not searching for the right thing?
> Oh, and if I can only get Fortified B complex instead of straight B12, is that okay? I'm still going to get Iron injectable too, as the red cell isn't doing a whole lot. But maybe I wasn't giving it often enough....


Sounds like Fiona is doing good  lol

Jeffers doesnt sell the red top tubes, get those from biotracking or waddl, someplace like that.

Fortified is better than nothing.

And I think people told you that the red cell was once a week, when its supposed to be every day.... might be why it didnt work for you.


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks lacie! Hey Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah, sorry Emilie!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks littlegoatgirl! 

I just can't wait til October to finally get in to the neurologist!


----------



## Texaslass

Well, with the larger dose (of red cell)I wasn't sure how often to give it, so I was going to do every other day just to be safe, but we got really busy and it ended up being every other day, then once a week, then 2 days later.... yeah. 

Thank you so much, you're the best! :thumbup: Now I don't have to start ten different threads and sort though all the replies and decide what to do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey... Emilie.....there's still a lack of stuff on your website!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Well, with the larger dose (of red cell)I wasn't sure how often to give it, so I was going to do every other day just to be safe, but we got really busy and it ended up being every other day, then once a week, then 2 days later.... yeah.
> 
> Thank you so much, you're the best! :thumbup: Now I don't have to start ten different threads and sort though all the replies and decide what to do.


:laugh: No need to blow up the forum with the million threads you'd need.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: No need to blow up the forum with the million threads you'd need.


:ROFL:

Wait, was that an insult? :scratch:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> Wait, was that an insult? :scratch:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want to write me a sales policy so I can have a page for that? I really dread writing such a thing, it feels so complicated.


----------



## Texaslass

I guess it was. 

Well, I'm off to clean troughs, take down fences and build hay feeders! Toodle-oo! :wave: How do you spell that anyway??


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Anyone want to write me a sales policy so I can have a page for that? I really dread writing such a thing, it feels so complicated.


Maybe you could take notes from Lacie's or thegoatgirl (Ariella's)Cob Cottage Alpines. They just put up their list of planned breedings a day or two ago, I seem to remember a lengthy sales policy. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Guess so :shrug: 

Come back soon... I'm going to miss you


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Maybe you could take notes from Lacie's or thegoatgirl (Ariella's)Cob Cottage Alpines. They just put up their list of planned breedings a day or two ago, I seem to remember a lengthy sales policy. :shrug:


 Lacie's is soooooooooooo long!


----------



## emilieanne

I need one too. 

Lacie, I have done what my computer is allowing me to do lol but it's not much. 
I'm workin on it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats why she said take notes! :lol:

Well whats your deposit policy, pick up policy, and such? (how may days will you hold a goat, do you give refunds, how much time do they have to pick them up before you start charging board, things like that)


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thats why she said take notes! :lol:
> 
> Well whats your deposit policy, pick up policy, and such? (how may days will you hold a goat, do you give refunds, how much time do they have to pick them up before you start charging board, things like that)


onder: Well... you just summed up what I should include... so thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> I need one too.
> 
> Lacie, I have done what my computer is allowing me to do lol but it's not much.
> I'm workin on it!


Very good, very good. It's coming along, not so blank anymore


----------



## goathiker

Mine is basically...If you want an animal, come get it. If it gets sick after you buy it, that's your problem. If you want to jerk me around, the animal is no longer for sale. If you call me at 3:30 in the morning because said animal is chewing his cud, I will change my phone number.


----------



## emilieanne

Haha thanks! 

There was like 40 people in one day who looked at my website. I was like  
Then yesterday 11


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Mine is basically...If you want an animal, come get it. If it gets sick after you buy it, that's your problem. If you want to jerk me around, the animal is no longer for sale. If you call me at 3:30 in the morning because said animal is chewing his cud, I will change my phone number.


 :slapfloor: Omg... I just burst out laughing! I like it... so.. much..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Mine is basically...If you want an animal, come get it. If it gets sick after you buy it, that's your problem. If you want to jerk me around, the animal is no longer for sale. If you call me at 3:30 in the morning because said animal is chewing his cud, I will change my phone number.


Yep, first come first serve, whatever happens to it when they get it home is out of our control, and probably their fault. They wanna be a donkey about it, I'll probably keep the animal, show them off around town 

I've dealt with people calling at 3am too, *click* :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

okay... I'm going to write something up for a policy tonight.. then a bit of other stuff to add.. then I'll publish the site... then I _might_ give it out to some people...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whats the point of having a website if nobody can see it?! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

It's not done yet... and I'm not that confident as to broadcast it to the whole world


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Mine is basically...If you want an animal, come get it. If it gets sick after you buy it, that's your problem. If you want to jerk me around, the animal is no longer for sale. If you call me at 3:30 in the morning because said animal is chewing his cud, I will change my phone number.


:ROFL: lol


----------



## Emzi00

Just wrote one thing for the website... on to the next.... then I need to type it up


----------



## Texaslass

We actually *gasp* _hired_ someone to build our website, so IDK what it looks like yet. She's supposed to show us soon. We've been sending her all the text and photos.

Now before you start thinking it's weird...it is! For us especially. We do everything ourselves. But she is apparently really good at that kind of stuff, and she came highly recommended to us by several people. Plus she works cheap, and can do it much more quickly than we could. 
I was still kind of disappointed not to do it ourselves, but oh well.


----------



## Emzi00

Ha! It's definitely takes a while to figure some things out if you're like me :lol: It probably is easier to have someone do it for you though.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, it does save us some time. Hey Emma, now that you're going to have a website, don't ya think you need some more goats to put on there? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah... If Billie has a doeling I plan on keeping her, and I will be on the lookout for a tested registered doe as well... it might be a while before I actually have the money to support more than about four goats... when I turn 16 I will get a job and then I would be able to have more


----------



## Texaslass

Do you know someone nearby with a buck to breed her to?


----------



## Emzi00

Um, there are a few in the general area according to the ADGA membership directory... but I don't know how nice they are, but down in the southern part of the state there are some that I really like that I want to breed her to


----------



## Texaslass

Hey speaking of breeding her, how's she coming along, weight wise? Did you ever get to do a fecal check?


----------



## Emzi00

Well I haven't weighed her yet but I've been meaning to, she gets about 4 cups of sweet feed a day now, I'll be picking up calf manna and alfalfa pellets hopefully in the next week. I haven't had a fecal done, her lids are a light pink, not as dark as I'd like, I kinda planned on worming them before breeding her though, if she looks like she's getting very much wormier then I'd talk to my parents about a fecal... she looks a LOT bigger though!


----------



## Texaslass

That's great!!! :dance: Maybe you should post pics. :greengrin: I'd like to see her again.


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! Maybe later. My computer is still being stupid, and my kindle is charging right now... I wanted to show you pictures of the barn too.. I'll have to get some for you soon  onder: The best way for you to see her would be in person! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

SWEET FEED? *eww* *gasp* *choke*


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Some people don't have the resources to make their own mix, and it's cheaper for me too!


----------



## goathiker

Shhh, don't tell anyone but, mine are eating dry cob this month. Property tax time...


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> sweet feed? *eww* *gasp* *choke*


:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh you guys!


----------



## Emzi00

I finished writing my sales policy! :wahoo: Now to put it on the website!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey you guys I saw a river otter yesterday


----------



## Emzi00

Cool!


----------



## goathiker

That's neat. You don't see them that often.


----------



## NubianFan

I have lived in the country all my life and this is the first one I have ever seen in the wild. I have pet ferrets and he acted so much like them, he saw my car humped up his back and danced all the way across the road. He came up out of the ditch from a slew, over in the bottoms by this big river and crossed the road over to a river relief lake. It was about 45 minutes from where I live


----------



## Emzi00

Website is published! :wahoo: I got it all finished(for now)


----------



## NubianFan

I am making myself sick eating praline dipped pecans from the fair....


----------



## Emzi00

Eww.. I hate fair food. I swear I gained 5 lbs from fair because of how unhealthy the food was! Yuck!!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, and Lacie the number on my website is the home phone, so don't be a stalker and call it


----------



## NubianFan

LOL this isn't typical fair food. But yeah, probably not the healthiest thing either. At least it isn't deep fat fried.


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Website is published! :wahoo: I got it all finished(for now)


And do we get a link?!?


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmmm.... maybe...


----------



## Emzi00

www.bruzewskisfarm.weebly.com

Umm... that's it... but it's not much right now.. so don't go exploiting it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty please! With a cherry on top! *bats eyes and pouts*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks AWESOME!  love the template you chose 
Love the verse on your home page too


----------



## Emzi00

Why thank you  I'm extremely flattered :lol: I still feel like I'm going to be doing more to it though, just not sure what yet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Your welcome 

I know what you mean.. I am always doing little things to mine.. 

Right now I am busy making one for someone from the ground up  it's fun, and a lot of work lol! But I love it


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh I better get to bed! Good Night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good night  :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Great website Em! Night y'all, I'm up waaaaay to late... but... TOMORROW IS FRIDAY! Finally!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This week has sure drug on! Oye! And I have to work at 7:30 on Saturday   and I have like an 8hr day too! Urg!

Night all..


----------



## NubianFan

I am so tired and it is only 9:30


----------



## Texaslass

Wait! Don't go!


----------



## NubianFan

I am here with my tired self.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still here.. Sorta... *yawn* my back hurts and im tired lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol 

I can't stay too long, but it's nice you're here. 
Everybody goes to bed so early now.


----------



## NubianFan

edited out the lyrics to this song because not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol aren't we all tired? :lol: I spent the evening mucking out barns, squirting red cell down my goats throats and trimming hooves. It was great! :lol: I love being out there with them, and it was less hot then usual.


----------



## NubianFan

still the song I edited out.


----------



## NubianFan

My dad is still having trouble. He has been sick all day, been to the doctor twice today.


----------



## Texaslass

Don't make me sad. I'll be ray: for you.

Okay so what's bad celery? Never heard that one. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! It's like 9:00 and they all leave! Lol! 

Bad celery?? Interesting.... onder:


----------



## NubianFan

still the song.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I guess I should go now too. :/ I'll read about your bad celery tomorrow, Leslie. :laugh: Night!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, sorry!  night!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL try it stuffed with laughing cow cheese or goat cheese if you got it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Interesting... Lol!


Mmmm! That sounds yummy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe I should edit that? Maybe the weebles are being nasty in a hidden meaning in that song. I don't know, it isn't really easy to understand. Or maybe I am just dense.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm back from getting the Obies, the wether is huge! He at least comes up to the bottom of my ribs, big big boy, he's 7 and is already trained as a pack goat. The buck is in full blown rut and stinking up a storm :laugh: the oldest doe is a beef cake, she's sweet though, and the triplet doelings she has are wilder than a march hare! I'm going to be removing the horns on the does, the bucks horns are WAY to freaking big to attempt that, they are bigger around than my arm!

The doelings are put together extremely well, they would be great in shows!

The buck is registered, the doe isnt, but can be NOA, so can the doelings. 

Bucks name is Abner
Wethers name is Storm
Does name is Daisy, and the three babies are unnamed so far.

I'll get pics for ya'll in the morning, its dark out right now.


----------



## goathiker

Does Storm have horns? Probably huh, deal killer for me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes he does, but his arent nearly as big as the bucks. They are probably about an inch and a half in diameter. I was thinking about banding his horns, then I'd put the mini horse saddle on him so he could pack the tiny kids around :laugh: He could do it, the little children are only 20lbs


----------



## goathiker

That would work. Bean can do it and seems to enjoy it.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/my-grandson-hiking-17.html


----------



## Emzi00

Yess! Lacie you _need_ to keep the wether now! Lol :lol:
Morning y'all!


----------



## emilieanne

Morning all! 

New day, new spots for migraines that I didn't even know existed! 
Well, I'm not going to school so I will be working on my website when I'm awake, Emma put me to shame! Lol time to get crackin!


----------



## Texaslass

That's so exciting, Lacie! Can't wait to see them and :drool: over them!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, yeah, and meant to say, awesome website, Emma! :thumbup: And I agree with Skyla about the verse.  Cool stuff.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sounds like Fiona is doing good  lol


Lol forgot to say Fiona was 10 lbs when she was born, and her brother was 12.  We might have been feeding grain while the moms were pregnant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well here is the doelings, cant really get a good picture of them standing pretty because they are bat sh!t crazy! BUT I'll tame them down in the end, food is everythings best friend


----------



## Texaslass

Ooohhhh!!!! Pretty!!!  :drool:
And I think their horns are really cool!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is the bucks grandma, still looking for a pic of his mom, or aunt, guess I'll have to talk to the Udderly-Crazy breeders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Pretty! :drool: and I don't like Obies!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ Pretty! :drool: and I don't like Obies!


What???!!!!! Why not?!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well those horns are coming off, whether you like em or not! :lol: WAY too many injuries can happen, and I sooooo don't want to deal with that. Plus its REALLY hard to deal with a milk goat with horns


----------



## Texaslass

:tears: :tear: :tears: :tears:   :mecry: :mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, the kids were born 4-14 this year, so they are 5 months old, and their mom is still nursing all three of them! I'm gonna tape her teats (when I can FIND the roll of tape, it vanished the last time I went to use it...), see what kind of an udder she's got. You know she has to have good production to nurse triplets without supplementing any of them


----------



## Texaslass

Soo.. they weren't being fed grain? She _must_ have a lot of milk!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is one of the bucks cousins, Sangria


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Soo.. they weren't being fed grain? She _must_ have a lot of milk!!


Nope, just grass hay


----------



## Texaslass

Looks like some really nice bloodlines you got there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, not bad for an $8 buck! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, did you get my last PM? Just checking....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I did, forgot to reply! Hold on a sec


----------



## Texaslass

That's okay, you're all distracted with your awesome $8 goats, I understand! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> What???!!!!! Why not?!!


You should see the Obies around here! You would understand! ROFL! They are simply horrid looking! There are some that look pretty nice, but the majority that I have seen, haven't impressed me... Lets put it this way.. The last two ring show I went to, the one breeder forgot, and milked her doe after the first ring where she had won grand, (I sadly was busy when they were showing Obies in the ring 1 so didn't see it full...) that doe went in and won grand in ring 2 MILKED OUT! LOL! The other does just weren't very pleasing to the eye IMO.. 
Now, if there were more like the ones Lacie posted, I would like them a bit more  but even the majority I have seen online and such I just don't like... The only thing they got going for them IMO is their color LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ :laugh: Funny! The obies I like the most are from Vanjust


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I don't know much about showing, lol, so IDK the significance of a goat winning while being milked out. 
I just really like their coloring, and everything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> That's okay, you're all distracted with your awesome $8 goats, I understand! :ROFL:


I know, I still can't believe he only wanted $8 a piece for them!

I will tell you this....their kids will not be so cheap! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Well, I don't know much about showing, lol, so IDK the significance of a goat winning while being milked out.
> I just really like their coloring, and everything.


35% of your score is on the udder, so she must have been put together well to win that, or the judge was going off of what her udder was before the lady milked her out


----------



## Texaslass

Ahh, okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 35% of your score is on the udder, so she must have been put together well to win that, or the judge was going off of what her udder was before the lady milked her out


She was a pretty doe (the nicest looking Sr there that I can remember...) 
There were different judges in both rings so... I don't know what the other judge would have seen of her from the other ring... :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, did she have a really fleshy udder?


----------



## NubianFan

Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, did she have a really fleshy udder?


Not that I remember....

Headed out to work


----------



## Emzi00

Hey guys! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello there :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie! :dance: So.. how are the Obies? :lol: Is your cow doing better?


----------



## NubianFan

Your new obie doelings are adorable even if they are bat @#$% crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

Now gooooooodbbbbbyyyyeeee all for a while at least gotta go get my doeling (human) from school


----------



## Emzi00

Bye! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Hi!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: *jumps for joy*


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: *jumps for joy*


Awwww! :blushes:

I'm bored cause everybody hied themselves to the thrift store, leaving only me and my sis.  I love going to the thrift store, only reason I didn't freak is cause it closes pretty soon, so I wouldn't have been able to spend enough time. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie! :dance: So.. how are the Obies? :lol: Is your cow doing better?


They're good. That buck is stinking up a storm though! I've never had such a smelly buck! Hopefully he's going to be bringing all the does in heat, and the rest of the bucks in rut 

Guess what, I have FIVE bucks now! What the heck am I going to do with all these bucks!!!

She's still down, but she is trying to move around more, so thats good. She turned herself around overnight, and moved about a foot forward over the course of a few hours.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, tonight I think I have to pick up a bunch of apples from my brother's property for bait for youth hunt this year... and I'm going to be copying down terms, home remedies, and medicines,wormers & doses off of Lacie's website into a notebook


----------



## Emzi00

That's cool Lacie, I think.. I don't really care for cows :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, tonight I think I have to pick up a bunch of apples from my brother's property for bait for youth hunt this year... and I'm going to be copying down terms, home remedies, and medicines,wormers & doses off of Lacie's website into a notebook


It'd be faster to copy/paste it onto a blank page and print it! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

There is a guy digging in the trash near the school.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It'd be faster to copy/paste it onto a blank page and print it! Lol


But it needs to be in the notebook :lol: I don't like taping or gluing stuff, it never turns out well plus if I write it out it helps me remember stuff


----------



## NubianFan

I am watching him from my car. This is the trash at a carwash


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> There is a guy digging in the trash near the school.


:ROFL: hahaha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's cool Lacie, I think.. I don't really care for cows :lol:


Dont care for cows? How can you say that when there is all these cute little faces out there!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> There is a guy digging in the trash near the school. I am watching him from my car. This is the trash at a carwash


What the heck!?! Thats weird...


----------



## Emzi00

Okay.... I see your point.... they are cute...... 
I just don't have enough room or money for a cow so stop with the ridiculously cute pictures :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Awwwww!  I like baby cows! I miss our little Red Bull.  He was our Jersey's calf- half red Brangus, so he was actually red.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie! You added the Oberhasli's to your signature! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I did,  , I figured if I was gonna feed them, they might as well be in the sig, and eventually on the website, when I take their horns off. But I guess I could put them up there sooner, and photshop their horns off...


----------



## Emzi00

Photoshop the horns off :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to raise Hereford cattle, the calves are just so cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Photoshop the horns off :lol: :slapfloor:


Extreme I know! :ROFL: Lol, I could do that though


----------



## Emzi00

Awww... 
What did I say about the pictures? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Aww, CUTENESS! I must hug it! :hug:  What a sweetie.


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh stop posting at the same time... but yeah I would go through with photoshoping so I can drool over them :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't scare y'all away, did I? :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, no, I was just waiting for somebody else to post. I'm not exactly a sparkling conversationalist right now.


----------



## Texaslass

Was it something I said? :tears: Did everybody leave?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no I'm back, I was thirsty, then got distracted etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So if I were to take the horns off them in photoshop, it would be something like this. I did this quickly, so obviously for a website I'd take my time, but this is my example 

P.S. I know I took the second does leg off, but it was more convenient to take it off, and I also need to finish the top of the heads on them all, take out some more background etc


----------



## Emzi00

I like it! :lol: Sarah, I had to do chores, "or else" then I went out to take care of the goats


----------



## Emzi00

Have to go get apples. I'll be back


----------



## Texaslass

:sigh: come back soon!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dont care for cows? How can you say that when there is all these cute little faces out there!?!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE cows!!! I want one so bad!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol hi Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hiiii!!! I gtg going out I eat!!! That NEVER happens! Be back in an hour or so!


----------



## Texaslass

Okey dokey, bye :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Sarah, I went out to see how much Billie weighs today, and she has gained close to 15 lbs in less than a month! :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

That's awesome!!!! :leap: You must be in a good area- like, as in no worms or cocci. lurking about. :dance:

I'm a little jealous.  I'm not sure, since we've only started doing fecals this year, but I'm pretty sure we have to worm every 2 or 3 months. :/

And there's coccidia in the ground.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm back! Dinner was DELICIOUS!  but I ate too much and i think I'm going to burst! Yikes! So... Anyone got cheap cows/calves for sale?!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh I hope we don't have a lot of worms! :lol: I'm still thinking about worming them this fall though. Oh and I'll be getting calf manna and alfalfa pellets this Sunday, so I'll be starting them on that as well


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm back! Dinner was DELICIOUS!  but I ate too much and i think I'm going to burst! Yikes! So... Anyone got cheap cows/calves for sale?!


:slapfloor: Not Lacie! Her animals are so amazingly expensive! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw man! Maybe she could cut me a sweet deal, like some $8 goats!


----------



## Emzi00

She'd cut you a sweet deal on her stallion Chief :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What kind of sweet deal?


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, idk, she said that to me a while back :lol: like those exact words, but I'm not exactly sure what kind of sweet deal :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, idk, she said that to me a while back :lol: like those exact words, but I'm not exactly sure what kind of sweet deal :lol:


Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, that crazy bat! Lol, no offense Lacie :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol 

Speaking if her, where is she?

Laaaaaaaaaaacie
Maaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Emzi00

You know what, I think Lacie would be able to tell you about cows onder: I mean she does have cows...


----------



## Emzi00

Added my website to my signature


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is on!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm just lurking around, stalking you all :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I'm used to it  Any who, Sarah wants to know about cows


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie!!!

:d


----------



## Emzi00

*tapity tap tap, tap tap*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes?


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah wants a cow, but she wants to know more etc etc


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So go to my thread 


Tap tap tap


----------



## Emzi00

Tap tap tap lol we're so impatient :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, alright I'll look at it.


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: impatience pays off :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, I'm just here looking at Chief again, like, why can't I live in California :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

onder: Hmmm, you like him I see.... me thinks we could have something arranged....


----------



## Texaslass

Hey just got back from milking. Sweaty!!! LolSo double trouble is back! It's been a while! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! I wish, but no my parents wouldn't let me get a _stallion_ from a _strange old lady_ who lives in _California._ Haha! But yes, I do like him  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hello there, 'bout time you got back!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Hey just got back from milking. Sweaty!!! LolSo double trouble is back! It's been a while! :lol:


We back in business bruh! Haha (my fail attempt of sounding gangster)


----------



## Texaslass

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Where have you been Sarah? Avoiding us? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Haha! I wish, but no my parents wouldn't let me get a _stallion_ from a _strange old lady_ who lives in _California._ Haha! But yes, I do like him  lol


What if I had him _gelded_, and you bought him from my _daughter,_ and had him hauled to you in _Michigan?_

Hmm? What then? :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, dosed everybody with red cell again tonight (did it last night too) I'm gonna keep giving it till I can get the iron injectable and stuff.Man, I really need a bigger income! The parents don't like spending so much on the animals, and I get tired of asking, but what I would like to do is get another fecal done. It's been a while, and I would like to know for sure that that's not part of the problem with the anemia. :/


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Where have you been Sarah? Avoiding us? :lol:


I wasn't gone THAT long! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What if I had him _gelded_, and you bought him from my _daughter,_ and had him hauled to you in _Michigan?_
> 
> Hmm? What then? :laugh:


Oh so tempting... hmmm... gosh, is your daughter any less crazy than you? :lol: which daughter are you referring to? :lol: very unlikely but... I like the idea :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I wasn't gone THAT long! :lol:


Yes, you _were._ :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

BTW Emma, I assume your website name is your last name? If so, it's just as bad as mine! :ROFL: And that's saying something! LolIDK if you were with us at the time, but we were sharing our ancestry at one point. What nationality are you? :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh so tempting... hmmm... gosh, is your daughter any less crazy than you? :lol: which daughter are you referring to? :lol: very unlikely but... I like the idea :laugh:


The youngest one, and no, she's pretty looney too


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The youngest one, and no, she's pretty looney too


:ROFL: I guess it runs in the family! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> BTW Emma, I assume your website name is your last name? If so, it's just as bad as mine! :ROFL: And that's saying something! LolIDK if you were with us at the time, but we were sharing our ancestry at one point. What nationality are you? :greengrin:


Haha, yes, that's my last name, I wasn't feeling very creative :lol:

Well I'm:
German
Polish
English
Bohemian

In that order, those are my big four, plus a crapload of other little stuff that I'm not completely sure about.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :ROFL: I guess it runs in the family! :lol:


:slapfloor: I guess so! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I just had the BEST night out in a while.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay the guy digging in the trash at the carwash next to my daughter's school was also driving a riding lawnmower. He was getting A LOT of stuff out of the trash and putting in in a milk crate he had attached to the "hood" of his riding lawnmower, and this riding lawnmower was seriously old, it looked like a 1980's model or older. Just weird.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Emma, what about this one, I'd cut you an even sweeter deal for her! 

(I hate this one the most, this is Visalia)


----------



## Texaslass

That's great, Leslie! 

Emma, I thought there might be Polish in there, what with the "ski" at the end.  that's cool, though I was thinking you gonna say you had some Irish in there somewhere. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, Emma, what about this one, I'd cut you an even sweeter deal for her!
> 
> (I hate this one the most, this is Visalia)


Aww! I must ask why you hate her  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys I just had the BEST night out in a while.


What'd you do?



NubianFan said:


> Okay the guy digging in the trash at the carwash next to my daughter's school was also driving a riding lawnmower. He was getting A LOT of stuff out of the trash and putting in in a milk crate he had attached to the "hood" of his riding lawnmower, and this riding lawnmower was seriously old, it looked like a 1980's model or older. Just weird.....


Wow, that is seriously weird :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, Emma, what about this one, I'd cut you an even sweeter deal for her!
> 
> (I hate this one the most, this is Visalia)


NO! I want her! Emma can have chief, he's probably too small for me anyway. 
Unless she's mean or something, otherwise I have dibs!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Aww! I must ask why you hate her  :lol:


If you met her, you'd know immediately......


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> That's great, Leslie!
> 
> Emma, I thought there might be Polish in there, what with the "ski" at the end.  that's cool, though I was thinking you gonna say you had some Irish in there somewhere. :lol:


One of the few I'm probably not! Lol umm I have some French Indian and a bit of Italian as well, but very little :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> NO! I want her! Emma can have chief, he's probably too small for me anyway.
> Unless she's mean or something, otherwise I have dibs!!!


No, no, not mean. But can you say FENCE THRASHER!?!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you met her, you'd know immediately......


Details Lacie, details! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

What exactly does a fence thrasher do, may I ask??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Details Lacie, details! :lol:


Me agrees


----------



## NubianFan

Here is my big night out on the town. Daughter's birthday is coming up so after picking her up from school we drove the 15 miles on into a little town near us to pick her up an Ipod Nano. Her papa gave her $75 for her birthday and she was going to use that and some money out of her savings account to buy it. The Ipod Nano was $145. We get there and the girl at walmart says does it have to be an apple product because we have a better mp3 player that does more for $35. It was called an Eclispe. So daughter decided to get that instead! Score one. Then daughter used the rest of her birthday money to buy barbells and a resistence band so she can work out. Score two. Then a handsome man offered to help me load my groceries and feed in the car in the parking lot. I had bought two bags of deer corn for the chickens and ducks (we have a grinder) and a huge bag of cat food , big pkg bottled water and some small amount of groceries. He loaded all of it in my car for me. Score three. Then we went to eat and the restaurant had ribeye steak with a crab meat stuffed portabella mushroom for their special tonight which is what I had and it was DELICIOUS. Score four. Then we got home and I wormed the goats with a tapeworm wormer, and let the goats and the ferrets outside to play. The goats in the yard to browse/graze and the ferrets in their special ferret playpen. The goat and ferrets had a blast. Score Five. Awesome night so far!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but Visalia is a huge girl, she's almost 16 hands tall (that would be 64 inches). she is half quarter horse and half mustang.

And yes, Chief may be a tad too small for you, being half pony and all.... This is chief's mamma Nacoma, she's shetland pony, but she's registered as a mini horse. Chiefs dad was half mustang, half quarter horse.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sounds great Leslie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> What exactly does a fence thrasher do, may I ask??


Exactly as the name suggests....
Buffalos right over any fence you put up, I'm considering Rhino fencing, the stuff they have at the zoos to keep rhinos and elephants and such from getting out.

But yep, doesnt matter if its cattle panels, corral panels, barbed wire, livestock wire, no climb, wood, nothing will keep her in if she wants out! Even a hot fence, just goes right through it..... That would be why I hate her....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds freaking fantastic Leslie! When is your daughters birthday?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, best idea would be to ship _me_ out to California so I could drool over them in person! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, you don't know, but the picture on the home page of my site is one my dad took when he went out west snowmobiling


----------



## NubianFan

Her birthday is the 19th. I already got her the big gift a used 4 wheeler. I got it back in the summer because we found a good deal on it, so I told her it was her birthday and Christmas big gift and she put in $300 of her own money out of her savings. (this kids is a serious saver) Anyway. I am going to get her a gas can filled with gas for her 4 wheeler and probably some comic books and possibly a sky lander figurine for her Wii game. I am also getting her some saxophone reeds but I don't really consider that a birthday present because she has to have her reeds for band. 
Her papa gave her the birthday money early because he was having surgery and he told me he was afraid he might not be here for her birthday.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool!


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all leave? :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

That all sounds great Leslie! 

And Lacie, eh, I guess you can keep her. Other than the fence thrashing, she sounds great though!


Oh, it was no fair, a guy was cantering down our road on a horse to night! Right by our driveway, back and forth, tormenting me! :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all leave? :tears:


No, sorry, had to do some stuff, annnndd I'm getting weird looks again...  so I may have to log off early tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

Jeesh, just tell them "Emma is holding me prisoner" :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Hehe, that would probably get me more weird looks.


----------



## NubianFan

No my computer is being painfully slow.


----------



## Emzi00

I know! :slapfloor: That's why I suggested it! :lol: Just refer to the crazy people online :lol:
My brother asks if I'm talking to "the crazy old lady in California" whenever I'm on my kindle! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all are going to think this is weird but I always seem to have a really great day on a Friday the 13th.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Y'all are going to think this is weird but I always seem to have a really great day on a Friday the 13th.


:ROFL: hahahaha ha! I believe it! Superstition ain't the way you know! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I know! :slapfloor: That's why I suggested it! :lol: Just refer to the crazy people online :lol:
> My brother asks if I'm talking to "the crazy old lady in California" whenever I'm on my kindle! :lol:


:ROFL: Oh god, that doesnt make me look bad at all!

I am banning this time! I ban Emma for using too many "lol" emoticons!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Her papa gave her the birthday money early because he was having surgery and he told me he was afraid he might not be here for her birthday.


Aw! :'( sad!


----------



## Texaslass

I was about to ask where you went Lacie, then I saw the book you wrote about cows. That's cool, I'm gonna read it in a sec.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Oh god, that doesnt make me look bad at all!
> 
> I am banning this time! I ban Emma for using too many "lol" emoticons!


Oh hush, you know that I adore you! :lol:
My brother is just really jacked up! :lol:
And I like the "lol" emoticons, they make me happy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I was about to ask where you went Lacie, then I saw the book you wrote about cows. That's cool, I'm gonna read it in a sec.....


Lol, exactly what I thought!  I ban the crazy old lady in California for writing like 600 books... (PS you should actually write a goat book!)


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol, exactly what I thought!  I ban the crazy old lady in California for writing like 600 books... (PS you should actually write a goat book!)


Agreed!


----------



## Texaslass

Read it! Very nice of you to break it down like that. I would've been grateful if someone had told us the pros and cons before we took that on!


----------



## Emzi00

It was indeed a good read, but just another reason I wouldn't want a cow! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I think Lacie should be a 4-H leader. Our 4-H leader isn't the greatest, Lacie move to Arkansas and start a 4-H club.


----------



## goathiker

Back from shopping...Hey, if groceries get anymore expensive I might be the bum digging through the dumpster. I can't afford a riding lawn mower though. Be me Bean...Goat Bum.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too, before I started with cows an old cattlewoman told me "you can feed 2 cows on the amount of feed it takes to feed 1 horse!" 

Oh, Phillis, how wrong you were! 

So, I decided to raise cows, since she told me that, and thats when I found out a bull eats more than my herd of horses! 

I think she was crazier than me though, when her cows got pink eye, she would give them an LA200 shot in the eyeball itself! Cleared it right up though


----------



## NubianFan

We used to raise Polled Herefords and while they are so pretty, they are so dumb... Not polled Herefords necessarily but just cows in general. I like cows and then I hate them. I would like them better if they weren't so dumb and break out of the fence so much.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I think Lacie should be a 4-H leader. Our 4-H leader isn't the greatest, Lacie move to Arkansas and start a 4-H club.


Or we could all go to California? I think that would be better :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I think Lacie should be a 4-H leader. Our 4-H leader isn't the greatest, Lacie move to Arkansas and start a 4-H club.


I was a 4-H leader for a while :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Back from shopping...Hey, if groceries get anymore expensive I might be the bum digging through the dumpster. I can't afford a riding lawn mower though. Be me Bean...Goat Bum.


 Do bums have riding lawnmowers though??? I think this might have just been his warped hobby. I don't know, this is a town of 700 people, it isn't like it is a big city with homeless people. It was just strange.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> We used to raise Polled Herefords and while they are so pretty, they are so dumb... Not polled Herefords necessarily but just cows in general. I like cows and then I hate them. I would like them better if they weren't so dumb and break out of the fence so much.


Hey! That was the first cattle breed I started with!  They do break out a lot, can tell you how many 3am phone calls I've had "your cows and horses are on the freeway!" WHAT?!?! :lol: I hate those mornings!


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Do bums have riding lawnmowers though??? I think this might have just been his warped hobby. I don't know, this is a town of 700 people, it isn't like it is a big city with homeless people. It was just strange.


 Sure they do. I live in outside of an unincorperated township of 200 people. We have several resident homeless. 1 with a riding lawnmower, several with bicycles and trailers. They pick up cans and bottles for their money. Most of them will trade a days work for a meal and a shower. I don't know, it's not unusual here and not really looked down on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lots of homeless people here, most have bicycles or shopping carts though, they dont have mowers or such.


----------



## Emzi00

Shopping carts :laugh: Lacie are you afraid of the ones that have shopping carts?


----------



## NubianFan

He may have been homeless then, I know in the town of about 35,000 near me there are some homeless. He was dressed fairly normally but I suppose that is possible as well. At first I thought he was digging out cans, there are a lot of people around here that do that, but he was pulling out little slips of papers, and putting them in his pocket and then he picked out an entire bag of garbage and didn't even open it and put in his milk crate. He waved at some people waiting in the school pick up line so I am guessing they knew him.


----------



## goathiker

We have a group in the out back that's interesting. Their grandparents dropped out of society in the '60;s and they have been living in the back woods ever since. We see them occasionally washing their clothes in the lake up there. They live on the run...No settlement or anything permanent. 


If anyone wants Jersey steers, you can get them for $10.00 a piece around here. Holsteins for about $50.00.


----------



## Texaslass

No cows for me thanks! 

Okay guys, I need to turn in, market tomorrow!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## goathiker

At a carwash? Bet it was a bag full of used rags. Lots of uses for rags.


----------



## goathiker

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Night Sarah :wave:


You're happy I'm going? *sob*


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> You're happy I'm going? *sob*


No, of coarse not :tears: but you need your sleep..


----------



## Texaslass

I stayed just to hear you say that.  :lol:

Okay good night for real now! :wave: :sleeping:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I think Lacie should be a 4-H leader. Our 4-H leader isn't the greatest, Lacie move to Arkansas and start a 4-H club.


Yep. It's official. We all have to go to CA with Lacie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I gotta sleep now too y'all, night!


----------



## Emzi00

Night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Night!


Gee, you seem so sad I'm leaving!    B back in 15 or so, but then I really gotta sleep


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry it takes to long to type out emoticons. I'm taking notes off of Lacie's website right now..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha that's okay- G'night for real!


----------



## goathiker

good night...too late


----------



## Emzi00

SO MANY NOTES!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!! Okay, now I'm cool, calm, and collected :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Jill you never did tell us when a shot of whiskey could save a dogs life?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Okay. A shot of whiskey can save your dogs life if he drinks anti-freeze. If you get a shot of whiskey down him quickly and get him to the vet, the whiskey will fill the receptors in the liver and keep the anti-freeze out. The vet then just has to deal with regular alcohol poisoning which is much easier to cure.


----------



## Emzi00

Mind. Blown.


----------



## NubianFan

oh will it work on cows too, we had a calf die once that we think may have gotten into some old antifreeze. Of course this was 30 years ago but I just wondered.


----------



## goathiker

Works on anything even weird field hands There's always a few that drink anti-freeze to get high every year. 
The whiskey gets to the liver much faster.


----------



## NubianFan

Anti freeze can be used to make people high? Good grief...


----------



## NubianFan

I accidentally got a little bit of horse wormer in my mouth tonight after de worming the girls. I got it in my mouth by kissing Dru on the nose about 30 minutes later, blehhhh that stuff tastes nasty. So bitter. At least I won't have tapeworms now.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Eww nasty. I'd like to know how they manage to spit Albon in my mouth almost every time little buggers. Pay back I guess.


----------



## NubianFan

Once when I was trying to give my horse Fire some quietex, he spit it in my hair... I looked like I had badly placed hair gel in my hair. My farrier had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## goathiker

:lol: 
Barbara Gene spit Ivomec Plus in my eye last time I wormed her. I have no eye worms:cheers:

Wow, I just found all 80 episodes of Star Trek on Netflix. DH is in for an annoying weekend


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys! I'm going to bed!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> :lol:
> Barbara Gene spit Ivomec Plus in my eye last time I wormed her. I have no eye worms:cheers:
> 
> Wow, I just found all 80 episodes of Star Trek on Netflix. DH is in for an annoying weekend


  We just bought 14 episodes of Scooby doo, that is what I am doing tomorrow watching Scooby doo and cleaning house


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## goathiker

Night Emma'

I love Scooby Doo he's my favorite...


----------



## goathiker

and Gilligans Island


----------



## NubianFan

I want to find an episode of fantasy island to show my daughter sometimes I yell "the plane the plane" when I see and plane and so have had to explain to her why, so now, she wants to see this show. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, did not know that about the whiskey! Definately good to know! 

I learned something else about cows this year, I did not know that they could puke, I mean I know they ruminate, so they bring up cud, but actually puke, yes, yes they can. I fly sprayed a calf this year because he was just covered in flys, the dummy kept licking it off his coat until he made himself sick. He didnt look to good, and I walked up to him, then BAM spewed my boot full.


----------



## NubianFan

ewwww nasty!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I love your avatar picture, is that goat a lamancha? It is almost creepy the way it is peeking over that thing at the camera


----------



## goathiker

Why did that bring up a picture of the walrus in 50 first dates? Lol oh yeah, cows can puke...


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Why did that bring up a picture of the walrus in 50 first dates? Lol oh yeah, cows can puke...


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's my creepy La Mancha. He follows me around spying on me like a little peeper. I never know where he's going to turn up. He is the strangest little thing.


----------



## goathiker

I was answering Lacie her calf puked on her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, funny movie 

And I'm so glad that you don't have eyeball worms! :ROFL: Did it burn?


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yep, that's my creepy La Mancha. He follows me around spying on me like a little peeper. I never know where he's going to turn up. He is the strangest little thing.


If you catch him looking in the window be very worried....


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, definitely.


----------



## goathiker

He is such a dog gentle little soul. I hate the though that he's going to be a buck next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd be incredibly worried if I were you, this is how it starts.....

:slapfloor: 
But yeah, I would probably be freaked out if I saw him looking like that in my window, :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Well he got his start peeping at the other goats while he was in quarantine guess he just can't quit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> He is such a dog gentle little soul. I hate the though that he's going to be a buck next year.


Dont you just hate that, my bucks from this year are already starting to to go in rut. Their beards are coming in, they are starting to smell and bulk up to be so macho for the ladies, ( :laugh: ). Kinda makes me sad, because the one of them is such a sweet boy, and he is SO incredibly soft, like petting the softest baby blanket in the world! 
But I'm glad that they are starting to be big boys, because that means babies in the spring


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How cute though, standing up on a bucket to see out the window, like a toddler


----------



## NubianFan

They definitely don't like you out of their sight. Really all my animals are like that except for the chickens. I have the rare cat who won't EVER leave me alone. The ferrets get really attached to their people. Dru went at a dead run tonight behind my daughter because she left the yard and went into their barn to get their water bucket. I was still there with her but she couldn't bear to be left behind by my daughter. Of course dogs always follow you around. My horses are nosy and hang out along the fenceline watching us. The goose and the ducks have to be right in the big middle of us when we are outside. Even the chickens stay near but at least they keep themselves busy picking and scratching and don't stare at us and have to be joined at the hip the whole time.!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How cute though, standing up on a bucket to see out the window, like a toddler


I was thinking what long back legs he has....


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am turning into a butternut squash so I am going to say goodnight. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## goathiker

Good nite good nite everyone


----------



## usamagoat

I ban goathiker....... for spelling "night" wrong. lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> If you catch him looking in the window be very worried....


My goats do that...  they will just sit in the pasture and watch us in the kitchen- making dinner, eating, anything... It tends to get a little creepy, especially at night!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Jill for going to bed at 2:07 AM!


I miss staying up that late! I can't wait until Christmas break!


----------



## NubianFan

My horse Fire used to watch me but I never found it creepy. I knew he just loved me.


----------



## emilieanne

Well, after 7 hours of Huntin last night, no one got anything! (Gators) 
We caught a baby though
And yes he's in my lap and I'm holding him!(; 
I gave him a kiss before we let him go!! On to the next cute baby gator!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My horse Fire used to watch me but I never found it creepy. I knew he just loved me.


Oh I know, they just love me lots! But at night, when all you can really see is their eyes and the faint outlines of there bodies, that's when it gets a little creepy! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Well, after 7 hours of Huntin last night, no one got anything! (Gators)
> We caught a baby though
> And yes he's in my lap and I'm holding him!(;
> I gave him a kiss before we let him go!! On to the next cute baby gator!


Awwwwwwww I love baby gators!

Never been gator huntin, is it fun?


----------



## NubianFan

he he he cute gator


----------



## Emzi00

Morning guys! *stretches*


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie got on after I got off last night *sob* and I even stayed up late *sob*


----------



## emilieanne

Well, the way I USE to go is fun. 

Ride around on the air boat shining (lights) for big gators and catching babies. Then when you see a big one shoot it like it's a deer and haul butt to it before it sinks! Lol 
We did it the legal way this time with tags and all that, setting up the lines like swamp people do & stalking them all night. That was boring & pointless cause our gators are smart! Lol 
It's not harmful & it's not like we were poaching them the illegal way, we just didnt tie out lines. That's more pain & stress on the gator. Plus it gives another gator the chance to devour the one on the line.  
So it can be fun! 
My aunt got a 11 foot 9 inch gator a week before my birthday.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool Emilie!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, I just added up how money I'll be spending this weekend for the goats. Over $100. Of my parents money. Because I don't have enough right now.


----------



## aceofspades

Just wanted to share my excitement I am picking up 2 new registered nubian does. Next week I have to drive 10hrs to Oklahoma to pick them up. 
First is moon
























She is drying off so it's not a great example








Pic moons first buckling from last season

Second is keena

















And this is the buck they were exposed to. 
Fingers crossed that they took.

















This means that my last not registered doe will be for sale 
Whiny


----------



## aceofspades

Don't know why it posted Keenas pedigree twice let me try agin this is the buck they were exposed to


----------



## Emzi00

I like the second doe best  Could be more feminine, but I like her best


----------



## emilieanne

I'm sorry em! 

Get to workin!(; 
Lol don't you just love working.............. I wish we could get paid for being smart and having goats! 

An y'all should check out my website again! I changed it big time. 
Tipsytfarm.weebly.com


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, yeah, odd jobs here I come! Well I can at least pay $25 of it, but I need to keep the rest for a stud fee, at least they'll loan me the money


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone! I haven't been on in forever!! :O Anyways today it was sad because Star our one horse got sent to a horse auction :/ We've tried selling him but no one wanted him so we sent him to the yearly horse auction near here. I'm gonna miss him a lot because he was born here and has been here for forever. :'(


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Just wanted to share my excitement I am picking up 2 new registered nubian does. Next week I have to drive 10hrs to Oklahoma to pick them up.
> First is moon
> 
> She is drying off so it's not a great example
> 
> Pic moons first buckling from last season
> 
> Second is keena
> 
> And this is the buck they were exposed to.
> Fingers crossed that they took.
> 
> This means that my last not registered doe will be for sale
> Whiny


They're beautiful!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't been on in forever!! :O Anyways today it was sad because Star our one horse got sent to a horse auction :/ We've tried selling him but no one wanted him so we sent him to the yearly horse auction near here. I'm gonna miss him a lot because he was born here and has been here for forever. :'(


Aw! Then why are you selling him!?


----------



## Delilah

Well because he keeps our other two horses out of the shed in the winter and we really haven't been using him.


----------



## Emzi00

haha smiling is fun! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, there is a Nigerian doeling in conformation that needs to be judged


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Well because he keeps our other two horses out of the shed in the winter and we really haven't been using him.


Ohhh... That stinks! :'(


----------



## emilieanne

I agree!

Poor horses.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:'( I feel so bad for you!

And on the agenda today...
Algebra and Geometry homework! Yay...


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> :'( I feel so bad for you!
> 
> And on the agenda today...
> Algebra and Geometry homework! Yay...


THANK YOU for reminding me!!! 
I have a history project to do....


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Sarah I don't have any homework!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> THANK YOU for reminding me!!!
> I have a history project to do....


Haha, no problem! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Sarah I don't have any homework!


EMMA!!! Ugh, Geo isn't due till Tuesday so I did the easy parts and I'll do the rest tomorrow or Monday... I'm a gigantic procrastinator when it comes to homework... A bad habit of mine... How can I concentrate in homework when I can hear my goats calling for me through the open window???


----------



## aceofspades

I don't have home work either. But when u was you're age I always did it right away so I could enjoy the rest of my weekend with ought worry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have homework! :angry: it involves dishes, vacuuming, mopping, just all kinds of cleaning! :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

That's house work


----------



## aceofspades

When I get off work I'm going to fire up the BBQ grill and throw on some steaks


----------



## Emzi00

I ordered some wormer today. I hate having to spend so much money :angry:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have homework! :angry: it involves dishes, vacuuming, mopping, just all kinds of cleaning! :lol:


You forgot checking out my website again!(;


----------



## aceofspades

Oh yes I need to check out a web site. What was it agin?


----------



## NubianFan

Ace gorgeous does!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha Emilie :lol: She sure did :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter got all her long hair cut off.  She got a razored pixie cut it looks really good but I am just not a short hair person.


----------



## emilieanne

It's tipsytfarm.weebly.com  

Lol yep emzi! She suuuure did! 
After stalking me and getting my email you know  
Jk but really, I think it looks GREAT now. 
Just a few typos to fix.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> You forgot checking out my website again!(;


Very nice! I love the autumn road pic as the header on the pages, its so pretty 

Good job Emilie :thumbup: Looks much better and professional


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks I thought so too. 

I REALLY like how all the tabs are there and you don't have to click "more"


----------



## Emzi00

But I like clicking the "more" thing  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> My daughter got all her long hair cut off.  She got a razored pixie cut it looks really good but I am just not a short hair person.


 No way! I'd be freaking out if my youngest daughter cut her hair! Its so long and gorgeous, I'm definately not a short hair kinda person either, it looks ok on some people, but the vast majority, ehh, not so much.

At least it looks good on her though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Thanks I thought so too.
> 
> I REALLY like how all the tabs are there and you don't have to click "more"


 Ugh, I wish mine didnt have to have the stupid "more" thing but once you add so many pages  
:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I hate short hair! But I'm sure she looks better than me!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol that tab was weird. 

I showed my website to so many people & they all missed the stuff that was under more.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No way! I'd be freaking out if my youngest daughter cut her hair! Its so long and gorgeous, I'm definately not a short hair kinda person either, it looks ok on some people, but the vast majority, ehh, not so much.
> 
> At least it looks good on her though!


 It looks really good. I would post a pic but I don't like to put her pic on the internet. I actually think it looks better on her than her last hairstyle which was long and straight and parted down the middle. She has bangs now that sweep to the side and the girl left her some fringies around her neck and ears and it is really cute. The girl that cut it knew what she was doing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, teeniest, most pixelated pic ever, but this is abner, my phone sucks at taking pictures when the lighting isnt perfect...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, teeniest, most pixelated pic ever, but this is abner, my phone sucks at taking picture when the lighting isnt perfect...


Whoa. Big. Horns.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa. Big. Horns.


Me agrees... Wouldn't wanna get on the receiving end of one of those!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> It looks really good. I would post a pic but I don't like to put her pic on the internet. I actually think it looks better on her than her last hairstyle which was long and straight and parted down the middle. She has bangs now that sweep to the side and the girl left her some fringies around her neck and ears and it is really cute. The girl that cut it knew what she was doing.


Totally understandable, I dont like sharing pics other than animals.

That's good she got a good stylist, pretty rare these days. Agreed, straight, parted down the middle gets boring (to me at least, my hair styles have been know to be pretty crazy  )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa. Big. Horns.


Told you guys! He just turned two, so they're gonna do nothing but get bigger! In all actuality, they are bigger around than my arm...



littlegoatgirl said:


> Me agrees... Wouldn't wanna get on the receiving end of one of those!  :lol:


Wish I could take them off! He'd look so much better without them!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, teeniest, most pixelated pic ever, but this is abner, my phone sucks at taking picture when the lighting isnt perfect...


That is a serious buck... That was the best $8 dollar goat score ever. I am not a doe and he kinda turns me on.  (just kidding people it is known as humor)


----------



## Emzi00

Can't show him with horns either( not that you'd want, since you seem to avoid shows :lol: )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Yeah, he's quite the stud isn't he!? Lol, and on the plus side he isnt related to the other does I got  So score 2 for me because that means no inbred babies when the doelings get bigger. The bigger 2 should be ready to breed by december or january


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Gone for two days and there is like 15 pages!! Geesh!! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Can't show him with horns either( not that you'd want, since you seem to avoid shows :lol: )


:lol: Not that I _avoid_ them anymore, stuff just keeps holding me back!

And super happy today! The cow drank a gallon of water out of the bucket, ON HER OWN :wahoo: Yaaaaayyyy! Thats one more gallon I dont have to force feed her!!!  :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

Good to hear about the cow Lacie!


----------



## emilieanne

Lacie, did you actually pay 8$ for him?? Lol and why can't you take his horns off?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to hear Lacie!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Lacie, did you actually pay 8$ for him?? Lol and why can't you take his horns off?


Yes! I actually paid $8 for him. I paid $8 a piece for the 4 does and the wether too!

I would take the horns off by banding if they were smaller, but they're not. And I dont want to pay a lot to get the surgically removed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't you get bigger bands? Like calf bands?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but I think it HURTS to be banded when the horns are that big.


----------



## Emzi00

I would think it would hurt too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All of my banders arent big enough to even go over his horns, thats part of the problem, the second half of that is I dont think it would work on horns THAT big.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, are you still going to get rid of the wether?


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah is on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, are you still going to get rid of the wether?


I _was_ until he was almost crying that he was getting rid of them.... So I guess he'll just keep the buck company, and I might take his horns off since they are way smaller, and then he can give the tiny kids "goatback rides" with the mini horse saddle I have.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, trying to read as fast as I can and catch up on the millions of pages y'all did while I was gone!!


----------



## Emzi00

Hahahahahaa! :slapfloor: 
"Goatback rides" :lol: Every child needs some of those lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Sarah, maybe you shouldn't be gone so long! :ROFL: Where've you been?


----------



## NubianFan

My 75 year old mom bought a chainsaw today!!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, teeniest, most pixelated pic ever, but this is abner, my phone sucks at taking pictures when the lighting isnt perfect...


Yay!! You called it "pixelated" ! Lol, me and my sis always called it that, but we have this one friend who is into computers and he heard say that once and he's like, what is that? We told him and he said that it was incorrect and it's called something else. 

He is AWESOME BTW!!!
And bwuahahaha to you for not being able to dehorn him! :ROFL: 
They're beautiful, how dare you think of banding them! And it DOES hurt them horribly! 
(Don't take offense, you know I love you. :lol: I just hate it when people dehorn. )


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, Sarah, maybe you shouldn't be gone so long! :ROFL: Where've you been?


Market, remember?
Lol, been awake since five, selling is no fun, but I did better than usual.
Came home to a muggy hot house though. :/ AC's still out. I like not having AC but I don't like humidity.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> My 75 year old mom bought a chainsaw today!!


Holy crap! Run for the hills as fast as you can!!!  What is she doing with a chainsaw!?!?!!!


----------



## Texaslass

:rofl:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## Texaslass

For some inexplicable reason it won't post my smilie, only letters. It changes them from caps to lower case.


----------



## Emzi00

It happens Sarah :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Yay!! You called it "pixelated" ! Lol, me and my sis always called it that, but we have this one friend who is into computers and he heard say that once and he's like, what is that? We told him and he said that it was incorrect and it's called something else.
> 
> He is AWESOME BTW!!!
> And bwuahahaha to you for not being able to dehorn him! :ROFL:
> They're beautiful, how dare you think of banding them! And it DOES hurt them horribly!
> (Don't take offense, you know I love you. :lol: I just hate it when people dehorn. )


Well I have no idea what else to call it, 

Non of the kids are keeping their horns though, Bwahaha, revenge! Lol, the breeder was going to disbud him, but I guess changed her mind before she sold him to the guy, because the disbudded box was check then scribbled out and changed to horned. 
I just can't deal with the horns, too much hassle and I hate them ever since I had two pygmies put each other eyes out, and had a buck almost break my leg. 
And I'm thinking about taking the horns off my boers because the does are just evil witches with them! What pills! 

He is really nice though, so I dont have to worry too much about injuries from him


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Holy crap! Run for the hills as fast as you can!!!  What is she doing with a chainsaw!?!?!!!


 :ROFL::slapfloor::shrug: I don't know why she bought it? She has NEVER used a chain saw in her life and decides to buy one at 75. Then she ran into the garage and hid it when we got home, so dad couldn't find it. I was with her when she bought it I guess you could consider that aiding and abetting. :shocked::hammer::laugh: She SAYS she got it to trim small limbs around the house in the yard, and it is only one of those smaller electric ones but 
STILL it is a chainsaw!!!!!!! :help::help:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Told you guys! He just turned two, so they're gonna do nothing but get bigger! In all actuality, they are bigger around than my arm...
> 
> Wish I could take them off! He'd look so much better without them!


BIGGER?!?! 
I ban ginormous gihugic horns!!!! 
I feel bad for you Lacie! But he is a pretty nice buck!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Not that I avoid them anymore, stuff just keeps holding me back!
> 
> And super happy today! The cow drank a gallon of water out of the bucket, ON HER OWN :wahoo: Yaaaaayyyy! Thats one more gallon I dont have to force feed her!!!  :stars:


Congrats Lacie, that's great!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> BIGGER?!?!
> I ban ginormous gihugic horns!!!!
> I feel bad for you Lacie! But he is a pretty nice buck!


Gihugic? :slapfloor: 
But those are some BIG horns!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> i was until he was almost crying that he was getting rid of them.... So i guess he'll just keep the buck company, and i might take his horns off since they are way smaller, and then he can give the tiny kids "goatback rides" with the mini horse saddle i have.


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My 75 year old mom bought a chainsaw today!!


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back in a little bit, have to water the cow, much more than her measly 1 gallon, but that is so much more progress than when this whole mess started!


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Lacie :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Gihugic? :slapfloor:
> But those are some BIG horns!


Yep. It's in Sarah's Dictionary. You should read it sometime.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep. It's in Sarah's Dictionary. You should read it sometime.


Type it up and maybe I will


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Buh bye Lacie! :tears: alright I gotta split, going to a football game... Bye y'all, see ya round 10


----------



## NubianFan

I am baking a dutch apple pie as we speak.... yummmm yummy


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah *sniffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Type it up and maybe I will


Haha alright maybe I will :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am baking a dutch apple pie as we speak.... yummmm yummy


Eww. I hate pie. I know, I'm weird right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Bye  really wish I didn't have to go, it's supposed to be FREEZING tonight! I must say, how does it go from being 90° on Wednesday, to 39° Thursday night? All last week and this week has been 90°s or at LEAST high 80°s, and now it's been 60°s all day!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Eww. I hate pie. I know, I'm weird right?


I only like a couple kinds... Strawberry, peach, and chocolate (or ice cream or anything like that)


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Bye  really wish I didn't have to go, it's supposed to be FREEZING tonight! I must say, how does it go from being 90° on Wednesday, to 39° Thursday night? All last week and this week has been 90°s or at LEAST high 80°s, and now it's been 60°s all day!


And all throughout the hot streak I was wearing sweaters and long sleeves, but today I wear a cami :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> And all throughout the hot streak I was wearing sweaters and long sleeves, but today I wear a cami :lol:


Haha of course you do


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha alright maybe I will :ROFL:


 You guys are supposed to be double trouble you should know each other's dictionary's by heart.... sheesh... slackers....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You guys are supposed to be double trouble you should know each other's dictionary's by heart.... sheesh... slackers....


Hey, we're getting there!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Eww. I hate pie. I know, I'm weird right?


No weirder than me, I hate pie too.  And cake, yuk.


----------



## Emzi00

Cake is SO good!
Oh Sarah, I had Rocky Road ice cream without you yesterday


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> No weirder than me, I hate pie too.  And cake, yuk.


You are so banned.
Souther buttermilk pie is the best!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'll be back later guys.


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> You are so banned.
> Souther buttermilk pie is the best!!!!


 yummmm make me one of those Ace,,, that is one of my favs....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Cake is SO good!
> Oh Sarah, I had Rocky Road ice cream without you yesterday


 :tears:

Except I really don't care for the marshmallows in it. Though I will take any ice cream any day!!


----------



## Delilah

littlegoatgirl said:


> :'( I feel so bad for you!
> 
> And on the agenda today...
> Algebra and Geometry homework! Yay...


Thanks, we just got back from a ride and both of the horses were acting up at first. But them settled down.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love pie! And cake, and ice cream, and any desert! As you all already knew 

I'm having cake and ice cream on tuesday


----------



## Emzi00

Billie is in heat again today! :wahoo: Well if she keeps up this weight gain I think she'll be big enough to breed! Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo  Did you decide on the buck?


----------



## Emzi00

Umm, I think so. 
I'm thinking Forte.
www.asheracres.com/bucks.html


----------



## NubianFan

Pie is DONE!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good choice, I'd like to actually see a picture of him though. (Prestimisso and Fortes picture is the same buck)


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: yeah I noticed! But I liked his dams udder better  and she looked like she had a flatter rump too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure!

The cow drank 2 gallons for me right out of the bucket! So happy she's trying to live now! That makes 4 gallons she drank on her own today! Woot woot!  I did still make her drink another gallon and a half though, I'll go out later and see where we're at on the water situation.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have a brillaint idea that's gonna make me rich! Lol, just kidding, but its a brillaint idea!!!


----------



## Emzi00

That's great!


----------



## Emzi00

Whats your idea?


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie ALWAYS comes on when I leave!! :mecry: :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still here! Dry your tears Sarah, dry your tears... 

My awesome idea is concentrated antibiotics for large animals.

Example: Tylan200 dose for cattle is 1cc per 25lbs.... So with that in mind a 1500lb cow would need 60cc's (2oz) of antibiotics, and only 10cc's per injection site, so you have to do it 6 times!

Now the whole 2oz is ridiculous, they need to make a very concentrated one for full grown cows! One that is like 1cc per 500lbs or something like that.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, that's a great idea Lacie!


----------



## Texaslass

That's a good idea Lacie!

I want to see your buck Emma. But the page won't load. I'll try it on the computer later.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Sarah, the picture they have up may not even be him :lol: but they do show his dam and his granddam if you do look at it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I have lots of good idea's. :lol:

Any of you know about SkinnyCow ice cream? I swear somebody heard me talking about my "supermodel cows" one day, and how I wanted to have my own feed line and stuff like that. Not more than a month later, SkinnyCow deserts came out, and their mascot cow is suntanning on a beach! I was so peeved because I just knew that somebody stole my idea, I didn't try one of their ice creams for like a year, I feel better about now because they are SO GOOD, but still!

So many times stuff like that has happened! Ridiculous I tell you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> That's a good idea Lacie!
> 
> I want to see your buck Emma. But the page won't load. I'll try it on the computer later.


Didnt work for me either. Google "Asher Acres Alpines" and you should find it. Theyre in Michigan.


----------



## Emzi00

Gaah why didn't you tell me, I could've retried the link! This stupid thing....


----------



## NubianFan

I ban skinny cows, cows shouldn't be skinny. Now supermodel cows that is more understandable, no reason why a beautiful Jersey couldn't be a supermodel....


----------



## Emzi00

Cows  :shades: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol you guys. :lol:
Sorry I left, people were talking and dragged me into it. :roll:
I'm gonna go look now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE a cows face! They are just so sweet and gentle looking, with those big soft eyes.. And cute noses that I just want to kiss!  
And I'm dying to milk one something bad! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its called skinny cow because its lowfat ice cream for people on a diet, weightwatchers and stuff. When you break it down, the name is awful considering the people its for!


----------



## Emzi00

I once had a cow fart in my face. I don't like cows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: hahaha!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh gosh Emma I could not be laughing anymore than I am without dying! Too funny!

But horses do it to, so thats no reason to not like cows.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, you changed your picture!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to feed the girls... They are letting me know hay isn't enough :laugh: :roll: so needy they are teehee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, you changed your picture!


Yes, yes I did  that's my Mazers  Me woves her


----------



## Texaslass

NICE buck, Emma! And I LOVE Prancer, the granddam!  :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh gosh Emma I could not be laughing anymore than I am without dying! Too funny!
> 
> But horses do it to, so thats no reason to not like cows.


The only reason I'd ever like a cow is if I got to go cow tipping :lol: plus cows eat a lot and there are other animals that are more economical 
And horses are soo much cuter :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to buy more cows....


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I want to buy more cows....


So much that you changed your avatar?? :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie changed her picture too! Gosh how am I ever going to keep up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The only reason I'd ever like a cow is if I got to go cow tipping :lol: plus cows eat a lot and there are other animals that are more economical
> And horses are soo much cuter :lol:


Well, you better hope you dont come cow tipping at my house! Lol, but not really....

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> NICE buck, Emma! And I LOVE Prancer, the granddam!  :drool:


Right?!! Lol. Yeah I liked them a lot


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, you better hope you dont come cow tipping at my house! Lol, but not really....
> 
> :lol:


I would, too :lol: but really, when can I come cow tipping? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> So much that you changed your avatar?? :shades:


YES! I'd like to buy more cows from my friends with the Innisfail herd. They have milking shorthorns, and they've been in the game since before 1920, they were the first people to achieve the heaviest milking shorthorns ever, and 9/10 of their cows go WORLD CHAMPION! Thats how good they are. My bull, sugarfoots, his momma had an udder that looked like it would fill a 55 gallon drum! I want to buy her SO badly, they are selling all their cows, and I'm SO super sad about that! They have the best shorthorns in the world, literally!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I once had a cow fart in my face. I don't like cows.


:ROFL:Oh my.... If I went by that rule I would hardly like anything or anyone... Lots of gas around here. :shocked::eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I would, too :lol: but really, when can I come cow tipping? :lol:


Never! Unless you like a world of hurt! lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Never! Unless you like a world of hurt! lol


It'd be worth it :shrug: pain isn't really bad or anything..


----------



## Texaslass

Since we're all changing our avatars, I did too, at least just to bother Emma. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Very nice I like it!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Since we're all changing our avatars, I did too, at least just to bother Emma. :laugh:


*facepalm*
But I liked looking at Breck :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I see Leslie has too. :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> *facepalm*
> But I liked looking at Breck :tears:


Aw, don't worry, I'll probably change it back sometime.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, what happened to your signature?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 

I think I may change mine... :chin:


----------



## Texaslass

P.S. That's my little Dotty, Dorothy's her full name (although her registered name is Blackberry ) She's my wittle sweetie and I wuv her!  hehe, she's very friendly and likes to sit on my lap and look up at me with her pretty brown eyes.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, what happened to your signature?!


:ROFL: I took it off days ago! lol, I decided not to have any excess personal info plastered all over the Internet, so I took out most stuff on my profile and everything. Better safe than sorry, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What one do you guys like better???


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all stink, changing y'alls pictures! Lol I feel like I should change mine now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all stink, changing y'alls pictures! Lol I feel like I should change mine now.


You should!


----------



## Texaslass

I can't decide.... Isn't her name Halle? The doeling in your pic? I think she's pretty for a Lamancha, lol. I don't mind the babies, but the big ones' ears really bother me.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You should!


I don't have any good pictures! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

STOP POSTING AT THE SAME TIME! :GAAH: lol JK 

You should change yours Emma.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes  that is my baby Hallie  I will be getting her home soon  she will be 8weeks old Tuesday! 
Lol! I LOVE the ears!  and their personalities are awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I don't have any good pictures! :lol:


So take some! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't have any good pictures! :lol:


Lol! Well go take one! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!! More new avatar!!


----------



## Texaslass

Nice Leslie!  I love her ears. :laugh: They're like elephant ears they're so big! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^lol!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, I'm used to my half Nubian girls, Leslie, that's why her ears looks so big I guess.  here's Fiona-bad pic, though.


----------



## NubianFan

Check it!


----------



## Texaslass

Is that the best you can do, Emma?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's cute Emma


----------



## Texaslass

GTG be back later!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes. My thingamajig won't load well and I can't take good pics on it and I'm about to say screw it. :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bye bye Sarah... :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Is this picture any better? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I like that one!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! I'll try to get a better one tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I should do the dishes and take a shower an get to bed.. I'm so tired...


----------



## Emzi00

Night :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

good grief it is 7:15


----------



## Emzi00

8:18 here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8:19 here... I was up real early for work today and was there like all day  And I have have to fill my dishwasher and take a shower and maybe do my hair then crash.. I'll probably be back when I get in bed though lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night have fun chore doing. I am wandering off but will be back in about 15


----------



## Emzi00

Well. Everybody left. I'll be back in a while.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol.

I'm still workin', but I might get back later. Don't have a party without me! :tears: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Party left with you Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well goodnight to you that are going to bed, it's 5:33 here


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep 

Lol, I took the "more" tab off my site to see what it looked like, NEVER AGAIN! Lol, SOOOO much clutter, I changed it back


----------



## Emzi00

Good. I like the "more" tab.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, randomness, but this is the bull I want to AI my cows to, his name is Captain Obvious :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Good. I like the "more" tab.


I do to, on mine anyway, I hate it on other people's websites when they have hardly any pages, I feel it takes away from the professionalism. But the more tab is much better when you have a million pages


----------



## Emzi00

He's huge!


----------



## NubianFan

Does anyone have any good remedies for a sore throat? Jill? Lacie? Anyone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Loving this bull to! His name is Ar Su Lu Massive


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do to, on mine anyway, I hate it on other people's websites when they have hardly any pages, I feel it takes away from the professionalism. But the more tab is much better when you have a million pages


Well, mine isn't professional anyways 
Plus I don't have any thing else that I can add at this point in time


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Does anyone have any good remedies for a sore throat? Jill? Lacie? Anyone?


Tea helps me sometimes 
But you didn't ask for my help :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Does anyone have any good remedies for a sore throat? Jill? Lacie? Anyone?


Mix equal parts of honey and vinegar. I usually do 1/4 cup of each. Mix well and take 1 tablespoon 6 times per day. Works like a charm.


----------



## Emzi00

I knew there was a mod following this thread :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Mix equal parts of honey and vinegar. I usually do 1/4 cup of each. Mix well and take 1 tablespoon 6 times per day. Works like a charm.


Thanks. I will have to try that, will apple cider vinegar work? I use earl grey tea when I have it, it has oil of bergamot which helps a sore throat. I don't have any right now. (Emma I started to say besides tea LOL but you are right any hot liquid helps some. )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A few spoonfulls of honey, some ginger, and lemon juice should help. Or a teaspoon of honey and a quarter teaspoon of turmeric.

I cant remember the other one, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, apple cider vinegar works


----------



## ksalvagno

Apple cider or white vinegar works.

Yes, we know what is going on! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> Apple cider or white vinegar works.
> 
> Yes, we know what is going on! :greengrin:


More than me!
I about said "Electrolytes, probios, and run a fecal" lol


----------



## NubianFan

The electrolytes and probios would be fine. I don't however want to run a fecal on myself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it just a sore throat or is it a cough too?


----------



## NubianFan

I think she meant they know what we are up to.


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, you added a signature!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ She's had it there for a while! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Leslie, you added a signature!


 Yes but it is terrible... It wouldn't let me put hardly anything it kept telling me I had exceeded the number of characters allowed til I pared it down to that. I don't understand because all of you have longer signatures. I don't know if it is because I used color or what?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh shush! I'm just a bit slow today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird...


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I am about to slink off and take a hot mineral bath in BaTherapy and drink some honey/vinegar. I will be back later on if anyone is still on/up/alive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'll probably still be on, up, and alive! :ROFL: Hope you feel better


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be up Leslie, but I can't guarantee alive, I think I'm sick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good thing your on the other side of the u.s! I hate being sick! Got a cold?


----------



## goathiker

Better get a B complex shot Emma


----------



## NubianFan

I don't feel bad, just a nagging sore throat all day, it isn't bad enough for me to want to put chemicals in my body (i.e. aspirin, ibuprofen, Benadryl, decongestant) but it is bad enough I want a little relief. That is why the honey/vinegar thing is perfect. Natural and safe.


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure. What's the symptoms of a cold? :lol: I rarely get sick :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think LA200 would be better


----------



## NubianFan

Hope you feel better Emma, slinking off to wonderland now. Be Back eventually.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think LA200 would be better


And I'd be able to get it faster :lol: I'm going to TSC tomorrow


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good thing your on the other side of the u.s! I hate being sick! Got a cold?


Ditto! I can't stand to be around sick people!  animals are different. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

But I'm sorry you're feeling bad, Emma.  Blame school. Everyone I know that goes to school is always getting sick.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ditto! I can't stand to be around sick people!  animals are different. :lol:


Why thanks guys for running in the other direction! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol I feel like your cow today, Lacie. Going to the market, being outside in the heat for so long, makes me so dehydrated. I've been drenching myself (literally) all day with gallons of tea, lemonade, water, kombucha and milk. (Not at the same time of course.) 

Lol I'm always afraid that when I drink kombucha (which is a form of vinegar)and then without thinking get a drink of milk afterwards it'll curdle the milk in my stomach and make me get an awful stomachache. :lol: guess it doesn't though, cause I've accidentally done that several times, didn't bother me. :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at least you arent sick! Just a little low on fluids 

Lol, your stomach is already full of acid, so if was going to curdle, it would do that without your kombucha.


----------



## Texaslass

Gtg again, good night probably. Not going to bed yet, but dk if I can come back on tonight. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bye :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah  :tear: :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I think you need therapy...It's not healthy to cry this much when a stranger gets off the internet....

:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, if I were to have therapy it would be for other stuff :lol: but Sarah is just awesome! I mean you are too..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I think therapy is a waste of time and money, they dont really help you. Now going outside and hugging on a critter is much more theraputic


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, can I come hug one of your fuzzy critters then? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm baaack!  

I agree Lacie  I'd rather hug a critter then talk to a stranger about my feelings! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm baaack!
> 
> I agree Lacie  I'd rather hug a critter then talk to a stranger about my feelings! ROFL!


To me it depends on the stranger, sometimes feedback is nice, just depends on who it is :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, we know what is going on! :greengrin:


Agreed!  I'm a mod on another goat forum and we gots eyes every where :shades: due to my awesome stalking skillz  :lol: 
Buuut.... The forum in a mod on is MUCH smaller then TGS so my stalking skills aren't challenged much.. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> To me it depends on the stranger, sometimes feedback is nice, just depends on who it is :shrug:


That is true... 
I just don't like telling people my feelings anyway.. Never mind a person I don't know... Face to face is also a bit hard for me... My bestie is like the only one who knows my deep down feelings most of the time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Haha, can I come hug one of your fuzzy critters then? Lol


Yes, you may hug on one of my bucks (they dont smell yet) He's on my site as ManOnTheMoon, but his name here is Goober. He is the softest goat ever, it's like petting the worlds fluffiest, softest baby blanket! I love petting him, his softness being the number one reason, , lol.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That is true...
> I just don't like telling people my feelings anyway.. Never mind a person I don't know... Face to face is also a bit hard for me... My bestie is like the only one who knows my deep down feelings most of the time.


Only one of my good friends knows just a bit about my feelings, secrets and whatnot. That said I don't have a best friend and I haven't told anybody everything bad that's gone on with me :shrug: Face to face is hard for me too, I break down so fast.


----------



## NubianFan

I graduate (Lord willing) in December by march or april should have my license and I will be one of those strange people you talk too.... oh look! you guys are already talking to me. Mwa ha ha. I am in a class now though, to learn how to use horses in therapy. It is AWESOME


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, you may hug on one of my bucks (they dont smell yet) He's on my site as ManOnTheMoon, but his name here is Goober. He is the softest goat ever, it's like petting the worlds fluffiest, softest baby blanket! I love petting him, his softness being the number one reason, , lol.


I hope he stays soft. I WILL hug him! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I graduate (Lord willing) in December by march or april should have my license and I will be one of those strange people you talk too.... oh look! you guys are already talking to me. Mwa ha ha. I am in a class now though, to learn how to use horses in therapy. It is AWESOME


Okay, when's my first appointment? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Only one of my good friends knows just a bit about my feelings, secrets and whatnot. That said I don't have a best friend and I haven't told anybody everything bad that's gone on with me :shrug: Face to face is hard for me too, I break down so fast.


I only have like one friend that I can do that to face to face.. Though its still hard.. Another lives in TN so we just email.. And that is easier for me... 
Other then that.. There are no other friends that I have/had that I tell/told secrets and whatnot to...


----------



## NubianFan

april 1st, 2014


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> april 1st, 2014


Haha, email me then :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I only have like one friend that I can do that to face to face.. Though its still hard.. Another lives in TN so we just email.. And that is easier for me...
> Other then that.. There are no other friends that I have/had that I tell/told secrets and whatnot to...


I barely told my one friend one thing without starting to ball. Yeah it is hard. 
I'm so weak :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> The only reason I'd ever like a cow is if I got to go cow tipping :lol: plus cows eat a lot and there are other animals that are more economical
> And horses are soo much cuter :lol:


On a student survey we did, we were asked what animal we would be. My friend said this: "A cow, because then I could have someone tip me over and see if I could get back up!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I barely told my one friend one thing without starting to ball. Yeah it is hard.
> I'm so weak :lol:


Oh I ball when I tell my friend stuff.. And vice versa.. 
Not weak at all


----------



## NubianFan

Nothing wrong with crying. Nothing wrong with being sad, or angry, or anything, you feel how you feel. What matters is what you do with that emotion, how you react to it. It can own you or you can own it. The great thing is the choice is yours which happens. The not so great thing is, sometimes it is really hard to recognize that you do indeed have that choice.


----------



## usamagoat

i ban you guys because you have stopped banning others:wahoo:.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I can't decide.... Isn't her name Halle? The doeling in your pic? I think she's pretty for a Lamancha, lol. I don't mind the babies, but the big ones' ears really bother me.


Same here! The babies are cute without ears, but the big ones just bother me...  sorry skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

I am always banning in my heart.....:angelgoat:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Nothing wrong with crying. Nothing wrong with being sad, or angry, or anything, you feel how you feel. What matters is what you do with that emotion, how you react to it. It can own you or you can own it. The great thing is the choice is yours which happens. The not so great thing is, sometimes it is really hard to recognize that you do indeed have that choice.


It's sad that I did let it own me for a while. I hated it. I mean I'm doing a lot better than I was, but it's still something I have to deal with often :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Same here! The babies are cute without ears, but the big ones just bother me...  sorry skyla!


Oh I take great offense to that! :ROFL: JK  
They aren't for everyone, but I love them! I have a friend who could t stand the ears, but when she met a LM she absolutely fell in love with them! Now, her herd is mostly LaManchas :lol: with a few mix breeds, and two Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's sad that I did let it own me for a while. I hated it. I mean I'm doing a lot better than I was, but it's still something I have to deal with often :shrug:


I think we all deal with it... 
I know there are times I just get soo angry at everything... When, really, I just need to cool off and let the built up pressure out before I blow... But.. I don't... I let it build, and build, and build, for weeks until one day, I just pop... And that my friend.. Is not a pretty thing! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> It's sad that I did let it own me for a while. I hated it. I mean I'm doing a lot better than I was, but it's still something I have to deal with often :shrug:


Sweetie we all have stuff and not one among us are perfect. (except Jesus and he walked among us before, Sorry but I am Christian though I am not even perfect at that, so I feel I have to say that, to those that don't believe I am not asking you to, just have to say that for myself. ) I have had trials in my past and I deal with the aftermath in my own life. I feel that I am still a work in progress. You just do what you can do and that is all you can do. Look for the positive and don't let the negative bring you down. Surround yourself with people who uplift you. Take care of yourself. (something I still forget to do) Remember the only person you can control is yourself. From what I know of you on this forum you are a bright, funny, positive, caring girl. You have a lot going for you, never forget that.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think we all deal with it...
> I know there are times I just get soo angry at everything... When, really, I just need to cool off and let the built up pressure out before I blow... But.. I don't... I let it build, and build, and build, for weeks until one day, I just pop... And that my friend.. Is not a pretty thing! Lol!


Yeah, I do that to, I just let everything build up until I can't take it any longer and I explode, and I usually end up doing something stupid because of it. Definitely not pretty!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Sweetie we all have stuff and not one among us are perfect. (except Jesus and he walked among us before, Sorry but I am Christian though I am not even perfect at that, so I feel I have to say that, to those that don't believe I am not asking you to, just have to say that for myself. ) I have had trials in my past and I deal with the aftermath in my own life. I feel that I am still a work in progress. You just do what you can do and that is all you can do. Look for the positive and don't let the negative bring you down. Surround yourself with people who uplift you. Take care of yourself. (something I still forget to do) Remember the only person you can control is yourself. From what I know of you on this forum you are a bright, funny, positive, caring girl. You have a lot going for you, never forget that.


:hug: Thank you so much. I really needed that. :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Sweetie we all have stuff and not one among us are perfect. (except Jesus and he walked among us before, Sorry but I am Christian though I am not even perfect at that, so I feel I have to say that, to those that don't believe I am not asking you to, just have to say that for myself. ) I have had trials in my past and I deal with the aftermath in my own life. I feel that I am still a work in progress. You just do what you can do and that is all you can do. Look for the positive and don't let the negative bring you down. Surround yourself with people who uplift you. Take care of yourself. (something I still forget to do) Remember the only person you can control is yourself. From what I know of you on this forum you are a bright, funny, positive, caring girl. You have a lot going for you, never forget that.


I couldn't agree more! Amen sister!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, blowing up on people is no good, I'd know the best of you all how that is, that's been my temper for as long as I can remember. The slightest thing sets you off. 

Just laugh, don't get angry or upset, just laugh it off. You'll feel much better, and everyone around you feels much better when your not blowing up in their face 

Laughter is the best medicine, and nope, your surely cannot control anyone but yourself.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I do that to, I just let everything build up until I can't take it any longer and I explode, and I usually end up doing something stupid because of it. Definitely not pretty!


I do the same thing!

On a happier note:
Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, Emma, and Sarah, GREAT new avatars! Now I'm gonna change mine...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Sweetie we all have stuff and not one among us are perfect. (except Jesus and he walked among us before, Sorry but I am Christian though I am not even perfect at that, so I feel I have to say that, to those that don't believe I am not asking you to, just have to say that for myself. ) I have had trials in my past and I deal with the aftermath in my own life. I feel that I am still a work in progress. You just do what you can do and that is all you can do. Look for the positive and don't let the negative bring you down. Surround yourself with people who uplift you. Take care of yourself. (something I still forget to do) Remember the only person you can control is yourself. From what I know of you on this forum you are a bright, funny, positive, caring girl. You have a lot going for you, never forget that.


Amen to that! I sooooooo agree!


----------



## NubianFan

Trust me I work on myself more than anyone else. I feel like I am like house work, I will never be finished.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I do that to, I just let everything build up until I can't take it any longer and I explode, and I usually end up doing something stupid because of it. Definitely not pretty!


I normally get nasty withy sisters and brother (which I don't normally do...) I have nasty thoughts towards people.. Even though I know they speak the truth.. I get mad over things I shouldn't.. I get jealous over stupid things I normally wouldn't... But when you (meaning I) get like that.. It's like a little pity party... And your the only one invited... And that STINKS!  
Sorry.. I stink so much at explaining stuff... :/ like bad.. 
:hug: I'm praying for you Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, blowing up on people is no good, I'd know the best of you all how that is, that's been my temper for as long as I can remember. The slightest thing sets you off.


I was like that for the longest time. Then I just gave up.


----------



## NubianFan

:grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I do the same thing!
> 
> On a happier note:
> Skyla, Lacie, Leslie, Emma, and Sarah, GREAT new avatars! Now I'm gonna change mine...


Why thank you


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, blowing up on people is no good, I'd know the best of you all how that is, that's been my temper for as long as I can remember. The slightest thing sets you off.
> 
> Just laugh, don't get angry or upset, just laugh it off. You'll feel much better, and everyone around you feels much better when your not blowing up in their face
> 
> Laughter is the best medicine


It's true. I tend to get emotional on the basketball court because I have an immense amount of pressure put on me by my coaches. I'm the best player in the team, and so they put an ENORMOUS amount of pressure on me. Two years ago, I would start to cry when I did something wrong, or when the ref called a foul that wasn't a foul, I would be SO angry! So last year, I learned to just laugh at how stupid the call was or laugh at my mistake. It made basketball so much more enjoyable and I haven't cried on the court since (except for when I got hurt) 
Laughter truly is the best medicine!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Trust me I work on myself more than anyone else. I feel like I am like house work, I will never be finished.


Oh I like that! How true!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, was feeling left out so I changed my profile picture too!  I'll probably change it again tomorrow when I can get a better picture of all of my goaties!  
I gotta sleep, night y'all! Don't write another 10 pages without me! (Seriously, gone for 3 1/2 hours have to read 10 pages! Party without me, jeez! )


----------



## NubianFan

One of the therapists at work has a quote on his door that I think is really good. Now right off the bat you may find it insulting, but think on it, I think it really is the truth. 
Self hatred and self love are equally self centered...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright, was feeling left out so I changed my profile picture too!  I'll probably change it again tomorrow when I can get a better picture of all of my goaties!
> I gotta sleep, night y'all! Don't write another 10 pages without me! (Seriously, gone for 3 1/2 hours have to read 10 pages! Party without me, jeez! )


I like that one! 

Night! :wave: talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> One of the therapists at work has a quote on his door that I think is really good. Now right off the bat you may find it insulting, but think on it, I think it really is the truth.
> Self hatred and self love are equally self centered...


Ooooh I like that!


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all are truly amazing  Skyla, I feel ya and you know what, I'm going to pray for you, I haven't prayed for quite a while that doesn't help with stuff either huh :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like that one!
> 
> Night! :wave: talk to ya tomorrow


Thanks!!!!  That's Japan, he's my big boy, he's going to be my cart goat and probably pack goat too! He won the dairy wether at the fair!  it was so cute, the other two were eating and he came up and was looking right at the camera!  aw, I love goats!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all are truly amazing  Skyla, I feel ya and you know what, I'm going to pray for you, I haven't prayed for quite a while that doesn't help with stuff either huh :hug:


You SHOULD pray about yourself and others. It seriously REALLY REALLY helps. I don't want to push you, but it'll really help if you really believe in your prayer, it's like a weight being lifted off your shoulders!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night for real now guys!!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> You SHOULD pray about yourself and others. It seriously REALLY REALLY helps. I don't want to push you, but it'll really help if you really believe in your prayer, it's like a weight being lifted off your shoulders!


I know I should. I just really struggle with it. And it does help when I do, I just have trouble with myself actually doing it 
Night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all are truly amazing  Skyla, I feel ya and you know what, I'm going to pray for you, I haven't prayed for quite a while that doesn't help with stuff either huh :hug:


:hug: 
Thank you  I could always use prayer  
I don't have the most fantastic prayer life myself... I'm working on it.. Bit it's a kinda hard for me.. Not really sure why... :/

Ya know, any time your going through a rough patch, you can shoot me a PM, you don't have to tell me what's going on or anything, but just that you need prayer and I'll be sure to get that prayer in  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks!!!!  That's Japan, he's my big boy, he's going to be my cart goat and probably pack goat too! He won the dairy wether at the fair!  it was so cute, the other two were eating and he came up and was looking right at the camera!  aw, I love goats!!!


What a cutie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I know I should. I just really struggle with it. And it does help when I do, I just have trouble with myself actually doing it
> Night Sarah


I have the same struggle... I am gonna PM you something a friend sent me when I was feeling down about it..


----------



## NubianFan

All you guys are great to support each other like you do. I see youth and teens who do not everyday, you are all a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm literally in tears. You all are amazing. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is like avoiding this thread right now :lol: Don't want to share your problems Lacie? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm literally in tears. You all are amazing. :hug:


:hug: I'm crying a bit too  heh..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie is like avoiding this thread right now :lol: Don't want to share your problems Lacie? :lol:


LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

she may be milking or tending cow or fixing supper


----------



## Emzi00

She's probably thinks she doesn't need to chime in on this one.. Don't worry Lacie, I won't go stalking you about your problems hehe :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

you guys take care, and have a good night, I promised my doeling (human) I would watch something with her tonight. So ttyl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Talk to you later Leslie  have a good night


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Leslie :wave: Have a good time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should probably head to bed... Have church in the morning.... *yawn* and I got up at 6 this morning so I'm pretty tired...


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all are all so cool!! I agree with 99% of everything that was said.  I'm learning to pray more, it's really helping me to be if not a better person (yet, anyway  ) a much happier, more confidant person.There is nothing in this world that will solve your problems except Jesus. I have come to realize this, and life is so much better now. I have pretty much been a Christian all my life, but there have been rough times when I was doubting everything. Even not so long ago I got really down, but somehow The Lord always brings me out of it in the end. I am so grateful that he has, or I don't know what would happen to me. 
I've geared up on here before with how caring people are, I know what you mean! :grouphug:


----------



## aceofspades

Footprints in the Sand

One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand. Sometimes there were two sets of footprints, other times there were one set of footprints.
This bothered me because I noticed
that during the low periods of my life,
when I was suffering from anguish, sorrow or defeat, I could see only one set of footprints. So I said to the Lord,"You promised me Lord, that if I followed you, you would walk with me always.
But I have noticed that during the most trying periods of my life there have only been one set of footprints in the sand. Why, when I needed you most, you have not been there for me?"

The Lord replied,
"The times when you have seen only one set of footprints, is when I carried you."
.........&hellip;.................................................


Some times you just have to stop and put you're faith in him. 
Dear Heavenly father, We are your humble servants , I come before you today in need of hope. There are times when We fell helpless, There are times when We feel weak. I pray for faith hope and love. 
hope for a better future. We need hope for a better life. We need hope for love and kindness.
Some say that the sky is at it's darkest just before the light. We pray that this is true, for all seems dark. We need your light, Lord, in every way.
I put my faith in you lord I pray that we may be filled with your light from head to toe. To bask in your glory. To know that all is right in the world, as you have planned, and as you want it to be.
Help us to walk in your light, and live our life's in faith and glory.
In your name I pray, faith hope and love Amen.


----------



## Emzi00

Ace, that's awesome!
Sarah, I was wondering what you were going to say :lol: Sorry that we gave you so much to read through :lol: :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Man! I so wish I stayed up for this convo last night!!! 
Emma, I know it's a little late but listen to this please.... 
My best friend is always a guy & they tend to change. Or I just stop talking to them for a few moths. I don't really talk to people. I mean, I email autumn (Delilah), talk to my boyfriend, and make small talk with friends in class when I need help or somethin but there's not one person in this world that knows every little thing about me....
With that said, only one person from when I was in middle school knows what I went through. I Hate talking about it. It truly made me a horrible person because I let everything get to me. It was when my brother pretty much raised me cause my mom was so depressed about her divorce. But last time I checked, the parties he had EVERY night wasn't needed. Neither was telling at me and beating on me. (Thank god I don't live with him anymore lol) 
That one person that knows what I went through and understands, is my friends mom! 

I have people ask me alllll the time "why were you so mean to me until 10th grade? And now you're really nice??" ..... It sucks cause I feel horrible! 
Oh, keep in mind I have anger problems (BAD lol!!) and 8/10 times I have a migraine so that doesn't help. 
Really, you just have to go out, sit with the goats for an hour or so, and don't think. Just sit there. 
That's what helps me at least 
Laugh about things too!(; 
Along your way, you will meet people that at your first mistake they freak out and "disown you", but if they can't stick around to work through your first mistake then IMO they're not worth being around. 
Just keep your head up


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Emilie 
That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Man! I so wish I stayed up for this convo last night!!!
> Emma, I know it's a little late but listen to this please....
> My best friend is always a guy & they tend to change. Or I just stop talking to them for a few moths. I don't really talk to people. I mean, I email autumn (Delilah), talk to my boyfriend, and make small talk with friends in class when I need help or somethin but there's not one person in this world that knows every little thing about me....
> With that said, only one person from when I was in middle school knows what I went through. I Hate talking about it. It truly made me a horrible person because I let everything get to me. It was when my brother pretty much raised me cause my mom was so depressed about her divorce. But last time I checked, the parties he had EVERY night wasn't needed. Neither was telling at me and beating on me. (Thank god I don't live with him anymore lol)
> That one person that knows what I went through and understands, is my friends mom!
> 
> I have people ask me alllll the time "why were you so mean to me until 10th grade? And now you're really nice??" ..... It sucks cause I feel horrible!
> Oh, keep in mind I have anger problems (BAD lol!!) and 8/10 times I have a migraine so that doesn't help.
> Really, you just have to go out, sit with the goats for an hour or so, and don't think. Just sit there.
> That's what helps me at least
> Laugh about things too!(;
> Along your way, you will meet people that at your first mistake they freak out and "disown you", but if they can't stick around to work through your first mistake then IMO they're not worth being around.
> Just keep your head up


Emilieanne 
I would like to thank you for sharing and I urge you to read a book called spirit bear.


----------



## emilieanne

Where would I find it ace? 
I go to church with my nana & papa when they're in town, that book sounds familiar and I think my papa was the one I heard it from.

And you're welcome emma


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be back later today. See ya guys! :wave:


----------



## aceofspades

If you're town has a public library that would be a good place to start. You can also try school library, amazon or eBay 

Touching Spirit Bear
Book by Ben Mikaelse

If you can't find a copy I will see if I still have one and can mail it to you. 

I worked at a kids rehab camp. As a supervisor and mentor. 
Most of our clients were between the ages of 10-17 they were court ordered to to be there or were placed with us by CPS. It is a last chance facility. Follow the program or go to jail. 

All the kids there were there for a reason they all came with a tearable story to tell most had drug and alcohol problems but all had anger issues. That book help many of the kids we dealt with.
I ALWAYS made my staff read it. 
My staff were always surprised that they could relate to the story and how it helped with understand and patience with our clients. 

The facility is a wilderness program most of our kids were city kids. 
That had never been in the country. Never seen a real horse much less ridden one In our facility they lived in cabins in the woods they had daily counseling. Went to school on ranch. We took them fishing and hiking rock climbing, ropes courses, trail rides, kayaking, 
The advanced program kids got to raise and show 4H pigs. 


Touching Spirit Bear
Book by Ben Mikaelsen


----------



## emilieanne

Oh my gosh ace! That sounds amazing!!!!! 

Ill try & find a copy!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I watched two Scooby doo episodes with my daughter last night.
I feel worse though, now my throat feels slightly better, but I had chills all night and my head is stopped up and have sinus headache...


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like you are officially sick. Keep taking the honey/vinegar. That is all I use now for sore throats. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like you are officially sick. Keep taking the honey/vinegar. That is all I use now for sore throats. I hope you get better soon.


Yeah I was hoping to ward it off, but no such luck. I can rest today though, this is the first break (this weekend) I have had in a long time, so maybe I will whoop it before the work week starts back. I have felt lately like I am skidding into the runway with one wing and no landing gear. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Leslie! :hug: Hope you feel better soon! 
And good morning! :wave:


----------



## aceofspades

The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time by Mark Haddon 

GOOD book just for fun but also is great to help gets a grasp on Aspergers and autism and how amazingly different there brain works.

The story opens on an horrific and totally unforgettable scene: the neighbour's dog, dead, with a garden fork stuck through it!
The story is narrated by Christopher Boone, a 16 yr old boy with Asperger's syndrome, obsessed with maths and science and with a love of routine and his pet rat Toby; he hates the colours yellow and brown and particularly being touched. Christopher decides that he will solve this 'murder mystery', whilst writing a book about it.


----------



## Emzi00

Morning Sarah! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh hi! I forgot it was Sunday, lol no school right? :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Right! School on Sunday would be terrible!


----------



## Texaslass

Sounds interesting Ace; I know some people with Asperger's- is it a true story?


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> Sounds interesting Ace; I know some people with Asperger's- is it a true story?


No i don't think so but it is written extremely well buy an author that obviously did his home work. Or worked very closely with some one that has Aspergers I would have to look it up to find out more about the author. I haven't read the book in a while it was given to me by 
My best friends who has a son with Aspergers and this book is him to a T.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry I left, I had to do something, and then the computer was in use. :/ But I'm not staying.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Footprints in the Sand
> 
> One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
> Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
> In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand. Sometimes there were two sets of footprints, other times there were one set of footprints.
> This bothered me because I noticed
> that during the low periods of my life,
> when I was suffering from anguish, sorrow or defeat, I could see only one set of footprints. So I said to the Lord,"You promised me Lord, that if I followed you, you would walk with me always.
> But I have noticed that during the most trying periods of my life there have only been one set of footprints in the sand. Why, when I needed you most, you have not been there for me?"
> 
> The Lord replied,
> "The times when you have seen only one set of footprints, is when I carried you."
> .........&#8230;.................................................
> 
> Some times you just have to stop and put you're faith in him.
> Dear Heavenly father, We are your humble servants , I come before you today in need of hope. There are times when We fell helpless, There are times when We feel weak. I pray for faith hope and love.
> hope for a better future. We need hope for a better life. We need hope for love and kindness.
> Some say that the sky is at it's darkest just before the light. We pray that this is true, for all seems dark. We need your light, Lord, in every way.
> I put my faith in you lord I pray that we may be filled with your light from head to toe. To bask in your glory. To know that all is right in the world, as you have planned, and as you want it to be.
> Help us to walk in your light, and live our life's in faith and glory.
> In your name I pray, faith hope and love Amen.


I love this! Have it hung up in my room!


----------



## aceofspades

I have it on a picture in the bathroom it's good reading material


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> I have it on a picture in the bathroom it's good reading material


Haha yeah, there's one in my room, one in the living room and one in the bathroom!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Soccer game!!! Wish me luck! Bye y'all!

It's pouring here. And I get to play soccer. In the pouring rain. I'm thrilled.

Btw ace, love the new picture!!!


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Soccer game!!! Wish me luck! Bye y'all!
> 
> It's pouring here. And I get to play soccer. In the pouring rain. I'm thrilled.
> 
> Btw ace, love the new picture!!!


Have fun I love playing sports in the rain. Feel free to send the rain my way we need it.

Thanks it's an oil pic but one of my favorites so I thought I would bring it back. 
It's a mini lamancha and a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## aceofspades

Old pic not oil..... Got to love I phone auto incorrect #^%*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mazie is in heat today!!  woot woot! So we bred her! Fingers crossed she settled


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope you get does!


----------



## NubianFan

Alright guys off to Wal-Mart again I have been there everyday this weekend sometimes I go months and months without going to Wal-Mart. But her MP3 player isn't working properly so I think she got a defective one, taking it back and exchanging it and while I am there getting a new trashcan and laundry basket and maybe some kind of electric oil burner or wax melter smell goodie thing for my office at work since we can't have candles...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope you get does!


Thanks! I hope so too! We(my sister and I) want to retain one if her udder turns out


----------



## goatygirl

Remember that song we made for Mazie at stratham?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Remember that song we made for Mazie at stratham?


Haha! Yah! That was funny!
She's so big now though! (And loud right now lol!)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> Have fun I love playing sports in the rain. Feel free to send the rain my way we need it.
> 
> Thanks it's an oil pic but one of my favorites so I thought I would bring it back.
> It's a mini lamancha and a Nigerian dwarf.


Yeah, me too! And yeah we need LOTS OF RAIN, hasn't rained here for 2 months or more


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my hungriness


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Yah! That was funny!
> She's so big now though! (And loud right now lol!)


That was the best far ever!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> That was the best far ever!


It was fun! 

Remember when I wiped out and crashed into the chickens?! ROFL!!! That was so funny!!


----------



## Emzi00

So, today I found two kittens on the side of the road by the edge of a field that had just been worked a while ago. So of coarse I had to pick them up and take them :lol: So I now have two kittens to find homes for after a while  Their names are Fuzzy and Fluffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww!! Pics?! Lol! I love kittens!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, okay I'll take some


----------



## Emzi00

This is them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!!

Awe! How ADORABLE!!!  love them!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute!


----------



## Emzi00

The first one is Fuzzy and the second one is Fluffy  They eat SO much! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! Yah, for such little things they sure way alot!


----------



## Emzi00

They are so loud! Screaming at us from the other room! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe they haven't had anything to eat in a while. I hate it when people dump animals. Especially helpless baby animals. Grrrr Kudos to you Emma for picking them up


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> They are so loud! Screaming at us from the other room! :lol:


Now you know how Lacie feels....  :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Too funny!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, they didn't have food for about an hour an a half until dad got them home. I had to go shopping with mom so we got some whole milk and kitten food.  Dad still thinks the mom cat was hunting or something  At least I got them before they wandered into the road


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! Mazie isn't yelling anymore! *sigh of contentment* yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, they didn't have food for about an hour an a half until dad got them home. I had to go shopping with mom so we got some whole milk and kitten food.  Dad still thinks the mom cat was hunting or something  At least I got them before they wandered into the road


Yah never know, but I agree, better then them going into the road!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Now you know how Lacie feels....  :slapfloor:


Oh yes, I'm sure we annoy her with our screaming and crying for her :lol: But just like with the kittens, you gotta love them anyways :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure we annoy her with our screaming and crying for her :lol: But just like with the kittens, you gotta love them anyways :lol:


Exactly! Being so cute and all.


----------



## Emzi00

Speaking of Lacie, where is she?!
Laaaaaaacie!!! 
Maaaaaaaaahhhh :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm hungry, I'll be back in a little bit


----------



## Texaslass

Hey, just when I get here! :angry:


----------



## Texaslass

Can you get a backache from being hot, tired, and stressed? :lol: Maybe from drinking gallons too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I gotta go eat now too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Can you get a backache from being hot, tired, and stressed? :lol: Maybe from drinking gallons too?


Yah, I would say so.. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, yeah probably. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma!!!!!! Laacieeeee!!!!! Maaaaahhhhh!!! Come back!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! I'm bored. Blah

Lol, I'm hardly ever bored, but I'm too tired to do anything fun. And not tired enough to sleep in this humidity.


----------



## Emzi00

Why would you want to go to sleep this early anyways?! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! It's only 6!


----------



## Texaslass

I wouldn't!! Except that I'm exhausted from working yesterday and I didn't sleep much/very well last night due to feeling very wet (humid) all night, and our does all decided to come onto heat just when our AC went out, so with the windows open and them bawling all night, it's hard to sleep, lol.And I woke up this morning with a gecko on my leg.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know! It's only 6!


And Texas is an hour behind us! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't mean I wanted to sleep, just that I'm in a boring state of really really tired but not enough to sleep.  it's 5:19 here.

You wouldn't believe how tired markets make you! We have to drive a long way to get there, so that doesn't help.  Driving gives me jet lag.


----------



## Emzi00

More pics


----------



## Texaslass

Wittle cuties!!  Like your shirt.


----------



## Emzi00

They sure are! Thanks, I love my superman shirt


----------



## goathiker

Eww, someone polluted my computer with kittens


----------



## Emzi00

^ lol :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

What have you got against kittens, Jill? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Here's some pics for fun.
Storm the buckling being cute, and Breck being his handsome self.
I made that tub hay feeder the other day, and they already broke it. :/


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: hlala:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> :drool: hlala:


My feelings precisely! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Byccombe said:


> What have you got against kittens, Jill? :lol:


 Nothing in moderation. When I got married my mother-in-law had 14 house cats and around 50 outdoor cats. Talk about stench. I have simply never allowed cats in my house since. I'll never forget that smell.


----------



## Texaslass

Wow.


----------



## Emzi00

That's a lot of cats!


----------



## NubianFan

Of all my animals I like my cat second least, I like the ducks the least messy things. My cat is so annoying. Other people call it loving but she follows me around constantly winding her self between my legs. She nearly tripped me down my concrete stairs today. She is beautiful and a good mouser but she is sooooo aggravating.


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! Leslie, need some therapy for dealing with your cat? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> So, today I found two kittens on the side of the road by the edge of a field that had just been worked a while ago. So of coarse I had to pick them up and take them :lol: So I now have two kittens to find homes for after a while  Their names are Fuzzy and Fluffy


Aww!!!


----------



## goathiker

There are always 2 or 3 feral cats here. They are wild as heck and just come in to hunt. The one neighbor feeds them during the winter. That's how I like my cats for the most part. 
Besides, my Pit Bull wouldn't be real nice to them if he ever got a hold of one, I don't think.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> This is them


Oh. My. Gosh.
Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> Sooooo cute!!!


Wasn't so cute when they stepped in their own poop


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Of all my animals I like my cat second least, I like the ducks the least messy things. My cat is so annoying. Other people call it loving but she follows me around constantly winding her self between my legs. She nearly tripped me down my concrete stairs today. She is beautiful and a good mouser but she is sooooo aggravating.


Mine do that sometimes, I hate it. My mom was already grumpy the other day and was walking out to the car to take us to school (she teaches) and one of our cats was weaving between her legs and made her drop her donut! :lol: she was soooooooooo mad because she didn't get breakfast that day!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Wasn't so cute when they stepped in their own poop


Oh, mine did that when they were in the box&#8230; and preceded to get it on me when I fed them


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Hahaha! Leslie, need some therapy for dealing with your cat? :lol:


 Possibly.
I think she needs therapy. I found her on the side of the road when she was a kitten much like the two you just picked up except someone had thrown her out a car window and she had hit on her chin and her bottom jaw was broken clean in two and one of her eyes was protruding out and was like a red blood bubble. You could literally wiggle her jaw in two pieces (vet did it to prove it was broken) She had to have surgery to wire her jaw back together and stitch up several cuts on her face, and medicine for her eye. I really thought she would lose her eye. She is Maine **** and is very fuzzy and now you can't tell anything ever happened to her except that eye waters sometimes. Her scars are all covered with her long hair, if you part it at the right places you can see them but otherwise isn't noticeable. So she LOVES me because I saved her life, but she is oddly temperamental towards others. I tell people it is because she was dropped on her head. Literally. She will sometimes just attack someone out of the blue. Except me, she worships me, but it is a very annoying kind of worship.


----------



## Emzi00

They didn't eat out of a bottle for me, but drank some out of a bowl and ate some kitten food. I think they're 4-6 wks but that's okay right?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> They didn't eat out of a bottle for me, but drank some out of a bowl and ate some kitten food. I think they're 4-6 wks but that's okay right?


Yep!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep!


Good, I was a little worried


----------



## Emzi00

Mom is making cupcakes :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

When did Lacie make a website for her boers?!?!!! Am I just slow or something?!?!?!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I want soup


----------



## Emzi00

Soup tastes good. What kind of soup?


----------



## emilieanne

I'm gunna have chicken noodle soup without the chicken. ! 
I want a kitten!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I would prefer something brothy. I don't really care what. chicken and dumplings sounds best but anything would be good. I am all stuffed up and feel lousy now. stupid cold. I have lots of cans of soup I guess I will go dig around in my cabinets and see what strikes my fancy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I would prefer something brothy. I don't really care what. chicken and dumplings sounds best but anything would be good. I am all stuffed up and feel lousy now. stupid cold. I have lots of cans of soup I guess I will go dig around in my cabinets and see what strikes my fancy


Just had chicken and dumplings yesterday... Didn't care for it though... 
One of my favorites is chicken and rice!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Chicken rice soup is my favorite, I also like potato soup


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Chicken rice soup is my favorite, I also like potato soup


Ohhhhh me too! But not the can stuff, it's gross! But I LOVEEEE potato soup! And ramen noodles! Mmm... (Chicken flavor of course!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm picky about soup lol! Not a whole lot I like...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ohhhhh me too! But not the can stuff, it's gross! But I LOVEEEE potato soup! And ramen noodles! Mmm... (Chicken flavor of course!)


Mmm.. :drool:
Yeah, homemade soup is the way to go


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Mmm.. :drool:
> Yeah, homemade soup is the way to go


Yesssss! I don't have it that often, I'm too busy, but... :drool: my mom makes AMAZING stone soup!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I chose chicken noodle, I don't care for canned chicken noodle but it is what I had. I had a ton of creamy soups but I don't think my throat can take creamy. I wanted Italian Wedding soup but couldn't find it in my cabinets I know I have some. I had chicken sausage gumbo and chicken noodle that were brothy. Anyway chicken soup is supposed to be magical so we'll see.


----------



## Emzi00

I am dedicating the chocolate cupcakes mom made to Lacie, because I'm eating them and she's not  :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow, I have missed so much on this thread! Can't even begin to read through it all. I just wanted to stop by and let everyone know that I am still alive, but have been very busy with school and other events  Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, Katelyn, the last 20 pages or so were pretty good


----------



## emilieanne

Looking at a buckling Saturday!!!! 

Capretta farms Oreo rose! 
Cross your fingers he's good 
He's not tested but from a closed herd & ADGA registered. Only 75$!(;


----------



## NubianFan

I always try to read everything I missed and sometimes that takes so long y'all are gone by the time I get done.


----------



## NubianFan

He is super cute I love that weird marking on his side, it kinda looks like some kind of tree ghost. You should name him Spooky or Creepy or Halloween or Batty or something like that.


----------



## Emzi00

What a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How cute!!


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all think I should go for it? 

I don't know about his conformation yet but I will Saturday! 
Ughh let's HOPE he's good!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's his dams udder look like?


----------



## Emzi00

Agreed, udder info :lol: um not sure what good nigie lines are, but his pedigree looks kinda blank, and he has no inbreeding because of lack of ancestors, :shrug: he looks nice to me, find out what his dam's udder is like, meet him in person, and if he fits your bill then go for it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ agreed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like his Twin Creeks lines!


----------



## emilieanne

He fits my bill

I actually have worked with his dam. She's sweet tempered. The sire from my understanding is also. 
As for her udder, I don't know if she's still milking but ill see 
This is the ad









But I know them personally and I said if he doesn't sell, let me know & I might be interested!

Edit: ignore the ad from Oxford, I dunno why it's posting that


----------



## emilieanne

This is the sire









Then the dam









She looks a little posts but ill see in person!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I am dedicating the chocolate cupcakes mom made to Lacie, because I'm eating them and she's not  :lol:


IMO, you should send me some!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow, I have missed so much on this thread! Can't even begin to read through it all. I just wanted to stop by and let everyone know that I am still alive, but have been very busy with school and other events  Hope everyone is well!!


Katelyn! You're back! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Looking at a buckling Saturday!!!!
> 
> Capretta farms Oreo rose!
> Cross your fingers he's good
> He's not tested but from a closed herd & ADGA registered. Only 75$!(;


He's beautiful, that's for sure! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I always try to read everything I missed and sometimes that takes so long y'all are gone by the time I get done.


That happens to moi too!!!
^^^heehee, moi! 

And then I go to answer a buncha posts and its like "wait 30 seconds" and I'm like *jeopardy song* 

^^^^^^^^im a little tired, can ya tell?

Ps, anyone know what this- ^ sign really is for???


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ps, anyone know what this- ^ sign really is for???


 It is for this face ^.^ :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> It is for this face ^.^ :lol:


Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Too funny! 

It a pointy thing!


----------



## Emzi00

Right! It a pointy thing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Too funny!
> 
> It a pointy thing!


 I mean, I'm just curious!! Like everyone uses it as an arrow, but what's it's grammatical function????

^^^^lol, I didn't even know grammatical was a word but I was like hey let's give it a try, turns out it IS a word!!! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

I thought it's for this one- 

^^^^
^ ^
^
____
| &bull;&bull; |
| * |
| |_| |
|
\/
|
|
/\
Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> I thought it's for this one-
> 
> ^^^^
> ^ ^
> ^
> ____
> | •• |
> | * |
> | |_| |
> |
> \/
> |
> |
> /\
> Lol


Hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Lol Emilie :lol:


----------



## goathiker

^^oo~
``/\/\


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I've created monsters!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I've created monsters!!!


Haha!! Yes, yes you did! O.O


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys! :wave: I'm going to bed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww! Night! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Night Emma, It's dinnertime here


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Night guys! :wave: I'm going to bed


Me too! Hopefully I won't be QUITE as tired tomorrow! *yawn* night y'all, hugs!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You too Sarah!? Oye! I'm gonna be so lonely over here :/
Oh well.. Gives me some time to reply to some emails


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You too Sarah!? Oye! I'm gonna be so lonely over here :/
> Oh well.. Gives me some time to reply to some emails


Sorry!!! <3 :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I suppose I can forgive you  :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah, night guys! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I just got back from watching two more Scooby doos but I am so stuffed up and miserable.... bleh


----------



## aceofspades

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html

This is a great page lots if helpful tips 
We just tried the laundry sauce it's great

Can't wait to try the dish washer sauce


----------



## NubianFan

My mom made some homemade laundry detergent, I don't know if she actually saved any money buy the time she bought ingredients but she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I read the ingredients that is the exact same ingredients mom used in hers. She had a hard time even finding the fels naptha soap around here finally found it at a hard ware store.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom makes ours, it lasts forever! And it's nice too!  we love it


----------



## NubianFan

okay, I am soooo stinking hot, my daughter says I don't feel like I have fever, but why am I so hot now and was so cold earlier?


----------



## NubianFan

Mom made like a five gallon bucket it of it, it was liquid, it lasted her forever it seemed like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep that's how we make ours. We use the Dugger recipe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

well y'all I am gonna try to go to bed and hopefully sleep. see y'all later.


----------



## aceofspades

I was going to say most hard wear stores seem to carry the naphtha soap and its usually under a dollar a bar. My Walmart has it in the laundry section.


----------



## usamagoat

i ban aceofspades for being aceofspades. haha lol:leap:
:goattruck:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh you guys! Gone for a day and you had a party without me! I am definatley NOT letting this slide!!! Unacceptable, all of you, _ESPECIALLY_ Emma, because I really want cupckaes now :lol: It's ok, I'll have cake and ice cream soon enough 

Ugh, I am so tired, been helping people move all day, hauling wood around, lifting things, unloading trucks, the works. My leg bones hurt! Don't know why, but they always do at night, especially when I'm working all day.

BUT I got new boots today! Woot woot  They're jumper boots (for jumping out of helicopters and planes and such, they were 4 sizes to big for him, but fit me perfectly, I got 2 pair). I also got a billion dog collars of all different colors for the dogs and goats, I got fencing stuff, I got 2 truck loads of wood for building barns, all kinds of stuff 

Been gone since morning, just got back at half an hour ago (Got back at 9:30pm)


----------



## usamagoat

wow lol have fun building your barns:clap:


----------



## emilieanne

Oh man! 

Lacie ship some over to me!(; 
I literally just had a dream of what I can do for the buck during the day when I don't want the girls bred.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emilie, I always dream about my goats!!!

Well it's a hi bye for me, school... Blech


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! Why are you his up so early!!


----------



## aceofspades

Today's sun rise in west Texas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How pretty!


----------



## emilieanne

I agree! 

Lol skyla I'm up for school-_- this sucks. 
Sitting in second period and I'm about to fall over I'm so tired.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Much too early for me! I had to get up at 6 for work the other day... Entirely much to early! Lol! 
So glad I never went to public school past 4th grade lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol lucky!!! 

Now I'm in third period & I'm begging the teCher to sell me gummy worms so I stay awake!


----------



## aceofspades

I'm up at 4 and at work by 5 every morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Haha! I love gummy worms!

Ace, I would die! Lol!


----------



## aceofspades

It's not so bad I only worked 86hrs last week


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only?! Lol!! Your crazy! I don't even work 30hrs a week and think its too much  lol!


----------



## aceofspades

I average 90hrs a week.
I work 14 days on 7 days off
12-18hrs a day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Crazy stuff...


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so far this morning, I have got up , got my daughter off to school, went to the grocery store and bought some cold medicine and more chicken noodle soup and tissue, and orange juice (vitamin c) and read 6 chapters and studied a powerpoint section and took a quiz for one of my classes and got a 100 on that. Ate chicken noodle soup for breakfast with an orange juice chaser, took a bath in scalding hot water with baTherapy in it, (Fir oil is an ingredient, was hoping it would open up my head, and it did slightly!) and now I am thinking about going back to bed. I have class tonight til almost 10 that I can't miss.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! Pretty productive! Me... I bred a goat  now I smell like a buck, just in time for work! Haha!  lol!!


----------



## Texaslass

Gooood morning everyone!  Y'all did SO many pages without me that I can't even remember all of it, and I just read it! :lol:I had such a backache yesterday, and it was so muggy that I was feeling to bleh to come back on. And then we watched a movie and it was really late when we finished, so I conked out, and then slept late (Monday is our day off here  ) and took my time getting up and dressed, so I just got here, lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, Lacie, I saw the "slow clap" thing!! It was kind of a "well, well, well, you finally did it!" thing, and it wasn't a villain exactly, but he wasn't really a good guy either. :lol: When he did it, I was like "pause the movie!!" so I could tell the others how I didn't know what that was and you had to tell me and all, lol! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

byccombe said:


> oh, lacie, i saw the "slow clap" thing!! It was kind of a "well, well, well, you finally did it!" thing, and it wasn't a villain exactly, but he wasn't really a good guy either. :lol: When he did it, i was like "pause the movie!!" so i could tell the others how i didn't know what that was and you had to tell me and all, lol! :rofl:


lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Oh, Lacie, I saw the "slow clap" thing!! It was kind of a "well, well, well, you finally did it!" thing, and it wasn't a villain exactly, but he wasn't really a good guy either. :lol: When he did it, I was like "pause the movie!!" so I could tell the others how I didn't know what that was and you had to tell me and all, lol! :ROFL:


ROFL!! Too funny!!


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I am gonna bail on ya, probably won't see me much today, and possibly not for the first half of tomorrow, because I plan on going to the doctor tomorrow if at all possible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope ya feel better!


----------



## aceofspades

Feel better soon


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all bred goats and got better. 

I slept, fell back while walking up stairs, and now I'm going to sleep again then go to the feed store & home lol


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> Y'all bred goats and got better.
> 
> I slept, fell back while walking up stairs, and now I'm going to sleep again then go to the feed store & home lol


Shouldn't you be at school young lady


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You fell down the stairs? Thats sucky, for surely that warrents not being at school


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You fell down the stairs? Thats sucky, for surely that warrents not being at school


In my day we had to walk 5miles to school up hill bare foot in the snow. Lol 
Can't go to school but well enough for the feed store lol


----------



## aceofspades

Seriously tho if you hit you're head when you fell than you should NOT be going to sleep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont go to work when I dont want to, but I'll go and do a million other things that day :ROFL: 

I'd much rather be in the feed store than in school, or an office, something like that.


But yes, DONT go to sleep if you hit your head or something!


----------



## goathiker

I think it's her migraine meds making her sleepy. They need changed before something bad happens. 
She got out of school at 2;30 her time...


----------



## aceofspades

It's only now 200 my time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its noon here.

Think a 50 Joule fence charger will keep a bull in?


----------



## Emzi00

Ace, in your day, you had to walk to school uphill both ways :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie when did you make website for your boers?


----------



## NubianFan

I am not feeling any better, in fact I am feeling worse. I feel so bad I can't sleep so I am back. I may watch Scooby doo.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I threw it together Saterday night.


----------



## NubianFan

I have an advertisement now for Turtle shack on my screen.. It says order live tortoises online...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am not feeling any better, in fact I am feeling worse. I feel so bad I can't sleep so I am back. I may watch Scooby doo.


Well that sucks! Hope you get better quickly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I have an advertisement now for Turtle shack on my screen.. It says order live tortoises online...


Mine has been all kinds of things! Photoshop, makeup, turtles, jars, hotels, real estate, dog food, walmart, solar power, supply companies, all kinds of stuff today!


----------



## Emzi00

Ship you a cupcake if you ship me a Babette baby :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol yes. I fell down stairs. But I didn't hit my head  
& I was in school. We can text Inbetween classes, when were done, and at lunch! 
Well, buy 3 things at the feed store & it costs 51.25

Oh and Emma, you have to get around me first!(; lol Babette's second doeling goes to me!


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Ship you a cupcake if you ship me a Babette baby :lol:


Ill ship you a dozen cupcakes for Babette


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie, if she has triplet doelings


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> Ace, in your day, you had to walk to school uphill both ways :slapfloor:


Oh yes in my old age I forgot about that 
Both ways part lol


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Ace, get in line :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

I was just trying to get to the front of the line.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie holds the front :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

We went over the line a few weeks ago. Lol it was lacie me 258 people then y'all!(; 
Lol I don't remember all the other people.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, Lacie better hurry and get that goat knocked up, she's got people waiting :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I've gotta read the last few pages real quick, don't leave while I'm reading! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm maybe I should leave


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, I didn't realize that had so many typos! But I fixed it. Lol

Okay, it wasn't as many pages as I thought.  I want a cupcake now!


----------



## Emzi00

Trade you for Breck :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Trade you for Breck :lol:


  *sputter* Not gonna happen, so just forget about it sister!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Ughh, I hate cramps, and school, and everything


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all are gonna hate me for this, but I've been thinking maybe I should take a few days break from the computer... It gives me a headache, and I've been really tired lately; I was thinking it might help to take a break from it. I haven't decided yet, though. :think:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh, you guys, too funny! 

That is a terrible looking cupcake! Not interested unless they look like this! Or something else thats awesome, preferably some halloween cupcakes :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I ban snot


----------



## NubianFan

Man those cupcakes are seriously awesome looking especially the pac man ones


----------



## NubianFan

Anyone got any LA 200?


----------



## emilieanne

That's awesome!!! 

So lacie, who is on the list and in what order? Lol now it's gunna bug me.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Y'all are gonna hate me for this, but I've been thinking maybe I should take a few days break from the computer... It gives me a headache, and I've been really tired lately; I was thinking it might help to take a break from it. I haven't decided yet, though. :think:


All I can say is you'll have a lot of reading to do  And that I would miss you :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor: oh, Leslie! :lol:

Those PAC man cupcakes are too cute Lacie!
Oh BTW, I don't think we ever saw your new obi doe yet?! Just the kids, and a tiny pixelated buck. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Not me, I want that plain old chocolate cupcake with a bit of peanut butter on it.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh, you guys, too funny!
> 
> That is a terrible looking cupcake! Not interested unless they look like this! Or something else thats awesome, preferably some halloween cupcakes :lol:


I'll make anything for a Babette baby :lol: Yeah, mine are boring


----------



## NubianFan

don't be telling Abner or Luther or whatever his name is that he is tiny !!!! He will get you with those horns!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Ill see you're rainbow cupcake and raise you 2 minion twinkly cupcakes


----------



## Texaslass

aceofspades said:


> Ill see you're rainbow cupcake and raise you 2 minion twinkly cupcakes


Ooooh, I love minions, I want one! :lol: too cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Ace, why no one eyed minions?
Yeah Lacie, what's the order?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey speaking of cupcakes and other assorted goodies. I bought some brachs caramels. I REMEMBER making something yummy with them last year, but I don't remember what. It wasn't caramel apples I have made them before. I feel like it was a kind of fudge. Does anyone know of any good recipes using brachs caramels?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> All I can say is you'll have a lot of reading to do  And that I would miss you :tears:


I would miss you too! :tears: but I love reading, and I have a book calling to me that I already started....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You just ruined my cupcake fantasy! Bleh, I hate peanut butter with anything else other than bread, or mixed with sugar and rolled into a ball! ALL the boys in my family mix peanut butter, pancake syrup, butter, and jelly together and eat it on their pancakes. My son sometimes mixes peanut butter in his spaghetti  


Anywho..
For babette, the list is Me, Emilie, and some other people (not sure it they are really serious though)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm....Ok, I'll see your minion cupcakes, and raise you one peacock cupcake....


----------



## Texaslass

You hate peanut butter???!!!!!! :shocked: I could live off that stuff! :slapfloor: sometimes I do when there's nothing else to eat around, lol.My sister always puts peanut butter and honey on her pancakes. 
I don't however understand eating it with spaghetti, ew.


----------



## emilieanne

Lord knows I'd go crazy for a Babette baby!!! 

Maybe I can get my BF to buy the doeling then ill buy a buck!(;


----------



## NubianFan

We make peanut butter balls, it is peanut butter, maple syrup, and powdered sugar. you mix it all together and roll into a ball, yummy....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Picture would help wouldnt it, lol, wheres my mind today!?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Anywho..
> For babette, the list is Me, Emilie, and some other people (not sure it they are really serious though)


I'm serious  My birthday is in March :lol: but really, in the next couple years I'm going to be extremely serious about it


----------



## aceofspades

Peanut butter and chocolate is in the famous words of tony GRRRATE!!!


----------



## Texaslass

If your birthday is in march then your half birthday is sometime this month. Happy half birthday!!!  

That peacock cupcake is really cool!


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> You hate peanut butter???!!!!!! :shocked: I could live off that stuff! :slapfloor: sometimes I do when there's nothing else to eat around, lol.My sister always puts peanut butter and honey on her pancakes.
> I don't however understand eating it with spaghetti, ew.


 I can't see eating it with regular spaghetti, but you can make a Thai peanut sauce with peanut butter, some soy sauce, a little teriyaki sauce and put that over noodles and it is good....


----------



## aceofspades

NubianFan said:


> We make peanut butter balls, it is peanut butter, maple syrup, and powdered sugar. you mix it all together and roll into a ball, yummy....


We use peanut butter sweetened condensed milk powdered sugar then roll them in coconut and call the bunny tails


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> If your birthday is in march then your half birthday is sometime this month. Happy half birthday!!!


Crap, it was actually a little while ago, but thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Lord knows I'd go crazy for a Babette baby!!!
> 
> Maybe I can get my BF to buy the doeling then ill buy a buck!(;


That would be nice for you, Babette babies aren't cheap! :lol:

No I havent posted a picture of the obie doe....I don't like her face!


----------



## aceofspades

That peacock looks amazing some ones got talent decorating cup cakes. 
Ill raise you one scooby doo cake


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Picture would help wouldnt it, lol, wheres my mind today!?


 OMG I couldn't eat that cupcake it is too pretty. My aunt from England brought me back a sugar crystal egg once, it was so gorgeous I didn't dare eat it. Finally the ants came after it and mom made me throw it out. It was so gorgeous


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> We use peanut butter sweetened condensed milk powdered sugar then roll them in coconut and call the bunny tails


 That sounds yummmm


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No I havent posted a picture of the obie doe....I don't like her face!


Well then. Don't like Moon's face, don't like your obie's face


----------



## aceofspades

I remember making them as a kid it was fun


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Crap, it was actually a little while ago, but thanks!


We always celebrate birthdays for 2 or 3 weeks, before and after the day. :lol: its like Christmas, you don't want it to end.


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> We always celebrate birthdays for 2 or 3 weeks, before and after the day. :lol: its like Christmas, you don't want it to end.


I have a birth month celebration


----------



## Emzi00

aceofspades said:


> I have a birth month celebration


I have an "okay it's your birthday, now shut up and get on with your life"


----------



## NubianFan

HA I am lucky if anyone remembers my birthday. Last year only my sister, actually told me happy birthday ON my birthday. On my 18th birthday, my 18th mind you, my whole family forgot.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I have an "okay it's your birthday, now shut up and get on with your life"


 EXACTLY Emma! Me too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I love this cake! :laugh:








Like this one too


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, y'all are making me sad. :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

Is that a divorce cake?


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I love this cake! :laugh:
> 
> Like this one too


The first one's funny, the second is kinda yikes.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I love this cake! :laugh:
> View attachment 40911
> 
> 
> Like this one too
> View attachment 40910


Did something crawl in your heart and die? Those are so dark!


----------



## NubianFan

When my neighbor got divorced she took her wedding album outside and shot it with a shotgun.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Did something crawl in your heart and die? Those are so dark!


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My celebration never ends, every day is my holiday  But I only get presents from other people on my birthday, and on christmas. 
My daughter is crazy, she calls the day before her birthday, her "birthday eve" What a nut, she, every year, fully expects to get a present early, . She never does though! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban HUMIDITY!!! :angry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Did something crawl in your heart and die? Those are so dark!


The first one is a divorce cake, the second one is Disney's Corpes Bride, ever heard of it?



Byccombe said:


> The first one's funny, the second is kinda yikes.


Clearly you didnt see the movie....lol.

But I have a warped sense of humor, I've told you all before right?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban having to interact with people, and having to speak in front of the class, and being in public


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I love this cake! :laugh:
> 
> Like this one too


The first one is hilarious. The second one takes a special person to appreciate


----------



## aceofspades

And yes I saw the movie so I get it lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I ban having to interact with people, and having to speak in front of the class, and being in public


Totally!!!!

No, I haven't seen that movie, the previews were enough to creep me out. And doesn't it have Johnny Depp in it? As one of the voices, i mean. I rest my case. *shudder*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But I have a warped sense of humor, I've told you all before right?


Multiple times :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, is this cake better? This was my daughters cake last year


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Totally!!!!
> 
> No, I haven't seen that movie, the previews were enough to creep me out. And doesn't it have Johnny Depp in it? As one of the voices, i mean. I rest my case. *shudder*


 I am glad I am not the only one that thinks Johnny Depp is weird and creepy. Although I do want to see _The Lone Ranger_. 
I do like that second cake though, it would be an awesome Halloween celebration cake.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, is this cake better? This was my daughters cake last year


NO!! I hate Sponge Bob, ew! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, is this cake better? This was my daughters cake last year


Way to happy *shudder* and I don't like spongebob


----------



## NubianFan

Good Grief Y'all are never satisfied!! Too dark Too happy Too many eyes on the minions. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Good Grief Y'all are never satisfied!! Too dark Too happy Too many eyes on the minions. LOL


Oh sure, just go after me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, "too happy" "too dark" Is there no happy medium!?! :lol: 

Fine! Have a boring cake, with absolutly nothing on it! :ROFL: Better?


----------



## NubianFan

What about this one 
http://www.noupe.com/wp-content/uploads/trans/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/20.jpg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Love it! Now I want a hamburger and some fries!


----------



## aceofspades

I freaking love Johnny dep

But the most warped cake ever is the baby shower cake.








You say of that cute and so realistic what a nice cake until you realize you have to cut up the baby









Now that's sick and twisted


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I actually don't really like any cake much, and just looking at all if them is making me feel fat!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Aaaaahhh!!! Ace, really, that disturbing! Why'd you have to show us that?!


----------



## NubianFan

What about this one.
http://getruralkansas.com/townassets/222/7.28_Loris_4977.jpg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, some of the divorce cakes are brutal!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh, "too happy" "too dark" Is there no happy medium!?! :lol:
> 
> Fine! Have a boring cake, with absolutly nothing on it! :ROFL: Better?


Well, with the "too dark" ones, I'm supposed to be looking for positive stuff 
The "too happy" one has to much going on, needs to be more balanced. But yes, I like the plain ones. I could even give you pros and cons if that doesn't make sense :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

This one 
http://www.thestandart.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/creative-cakes-8-2.jpg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, the baby shower cakes shouldnt be babies, they should just be cakes that say " Babyshower, its a ____" or something like that....


----------



## aceofspades

I think the grumpy old goat cake suites me


----------



## Texaslass

Pictures, Lacie pictures! Get out there with a camera!!! Both your websites are seriously lacking in photos. :lol: and I want to see your Obi doe even if you don't like her face! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

This one is awesome artwork but kind of a creepy cake subject in my opinion
http://www.thestandart.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/creative-cakes-21.jpg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> This one
> http://www.thestandart.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/creative-cakes-8-2.jpg


Thats crazy, I'd be all weired out eating though, just because its a turkey cake. Turkey should be on the holidays, not a cake....


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah Lacie, what Sarah said! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

All those cakes are funny! IDK how they got that chicken one so realistic!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, I've seen picture of the octopus cake before, it's cool. I think it took like some odd hundred pounds of fondant and frosting to make it though


----------



## Texaslass

Now who needs a squid cake??lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> I think the grumpy old goat cake suites me


I love the old goat one! WAY better than the cake I got, the "Older than dirt" one. I'd love to make this someday


----------



## aceofspades

I'm laughing to hard to reply ROTFL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Come to california and hold the dang goats then! :lol: There's 22


----------



## Texaslass

When my dad turned 50 we found a mug that said the big 50 on it. He didn't like it, never used it.  we thought it was funny.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Come to california and hold the dang goats then! :lol: There's 22


Grab one of those homeless people of the street and make them do it! :lol: I'm sure they'd be happy to for one of these cakes. :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

Mugs make great cakes I've already shared this recipe one but just incase you missed it


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Come to california and hold the dang goats then! :lol: There's 22


I'm serious when I say I will :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Whoa, five minutes and nothing? Where'd everybody go? :tears:


----------



## aceofspades

Ok so I've never googled crazy cakes before but WOW









This goes with the octopus cake it's neat but why the heck would you do that









And forget about a turkey cake lets roast a pig cake Really???









Now that's better I want a donut cake









Do you think I can get a grumpy goat rainbow cake combo. 
Grumpy old goat decor with a rainbow center that screams me


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> Whoa, five minutes and nothing? Where'd everybody go? :tears:


I guess there all googling cakes lol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Whoa, five minutes and nothing? Where'd everybody go? :tears:


I'm still here :hug: Don't cry :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I was just looking up how to pronounce epinephrine so I can ask the vet for it without sounding like an idiot. :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

What do you call a billy goat at sea?


Billy ocean


----------



## aceofspades

What do you call an unemployed billy goat 


Billy idol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Haha, I was just looking up how to pronounce epinephrine so I can ask the vet for it without sounding like an idiot. :lol:


How do you pronounce it?


----------



## aceofspades

What do you call a goat with one ear


Van-goat


----------



## aceofspades

What do you call a spastic goat 

Billy the kid


----------



## aceofspades

Really where did every body go? 

Don't make me keep telling bad jokes


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> How do you pronounce it?


Well, you can look it up to hear the audio, but as I understand it, it's: 
E-pin-e-frin, with the emphasis on the e's. And the e's are short. :shrug: I'm not very good at explaining...


----------



## Emzi00

Where did everybody go?! :tears: I'm all alone with bad jokes :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

What do you call a royal goat wearing denim?
Billy Jean King.

What do you call a goat on a mountain 
Hill billy


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Well, you can look it up to hear the audio, but as I understand it, it's:
> E pin e frin, with the emphasis on the Ed's. And the e's are short. :shrug: I'm not very good at explaining...


Thanks :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Maybe everybody decided to go bake cakes. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Man, why'd you have to quote it before I fixed the typos!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

That would make me SO mad! They don't need cakes :lol: Stop baking and come back guys! :tears:


----------



## aceofspades

Emzi00 said:


> How do you pronounce it?


I can say it out loud correctly but I don't know how to right it to sound it out my best try is
Ep in effran


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie might be out taking pictures of goats onder:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, cakes will just make you fat!! Come back! *gasp* maybe Lacie's taking pictures!! I doubt it though... :/


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> I can say it out loud correctly but I don't know how to right it to sound it out my best try is
> Ep in effran


I know that's not how it's spelled but to me that's how it sounds out


----------



## NubianFan

I went and heated up meatballs and gravy because I was starving. And now me and my daughter are reading all the stuff you posted since I was gone.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, you explained better than me, ace!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, cakes will just make you fat!! Come back! *gasp* maybe Lacie's taking pictures!! I doubt it though... :/


Stop posting the same stuff at the same time :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

But I have to leave for class in an hour even though I am sick as a dog...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> But I have to leave for class in an hour even though I am sick as a dog...


I hope you feel better :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Stop posting the same stuff at the same time :hair:


I know!! :GAAH: :hair: Note to self: stop posting the same stuff at the same time! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I know!! :GAAH: :hair: Note to self: stop posting the same stuff at the same time! Lol


It's happened like twice now :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

You know the song "its the eye of the tiger"



Yea you're singing it now


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Texaslass

I feel like my life is wasting away while I am on TGS....


----------



## NubianFan

oh gosh, I hope my teacher has pity on me and sends me home. I hate to miss class though, we get 20 points just for showing up.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I feel like my life is wasting away while I am on TGS....


 What would you be doing if you weren't here?


----------



## Texaslass

aceofspades said:


> You know the song "its the eye of the tiger"
> 
> Yea you're singing it now


Yep all the rest of the day! Lol, but I love that song! I don't mind.


----------



## aceofspades

Good luck in class hope you feel better soon #double hug/:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> What would you be doing if you weren't here?


Writing a letter, reading a book, cleaning my room, doing dishes, calling the vet, going to the feed store to get pallets, etc, etc, etc,....


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I feel like my life is wasting away while I am on TGS....


I feel bad when I think about it, but then I realize that I don't have a life anyways

I keep getting the hint that you're going to abandon us


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah hope you feel better soon Leslie! :hug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I feel bad when I think about it, but then I realize that I don't have a life anyways
> 
> I keep getting the hint that you're going to abandon us


Well I don't want to, but then I do have a lot of stuff to do.... I didn't even mention practicing instruments, which I haven't done in forever and I really want to! :/


----------



## NubianFan

calling vet takes 5 minutes. the other stuff might be more involved.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, and exercising! :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

Do a time budget. Allow yourself so many minutes online per day. the problem is when you come on and no one is here. Like this time of day is usually dead but today it is red hot.


----------



## Texaslass

And drawing. And teaching my goats to lead. Maybe sewing. Make cheese. The list is never ending, now why'd you have to ask?  I could go on for days! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys I am going to get off and try to prepare for class tonight. See you sometime tomorrow probably.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Lol lucky!!!
> 
> Now I'm in third period & I'm begging the teCher to sell me gummy worms so I stay awake!


To can use your phone In school?


----------



## Emzi00

Wow. Leslie always has great advice!  Sarah, I like Leslie's idea


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah I'm just about onto quit altogether 'cept when I have to come on. I really don't do much online other than this, and I wasn't on here nearly so much before this thread exploded! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Wow. Leslie always has great advice!  Sarah, I like Leslie's idea


I was about to do something like that before I met you and Sarah! Y'all captured me and held me prisoner! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> lol yes. I fell down stairs. But i didn't hit my head
> & i was in school. We can text inbetween classes, when were done, and at lunch!
> Well, buy 3 things at the feed store & it costs 51.25
> 
> oh and emma, you have to get around me first!(; lol babette's second doeling goes to me!


lucky!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I feel so liked!! :lovey: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I was about to do something like that before I met you and Sarah! Y'all captured me and held me prisoner! :ROFL:


You're not my prisoner, I just cry so much when you leave that you want to come back! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

True, true...


----------



## aceofspades

I need to be excused or a pass for a leave of absence as well. 
Ill see y'all when I see y'all. Don't burn up the pages to much with ought me.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, they will believe me.


----------



## Texaslass

I won't! I'm outta here for a while. As in, when I do get off, I won't be back on till tomorrow evening or something.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Oh, they will believe me.


----------



## Emzi00

So alone, so lost without y'all, I need y'all :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I have an "okay it's your birthday, now shut up and get on with your life"


Yeah me too... But in my head I'm still celebrating


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> When my neighbor got divorced she took her wedding album outside and shot it with a shotgun.


Whoa, steer clear of her!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah me too... But in my head I'm still celebrating


Still reading through the pages? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, is this cake better? This was my daughters cake last year


Yeuch, I hate sponge bob


----------



## goathiker

Byccombe said:


>


Somebody will be on here even if it's just 4 pages of <Maaa Lacie
It's never failed before.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, I guess I'd better go too. :/ Have fun double trouble! I'll see ya later! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Way to happy *shudder* and I don't like spongebob





Byccombe said:


> NO!! I hate Sponge Bob, ew! :lol:


Me too! I think it's safe to say we all hate sponge bob. I think he should drown


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Well, I guess I'd better go too. :/ Have fun double trouble! I'll see ya later! :wave:


Bye *sniffle* *sob*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Laaaaaaacie!
> Maaaaaaaaahhhh


STOP IT!!!! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too! I think it's safe to say we all hate sponge bob. I think he should drown


Pull him backwards quickly through the water :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too! I think it's safe to say we all hate sponge bob. I think he should drown


 *gasp* Spongebob is awesome, how could you say that!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Bye *sniffle* *sob*


Now don't start that again or I'll never be able to leave!  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> STOP IT!!!! :lol: :ROFL:


Why 
Ma...


----------



## emilieanne

Spongebob is banned after 4pm until 2am then cut off at 4 am? In china!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Now don't start that again or I'll never be able to leave!  :ROFL:


Good!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Writing a letter, reading a book, cleaning my room, doing dishes, calling the vet, going to the feed store to get pallets, etc, etc, etc,....


That's what you SAY, but you know it's not true! You know you'd be sitting on the floor, staring at the wall because you don't want to do anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Spongebob is banned after 4pm until 2am then cut off at 4 am? In china!


What?! Thats weird, they must hate him, lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Well I don't want to, but then I do have a lot of stuff to do.... I didn't even mention practicing instruments, which I haven't done in forever and I really want to! :/


Sarah, some words of advice from someone with the same name.

DONT LEAVE!

You will be so sad without the glorious double trouble, Lacie, Leslie, ace, Emilie... Am I forgetting someone??? 
Anyway, you'll miss us! DONT LEAVE GIRL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yeah I'm just about onto quit altogether 'cept when I have to come on. I really don't do much online other than this, and I wasn't on here nearly so much before this thread exploded! :slapfloor:


Noooooooooooooo Sarah!!! :'( :tears: :tears: this is the best thread ever!!! We get to talk to other goat people about random stuff!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I was about to do something like that before I met you and Sarah! Y'all captured me and held me prisoner! :ROFL:


 Double trouble works miracles


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Still reading through the pages? :lol:


Yep


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emzi00 said:


> pull him backwards quickly through the water :lol:


hahahahaha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys, did you know in Japan, you can now rent an old man to be your "buddy" for the day?! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Thought of Lacie :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, would it be so bad of me to fill out a buck service application form on Lacie's website? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might be hard to get your doe here! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I take that as a no... okay... which buck to pick.. Goober... hmm... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So I can't click all the tested things.. soon though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, I have never tested if the form worked, does it?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you should be finding out! :lol: Now you have my email *GASP*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It works :lol: Goober's your favorite huh? Lol, I actually am beginning to like him better than Nehru  Oh well, cant win em all now can you.


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sarah, some words of advice from someone with the same name.
> 
> DONT LEAVE!
> 
> You will be so sad without the glorious double trouble, Lacie, Leslie, ace, Emilie... Am I forgetting someone???
> Anyway, you'll miss us! DONT LEAVE GIRL!


That's a lot of trouble


----------



## aceofspades

Congratulations it works 

I feel like we should get you a cake lol


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like Nehru's face :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I don't even see goober....


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Lol I don't even see goober....


LBNP ManOnTheMoon is Goober


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nehru's massive scurs add to his head size, I dont like his face either though, lol. Goober has a cute dished, and feminine face actually, I can see him adding that to his kids. I decided I'm breeding Goober to Gracie, and Clarice this year. Nehru will be bred to the other aplines this year, then I'll reverse the order next year, or I'll have all new bucks, something like that. Never know what I might do!

Goober still doesnt have a beard :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh Lacie, you need more goats that you the faces of! :lol: Wow. Something about you not liking their faces :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Oh man. I looooove goober. 

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Oh man. I looooove goober.
> 
> Lol


Oh yeah 
Did you see his dam's udder?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol! Well Moon has a blocky, ugly head. The new obie doe Daisy, has a hidious face, its giant, and just odd. Nehru has a big head, and I mostly dont like the scurs and the structure of his face. And my other doe Daisy (the boer) just looks retarded!

I like the others though


----------



## Emzi00

Excuses, excuses 
If you don't like their faces, just send them to me :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Everybody loves Goober  He is just so majestic :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

You need an updated picture of him :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm keeping it that way! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Well, you need more pictures of..... all of them!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright! Finished vball and soccer practice, ate burritos (yum!), washed dishes, put a load of laundry in the washer and put some in the dryer too, now for algebra homework... Sigh....


----------



## Emzi00

I still don't have any homework :lol:
Laaaaaaacie!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, what was your website address again???


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I still don't have any homework :lol:
> Laaaaaaacie!
> Maaaaaaaaahhhh


Ugh, Emma!!! For me, the days I have a ton of stuff and don't get home until 9, I have a boatload of homework, but the days I don't have much, or anything for that matter, I have nothing!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com
Lbnpboergoats.weebly.com.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I'm going to post on your facebook page, it's to blank! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw, goober's so cute! 

Guess who also filled out a buck application???  I wonder????  

All I have to say is wow, those are some expensive birds!  I mean, more than a horse for two little birds!!! They are cute and beautiful though!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go???

Laaaaaaaaacie
Maaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, I had to take care of my goats, kinda put it off a little late


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to fill out a contact us form :lol:


----------



## goathiker




----------



## Emzi00

oh yes Jill, :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's it, I annoyed Lacie to much, and now she probably hates me again :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, I had to take care of my goats, kinda put it off a little late


Jeez emma


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know, I helped, she hates me now to! :tears: :'(


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie :tears: We may have lost her forever  :tear: :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh Lacie, did you leave us forever, like Sarah? :tears: I think we did lose her forever, she didn't say goodbye or anything! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie! 
Come back :tears: *said in desperate voice* *pouts* *sniffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Laaaacie!!! :tears: do you hate us? :tears come back!! Your bottle babies need you! *sniffle* *sob* *wail of utter despair and sadness*


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Sarah :lol:
Laaaaaaaacie!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
We need you! Come take care of your bottle babies! :tears: *sob* *throws a fit of sadness*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Throwing a fit gets you no where, but lucky you I came back in side from chores and came on here :lol:

It's ok, I don't hate you, you're off the hook...... but don't leave town! :lol: just kidding


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you SO much!!!!!!!!! :hug: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So since a ton of people want Babette babies, should I just make an extended waiting list into 2015?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you SO much!!!!!!!!! :hug: :wahoo: :dance:


I can tell! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow!! I'm gone for like 6hrs and I come back to over 10 pages!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So since a ton of people want Babette babies, should I just make an extended waiting list into 2015?


Yes :lol: Might add 2016 as well, you've got a long line


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Thats what happens, most of it is dreadfully awful jokes (just kidding....somewhat, lol), and a cake off!


And Emilie, where ever you may be hiding, I put you down for babettes 2nd doe 

Lol, that would look odd though, it would be full of spots of babette, and the rest would be empty!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can tell! :ROFL:


 Good. It needs to be clear that we need you  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Needy people you all are! lol

Meanwhile in California.....I'm BBQing chicken, and I'm SO hungry! Just realized I havent eaten in two days! No wonder I dont feel so sparky


----------



## Emzi00

TWO DAYS!!!!!!!  What the heck?!?!?!

Yes, at least I am very needy, can't speak for Sarah  It happens, Lacie, simply because you are awesome and amazing :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know I havent eaten since lunch on saturday. I mean I have had tea and water, but other than that nothing, not even a snack, or a crumb of nothin! Just didnt eat, been working the entire time, still working today, almost done though 

My eyelids feel like sand paper right now..... I'm tired....lol


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie is already on the waiting list :laugh:
Geesh Lacie, eat something! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, man, I forgot to tell you, I got ANOTHER pair of boots today, that makes 3 pairs of boots in less than 24 hours! Some lady gave them to me today because they were given to her because they didnt fit the guy that bought them, and they didt fit her, so they're mine now! Never even worn, the best kind of hand-me-down!


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh! That's awesome! I like boots


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Working on eating, I need fire first! Fire, fire, fire FIRE! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

So, Lacie, what I'm thinking is, I'll trade you two kittens for a doeling from everyone of your does, an Australian cattle dog pup, a buckling from moon, a calf, those birds, and I could even take some of your kids off your hands if you really wanted! :slapfloor: Okay I'm kidding about your kids..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tell you what, you give me $100 and I'll take those kittens off your hands 

Gotta be a better negotiator than that! And an fyi, I really dont like cats....._really_ dont like them.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I mean....unless your cats are worth like 10K, I'm thinking this trade isnt gonna happen :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Yup they're actually worth 11K so I think this is gonna work :lol:
Aww, that's cute that you think I have $100, nah I'm in debt, I just took out a loan with my parents :lol:
I knew you didn't like cats anyways, but everyone needs a few barn cats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'm thinking about kids from Redwood Hills. I like Jitterbug, Ember Amicale, and Jumbalya. Which ones would you pic kids from?

By the way, this is redwood hills site. Its not very easy to find it, so here it is for ya 
http://rhfshowgoats.com/Alpines.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yup they're actually worth 11K so I think this is gonna work :lol:
> Aww, that's cute that you think I have $100, nah I'm in debt, I just took out a loan with my parents :lol:
> I knew you didn't like cats anyways, but everyone needs a few barn cats!


Oh, geez, if you're in debt, how are you gonna fed the crew of them?


----------



## aceofspades

I guess I need to make a website but first I need to cone up with a herd name. 

But right now I'm going to bed nigh night all


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like your testing me! :lol:
I like Jitterbug best, they're all really nice, but I like her best


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, geez, if you're in debt, how are you gonna fed the crew of them?


I have money, just not on me when I need it, plus I'll work and do whatever I have to just to feed the animals


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night!

Maybe its a test, maybe it isnt....


----------



## Emzi00

Night Ace :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe its a test, maybe it isnt....


Well, if it were a test, how would I have done? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good....good. I would pick Jumbalya because I feel she was put together well, and her udder didnt take as long to bloom. AND she is Jitterbugs momma


----------



## Emzi00

Ahh :thumbup: okay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

However, jitterbug is still a good pick, she is one of ADGA's top ten milkers.

Alrighty, I'm gonna leave to your own devices again, as scary as that was last time(just kidding)....but I need food!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm starving.... I want a waffle...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Night y'all! See you tomorrow... Probably dinner time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## Delilah

Hey guys! So we just got back from getting two new goats. They're high percentage Boers, they're our first Boers! They are both pretty nice looking, no pictures tho :/ I'll try to get some tomorrow when it's light out. They are TB/CAE/CL/Johnes tested negative which is very rare around here so that was another good thing! We will be testing them both again for CAE though just in case. ) Im excited lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's way cool! Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00

Night guys! Well I just got yelled at by the parents, lol, so it's bedtime, until tomorrow...


----------



## NubianFan

This was too good not to share, I am going to start a thread about it too, but thought I would tell you guys first. So I get into town for class, I hadn't even looked at my cellphone all day because I was sick. So I have a text message from Dru's former owner telling me that Dru's mama got Grand champion, Best Doe in Show, and Best Udder in Show at the fair!! So I should have me a good little Doe when she gets grown up.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Thats what happens, most of it is dreadfully awful jokes (just kidding....somewhat, lol), and a cake off!
> 
> And Emilie, where ever you may be hiding, I put you down for babettes 2nd doe
> 
> Lol, that would look odd though, it would be full of spots of babette, and the rest would be empty!


Yaaaaaaay 
That just made my day 
Especially cause you know, I find out 12 hours before that I have a livestock meeting or else I can't show & I wake up 40 min late! Lol 
Who knew I could look this pretty:









In 4 min! 
Usually it's 12-15!! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban waking up... Bye y'all


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## aceofspades

God is making things happen for you, even when you don't see it, even when you can't feel it, even when it is not evident, god is working on you're prayers.








Texas hill country sunrise. 
Photographer unknown.


----------



## NubianFan

Cool I like the longhorn sunrise....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is WAY cool Leslie!!! 

Ave I love that 
And the picture is amazing!


----------



## aceofspades

I don't normally post other people's photos but I loved that one.

It said was take in the Texas hill country close to kerrville

. But no photographer listed. If you know who took the pic please give them credit for there work.









This is my sunrise picture of the day 9-17-13 in west Texas close to San Angelo.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It works :lol: Goober's your favorite huh? Lol, I actually am beginning to like him better than Nehru  Oh well, cant win em all now can you.


He's my favorite, but I wish you wouldn't call him Goober. I like Man on the Moon better.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Goober is a little too much like the mechanic on Andy Griffith


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, man, I forgot to tell you, I got ANOTHER pair of boots today, that makes 3 pairs of boots in less than 24 hours! Some lady gave them to me today because they were given to her because they didnt fit the guy that bought them, and they didt fit her, so they're mine now! Never even worn, the best kind of hand-me-down!


Lacie, we NEED to see these boots you keep talking about!!! I love boots!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like your testing me! :lol:
> I like Jitterbug best, they're all really nice, but I like her best


Me too, out of the ones she mentioned, but all of them are knock you dead gorgeous!!!!! :drool: I want one! :tears: :lol: And I don't even want to get into Alpines personally, at least not yet, my Nigies are enough, though one day I want to have at least one doe of every breed.  Maybe I'll just keep one Nigie buck and have mini- everythings. :ROFL:

I am glad that we have some Alpines, I just like to keep it simple for myself, one herd at a time, ya know?


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, finally read all ten pages yall wrote without me. :tears: It took me about 20 minutes to go through all that, look at the Redwood hill website, and post too.  And I was going to have a thirty-minute limit today, Leslie!  There goes all my time! :angry:

BTW, that's AWESOME about Dru's mama!  :stars: I would be so excited! I had a fit when I found out that Breck's sire was the GCH junior buck in an AGS show in Dallas a few years back.  Unfortunately, I don't have a picture of him, but maybe soon. I can contact the breeder about it.


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, and Sarah, thanks for not wanting me to go, but I do need to spend less time on here. :tears: Makes me sad, too, but it's not like I'll never be on here! Just less.


----------



## Emzi00

16 likes all from Sarah!!!!! :GAAH: lol now I know how you feel :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee, hey Emma, I still can't sleep so I am on here, went to the doctor today though and they did bloodwork and all kinds of fun stuff.


----------



## Emzi00

Are you feeling any better Leslie?


----------



## emilieanne

Hope you feel better!!!! 

Hey guys, slip on or lace up?? 
I'm stuck:/


----------



## NubianFan

a tad, still can't sleep too stuffed up and coughy


----------



## NubianFan

I like lace up


----------



## NubianFan

You guys need to head to the horse section and check out my horse Buddy in the thread "I thought I would share Buddy"


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, I feel so bad, I flipped out on someone today on the bus  I'm just glad the bus driver doesn't care what we say or I could've been in some real trouble. I still can't believe I actually did that :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, I feel so bad, I flipped out on someone today on the bus  I'm just glad the bus driver doesn't care what we say or I could've been in some real trouble. I still can't believe I actually did that :hair:


Well consider it a lesson learned. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I guess. I'll just keep my mouth shut :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno

emilieanne said:


> Hey guys, slip on or lace up??
> I'm stuck:/


If you are talking about shoes, my preference is slip on anymore.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, I feel so bad, I flipped out on someone today on the bus  I'm just glad the bus driver doesn't care what we say or I could've been in some real trouble. I still can't believe I actually did that :hair:


What happened? What'd he do and what'd you do?  feeling sorry for u!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What happened? What'd he do and what'd you do?  feeling sorry for u!


Well, I've been sick and tired all day, like feeling like I want to curl up in a ball and die. So I wasn't very lively. And they were joking around about "oh, she's depressed" blah blah blah. Well. That didn't sit well with me, because they don't know anything, at all. And I started flipping out about how it wasn't funny, ef this, ef that(the part I'm really not proud of) and then I just sat down and simmered.


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone! If you want to see pictures of our new goats I posted them in Meat Market so go have a look!


----------



## Emzi00

Saw them


----------



## Delilah

Good!  They need names lol! They have papers but they haven't been sent in and registered yet so we get to name them.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma are you feeling better or are you still feeling sick too?


----------



## NubianFan

ok everyone seems to have left I will back later


----------



## Emzi00

Hehe, I'm sick. It got worse if anything.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry Emma.  :hug: sounds like a rotten day. :/ :hug:I couldn't help liking all your posts, they were funny!  I'll try to control myself in the future, but at least yu know how it feels now. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Sarah :hug: 
No, it's okay, like away :lol: I like to know when I'm funny :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everybody, it is feast or famine in here


----------



## NubianFan

dang it I found puppies I want.... must not get puppy, must not get puppy


----------



## Delilah

No you should get puppy's one maybe two of them!! (((;


----------



## NubianFan

LOL is he not the cutest little thing
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4039460258.html


----------



## NubianFan

LOOK at these puppies, I want the one that is black and white with tan points.... :mecry:
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4073987452.html


----------



## Delilah

Aww! There even FREE come on you should get one! You could name him Oscar and then get a girl and name her...Dory lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I would call him Fellow if he was a boy, someone dumped an aussie on us that looked just like him and I debated whether to keep him or not and I started calling him fellow. Then dad gave him to a neighbor while I was at work. :mecry:Just when I decided to go ahead and keep him.


----------



## Emzi00

Must get puppy, must get puppy :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all aren't helping!!!


----------



## NubianFan

What about these instead then I could breed for Kinders... LOL 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4071726393.html


----------



## NubianFan

oooohhhh awwwww or this gorgeous creature....
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4071222880.html


----------



## Emzi00

Those pigmies look to have Nigerian in them... but from the pictures the dam's udder looks okay, good for a pygmy, but if you want tested animals (not sure, just some people do) it doesn't say they are tested/ come from a tested herd...


----------



## emilieanne

Nope. Puppy!!!!!!!!!!(; 

And thanks guys. 
I think I'm going with slip on. Idk yet! 
I might see if it's in my budget to get both...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I really don't want them, they are cute though, I just think they are cute. There is a lady near me that sells buckskin colored pygmies and If I ever get any I will get one of hers.


----------



## NubianFan

I have thought about getting either a Nigerian dwarf or a pygmy buck. BECAUSE smaller kids for the girls possibly, easier kidding, Daffodil is small anyway, and I figure a smaller buck would be easier to handle than a bigger buck. The problem is I want full blood Nubians.... Soooo that kinda would mess that whole dream up.


----------



## emilieanne

When I went to a Registered Pygmy show, I learned the colors. I don't remeber any buckskin? Hmm. Are they papered?

I'd go with nigerian. 
You can do mini nubians. Anything mini is what's hot right now  here anyway!


----------



## NubianFan

I just call it buckskin because I don't know the name for the color in goats, in a horse it would be buckskin in a goat it might be chamois or something I have no idea.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. I thought buckskin applied to goats :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

This is the color.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_MN4O4qdCnsg/SUilqFeRjgI/AAAAAAAAADQ/NzIHvjjqQpY/s320/Pygmy+Goats+2.jpg

the darker of the two, I couldn't find a better picture of it, these are just kids, I wish I could find an adult picture


----------



## Emzi00

If they have the black trim down there back then I would say chamoisee but if they don't id say buckskin, just how I figure. I'm sure when Lacie gets on she can say one way or another :lol: I'll be back in a bit shower time


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I've been sick and tired all day, like feeling like I want to curl up in a ball and die. So I wasn't very lively. And they were joking around about "oh, she's depressed" blah blah blah. Well. That didn't sit well with me, because they don't know anything, at all. And I started flipping out about how it wasn't funny, ef this, ef that(the part I'm really not proud of) and then I just sat down and simmered.


Oh yeah, I know how that is, kids our age can be so heartless. It happens to me when I'm down too, instead of asking what's wrong, they make fun of me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Minis are all the rage!  I'm planning on breeding a few myself!


----------



## NubianFan

I am so hot,,, I may burst into flames...


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I just call it buckskin because I don't know the name for the color in goats, in a horse it would be buckskin in a goat it might be chamois or something I have no idea.


Pygmies are usually agouti or black with white points and sometimes the brown color. I would guess maybe it's called chamoisee but I'm not sure on pygmies. :shrug: Nigerians can definitely come in buckskin, that's my favorite actually.  I thought Breck was a buckskin, but turns out he's chamoisee, which is practically the same thing, can't remember the diff at the moment.

Hi, by the way! :wave:
Hey Emma, have you heard the song Never Alone by BarlowGirl? I love that song, and I just heard another by them tonight called Mirror Mirror, I think or something like that.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

America's got talent!!!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## Texaslass

I WANT those free puppies, Leslie!!!! :mecry: They're too cute!!! you're going to have us all crying for puppies here soon. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I gave a few of my goats b shots tonight, (they made it a chore, stinkers, well at least one did) and I was too tired to remember the dosage so I went by what the bottle said for sheep. :eyeroll: then I remembered *after* I gave it to them that goats need 3 times as much as sheep. :doh:Better than nothing I guess. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I asked this lady if her goats were Nigerian dwarves because that is what they look like to me and she said no they are pygmies. I said so do you milk them? She said no, they feed their babies but I don't think you can milk them. She is a super nice lady but she is just a back yard breeder. I would pay for testing myself if I bought from her. she is super CHEAP on her goat prices, I could get a little buckling from her for $35 I don't think testing is expensive either. I just really want a Nubian Buck though. I still plan on buying one from that breeder that was so nice about that other buckling. Although the people I got Dru from are selling one of the older proven registered Nubian Sires. It is actually the one I was planning on breeding Dru to, so now I am not sure that will happen. If he gets sold before she comes into heat I know it won't . She does have two other bucks though.

Meant to say the lady with the pygmies has really good facilities and takes good care of her goats. Actually this is kinda sad but her goat barn, fences, and pens, look 10 times better than her house. She basically lives in a shack. She loves her goats and treats them like her kids. She just doesn't have registered goats or show or anything like that.


----------



## Texaslass

Go with the Nubian! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Hey Emma, have you heard the song Never Alone by BarlowGirl? I love that song, and I just heard another by them tonight called Mirror Mirror, I think or something like that.


Yup  I've heard that song!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!! I'm so happy you came back!! :hug: :lol: :wahoo: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I WANT those free puppies, Leslie!!!! :mecry: They're too cute!!! you're going to have us all crying for puppies here soon. :lol:


 Those people have enough for us all to take one from that pic on craigslist!!!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Those people have enough for us all to take one from that pic on craigslist!!!


Problem is, I want the tricolor too!!   what are we gonna do about that?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Problem is, I want the tricolor too!!   what are we gonna do about that?


Obviously you should give that one to me, and y'all can choose from the rest  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I super-duper-utimately-extremely-gargantuanly-with-added-power ban tiredness and sickness!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm seeing way too many cute puppies on Craigslist lately. Is starting to give me puppy fever! We have 3 older dogs (one with very serious arthritis problems) and the last thing we need is a puppy with everything else going on here. 

I also just saw a beautiful Nubian doeling with moonspots and everything for only $150. I have to keep telling myself that 3 goats are it, 3 goats are it. My husband would not be happy if I brought home any more goats. I have already been spending time and money with getting our hay and straw for the year. I'm also going to look at a new milking stand that is an hour and a half away. The goat needs are never done.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Problem is, I want the tricolor too!!   what are we gonna do about that?


I have dibs for being the finder. Unless it is a girl then you can have it, I want a boy.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Obviously you should give that one to me, and y'all can choose from the rest  :lol:


*snort* YOU, my dear, are not on the list of puppy-getters!! You already have one!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I have dibs for being the finder. Unless it is a girl then you can have it, I want a boy.


Well, I guess that makes sense..  but I want a boy, too!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> *snort* YOU, my dear, are not on the list of puppy-getters!! You already have one!!!!!! :lol:


But I'm on the Babette baby list before you!  :lol: I want a puppy, but, you may have this one :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I gave a few of my goats b shots tonight, (they made it a chore, stinkers, well at least one did) and I was too tired to remember the dosage so I went by what the bottle said for sheep. :eyeroll: then I remembered after I gave it to them that goats need 3 times as much as sheep. :doh:Better than nothing I guess. :sigh:


Better than nothing or too much!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Obviously you should give that one to me, and y'all can choose from the rest  :lol:


You mean to me, right?


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> I'm seeing way too many cute puppies on Craigslist lately. Is starting to give me puppy fever! We have 3 older dogs (one with very serious arthritis problems) and the last thing we need is a puppy with everything else going on here.
> 
> I also just saw a beautiful Nubian doeling with moonspots and everything for only $150. I have to keep telling myself that 3 goats are it, 3 goats are it. My husband would not be happy if I brought home any more goats. I have already been spending time and money with getting our hay and straw for the year. I'm also going to look at a new milking stand that is an hour and a half away. The goat needs are never done.


I am lucky in one way, there just aren't that many goats for sale around here that I would HAVE. And I am not being snobby just a lot of sickly, thin, inbred not good looking goats around here. It took me a long time to find Dru because of that and she still is only 75% Nubian but she is a registered experimental so that helped in my decision making. The bucklings I want are a 4 hour drive. She won't have anymore til spring but I have seen 4 of her registered bucklings and they were all quality animals. Spring is probably best anyway, give us all time to get settled and prepared and Daffodil to grow more.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Well, I guess that makes sense..  but I want a boy, too!!!!


See, I'm not picky, so I should get first pick!


----------



## ksalvagno

ADGA showing is huge around here. So we have a lot of nice goats in the area. I'm sure there are plenty of sick ones too but there are no problems finding really nice registered goats within half hour or 45 minutes from me. Also another reason to keep my numbers way down so I can get all my kids sold.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> See, I'm not picky, so I should get first pick!


 LOL well since you are not picky you get the solid black one....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> But I'm on the Babette baby list before you!  :lol: I want a puppy, but, you may have this one :lol:


I'm not actually on the Babette baby list! :lol: I'm raising Nigerians here, remember? Lol actually (ahem! Though its a bit hard to tell since there aren't good _pictures _lol), Babette isn't my favorite.  I know, but I just love Moons coloring and her long neck! Maybe I wouldn't like her face either (if I could see it, lol), but otherwise she looks pretty perfect to me.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> LOL well since you are not picky you get the solid black one....


Well then... I AM picky!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I've gotta go soon, the moon is full and I want to go bask in it!  besides, it always feels wet inside now the AC is out. :/


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I'm not actually on the Babette baby list! :lol: I'm raising Nigerians here, remember? Lol actually (ahem! Though its a bit hard to tell since there aren't good _pictures _lol), Babette isn't my favorite.  I know, but I just love Moons coloring and her long neck! Maybe I wouldn't like her face either (if I could see it, lol), but otherwise she looks pretty perfect to me.


 Moon's coloring is so bland compared to Babette :lol: That was my deciding factor :lol: and if Lacie doesn't like Moon's face, why should I?  And you guys have some Alpines, your family that is


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> ADGA showing is huge around here. So we have a lot of nice goats in the area. I'm sure there are plenty of sick ones too but there are no problems finding really nice registered goats within half hour or 45 minutes from me. Also another reason to keep my numbers way down so I can get all my kids sold.


There are about four quality Nubian farms around me, but they are all about 4 hour drive. Two are in texas and they are actually more like a 6 hour drive, and one is in Missouri about 4 hours and one in Arkansas but nearly to Missouri. There are some smaller farms with quality animals they just are harder to find and they don't turn over animals much. In spring they will sell off the bucklings and a few doelings and you have to be ready to get them then. Like the lady I got Dru from, healthy, fat, beautiful registered animals, but she had I think 5 adult does, and three bucks of which she was planning on selling one when I was there and now is selling one of the other two. So basically she has 6 adults. up to probably 10 kids per spring, and only selling what she doesn't retain. Just not a big selection but quality animals.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I've gotta go soon, the moon is full and I want to go bask in it!  besides, it always feels wet inside now the AC is out. :/


Don't grow fangs and sprout hair and start howling and scratching. Someone from here will be trying to take you home for their puppy. :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Moon's coloring is so bland compared to Babette :lol: That was my deciding factor :lol: and if Lacie doesn't like Moon's face, why should I?  And you guys have some Alpines, your family that is


Moon has stronger pasterns, a flatter rump, and a bigger udder, at least it looks like it _in those pictures!!  _Lol, Lacie's gonna tear me up later! :lol:

And yeah, we have Alpines, but I get tired of taking care of all of 'em!! I want to spend more time with MY babies!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, and Babette's coloring makes me think of a pig! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Moon has stronger pasterns, a flatter rump, and a bigger udder, at least it looks like it _in those pictures!!  _Lol, Lacie's gonna tear me up later! :lol:
> 
> And yeah, we have Alpines, but I get tired of taking care of all of 'em!! I want to spend more time with MY babies!


Yada yada yada. I think Babette is perfect 

And two words: Mini. Alpines.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Oh yeah, and Babette's coloring makes me think of a pig! :ROFL:


 Now I am going to have to look at Babbette to see this pig coloring....


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, Babette is only a FF so her udder should get bigger anyways


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Don't grow fangs and sprout hair and start howling and scratching. Someone from here will be trying to take you home for their puppy. :slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Seriously now I want Lacie to come on so I can go to her website and look at these does...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Seriously now I want Lacie to come on so I can go to her website and look at these does...


Or you could just ask me for the website...

lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com 
lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com


----------



## Emzi00

It's lbnpdairygoats.weebly.com just so you can go look


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, night guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww but I just got here!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I seriously like Moon better too, but I think Babbette is gorgeous too. I wish I could see Peeps better, I bet she is just as pretty when shaved and set up


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright, night guys, it's way later than I wanted to be up! Please check out my thread in kidding corral titled colostrum!!! Thanks! Night y'all!


----------



## NubianFan

Well everyone just jetted.... what is up with that?


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah, Emma, and Sarah.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause I got here  I scare everyone away  hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cause I got here  I scare everyone away  hehe!


 well for pete's sake take off your Halloween mask!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Well Skyla you want any puppies? We have all decided we want the free aussie pups I found on craigslist. We were fighting over who gets which one.


----------



## Texaslass

:lol: lol

I had to go for a minute, but I'm gone again. 
Yeah, I like all Lacie's does, but the pictures are really not the best.  
And Emma, we could have mini Alpines if we wanted! We might breed one of our girls to Breck this year, I haven't decided yet.
Hey! I just thought of a cool idea, I could charge my parents a stud fee! :ROFL: haha, not really, I probably owe them money. I've lost track lately. :lol: ok, see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## NubianFan

Bye again Sarah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Of corse I want a free puppy!! Lol! 

Who wouldn't?!


----------



## NubianFan

So it is official puppies are contagious


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, I would say so! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

You should go to the horses section and see my horse Buddy if you haven't already.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did  he is such a handsome bit  

I miss working with horses...


----------



## NubianFan

He is a sweetie. I wish I had a picture of my old horse Fire on the computer, talk about handsome he was drop dead gorgeous. Blood bay shone in the sun like Fire.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Moon's coloring is so bland compared to Babette :lol: That was my deciding factor :lol: and if Lacie doesn't like Moon's face, why should I?  And you guys have some Alpines, your family that is


:ROFL: Lol, that's funny, but true, I dont like her face.

I bet this will just blow your mind, Babette isnt actually a Cou Blanc like in the pictures, she's a Cou Clair! So score 2 for babette! :lol: I HATE cou blancs, but cou clairs on the other hand, you just dont see those that much these days. And I am longing for a Cou Noir, I havent seen one in AGES! I want one so bad!


----------



## NubianFan

What does cou mean anyway? It is French isn't it French for whatsit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> He is a sweetie. I wish I had a picture of my old horse Fire on the computer, talk about handsome he was drop dead gorgeous. Blood bay shone in the sun like Fire.


Oh I love Blood Bay! There was a horse I 'leased' and we were going to breed her (well her owner not we lol!) and I was hoping for a blood bay filly with white on her face of sorts and white socks of sorts too  would be so beautiful!
But, we lost her to colic before we bred her... I miss her loads..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Moon has stronger pasterns, a flatter rump, and a bigger udder, at least it looks like it _in those pictures!!  _Lol, Lacie's gonna tear me up later! :lol:
> 
> And yeah, we have Alpines, but I get tired of taking care of all of 'em!! I want to spend more time with MY babies!


Their rump and pasturns are about the same, however, the udder award goes to Babette, because that was a 6 hour fill in her pic. She was about a month fresh too. 
But moon is 2 inches taller


----------



## NubianFan

http://loz.craigslist.org/grd/4065764610.html 
What about this handsome guy with his long curly locks. Isn't he stunning?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What does cou mean anyway? It is French isn't it French for whatsit?


I forget if its french or not, but Cou means "neck"


----------



## NubianFan

here we go Lacie, does this bring back memories, I know it does for me...
http://loz.craigslist.org/grd/4034649077.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well it's 11 here and I'm beat.. I'll talk to you guys later  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Skyla I am not far behind you, maybe I will finally get some sleep tonight...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure does, I miss my Moobert! He was my heredford bull I raised from a day old, he was a giant when I had to sell him though, but so gentle that a 5 year old could handle him. I miss him a lot, I heard he died a few years ago 

I gotta go milk the does, they are full, full, full, really bagged up.


----------



## NubianFan

ok see everyone tomorrow I am going to crash myself.


----------



## usamagoat

i ban nubian fan for not playing the proper game


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I knew Barbara Gene was one of a kind but, I didn't know her coloring was 'rare'. Just something else for her to be stuck up about


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shes a pretty girl! But no, I dont see too many Cou Clairs these days, now the Cou Blancs and Chamoisees are a dime a dozen, they're around every corner, Sundgau are pretty common too, but the others arent as popular. And I have only ever seen a Cou Noir ONCE! Never seen a pied though, have always been curious to what they look like. 

And broken sundgau isnt very common


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, you google Cou Noir Alpine, you get exactly 2 goats with that color.

But this is what the color is.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've never seen one in person.

Here's a Pied Black and Tan that I sold a couple months ago. His spots never changed color and moonspots shouldn't have been possible with the breeding. He was Ober/Alpine.

The second pic is the dark two toned chamois that Barbara Gene gave me this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, never would've expected an Obie/Alpine cross to give you that color!


----------



## goathiker

It was a black Obie buck. I repeated that breeding 3 times and got bay chamoisee and black and tan each time 6 doelings and the one buck. He's the only one that ever had the tan spots. 
I discovered that breeding to a pure black buck helps keep your colors dark and bright. Now I just need to find a quality black Alpine buck somewhere.


----------



## emilieanne

Byccombe said:


> Pygmies are usually agouti or black with white points and sometimes the brown color. I would guess maybe it's called chamoisee but I'm not sure on pygmies. :shrug: Nigerians can definitely come in buckskin, that's my favorite actually.  I thought Breck was a buckskin, but turns out he's chamoisee, which is practically the same thing, can't remember the diff at the moment.
> 
> Hi, by the way! :wave:
> Hey Emma, have you heard the song Never Alone by BarlowGirl? I love that song, and I just heard another by them tonight called Mirror Mirror, I think or something like that.


Yeah, I think it is agouti. 
Lemme google!!(;
BTW, morning y'all!!
Edit: it's brown agouti!!(;


----------



## NubianFan

According to this link the color I am talking about would be Caramel.
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp
3rd row down second goat is the closest to the coloring I mean.


----------



## Texaslass

Looks to me like you're both right.  I think it would be caramel agouti or caramel with agouti pattern or something. :shrug: You can see that right under the caramel section it talks about the agouti pattern being anything with stockings. IDK, lol. There too many colors to remember, especially if you take a passing interest in the colors and markings of all the breeds.


----------



## NubianFan

Could be I have no clue. I have spent a lifetime trying to unravel horse color genetics, I think I am too old to start on goats. I just call it buckskin it is what it would be if it was a horse LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

(Quote) Hey Emma, have you heard the song Never Alone by BarlowGirl? I love that song, and I just heard another by them tonight called Mirror Mirror, I think or something like that.(quote)

I LOVE BarlowGirl! Never Alone is real good  I saw them live and met them they are soo awesome and nice!


----------



## Texaslass

That's cool, Skyla! Wow, it must've been neat to meet them!!  I love that they're Christian.


----------



## Texaslass

nubianfan said:


> could be i have no clue. I have spent a lifetime trying to unravel horse color genetics, i think i am too old to start on goats. I just call it buckskin it is what it would be if it was a horse lol


 :rofl:


----------



## NubianFan

I like a lot of the Christian Rock but my daughter won't listen to it she says it is lame and dorky. sigh....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah they were nice  I went to a week long Christian concert thing called SoulFest it's tons of different singers and stuff, and they have an autograph tent where you could meet them and get an autograph  it was a fun week 

I like them  I listen to Air 1 and they have a bunch of good stuff!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I like Air One and she doesn't. I try to get her to listen to it, I tell her if she would listen and get to know the songs like she knows the pop songs she would like it just as much , but she won't do it.


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I am having chicken noodle soup for breakfast. (yuck) no appetite but have to eat something to take my meds with.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, I think she would.. I thought they were weird a bit too but now I listen to it ALL the time!  
Tell her to look up Anthem Lights on You Tube.. They cover tons of pop songs and stuff, then if she come across some of their songs she may like it  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Some of the pop songs are just so NASTY, like Blurred lines, it is so dirty. It has this terrific beat so of course you are going to want to listen to it, but it is just rank. 
Then there is another one that talks about a girl doing dope with her crack pipe, and dying. 
At least my daughter hates that one. Sheesh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah they sure are! I almost never listen to the radio anymore! It's just nasty stuff! I don't get Air 1 on my radios but I have the App on my iPod and I bring that with me where ever I go, plus I get the Eric & Mandy morning show and the Brant afternoon show podcasts lol! Love those guys  always make me laugh!


----------



## Texaslass

I don't love all the air one songs, I'll admit. I think they get pretty repetitive after a while. I get bored easily, hehe they all start to sound the same to me. But some of it is great, like BarlowGirl.  I like so many different kinds of music, though, don't think I'm picky! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree! And I can stand like Skillet and Red or te rap ones and stuff... But I like the other stuff.. Oh! Royal Tailor has a new one on now! Whoo!


----------



## NubianFan

well guys ttyl. going to get off here for a while.


----------



## aceofspades

Just checking in 


And checking out


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, tell your daughter goathiker wants her to watch this video


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woot woot!  just talked to the guy that has a royal risk son, he's going to see what kids he throws this year, and if they turn out good, he's having the buck collected and I can buy straws! I'm excited about some Risk lines coming back! Of course I also have the option of other bucks, which I will use, but this is exciting for me!


----------



## Emzi00

Guys, I love Air1. Just to put that out there :lol:
Lacie, that's cool!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Guys, I love Air1. Just to put that out there :lol:


That's okay, we still love you. *pats on back*. :ROFL: No, like I said I like some of it, just not everything.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla doesn't like Red *sniffle* I myself actually like almost all of it. Skillet gets annoying after listening to it one time :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, updated her website, it says shipping can be arranged :lol: :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know the names of many of the band's, hehe. I usually just flip through the channels till I find something I like.


----------



## Emzi00

I used to do that. But I really hate it now, because this is the best to me :lol: I bet you I could either tell you the name or the artist of every song they play :lol: I listen to it all the time, it helps me


----------



## Texaslass

That's cool.  Lacie didn't update the pictures, though! :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

I know! Lol, did you here Babette won the udder award


----------



## Texaslass

but I thought she wasn't going to a show after all?!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, no. Not what I meant :lol: When you said moon's udder looks bigger,  Lacie said that in Babette's picture it was a six hour fill :lol: So the win goes to me for liking Babette  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, okay.  I thought you might've meant that after I posted, lol.Well I still think she looks like a pig. :ROFL: :slapfloor: my grandfather had a pig farm, and a lot of the pigs were a similar coloring. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't see it Sarah :lol: Not seeing a pig here, lol, at least she's not physically


----------



## emilieanne

Piggy??


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, Okay so, me and Lacie had talked about if I were to go out with some grain and yell "Babette" the name means nothing for the goat, she's in it for the grain, lol, hence her being a piggy


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, see it now? :lol: this is what she makes me think of. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You could almost milk those pigs!  lol, I guess I can sort of see the similarities :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: oh, I made myself laugh!! :lol: it's just the color, really, that's all. :slapfloor:Sorry, Lacie!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, that color is nothing like her! This is more like her coloring


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!! :wahoo:
Lol, cute piggies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You could almost milk those pigs!  lol, I guess I can sort of see the similarities :lol:


You might have better luck milking one of my sows  lol


----------



## Emzi00

What a pig sty! :lol:
Mental note to self: pig-nap some of Lacie's little piggies :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not my wittle piggies!  *gasp* Perish the thought! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So I was talking to my "friends" today about the trip I'm going to take when I'm 18 after I graduate. First I'm driving to New Hampshire, then NC, then Florida, then Texas, then Arknasas, then Washington, then Oregon, then California(where I'm going pignapping :lol: ) So did I miss anywhere?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Going to vist all us creepy old people?! Yes, you did miss a place, Idaho, I want you to bring me and Idaho russet potato, but its important that you pull that potato from the ground, dont buy it in a store....I want to know the difference! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Though I have to say, I'm surprised your only napping my pigs.....


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, Lacie, I wanted to end up in California whether or not I visited you!  But, okay, I'll try to work in Idaho :lol: I want you to know I'm seriously taking this trip, because after, I'm not going to be able to.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Though I have to say, I'm surprised your only napping my pigs.....


The pigs taste the best! Lol, sorry, I wouldn't like eat your pigs or anything :lol:
I can happily drool over the others!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why wont you be able to after?


----------



## Emzi00

Because I'm joining the Army, and I don't know if I'd ever have time to with that career.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'd have the time to see places when your term ended or when you're on leave. Just yesterday I had another man in the army in my chair, he was on leave, and was stationed in texas. He signed up for another term.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm.. yeah I guess I could do that... but I'd just go to California if I were to do that... I'm going to California either way


----------



## NubianFan

In your chair? are you a hairdresser? or a dentist? or an executionist?
:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Didnt you know? I am a hairdresser yes, but that doesnt quite roll off the tongue like "licensed cosmetologist"


----------



## Emzi00

Oh goody! I'll have you do my hair while I'm visiting! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

no I didn't, mom was a beautician, back in the day they called it that!  Then she was an RN later on in life. 
Too bad you aren't an executioner, that would have made for a better story!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, that color is nothing like her! This is more like her coloring


Ewww, stinky pigs!  Lol jk sort of. :lol:

Pictures, Lacie!! How can you expect me to accurately describe the coloring of your animals with such bad pictures? Hmm?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh and this is going to be the year I have to buy copper. This year the feed and minerals isnt enough for them and they are going to need a bolus.... rats! Thats kinda sucky because this entire time I have never had to give them copper, so this is just "one more thing" on my list :/


----------



## Texaslass

Very downhill sow you got there, Lacie!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol y'all crack me up!!! 

I didn't know you were a hair dresser..... D:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> no I didn't, mom was a beautician, back in the day they called it that!  Then she was an RN later on in life.
> Too bad you aren't an executioner, that would have made for a better story!


:ROFL: That would have been a great story! Yeah beautician is what they called it when I was in school too, then it was hair dresser, then it was licensed cometologist, now its stylist  How can I keep up?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Ewww, stinky pigs!  Lol jk sort of. :lol:
> 
> Pictures, Lacie!! How can you expect me to accurately describe the coloring of your animals with such bad pictures? Hmm?


Babette has a great picture, what are your talking about!?Lol, Its just the rest of them that I'm kinda slaking on....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Lol y'all crack me up!!!
> 
> I didn't know you were a hair dresser..... D:


Does that scare you?..... :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Babette has a great picture, what are your talking about!?Lol, Its just the rest of them that I'm kinda slaking on....


Yeah, but you said her color had changed!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Does that scare you?..... :ROFL:


Why wouldn't it?!?!!! With your warped personality, who knows what you are going to do to people's hair!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Why wouldn't it?!?!!! With your warped personality, who knows what you are going to do to people's hair!! :lol:


 :ROFL: That made me laugh so hard I started coughing and couldn't stop!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Why wouldn't it?!?!!! With your warped personality, who knows what you are going to do to people's hair!! :lol:


I agree, I wouldn't let you near MY hair!


----------



## Texaslass

Poor Leslie! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah! They are totally different goats when they are shaved, and when they are fuzzy for the winter! 

Example: This goat, is really this goat when I shave him.
And I have chamoisees (the brown ones) Be almost white with black trim when I shave them, totally different when they are shaved.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I agree, I wouldn't let you near MY hair!


I would! :slapfloor: My hair always looks terrible anyways, so how bad could she make it?! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Does that scare you?..... :ROFL:


Just something I never would have pictured lol. 
Am I crazy for starting to like moon better then Babette?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Why wouldn't it?!?!!! With your warped personality, who knows what you are going to do to people's hair!! :lol:





Byccombe said:


> I agree, I wouldn't let you near MY hair!


I can be laid back and "professional" when I need to be


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys my bloodwork came back and they said everything looked great except my thyroid levels. They said they are still way too high which means my thyroid functioning is way too low. I know confusing but anyway. So they doubled the dosage of my thyroid meds. I am glad this is all it is because I have felt really lousy for months, and I thought something really bad was wrong with me. At least this is something easily fixable.


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Just something I never would have pictured lol.
> Am I crazy for starting to like moon better then Babette?


 No. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Just something I never would have pictured lol.
> Am I crazy for starting to like moon better then Babette?


Well then, I'm telling Babette that you like her sister better than her!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can be laid back and "professional" when I need to be


Right


----------



## Texaslass

emilieanne said:


> Just something I never would have pictured lol.
> Am I crazy for starting to like moon better then Babette?


Yay, someone agrees!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yay, someone agrees!


Team Babette  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lookie what I found!  Hopr the pic works, it's Breck's sire!
Apparently he lives here now, they were using him for mini manchas (ew), but they're selling him now.  Isn't he cute? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Whoops forgot the link.  Here: http://www.promiseranch.com/sale-barn.php


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Right


:ROFL: I know, I know, it doesnt sound like I can be, but if I wasnt there is no way I'd still have clients after 30 years, and my own salon! :laugh:

Business is way different than how I am at home :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I would let you do my hair Lacie, in fact right now I need it cut in long layers with two layers of bangs, one fringe in the face and one that I curl back and then swoop to the side. ONLY my mom knows how to do this. I have been to a ton of stylists and none of them know what I am talking about and I don't know why it doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## NubianFan

I like Moon better too. I want to see Peeps set up and shaved though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Brecks dad looks good without horns  Lol, 

Team Babette too  (pretty sure the "team" is a reference to that movie I hated...)

Emilie....you are extremely close to being out of the Babette club! :lol: Just kidding....maybe...:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: I know, I know, it doesnt sound like I can be, but if I wasnt there is no way I'd still have clients after 30 years, and my own salon! :laugh:
> 
> Business is way different than how I am at home :slapfloor:


I'd like to make an appointment for July 27, 2018. Thank you :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Jill I will tell my daughter to watch that video if she ever comes back in the house she is out cutting grass for the goats. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I hear thunder... Come on rain!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I like Moon better too. I want to see Peeps set up and shaved though.


Gosh, FINE! Such a slave driver (just kidding) :lol:

Wait till late spring, I'll have them ALL set up and shaved for you all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'd like to make an appointment for July 27, 2018. Thank you :slapfloor:


 Mkay, that will be a friday, would you like to make that for around 1pm?
:ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Brecks sire is cute, I can see the resemblance


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mkay, that will be a friday, would you like to make that for around 1pm?
> :ROFL:


Oooh.. I'm busy at 1, how about 2? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You sure, you sure you're not going to have time to spare at 1pm on friday the 27th of july, 2018, which is 5 years from now??? Just making sure.... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Brecks sire is cute, I can see the resemblance


Really? I can't. :chin: Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You sure, you sure you're not going to have time to spare at 1pm on friday the 27th of july, 2018, which is 5 years from now??? Just making sure.... :lol:


Yes, I'm sure, that's when I was going to be napping some pigs :lol: And maybe tipping some cows while I'm at it! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Really? I can't. :chin: Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, lol.


 you are not! :laugh: I see it in his face mostly, head shape, face.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, I'm sure, that's when I was going to be napping some pigs :lol: And maybe tipping some cows while I'm at it! :lol:


I see.... I guess I'll keep the dogs out the roam on friday, july 27th....2018.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I see.... I guess I'll keep the dogs out the roam on friday, july 27th....2018.....


Just don't tell them to be "mean" or "scary" :lol: I won't be napping any pigs! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What about "get violent!" does that work for you? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

How about "be adorable!" I like that much better :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Lacie, our does have dropped production a bit and we were thinking about going back to milking twice a day, would that bring up production?? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does this work?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then, I'm telling Babette that you like her sister better than her!


Go for it!(; 
Moon is just.....gorgeous! 
Babette looks sorrta immature, even though I still love her. (;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> Lacie, our does have dropped production a bit and we were thinking about going back to milking twice a day, would that bring up production?? :shrug:


Yeah, milk is supply and demand, the more you milk the more they produce. But this is the time of year they drop off in production anyways, especially if they are starting to cycle now.

How you milk them the first freshen seems to influence how they do the next freshen as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Go for it!(;
> Moon is just.....gorgeous!
> Babette looks sorrta immature, even though I still love her. (;


Babettes a year younger, so that has something to do with that. And lighting, background and everthing plays a role in that.

You could always get a doe out of each of them


----------



## Texaslass

Okey dokey, guess it's back to milking in the morning too. YUK! I hate getting up and having to milk first thing! For some reason just feeding isn't as bad.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How you milk them the first freshen seems to influence how they do the next freshen as well.


Enlighten me a bit please??


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Babettes a year younger, so that has something to do with that. And lighting, background and everthing plays a role in that.
> 
> You could always get a doe out of each of them


Heeeey, that's a good idea!(; 
Hmmmm 
One could be a present from my boyfriend & the other could be a present from my dad. Back when I only saw a picture of your olllllld doe that has passed, I showed it to my dad and he said what does it take to get something like that?! Lol I said idk. He said let's try and get one!


----------



## Texaslass

Those puppies are ADORABLE!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Does this work?


Yes!!!!! I'll take a billion of those too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For example: If you milk a doe once a day or every 3rd milking all throughout the first freshen (or whatever freshen), they arent likely to produce as much or for as long on the next one, because their body feels like it doesnt have to because it didnt need to produce much the last time.

So, if you let the kids nurse until the are 3-5 months old, then milk the doe every 12 hours every day, she will be more likely to milk through the year, produce quite a bit more the next time and overall have more production throught the next years.

Just something I have noticed...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

emilieanne said:


> Heeeey, that's a good idea!(;
> Hmmmm
> One could be a present from my boyfriend & the other could be a present from my dad. Back when I only saw a picture of your olllllld doe that has passed, I showed it to my dad and he said what does it take to get something like that?! Lol I said idk. He said let's try and get one!


I'M BRINGING THAT LINE BACK! Lol, just really had to let you know. Wailea was Sodium Oaks Royal Risk's daughter. This guy I talked to has a live son from Risk that was born this year. When I get my AI stuff together next year, I'm going to buy some straws from that buck and AI Babs and Moon. Then I will have Risks granddaughters (thats as close as I can get. Breeders that have straws from Risk himself wont even sell one straw for $1000....)!


----------



## Texaslass

Well until this year we always milked twice a day.  Hopefully they'll keep producing well for a few more months anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> (thats as close as I can get. Breeders that have straws from Risk himself wont even sell one straw for $1000....)!


Whoa.


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all wanna hear the funniest thing that has happened to me today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I tried  The guy that has Risks son bought straws from Risk on a semen supply 15 years ago, they have went out of business since then though.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Y'all wanna hear the funniest thing that has happened to me today?


What happened?


----------



## NubianFan

The Marines are trying to recruit me. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

What?!?!?!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Can you imagine, if they really knew who I was, fat, over forty, and completely usurping of any heavy handed authority!!! I always speak my mind. LOL it is just laughable to me. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Since I am graduating with my Masters Degree I got an email from a recruiter wanting to recruit me as an Officer. I just think that is hilarious.


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: that is hilarious! Love it, you should respond to that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moons mom won champion at the show, she's now a permenant champ


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Moons mom won champion at the show, she's now a permenant champ


Woot! Woot! :dance: :balloons:


----------



## NubianFan

That's awesome about Moon's mom.
Yeah can't you just see this recruiters face if I showed up at his recruiting office, and why yes sir I would like to be an Officer candidate.... He would probably turn white as a bed sheet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really....THAT'S as festive as you can be? Lol, just kidding

:stars: :fireworks: :leap: arty: :greengrin: :clap: :balloons: :wahoo: :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's awesome about Moon's mom.
> Yeah can't you just see this recruiters face if I showed up at his recruiting office, and why yes sir I would like to be an Officer candidate.... He would probably turn white as a bed sheet.


:laugh: :ROFL: I'd do it anyways!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Really....THAT'S as festive as you can be? Lol, just kidding
> 
> :stars: :fireworks: :leap: arty: :greengrin: :clap: :balloons: :wahoo: :cheers:


Not a festivity for me! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I just re read it and after PLC class they are offering me the rank of Second Lieutenant. They are probably desperate for counselors for the returning troops. 
I am sure that offer would dissolve once they laid eyes on me. 
I told my friend they were trying to recruit me and she said for what a 4 star General. LOL It is well known I am kinda outspoken....


----------



## emilieanne

Lol wow a lot happened while I was shopping!

On Craigslist that is!(; 
Look At these piggies!!!!









They're so cute


----------



## Emzi00

Cute! bacon.....


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I feel like they're dead in that pic though.......


----------



## Emzi00

Ikrbacon...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, when they sleep they do seriously look dead, sometimes I REALLY have to look to make sure that they are moving, lol. They always are


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what kind of pigs do you have? Just curious.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are all cross breeds now, I used to raise registered Hampshires, Yorkshires and Durocs, but stuff happens.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I like them :lol: They're so colorful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla doesn't like Red *sniffle* I myself actually like almost all of it. Skillet gets annoying after listening to it one time :lol:


How could you listen to that?! Eww!!!  and Mannafest  not a rap/heavy medal/ kinda gal


----------



## Emzi00

I wasn't either, but once I got to actually listening to the message, I started to like it. Plus I really like the song Hold Me Now by Red.


----------



## Texaslass

I neva' said I was an angel! I neva' said I wouldn't break down!
But life keeps on movin', by now you should know,
I'm only human
I'm only human
I'm only human


Lol sorry, popped into my head y'all talkin bout air one.  I actually do NOT like that song, for the lyrics at all, but the tunes pretty cool.


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: Sarah, I HATE that song! I do, however like their song Everytime you run :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Bahahaha!!!!! :ROFL: now it's gonna be in your head (and mine) all night! :lol:Like I said, I don't like it either, just like, one part of the tune and nothing else. Just popped into my head. :shrug: lol


----------



## Emzi00

I was obsessed with We fall apart by We as Human for like 2 weeks.. that was really stuck in my head :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know these songs!!! :GAAH: lol I might if I heard them, but the radio doesn't always tell you what's on, which I find offensive, I mean people any to know what they're hearing right?! I do!


----------



## Emzi00

If you don't know a song they play just call me up and I'll tell you :lol:
Or you could always just go to www.air1.com and see


----------



## Texaslass

Ah, hehe, I just looked up that last one.  I forgot it was the one you mentioned before. Lol


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: yeah. If you've never heard Hold Me Now by Red, then I suggest you check that one out to. But maybe you "won't like it" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I wasn't either, but once I got to actually listening to the message, I started to like it. Plus I really like the song Hold Me Now by Red.


I like that ONE but that's it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :GAAH: Sarah, I HATE that song! I do, however like their song Everytime you run :lol:


I only like the chorus to that song... Not the rest lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Okay just sampled everytime you run.   *gag* rap, *gag* sorry, but I really can't stand rap.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like that ONE but that's it!


Okay, because that's the one I really love, it's comforting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, because that's the one I really love, it's comforting


It is a good one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE the one that's in now!! I love Jamie Grace!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Okay just sampled everytime you run.   *gag* rap, *gag* sorry, but I really can't stand rap.


Well if you listen to the words...  I didn't like it at first, but the story it tells :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

I understand that, totally!! I like a lot of songs for the opposite reason, the lyrics are awful but the musics great! So yeah, sometimes it's the words sometimes the music, it's great when the two combine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well if you listen to the words...  I didn't like it at first, but the story it tells :thumbup:


If you listen to the words he sounds drunk lol! But I haven't heard it in a while to say much else lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I understand that, totally!! I like a lot of songs for the opposite reason, the lyrics are awful but the musics great! So yeah, sometimes it's the words sometimes the music, it's great when the two combine.


Agreed!


----------



## Emzi00

Besides the rap on air1 I can't stand rap. I like the stuff on air1 more because of the message than the music itself


----------



## Texaslass

I like Nickelback This is How You Remind Me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Besides the rap on air1 I can't stand rap. I like the stuff on air1 more because of the message than the music itself


I agree.. I can tolerate it more there lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all left me!!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm still here :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOVE the one that's in now!! I love Jamie Grace!!!


I love Jamie grace! My friend and I are dancing to her song hold me for a talent show!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Listening to my air 1 podcasts


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys y'all should check out Lexi Elisha, she's my friend and she's really good at singing check her out!!!!  (oh yeah, I'm friends with a celebrity)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On you tube?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey guys y'all should check out Lexi Elisha, she's my friend and she's really good at singing check her out!!!!  (oh yeah, I'm friends with a celebrity)


:lol: y'all should check out Jada Archer, she's my friend and really good at singing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> On you tube?


Yep!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: y'all should check out Jada Archer, she's my friend and really good at singing!


It's true she's moi friend we met her before she was "big" at a summer concert at our church and now were like friends! She came and gave me a hug right when she saw me at this years concert!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My iPod is being demented and won't load it  she blonde?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> It's true she's moi friend we met her before she was "big" at a summer concert at our church and now were like friends! She came and gave me a hug right when she saw me at this years concert!


Lol, I don't doubt it!
My friend Jada is going to be on TV!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow!! 19 likes guys?!? Lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha. Yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Haha. Yes.


LOL!
Guess it's cause I'm so likable  ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Skyla, yeah, you totally are! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh good!  

Glad to hear it! ROFL!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emma, I looked up jada archer for a sec, she has a pinterest page- is that you in her profile pic??? I've been dying to know what you look like. :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

okay y'all totally have to watch this video


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My iPod is being demented and won't load it  she blonde?


Yeah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, I don't doubt it!
> My friend Jada is going to be on TV!


That's cool! Wait, are you serious that you r friends or no??  I can't tell sarcasm through a screen!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> okay y'all totally have to watch this video


I started to watch it and it freaked me out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> okay y'all totally have to watch this video
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh!! ROFL!!! It's funny cause I was listening to Eric and Mandy this AM and they were talking about that ROFL!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> okay y'all totally have to watch this video
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here are my feelings-
> Weird
> Funny
> Stupid
> Kinda creepy
> Odd
> I'm gonna show all my friends!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I started to watch it and it freaked me out.


ROFL!!! :ROFL: I almost shut it off too but it strangely intrigued me HAHA!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!! :ROFL: I almost shut it off too but it strangely intrigued me HAHA!


Same here...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, whys jada gonna be on TV??

Just curious, that's cool that she's your friend!


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I started to watch it and it freaked me out.


:ROFL::slapfloor::lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I did!!! 

What happened to Emma? She flew to the moon with Lacie.... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My my... I have a VERY strange mind! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did you find that Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

It is weird and pretty goofy, but it is also funny. My daughter's friend told her to look it up so we watched it together at one point I just started busting out laughing and then she lost it, I think she was afraid to laugh until then afraid of what I would think. :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Sarah, don't be scared there is nothing bad or dirty on it or I wouldn't have posted it here, it is just completely random and goofy.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you find that Leslie?


 My daughter's friend Austin told her to search for "what does the fox say" on youtube


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh!! That is too funny!!

I sent it to my friend and she was like "You want me to watch that?! What is wrong with you!? Haha!!" I told her to make it to the chorus and she told me she wasn't sure she was brave enough hahah!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Listening to air1, like it so far... 

Goodnight y'all!!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> OMGosh!! That is too funny!!
> 
> I sent it to my friend and she was like "You want me to watch that?! What is wrong with you!? Haha!!" I told her to make it to the chorus and she told me she wasn't sure she was brave enough hahah!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


 :ROFL::slapfloor::lol::laugh: It does take a while to really develop but it is worth it to wait it out LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a weird video! Very strange..... I would have kept watching it but I didnt really like his voice or all the weird sounds they were making :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

Oh you gotta watch it all the way through to really get it LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :ROFL::slapfloor::lol::laugh: It does take a while to really develop but it is worth it to wait it out LOL


I don't know if she did or not lol! But she told me all the weird videos she has sent me weren't nearly as bad ROFL! (I beg to differ!  ) lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I did it, I watched it till the end. I didnt like it though! :slapfloor: I have an idea of it's meaning though.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know if she did or not lol! But she told me all the weird videos she has sent me weren't nearly as bad ROFL! (I beg to differ!  ) lol!!


The scary thing is.... wait for it.... wait for it.... this is how my addled mind works..... I .... really..... want.... to ......know.... what the fox says now........... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! :ROFL: he made noise at the end, and I highly doubt that is what a fox says..


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, I did it, I watched it till the end. I didnt like it though! :slapfloor: I have an idea of it's meaning though.


 OMG!!!! do you know what this means..... Gasp!!!
We are equally weird, BUT in completely DIFFERENT ways. How scary!!! Can the world handle two!!!! :ROFL::laugh::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hahah!!! :ROFL: he made noise at the end, and I highly doubt that is what a fox says..


I KNOW.... now I WANT to know what they really say!!!:slapfloor::think:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here you go! I like the other ones better.. Not as creepy! I think I would pee my pants if I was outside and heard that in the woods! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Might help if I post the link...


----------



## NubianFan

oh your link didn't attach


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard nearly every one of those calls and didn't know what I was hearing!!! that is soooooo cool!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hear the 'fox cry' all the time and had no clue it was a fox! Now all those creepy screeching ones.. I have probably heard and don't quite remember.. We have plenty of fox here!


----------



## Texaslass

No foxes here, just coyotes, man they are creepy at night when they wake you up! 

I thought foxes barked, but I haven't heard the other sounds. I think they're cool, now I want a fox for a pet. They're so cute; like cat-dogs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah the coyotes really creep me out.. And they aren't scared of people here  not really anyway...  luckily we haven't had any problems.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> No foxes here, just coyotes, man they are creepy at night when they wake you up!
> 
> I thought foxes barked, but I haven't heard the other sounds. I think they're cool, now I want a fox for a pet. They're so cute; like cat-dogs.


You need ferrets if you want cat dogs.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Sarah, don't be scared there is nothing bad or dirty on it or I wouldn't have posted it here, it is just completely random and goofy.


Oh, I know I didn't think it would be bad, just freaked me out when they started dancing.
I sort of sped through it to the end, couldn't watch it all, still really freaks me out, I don't like it. Sorry Leslie, I appreciate humor but that's just weird.


----------



## NubianFan

We have wolves here, one night three (at least) surrounded my house. It all started when my dogs went crazy so I got my flashlight and went outside, mom and dad's house is across the road from my house so she came outside too and yelled to me "what are the dogs barking at?" I said I don't know and walked around the house, then I heard first one then two more wolf voices join into a howl. They were positioned around my backyard/house in a triangle pattern. We had lots of ducks at that time in the yard and I think they were trying to get them. My german shepherd ran them off while I yelled "WOLVES" and ran back into the house. I got my rifle but they were gone before I could get back outside.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's pretty scary! I like them from a distance, they are pretty.. Not no closer!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah the coyotes really creep me out.. And they aren't scared of people here  not really anyway...  luckily we haven't had any problems.


We've had our goats for almost five years, and we haven't had much trouble, though there were a few times I was so scared for them. We hear them a lot, but I think they generally live off of something else, cause they don't bother us.
One year they almost got in the goat pen!  we didn't know it till the next day, the goats were all acting weird and hardly had any milk. So we started looking around, and we found about ten places where the coyotes had tried to dig in!  one spot was almost all the way through.
Another year they were so bad my brother had to go out every night with a shotgun for a long time and watch for them, cause they were really hanging out around the goat pen. They would never get close enough to shoot, and thankfully never did anything, but it was unnerving to hear them every night.
I hope we can get a guard dog or llama sometime if they come around again. It's usually this time of year that they do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow... Hope you can get a guard.. I want a LGD.. But my parents won't.. Oh well..


----------



## NubianFan

I want an Aussie...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. It's 11 here and I have a 7hr shift at work tomorrow.. So I should get to bed.. I'll TTYGL :wave: night


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, we were both writing our horror stories! :lol: I think yours is scarier, though Leslie! Wolves are scary, especially when they surround your house!!  that's awesome that you had a German shepherd though! :thumbup: 

We had a female for a while, she was the coolest, smartest dog ever, just had WAY too much energy and we didn't have time for her, so she went to an awesome home where she's getting trained to be a search and rescue dog, I think. Anyway, I love that breed, they're awesome!


----------



## Texaslass

Night Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

My German Shepherd is a good varmit dog and is pretty fearless, but she isn't protecting the goats. She is just being a varmit dog. She doesn't care anything one way or another about the goats. Or chickens or ducks or anything. I think she went after those wolves that night because I was out there, if anything I think she was protecting me. She is alpha so when she says charge my moms dogs follow her, mom has a mutt and a beagle/boxer mix that is the size of the boxer with the beagle ears.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for saying awesome too much.


----------



## Texaslass

Emma!!!!! Where are you? :lol: I'm going to sign off!!!


----------



## NubianFan

it too me FOREVER to get back here it kept freezing up. I was beginning to think I was banned for posting random weird videos....


----------



## Texaslass

Haha!! Lol Well I guess I'll be going to bed now, good night! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Me too night everyone, this thing is too cantankerous to mess with right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To solve the coyote/wolf problem with the goats, get some free range chickens. They will much rather grab a chicken every now and then, than a goat. 

Have not had a problem at all. Even the mountain lions will rather grab a chicken (or unfortunately a dog) than a goat.


----------



## emilieanne

Do aussie's make good LGD's? 

Hmmm. Or a standard poodle? Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Holy scary!!! I don't usually mind storms but I'm freaked out!!!!! It's SOOO loud!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Emma!!!!! Where are you? :lol: I'm going to sign off!!!


:lol: I went to bed! I can't stay up to 11 like Skyla can  :lol: Stop yelling for me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I went to bed! I can't stay up to 11 like Skyla can  :lol: Stop yelling for me!


Did you have storms last night/this morning??


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Emma, I looked up jada archer for a sec, she has a pinterest page- is that you in her profile pic??? I've been dying to know what you look like. :greengrin:


Lol, no, that's Camryn :lol: why do you want to know what I look like? stalker..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, you know we've established Sarah as a stalker, and not a PI like Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Did you have storms last night/this morning??


No, I haven't.


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, you know we've established Sarah as a stalker, and not a PI like Lacie


I know  but she wanted to know what I look like :lol: I'm not sure if I should be posting up to date pictures of me... ya know?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> No, I haven't.


You are so lucky! Ours were so bad on the radar they were brownish red!!! The thunder was so loud and WITH the curtains closed my room gets lit up because of the lightning! It's crazy! Maybe the school doesn't have power though...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I know  but she wanted to know what I look like :lol: I'm not sure if I should be posting up to date pictures of me... ya know?


Haha yeah, that's why I never have pictures of me on here and if I do I cover my face with a weird smiley or something


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! We've been clear for a long time :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hahaha! We've been clear for a long time :lol:


We have net had rain or anything for like 2 months, and haven't any storms in like a year! But wow, this was crazy


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yeah, that's why I never have pictures of me on here and if I do I cover my face with a weird smiley or something


Haha, I noticed  And the other Sarah was the one worried about putting to much out on the internet :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm going to read more of what I missed, then I have to go..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I gtg too see ya


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's cool! Wait, are you serious that you r friends or no??  I can't tell sarcasm through a screen!


Yes, for real, she's going to be on a show called "a father's pain"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What's it about? Like is she an actress?


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> You are so lucky! Ours were so bad on the radar they were brownish red!!! The thunder was so loud and WITH the curtains closed my room gets lit up because of the lightning! It's crazy! Maybe the school doesn't have power though...


Man! Send that storm my way!!! 
I'd give anything to have school canceled!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: I went to bed! I can't stay up to 11 like Skyla can  :lol: Stop yelling for me!


Why not?! I was half asleep watching creepy fox stuff lol!!! I couldn't sleep I was laughing too hard about the fox thingy ROFL!


----------



## NubianFan

Foxes rock....


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, no, that's Camryn :lol: why do you want to know what I look like? stalker..


I'm not the stalker! That yours and Lacie's job, haha. I just think it would be nice to know who I'm talking to. :lol: and I wouldn't mind seeing Lacie either.


----------



## Texaslass

And what were you doing up at five thirty in the morning anyway?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And she says stuff about me being up at 11! pfft!


----------



## NubianFan

I saw a 6 point buck whitetail deer and a flock of about 10-12 wild turkeys this morning on the way back from driving my daughter to school.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool!!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah the buck ran right out in front of me. He was pretty. The turkeys were in the road ditch and it was funny it looked like there was one leader and he was watching for traffic before he let the others cross. The guy in the pickup truck behind me really slowed down when we passed them, I bet he was wishing he had a gun. He was probably dreaming of turkey dinners.... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Today is my daughter's birthday, I was going to try to work today but last night after I talked to y'all I tried to take a bath and ended up almost passing out. So I am still home. Which stinks because her big present was a 4 wheeler this year, but I was gonna get her a couple little things to open on her birthday and being sick all week I haven't gotten her anything else...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do that lol!! I'm like "come on just hit the darn thing!" ROFL!! But we have two turkeys of our own to do this fall.. And my dad is out deer hunting now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well tell her happy birthday! Stinks your still feeling sick


----------



## NubianFan

I want to raise a turkey and a goose one for thanksgiving and one for Christmas, but my daughter can't eat anything she has raised. Soooo that will never happen. I wouldn't mind raising a pig and a lamb also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh soo good!! I love fresh turkey! And pig too! 
We have done two pigs and my sister is going to try and win another at the fair later this month!  yummy!!! The BEST meat you will EVER eat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EVER!! lol!!


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all self process or have a mobile butcher come out or take in to a butcher?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The pigs? The pigs we bring to a butcher.. The birds and rabbits we do ourself..


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yeah, we always processed chickens, and wild rabbit and squirrel ourselves. We even processed wild deer ourselves. I just can't imagine processing a cow or pig though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. That would be interesting lol!


----------



## NubianFan

well guys I am going to have to try to lay down for a while and see if I can't finally get over this mess. TTYL


----------



## Texaslass

First the AC quit working, now the well!!! What's up with that?! It's exasperating!! :wallbang:


----------



## aceofspades

Yea!!!! It is raining it has been raining all day we are in a 6 year drought this is much needed that god. Glorious Rain


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> And what were you doing up at five thirty in the morning anyway?





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And she says stuff about me being up at 11! pfft!


Sarah, 6:30 my time, I have to get up and ready for school in the morning :lol:
Skyla, seriously, I have to stay awake for school for 7 hours, I'd fall asleep if I stayed up till 11


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> I saw a 6 point buck whitetail deer and a flock of about 10-12 wild turkeys this morning on the way back from driving my daughter to school.


Can I come live with you?!!!?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What's it about? Like is she an actress?


Umm, not sure what exactly it's about. There's a thing on YouTube... yeah she's an actress and a singer..


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I'm not the stalker! That yours and Lacie's job, haha. I just think it would be nice to know who I'm talking to. :lol: and I wouldn't mind seeing Lacie either.


Okay, but you have to promise you're not going to stalk me :lol:
Okay, the first two I'm wearing makeup and my hair is straightened so...
Gone.. now no one else can see my horrible pictures :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, but you have to promise you're not going to stalk me :lol:
> Okay, the first two I'm wearing makeup and my hair is straightened so...


Pretty!!  thanks, don't feel like you have to keep them up if you don't want to. I'm not gonna be posting any pics, sorry!  you'll have to guess what I look like. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Long thick hair with a face that has two eyes a nose and a mouth?


----------



## Texaslass

Bahaha, yeah pretty much. Lol :lol:

Ugh, I'm so tired of sweating!! Can't wait for the first cold front. Hope one comes through soon. ray:


----------



## Emzi00

It's still hot down there? We cooled off up here a while ago..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> It's still hot down there? We cooled off up here a while ago..


:tears:  :mecry: :sun:

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Emzi00

Yup! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I've got stuff to do. :angry: Might be back later.


----------



## Emzi00

Alright bye  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, guess what color my hair is this week


----------



## goatygirl

Ok the weirdist day at school ever, so today was picture day so everyone was wearing the best outfits, so we got to school and we got the pictures done. awhile later we went done to lunch (like normal) so we started to finish up lunch when an anountsment went over the intercom saying for everyone to come in from outside. so everyone came in and we started down the hall way to our class room when another anounsment came over the intercom saying "This is not a drill everyone needs to get out side and go to the back feild now!" so we all were walking/fast walking tords the door to the back feild. so everyone was pilling out into the hallway and I started to notice that the teachers looked a little nourvose too. So we finaly got out of the school and walked down the path to the back feild ( our school is sourrounded by woods so the school made paths to the back feild, which is were we do all sports)we all sort of started running to where our class is (No one realy knew what was wrong even the teachers). After we got in our lines the teachers took attendence and a bus pulled up. (Which would only happen if there was an emergancy) So after a couple of minutes the Princible shouts over a bull horn "False alarm everybody there was an abandond dissabled oil truck in the front of the school".Worst picture day EVER!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, guess what color my hair is this week


What color? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!! :angry: Get back here!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Fine, leave me all alone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, sorry watching munchkins today, just got the little one to go to sleep.

Its black and orange, preparing for Halloween  :ROFL: its got to be my favorite holiday aside from Christmas!  gonna put up the decorations this weekend hopefully


----------



## Emzi00

Okay I'm going to practice German..
Wie heißt du?
Ich heiße
Du heißt
Er, sie, es heißt
Wir heißen
Ihr heißt
Sie, sie heißen

Wie alt bist du?
Ich bin
Du bist
Er, sie, es ist
Wir sind
Ihr seid
Sie, sie sind

Okay, done with the gibberish :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, sorry watching munchkins today, just got the little one to go to sleep.
> 
> Its black and orange, preparing for Halloween  :ROFL: its got to be my favorite holiday aside from Christmas!  gonna put up the decorations this weekend hopefully


Grandkids?

:slapfloor: Halloween colored hair :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh dang, hold in a minute....let me try to figure this out.... I took German in school ....


----------



## Emzi00

Pronouns and verb conjugation pattern practice, have a quiz tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's your name?

My name is....

Your name is...

That's as far as I got :slapfloor: shows what good taking classes does!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I can count zero to twenty as well, we've only had thirteen days of school, too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, you'll forget it soon enough! It always works that way....

I used to be able to fluently speak Spanish and some Japanese, french, Italian, and German! But these days I barely make sense in English! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

That's a lot of languages 
Lol, well I'm taking German 1 now, and it goes to German 5 so... I'll have a bit to forget :lol:
Oh Lacie, you still make sense in English! Kind of....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, its much worse in person. It makes some sort if sense in type form, but in a conversation, no way. I dont annunciate very well, family is the same way. But that's ok, we understand what we're saying :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, who cares anyways! :lol: Nobody talks perfectly you're just crazy...


----------



## Texaslass

Hey guys!
Lacie yet again I must say: you're crazy! Why in the world would you dye your hair black and orange?? If you're GOING to dye it, do something pretty like red, or blue!! Crazy person. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :wahoo:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Okay I'm going to practice German..
> Wie heißt du?
> Ich heiße
> Du heißt
> Er, sie, es heißt
> Wir heißen
> Ihr heißt
> Sie, sie heißen
> 
> Wie alt bist du?
> Ich bin
> Du bist
> Er, sie, es ist
> Wir sind
> Ihr seid
> Sie, sie sind
> 
> Okay, done with the gibberish :lol:


It does look like gibberish! lol
How about this?:

Dia dhuit, conas a ta tu?
Ta me go math!
Go rabh ma agut. Slan! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

What language is that?!?!! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Irish Gealic!! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Smarty pants!


----------



## Texaslass

Heehee!

My sister and I started learning it a little a few years ago, but we didn't get very far. That's most of what I remember.  haha, and I can count to twenty as well. 

It's just the usual:
Hi, how are you?
I am well, thank you very much. Goodbye!


----------



## Emzi00

Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Null
Eins
Zwei
Drei
Vier
Fünf
Sechs
Sieben
Acht
Neun
Zehn
Elf
Zwölf
Dreizehn
Vierzehn
Fünfzehn
Sechzehn
Siebzehn
Achtzehn
Neunzehn
Zwanzig

Zero to twenty


----------



## Texaslass

ain
do 
tre 
cahair 
cuig
se
seacht 
a hocht
a nui
uh, ten? hehe, forgot
fiche a hain
fiche a do
fiche a tre
and so on until twenty, which I have apparently forgotten as well.


----------



## Texaslass

Mmm, strawberries and honey in goat-milk yogurt! :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, I forgot almost all of the Spanish and French that I used to know :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Where did Lacie go?!?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!!!!!
Sarah!!!!!!!!!!
Come back guys!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> Man! Send that storm my way!!!
> I'd give anything to have school canceled!


Oh yeah, school isn't cancel. Of course


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> Ok the weirdist day at school ever, so today was picture day so everyone was wearing the best outfits, so we got to school and we got the pictures done. awhile later we went done to lunch (like normal) so we started to finish up lunch when an anountsment went over the intercom saying for everyone to come in from outside. so everyone came in and we started down the hall way to our class room when another anounsment came over the intercom saying "This is not a drill everyone needs to get out side and go to the back feild now!" so we all were walking/fast walking tords the door to the back feild. so everyone was pilling out into the hallway and I started to notice that the teachers looked a little nourvose too. So we finaly got out of the school and walked down the path to the back feild ( our school is sourrounded by woods so the school made paths to the back feild, which is were we do all sports)we all sort of started running to where our class is (No one realy knew what was wrong even the teachers). After we got in our lines the teachers took attendence and a bus pulled up. (Which would only happen if there was an emergancy) So after a couple of minutes the Princible shouts over a bull horn "False alarm everybody there was an abandond dissabled oil truck in the front of the school".Worst picture day EVER!


Whoa!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: hey Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

What's up?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Not much.... I just fed my lovelies


----------



## Emzi00

I still have homework to do... I'll just do it later :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Ok the weirdist day at school ever, so today was picture day so everyone was wearing the best outfits, so we got to school and we got the pictures done. awhile later we went done to lunch (like normal) so we started to finish up lunch when an anountsment went over the intercom saying for everyone to come in from outside. so everyone came in and we started down the hall way to our class room when another anounsment came over the intercom saying "This is not a drill everyone needs to get out side and go to the back feild now!" so we all were walking/fast walking tords the door to the back feild. so everyone was pilling out into the hallway and I started to notice that the teachers looked a little nourvose too. So we finaly got out of the school and walked down the path to the back feild ( our school is sourrounded by woods so the school made paths to the back feild, which is were we do all sports)we all sort of started running to where our class is (No one realy knew what was wrong even the teachers). After we got in our lines the teachers took attendence and a bus pulled up. (Which would only happen if there was an emergancy) So after a couple of minutes the Princible shouts over a bull horn "False alarm everybody there was an abandond dissabled oil truck in the front of the school".Worst picture day EVER!


Wow Olivia! That's kinda scary!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!!! :wahoo: :hug: I was so lonely...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Sorry I was at work all day


----------



## Emzi00

Work is cool, more money to spend on goats! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, 6:30 my time, I have to get up and ready for school in the morning :lol:
> Skyla, seriously, I have to stay awake for school for 7 hours, I'd fall asleep if I stayed up till 11


Lol! I was just playin with ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Work is cool, more money to spend on goats! :lol:


I suppose lol! I just wish it was something I enjoyed more...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I was just playin with ya


Oh I know  I would totally stay up that late with ya if it weren't for school  I hate school...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I suppose lol! I just wish it was something I enjoyed more...


What's your job? Why don't you enjoy it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that lol!

I don't know anyone who doesn't! ROFL!


----------



## goatygirl

Emzi00 said:


> Okay I'm going to practice German..
> Wie heißt du?
> Ich heiße
> Du heißt
> Er, sie, es heißt
> Wir heißen
> Ihr heißt
> Sie, sie heißen
> 
> Wie alt bist du?
> Ich bin
> Du bist
> Er, sie, es ist
> Wir sind
> Ihr seid
> Sie, sie sind
> 
> Okay, done with the gibberish :lol:


 My mom tried to teach me german but the only thing I learnd is that my mom is a bad teacher.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What's your job? Why don't you enjoy it?


I'm a cashier at a grocery store... 'Nuff said? Lol! And all the kids I work with are just.. Idk... Worldly... I mean we are talkative and stuff there but, not people I would be friends with really... I would rather be back working with horses...


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know that lol!
> 
> I don't know anyone who doesn't! ROFL!


It's terrible, you have to interact with people, and the teachers are butts, and everyone is always sick, then you get sick, and you have to get up early. I could go on forever... I actually know someone who likes school...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> My mom tried to teach me german but the only thing I learnd is that my mom is a bad teacher.


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ew, I just burped and it was all gross and hurt meh throat :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's terrible, you have to interact with people, and the teachers are butts, and everyone is always sick, then you get sick, and you have to get up early. I could go on forever... I actually know someone who likes school...


Oh the horror! I'm so glad I wasn't in public school long lol!


----------



## Emzi00

goatygirl said:


> My mom tried to teach me german but the only thing I learnd is that my mom is a bad teacher.


:slapfloor: it's confusing either way :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ew, I just burped and it was all gross and hurt meh throat :/


ROFL!! Thank you for informing us! Eww! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha Emma I don't have any homework!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Thank you for informing us! Eww! Lol!


 that what I do!  lololololol


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh the horror! I'm so glad I wasn't in public school long lol!


I wish I was homeschooled, so much stuff would be better..


----------



## goatygirl

I have a feild trip to the beach tomorrow! HAHAHA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb guys.. Have to feed me goats


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha Emma I don't have any homework!!!


 maybe I should have you do mine :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Who knew that goat spoters are more active at night!


----------



## Emzi00

goatygirl said:


> Who knew that goat spoters are more active at night!


*raises hand*
There's a night owl club :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> maybe I should have you do mine :lol:


I don't think so dear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm baaack!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I don't think so dear!


I do! Lol, I'm just going to do it at lunch tomorrow, since the homework is from my last hour


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm baaack!


:wahoo:


----------



## goatygirl

I'm board


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> hehe!


Oh Skyla, get used to it  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Get used to what??


----------



## Emzi00

People being excited.. idk..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, lol!! Don't worry, I already know I'm like able remember?  LOL!!


----------



## Emzi00

Quite likable! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! Good  I try  haha!

Uh, Leslie, of got that fox thing stuck in my head! ROFL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I do! Lol, I'm just going to do it at lunch tomorrow, since the homework is from my last hour


What homework do you have???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I have to work on a website so I will be slow now...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Uh, Leslie, of got that fox thing stuck in my head! ROFL!


Me too! I showed it to my class at lunch, and couldn't stop laughing!! But it's been stuck in my head ever since! *ugh*


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> What homework do you have???


Algebra. I only have 8 problems, I'll be able to get it done fast, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Same here.. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol! Good  I try  haha!
> 
> Uh, Leslie, of got that fox thing stuck in my head! ROFL!


Me too, because Foxes Rock....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Algebra. I only have 8 problems, I'll be able to get it done fast, lol.


Oh yeah I do that sometimes


----------



## Emzi00

I just watched that video(I know, I'm slacking) OMGosh! That is just crazy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah! Yah, it sure is! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol yeah!

G'night y'all


----------



## NubianFan

soooooo we just got done with birthday celebration chocolate cake with lemon icing, Chinese food, she got presents from me, her granny and papa, my aunt and my sister. The she whirled around on her 4 wheeler awhile.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

good night Sarah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah 

Sounds like a good night Leslie


----------



## Emzi00

I almost got run over by a 4 wheeler once... or twice...


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I almost got run over by a 4 wheeler once... or twice...


yeah I am not crazy about them myself. I make her ride only in the pasture and she has to ride responsibly. Whirling around for her is slow compared to other people


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> yeah I am not crazy about them myself. I make her ride only in the pasture and she has to ride responsibly. Whirling around for her is slow compared to other people


That's good, I have a friend whose mom died from an accident, I'd hate for anything bad like that to happen to her.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know. I didn't go to bed... But make sure she always wears a helmet! I know someone who was on a four wheeler with two other girls, and none of them were wearing helmets. The hot a rock funny and flipped. It broke one girls arm, another girl was okay, but the four wheeler landed on the other girl on her head mostly and she died.... Tragic thing, scary to think she was MY age when this happened!!! She went to my school...


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah they scare me a little. I wish she would ride the horses, but she just isn't a horse person at all. I mean she likes them and likes to pet them and groom them but she doesn't like to ride. But I guess horses can be dangerous too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Yeah they scare me a little. I wish she would ride the horses, but she just isn't a horse person at all. I mean she likes them and likes to pet them and groom them but she doesn't like to ride. But I guess horses can be dangerous too.


Yep true... But technically you could be walking, trip, fall, and hit your head and die... So don't feel too paranoid. Plus, four wheelers are super fun when used correctly with caution!


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know. I didn't go to bed... But make sure she always wears a helmet! I know someone who was on a four wheeler with two other girls, and none of them were wearing helmets. The hot a rock funny and flipped. It broke one girls arm, another girl was okay, but the four wheeler landed on the other girl on her head mostly and she died.... Tragic thing, scary to think she was MY age when this happened!!! She went to my school...


 I have told her not to ride over any steep inclines or embankments ( too much danger of flipping) or over any rocks or logs for the same reason. She rides in the front garden area which is flat and has been plowed then grass allowed to grow back and she rides in the pasture in the flat part on a "track " we have created that doesn't have rocks or dip or anything. Another thing I would be afraid for her to do is ride with other kids. I know a girl that was riding fine but another kid was hotdogging and hit her and broke her leg.


----------



## NubianFan

I used to ride my horse Fire all over the place, bareback at a gallop. I only ever used a saddle when I rode him on the road. Even then I never used stirrups because I was so short and my saddle and stirrup leather were so long. I used to ride him along the highway about 7 miles to my friends house. I would just stay up in the ditch or sometimes I would be able to take a dirt road for part of the way. I did all kinds of things on him now that would curl my hair, but I was fearless then. I never got hurt and I never wore a helmet. Now I won't ride a horse without a helmet.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I had her watch that video and she said it made her sad, then she wanted to know all about the Tsunami, then she declared it was sad historical news day. Because I had told her earlier that day about the time I was on the school bus and a lady came running from a burning house begging the bus driver to get her kids out and I could hear screams from the house, and then we had looked up and talked about Typhoid Mary. So I think I depressed her that day, which was yesterday.


----------



## NubianFan

Do I have bad breath or something? Where did everyone go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm back now  I was working in a website for an hour or so


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool I need to either do that or get back to working on my t shirt design for that project for school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You making a website too?


----------



## NubianFan

It is an assignment for school I either have to make a website, a pamphlet, or a t shirt advertising my mythical equine therapy facility. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Well that fun!


----------



## NubianFan

That is why I took Buddy's pic into paint and messed with it because I really want to do the t shirt design. I think that would-be cool.


----------



## aceofspades

Good night all


----------



## Texaslass

Well, just checking in once before bed. G'night everybody! You may not see me for a few days.... Don't tell Emma! JK, lol. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be cool Leslie!

Night Ace 

Night Sarah 
Awe..  we will miss you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. It's 10:30 and I'm as beat as an egg! (ROFL!!! Sorry I'm tired! ) 
So night y'all!  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone the site isn't working properly for me anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Well, just checking in once before bed. G'night everybody! You may not see me for a few days.... Don't tell Emma! JK, lol. :lol:


Aaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!   :tear: :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I have told her not to ride over any steep inclines or embankments ( too much danger of flipping) or over any rocks or logs for the same reason. She rides in the front garden area which is flat and has been plowed then grass allowed to grow back and she rides in the pasture in the flat part on a "track " we have created that doesn't have rocks or dip or anything. Another thing I would be afraid for her to do is ride with other kids. I know a girl that was riding fine but another kid was hotdogging and hit her and broke her leg.


You're such a good mom!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Well, just checking in once before bed. G'night everybody! You may not see me for a few days.... Don't tell Emma! JK, lol. :lol:


SARAH!!!!!!!! DONT LEAVE US!!!! YOU'LL HAVE TO READ ABOUT A HUNDRED PAGES!!
:tears: :tears: :mecry: :mecry:  :'(


----------



## Emzi00

Anybody on?


----------



## Emzi00

Guess what I got in the mail today!!!!!! Wormer!!!!!!! :wahoo: lol... back to my normal also weird self :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me! 

That's awesome!


----------



## Emzi00

:wahoo: Skyla!!!!!!!! :dance: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

Having a bad day today


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha. I was so jumpy today :lol: I spazzed out a couple times it was hilarious :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! That's funny! 

Going to the fair Friday!!  so excited! And I have TWO whole days off this week!! Yay!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Two whole days?!?!?!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah! It's amazing! Lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I have to go. I'll probably be back in a while :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe..  ok.. :wave:


----------



## goatygirl

I had a feild trip to the beach today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds fun! What beach?


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!! That's funny!
> 
> Going to the fair Friday!!  so excited! And I have TWO whole days off this week!! Yay!!!


 Which fair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Deerfield  you guys going?


----------



## goatygirl

Yes, I will be there Thrusday thru sunday.Eather at the goat Tent, cow barn, or on friday maybe the horse barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well we will be going though the goat tent and cow barns for sure, seeing where the horse barns aren't really open for public 'viewing' we don't normally go over much, but I know one of the barns that go (used to work/ride there for like 5+ years) so I try to pop in and say hi


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys! Soccer tournament this weekend!! Wahoo! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds fun


----------



## Emzi00

No it doesn't :lol: Soccer, eww!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! Not much a soccer fan myself.. Lol! But like going to watch my friend


----------



## Emzi00

Softball is where it's at


----------



## goatygirl

I like basketball. I would be playing this year but all the girls are so mean to me. and the coach hates girls so her expactations are so unreasonably high that its no fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah that's no fun...


----------



## Emzi00

^^ agreed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On not really into sports... Just riding horses


----------



## Emzi00

Me too, Skyla, but I do like to play softball, but that's it  I'm on the equestrian team


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't hit a ball ROFL!!

That's cool! I haven't ridden in a like a year


----------



## goatygirl

I ride at a barn up the street from me, also Skyla look near the horse ring for me if you cant find me any were else.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  will do


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I play soccer, volleyball and basketball!  and I would LOVE to ride except my parents won't let me :tears: :mecry:

Mmmmm tortellini!


----------



## Emzi00

Where has Lacie been?!?!?!?!!!
I miss her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I play soccer, volleyball and basketball!  and I would LOVE to ride except my parents won't let me :tears: :mecry:
> 
> Mmmmm tortellini!


That's a bummer


----------



## Emzi00

Did everybody leave?! Lol, where are y'all?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry.. I was working on the website.. Got about two hours in today so far!


----------



## Emzi00

At least I have you! :lol:
Sarah AND Lacie are on and posting elsewhere


----------



## NubianFan

I have to read 9 zillion pages before tomorrow morning.


----------



## Emzi00

What for Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

One of my classes. Actually I was assigned to read 244 pages and I have read 98 so not quite 9 zillion but it feels like it right now.


----------



## Emzi00

Oye, that's quite a bit!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and the prints is TINY and it is kind of a complex subject.


----------



## Emzi00

What is it about?


----------



## NubianFan

abnormal mental illnesses. Treatment of, prevalence of, differentiation, origins, genetics vs environment all that stuff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds interesting


----------



## Emzi00

Fun stuff..


----------



## NubianFan

I already know a lot of it, so I feel sort of like I am being punished. I have to sift through 244 pages to find the 20 or so pages of info I don't already know. But he will be giving us a quiz so I have to get that 20 or so pages read so I will be prepared. No one can point it out and say here it is, here is what you don't know, because no one but me knows what I know and what I don't know.....


----------



## NubianFan

It is raining (finally) and I want to watch Scooby doo, not read this textbook. I have skimmed several more pages just since coming on here though, about 10 more.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ick! I can't even think about reading that much of something I didn't want to lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Scooby doo, Scooby doo, Scooby doo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!!


----------



## NubianFan

alright well I gotta go read this book, and hopefully watch Scooby doo, ttyl


----------



## emilieanne

Well that was a VERY long day. 
But fun 
First time I've done something with friends on a Friday night/afternoon in god knows how long!!


----------



## Emzi00

Almost to 800 pages!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only one like today?! Awe  LOL! JK


----------



## Emzi00

You just made a mistake. I'm going to go through your posts now and start liking :lol: I'll stop after, if I don't just talk to Sarah about it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 

Oh good! Makes me feel better  hehe!

I'm gonna show my mom the 'what dose a fox say' thing ROFL! THAT should be funny!! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol!! 
Are you satisfied with those likes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! It was funny!


Give me a sec, on the app..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 31?!? Wow!! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

LOL!!!
I didn't realize it was that many... I could've done more!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! You just liked random ones!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup! That's my system! :lol:
I need to get off here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!


Awe i will be lonesome


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry!!  I really need to work right now.. need the money!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What kind of work?


----------



## Emzi00

Housework... worth a whopping $5!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHAH!! Hey if it pays


----------



## Emzi00

Well, there's more I can do this weekend, and if I get all of it done(a LOT of work) I'd get paid $50 which combined with the money I have now should pay off my loan from my parents :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's good


----------



## Emzi00

Yup  and I need to worm the goats tomorrow probably, and I'm leaving to go hunting tomorrow for the rest of the weekend, so I just realized that it's probably not happening anytime soon.. next weekend it is :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

My dad and sister are going hunting tomorrow... I have to work  plus I don't want to get up at 5:30 in the morning to sit out in the cold!


----------



## Emzi00

It's only cold until you go numb! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

It's really not that bad if you're all bundled up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't do cold  plus I can't shoot a bow lol! Or agin for that matter!


----------



## Emzi00

It's not that hard to point and shoot lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! That's easy for you to say!


----------



## Emzi00

I missed a head shot on a squirrel last year and I was four foot away! :lol: it went right over its head! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I would be right up on it and STILL miss!! Haha! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Don't go hunting with my DH. He'll be like here you hunt this little canyon and I'll be right over the hill there. It doesn't take long for you to realize that he left you in the scariest part of the forest all by yourself at 4:00 in the morning.


----------



## Emzi00

No, if you have a gun to it's head, it'd be pretty darn hard to miss! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Don't go hunting with my DH. He'll be like here you hunt this little canyon and I'll be right over the hill there. It doesn't take long for you to realize that he left you in the scariest part of the forest all by yourself at 4:00 in the morning.


ROFL!! That is really creepy!! Me no do woods when it's dark!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No, if you have a gun to it's head, it'd be pretty darn hard to miss! :lol:


Unless your me! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Unless your me! :ROFL:


Don't worry, I trapped a raccoon one time, and I shot it in the head three times and it still didn't die. My dad shot it one last time and it died. Don't feel to bad about it! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Talking about creepy did you heck out my La Mancha's new pic in photogenic. Little peeper's at it again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Talking about creepy did you heck out my La Mancha's new pic in photogenic. Little peeper's at it again.


Haha! Yes I saw that!! Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Don't worry, I trapped a raccoon one time, and I shot it in the head three times and it still didn't die. My dad shot it one last time and it died. Don't feel to bad about it! :lol:


Hahah!!! Too funny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just looked at that picture, funny little guy. Just as bad as my bottle calves :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie. :angry: What's up with you posting everywhere else before here?!?!?!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it was more of a "A-B" conversation earlier....


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I found some cupcakes I think you would approve of.. but I'm on my kindle so I can't give you a link :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

These are CUTE!!


----------



## Emzi00

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/168744317261410165/

okay... What do you think Lacie?


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Don't go hunting with my DH. He'll be like here you hunt this little canyon and I'll be right over the hill there. It doesn't take long for you to realize that he left you in the scariest part of the forest all by yourself at 4:00 in the morning.


Jill, I can't imagine you being scared of anything!!


----------



## Emzi00

Where did everybody go?! Did I scare y'all away?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, yes you did.. I'm shaking in a corner right now!


----------



## Emzi00

Aww, it's okay Skyla :hug: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I scared Lacie away :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!


----------



## Emzi00

And the Sarahs are gone.. and so is everyone else... we're all alone Skyla..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's so sad...

*sniffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or we could just have a party!! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:
Yeah *sniffle* *sob*


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or we could just have a party!! :stars:


What kind of party?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What kind of party?!


A goat picture party!


----------



## Emzi00

Baby pictures... I'll scroll and find some might take me a while :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Any picture will do!


----------



## NubianFan

Well lately at night, for some unknown reason, this site will not refresh and load for me. it just locks up over and over and over again. not cool. so if I ever disappear unexpectedly that is probably why


----------



## NubianFan

cool cat goats
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Ti8EAa_vbC20eONv1Ax5wL9OY84eGKNKqpcWVsTKfOLLl


----------



## goathiker

wow that stinks 

Baby Barbara Gene's...


----------



## NubianFan

Dolly Llama


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Frightening Leslie...... :lol:

Great lookin cupcakes! 

Sorry I left, I was having dinner


----------



## Emzi00

Screw this... stupid thing won't load! :GAAH: 
I'll try again I guess


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my....look at those giant eyeballs...and no ears..... :ROFL:

Sorry, but LaManchas arent exactly my favorites :lol: Nice color though!


----------



## NubianFan

goat booties
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...vuwJoEV1eVr_TB0h8D6H1JEQSuXMwTwh--_Sns5UixuKi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my....look at those giant eyeballs...and no ears..... :ROFL:
> 
> Sorry, but LaManchas arent exactly my favorites :lol: Nice color though!


Ain't she just adorable!!! That's my baby Hallie! 

 lol!! I love her color and her wattles! 

Leslie that is ADORABLE!!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Shirtless men sicken me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> goat booties
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...vuwJoEV1eVr_TB0h8D6H1JEQSuXMwTwh--_Sns5UixuKi


Love it! How cute!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Shirtless men sicken me


LOL you sound like my mom. She gets mad at guys at the beach. :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the pony! Or tiny horse....whichever it is....

I cant quite place a name to the guy though...looks familiar though...


----------



## NubianFan

Twoo Wove
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...blMDvw8GRnhUWtWGGUE28Pu2rIo4sGvhAak-Jkzxdnk6w


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL you sound like my mom. She gets mad at guys at the beach. :ROFL:


LOL! It's not that hard to just put a shirt on! Geesh! 
I hate the beach anyway lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: I for one like shirtless men :lol: As long as they have abs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> LOL you sound like my mom. She gets mad at guys at the beach. :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Thats too funny! Thats like people I know, they could care less if you walked around in a swimsuit, but walk around in your underwear, they freak out. I could care less no matter what, a swimsuit is just like underwear, whats the problem? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Too cute Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

I'll see your shirtless long haired man and raise you a shirtless long haired goat. 
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...XG7CzEE_qxGxZobZz6FQvx-7ZRDSFalHMPrC7_E5uEPYK


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: :ROFL: Thats too funny! Thats like people I know, they could care less if you walked around in a swimsuit, but walk around in your underwear, they freak out. I could care less no matter what, a swimsuit is just like underwear, whats the problem? :shrug:


I can't stand bikinis either!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a goat but...


----------



## NubianFan

I don't mind shirtless men at the beach, or working out, or mowing the lawn in the summer or so on depending on how the rest of them looks. But when they are shirtless at inappropriate times I feel like they are just trying to show off.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then Skyla! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...QkVCN7DCLXR21-3ovqJU2pq393-_6dX0gfFH5bEvvRtMQ


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, that's Bret Michaels, lead singer of Poison.

I could careless what anybody wears...Pretty much seen it all.


----------



## goathiker

Those are cool Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...2lXEIueJaptQJLxFADK6qXY4YwaIp-jHsaIPwDfLs8w8W


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't mind shirtless men at the beach, or working out, or mowing the lawn in the summer or so on depending on how the rest of them looks. But when they are shirtless at inappropriate times I feel like they are just trying to show off.


Yah.. That's not quite as bad... (I still don't like the beach lol!) but like pictures and stuff... Ick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well then Skyla! :lol:


Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The second one looks like dancing ladies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha


----------



## NubianFan

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...2Hg5-dBDc-ewW0MNTC4_Qi0zFQ49tJZ6-44vL6eFTsgaX


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Too cute!


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha


HEY!!!! How'd you get a pic of me!!!!! Now everyone knows I have three heads!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Lacie, that's Bret Michaels, lead singer of Poison.
> 
> I could careless what anybody wears...Pretty much seen it all.


AHA! I though so, just wasnt coming to me 

Yep, pretty much seen it all as well.....it gets scary sometimes though! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to tell my parents that for the next two Christmas' and next birthday that I want a goat from the other side of the country... onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> HEY!!!! How'd you get a pic of me!!!!! Now everyone knows I have three heads!!!


ROFL!!

Cause ya know three heads are better then one


----------



## NubianFan

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...vSxweTTHne21ikhnvzyQa7v35D2LWp9ApxdYmsAIMv1Cw


----------



## NubianFan

Alright I have class tomorrow, going to split and take a bath see youse uns later.


----------



## Emzi00

Good Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night 

I should get to bed too.. Have to work on the am..


----------



## Emzi00

Aww.. Night Skyla..


----------



## goathiker

Night peeps one more


----------



## Emzi00

Where did Lacie go?!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...vSxweTTHne21ikhnvzyQa7v35D2LWp9ApxdYmsAIMv1Cw


Somebody got me a goat calender once, and this was one of the pictures!


----------



## goathiker

http://vimeo.com/30228526


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, finally! Got through all that! Wow y'all did a lot in one day!

And yes, I know, I was posting elsewhere, but that was business.  I have to figure out what to do with the barn before winter hits, and feeding all re goats is getting too complicated. Anyway, no time for dilly dally, I need to go to bed now.


----------



## Texaslass

Gah, well if you start posting videos how do you expect me to go to bed, Jill?? :roll:

That's the best video ever!!!!!! I love it!! :ROFL: That's exactly how they are, stinkers!! Oh, I've got to show the others they will love this. :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah :wave: You still on?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, y'all left me all alone so I suppose I will go to bed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Video Link: http://vimeo.com/30228526


Haha!! Love it!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> goat booties
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTn3BlvuwJoEV1eVr_TB0h8D6H1JEQSuXMwTwh--_Sns5UixuKi


I have this pic on my iPod!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not a goat but...


Aw!!! I'm saving this!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Just got my hunting license,hopefully I'll blast a big one


----------



## Texaslass

G'mornin' !


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Somebody got me a goat calender once, and this was one of the pictures!


I have a whole calendar called goats in trees!
(And another regular one of course )

Next year, I'm making a calendar of MY goats!


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah that's the one I had, Goats in Trees. 
I just watched Jill's video again with my family; it is soo funny! We were all cracking up. :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> G'mornin' !


Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys sorry I'm up late... I got to the hotel at about 1:30 AM last night, so... I slept in


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yeah that's the one I had, Goats in Trees.
> I just watched Jill's video again with my family; it is soo funny! We were all cracking up. :slapfloor:


I haven't seen it yet, give me a sec


----------



## Texaslass

Wow all at the same time!  I'm not staying, I just got on here cause I was going to start a thread about Jacqueline, she'a acting a bit off, don't know what it is. :shrug: maybe nothing.
But I had to show that video to the others, and now y'all are here.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, my dear, I think double trouble needs to take you prisoner again :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep. Emma, lets do it!!


----------



## Texaslass

Nope, sorry, not going to be sucked in today- I have to babysit. :/ So I'm not staying!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's okay, I gotta split now too, I've got my first game of the tournament and I gotta be there soon!


----------



## Emzi00

:tear: :tears: Don't leave me alone with strangers :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I won't leave you with strangers I'll leave you with nice people!  like Sarah! But bye!


----------



## Emzi00

But Sarah was leaving...
And I don't know anyone else...
:tears:


----------



## LaMee

it is ok she might be up and doing some stuff

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: well hello there


----------



## LaMee

hi

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I'm not going to be on here until tomorrow night or monday after school, so don't write a book :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just thought I'd pop in before I left, so hello and goodbye! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I'm not going to be on here until tomorrow night or monday after school, so don't write a book :lol:


I won't! Can't vouch for the others, though. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!! STOP IT!!!!! Seriously, stopping liking stuff :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Were you like stalking me?! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I was waiting for a reply on my thread, and I just thought I check to see if you were still on. :shrug: No big deal. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Right.  
Lol, I wouldn't care either way :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello!


----------



## goatygirl

I just found out that a mile away from were my school had a feild trip ( I was there also) they found two dead bodies, In hampton river.We were at hampton beach.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> I just found out that a mile away from were my school had a feild trip ( I was there also) they found two dead bodies, In hampton river.We were at hampton beach.


Whoa, that's creepy

Alright guys, I won't be on till tomorrow night, so I agree with Emma, don't right a book


----------



## goatygirl

Yes really creepy.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> Yes really creepy.


Did they find out why they were there/what happened???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> I just found out that a mile away from were my school had a feild trip ( I was there also) they found two dead bodies, In hampton river.We were at hampton beach.


Heard about that on the news, meant to ask you about it... Haven't heard anymore info yet though..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, just read the news post on it, and they had drowned...


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah Mom said we she heard about it on the news she freaked out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't blame her any! 
I would be too!


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah.


----------



## emilieanne

Well I got a buckling!!!(; 
He's a buck but yeah 
Y'all wanna see ?(;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!! Yes we do!!


----------



## Delilah

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> YES!! Yes we do!!


Hey JOY my mom found a picture of a rear udder Zen udder shot if ur still interested, she posted it on the "Critique Them" thread.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool!! I'll go look!


----------



## aceofspades

I let my English bulldog out and when I let him back in he brought a little friend with him.
No idea where she can from. But I guess if no one comes to clam her ill let him keep her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! What a cutie!!


----------



## NubianFan

aceofspades said:


> I let my English bulldog out and when I let him back in he brought a little friend with him.
> No idea where she can from. But I guess if no one comes to clam her ill let him keep her.


awww that is his girlfriend....


----------



## NubianFan

A feather drifts slowly down to land with a deafening thud.... Where is everyone?


----------



## ksalvagno

aceofspades said:


> I let my English bulldog out and when I let him back in he brought a little friend with him.
> No idea where she can from. But I guess if no one comes to clam her ill let him keep her.


Wow, that is interesting. She is adorable.


----------



## goatygirl

Good morning everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning'


----------



## emilieanne

Ace, she's sooooo cute min pin? 
Heres my buckling lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a handsome boy he is Emilie


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks 
Conformationally..... How does he look to you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He looks to have good length of body, levelness over his top line and rump, nice angulation to his rear legs, could use a better brisket, maybe a tad longer in the neck? And some depth of body (which could come as he ages  ) over all he is a handsome boy 

ETA- he is young, and hairy so he could look much different clipped  and things could change..


----------



## emilieanne

Thaaaaanks 
He is a wild one! Lol 
He warms up to you but when his dad, brother, and "sister"(puppy) are all there and there's new people, he goes crazy! Lol  
He's super cute though! 
His face is petite and colorful 
Plus I only have one does that's black and white and he has the blue eyes and polled genes! 
I got him for a GREAT deal but I'm not allowed to say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's really cool


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah! I'm so excited gotta put him on my website! 
Where is everyone?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet!  I'm excited that I am getting baby soon! Eek! 

They are all gone till tomorrow


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I bet!  I'm excited that I am getting baby soon! Eek!  They are all gone till tomorrow


Really?! What kind? 
Awww:/ 
Their loss! Lol


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone! So I'm hopefully going to be getting this Togg buck, he's basically the only one for sale around us that isn't from certain herds that have diseases that we don't want to bring into our herd. 
The doe we're breeding to him:









And the buck:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Really?! What kind?
> Awww:/
> Their loss! Lol


A LaMancha  I am SOOO excited!!  :stars: :leap:



Delilah said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm hopefully going to be getting this Togg buck, he's basically the only one for sale around us that isn't from certain herds that have diseases that we don't want to bring into our herd.
> The doe we're breeding to him:
> 
> And the buck:


That's so cool!  he is handsome!  and love the WATTLES!!


----------



## Delilah

They both have waddles so I should have kids with wattles!!! ))


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh how exciting is that!? Lol!!  

Well.. I have a buckling... Both his parents have wattles... And.... He doesn't... LOL! I was so sad! His sister did..


----------



## Delilah

Haha! Well crossed with a Nubian she gave me wattles so I hope she gives me wattles again.









That's her little devil.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully she dose! 

Awe! What a cutie!!


----------



## emilieanne

Didn't she have Sampson? 
Lol that buck is kinda cute 
But not like alien!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> I let my English bulldog out and when I let him back in he brought a little friend with him.
> No idea where she can from. But I guess if no one comes to clam her ill let him keep her.


Aw!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Delilah said:


> Haha! Well crossed with a Nubian she gave me wattles so I hope she gives me wattles again.
> 
> That's her little devil.


Aw, she's so adorable!!!! Cute! I love baby goats!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright guys, I'm so embarrassed! 

So I had a soccer tournament in Detroit this weekend (I play travel soccer), and Im our teams goalie/keeper. In our last game, I dove to get a ball and got kicked in the head. I was fine until halftime, then when we started playing again, I started to have vision problems... It was like I had looked on the sun, except I hadn't... But I ignored it and stuff, calmed down. Then the game ended. I was okay, then my hand, tongue, and cheek got numb... I was just like, that's odd... Then we went to a Denny's for a brunch. The wait there was forever, so we decided to go somewhere else. As we were walking out I almost threw up, but then I was okay. We found a big boy, but I wasn't hungry so I just sat there while my parents ate. Again, I was fine! All the sudden, I just threw up! Everyone freaked out, I was SOOO embarrassed!  :tears: but yeah, I probably have a concussion... :mecry: :tears: :mecry:  :'(


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe..  that really stinks  hope your ok!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The weird thing is, after I got sick, I was fine! Headache went away, I didn't feel sick... It was weird!

I insist that I'm fine, but my mom is worried


----------



## emilieanne

That doesn't sound like a normal concusion! I'd be worried too!! 
Hope you get better!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emilieanne said:


> That doesn't sound like a normal concusion! I'd be worried too!!
> Hope you get better!


Thanks'


----------



## littlegoatgirl

New profile pic!!! Lemme here your thoughts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love it it's cute! :f


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Alright I just went on the website while on my ipod and I noticed this:









175 likes!!! Jeez guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright I just went on the website while on my ipod and I noticed this:
> 
> 175 likes!!! Jeez guys!


ROFL!!! Hahahaha!!! That's way too funny!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Delilah

littlegoatgirl said:


> Alright guys, I'm so embarrassed!
> 
> So I had a soccer tournament in Detroit this weekend (I play travel soccer), and Im our teams goalie/keeper. In our last game, I dove to get a ball and got kicked in the head. I was fine until halftime, then when we started playing again, I started to have vision problems... It was like I had looked on the sun, except I hadn't... But I ignored it and stuff, calmed down. Then the game ended. I was okay, then my hand, tongue, and cheek got numb... I was just like, that's odd... Then we went to a Denny's for a brunch. The wait there was forever, so we decided to go somewhere else. As we were walking out I almost threw up, but then I was okay. We found a big boy, but I wasn't hungry so I just sat there while my parents ate. Again, I was fine! All the sudden, I just threw up! Everyone freaked out, I was SOOO embarrassed!  :tears: but yeah, I probably have a concussion... :mecry: :tears: :mecry:  :'(


Aw I'm sorry! That stinks!


----------



## Delilah

emilieanne said:


> Didn't she have Sampson?
> Lol that buck is kinda cute
> But not like alien!


Delilah had Sampson she was the CAE + doe. Haha he was a devil and his markings were interesting lol.


----------



## Delilah

I like ur new avatar by the way!


----------



## emilieanne

Delilah said:


> Delilah had Sampson she was the CAE + doe. Haha he was a devil and his markings were interesting lol.


Ahhhh ok! 
Makes sense.


----------



## Delilah

Yeah, Delilah was really nice looking that's where Sampson got his good conformation.


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes!! Sarah, that's awful! Concussions are scary, my dad had one (well, probably several when he was a kid, but one really bad one when he was a dad ) Thankfully he recovered fine, but everyone thought he was gonna die from it. (Maybe not actually die, but you know. have long lasting damage) Just goes to show people are not always right, but you should be very carful, concussions can be serious even if they don't seem like it.
:hug: ray: for you.


----------



## emilieanne

I've had a few concussions before. 
They were never "treated" or whatever. 
What can they do to you long term? Does anyone know?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've had a concussion before.. Not that bad though....

What do you guys all think?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/whi-should-i-get-buck-out-153974/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yikes!! Sarah, that's awful! Concussions are scary, my dad had one (well, probably several when he was a kid, but one really bad one when he was a dad ) Thankfully he recovered fine, but everyone thought he was gonna die from it. (Maybe not actually die, but you know. have long lasting damage) Just goes to show people are not always right, but you should be very carful, concussions can be serious even if they don't seem like it.
> :hug: ray: for you.


Yeah, I'll be smart... I just hate sitting out!


----------



## NubianFan

There is some evidence that repeated concussions can cause problems throughout life. Nothing concrete has been proven I don't think but there have been several studies on it. It can contribute to symptoms such as cognitive difficulties such as difficulty concentrating and memory problems. , Physical problems such as balance problems or frequent headaches, and sleep problems. 
Anytime you have or think you have a concussion you SHOULD seek medical advice. Of course I tell you guys this and when I had one I didn't go to the doctor either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Going to go finish watching Hop with my brother and sisters.. Will be back in an hour or so


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry I never got back to you Emilie, been so busy these past 2 days. I think he should cross really well with your does  He's put together quite well.


Well I'm on a roll this week! 4 Strikes of bad luck in less than 24 hours, and non of its pleasant....

Strike 1) I was gone all day yesterday, and it was pouring rain. I got back home last night around 8pm, went out to find that cow on deaths door. We pulled her out of the rain, but she passed on not much later.

Strike 2) The oberhasli buck jumped 3 fences and got in with my Alpine does, and bred them all! They were all in heat and he got them all by the time I got out there! :angry: My emotions are out of wack from all this, last night I was crying my eyes out, this morning I was raging mad, this afternoon its disappointment, and now I have no idea.

Strike 3) I loaded up all of those oberhaslis and took them to the auction, not ONE of them sold, brought them back home....

Strike 4) Got home and as I was coming in the door, the little chihuahua female we have is in heat, well she darted out the door before I could close it, and this hideous snaggle-toothed mut in the neighborhood bred her

My gosh, I know my luck sucks but all this!?!?! To top it off I threw my back out last night :GAAH:

So now I have to order a bottle of lutalyse, and lute ALL my does, thanks Abner, 'preicate it......


----------



## Emzi00

My gosh Lacie! That's terrible!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man that really stinks Lacie


----------



## aceofspades

We attempted to eat dinner outside since the weather was so nice. 
Halo decided to join the dinner


----------



## Texaslass

:shocked: :tears: 

That is absolutely awful Lacie! I wouldn't have thought it was possible to have that many huge things go wrong in one week!! So sorry!  


For what it's worth, I don't like Abner any more. Jerk! :veryangry: I would sell him too.


----------



## Texaslass

Beautiful horse, ace!


----------



## aceofspades

Byccombe said:


> Beautiful horse, ace!


Thanks he a BIG sweet heart.


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!! :wahoo: :hug: Yay!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Awww he looks like a sweet heart. Who is in the pics with him?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> We attempted to eat dinner outside since the weather was so nice.
> Halo decided to join the dinner


Awe!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry I never got back to you Emilie, been so busy these past 2 days. I think he should cross really well with your does  He's put together quite well.
> 
> Well I'm on a roll this week! 4 Strikes of bad luck in less than 24 hours, and non of its pleasant....
> 
> Strike 1) I was gone all day yesterday, and it was pouring rain. I got back home last night around 8pm, went out to find that cow on deaths door. We pulled her out of the rain, but she passed on not much later.
> 
> Strike 2) The oberhasli buck jumped 3 fences and got in with my Alpine does, and bred them all! They were all in heat and he got them all by the time I got out there! :angry: My emotions are out of wack from all this, last night I was crying my eyes out, this morning I was raging mad, this afternoon its disappointment, and now I have no idea.
> 
> Strike 3) I loaded up all of those oberhaslis and took them to the auction, not ONE of them sold, brought them back home....
> 
> Strike 4) Got home and as I was coming in the door, the little chihuahua female we have is in heat, well she darted out the door before I could close it, and this hideous snaggle-toothed mut in the neighborhood bred her
> 
> My gosh, I know my luck sucks but all this!?!?! To top it off I threw my back out last night :GAAH:
> 
> So now I have to order a bottle of lutalyse, and lute ALL my does, thanks Abner, 'preicate it......


Awe Lacie!!! :hug: :grouphug: :hug: sorry, things will turn up! I promise!


----------



## Texaslass

Psst! You don't have to quote the whole post.......  lol it's okay, just that some people on here get annoyed if you quote the whole post too much.  

I love Appaloosas ace!


----------



## emilieanne

It's ok lacie 
Thank you!!! 
I'm going to breed him to phoebe. 
Hopefully I get good babies! 
Ace, that is a REALLY nice horse

Guuuuys!!!! I got a new truck!!!!! One that works like it's suppose to too!!!!!!









4x4 with a tool box for alllllllll my goat stuffs! Lol  I'm so excited. Not that y'all could tell or anything


----------



## Emzi00

Nice truck!


----------



## Emzi00

Wow. Everybody leaves when I get on... *tumbleweed*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Love the truck Emilie! 


And Sarah, I know, It had just been so long since that post I wanted to make sure she knew what I was talking about, and on my iPod, it's quote the whole post or nothing at all...


----------



## NubianFan

I think I ran them away


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to watch this show I like on Netflix.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I think I ran them away


Ohh.. I doubt it...

It was probably my breath...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone  Things are already starting to look up  I just got a truck load of wood from a guy, out of the blue! So much happier!

:laugh: There was people standing by it when I took the pic, and I dont think they'd want to be on the web, so enjoy my smiley faces


----------



## Emzi00

Holy cow! That's a lot of wood!
Oh, Lacie, I had spaghetti last night, I was thinking of you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had leftover spaghetti tonight actually, everyone wanted soup, then they made it and I though, "well thats disgusting, I'll have some spaghetti!" :lol:
I HATE soup with a passion.

And yes, HUGE pile of wood. They brought it in a big rig dump truck.


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, you never fail to crack me up! :lol:
I also had "death by sugar" (cookies, a reeses bar, cookies and creme ice cream, and chocolate syrup)
Okay, I really should go to bed. Good Night Lacie


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, you never fail to crack me up! :lol:
> I also had "death by sugar" (cookies, a reeses bar, cookies and creme ice cream, and chocolate syrup)


 YUM!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Love the truck Emilie!
> 
> And Sarah, I know, It had just been so long since that post I wanted to make sure she knew what I was talking about, and on my iPod, it's quote the whole post or nothing at all...


No, it's cool.  I think it annoys some people, but it's fine. Didn't know that about the iPod thing either.


----------



## Texaslass

I had *a* homade reeses today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, you never fail to crack me up! :lol:
> I also had "death by sugar" (cookies, a reeses bar, cookies and creme ice cream, and chocolate syrup)
> Okay, I really should go to bed. Good Night Lacie


:lol: Sure you werent bouncing off the walls from the sugar?  

Lol, goodnight Emma.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just the one Reeses Sarah? How do you do that! I'd have eaten the entire batch  :ROFL:

I LOVE Reeses, ok, lets face it, anything with sugar in it is just awesome to me  On the 17th we had a 1/2 sheet cake, and I was eating straight cake and ice cream for 3 days, few root beer floats here and there too, GREAT 3 days! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: Sounds yummy but upsetting to the system! :lol: ugh, I would feel so gross if I ate like that.  even though I love that kind of food too. :lol:Well, I wasn't very hungry earlier. :shrug: I do love reeses! Normally I could eat the whole batch too. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself for excessive use of emoticons, and now I must go. Farewell, night owl peeps! *does princess-royalty wave*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have an iron stomach (not literally though...) :lol: If somebody says it will upset my stomach....challenge accepted! I never get an upset stomach, unless of course I go to a buffet and get food poisoning....then I get an upset stomach....
I can eat anything 

Psssst! Sarah! Send me some Reeses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all still on? 

Oh man.. Didn't notice the time! Haha! 11 here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its 8 here


----------



## NubianFan

I hate sundays


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky you Lacie 
I'm so tired... Blah..


----------



## NubianFan

Sundays are so depressing. I don't even understand why because I don't have to work tomorrow, but I always get depressed on sunday evenings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause you know the weekend is over


----------



## NubianFan

They are terrible, sunday evenings should be illegal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Headed to bed now... I'll talk to y'all tomorrow night when I get home from work  I hate long shifts!  they should just up my pay on some days and call it even lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I have been like this my whole life and even if I don't have to work Monday I get depressed sunday evening. Some sundays are worse than others but there is always some degree of ickiness about them.


----------



## NubianFan

wwell ttyl later


----------



## aceofspades

It's officially fall


----------



## scooter206

I'm tired


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys 
Lol the majority of you are at school. Oh well. 
This is the perfect week to have a 4 day week for me cause I SHOW SATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Morning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> They are terrible, sunday evenings should be illegal.


No Monday mornings should be illegal


----------



## littlegoatgirl

School  ugh bye y'all


----------



## NubianFan

Monday mornings don't bother me, it is sunday that is terrible. It is Monday morning now and I am fine.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm here... During school... Going to the doc later today, but by head hurts because stupid kids are SO LOUD

But I feel bad


----------



## Texaslass

Tell us how your doctor's visit goes! Don't want you to feel bad. :hug:

Oh, *yawn*! I am trying to read through the Johne's discussion thread, and I don't think I am awake enough to understand it all right now, lol. And I had a cup of coffee and some chocolate chips and two marshmallows just so I would be able to! :lol: (No, they are not organic marshmallows, lol. We had company so we splurged a little. We were roasting them over a fire in the backyard  ) 

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, food.. :drool:
I didn't eat lunch today.. cookie time :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:

Well there you are! Bout time! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Had to take the bus today :lol:
But I'm here...
Someone spilled water all over my pants on the bus today...


----------



## Texaslass

Well at least it was only water, not something worse! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, yeah :lol: What have you been up to today?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! So I have a mild concussion, have to take off sports for a week, and ease back into them next week. But overall, I'll be okay!


----------



## Emzi00

Good to hear that you'll be okay


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, yeah :lol: What have you been up to today?


Hmmm... not much really. Monday is our day off here, and we had a visitor stay the night, so we kind hung out most of the morning then saw her off and now I'm just reading about diseases and trying not to fall asleep, lol. 

That's great, Sarah! So glad you're okay!


----------



## Emzi00

I've been meaning to read those threads that Amy started.. I've already read most of the CAE one


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, now you made me look dumb on my thread... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't think I did :shrug:
Just sharing information...


----------



## Texaslass

No, it's fine, I just feel like an idiot. :roll: How'd you hear about that one?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep! I'll be okay! Just taking time off from sports is gonna kill me, not the concussion!  

All joking aside, I'm fine, just gotta lie low and I'll be a-okay!


----------



## Emzi00

I was reading up on testing and the website I was reading(don't remember which) had recommended it, so I looked it up and the prices seemed reasonable :shrug: 
Don't feel like an idiot! :lol:
That's in Texas, too, Sarah.


----------



## Texaslass

Haha! Okay, I should probably get off the computer for a while.


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave: 
I need to go to. I'll be back.


----------



## Emzi00

Just wormed the goats... took me a while to figure out how to do it :lol:
It was easier once I figured it out :doh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I just ordered a bottle of Lutalyse, a bottle of Valbazen, more syringes, a jar of copper, and another drench gun! Can't wait till they get here 

Spent a lot of money this morning but hey, it was all necessary! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!! Yay! You seem so much happier!
We're having spaghetti tonight :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie. *sob* come back *sob*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, sorry I left, planning more kid pens, with my crappy drawing skills, :ROFL: So much to do, so little time!

Yeah, I'm happy again I bounce back fast, buying stuff helps 

Cannot wait to see the probably not even noticable results of the stuff I bought! :lol:

AND I have even more bucks in line that I want to AI to next year  Wanna see a pic of the bucks mom I like the best?  Shes so flashy! Her color is why I like her the best, conformation aside, but the buck is a SGCH, so he might be put together better.


----------



## Emzi00

:drool:
Dang! Lol, you find the nicest animals :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, with skills like mine its hard _not_ to! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait...Slight slip up, that doe is not the bucks mom, its one of his daughters, woops  Doesnt matter, she's still awesome! She too is a SGCH


----------



## Emzi00

You should look for ones in Michigan  lol, we don't have a lot of nice goats here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, off the top of my head, take a look at Lloyd and Noras goats at Alpine Valley in Stockbridge, Michigan


----------



## Emzi00

Haha, okay,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In case you cant find it.... http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/alpinevalley/index.html


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, sorry I left, planning more kid pens, with my crappy drawing skills, :ROFL: So much to do, so little time!
> 
> Yeah, I'm happy again I bounce back fast, buying stuff helps
> .


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I know that at first glance it looks like they only have like 3 does, but at the bottom of the page somewhere if you look for it, there is a "More Does" tab you click on and it will load more


----------



## Texaslass

That lady's hair!!


----------



## Emzi00

Their doe HH Ida is in Billie's pedigree, cool!


----------



## Texaslass

I can see the resemblance!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh yeah, that "old lady" hair! Scary isnt it? :slapfloor:

Thats cool Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I can see the resemblance!


Right 
:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah yes, must be the color right?


----------



## Emzi00

^^ :slapfloor: 
That must be it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

And change of plans, I will not be keeping a doeling from Babette this year, I'll keep them from a good AI breeding, and that could be 2 years from now, but yep, Emilie, your being bumped up to first choice, and whoevers next is next


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, have you seen Olentangy Fiery Archer?
She has him too :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> And change of plans, I will not be keeping a doeling from Babette this year, I'll keep them from a good AI breeding, and that could be 2 years from now, but yep, Emilie, your being bumped up to first choice, and whoevers next is next


:wave: I'm next..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Way cool Emma, got some good lines going there 

So yeah to the 2nd babette spot this year? If yes, you're going on the waiting list


----------



## Emzi00

Yup, I'll take that second spot.  :lol: Can't wait for my parents to ask what I want for Christmas... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very good! Lol, pretty much know what my daughter wants for christmas every year, some sort of animal!

Well....since you two are the ones on the Babette spots, and you both like Goober over Nehru.....that what ya'll want me to do?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, *not* Abner! Not what I meant when I told you to get her knocked up! :slapfloor:
I do like Goober, what do you think would be best?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:angry: Yeah definately not Abner, that @$#&%$#! Ehem....anyway, yeah thats what the Lutalyse is for, it will be here on the 30th. I'm really liking how Goober is turning out, opposed to Nehru.... Not to have Goober wipe the floor with Nehru or anything....but thats how I feel about it at the moment.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm... I like Goober, too. And he's fluffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm home! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi Skyla :wave:

Alright, I just sent an email to Emilie, I'm pretty sure she'll say Goober, but we will see


----------



## Emzi00

Email? That's the best you can do? Stalker senses Lacie.... text messages are faster :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, but what if she's at a meeting somewhere, you know how akward that is!? :lol: Email is better, its sent to her phone anyways...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

So y'all are getting a Babbet doe kid? That's cool! She is a PRETTY doe and LOVE her udder!  and I'm not an Alpine person


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, but what if she's at a meeting somewhere, you know how akward that is!? :lol: Email is better, its sent to her phone anyways...


Lol my dad once was in a work meeting and while the boss person was speaking this guys phone started to ring. It here's the thing- his ringtone? "Blah, blah-blah, blah blah, blah, blah (etc)"

He said the boss just gave him "the look" and everyone starting cracking up! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Babbet


Ooooh skyla!!! You spelled babette wrong! You'd better fix it before Lacie and Emma have your heads!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb have to lock up the barn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ooooh skyla!!! You spelled babette wrong! You'd better fix it before Lacie and Emma have your heads!


Oops! I'll fix it when I come back in lol! I'm no good at spelling  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, but what if she's at a meeting somewhere, you know how akward that is!? :lol: Email is better, its sent to her phone anyways...


Haha, it's awkward, but sooo worth it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla!!!!!! How could you spell _Babette_ wrong?!?!!!!!
:ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys, betcha didn't know this, but I played this game when it was like page 100 and we actually banned each other! It was like right when I joined then I kinda got ridda TGS but then I had a problem so I came back... Then I got wrapped up into all ya awesome people!

Ya know, I bet if someone created a thread on here for us to just talk, we wouldn't use it near as much as we use this! :lol: 

I ban these things
1) Myself for posting so much in a row
2) My concussion
3) The girl in my class that felt the need to polite fully scream in my ear after I told her I have a concussion
4) Our chattiness
5) All y'all for not talking to me!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla!!!!!! How could you spell Babette wrong?!?!!!!!
> :ROFL:


Too late. I tried to warn ya skyla!

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Hi Sarah! :wave: 
Better now? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, you never told me, (neither did you Lacie or Sarah) if you like my new profile picture!!!    

Actually you might've... But tell me whatcha think anyway!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha hi Emma! It actually worked out that right when I posted that all y'all posted... Just my luck :mecry:

:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I really like it! :thumbup:
Hey, was your soccer thing in Detroit?
My friend was.playing down there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back!

Yah, yah, I spell stuff wrong :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, Skyla, I actually wasn't going to say anything... then Sarah pointed it out :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! So it's Sarah's fault  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup!
Where did Lacie go?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep, everything's always my fault   jk

Yeah Emma, it was in a town just outside of Detroit called Bloomfield hills, called the force FC tourney or something, was that where she was?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep, everything's always my fault   jk
> 
> Yeah Emma, it was in a town just outside of Detroit called Bloomfield hills, called the force FC tourney or something, was that where she was?


I'll shoot her a text... she said down by Detroit... and it was the same time too...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez, concussions really take it out of you! I've hadheadaches all day, slept on and off most of the day and lied low, and I'm still wiped out!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> I'll shoot her a text... she said down by Detroit... and it was the same time too...


Weird! Tell me what you find out! That'd be funny if she was on the team that I got a concussion from  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, she's had so many concussions from soccer, I think she'd be empathetic :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, she's had so many concussions from soccer, I think she'd be empathetic :lol:


Haha yeah, I've had minor ones before most likely from soccer, but none this bad that have caused me to puke or anything...

Thanks skyla! It's just so frustrating... I would scream but it hurts my head! Lol :lol:

Emilie, I've never had a migraine before, but I think I can feel your pain!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would imagine so. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all like my toe socks?!  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all like my toe socks?!  lol!


Yes... but I like your pajamas more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yes... but I like your pajamas more


ROFL!!! I love them more too! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I can't help but admire them when I look at your site! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, what's your site? I want to see your pajamas!

btw, it's barely fall, let alone winter! You are getting way to far ahead of yourself dear! 
(I say this when I wore snowflake socks the first day of August...)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :ROFL: glad you like them!  my mom said that next year she won't let me take any pictures in my pjs  so.. so.. sad..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla, what's your site? I want to see your pajamas!
> 
> btw, it's barely fall, let alone winter! You are getting way to far ahead of yourself dear!
> (I say this when I wore snowflake socks the first day of August...)


Here is the link  http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/

LOL! I didn't have any other socks that I liked! Lol! I have a tank top that has snowflakes and my mom thinks I have issues when I wear it lol!


----------



## Emzi00

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/index.html

Sarah...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/index.html
> 
> Sarah...


Beat ya too it!  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! :ROFL: glad you like them!  my mom said that next year she won't let me take any pictures in my pjs  so.. so.. sad..


 Well, tell her that Emma demands pictures of them with you in pjs! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Beat ya too it!  lol!


 I noticed! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, tell her that Emma demands pictures of them with you in pjs! :lol:


ROFL!!! I'll tell her, just for you!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I noticed! :lol:


Hehe!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Love your pj's skyla!!! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: Hahahaha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well, tell her that Emma demands pictures of them with you in pjs! :lol:


Sarah too!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sarah too!


 We really are a bunch of crazies! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Love your pj's skyla!!! Lol


Why thank you 



littlegoatgirl said:


> Sarah too!


:ROFL: will do  I'll get them just for you guys  and then get nice ones for the site too lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We really are a bunch of crazies! :lol:


Betcha that's what my mom will say! :ROFL: LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Must... Not.... Buy.... 








I must stop looking! ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This little girl is half sister to my new doe kid 








And this one is related to the doe I have a reservation on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where did y'all go..


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:
Nice buck :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I know! :drool: this is his dam:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do you guys think?? Laaaacccie???? Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, you need him :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, you need him :lol:


Tell my mom that lol! I don't have $300 though  I have two spring reservations and two coming by November...  I don't think my parents have the $ either  *sniffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just texted it to my mom lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, goodnight, I'm going to bed :wave:
Lacie, let me know when Emilie gets back to you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  
Goodnight  :wave:


----------



## aceofspades

I just drove 5hrs i am staying the night in Dallas. Then I'll meet in Denton in the morning to pick up my new does from Oklahoma Then head home very excited.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice buck, and nice does. 

Tomorrow is gonna be a crazy day so I wont be on here at all, so dont write a billion pages for me to go through!  Alright?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nice buck, and nice does.


You think I should buy him? Lol! Possibly... I don't think I have the money.. But.. If it were to pop up... What do you think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really want to better my herd...

Or should I just stick with my original plan :
http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...-should-i-get-buck-out-153974%2F/2498092577/1


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I like his length, topline, front end, neck, and leg set, he's only lacking in brisket, and some more levelness in the rump.

If he's still around when you get the money I'd say go for it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, I like his length, topline, front end, neck, and leg set, he's only lacking in brisket, and some more levelness in the rump.


Thanks 
What do you think of his dam?

It would be a nice linebreeding on Kastdemurs Kiss This if I bred him to my new doe kid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! That link above didn't work.. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/whi-should-i-get-buck-out-153974/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks
> What do you think of his dam?
> 
> It would be a nice linebreeding on Kastdemurs Kiss This if I bred him to my new doe kid


His dam looks nice, but she is lacking severly in udder depth, and her rump is steep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> His dam looks nice, but she is lacking severly in udder depth, and her rump is steep.


I was thinking that... 
And her LA score was only an 87... I think I'm gonna pass on him and stick with my original plan of getting one from Lucky*Star Farm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Xhibit was the best of them all, but I guess out of them all Acclaim would be the second choice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Xhibit was the best of them all, but I guess out of them all Acclaim would be the second choice.


I agree on Xhibit! LOL! I want one from her BADLY! But, I just can't swing $1,600+..  *sniffle*

I like both the twins! LOL! I really like things and dislike things about both of them... But the likes highly out weigh the dislikes lol!  
Guess ill have to wait for a reply on prices...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The thing that was just a deal breaker for me on a lot of them were the not so capacious udders and the lack of udder depth. If your looking for LaManchas I could probably find some nice ones that are cheaper, you'd still probably have to pay shipping but even still it wouldnt rack up to $1600


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have also fallen in love with this doe! 

She is related to Xhibit too..

Stupid thing is fuzzy  bit it's on the first does link


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The thing that was just a deal breaker for me on a lot of them were the not so capacious udders and the lack of udder depth. If your looking for LaManchas I could probably find some nice ones that are cheaper, you'd still probably have to pay shipping but even still it wouldnt rack up to $1600


Yes.. I liked udder shape and style of quite a few does.. But capacity just want there.. And high productions records are something I like too.

If you find any let me know 
Or some nice farms  I am looking for a 2015 buckling right now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like this doe, much better udder than Xibits daughters, and her kids are cheaper
http://forrestpride.com/tori.htm

Or her does, she used to be a judge, http://www.purplethistledairygoats.com/id14.html

Or Boo, from PJ Baily, I also love the color on their yearling LaMancha! http://pjbaileys.com/boo.html Her kids are $400

Or some Redwood Hills http://rhfshowgoats.com/LaManchas.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wasnt thrilled with Anjelicas udder either....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Like this doe, much better udder than Xibits daughters, and her kids are cheaper
> http://forrestpride.com/tori.htm
> 
> Or her does, she used to be a judge, http://www.purplethistledairygoats.com/id14.html
> 
> Or Boo, from PJ Baily, I also love the color on their yearling LaMancha! http://pjbaileys.com/boo.html Her kids are $400
> 
> Or some Redwood Hills http://rhfshowgoats.com/LaManchas.html


Thanks  
Not overly impressed by the first doe.. She is nice, I just done LOVE her..

Wasn't a fan of most of the second link.. And the production records weren't very impressive on the ones that I did like..

Third one is ok..

I do like Redwood Hills, but I can't see their kids being a whole lot cheaper... That $1,600 included shipping on the Xhibit kid...

But thanks for the links! I will look through them some more 



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wasnt thrilled with Anjelicas udder either....


I actually like it lol! 
Oye! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I liked that first doe the most of them all, lol. LaManchas are hard to find with nice udders! Shesh! I dont like them so I never looked, but this is not easy!!! :lol:

How about these?
http://www.heartmtcarterkids.com/senior.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I wasn't overly impressed bit she was pretty 
Oh I have tons that I like.. But are either a little closer related to my guys then I would like or I can't afford them lol!

They have nice goats  have seen quite a few on other sites and stuff  haven't looked at their site in quite some time though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: How about this herd? Ring a bell? http://kastdemurs.com/lamanchaseniors.html

Ok, I'm done looking 

You know, when things get serious in my searches....I click then next page of results when I google something! 

:slapfloor: That might be a good idea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yes, yes it does.. And that'll be the day I can afford one from them! LOL! Bit my new doe is a grand daughter to one of my favorite of their does!  and has lots of Katdemur's bloodlines 

Thanks for your help Lacie  

Oh I do! Lol! But, our PC is getting worked on and it's annoying to do it on my iPod lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Now that it's almost 1am... I should probably get SOME sleep before my alarm goes off and my girls start yelling for their breakfast! LOL!

Night Lacie  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: And change of plans, I will not be keeping a doeling from Babette this year, I'll keep them from a good AI breeding, and that could be 2 years from now, but yep, Emilie, your being bumped up to first choice, and whoevers next is next


My god! Lacie, you have no idea how much better I feel about this week. 
Lol I have a show Saturday & due to me being nice, I helped others and forgot that oh! I too have 2/3 the goats I'm showing haven't been worked with by me before... 
So I'm stressed and that is just like a stress reliever! 
I can't wait until she gets here!


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.autumn-acres-farm.com
Pssst.. Skyla... I'm thinking...Road trip... Come visit.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi/bye y'all! Off to school! (Ugh. School.)


----------



## scooter206

Sitting in the ag shop at school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> http://www.autumn-acres-farm.com
> Pssst.. Skyla... I'm thinking...Road trip... Come visit.....


Oh I forgot about them!! They have pretty goats!! I've seen some really nice pictures from nationals and I've seen them on the love stream.. So pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi/bye y'all! Off to school! (Ugh. School.)


Have a good day at school Sarah!! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

I can see the resemblance!



Emzi00 said:


> Right
> :slapfloor:


I meant it! :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, you never told me, (neither did you Lacie or Sarah) if you like my new profile picture!!!
> 
> Actually you might've... But tell me whatcha think anyway!


It's cool!


----------



## Texaslass

Okaay, it took me forEVER to go through those ten pages!! Y'all have got to stop writing books while I'm away! I ban work and humidity, and it not being sweater weather yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I know the feeling! 

I get home from work to 5+ pages and half the time don't get through all of it lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, yeah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I see you are logged in Emma... are you on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! I'm bored counting pennies over here!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes... just had to go stalk Lacie is all :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Yay!! people are here!! :wahoo: I'm so tired I can't do anything worthwhile right now. :/


----------



## Emzi00

We're not worthwhile?!?!! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Yay!! people are here!! :wahoo: I'm so tired I can't do anything worthwhile right now. :/


Talking to us isn't worth while?! *sobs*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! We posted like the same thing at the same time Emma!

$14.37 and it's mostly pennies


----------



## Texaslass

Ha ha ha, of course you are!  I meant like, WORK. Ugh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well you could have said that  LOL!!


----------



## Texaslass

This is me right now: :crazy::dazed: :sleeping: :ZZZ:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well you could have said that  LOL!!


I thought it was obvious. :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So you feel..... like.. a goat? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm tired too lol! So I see how you feel like those lol!

I raked and swept the does pen, raked the bucks pen got lazy and didn't sweep it lol! Cleaned out their calf hut, started cleaning the junk in the barn bit again got lazy.... So I counted my change... 
I also cleaned the house up for my mom


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I thought it was obvious. :shrug: :lol:


You need to hint at it more :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I thought it was obvious. :shrug: :lol:


Your talking to me here  ROFL! I need more then obvious! ROFL!!



Emzi00 said:


> So you feel..... like.. a goat? :lol:


Hahah!!


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, that's a lot of work! Much more than I've done today, lol.
I did all that stuff the other day, now I don't know why I'm so tired, but I sure am sick of it! Lately I've just been wasted all the time with no apparent reason. I wake up and I just want to go right back to sleep, but I never can. 

We're always saying that we have Drought Psycosis around here as a joke.  the summer's so long that it starts doing things to you.


----------



## Emzi00

I get my braces off Nov. 7th


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Wow, that's a lot of work! Much more than I've done today, lol.
> I did all that stuff the other day, now I don't know why I'm so tired, but I sure am sick of it! Lately I've just been wasted all the time with no apparent reason. I wake up and I just want to go right back to sleep, but I never can.
> 
> We're always saying that we have Drought Psycosis around here as a joke.  the summer's so long that it starts doing things to you.


Yah... I don't know what got into me  lol!! No, besides the sweeping of the pens, and cleaning the calf hut it was all just daily stuff...

Lol!

Brb have to give the stinkers some hay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I get my braces off Nov. 7th


Whoo! Exciting!


----------



## Texaslass

Woohoo! Braces off is fun!  I'm mad cause I got mine off and all, then my top retainer had to go and break, now I have to go in so they can do impressions again and make a new one. :angry: it's an hours drive just for that, big waste of time.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate stuff like that Sarah.

So, I wormed the goats yesterday, and their lids are already noticeably pinker :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Emma!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My iPod isn't working right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok so those just randomly posted lol!


----------



## Texaslass

That's awesome Emma! I think it's about time I deworm mine again, especially since it's breeding time pretty much, it i really want to get a fecal done first just to see how well the last deworming worked. We didn't do one after the last one, and it's been two or three months, can't remember for sure. But I really want to know if they even have worms before I do it. I don't think we can spare the funds to do all of them right now, so I'm thinking of doing three or four.


----------



## Emzi00

I swear this dang goat is eating everything BUT the manna :GAAH: 
And that's what I really want her to eat because of the protein :hair:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: they love to toy with us, don't they? :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah I don't know about your vet, but mine will do a 'herd' fecal.. I just go through the pen and collect some from everyone and it costs me the same as it would for one. Just a thought


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yes they do :lol:
And she won't eat barely anything if I'm not standing RIGHT next to her :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I swear this dang goat is eating everything BUT the manna :GAAH:
> And that's what I really want her to eat because of the protein :hair:


Lol! Friends of ours bought two from us last year and I have them some Sunshine Plus (same as calf manna) and one stopped eating all together because she didn't like the sunshine lol!! So they stopped giving it to her so she would eat


----------



## Texaslass

Hmm, that's a good idea, though I would kind of like to know specifically on a couple of them. I may need to do that, though, since it's that much cheaper.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Hmm, that's a good idea, though I would kind of like to know specifically on a couple of them. I may need to do that, though, since it's that much cheaper.


Yah I know what you mean...


----------



## Texaslass

My wifi is being finicky. 

Does anybody know how much alfalfa hay per day a goat needs? I'm used to pellets, so I'm totally stumped. I searched earlier and couldn't fine anything on it. Do you have to weigh it out? Is it 3% of their body weight, like regular hay? Or something else? Lol, help me out here! 


My mom just left to get some from the feed store. We've gotten some from TSC before, but this is the first time we'll have gotten it from here. I asked about it on the phone, and the lady said it was: horse quality alfalfa hay, 17-18% protein. That's all I know, does it sound good?


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm... well.. Sarah, I'm going to guess that they might not need as much because of the higher protein, but I'm not sure...
Haha, you could always call Lacie  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue lol! I don't feed Alfalfa Hay... Only pellets.. Sorry lol!

Yah, my wifi is too.. Wonder if it could be TGS?
I'm looking at goats on other sites just fine


----------



## Texaslass

Well, hopefully Lacie'll chime in on here sometime soon. 

I mean, I guess we could just keep feeding the pellets, but the goats LOVE the hay, and somehow it seems like It must be a little better/fresher then pellets, it IDK. :shrug:


Lacieeee! Maaaaa!


----------



## Texaslass

And yeah, I wondered if it was TGS too.... Maybe we should complain, lol. JK.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm sure they love the hay! Lol! 

I would be in trouble if I fed it and then had to stop lol! 
I don't cause I can't find any... Besides at TSC and that's $20!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> And yeah, I wondered if it was TGS too.... Maybe we should complain, lol. JK.


LOL!! 
It seems to be working a bit better now 

ETA- I lied...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I'm sure they love the hay! Lol!
> 
> I would be in trouble if I fed it and then had to stop lol!
> I don't cause I can't find any... Besides at TSC and that's $20!


Whoa!!  my dad bought it, so I didn't hear how much it was, I hope not that much, but I guess it probably was! I totally forgot to ask how much it is at the feed store, hope it's not too bad, lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think it's TGS, it's being super slow but other stuff works for me :shrug:

Sarah, I just give my goats a section in the morning and a section at night. But one things for sure, if you're going to stick with hay, DO NOT get it from a feed store! It's SOOOO overpriced! We were desperate once and looked at the price, it was $20 MORE than a regular bale, yet it was a quarter of the size!!!  so be careful, and find someone who sells alfalfa hay near you!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I suppose I should go... see y'all later...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Whoa!!  my dad bought it, so I didn't hear how much it was, I hope not that much, but I guess it probably was! I totally forgot to ask how much it is at the feed store, hope it's not too bad, lol.


At TSC it's been $20 for a little bale... Read my rant above about finding someone that sells near you!

You can stock up, we usually buy 8-10 bales at a time since the guys lives like an hour and a half away from us. There's people closer but this guy sells to us really cheap since we're friends! 
---in the winter/right before winter we buy more, like 13-15 or something... I'll ask sometime!  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree! You buy it from a store and it's probably way over priced! 

I agree try and find someone who grows it near you  
Alfalfa doesn't cure well here so it's not something easy to find


----------



## Texaslass

*sputter* But Sarah just got here, and we're all here! :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I suppose I should go... see y'all later...


Awe  TTFN Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> At TSC it's been $20 for a little bale... Read my rant above about finding someone that sells near you!
> 
> You can stock up, we usually buy 8-10 bales at a time since the guys lives like an hour and a half away from us. There's people closer but this guy sells to us really cheap since we're friends!
> ---in the winter/right before winter we buy more, like 13-15 or something... I'll ask sometime!  lol


The ones at TCS are supposed to be like 'super compressed' or something :roll: never bought one to cut it open and see lol!!


----------



## Texaslass

Umm, that was meant for Emma, I guess I should quote; everybody posting at the same time makes it look really weird sometimes when yu answer a post that five posts behind.  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I agree! You buy it from a store and it's probably way over priced!
> 
> I agree try and find someone who grows it near you
> Alfalfa doesn't cure well here so it's not something easy to find


Ours isn't always alfalfa, and there's other stuff mixed in, but the goats don't mind. They ESPECIALLY love when there's clover!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The ones at TCS are supposed to be like 'super compressed' or something :roll:


Yeah ik, but so are the ones I get, ad they're still much bigger!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going riding, I NEED to go.. I'll be back later guys :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ours isn't always alfalfa, and there's other stuff mixed in, but the goats don't mind. They ESPECIALLY love when there's clover!


Once in a while we can find something with a tiny bit of alfalfa in the mix bit even that is rare..we have been sticking with a close by dealer that grows Timothy/grass/clover mix and they all LOVE it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going riding, I NEED to go.. I'll be back later guys :hug:


Wait! Take me with you then!  I miss ridding


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Once in a while we can find something with a tiny bit of alfalfa in the mix bit even that is rare..we have been sticking with a close by dealer that grows Timothy/grass/clover mix and they all LOVE it!


Yes, we have a similar! It nice, our person has several different fields with different kinds of mixes! So we get a couple different ones!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah ik, but so are the ones I get, ad they're still much bigger!


I have never opened one so I don't even know how big they are lol!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> At TSC it's been $20 for a little bale... Read my rant above about finding someone that sells near you!
> 
> You can stock up, we usually buy 8-10 bales at a time since the guys lives like an hour and a half away from us. There's people closer but this guy sells to us really cheap since we're friends!
> ---in the winter/right before winter we buy more, like 13-15 or something... I'll ask sometime!  lol


We only got it from TSC a couple times, and it IS very compressed, lol. And very dry; the goats only like the leaves, which are all dried up. They always leave the stems. 

Well, I think whatever we'd get at this feed store in town would be local (we live in a tiny town) , but I'll ask about it sometime. I would like to stock up, but I'll have to convince my dad, he doesn't like storing hay in his tool-barn. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wait! Take me with you then!  I miss ridding


Move to Michigan then! I ride every Tuesday, so if you plan it right...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yes, we have a similar! It nice, our person has several different fields with different kinds of mixes! So we get a couple different ones!


Same with our guy, but they are mostly the same  the ones we got last year he said had some alfalfa in it... But it must have been a *tiny* bit cause I didn't see any lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Move to Michigan then! I ride every Tuesday, so if you plan it right...


LOL! 
I technically can ride when ever I want.. But I have been to the barn I a long while. So it's kinda weird to just show up and take a horse out of the field lol! 
I used to ride like two to three sometimes four days a week, so it's a big change...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think I'm the best stalker of all y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I already found that  thus why you can't tell I'm on unless I'm posting  mwhahaha!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'm going riding, I NEED to go.. I'll be back later guys :hug:


Again??!!! I might not be speaking to you when you get back!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I think I'm the best stalker of all y'all!


Skyla has that on, I think Sarah does too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla has that on, I think Sarah does too.


Yes ma'am 

I thought you were leaving us to go ride


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Again??!!! I might not be speaking to you when you get back!


I know, I'm think the same thing.. Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I have it on on the app, which I rarely use, but I've been meaning to put it on here as well. I just don't want myself being stalked, know what I mean? 

Okay, my mom got back, said the hay is from Kansas (??) and she got 55 pounds of it off of a big square bale for 12.38 is all! I don't know, but that seems reasonable to me! The whole big bale (which I'd want to get rather than small bits) is 300.00.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is my Jenny girl *sad smile* she died in 2011.. From colic... I miss her soooo much...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is my Jenny girl *sad smile* she died in 2011.. From colic... I miss her soooo much...


  :tears: I know it's stupid, but I'm jealous!  You have/had your own HORSE?! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And this is Archie.. Only rode him a few times as he was still in training.. They were going to give him to me, but we just couldn't afford to keep him...  we were best buddies and did TONS of ground work and grooming to make up for our lack of riding... He was coming along nicely IMO... I miss him too... Someone else bought him... I will never forget the look in his eyes when the other girl had him, string ready for a lesson, ect and he was so confused why I didn't have him.. He was just staring at me like "why?? Why aren't you doing this?"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have never opened one so I don't even know how big they are lol!


Lol me neither!


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, that's so sad. :tears: Archie's cute. They're both beautiful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> :tears: I know it's stupid, but I'm jealous!  You have/had your own HORSE?! :drool:


No, I didn't own her... I kinda 'leased' her.. Her owner told me to just tell people that lol! She let me do anything I wanted with her... She had told me that one day she might be mine.. But she was gone before anything came of it...  
She was one of my best friends... I miss her soo much..   
Ah gosh I'm crying now ha..ha..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol me neither!


Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Aw, that's so sad. :tears: Archie's cute. They're both beautiful.


Thanks  he is a cutie 

And this is Jenny a long while ago at the National Morgan Horse show (no I'm not the one on her) and the stuff she won


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And this is Archie.. Only rode him a few times as he was still in training.. They were going to give him to me, but we just couldn't afford to keep him...  we were best buddies and did TONS of ground work and grooming to make up for our lack of riding... He was coming along nicely IMO... I miss him too... Someone else bought him... I will never forget the look in his eyes when the other girl had him, string ready for a lesson, ect and he was so confused why I didn't have him.. He was just staring at me like "why?? Why aren't you doing this?"


Awww! :tears:


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I miss them both a lot..  oh well.. Just wasn't mention to be and I'm sure he is really happy where he is  the girl seemed real nice..


----------



## Texaslass

I'm gonna cry too if you keep this up! Lol no really, that's so sad. Almost (note I said almost) makes me glad I've never been around horses. Because it would be just awful if something like that happened. I mean, at least I didn't have to go through something like that.  No, actually, I would've wanted to have one/work with one anyway. If what I say makes no sense right now, it's because I'm delirious with tiredness. :roll: sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Hey guys!


Hey!  :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Well,mince everyone left, I guess I'll go too. Been on here a long time anyway.  see ya! :wave: Hi bye, Emmilie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I'm gonna cry too if you keep this up! Lol no really, that's so sad. Almost (note I said almost) makes me glad I've never been around horses. Because it would be just awful if something like that happened. I mean, at least I didn't have to go through something like that.  No, actually, I would've wanted to have one/work with one anyway. If what I say makes no sense right now, it's because I'm delirious with tiredness. :roll: sorry.


I know what you mean.. After Jenny died I really didn't want to start working with any of the other horses.. I still went to the barn.. Because I worked weekend nights and worked all day Mondays.. I stopped my lessons for a few weeks.. Didn't ride Mondays like I had for years (that was mine and Jenny's day.. I rode tons of different horses in my lessons... But Monday.. Unless Jen was lame or I was working on another horse for a reason that was our day to work so I could show her one day, and to goof off and be the dopes we were...) 
Then the trainer let me ride her horse Wild Card, until I found another one to ride.. I started riding another one names Victor and then he needed surgery... So I went on as his 'groom' walked him bathed him, ect.. I got to ride him lightly a few times before I left.. But it's been a long while.. I went to the barn with my dad this past spring to fix something and about cried when I saw some of the horses I worked with lol!

Ok.. Sorry guys.. Didn't mean to make a long sad post... It's just been heavy on me for a while now... I miss it all soo much... I'm hoping to stop by and see them all at the fair this Friday and they invite me to come by and ride some time soon... So it's not so awkward lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Well,mince everyone left, I guess I'll go too. Been on here a long time anyway.  see ya! :wave: Hi bye, Emmilie!


Noo!! I'm still here! Come back! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

That's great and sad all at once, Skyla. Sorry things turned out that way. :hug: but how cool that you did get to work with them!That's alway been my dream to work with horses, but so far I've only ridden 3 times in my life.  I still hope that one day I will be able to though.  I love horses, and there are a lot around here. It's very aggravating to see them all over the place and not be able to ride.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> That's great and sad all at once, Skyla. Sorry things turned out that way. :hug: but how cool that you did get to work with them!That's alway been my dream to work with horses, but so far I've only ridden 3 times in my life.  I still hope that one day I will be able to though.  I love horses, and there are a lot around here. It's very aggravating to see them all over the place and not be able to ride.


Thanks  :hug: 
I hope one day you get to! It's so fun!  I bet things will work out  I'll pray they will


----------



## Texaslass

Thanks Skyla! :hug: You too, I hope you get a new Jenny of your own someday! Wouldn't that be great? 

And now I really should go! :lol: see y'all later for real!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Thanks Skyla! :hug: You too, I hope you get a new Jenny of your own someday! Wouldn't that be great?
> 
> And now I really should go! :lol: see y'all later for real!



Thanks  I hope so too  I'm gonna find the perfect doe.. And name it after Jenny... Or Jenny's Little B... That's what I wanted to name Jenny's foal if it had been a filly.. (Never ended up breeding her like planed lol!)

Ok.. I'll ttly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh guys! I LOVE this doe!!! I think I found a new love! Lol!

Morning Dew:
http://littleorchardva.com/seniors.shtml#dew


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What y'all think??


----------



## Emzi00

:thumbup: I like her!

Lol, I'm back.... I hope Sarah will forgive me  Come back Sarah :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I NEED a buck kid out of her! LOL! I saw her a while ago, and didn't realize that Little Orchard was in both NJ and VA (same family just live different places) so I thought they had sold her when I saw the NJ site.. I was so sad... Then while I was researching I came across both sites again and figured it out lol! 
I emailed them so we'll see what they say


----------



## Emzi00

That's cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe my parents will want to go halves with me as we can get him in the spring! That would be cool!  cause I really like who she is bred to!


----------



## Emzi00

That'd be awesome.... I still think you need to go on a road trip to Autumn acres though :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure would!  sorry I'm all excited now lol!

LOL! Why's that? Cause it's close to you?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, because it's closer to me! And they have Alpines, and you could get me one and drive it up to me :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! You paying for this Alpine?! Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Birthday present? Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! I wish I could get a birthday present like that! Wouldn't that be awesome!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, that'd be awesome!
I'm actually planning a double Christmas- birthday combo for a doeling from Babette :lol: With that many holiday things it should work lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That sure would be nice! Maybe I can ask for half the $ for the Dewy buck kid! Hmm... Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Nice picture! Lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Thanks  I was trying to get a picture of Promise in my lap and Brook just had to get in the way lol! 
This is the whole pic: lol


----------



## Emzi00

*sputter* No pjs?!?!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! No, only cause I had just come home from work  teehee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Besides, I do love me a nice pair of jeans


----------



## Emzi00

I like jeans too. But I love my Hello Kitty pj's :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I have hello kitty pjs! I have a pic somewhere of me with our last years kids in them lol! Let me go look...


----------



## Emzi00

Lol! That's cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here ya go.. Can't really see it though lol!










I LOVE that doe kid!  she is a beautiful yearling too! Full, younger, sister to my Brookie


----------



## Emzi00

:drool: nice baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What about these ones?










Man.. I have WAY too many pics in my PhotoBucket lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :drool: nice baby!


Thank you  that's an awful pic too...
I will have to see if next time I see her I can get a nice pic of her for ya  if they ever sell her I want her back! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Pj's and FLIP FLOPS?!?!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Pj's and FLIP FLOPS?!?!!! :lol:


Heck yah! ROFL! :ROFL: I LOVE flip flops!


----------



## Emzi00

But it HURTS when they step on you!!! Lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah but up till this spring I've only had Nigies  and it doesn't hurt all that bad after a while LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

And now you have some standards and it'll hurt like heck! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you've already seen these pjs...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And now you have some standards and it'll hurt like heck! Lol!


Haha! Yah, probably lol! Won't stop me though lol! I hate socks so I always wear flip flops lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol
Brb have to take a shower


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think that's all the pj pics I have that I have posted or aren't on my site.. I'll get you plenty when I start my kidding thread


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lol
> Brb have to take a shower


Ok  Have fun  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hungry... I don't know what to eat though.. I kinda want pancakes... :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm hungry... I don't know what to eat though.. I kinda want pancakes... :yum:


 Me too, lets eat pancakes, sounds like a plan to me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi guys... And bye guys! 


I just had the saddest soccer practice ever. Unit allowed to practice of course, but I went anyway. I was so sad, that the minute I got in the car I just started balling. I just miss it so much!  :tears: :mecry:

Night y'all :ZZZ: :sleeping:

Nice new pic Skyla :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Me too, lets eat pancakes, sounds like a plan to me


Sounds good! I think I may make a few


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hi guys... And bye guys!
> 
> I just had the saddest soccer practice ever. Unit allowed to practice of course, but I went anyway. I was so sad, that the minute I got in the car I just started balling. I just miss it so much!  :tears: :mecry:
> 
> Night y'all :ZZZ:
> 
> Nice new pic Skyla :thumbup:


Awe  :hug: I know the feeling all to well  you'll be out there in no time though! 

Oh thanks  I thought it was quite festive


----------



## Emzi00

Hi and bye Sarah!
What the heck?!?!! 12 likes Skyla?!?!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma I know your back! Come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yep  I went through the pages from today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy!


----------



## Emzi00

Smooth legs 
Lol :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Smooth legs
> Lol :lol:


What?!?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yummy!


Eww... Just add water? Really? No eggs? Or milk?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yummy!


Nothing like flapjacks  :lol: never called pancakes that to this day and suddenly I do... :dazed:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What?!?


Lol, you can't tell me you don't like having smooth legs :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Eww... Just add water? Really? No eggs? Or milk?


No, I'm too lazy for that tonight


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Smooth legs
> Lol :lol:


Lol me too! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, you can't tell me you don't like having smooth legs :lol:


I'm guessing you shaved your legs?! I hope lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Eww... Just add water? Really? No eggs? Or milk?


Yeah, it does sound pretty gross... Alright, :ZZZ:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm guessing you shaved your legs?! I hope lol!


:slapfloor: yes I sure did, and now I'm admiring their smoothness lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm guessing you shaved your legs?! I hope lol!


No, she carefully sliced a thin layer of skin off to make her legs smooth.

Jk, she got plastic surgery.

Haha, I'm being sarcastic, I hope u can tell


----------



## NubianFan

I was even lazier I made frozen blueberry pancakes. Yummmmm


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: yes I sure did, and now I'm admiring their smoothness lol


I always forget or don't want to so then when I do I keep feeling my smooth legs!  lol


----------



## Texaslass

:drool: I love pancakes!  it's weird, but the glutenfree mix we get is the awesomest pancake mix ever!!! It has this amazing smell, and they taste great too!! Just King Arthur brand gluten free pancake mix- y'all have GOT to try them sometime! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: yes I sure did, and now I'm admiring their smoothness lol


LOL! Good! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: This is so frustrating... don't ask what... seriously..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What? Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Delish!


----------



## Emzi00

I have to find something I posted over a thousand posts ago... I'm GOING to find it! *said with determination*


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Delish!


Photobombing your own photo? Nice shadow :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I'm trying to find it too, and it's like impossible!! :hair: I'm determined too, but so far all I've found is a lot of junk that we all posted a million years ago. Good times!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Haha, I'm trying to find it too, and it's like impossible!! :hair: I'm determined too, but so far all I've found is a lot of junk that we all posted a million years ago. Good times!! :slapfloor:


The best! 
It's not on page 410 :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This song that's playing right now


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> The best!
> It's not on page 410 :lol:


:ROFL:

What song??


----------



## Emzi00

Take me as I am by FM static


----------



## Texaslass

I'll have to look it up later... I'm not giving up on finding that thing, but I need a break! :lol: and we might watch something....


----------



## Emzi00

If I can't find it tonight I'll keep looking tomorrow, I AM going to find it. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Take me as I am by FM static


LOVE that song!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And lol! Yah, the kitchen light was in the wrong spot for the picture.. :/ lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did y'all leave while I was eating my pancakes?!


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol


----------



## Emzi00

Ahhh!!! This is SO hard!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was told what page mine was on lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll find it if it's the death of me! :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What are you looking for? What page your what is on? I'm missing something... :dazed:


----------



## Texaslass

It's a secret...... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh,something Sarah wanted... just REALLY hard to find... but we're not allowed to talk about it :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was told what page mine was on lol!


Well, that one was easy to find by searching for it! For some reason tis one is impossible! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It is the page when you first reach true enlightenment....


----------



## NubianFan

You find your zen....


----------



## Texaslass

Maybe we should all just take turns reading the whole thread, like ten pages at a time..... And whoever finds it can tell the person that it belongs to.... :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We're PI's right now :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Maybe we should all just take turns reading the whole thread, like ten pages at a time..... And whoever finds it can tell the person that it belongs to.... :slapfloor:


Haha! No way girlfriend! No way! Lol!!


----------



## NubianFan

The page when the Heaven's opened up and beamed their light down upon you with their perfect grace....


----------



## NubianFan

Your moment of glory... of peace... of enchantment


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! No way girlfriend! No way! Lol!!


Haha, I wasn't serious. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It is the page where dreams come true... and old wounds heal....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Haha, I wasn't serious. :lol:


Good! LOL! No way am I reading through even half of this thread lol!


----------



## NubianFan

But if you did you might find the page of enlightenment! The great quest!


----------



## Emzi00

:hair: I'm going to bed, I'll read through the thread tomorrow and find it...


----------



## NubianFan

You will dream of the page of enlightenment. It will haunt you, taunt you in your slumber....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> It is the page where dreams come true... and old wounds heal....


Doesn't exist, that never happens anyways..


----------



## Texaslass

Well I found Lacie's, but idk if it'll do any good, cause I can't edit any of my post that far back, so I don't think she could either. :shocked: so I guess the search is off, Emma. If Lacie can't edit hers, there's no point in you editing your. :shrug: it was a futile search! Ah, we'll, it was fun while it lasted, I go to read a bunch of funny stuff back there.


----------



## Texaslass

Um.... Sorry for all the typos. Guess my fingers are tired too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I could edit mine!  lol! 

LOL Leslie! Your too funny!


----------



## NubianFan

I was able to edit mine, and it was several pages back almost 300 pages back


----------



## Emzi00

If somebody finds mine, like it or something and I'll go edit it..


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, but Lacie's (I didn't even think shed done it too, found it by accident) was on page 251, can't edit back that far apparently. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> If somebody finds mine, like it or something and I'll go edit it..


I don't think likes will tell you what page it was on.....


----------



## NubianFan

it is the pure and I do mean PURE maple syrup on the pancakes talking. (only I would put pure real maple syrup on frozen pancakes.... and real butter, gotta have real butter)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! No, they don't tell you what page.. But if we find it we'll PM you the page #


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck! Real maple syrup is gross!  I don't like it.. I like butter flavor aunt jamima(sp?) lol!


----------



## NubianFan

This is yummmmmmyyyyyyyyy it is soooooo sweettttt though, I think I may start flying.


----------



## Texaslass

I found it!!!!!! But I don't think it editable. Just a sec...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!!!  :stars:

Leslie, that is so gross!


----------



## NubianFan

If you know which page number it is on, you might be able to request a mod edit it.
They have POWERS we mortals can only imagine. Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## Texaslass

I agree, maple syrup is gross. I like honey on my pancakes.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> If you know which page number it is on, you might be able to request a mod edit it.
> They have POWERS we mortals can only imagine. Mwa ha ha ha


I thought of that.. Maybe I will. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I agree, maple syrup is gross. I like honey on my pancakes.


ahhhhh honey.... I can't imagine honey on pancakes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eww!! You guys are gonna make me sick! 

Yah, Mods can do cool stuff


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys I seriously need to get out of here.. Last night I didn't go to sleep til nearly three because I just couldn't wind down. I went to bed at 11 but didn't got to sleep til almost three. tonight I would like to actually get some sleep. 
y'all have fun with your many pancake topping options. (you should try cream cheese and strawberry preserves.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie. I was up late talking to Lacie last night then like you was wound up lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, cream cheese :drool: yummy! You know what's good, stuffed French Toast.. Stuffed with Cream Cheese!  yummy!!! :yum:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Night Leslie. I was up late talking to Lacie last night then like you was wound up lol!


On here or over the phone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah over the phone  lol! No, on here.. Im not a phone person really...
We were talking about goats.. I felt bad cause she was trying to help me and I didn't really like the does she was trying to help me pick from lol!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> ahhhhh honey.... I can't imagine honey on pancakes.


I used to abhor honey on pancakes, but organic syrup is WAY expensive, so now we never have syrup, so honeys the only thing! But I really like it now. :shrug:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah over the phone  lol! No, on here.. We were talking about goats.. I felt bad cause she was trying to help me and I didn't really like the does she was trying to help me pick from lol!


Ah, okay! Wish I was brave enough to call, I could ask her all my many questions so much more efficiently over the phone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate the phone lol!  

I dread when I have to call people I don't know well... It's so weird!


----------



## Texaslass

'K good night guys! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate the phone lol!
> 
> I dread when I have to call people I don't know well... It's so weird!


Totally! We all have that problem here... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Sarah :wave:


Lol! Yah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OK, I'm so tired, to tired to even try to figure out what you two were looking for, but I saw my name pop up a few times and I want to know what the heck! :lol:
SOMEBODY will tell me or no Babette baby for them! (Just kidding...maybe...but will that persuade you?) :ROFL:

Got almost 2 kid pens built today, just have to finish some fence, build two kid shelters, and two feeders then I am done with that project and onto the next!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OK, I'm so tired, to tired to even try to figure out what you two were looking for, but I saw my name pop up a few times and I want to know what the heck! :lol: SOMEBODY will tell me or no Babette baby for them! (Just kidding...maybe...but will that persuade you?) :ROFL: Got almost 2 kid pens built today, just have to finish some fence, build two kid shelters, and two feeders then I am done with that project and onto the next!


Hey now........ I have NO idea what they're talking about!  
An yes I'm up late lol I had a bad nightmare about the health certificates being 31$ a piece when I have 3 goats going to the show. Lol 
Night guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OK, I'm so tired, to tired to even try to figure out what you two were looking for, but I saw my name pop up a few times and I want to know what the heck! :lol:
> SOMEBODY will tell me or no Babette baby for them! (Just kidding...maybe...but will that persuade you?) :ROFL:
> 
> Got almost 2 kid pens built today, just have to finish some fence, build two kid shelters, and two feeders then I am done with that project and onto the next!


if you PM me I can tell you but the message needs to self destruct :lol:
(can you tell I really want a Babette baby? :lol: )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so confused...


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, y'all are so funny!:lol: It's no big deal, Sarah, really! But if you must know, I'll PM you. 

Lacie, any thoughts on my alfalfa predicament?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Ok guys, remember when I was telling you about the Obers around here? Here is a pic of me showing one in a fitting and showmanship class...
Now you can see why I don't like them lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eeeeek! I've seen you post that pic before! Scary!!!  :lol:

Lol, anyway Sarah, I can't fix it, maybe ask a mod? 
And as for the alfalfa, you all know I feed mine free choice, the feeder is always full, but the general rule if thumb is one flake of hay per goat (once a day if they are easy keepers, but normally its twice a day)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've posted that pic before???
Oh yah... But that was last year when it was taken... Geesh! You are a stalker! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Told you! Lol, I don't remember what thread it was on, but maybe you posted it on an udder thread? Don't remember, but I HAVE seen it before! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
I'm gonna go search now lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I've seen it before too! Don't remember where either, but I didn't know it was you in the pic before! that goat has and awful udder!  I would not want to milk it. 

I didn't recall that you fed alfalfa free choice, Lacie, but one flake twice a day sounds good, that's pretty much what I was doing anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> I've seen it before too! Don't remember where either, but I didn't know it was you in the pic before! that goat has and awful udder!  I would not want to milk it.  I didn't recall that you fed alfalfa free choice, Lacie, but one flake twice a day sounds good, that's pretty much what I was doing anyway.


 Really?! I can't find it any where! Lol! It's scary that's for sure!

That was the first time I had shown a big goat and LOVED it! Lol! They are really cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to work 
Talk to y'all tonight :wave:


----------



## goathiker

I think that they are remembering Annie...Obers have udder problems everywhere.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I know I posted that pic before... It was just a whole ago lol! 

Yah they do! Lol! They are scary!


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> I think that they are remembering Annie...Obers have udder problems everywhere.


 :shocked: lol, I did not know that, wonder why?


----------



## Texaslass

But no, that's not the pic I remember, I've seen the other one somewhere, I know.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I've seen both pics.... I think it was on either an udder thread or a dairy goat thread....but I have seen both....

I've seen obies with great attachments, every breed has does with bad udders though.


----------



## Emzi00

The Obies around here have terrible udders. And I was surprised to see about four at our fair... one of them took a first place... I was shocked, but then again the lack of nice goats here... and our fair is mainly pygmies..


----------



## Texaslass

Emma's stalking me again!! :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Just a bit! I was checking to see if you were still on :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Right sure.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm serious!  And I came upon the one without stalking you! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

You know I'm kidding! :lol:
I can't stay, I have soap to make. :eyeroll:


----------



## Emzi00

Awh...but... but.... :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Well... since I'm all alone... I'm going to read, I'll be around..


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: poor Emma, all alone! 
I don't like doing it, but the more soap I make, the more money we make selling it, the more chance I might get a paycheck, the more stuff I can get my goats! And the more goats I can get!!  get it? :lol: 

Oh, I thought of something cool a while ago!! We know this guy at the market, he has Nubians (the buck that's the sire of our doelings we borrowed from him, but sadly that buck get et by coyotes  )

Anyway, he doesn't really like having them, I think he just uses them for seedeaters, and he's always saying he has too many, soooo, what I'm thinking is maybe he'll let us have a couple for some kind of trade( he's that a way, all he wanted for a stud fee was some goat cheese :roll 
I mean, I'd have to look them over first, maybe get them tested somehow, but it'd be cool if we could get a couple Nubians practically for free! 
Idk if it'll work, but after I make some more money, I'll consider it more seriously. I think it'd be cool to have a couple Nubian does (as long as theyre not too noisy, lol)


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, look at me, I was leaving and then I wrote a book! :roll: silly me, okay, I'm going now!!


----------



## Emzi00

Nubians are cool, probably good milk for cheese  lol don't leave me :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Ok guys, remember when I was telling you about the Obers around here? Here is a pic of me showing one in a fitting and showmanship class...
> Now you can see why I don't like them lol!


 okay, I'm not an expert on udders or anything, but I saw that and was just like "whoa, that's bad!"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I think that they are remembering Annie...Obers have udder problems everywhere.


Euch!


----------



## Emzi00

Dang cats! They're climbing all over the couch!  lol Lacie, you _need_ a few barn cats... brother sister pair... so you can't breed them Lord knows how good you are at getting things knocked up


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban Emma because she didn't ban


----------



## Emzi00

I ban MoKa Farms because nobody has banned in over a hundred pages :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like I really need to add more to my website but I'm not sure what... I feel so limited as to what I can add..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Nubians are cool, probably good milk for cheese  lol don't leave me :lol:


Yeah, I'm actually not a Nubian person at all, but I just like all goats, and I think it'd be cool to have one or two. But like I said, NOT noisy ones! We had one once before, but she was kind of runty and had hoof problems, and was a complete wimp. We only had her for a few months (cause she was in milk, and our other does were dried up at the time) But I'm not basing my opinion of the breed on her, just not a big Nubian fan  No offense, Leslie. :lol: I do like all goats, Nigies are my fave though.


----------



## Texaslass

Her name was Flora- ugh, her name brings back memories. She was the wimpiest goat ever! She let herself get beat up by all the others, was always skinny, and had the most ridiculous thurls you've ever seen!  They stuck out a mile! Can you tell I didn't like her? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Oh yeah, and her teats were way to big.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you come back just as dinner is getting finished being made :angry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, I'm actually not a Nubian person at all, but I just like all goats, and I think it'd be cool to have one or two. But like I said, NOT noisy ones! We had one once before, but she was kind of runty and had hoof problems, and was a complete wimp. We only had her for a few months (cause she was in milk, and our other does were dried up at the time) But I'm not basing my opinion of the breed on her, just not a big Nubian fan  No offense, Leslie. :lol: I do like all goats, Nigies are my fave though.


How rude. I take offense.

Jk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Her name was Flora- ugh, her name brings back memories. She was the wimpiest goat ever! She let herself get beat up by all the others, was always skinny, and had the most ridiculous thurls you've ever seen!  They stuck out a mile! Can you tell I didn't like her? :lol:


One of my Nubians is sooooooo fat!!!! So don't base your opinion on her! They can get fat!!!

Speaking of which, how can I slim her down??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I had burritos for dinner!!!!! Mmmmmmm

What should I have for dessert... Hmm...
Oreos! We NEVER have Oreos in the house! Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno

aceofspades said:


> I let my English bulldog out and when I let him back in he brought a little friend with him.
> No idea where she can from. But I guess if no one comes to clam her ill let him keep her.


So does your Bulldog still have a friend?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello all  how goes it?


----------



## Emzi00

Y'all sure became active when I left! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey I just got home from work! Don't blame me! Lol!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> One of my Nubians is sooooooo fat!!!! So don't base your opinion on her! They can get fat!!!
> 
> Speaking of which, how can I slim her down??


Idk, feed her less? :lol:

Ha, no, I'm not even about to base my opinion of the breed off of anything about flora, I think she was stunted and wimpy to begin with. I heard that the original breeder had trouble getting her goats to grow as big as usual, idk why. :shrug: I think of Nubians as being big, healthy noisy goats.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Y'all sure became active when I left! :lol:


What?! I've been gone for the last hour or more!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha Nubians are so friendly, they had GIGANTIC Personalities! And the babies are the cutest out there, because their ears are bigger than they are! 

GET THE NUBIANS SARAH!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a Nubian!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want a Nubian!


You NEED Nubians. They are SO DARN CUTE


----------



## Texaslass

I want to! If I can scrape up enough money! I mean, even if they weren't MINE per say, I would probably have to offer to pay for them, because there's not really any way I can justify that we NEED them to to my dad. 

Though I'm not absolutely sure that he still has any, I'm pretty sure he does. If I go to the market this week I'll see if I can get my dad to ask about them.  I don't like talking to older men I don't know, he's my dad's friend anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

I toyed with the idea of getting a Nubian because of the higher butterfat so I could make some nice cheese but I'm not sure if I'll ever actually get one..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> You NEED Nubians. They are SO DARN CUTE


try telling my parents that :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Yes, I am excited to see how our Nubian/alpine girls' milk is-really hoping for more butterfat. Our alpine girls don't have much at all.  I bet Nubian milk would make awesome yogurt and cheese.
Though I am considering milking Ella when she kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I toyed with the idea of getting a Nubian because of the higher butterfat so I could make some nice cheese but I'm not sure if I'll ever actually get one..


You could always get a Nigie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> try telling my parents that :roll:


Haha... Well... I'm petrified of talking on the phone, so that ain't gonna happen


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You could always get a Nigie


Yes! You will have to get one someday you know, Emma!  If you're still into goats for any amount of time, you'll have to get nigerian(s) at some point! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You could always get a Nigie


I thought about that too, but to find one that produces, doesn't have tiny teats, and comes from a tested herd is pretty darn near impossible, especially since I don't want to spend a lot of money


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want to get nigie's, maybe a couple Pygmys, mini Nubians... Oh and maybe just an oberhasli or two!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha... Well... I'm petrified of talking on the phone, so that ain't gonna happen


Haha!! Write them a letter


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha... Well... I'm petrified of talking on the phone, so that ain't gonna happen


I think we all are! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I thought about that too, but to find one that produces, doesn't have tiny teats, and comes from a tested herd is pretty darn near impossible, especially since I don't want to spend a lot of money


I could possibly help you out with that  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I think we all are! :lol:


Seems like it lol


----------



## Texaslass

Hear, hear! I don't even know if mine are going to be good milkers! They come from show lines, but I can't find anything on how well they produce. It's frustrating trying to find my girls pedigrees-nine if them come from any very significant milking lines I don't think. I did find a picture of Ella's half sisters udder, and it looked pretty nice, but then I'm not so great at judging udders. :shrug: I have a pic, but it's on the computer, I'm not on there right now.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Yes! You will have to get one someday you know, Emma!  If you're still into goats for any amount of time, you'll have to get nigerian(s) at some point! :lol:


Well, I think eventually that's what I will be doing, not right away, but after a while I'm going to be "into goats". And I think I know just where I want to get some Nigerians from!


----------



## Texaslass

Um, hear hear to what Emma was saying about finding good Nigies. :/ everybody posts at the same time! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Well, I think eventually that's what I will be doing, not right away, but after a while I'm going to be "into goats". And I think I know just where I want to get some Nigerians from!


And where's that?! I love looking at Nigie breeders sites


----------



## Texaslass

Now, Breck is a different story!  he's from very nice milking and show lines! I'm so proud of him!  :ROFL: as if I had anything to do with it- I didn't know as much when I got my goats as I do now; I just wanted Nigies really bad and they were some of the only registered ones around, so I snatched them up without asking many questions!  But even if it takes years, I want to breed up and maybe create my own line of awesome Nigerians one day.


----------



## Emzi00

I did find one with a decent udder a while ago, but not registered, not tested, and well, it was like black and white, not even a cute black and white..


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And where's that?! I love looking at Nigie breeders sites


Yeah, where? I was gonna ask too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Byccombe said:


> Now, Breck is a different story!  he's from very nice milking and show lines! I'm so proud of him!  :ROFL: as if I had anything to do with it- I didn't know as much when I got my goats as I do now; I just wanted Nigies really bad and they were some of the only registered ones around, so I snatched them up without asking many questions!  But even if it takes years, I want to breed up and maybe create my own line of awesome Nigerians one day.


That's my dream  to have my own line of AWESOME Nigies


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I did find one with a decent udder a while ago, but not registered, not tested, and well, it was like black and white, not even a cute black and white..


I know what you mean! I like lots of color, and especially gold, yet somehow I ended up with three does that are black and white!! I have no idea how that happened, I wanted color! I guess I was just in too much of a hurry, lol.  I do love my dotty, though.  I'm hoping Breck'll throw some really pretty kids.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And where's that?! I love looking at Nigie breeders sites


Well, her site isn't finished yet.. :ROFL:
And they are in Texas... and you've seen pictures of her goats.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TX Twin Creeks?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Well, her site isn't finished yet.. :ROFL:
> And they are in Texas... and you've seen pictures of her goats.... :lol:


Aw, you!  well, you may have to wait several years till I actually have some to sell! Lol, I don't know if I'll be able to part with any for a long time! Even boys. :lol: But, first doe up for sale is yours, no doubt.


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> TX Twin Creeks?


Haha, no Byccombe's awesome Nigerians!! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> TX Twin Creeks?


:slapfloor: Keep guessing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Aw, you!  well, you may have to wait several years till I actually have some to sell! Lol, I don't know if I'll be able to part with any for a long time! Even boys. :lol: But, first doe up for sale is yours, no doubt.


Aww... I'd love to have a doe from you! Lol, don't worry, it'll be several years before I get any Nigies :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah gimme some time to get some more bloodlines integrated, like some that actually produce milk! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! I'd buy some from you just because, even if they didn't produce well :lol: It's all worth it :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

You know I haven't actually decided if that's going to be my herd name yet. onder:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I like it! A lot better than mine, lol.


----------



## Texaslass

Well, it's original anyway. :roll: And it would go along with our (most likely) farm name, so I guess it's good. :shrug: That's what my reasoning was, anyway. 
Speaking of the website, I almost forgot to bug people about putting the goats on there!  I need to go nag somebody about that. :lol: I don't think they're figuring them into it at the moment, though we can always add stuff later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! That would make seance lol! Sarah has some pretty goats! 
I forgot you lived in TX lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe! That would make seance lol! Sarah has some pretty goats!
> I forgot you lived in TX lol!


I could always get some from you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Since y'all keep talking about them, here's Moonbeam. I don't think I had any good pics of her before. I'm trying to think of a nickname for her, Moonbeam doesn't really stick. :/ Even though I don't love black and white, I like her cause of that cool streak of white on her back leg (that's why I named her that, obviously) any name suggestions? She's very friendly and sweet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See what a cutie!
You could call her Moonie lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, Moonie, didn't think of that. I'll try it on her later.  

I was starting to think I'd scared y'all off! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

And ill share my doe!(; 
Sophya. 
She has some pretty good lines for around here & is beautiful! Here she is


----------



## Texaslass

I love Sophya!  hiya! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I thought it was winds cute lol!


----------



## Texaslass

GTG, be back later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awes


----------



## NubianFan

I just want to state for the record, I am not afraid to make phone calls, nor am I afraid of shopping carts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who's afraid of shopping carts?! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie says she has a phobia of shopping carts. She doesn't like having to push them.


----------



## NubianFan

I need food today has been such a weird food day, I ate at all these random times instead of at regular meal times so now I am hungry finally.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. Ok..

Lol! I hate that. That was me yesterday...


----------



## NubianFan

I have NO idea what to cook. Like nothing sounds good that I have...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg hate that too!
Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

There is an entire Nigerian Dwarf herd and an entire Katadin Lamb herd plus LGD for sale on my local craigslist. There are also Dwarf Hotos rabbits for sale, I have never heard of that, has anyone heard of that before?


----------



## NubianFan

The only thing that sounds good is peanut butter and I seriously need to eat something better for me than peanut butter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.. Never heard of that either.. Lol!

Mmm! What about Peanut butter and apple wedges lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mmm! What about Peanut butter and apple wedges lol!


Yummy!!


----------



## Delilah

Hey guys! You should check out my newest thread in Photogenic!

So how's everyone tonight?


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope.. Never heard of that either.. Lol!
> 
> Mmm! What about Peanut butter and apple wedges lol!


I have gala apples and peanut butter and this is one of my favorite snacks. But I need an actual balanced meal. sigh....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. Well.. I'm no help there lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yummy!!


So good isn't it?!


----------



## NubianFan

well I am off to scrounge around my kitchen be back momentarily... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

I think I'm gonna find some apples and peanut butter...


----------



## Emzi00

Idk if anyone else here watches the show Revolution, but this new episode is SO sad! *sniffle*


----------



## NubianFan

Nope but I think I am gonna watch a couple episodes of my show tonight. and maybe even a Scooby doo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.. I don't really watch TV..


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I have gala apples and peanut butter and this is one of my favorite snacks. But I need an actual balanced meal. sigh....


I know, right? I could totally live off peanut butter! :drool: I kind of have been lately, and I think I was actually starting to notice the lack of healthy foods in my diet! Soo, I forced myself to eat eggs and salads and stuff for a few days, and I'm feeling better. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope.. I don't really watch TV..


I don't either, but I started watching it on the very first episode and now I'm hooked, so I make a point to watch it


----------



## Texaslass

Delilah said:


> Hey guys! You should check out my newest thread in Photogenic!
> 
> So how's everyone tonight?


Doin' good, better than yesterday! I'll go see your thread...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't either, but I started watching it on the very first episode and now I'm hooked, so I make a point to watch it


Lol! 
We only have Netfilx too... So.. Yah.. Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Where'd everybody go? 

Emma!! Get back here! :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We ran away  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

Don't run away now! I'm not staying up late, got a little time right now, not later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I'll stay here  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I had to register on another forum 
Lol, you should join to Sarah :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I had to register on another forum
> Lol, you should join to Sarah :lol:


 Another forum?! *gasp* is it Chew the Cud?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Another forum?! *gasp* is it Chew the Cud?


:ROFL: Yeah, Skyla decided to recruit me :lol: I'm on quite a few forums, but right now I'm only active on here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brb guys.. Gonna get an apple and PB


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I've thought about other forums, but this is the only one I'm on... Probably because it has an app which I have much easier access to than the computer... I wish we could do this stuff during computer class! I say it's educational, I'm learning about goats because I usually just want to check on my sick goat threads and whatnot.... But no, it's considered "social networking". Yeah right :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

I'll consider it... :think: idk, though, TGS is pretty great... 

They have to choose NOW to watch a movie?! *sigh* guess I don't have time, BBIAB (idk if that's a real thing, it means be back in a bit  )


----------



## Emzi00

This cold lonesome world, everyone leaves in the end, makes it seem not worth trying...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I'm here! Just getting an apple! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Good to have you back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did you leave too Emma?!


----------



## Emzi00

Mmmm!! Yum! 

Sarah, other forums just aren't like TGS, one that I'm on isn't as, oh I guess you could say friendly, that's why I love TGS, everyone supports each other and helps each other out. I'm sure there are other forums with a community like this, but I sure haven't found them. This place is great!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep, I love this place! The only reason I would join another forum is to just get more insight on my goats, but I'll always be WAYYYYY more active on this one because of this awesome community here 
I mean just look at this thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! This sure is an active place lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok need a drink now.. That PB make you thirsty!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok need a drink now.. That PB make you thirsty!


So true! Oh jeez, I so need to go to bed!!!! Yikes! Yet I'm not one but tired!!! And now I'm thirsty!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, I think I remember when I played this game a long time ago, you played too... Am I correct? Do you remember me??


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, good night Sarah! 
But I should go to bed too, today was hectic -made the equivalent of 200ish bars of soap, did goat stuff and have to cut all that soap into the bars tomorrow, my bro's working on a gate in the goat pen, there's planting to do, etc. etc.,... So I need to sleep! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I might have... Hmm... I have to go back to the beginning lol! 

Possibly lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to bed, night guys! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to make soap SOO bad!!


----------



## Texaslass

Me too, good night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are leaving me!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I might have... Hmm... I have to go back to the beginning lol!
> 
> Possibly lol!


Lol ikr? It was so long ago...


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want to make soap SOO bad!!


*whispers* it's not much fun! A lot of work!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Tell me if you find it where it is skyla!!!  I remember feeling so outta place :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I link making stuff like that  
A breeder friend said she would teach me soon


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I remember feeling so outta place :lol:


Well, that sure has changed, hasn't it?! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Tell me if you find it where it is skyla!!!  I remember feeling so outta place :lol:


I will 

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I found where you started posting.. I don't know... I only really remember posting a little ban here and there... Cause y'all were buddies and all lol! I felt odd lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Has anyone else noticed pasteurized apple juice? The stuff at school had that printed on it and it freaked me out..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't all apple juice pasteurized? Lol! Idk why lol


----------



## Texaslass

I thought you went to bed Emma! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thought you did too Sarah?! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Why would you need to pasteurize it? I mean, it's like weird, so unnatural, seems unnecessary to me... I mean what were they trying to kill by pasteurizing it?


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> I thought you went to bed Emma! :lol:


I did, I'm in bed... but I wanted to figure this out before I got restless about it :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, I had to answer a PM or I would be gone!


----------



## Texaslass

I'm ON my bed! :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Why would you need to pasteurize it? I mean, it's like weird, so unnatural, seems unnecessary to me... I mean what were they trying to kill by pasteurizing it?


All the worms that live in the apples :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm in bed too  hehe!

and now I'm actually gonna get up for that drink I wanted a 1/2 hour ago lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> All the worms that live in the apples :ROFL:


But how would worms infect the juice?! 
I'm not drinking apple juice anymore...


----------



## NubianFan

My tv show that I like and watch on Netflix made me sad. I hate it when comedies make me sad, I ban sad comedies.


----------



## NubianFan

They are trying to kill bacteria. It would come from contamination most likely. If you could pick apples and freshly juice them and drink it immediately you probably wouldn't ever have a problem, but processed apple juice is mass produced with all kinds of chances for contamination.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, this time I'm serious. Good Night! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK it just sounded cool lol!

That makes seance Leslie.. 

I LOVE. Apple juice! :yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, this time I'm serious. Good Night! :lol:


 but... *sniffles* but, but...


----------



## Emzi00

BYE. I'M LEAVING! lol, good night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nooooo!!!! Don't go towards the light! Er.. Um.. Dark?


----------



## NubianFan

j.o.y. Farm said:


> nooooo!!!! Don't go towards the light! Er.. Um.. Dark?


 :rofl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! 
I know I'm weird hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma your still on!?!


----------



## NubianFan

nah not weird creative. My daughter always says I am weird mom I am not normal. I said normal is overrated and you are not weird you are extraordinary. That means something extra than ordinary. And she is she has a mind that can think outside the box, that can create something new. Nothing wrong with that it is that extra added to the ordinary. I would venture to say most of the girls and ladies on this thread have that little something extra as well. And that isn't a bad thing it is a good thing, something to be proud of.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can call it that  LOL! I don't mind being weird! It's fun! LOL!

I like that  a little extra


----------



## NubianFan

I'm sleepy, I can't believe it but I am...


----------



## NubianFan

so since I have been too wired to be sleepy for two days and I am finally sleepy I am going to take a hot bath and go to bed Night all you something extras!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm a little too.. I should go to bed.. But I can't sleep.. Do apples have caffeine?? Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

no but they have sugar


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  I was just being silly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok night


----------



## aceofspades

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm a little too.. I should go to bed.. But I can't sleep.. Do apples have caffeine?? Lol!


Actually YES they do and it's been proven that an apple can wake you up in the morning better than a cup of coffee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

aceofspades said:


> Actually YES they do and it's been proven that an apple can wake you up in the morning better than a cup of coffee.


Really?! Haha! I knew it felt like when I have Mtn. Dew! Haha!!


----------



## aceofspades

The benefits of waking up with an apple far exceed any benefit from coffee. Fructose, a natural sugar found in apples will provide the energy boost. An apple contains approximately 20 carbohydrates, which are used for fuel by the body.Apples also provide staying power! The high fiber content found in an apple cause the natural sugar to be absorbed more slowly into the system, avoiding the let down feeling that so common after the initial energy buzz of coffee has worn off.Fiber is also filling, and the feeling of fullness will stick around much longer than a simple cup of coffee. As tempting as it is to wake up to a steaming cup and let it double as breakfast, the apple's benefits are far more than any boost or benefit of coffee as a diet aid. Apples contain right at or even less than 100 calories each, with no dietary cholesterol and no fat. The combination of fiber and vitamins apples contain may also help to lower overall cholesterol numbers.Apples also provide long term benefits! They are a great source of B vitamins, which aid in metabolism, and beta carotene, a well studied antioxidant known to have a long list of benefits that include warding off respiratory infections, lowering the risk of certain types of cancers, lowering the risk of heart disease and even protecting against ultraviolet radiation when combined with Vitamin C (also found in apples). Vitamin C, often associated with citrus fruits and juices, is known to help the body fight infections.An old adage says an apple a day will keep the doctor away. If there is temptation to grab a multivitamin to go with that cup of java, think of this: if a vitamin were to hold all the vitamins, minerals, and fiber of an apple, it would probably be the size of an apple!More reference links: www.nutrition-and-you.com www.antioxidants-for-health-and-longevity.com


----------



## emilieanne

Byccombe said:


> I love Sophya!  hiya! :wave:


Thanks! 
I do too!! 
Weird fact about her.... She puts 3 lbs of hair on in the summer & when I shave her for shows (nov.-mar-) her hair doesn't grow AT ALL lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I love Sophya too! Her colors are beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool ace! I don't like coffee any way, so that interesting to know


----------



## NubianFan

Apples dont have caffeine that is a myth. They do have fructose which is a natural sugar. Table sugar is sucrose. They may wake you up but it isnt from caffeine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

More pancakes!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, Skyla, whats wrong with you, not liking coffee!!!? I love coffee! :coffee2:


----------



## Emzi00

I LOVE coffee! Lol, I probably shouldn't, lol, it puts me to sleep :lol:


----------



## goathiker

CHEAT DAY!!!! I'm going to get a Pepsi


----------



## Emzi00

Eww *gag* pop *gag* 
Lol, I don't like pop, it makes me sick :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HEYYYY guys! Do you guys like my farm name? Finally got on the computer to change my sig! :lol: But I'm excited, thought up the name all by myself! Can ya guess what it stands for? (JA) (ZZIE) (B)
The stuff in parenthesis all stand for something (so there's 3 things it stands for)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Eww *gag* pop *gag*
> Lol, I don't like pop, it makes me sick :lol:


 I only like some, and in moderation... but i do love a glass of pepsi everynow and then


----------



## Emzi00

Well. I have to go introduce myself on that other forum. That. Skyla. Wanted. Me. To. Join. 
I'm not good at introducing myself, didn't here :lol:
Skyla, expecting you to be welcoming me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where'd everyone go? *sniffle*

I don't smell _that_ bad, do I?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Well. I have to go introduce myself on that other forum. That. Skyla. Wanted. Me. To. Join.
> I'm not good at introducing myself, didn't here :lol:
> Skyla, expecting you to be welcoming me


I'm gonna join it later tonight, when I get home  See ya there! Whats ur username?


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> HEYYYY guys! Do you guys like my farm name? Finally got on the computer to change my sig! :lol: But I'm excited, thought up the name all by myself! Can ya guess what it stands for? (JA) (ZZIE) (B)
> The stuff in parenthesis all stand for something (so there's 3 things it stands for)


Your goats' names? Just guessing...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep! JA is Japan. ZZIE is Ozzie, and B is BB!  im so proud of me!  lol


----------



## goathiker

I gots to go put the goats out to browse and get my pepsi...then I'll be back


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm gonna join it later tonight, when I get home  See ya there! Whats ur username?


Same as here! :lol: I didn't feel like being creative :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

GTG be back when i get home later!


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: See ya!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: I'm actually leaving this time, I promise


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, bye!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm back! But on my iPod now... So... No more likes


----------



## Emzi00

Had to go do chores, my parents wanted me to do my homework when I came in.... so I chose today as the day to rake out the goats' pen :lol:
Anybody on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm home! 
Glad to see you made it over


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me! Pizza, yum!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, Skyla! 
Sarah, were having lasagna for dinner, yum! Lacie would love it, where is she?! 
Okay, I'll be around..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am eating McDonalds


----------



## Emzi00

^^ Yum!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lucky Emma! And skyla, I don't really care for McDonald's, except I live their breakfast!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's kinda gross.., I wanted Mac & Cheese and biscuits from KFC.. But my McDonalds is closer lol! (Barely :roll


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmmm KFC!  nothing's close to me, so distance doesn't really matter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well we were on our way home from work and we passed by and KFC was a little more up the road..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ohhh haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol... I didn't see anything funny... what'd I miss


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rofl!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: oh Emma 

Skyla, how long does it take to get approved or whatever on chew the cud?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just depends on when the admin gets on to do it  it gets sent to her email I think... :shrug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay... I got an email saying they'd tell me when I get approved :/ I keep trying but it doesn't work yet so... Idk


----------



## goathiker

So there's not ONE packing post on that forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, you'll get another email when you are approved.. That's just to avoid spammers and such.. We had a few issues that made us do that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> So there's not ONE packing post on that forum


On CTC? No, we need some packers


----------



## goathiker

I'll sign up later this evening. Right now I've got to run around and make it look like I did something today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay! Cool! 

Brb guys, have to run to the stire


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll be on there once in a while, but TGS is way to awesome to make CTC my main forum!  I LOVE TGS!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha! My thoughts exactly Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

so what is everyone's favorite food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peeps!


----------



## Emzi00

Ramen... I'm a cheap date! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

are peeps really a food? that is scary LOL


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Peeps!


:drool:
Those are so good!


----------



## NubianFan

You know I asked the question and it is a really hard question for me to answer, I like so many foods, but I guess I would have to say gravy. Gravy is just delicious and makes everything better. It doesn't matter if it is beef gravy or turkey gravy, sausage gravy or just milk gravy I like it all.


----------



## NubianFan

But some favorites I don't get very often are lamb, scallops, lobster, clams, oyster, steak, artichoke, asparagus, portabello mushrooms, gouda cheese, toffee, hmmmm think that is about it...
If I had to choose a favorite meal it would probably be fried pork chops, mashed potatoes and gravy, lima beans, and fried squash.... YUMMMMM


----------



## Emzi00

Squash? Ick...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If Garvey is a food so are peeps! Lol!! I LOVE peeps! It's like eating a baby angle man! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I agree with Emma, squash is gross!


----------



## Emzi00

Very gross, it's so nasty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! It's toxic! I swear! That and Lima beans!  *dies*


----------



## Emzi00

Eww! I hate beans of almost every kind... not green beans... those are good...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed, and I love green beans! Yum!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have you guys ever had these before?! Soo good!
(Don't mind the mess behind it lol!)


----------



## Emzi00

Where has Lacie been?! I miss her :tears:
Laaaaaaacie!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie!!! Come out come put where ever you are!!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Have you guys ever had these before?! Soo good!
> (Don't mind the mess behind it lol!)


Nope :shrug: I don't eat a lot of chips in general... sound cool...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Nope :shrug: I don't eat a lot of chips in general... sound cool...


I don't either, but wanted something to munch on on my break at work so grabbed these and boy are they good!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I like tostitos chips... lol, when I eat chips


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I now have to ban both of you for not liking squash or lima beans, and for not thinking gravy is food. And ban Skyla for wanting to EAT a baby angel....


----------



## Emzi00

I think gravy is food... don't blame that on me...
Turkey gravy... chicken gravy... beef gravy.... :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok Emma you are pardoned on the gravy thing....


----------



## Emzi00

Thank you, it means a lot *sniffle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I never said gravy wasn't food! But it's about as much food as a peep lol! 
Idk... 




(Near the end is the baby angle part)

And here is another one  lol! (Yes, I'm a big Tim Hawkins fan  lol!)





And there is another one that he is really funny about but I can't find it :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Thank you, it means a lot *sniffle*


Haha!! ROFL! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Haha!
A kitten is licking my hand and won't stop! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awww Emma! I feel so special on CTC, I'm friends with a mod!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, me too! Okay good night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! You guys are too funny! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Someone say kitten?!!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well you guys sure were active last night!!! Lacie, where are you??? :tears: and Sarah? :tears: we miss you!


----------



## Emzi00

^^ Yeah! Where are you guys?!?!!! :tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey guys! You guys are so lame! No activity whatsoever when I'm gone! I can't believe I'm saying this, but I miss reading a buncha pages!


----------



## Emzi00

Ikr! I wonder where they went!  I liked reading a bunch of pages... everyone is so funny..
Laaaaaaacie!!!!!!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah! Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaacie

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh
It's been over a day *sniffle*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know! Lacie!!  :tears:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie  :tear: :tears:


----------



## goathiker

Geeze quit the bawling already


----------



## Emzi00

Well, then bring her back! It's been two days since she has posted anything, I _need_ Lacie! :tears:


----------



## goathiker

How am I supposed to know where she is? I don't even know where I am half the time


----------



## Emzi00

Text her and ask :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ha, she didn't give me her number...It's all on you


----------



## Emzi00

I'm.afraid of phones, okay sorta, but I've never talked to her on the phone so it would be awkward...


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, you guys! 
I for one have been crazy busy, no time to post!!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :hug: I've missed you!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

SARAH!!! :stars: :fireworks: :balloons: arty: :greengrin:


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, yeah I had to do a ton of stuff yesterday including drive to my orthodontist JUST for impression (took all of one minute! ) and then on to my grandad's (he's not too much further) then drove home and had stuff to do...today I milked and cut soap bars and harvested vegetables and a bunch of other stuff, so yeah, busy busy busy! 
Our AC is still not fixed, so most of the time it feels like you're walking around underwater, yuk. The humidity here is unbelievable! I can't stand being sticky all the time. :hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma....would you like to explain why I'm getting texts that you're crying??? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

We're expecting 2 inches of rain and 70 mile an hour winds...Wanna trade?


----------



## Texaslass

I checked out the other forum a bit, it's not nearly as inviting as this one! 
I didn't know Skyla's a mod over there!  
And it seems like there aren't very many members either. :shrug: I haven't decided if I'll join or not yet, I can't quite justify myself spending more time on goat forums.  besides, I like TGS so much better, and it's green! :greengrin:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma....would you like to explain why I'm getting texts that you're crying??? :lol: :ROFL:


:laugh: hiya, Lacie! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow that sounds like crappy weather! I don't want it!! 

And Emma, I'm told that you have Bean held hostage, not very neighborly! Let him go! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi Sarah :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> We're expecting 2 inches of rain and 70 mile an hour winds...Wanna trade?


Nah, that's okay, I think I'll hold out till it cools down here-it's supposed to in the next few days I think.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow that sounds like crappy weather! I don't want it!! :


Mine or Jill's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where is Emma?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't want either of your weather!


----------



## goathiker

I think she's hiding


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, Emma and Sarah are both hiding from all us "old" people!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Emma! Get back here if you want to talk to Lacie!! 
Maybe they're on the other forum....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where is Emma?!


I had to do chores! Lol, I didn't actually think Jill would text you... and saying that! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Emma! Get back here if you want to talk to Lacie!!
> Maybe they're on the other forum....


I'm back, and come on, of course I want to talk to Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I think they're playing a game....


----------



## Emzi00

I saw...


----------



## Texaslass

After all that to do about finding "it", Emma!! *hands on hips* tsk, tsk, tsk! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I was just guessing...


----------



## Texaslass

TGS is being really slow, and I still have stuff to do, so ta ta for now!


----------



## Emzi00

bye :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!! Where'd you go?


----------



## Emzi00

Seriously, I leave for ten minutes and Lacie stops posting?!?!! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, you made me wait like 10 minutes before you came back on....so I decided to do the same 

Hows it going?


----------



## Emzi00

Evil...
Pretty okay, got better when you got on :lol: , got a little embarrassed when Jill texted you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I was a bit freaked out when I got that text! Took a bit to realize what the heck it meant, it was just so random. :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I am truly responsible for that... I supplied Jill with your number... I guess she didn't know it was on your site :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, you are an enabler! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: I didn't think she would text you! That was all her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think she's shy about talking to people  :lol:

And this is such a torturous wait for my stuff from jeffers and vetserv!!!! I'm not a patient person!


----------



## Emzi00

Supposed to get it the 30th?
I'm not patient either, as you can probably tell :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The lute will be here on the 30th, and the stuff from jeffers will be here on the 1st :GAAH: having to wait.....


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys! ;D


----------



## Emzi00

Fill your time with other stuff (like us  ) It helps


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Emilie! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emilie  :wave:

I can't sleep lately, I'm up every 25 minutes, god am I tired....


----------



## Emzi00

But it's only 4 in Cali.... goodness... that stinks..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, but every night for the past 2 weeks or so, cannot sleep! :GAAH:

AND I found a combination of food that did not agree with me! Amazing!
anyway, I had a bunch of ice cream, then some pringles chips, then a banana, then some pop tarts, then some chips and salsa, and a few pieces of lettuce .... bad stomach ache! :lol:

I'm having lasagna tonight! :yum:


----------



## emilieanne

I'm having chocolate chip waffles & Mac and cheese!! Lol!!!! 
Guys , I'm soooo sick and I show tomorrow morning! D: gahhhh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's not very fantastic Emilie! I'm sorry


----------



## Emzi00

I hope you feel better Emilie :hug:

Lacie, I had lasagna the other night... you missed it.. because you never came on


----------



## Emzi00

I'll be back in 10 min... don't leave me! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm back! lol... resume..


----------



## goathiker

..


----------



## Emzi00

lol.. :wave: hey Jill
Where did everybody go?


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys! 
Wish me luck! 
Probably won't be on until after I show!!!(; 
Night guys.


----------



## goathiker

That I don't know, I'm busy digging out my winter clothes. Going hiking is a Pacific storm tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

Night Emilie, Good Luck


----------



## Texaslass

Wow everyone's gone! Had a party without me and now you leave!  that's okay actually, I have to go.


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Sarah


----------



## goathiker

Night Sarah


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't mind the two inches of rain Jill, but I could do without 70 mile per hour winds....


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Emma what kind of fun things you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter and I went to the park and shot hoops tonight and tomorrow we are going to pick out pumpkins and gourds and winter squash. We will use them to decorate our fall display.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey Emma what kind of fun things you got planned for the weekend?


 mmm... copying more stuff from Lacie's website into my "goat journal"
and I might go squirrel hunting... or fishing.. or lay around at home loving on the goats... lots of options


----------



## NubianFan

oh fun squirrel hunting sounds fun, I used to do that, I love squirrel meat too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hope you feel better Emilie :hug:
> 
> Lacie, I had lasagna the other night... you missed it.. because you never came on


No I saw  I was lurking and not posting


----------



## Texaslass

Pfft! I didn't mean good night! just had to do some stuff! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No I saw  I was lurking and not posting


 Not cool! Can't even say hi?! *shakes head*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:

Nope


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys! :wave:


----------



## Texaslass

Hey Leslie!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nope


 Me: *explodes*


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nope


*sniff* How rude!


----------



## Emzi00

Goodness gracious, I still have a whole nother page to copy after this


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh:

I need to do that, if only to get the info lodged in my head better. And handwriting practice! Which I enjoy.


----------



## Emzi00

It's a lot... I've got eleven pages so far.. I just got done with Tramisole... It does help to get it in your head though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Finished with the medicines and wormers page... Lacie, I must express my gratitude towards you, (lol, using grown up words) Thank you for having all this amazing information on your website


----------



## Texaslass

What's tramisole?? Lol
Wow, everybody left when I did, unusual. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

I was wondering that too


----------



## NubianFan

I hate crushes.... they stink.


----------



## goathiker

I can't find my long johns, I'm going to freeze


----------



## Texaslass

Lol
It might be something on Lacie's website, but I'm too lazy to look right now.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I can't find my long johns, I'm going to freeze


do you have any panty hose? I have worn panty hose under clothes for a layer before, isn't as warm as long johns but add a surprising amount of heat


----------



## Texaslass

Lol randomness, love it! :ROFL:

Jill, I can't imagine being that cold. I feel like I'm livin in a Louisiana bayou swamp right now. :hammer: it's so wet!!  bleh.


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> What's tramisole?? Lol
> Wow, everybody left when I did, unusual. :shrug:


It's a wormer... 
Yeah, I was all alone..


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, I hate panty hose, the texture drives me nuts. :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

EMMA!!! I thought you'd gone to bed!  :dance:


----------



## Emzi00

lol, no :lol: It's Friday night!


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Ew, I hate panty hose, the texture drives me nuts. :lol:


 I don't like them either but better than freezing. I don't particularly like long johns either though. But I live in Arkansas and it rarely ever gets cold enough for long johns especially for me, I really am very hot natured when everyone else is wearing big coats I am just wearing a long sleeve shirt. I rarely ever wear a coat, even in the worst cold I usually just have a jacket or sweater on most of the time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey y'all! Don't want to sleep, but I'm sick and took some meds that wipe you out...... So... G'night! Don't write a book without me, but say a few things at least! Don't ditch is again Sarah and lacie! Lacie, you WILL get more texts!!!


----------



## Texaslass

My sisters like that, never gets cold! :scratch: I don't know how she does it! I think I'm a little bit sensitive to extreme temperatures either way, hot or cold, but I think I'm less cold-tolerant. Must be nice to not get cold.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night feel better


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Leslie, I never wear coats! I only do if I'm going sledding of hanging out in snow for a while!  and I never wear pants, I always wear shorts! Well... To school. I love my work jeans, but they're too short! They for me only because I tuck them in my boot so my m&m can't tell, or they'd be in the trash! I can't let my favorite pair of jeans leave me, now can I???


Ugh, I hate being sick! Night!


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Don't ditch is again Sarah and lacie! Lacie, you WILL get more texts!!!


 Yeah, I'm going to starting texting her after three days of no posts... I can't stand to not have her on here


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Lol randomness, love it! :ROFL:
> 
> Jill, I can't imagine being that cold. I feel like I'm livin in a Louisiana bayou swamp right now. :hammer: it's so wet!!  bleh.


Well I have had a crush on this guy for almost a year. It is a completely ridiculous situation because I know he would never be interested in me that way. But he is perfect, I mean perfect, I can't find a fault with him. I can usually find a fault with every guy. I usually feel like I am settling in every relationship. So, I had told myself I was done and he walks into my life. He is just so PERFECT. He is intelligent, and funny, and has morals and character and is brave enough to stand up for what he believes in, and and and.... geesh. BUT, I also know it is hopeless so I have been trying and trying so hard to get over him but he just keeps being so NICE. It literally is killing me I think. I sound like a teenager (no offense guys), but he makes me feel like a teenager.


----------



## NubianFan

Feel better Sarah. Night

Other Sarah, so I said all that to say, I know that seemed random to everyone else but he literally rarely ever leaves my mind, so not so random to me.


----------



## Emzi00

How do you know that he wouldn't be interested in you in that way? Has he told you how he feels? Vice versa?


----------



## Texaslass

Haha, it's okay, lol. 
Don't worry, "there's only one perfect match" or whatever, so don't fret about it, if it's meant to be, it's meant to be, you know?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> How do you know that he would be interested in you in that way? Has he told you how he feels? Vice versa?


No, we talk a lot but not about that, I just know he wouldn't for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Feel better Sarah. Night
> 
> Other Sarah, so I said all that to say, I know that seemed random to everyone else but he literally rarely ever leaves my mind, so not so random to me.


I though littlelgoatgirl was "other Sarah"? :shrug: :lol: JK

I meant all of our posts together sounded random, not just yours.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> No, we talk a lot but not about that, I just know he wouldn't for a lot of reasons.


 Assumption kills.. If he hasn't said " I'm not interested in a relationship with you" don't rule it out, it could happen. And like Sarah said, if it's meant to happen, it'll happen..


----------



## goathiker

Sometimes just having a good friend is worth it. He'll never know about the crush and if he makes you feel special and have fun together, there's no harm being done.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> I though littlelgoatgirl was "other Sarah"? :shrug: :lol: JK
> 
> I meant all of our posts together sounded random, not just yours.


 Whoever I address first then the next one is other Sarah.  So it can change from time to time. OR I could call you Sarah T (for texas) and her Sarah M (for Michigan)


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Whoever I address first then the next one is other Sarah.  So it can change from time to time. OR I could call you Sarah T (for texas) and her Sarah M (for Michigan)


That'd be cool. :shrug: 

My mom wants to use the thing, gonna have to go, besides I'm going to the market tomorrow. *sob* good night!


----------



## goathiker

Night night


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Sometimes just having a good friend is worth it. He'll never know about the crush and if he makes you feel special and have fun together, there's no harm being done.


This is so true, and he is a good friend.


----------



## Texaslass

goathiker said:


> Night night


I get the feeling you don't want me here.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah


----------



## goathiker

Byccombe said:


> I get the feeling you don't want me here.... :lol:


By the time I sit down for the evening, that's all I do is tell everyone good night


----------



## Texaslass

I was kidding.  ok night! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Sarah  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Wish my DH would get home with my pizza already


----------



## NubianFan

Pizza sounds good. I am having a ham and cheese sandwich and vegetable soup.


----------



## Emzi00

I had pizza tonight, and for lunch


----------



## goathiker

I had chocolate peanut butter bugles for lunch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ended up with pizza instead of lasagna! Oh well....tomorrow is another day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! I'm headed to bed cause I have to get up early for work, buy thought I would say hi for the day lol! Have been at the fair all day  we got a cool farm sign and a pig  plus I saw some people from the barn I used to work at and that was so awesome! I almost cried there lol! We were all hugging and I was just breaking down inside lol! I don't even know why! LOL! I just miss them all so much. So it was good to see them 

Met up and spent an hour or so with Kelsie and Olivia (they post here) 

I'll get pictures of our farm sign and Bacon Bits (AKA Bitsy) (the pig) tomorrow afternoon  

Oh, and Leslie.. I know that feeling all to well...  it's nice that you are friends with him though  that's what I want right now... Just not really happening for me  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I rarely ever have pizza because my daughter hates it. So If I eat pizza I either have to go at lunch time with friends while she is in school or I have to get me a pizza and her pasta or hot wings or something.


----------



## Emzi00

Hi and bye Skyla!
Welcome back Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Feelin the love Emma  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:  Better?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: But not for long, I finally remembered to get the lint that slid down the lint trap out, so I have laundry to do. And I'm going to finish my Halloween acrylics


----------



## goathiker

I've still got hay coming tonight. Doesn't anyone sleep at night anymore?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and I had a horrible nightmare the other night!

I had a nightmare that babette only had one doe, and she was a big big kid. And she was a dark cou clair! Gosh, isn't that terrible?! ONE BABY! Perish the thought! Bad dream.

Hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :hug:  Better?


Oh yes! Much better  lol!

Ok.. 11:11 here... I'm so tired and I have to be up to take care of the goats before work in the AM so I'm really gonna go to bed now..

Talk to ya all tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I try to sleep at night, but sometimes me and sleep have disagreements, and the fight escalates.....


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

we are at 900 pages


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and I had a horrible nightmare the other night!
> 
> I had a nightmare that babette only had one doe, and she was a big big kid. And she was a dark cou clair! Gosh, isn't that terrible?! ONE BABY! Perish the thought! Bad dream.
> 
> Hope that doesn't happen!


My bet is on triplet doelings. Two cou noirs and a pied


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know.... two broken cou clairs normally make cou clairs or cou blancs ...., not too sure on the triplets either, unless I do something crazy like PG600 her!
:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You can always dream right? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> we are at 900 pages


And the past 400 pages or more is our chatting! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And the past 400 pages or more is our chatting! :ROFL:


 And they said we'd never amount to anything!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And the past 400 pages or more is our chatting! :ROFL:


I'd think closer to 500


----------



## NubianFan

I am only making this post to get us to 9000 replies


----------



## NubianFan

Jill, must have gotten Pizza or Hay or both...


----------



## goathiker

Nope still waiting. Getting grouchy


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, so Lacie, your breeding Babette to Goober? :lol: I'm a little behind


----------



## NubianFan

I get grouchy too if I don't eat on time, my blood sugar drops and I am not very much fun to be around. My daughter does the same thing and when we are on trips my mom will tell us, "girls it is time we stop and eat, y'all are getting grouchy"


----------



## goathiker

Yep, same here. I found my long johns though.


----------



## NubianFan

:stars:


goathiker said:


> Yep, same here. I found my long johns though.


where are you going hiking tomorrow?


----------



## goathiker

On the beach...In 50 mile an hour wind. I'm nuts right?


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I'm going to bed... almost midnight... need to wake up tomorrow.. see y'all later


----------



## NubianFan

LOL maybe just a little. What are the temps there like? My nephew lives in Seattle, are you a long way from there? Like hours?


----------



## NubianFan

Night Emma


----------



## goathiker

About 6 hours. It's going to be upper 50's, just really wet. Maybe the storm will bring some neat stuff in though.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Emma


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter wants to be a marine biologist and unlike most kids that dream of that she doesn't want to study dolphins or sea lions. She is into worms and small organisms. So she really wants to go look through tide pools. We were going to go see my nephew this summer and drive somewhere and let her do just that, but I couldn't afford the plane tickets in the end. Sooooo.... maybe we will get to soon. I think it would be fascinating myself.


----------



## goathiker

That's an ambitious dream. There are a lot of cool things in the ocean. We're discovering more all the time.


----------



## NubianFan

She has wanted to be one since she was three. At three she could tell you more about ocean animals than most adults know. She went on a gifted and talented trip to the Gulf shores research lab and impressed one of the marine biologists that was working with the kids. She said the names of animals that I had no clue she knew anything about. I got her a microscope for her birthday last year she spent the whole year taking pond water samples and studying them. She could show me and name what was on the slide. She begged me to let her take her microscope when we went to florida in august. As soon as she put the first water sample on the slide she yelled "hey mom I found a shelled amoeba" I didn't even know there were shelled amoebas. She is fascinated by polykeet worms. She can name all the different types. She makes straight A's so I really think she can do it if she will just stay focused on it and not let teenage stuff get in the way.


----------



## NubianFan

I was looking at the horse but I am scared for the little goat!!!! You have to look at all the pictures to see it. He is so tiny I am afraid he will get stepped on!! 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4093618578.html .


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's scary, brand new baby.
The horse doesn't look like it's ever been shod (if that's a concern where you are)


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I was just looking, I have four and to be honest I wouldn't mind selling two of them. I always look at the gaited horses though, because I might buy if it was a really good one and sell one of mine. That horse isn't what I am looking for really. That baby Nubian looks like it could be trampled very easily. Hopefully that is a careful horse.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok, well I gotta get to bed. So we can pumpkin pick tomorrow. Night


----------



## goathiker

I would love to have a horse again. Not likely to happen though. I enjoyed them while we could have them though. Mine was a Saddlebred/Pinto mix. Talk about an extended trot. It was like floating. She was such a nut in the pasture though. Constantly getting cut on nothing.


----------



## goathiker

Good Night sleep well...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Wait, so Lacie, your breeding Babette to Goober? :lol: I'm a little behind


That would be the plan yes.... I updated the breeding plans page and the waiting list. And I think my plan for Peeps at the moment is just getting her bred this year, instead of trying to AI to an expensive buck, I want to see if she will settle on a live cover first, before I throw a ton of money into AIing her and having her never settle. IF she does settle this year, I'll try to AI her next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good Night everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... Here is our new farm sign to hang on the barn... Yah... The goat kinda looks like a camel... But it's better then nothing I guess.... I even showed her a picture of one of our goats and that's what she came out with lol! Oh well


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is cute, even if it is a camel goat. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

That's cute Skyla!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be the plan yes.... I updated the breeding plans page and the waiting list.


:doh: Of course...


----------



## NubianFan

ok see everyone later off in search of the great pumpkin


----------



## Emzi00

See ya :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello world! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie! 
I just told my mom about me wanting a baby from you... she looked like I just dropped a bomb on her :lol: She just wasn't expecting it... lots of questions she did ask.. I didn't get a no though


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you still here? :lol: 
Or is this a part of your diabolical plan? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  
I like it, just wish the goat looked a little better  this is the pic I showed her ROFL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go get some pics of Bitsy for y'all


----------



## NubianFan

I am sweaty....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi y'all! I ban not being able to play soccer


----------



## emilieanne

I ban y'all cause you should check out my show thread!!!!(;


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because idk where it's at!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks guys
> I like it, just wish the goat looked a little better  this is the pic I showed her ROFL!


I must say, I think she saw something we're not seeing! :lol: Oh, well.  
Y'all wrote six pages while I was away!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: I agree Sarah! Maybe every goat looks like that and we goat lovers love then too much to see their camelness, or any flaws!


----------



## emilieanne

It's in show circuit. 
Called first show of this season.


----------



## Emzi00

Goodness, I'm trying to learn these scorecards... it isn't easy..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw Emma, scorecards are easy!


----------



## Emzi00

Fine  if you say so....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I memorized them all this summer!

They're easy, I assure you!


----------



## Emzi00

It's so much to remember!  And I want to show more next year! I don't know if I can do this... that's a lot of stuff to memorize..


----------



## Texaslass

'S up, peeps? :shades:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want to do a couple shows next year too, besides the county fair... Like that'll happen!


----------



## Emzi00

What is up, Sarah, is you're stalking me


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want to do a couple shows next year too, besides the county fair... Like that'll happen!


Are your goats registered? I wasn't sure... if they aren't you could register them as NOA and show in an ADGA show.. there was one in Michigan this last summer, I'm hoping there will be next year too, that's one that I really want to go to... and I saw on the thing that ADGA sent (pamphlet thing) something where youth got to judge at like the annual convention or something like that... sounded interesting..


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What is up, Sarah, is you're stalking me


What?! How? When?! I'm innocent!!!

Seriously, IDK what you're talking about! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You liked one of my posts on another thread... I'm joking it was no big deal


----------



## Texaslass

I don't even remember, lol. :lol: It's still a rainforest here. Where's the drooping wilted emoticon I need? :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Ha! Our weather is actually nice! It's warm out today..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Are your goats registered? I wasn't sure... if they aren't you could register them as NOA and show in an ADGA show.. there was one in Michigan this last summer, I'm hoping there will be next year too, that's one that I really want to go to... and I saw on the thing that ADGA sent (pamphlet thing) something where youth got to judge at like the annual convention or something like that... sounded interesting..


Yeah they're registered... Well tell me if you find anything! We could end up showing together!!!! That'd be so cool! And the youth getting to judge, that sounds really interesting! I want to go to a show, even if I can't show.


----------



## Emzi00

This is the one thing.. I'll let you know when I find out about that show.. I think they put up a new list at the beginning of every year... it'd be SO cool if we got to show together!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yes!!! Thr would be so cool if we showed together! Thanks, just let me know if you see anything!

Cowboy boots and athletic shorts, the perfect description of me!


----------



## Emzi00

Nice boots :drool: :lol:
I'll let you know if I see anything :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass

Ew, cowboy boots are so.. pointy! :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Emma, I think you REALLY should do that! That would be awesome! 
I want to become an ADGA judge when I get a tad older! 
I think it'll help me grow my herd & learn a lot.


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie, I REALLY want to! But... I need more experience before I do something like that, and I still need to understand the whole "front end assembly" thing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ew, cowboy boots are so.. pointy! :lol:


Mine aren't! 
Lacie never did show us those boots she got  :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> Emilie, I REALLY want to! But... I need more experience before I do something like that, and I still need to understand the whole "front end assembly" thing :lol:


You said it yourself......
needing more experience. 
You can only get that if you do it a few times first lol. 
If that makes sense....


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it makes sense 
I'd at least want to go to a few more shows before I try something like that. I've only been to/in one, and that was the county fair... which isn't really for dairy goats, mainly pygmies


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Mine aren't!
> Lacie never did show us those boots she got  :lol:


Good! :lol:
And yeah, Lacie! We want to see your boots!


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, it makes sense  I'd at least want to go to a few more shows before I try something like that. I've only been to/in one, and that was the county fair... which isn't really for dairy goats, mainly pygmies


Haha, I've done a goat judging contest (without the oral explanations). It was pretty fun. But I had slept in the goat barn ( I was also showing) and with alllll those goats yelling & me freezing in the middle of February with no blankets-I didn't sleep. 
So I didn't try very hard. Didn't place!(; 
I'm going to go try again in February, same place, and see how I do!(;


----------



## Emzi00

lol, so I judged that buck.. you know which one.. you stalker


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Haha, I've done a goat judging contest (without the oral explanations). It was pretty fun. But I had slept in the goat barn ( I was also showing) and with alllll those goats yelling & me freezing in the middle of February with no blankets-I didn't sleep.
> So I didn't try very hard. Didn't place!(;
> I'm going to go try again in February, same place, and see how I do!(;


 That's cool! I wonder if there is anything like that near me..


----------



## Emzi00

Did all the life die on here?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah, my boots aren't that pointy, they jut look that way!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry I was at TSC


----------



## Emzi00

I love TSC! Except when I have to spend $100 on feed..


----------



## Texaslass

ME TOO!!
Sarah, it's ok, I don't mind cowboy boots, pointy boots just aren't quite my style.  I LOVE western gear though!


----------



## Emzi00

My mom has emerald green cowboy boots :lol: Fatbabys


----------



## Texaslass

BTW, I summed up my courage and talked to the guy myself -about the Nubians-.  I really don't like talking to *gulp* people. 
Anyway, he's only got about 7 goats now, he said, and they're all boer crosses. :/ So I guess I won't push it. Once I get all my (our) goats tested, then I'll think about adding, not yet.
I would like a meat goat doe one day, but I haven't decided which breed yet. It kind of bugs me that EVERYONE around here has Boers. Nothing wrong with Boers, but there's all those other breeds too! Like Savanna, those are cool, and Myotonic....


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, when you get on I need a grade on that buck I judged


----------



## Texaslass

Ok, what is a fatbaby???


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> BTW, I summed up my courage and talked to the guy myself -about the Nubians-.  I really don't like talking to *gulp* people.
> Anyway, he's only got about 7 goats now, he said, and they're all boer crosses. :/ So I guess I won't push it. Once I get all my (our) goats tested, then I'll think about adding, not yet.
> I would like a meat goat doe one day, but I haven't decided which breed yet. It kind of bugs me that EVERYONE around here has Boers. Nothing wrong with Boers, but there's all those other breeds too! Like Savanna, those are cool, and Myotonic....


 Afraid of talking to people? :lol: Me too.
You forgot kikos... and I don't know about myotonics.. you'd have to find good lines. I want to get a boer doe before I move out, so I could show them and whatnot, but when I'm older and have goats again, I'd like to have some Spanish does, I like how they look


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Ok, what is a fatbaby???


 A style of boot  lol


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, Kiko, Spanish, Tennesee meat goats, Pygmies, I wasn't going to list them all, lol! :lol:
I know most of the names, but haven't researched the meat breeds much yet. I will when I am more serious. It's enough just learning more all the time about dairy goats.


----------



## Texaslass

And I know Pygmies aren't exactly a meat breed, but they can be.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, you forgot boer in that list you just made  :lol: 
There is so much to learn


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> That's cool! I wonder if there is anything like that near me..


There should be at a fair, typically the state fair.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool Emilie! I'll check that out! Thanks!


----------



## Emzi00

http://4h.msue.msu.edu/programs/animal_science/4h_goats
Sarah, you should look at this, on the right hand side, the state fair, I want to go to it  I like MSU, you should see if you could go


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello all! Whats going on over in that side of the country?


----------



## NubianFan

I am so angry right now...


----------



## Emzi00

Not much, but I'm sure in California I should be getting a grade on my judging  or maybe it's so bad that you don't need to bother :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yay, the powers back on!! Awesome afternoon, if you love storms.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I am so angry right now...


 What's wrong?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and about my boots, these are my jumper boots, and I cant find a picture anywhere of the other kind of boots i have and I'm too lazy to get up right now


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, you forgot boer in that list you just made  :lol:
> There is so much to learn


Oh stop it! :GAAH: I'm tired, okay! And I wasn't trying to list all of them. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am so angry right now...


:ROFL: Well....I see you said that the moment I got on here.....Trying to tell me something?......


----------



## Texaslass

Nice boots.  a little clunky, but they'd be great for doing chores in the winter.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong?


 I just don't like rude people. Especially rude people who travel in packs and pick on the weak, like wolves pulling down a sick deer. It makes me get my momma bear on.....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I just don't like rude people. Especially rude people who travel in packs and pick on the weak, like wolves pulling down a sick deer. It makes me get my momma bear on.....


 Oh yeah.. did you see what happened on Grace's thread... made me a bit angry.. that guy got on my nerves.. lol shhhh :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma if you are just showing in breed classes you don't have to know the score card  you need to know it to judge a goat obviously lol! But for showmanship as well  I don't know it very well.. Used to.. But haven't studied it in a long time lol! I don't like Fitting and Showmanship anyway so it doesn't hurt me none  lol!


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> I just don't like rude people. Especially rude people who travel in packs and pick on the weak, like wolves pulling down a sick deer. It makes me get my momma bear on.....


I have a feeling I know what you're talking about..... If so, GO AT IT MOMMA BEAR!  
If not then........ Roll your eyes and tell me to go to sleep lol.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma and Emilie sent you pm's telling you what I am angry about.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma if you are just showing in breed classes you don't have to know the score card  you need to know it to judge a goat obviously lol! But for showmanship as well  I don't know it very well.. Used to.. But haven't studied it in a long time lol! I don't like Fitting and Showmanship anyway so it doesn't hurt me none  lol!


 I like showmanship, I got 3rd my first time ever, but I think I would've placed higher if I would've known my scorecards. And I want to try judging too :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I want to know too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rude people are really annoying... I deal with too many of them :roll: 
Sorry your mad Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Well then, Lacie. No grade?   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like showmanship, I got 3rd my first time ever, but I think I would've placed higher if I would've known my scorecards. And I want to try judging too :lol:


I hate being user pressure.. I get nervous lol! And the whole score card leaves my head when I walk into the ring lol! Idk.. Maybe I'll try again next year.. There aren't many shows that have showmanship classes... And I'm too old for 4-H so I can't do it at the fairs lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well then, Lacie. No grade?   :lol:


Well... how do you think you did? There, now you're in the hot seat, not so fun is it?! :lol: I dont know, I guess you can have a B-


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, I don't mind brutal truth, it helps in the end


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sent you a pm Jill


----------



## Emzi00

But really, next time tell me that I did bad :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mwuahaha


----------



## NubianFan

Guys before I explode lets talk about some good stuff. My daughter and I put up our fall display, we got 5 straw bales and a white pumpkin, blue pumpkin, cow pumpkin, and traditional orange pumpkin, two green and white large gourds and a huge Cushaw squash, some mini pumpkins and some brightly colored gourds that dad grew and made a cute display


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man I'm feelin' left out here Leslie  lol! Just kidding  you don't have to tell me


----------



## NubianFan

I took a picture before I had all the gourds on it and if I can get it to load I will post it.


----------



## Emzi00

That's cool Leslie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have some pig pictures to cheer you up  

Meet Bacon Bits AKA Bitsy 

Ain't she a cutie  she loves to be pet and scratched


----------



## NubianFan

awww I love pigs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine are cuter  lol, she looks like a landrace, is that what she is?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't even know what kind she is lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Cute! Yum..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mine are cuter  lol, she looks like a landrace, is that what she is?


We posted at the same time lol!

It was her or a little brown spotted one from some other guy.. But he was the runt.. We went with the big one lol!

No clue what she is.. :shrug: she's a freezer pig that's what she is lol!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Cute! Yum..


Lol!! That's what I said! My moms like "you happy you will have your bacon again?" Me: "Heck yah!" ROFL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> http://4h.msue.msu.edu/programs/animal_science/4h_goats
> Sarah, you should look at this, on the right hand side, the state fair, I want to go to it  I like MSU, you should see if you could go


If you're talking to me- I like MSU too! I should see if I can go, I'll keep it on the calendar!


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all smoke your own bacon and cure it our have it done? We used to have a smoke house. One day it burnt down, no lie LOL


----------



## goathiker

Dogs in the baby jump toy, how can you not cheer up?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well....I see you said that the moment I got on here.....Trying to tell me something?......


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> If you're talking to me- I like MSU too! I should see if I can go, I'll keep it on the calendar!


 Nooo I'm talking to the Sarah that lives in Texas about a show at Michigan State *intense sarcasm* :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL those dogs are adorable. I want to get my wire haired terrier a Halloween costume. He is tiny though, I found one I like today but it would drown him in fabric, he has to wear the extra small sweaters.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Nooo I'm talking to the Sarah that lives in Texas about a show at Michigan State *intense sarcasm* :ROFL:


Haha, that's what I thought but then common sense hit me, and I was like "why would she be telling her about a show here?"
Now real sense hit me and I thought "duh, it's Emma!"

I'm loving MSU's 4-H program thingy! There was a 4-H night and if you were in 4-H you got free tickets for an MSU girls bball game! Naturally, I went, and it was awesome!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Leslie, what happened? Sorry you're mad  I hate inconsiderate jerks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Dogs in the baby jump toy, how can you not cheer up?


 :ROFL: They would get along perfectly with my boer doeling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This boer doeling^^


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This boer doeling^^


Awh!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Do y'all smoke your own bacon and cure it our have it done? We used to have a smoke house. One day it burnt down, no lie LOL


We have it done for us...

LOL! That's not cool! Guess it really was a smoke house then huh! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This boer doeling^^


 What is that laying down in the corner?! Lol, it looks dead..


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We have it done for us...
> 
> LOL! That's not cool! Guess it really was a smoke house then huh! :ROFL:


It was over 50 years old when it burnt and had been used many many years. When it burnt it was no longer in use. But yeah, we all made that joke we were like it really is a smoke house now!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm guessing another goat lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I lied! It's a dog itching it's butt! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> What is that laying down in the corner?! Lol, it looks dead..


A dog.....a live one at that, just biting at fleas.... :lol: You are talking about the white and tan thing right? Lol, seeing something I dont see?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> It was over 50 years old when it burnt and had been used many many years. When it burnt it was no longer in use. But yeah, we all made that joke we were like it really is a smoke house now!!


Lol!! That's too funny!

We only smoke the bacon and like one ham cause it gets pricey! 
I love having our own fresh pork! Soo good! I want to do a cow! But idk.. I really like cows.. Not sure I could keep one that long then eat it...


----------



## goathiker

Kayla's going to be a shark for Halloween.


----------



## Emzi00

My first thought was a dead deer :lol: But then I thought.. Why would Lacie have a dead deer?!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A dog.....a live one at that, just biting at fleas.... :lol: You are talking about the white and tan thing right? Lol, seeing something I dont see?


 Yeah that thing.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My first thought was a dead deer :lol: But then I thought.. Why would Lacie have a dead deer?!


Hahah!! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> My first thought was a dead deer :lol: But then I thought.. Why would Lacie have a dead deer?!


WHAT!?! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh goodness! I have had pet deer before. And my dad had one that lived with his hound dogs, it slept in the house on the couch.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I got a new phone...I dont really like it.....


----------



## Emzi00

Same number? I swear if I have to memorize another...


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well....I see you said that the moment I got on here.....Trying to tell me something?......


 I just now saw this, oh gosh no, I can pm you details I have pm'd everyone else LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> What is that laying down in the corner?! Lol, it looks dead..


Only you would notice that Emma!


----------



## goathiker

My neighbors tree decided to come live with us...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Only you would notice that Emma!


 I notice a lot of things 
But apparently not the right things while judging :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> My neighbors tree decided to come live with us...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> My neighbors tree decided to come live with us...


Yikes! That happened to us, we only have one "neighbor" but he doesn't live in his house, he lives with his wife in her house, idk the whole story, but basically it's an abandoned house that he comes to like bi-monthly... He had a huge tree fall and it went across the whole road... It was a disaster! I remember vividly sitting on the porch steps with my brother petting the kittens, hearing loud popping noises like gunshots, and screaming "RUN!" At the top of my lungs. Then I just sprinted away, carrying a poor little kitten. I made it all the way to the fenceline before I stopped. The poor kitten's heart was beating so fast!


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> I just now saw this, oh gosh no, I can pm you details I have pm'd everyone else LOL


Except me!   JK don't have to.
Though I am getting curious...


----------



## Emzi00

We had a big tree fall during a bad storm this year in our yard... free firewood


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> My neighbors tree decided to come live with us...


Oh Crud... Did it do much damage? It is pouring rain here now, that reminds me how did the beach hike go today, in the storm?


----------



## Texaslass

I am going to sleep with the goats in the hay feeder....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love sleeping with my goaties


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I am going to sleep with the goats in the hay feeder....


Seriously??? I sometimes really want to, but the mice keep me from doing so... Anyone have tips?


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, have fun! lol, goats are warm..


----------



## Texaslass

Hehe, I was kidding, I never have actually spent the whole night out there, but I would love to!
It's just the house is a bit...stressful right now. Being wet does not improve moral at all. :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Seriously??? I sometimes really want to, but the mice keep me from doing so... Anyone have tips?


 Take like a cot or something... or you could do it my way and shoot them all for fun


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Take like a cot or something... or you could do it my way and shoot them all for fun


Haha.... I've thought about building a bunk type thing down there, then just bringing this thingy in our basement that keeps mice and bats away (it like chirps and stuff) but idk... Maybe in the winter when all the mice are dead or hibernating or something


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie and Sarah T check your inboxes


----------



## NubianFan

I want to have a weinie roast at the pond and camp out up there but afraid the coyotes, wolves, and cougars will eat me. I might be tasty to a cougar, not sure.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Oh Crud... Did it do much damage? It is pouring rain here now, that reminds me how did the beach hike go today, in the storm?


 Nothing seems to be leaking, the fence took the force of it. I'll check it out better tomorrow. SOLV canceled the beach clean up. I think that they were wise in that decision. Driving would be very dangerous.

DH got so fed up he went to bed at 6:00 silly guy. Doesn't see the funny side of this stuff. Goats are safe, chickens are safe, I'm having fun...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha mmmm Leslie meat!  -cougars everywhere


Jk


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I want to have a weinie roast at the pond and camp out up there but afraid the coyotes, wolves, and cougars will eat me. I might be tasty to a cougar, not sure.


Hunted animals don't hunt people.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Lacie and Sarah T check your inboxes


I did. 
Ha, so I'm "Sarah T" now? :lol: It kind of sounds like a black name, lol. I need some bling or something.  :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I like rainy nights, as long as no tornadoes


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to bed (probably) lol off the computer I go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to go to bed too.. 
I am going to pick up Hallie tomorrow!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Hunted animals don't hunt people.


We've had cougar scat around the concrete apron of mom and dads pool in there yard, so they aren't very fearful. My daughter saw one trying to get our horse Navigator but he is a big strong horse and fought it off. And I have heard wolves around my yard. I have seen wolves nearby but not right at the yard. 
We would probably be fine but I would definitely take a rifle.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> I did.
> Ha, so I'm "Sarah T" now? :lol: It kind of sounds like a black name, lol. I need some bling or something.  :slapfloor:


I agree, like mr T  I like it, it suits you!  :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Rifle is long range...take a pistol as well. I have slept outside more than in. You didn't mention the one thing that scares the bejeebers out of me, so, you should be fine.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I need to go to bed too..
> I am going to pick up Hallie tomorrow!


YAYYYY! We need lots of pictures!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

bear?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You'll get some  hehe!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Rifle is long range...take a pistol as well. I have slept outside more than in. You didn't mention the one thing that scares the bejeebers out of me, so, you should be fine.


What scares the bejeebers outta you Jill?

I should turn in too, I have to get up early tomorrow! My parents aren't going to be happy...


----------



## goathiker

Got it...We have big cinnamons here. They don't respect much.


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> What scares the bejeebers outta you Jill?


Bigfoot


----------



## NubianFan

We just have small black bear. They really are rare to see they really try to stay to themselves. They aren't aggressive like grizzlies either.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Bigfoot


Haha :ROFL: Sasquatch is who scares me


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Bigfoot


My Nephew that lives in Seattle is 6'6" and wears a size 15 shoe, he is big foot.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe it is 10 pm here already. Where did today go?


----------



## goathiker

At least we don't have skunk apes or Yetis. Oh, Bigfoot does exist, you should talk to some of the loggers around here.


----------



## goathiker

He might qualify Leslie


----------



## Texaslass

Good night guys, gtg to bed sometime!! :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> At least we don't have skunk apes or Yetis. Oh, Bigfoot does exist, you should talk to some of the loggers around here.


I would like to actually. I have always been open minded about this. I think it may be some kind of large primate species. I know some people will think I am crazy for saying that, and I am not saying it is, I just am open to the possibility.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sarah T  Don't forget your bling....


----------



## goathiker

Ah, I could tell you stories. This E-mail address will be here for 10 minutes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna hear the stories too! 

I don't really believe in big foot.. But I'm always fascinated by the stories.. I'm sure the people see something.. What it is I don't know.. I just think.. Idk really what I think lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Memorized it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So we supposed to email you if we wanna hear the stories Jill?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Memorized it! :lol:


Haha!! :ROFL: that's how her PI mind works :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

I sent you an email Jill


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is funny how everyone came out of the woodwork when Jill posted her email address. Kinda like bigfoots emerging from the forest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Yep, I used to have a photographic memory, but a few head injuries later, and its not as great as it was, but still works sometimes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's been more then ten minuets and her email is still up! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Lacie!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just saw this pic, I didnt know they fed calves like that! Its so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cute!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, the resident bigfoot decided to come out of his cave and cook? Okay guys you're all having too much fun.


----------



## Delilah

We just got back from a 6 hour round trip to get my Togg buck. We brought him home but he's going to need some conditioning, he's under weight and most likely has worms, and just to be safe my mom wants to treat him for Cocci. So basically I can't tell anything conformation wise on him until we get some weight on him, he's two and weighs less than my yearling doe who weighs 100 and something pounds. I can't decide if I want to breed her as soon as she comes in hear or wait until he's in better shape....hmmm, any ideas?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably needs copper too if hes like that... Round of shots and supplements, worm good, and feed him well, and he should pack on the weight. I'm having a hard time picturing a full grown buck weighing less than 100lbs though, he must be a skeleton... how is he standing? 

But he can breed her on her next heat.


----------



## Delilah

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Probably needs copper too if hes like that... Round of shots and supplements, worm good, and feed him well, and he should pack on the weight. I'm having a hard time picturing a full grown buck weighing less than 100lbs though, he must be a skeleton... how is he standing?
> 
> But he can breed her on her next heat.


He is if you feel his sides he has a lot of hair so it covers it for the most part. Standing? He seems to be standing fine to me, he has almost no muscle tone. I meant yearling, I didn't realize I put two year. Thanks for mentioning the copper I didn't think of that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! Lol, you put 2 and I'm thinking about the size my 2 year old bucks normally are, and that just wasnt clicking, lol, but a year old makes more sence. 
So on my list would be,
Copper
BoSe
CD&T
Wormer
Loose minerals
A boat load of hay
Some calf manna and grain (or some good feed)
and some lovin 

Maybe consider Multimin 90


----------



## Delilah

Haha yeah! I'm so glad he's already pretty tame that'll make things a little bit easier. The buck they had there which was my bucks dad was huge and as he walked he looks uphill, and he had this huge nose and head I thought he looked a lot like a Moose.


----------



## NubianFan

hey Skyla it is pancake time!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No pancakes for me tonight! Lol! Not at 12 in the morning! LOL! 
Maybe for breakfast if I have time before we leave  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Pancakes should be eaten at 12 in the morning they are a breakfast food right? LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, they should be at 3am, when you are alone


----------



## goathiker

Ah but for me it's fried potatoes with cheese and egg time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I don't think my parents would appreciate me waking them
Up by clanging stuff and turning lights on lol! 

I should get to bed... Busy day tomorrow.. Driving down to CT to pick up my baby Hallie!  SOOO excited!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Ah but for me it's fried potatoes with cheese and egg time


Oh that sounds REALLY good!! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla congrats on getting Hallie tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds awesome Jill, I had a chicken lasagna....it was awful....picked it up from walmart, never again! Homemade all the way!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Ah but for me it's fried potatoes with cheese and egg time


yummmm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla congrats on getting Hallie tomorrow.


Night 

Thanks!  I'm so beyond excited right now! (The reason I'm still awake lol! Too excited to sleep!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But really going to bed now! 
And I have a Mtn. Dew on stand by for tomorrow cause I'm gonna be wiped lol!


----------



## goathiker

Good night


----------



## NubianFan

I am finally beginning to get sleepy.


----------



## goathiker

I'm talking dh into telling his dad's stories. I have a few but, not as good. I talk to you tomorrow. G' Night


----------



## NubianFan

Okay just whenever you get the chance. Have a good night.


----------



## goathiker

You too. We're in the eye of the storm right now. So quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Emzi00

:angry: :GAAH: :hair:  :tear: *curls up in a ball shaking*
Okay, cool, calm, and collected now


----------



## NubianFan

What's sa matter dawling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Problems?


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing, I'm fine. Just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alrighty then...... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Here is the fall display we made, nevermind the car and the house in the background. Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks awesome Leslie! But wheres the scarecrows!?


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Here is the fall display we made, nevermind the car and the house in the background. Yay!


It's beautiful!


----------



## Emzi00

Fluffy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NO CATS!! What did I tell you! :angry: :GAAH: 

:lol: Yeah, it's fluffy.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awww Emma he (she?) looks just like one of my 3 legged cats!


----------



## Emzi00

That's a he. 
Lol, Lacie, you may find a cat waiting for you on your pillow tonight


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Um, what? Why does your cat only have 3 legs?.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's a he.
> Lol, Lacie, you may find a cat waiting for you on your pillow tonight


No, no, NOOOOO! I already have all kinds of problems with the ones I have! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's okay then... I'll just keep these ones... lol, my cats haven't been around lately, so maybe I can talk my parents into keeping at least the one..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good, less cats for me 

I now must take my leave and do something productive for the day, I havent even gotten out of bed yet


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Um, what? Why does your cat only have 3 legs?.....


Haha you don't know this story??? I thought I told you guys! I was mad at him so I just sliced it off clean!

Jkjkjkjkjk

We had a litter of kittens and two were conjoined at the foot. They broke apart after a couple days, but then their legs that were conjoined just like... Blackened and shriveled up  it was sad. But they're fine, they don't know life differently! From a distance if you just see them running they look like normal kitties  they run and play with their sister, who has 4 functional legs


----------



## NubianFan

that's a cute kitten


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I now must take my leave and do something productive for the day, I havent even gotten out of bed yet


What?!?!?!!!
Be productive?!?!!!
How could you not get out of bed by now?!?? 
It's like nine over there!!


----------



## Texaslass

Hey everybody! Forgot it was Sunday and y'all would be around. 

I'm making beef ribs, mushrooms and onions, bean, rice and salad for lunch! 

It's a little cooler today, so it feels better even though it is still humid. :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha you don't know this story??? I thought I told you guys! I was mad at him so I just sliced it off clean!
> 
> Jkjkjkjkjk
> 
> We had a litter of kittens and two were conjoined at the foot. They broke apart after a couple days, but then their legs that were conjoined just like... Blackened and shriveled up  it was sad. But they're fine, they don't know life differently! From a distance if you just see them running they look like normal kitties  they run and play with their sister, who has 4 functional legs


wow really weird, life is funny isn't it?


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> Hey everybody! Forgot it was Sunday and y'all would be around.
> 
> I'm making beef ribs, mushrooms and onions, bean, rice and salad for lunch!
> 
> It's a little cooler today, so it feels better even though it is still humid. :dance:


 YUM!! I wish I was at your house for lunch!


----------



## Emzi00

^^ Me too!


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I need to go too. I should be back later.


----------



## NubianFan

Well guys I have to go to my university's library and research some journal articles for my papers due in the next couple of weeks. So I won't be on for a while today. I hate homework but I graduate in December so I gotta bear with it a little while longer.


----------



## Texaslass

Where is everybody now?


----------



## scooter206

Driving


----------



## usamagoat

i ban scooter206 for not playing the right game


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban usamagoat because nobody plays the game anymore, and the only productive thing I did today was email a lady in Australia about having her export 2 pups to me


----------



## emilieanne

Two pups of what? 
I have to bring my doe back to the old guy but I don't want to 

Lacie, can I PM you for some advice?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Australian Cattle Dog pups, the American lines are ruined, I want to go back to the original lines, and it took me 3 hours of searching the web to find just that one breeder in Australia! :GAAH:

And of course, you can PM/Email me.


----------



## emilieanne

Aww! That's AWESOME! 
I'm kinda wanting a mini Australian shepherd... Like I'd ever get one still living with my mom lol


----------



## Emzi00

Ooh, I want a puppy 
I like looking at the pictures of Lacie's puppies on her site :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is the breeder in Australia site, love her dogs! I kinda like the pup they have for sale, King Richard  He's a cutie
http://turrella.com/index.asp


----------



## Texaslass

I have to clean my room in a minute (I actually want to-it needs it pretty bad. lol)
Just sayin' hi. : )


----------



## Emzi00

What a cutie!
I think you need him Lacie


----------



## Texaslass

Um, we get it Emma, she needs the dog. :laugh: Just messing with you.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm looking for a red male to replace my daughters old one. (she had Patch since she was 4 and he went missing a few years ago, not sure if he was stolen or what, but Thor gained about 40lbs right when Patch went missing and I swore for years that Thor ate Patch, because a dog just doesnt go missing and the other gains the weight of another dog right when that happens!)


----------



## Emzi00

Red? Hmmm...


----------



## Texaslass

That's weird, Lacie. :scratch: Makes no sense! :lol:
I'm not a big fan of cattle dogs, but that's cause my aunt used to have one that was exceedingly fat and kind of psycho too. She would give everyone the evil eye if they didn't treat her like a queen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, red, cattle dogs come in two colors, red and blue, sometimes you end up with a tri color that is both red and blue, but those arent really liked by anybody.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> That's weird, Lacie. :scratch: Makes no sense! :lol:
> I'm not a big fan of cattle dogs, but that's cause my aunt used to have one that was exceedingly fat and kind of psycho too. She would give everyone the evil eye if they didn't treat her like a queen.


Sounds like my dog princess, lol. The good lines (aka the ones from australia) are the best ones ever! One of my red females, Sorchia, her granddam is from australia. 
Very leary around unknown people though. They know whos good and whos bad


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, she was a very suspicious dog-but I think she was mistreated by some kids before my aunt got her, so that was part of it. She really couldn't be trusted around kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cattle dogs really shouldnt be trusted around kids much anyways, kids are always running around and the breeds job is to chase and nip, so kids can often get nipped if nobody is watching the dog. Might have never been mistreated, could have just been her, never know :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well yeah, red, cattle dogs come in two colors, red and blue, sometimes you end up with a tri color that is both red and blue, but those arent really liked by anybody.


I know :lol: My cousin used to have a blue, and they place I ride horse at has a red. 
I guess I'm part of that group.of nobodies that like the tri colors


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I like tricolors Emma!


----------



## Texaslass

I've never seen a tricolor cattle dog, but I love tricolor Australian Shepherds!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love any Australian shepherds  but especially tricolor


----------



## Emzi00

I like almost any big dog, very very few little dogs do I like :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a tri color heeler, they normally have more blue and more mixed together colors but this is one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Look up boo Pomeranian and fall in love


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So adorable!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I like that one :lol:

Sarah, I've seen boo before, cute dog, but big dogs snuggle better than little dogs and a girl has got to have a good snuggle buddy


----------



## NubianFan

I lucked out and got three big pkgs of lamb shoulder chops. YUMMY


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, I like that one :lol:
> 
> Sarah, I've seen boo before, cute dog, but big dogs snuggle better than little dogs and a girl has got to have a good snuggle buddy


True, true. I like big dogs better too, but little dogs aren't all bad


----------



## NubianFan

And I want an Australian shepherd. I have noticed heelers are very loyal to their family or person and very suspicious of everyone else. Very territorial.


----------



## Emzi00

My favorite dog was my dog Missy that we had for 15 years, she was a husky/ terrier cross, couldn't trust her off leash and she killed cats, but she was a good dog.


----------



## NubianFan

My favorite dog was Blacky she was a German shepherd, my second favorite was Ivory he was a spitz, they call them American eskimo dogs now, but back then they just called them spitz. My third favorite was Mickey he was half blue tick hound half English Setter, and then I really loved Digger my Schnauzer but he was only with me a year before he was hit by a car.


----------



## Emzi00

My second favorite dog was my dog Boon, he was a black lab, he had kidney stones and died of lung cancer.


----------



## NubianFan

that is sad


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite dog was a german shepherd named Hobo. I had him when I was a toddler, maybe 1 and a 1/2, 2 years old. Nobody watched me much when I was a kid, and I fell in the water ditches a lot, wondering around, because nobody watched me! Anyway, he always jumped in and I'd grab onto his fur and he'd pull me out of the water. Best dog ever, but my parents got rid of him after a while. 
Next favorite one was Brawn, he was a 135lb german shepherd I raised from a baby and trained him in personal protection, he was awesome


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I feel so left out, I've. Never had a dog


----------



## Emzi00

My third favorite was a white german shepard that my cousins had, and my fourth would be the wolf dog my other cousins had when I was little, it was HUGE!!


----------



## NubianFan

broiling lamb chops:dance:


----------



## Emzi00

Yumm!


----------



## Texaslass

I've never had my own dog, but we've had 3 family dogs over the years, and my sister had had 2, so 5 in all, but all separately. We always ended up giving them away for one reason or another. My absolute fave was our black and tan German shepherd female. She was SO smart! And even though she was super high-energy she was never aggressive in any way; she was just awesome. 
Except for one thing-she really wouldn't ever cuddle at all. She was just too high energy, never calmed down, ever. That always made me kinda sad, cause she was sool in every other way.


----------



## Emzi00

Sooo angry :angry: :GAAH:


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh what's wrong?


----------



## Emzi00

I just read some stuff (being a bit obsessive right now) and it's making me mad, frustrated, stuff like that :hair:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What'd u read? PM me  sorry you're angry


Well I just did an INTENSE workout. So I've been out with my concussion, and I start practicing again tomorrow. Idk what motivated me, I think it was my anger at not being able to play either games this weekend, and having to watch. :GAAH: :angry: :hair:
So when I got home I put on my cleats, went over by the goat pen because they help motivate me (they're great watchers, and they seem to urge me to keep going... And somehow they look like they're awed with my performance, which helps me immensely  )
So I just did a little juggling, nothing too hard core. Then I had to help my parents close the pool, so I helped them (my bro did too) and then did some pull-ups on the clothesline poles... 
I went inside and took off my sweats and my sweatshirt, and went back outside. 
Here's the crazy part. I went outside, in basically pitch darkness, and sprinted for 20 minutes. I only jogged twice, and those were for about 30 seconds each. 

It was so cute, the goats started pushing around their soccer ball while I did my moves and stuff  that's why I love them! 

Sorry for my rant, I'm just so fed up with no activity for this long, and decided to do something about it. And I wanted to tell you guys


----------



## NubianFan

Wish I had your energy Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa.. What a work out


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Leslie, do you want me to forward you what I sent Sarah, or should I just forget about it?


----------



## Delilah

I had quite the ride today, Lucy was in a bad mood today so we had fun...I fell off twice but didn't let her get away with anything! I have to admit I did have fun even though she was being a brat and when she wasnt being a brat it was even better lol! My back hurts now though!


----------



## Emzi00

Ouch! Sorry bout falling off.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma sure forward it


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I did.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie... Come out, come out where ever you are... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Wish I had your energy Sarah


Now I'm wiped! But I'm still going to go do an an workout!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are home! Hallie is SOOO sweet! I love her!!  she is the same size, maybe slightly bigger then Promise! Lol! Big girl  I knew she was going to end up bigger then Promise due to her lines.. But not quite so soon lol! 
I will post pictures tomorrow.. Bit right now, I am tired lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Woot! Woot!
Cool! Pictures... tomorrow? Really? Lol, okay, just get a lot of them  In your pjs...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sorry! I am tired she is tired and nervous so I let her settle in the best she could for the night... 
I'm not gonna get any set up pics right away  but if I'm in the pic I'll be in my PJs  just for you lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here I got these.. Not very good but better then nothing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool Skyla! I like the white on her. 

And on another note, I think Moons in heat, so I don't think retard bred her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We are home! Hallie is SOOO sweet! I love her!!  she is the same size, maybe slightly bigger then Promise! Lol! Big girl  I knew she was going to end up bigger then Promise due to her lines.. But not quite so soon lol!
> I will post pictures tomorrow.. Bit right now, I am tired lol!


Yay!!! I'm just as excited for hallie as you are! I'm incredibly jealous right now!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Sorry! I am tired she is tired and nervous so I let her settle in the best she could for the night...
> I'm not gonna get any set up pics right away  but if I'm in the pic I'll be in my PJs  just for you lol!


Yay! PJ's! We don't need set up pics, just pics! Cute ones pweeze!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 
I like the white too Lacie  it's pretty  she is soooo long! Wait till y'all see her! 

Lol Sarah! Don't worry I'll get some cute pics  her breeder wants pics too so I will have plenty


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yayyyyyy!!!  finished my ab workout. Spent an hour in one very long algebra problem and a science question. What kind of question is "Propose a way to find the density of air" !?!?!?!?! For 8th grade!? Seriously!? :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And on another note, I think Moons in heat, so I don't think retard bred her


"retard" :laugh: :ROFL:
If he were mine, he'd be in the freezer because of that.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's quite annoying Sarah! Lol!

Well.. I'm headed to bed guys :wave: talk to ya later


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez, it's 10:00  I'd better get to bed :ZZZ: :sleeping:


----------



## Emzi00

I have tomorrow off :laugh: I don't have to go to bed :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> "retard" :laugh: :ROFL:
> If he were mine, he'd be in the freezer because of that.. :lol:


Lol, well I call my boer buck far worse because he always gets his head stuck in the fence and this is the time of year he pees all over his face, I dont want to have to grab his face to get him out of the fence this time of year!

Goober is peeing all over his face now! I dont want to cuddle with him anymore :tears: Nehru is doing it too :mecry:
Ah, well, I knew it would happen sooner or later


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Oh, I imagine you would call him worse :lol:

 No more snuggling :tears:
Meanwhile in Michigan... snuggling all my critters... No smell... No pee...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha! Stealing my "meanwhile in california" bit are were? :slapfloor: Ah, to funny 

Meanwhile in California.....waiting on my freaking orders!!!!!!!!!!! :GAAH: :hair: :veryangry: :wallbang: :angry:   :tear: :sigh: :tears:  :mecry:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Oh, I imagine you would call him worse :lol:
> 
> No more snuggling :tears:
> Meanwhile in Michigan... snuggling all my critters... No smell... No pee...


Me too!


----------



## Emzi00

Yup! Just like those piggies I'm stealing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Meanwhile in Michigan, I'm going to sleep so my parents don't tell at me, I should've gone to bed an hour ago!


----------



## Emzi00

Mood swing Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if the boar figures out how to make baby pigs, I'll let you know, till then, the boar is a retard and I dont see piglets in the near future....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Mood swing Lacie? :lol:


Lil bit of one.... almost...lost my cool... But it's ok, I'm calm now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Wow, lots of retards at your place :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lil bit of one.... almost...lost my cool... But it's ok, I'm calm now :lol:


Almost? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

emzi00 said:


> wow, lots of retards at your place :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh...yeah.....yeah.........

 I just realized something! I can still snuggle with my Hankley! (lol, I call him hankley sometimes, it makes people so mad, because his name is HANK! :lol: )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Almost? :ROFL:


 Yeah! I was incredibly close to loosing it, you dont even know! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Aww 
Leslie came back just in time, I think Lacie needs some therapy :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

awww he is cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well who needs therapy when I have a perfectly good baby goat to snuggle with?


----------



## NubianFan

I've been here I have just been reading other stuff and watching a show on Netflix. What do you need therapy for Lacie? The retards at your place getting to you?


----------



## Emzi00

Her mood swings.. I'm sure it has to do with some deep emotional scars that have never gone away :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Besides I am not licensed to do therapy yet, you guys have to wait til about april .... You gotta hug goats or puppies or something til then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I've been here I have just been reading other stuff and watching a show on Netflix. What do you need therapy for Lacie? The retards at your place getting to you?


*Sniffle* No, I'm fine, it's just...the retards.... it gets overwhelming! :tears:  :mecry: Waaaahhhhhh! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Her mood swings.. I'm sure it has to do with some deep emotional scars that have never gone away :laugh:


That's just because she never found the page of enlightenment...


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Besides I am not licensed to do therapy yet, you guys have to wait til about april .... You gotta hug goats or puppies or something til then.


You could consider it practice, extra credit, extracurricular maybe.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Her mood swings.. I'm sure it has to do with some deep emotional scars that have never gone away :laugh:


You're right, you're right.... it was a sunny afternoon, on the 13th of April, 1965....I didnt get an ice cream.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're right, you're right.... it was a sunny afternoon, on the 13th of April, 1965....I didnt get an ice cream.....


Mhmm... and how did that make you feel?
:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Oh gosh! Y'all are too funny! Hahah!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It scarred me for life..... :ROFL:

Good news, one of the breeders from australia emailed me back, pups are $2k each :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla! I thought you were going to bed?!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It scarred me for life..... :ROFL:
> 
> Good news, one of the breeders from australia emailed me back, pups are $2k each :wahoo:


2K? Seriously? That seems like a lot... or is it not as much as I think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. I am/was.. Talking to Hallie's breeder.. Then looked on here and y'all had me Rollin! ROFL!
But, I'm really going to bed now! Night!


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> 2K? Seriously? That seems like a lot... or is it not as much as I think?


 That's about how much dogs go for around me! It's crazy! We got the dog we have now and paid $600 and that included shipping and all that stuff from TN! BIG price difference! Lol! 
People also pay $125+ for wethers around me too... Where some people are lucky to GIVE them away!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Night Skyla :wave:


Night


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!!!!!!!! Come back :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, night skyla.

Well yeah, it kind is a lot, but considering the american bred dogs are going for 2k+ for full breeding rights AFTER you show the dog and IF it earns a champion title, you can use them for breeding. But if it doesnt win a championship they are still half owners of the dog and you cant use them in your breeding program. Plus you have to have this huge discussion with them and whatnot, blah blah blah, etc. Anyone in the US who has registered dogs and they have raised even one litter they think they're the best out there.
It's retarded to me, I would rather buy a pup from some weirdo than buy one from people like that.

And after talking to the people in australia, it's a breath of fresh air, I can talk to them and we agree on things 
Their pups are 2k, but they come with full breeding rights, if I buy one, its mine end of story they arent co-owners, no restrictions, nothing! They also come with a health guarantee, 3 vet checks, eye, hip, and hearing testing, micro chipping, shots, wormings, and more. Wonderful I tell you!


----------



## NubianFan

ok guys sorry I have been so distracted but I have to go to bed now. Night


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie :wave:

Yeah Lacie, that makes sense


----------



## Emzi00

Laaaaaaacie!!!!!!!!!
Maaaaaaaaahhhh 
 :tear: :tears: :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Fine then, Lacie. Disown me, whatever.  I'm going to bed... or at least I'll try to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, sorry, still browsing more cattle dog sites


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh...yeah.....yeah.........
> 
> I just realized something! I can still snuggle with my Hankley! (lol, I call him hankley sometimes, it makes people so mad, because his name is HANK! :lol: )


I looooooooove the 3rd picture!


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys! 
Dilemma dilemma dilemma. Tough decisions! D:
Don't ya love em?? Lol 
So lacie, in a good mood now?(;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! 

I'm sick  feel funny, have a stuffed up/runny nose sorish throat, cough... It's spectacular... And I have to work almost 6hrs today.. :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: I hope you feel better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I hope so too  good thing is I have Tuesday and Wednesday off  so that's good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a Hallie picture for today


----------



## Emzi00

Awww 
She's a cutie! I don't like Lamanchas :lol: No offense..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Hey none taken as long as you don't mind me saying I don't really like Alpines lol! 

Though I do appreciate a beautiful animal so if I see a nice one I tend to drool  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol! I take serious offense! :slapfloor:
I just can't get past their ears, it freaks me out :lol:

And yeah, I do too 
I really do like her though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! :ROFL: They do to most people! I personally love the ears lol! And her wattles  lol! 

 
Why thank you  I happen to like her quite a bit myself  

Ok.. Off to take a shower.. Hopefully that will help me feel a bit better...


----------



## Emzi00

Bye :wave: *wails of sadness and despair* :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! 
I'm back


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why don't you have school today?


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I'm looking at Goober, well the baby pictures of him 
But I'm having a hard time picturing _that_ cute little baby _peeing _ on himself :laugh: 
So Lacie, I'm thinking you should go get some more up to date pictures   :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why don't you have school today?


"Professional development day" :shrug:
The teachers have to go, we don't :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Hey, sounds good to me! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, except that I have to stay home all day with my brother(I've mentioned that I hate him, right?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
But it's better then school right


----------



## Emzi00

No. I much prefer school. He is the only person I truly hate, that's saying something


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Well... Sorry! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, no need to be, I'll just spend all day either on here or out with the goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well there ya go


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, and stalking people :laugh: I could do that too :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, we all know your good at that ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie is better, apparently because she calls herself a PI, I suppose PI would look better if you had to go to court :laugh:
Lol, it's fun to do! You should try it sometime :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! 

Oh I have my ways  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Ok.. Gotta go.. They called me into work early...


----------



## Texaslass

*sputter* y'all wrote 8 pages in one night! I don't have time to read it all right now! :angry:  what am I gonna do ?


----------



## Emzi00

You're gonna stay here forever!  *Evil laugh*


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, come back :tears:
I miss you :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cool Skyla! I like the white on her.
> 
> And on another note, I think Moons in heat, so I don't think retard bred her


That's great! :ROFL: did you mean to call him retard or was it a typo? If so, it's very fitting! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, my aunts visiting, had to do stuff, now I'm catching up.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think it was a typo! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Don't leave me *sniffle* *sob*


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, well I call my boer buck far worse because he always gets his head stuck in the fence and this is the time of year he pees all over his face, I dont want to have to grab his face to get him out of the fence this time of year!
> 
> Goober is peeing all over his face now! I dont want to cuddle with him anymore :tears: Nehru is doing it too :mecry:
> Ah, well, I knew it would happen sooner or later


I know!  Storm has been being gross for a while now, makes me so sad. :tears: He's was so cute and soft! At least I know he's willing to do his job. :sigh:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm not leaving! It's just taking a long time to get through this!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haha! Stealing my "meanwhile in california" bit are were? :slapfloor: Ah, to funny
> 
> Meanwhile in California.....waiting on my freaking orders!!!!!!!!!!! :GAAH: :hair: :veryangry: :wallbang: :angry:   :tear: :sigh: :tears:  :mecry:


Haha, oh Lacie!  Everybody does the "meanwhile in...." :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Geesh, Sarah, I swear that over half of my liked posts are from you! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Well, same here! I'm pretty sure at least half of my likes are from you!! :ROFL: I have six new ones since logging in.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, then stop being so likeable! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

:laugh: :lol:
Okay, I'll try!  won't be easy, though! :ROFL:

Okay, I need to go now, don't get into any bloody battles with your brother!


----------



## Emzi00

I can't promise anything 
Bye  :tear: :tears:


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> Awww  She's a cutie! I don't like Lamanchas :lol: No offense..


Emma! I swear, you are my twin!!!!!!!!! 
Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome, Emilie!
Can Lacie be our mom? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello!  :stars: :wahoo: My lutalyse came this morning........but there's a catch.....I have to wait for my other box thats coming tomorrow to use it! :GAAH: (it has my box of syringes in it) they both come UPS why cant they just come at the same time when they are in the same place!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, morning Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, finally! Where have you been?! :lol: 

Morning....:wave:....:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, just to cheer you up, I might send you a picture of my cat :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I was out with the goats :lol: They need to eat too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

(there needs to be an "evil glare" or "narrows eyes" emoticon!) I dont like cats!!!! :angry: 

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I was out with the goats :lol: They need to eat too


Its almost 2pm back there! You just now fed them?


----------



## Emzi00

Then I'll send it 
She's my baby tho, so I won't let you have her!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its almost 2pm back there! You just now fed them?


I decided to sleep in... then I talked with Skyla and Sarah... then I had a bagel with cream cheese... so yeah...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, you crack me up! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello, hello....we meet again.... :shades:  

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Stop it!!! I just burst out laughing, my brother's in the room!


----------



## Texaslass

Aaahhhh!! I hate those kind of cats! That one has freaky eyes!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah, you missed out  My cat is hairier than that :lol: Hmmm... maybe I can get that picture on here onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do what I do! Email the picture on your phone to yourself, log into your email on the kindle, computer whatever, download the pic, then upload it here.

It's a process....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna look for some that are for sale now :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sooo bad as stuff like that :lol:
Sarah, you'll just have to go without


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What the heck kind of crap are these people on! I'm not paying $1500 for a cat! Shesh!


----------



## Emzi00

LSD, meth, acid.... :shrug:
Lol, jk


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well there goes my plan on having the coolest cat ever


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, start browsing animal shelters, rescues...


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah, you missed out  My cat is hairier than that :lol: Hmmm... maybe I can get that picture on here onder:


Missed out on what?
I saw your kitty, so cute!


----------



## Emzi00

Different kitty, lol Lacie and I were chatting.. Nm I guess then :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Did you convince Lacie to get a cat??!!


----------



## Texaslass

You changed your picture back, Emma ! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Did you convince Lacie to get a cat??!!


She wants a hairless one now :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Eeeewww!!!! Lol, only Lacie!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> You changed your picture back, Emma ! :shocked:


Yup, and I changed the way it faces too. 
You changed yours too.


----------



## Texaslass

Yep, this ones closer up.


----------



## Texaslass

Btw, I'm trying not to like everything so much, don't think I don't like stuff just cause I "like" it less often. :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

But..but... why.. *sad eyes* 
Lol, I seem to like everything that I even sorta like :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

Idk, just that I've already like stuff 1865 times! 

Whereas most people (like Lacie for example) only have like 600, 700 something like that. I just look silly! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

Whoops, hehe, I was looking at yours!  make that 2431!  Now I look sillier!


----------



## Emzi00

Haha!lol


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I have to go do stuff. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## usamagoat

hay i ban emzi00 for not playing the right game


----------



## Emzi00

I ban usamagoat because.. you can call me Emma  And nobody plays the game anymore :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Man that is one seriously scary looking cat....


----------



## Emzi00

Yup it sure is Leslie!
Lacie wants one because they're so creepy that she likes them :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Emma, that would be AWESOME if lacie was our mom!!!(; 
Lol I have the Nigerians, she has the alpines, and...... I feel bad:/ idk what you have. Other then cats!(; lol 
What kind of goats do YOU have?(;


----------



## Emzi00

I have Alpines :laugh:
You catch that Lacie? I think we're adopting you as our mom :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi00 said:


> I have Alpines :laugh: You catch that Lacie? I think we're adopting you as our mom :lol:


Well hey, y'all can inner breed and get new lines!(;


----------



## NubianFan

There were some French Alpines for sale on craigslist here, that is the first time I have seen purebred Alpines here.


----------



## Emzi00

Cool! I have to go now! Bye :wave:


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah, we rarely get purebred anything here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: You all are funny! And I LOVE that cat, he would be my attack cat :ROFL: 

I don't know.... I mean I'm sure you two eat and I just can't risk you two eating my cookies, or pie, or cake, etc, because then I wouldn't have any energy, and if I didnt have any energy I would be lazy, then if I was lazy I'd get obese, then if I was obese I'd probably have a heart attack, if I have a heart attack I would probably die, then I would have to be a ghost and haunt you because it would be all your fault, simply because you ate my cookie, can you live with yourselves if that happened?

:ROFL: Just kidding, we all know I'd go crazy and do something off the wall if you ate my cookies 

Anyway, the tracking on my stuff from Jeffers said it was deliverd to the post office, so I called Rough & Ready post office and they said they didnt have it, then I called Penn Valley post office and they said they didnt have it, SO then I called UPS and asked what was up, they said Penn Vallet PO had it and they were probably having a coffee party and didnt get the mail up today (they do that all the time) so I said ok, and they said it should be up tomorrow.

I HATE the Penn Valley Po , they are so slow and you can stand there for an hour before they'll come to the counter and help you, because they were too busy talking and having coffee......



Ehem..... :GAAH:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol I'm sorry!!!! That's no good..... 
I would make my own oatmeal chocolate chip cookies!(;


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know.... I mean I'm sure you two eat and I just can't risk you two eating my cookies, or pie, or cake, etc, because then I wouldn't have any energy, and if I didnt have any energy I would be lazy, then if I was lazy I'd get obese, then if I was obese I'd probably have a heart attack, if I have a heart attack I would probably die, then I would have to be a ghost and haunt you because it would be all your fault, simply because you ate my cookie, can you live with yourselves if that happened?


I could live with that.... :slapfloor:
Lol, I either eat everything or nothing, and I don't like pie, and if I have more than one piece of cake I get sick, and I wouldn't eat the cookies if you didn't want me too, self control :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, we still set for that appointment at 2:00 on July 27, 2018? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most definately! I will be there for that appointment, dont you worry! :lol:

Just kidding, I dont have food rules here, if you want, have it  Just leave me something!


----------



## Emzi00

Good, I'll come steal*ehem* _take,_ your food when I come visiting :slapfloor: 
I'm going to hold you to it, I'll be there for that appointment!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mwuahaha  You sure Emma? How can you show up to an appoint at a place you dont have the address to? :lol:

BTW guys (girls, lol) I'm drooling over some pedigrees I'm planning with some AI bucks! Oh yeah! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll drive around until I find it. :lol: And if I don't... I'll text you or something like that 

So which pedigrees would these be?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Plannings for kids from babette for like the next 10 years :ROFL:

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001028946&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001225499&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001172562&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001177144&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001414364&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001294327&DamNum=A001564609


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The buck in the 4th planning is the sire of a 16k spotlight sale kid  and one of his daughters is pure black


----------



## Emzi00

:ROFL: That is CRAZY!! lol, I recognized some of the names on there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, and well I guess I can breed the others to them too  :lol: But I'll plan it ever so carefully!


----------



## Emzi00

Because... Babette is that much more awesome than them :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! I forgot these guys, the breeding to Seth, awesome, 0.06% inbred! Anyway for these three bucks, google "The Buck Bank" check em out, also, look at the colors of some of these guys!

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A000802440&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A000662789&DamNum=A001564609

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A180589958&DamNum=A001564609


----------



## Emzi00

Dang! Holy crap!!! Wow, they're awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6/9 of those bucks are purebred too 


Did you look at them?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I looked at them.
Have you seen Qu'appelle V Etienne?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I have, but I'd love to breed to Iron Rods bucks, Radical Strategy, or Rhett more than Etienne


----------



## Emzi00

That's nice. 
:ROFL: I only asked because mine have him in their pedigree :lol: But do you like him though?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh....I had no idea....how awkward..... :ROFL: Yeah I like him, I didnt particularly like his short neck, and he seemed a bit short bodied to me, and to me he didnt look like he had enough "umph", but otherwise yeah, he is a nice buck.


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, cool :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Billie is related to Rhett


----------



## Emzi00

And you know this how?!?!!  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Here're my Alpines...huge herd huh?

Buck http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001584692

Doe http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001612023


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is related to this buck http://ironrodalpines.com/rhett.shtml

Through this buck http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001206134 (on the back of her pedigree)

That bucks dad http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001117452

Is the dad of Rhett, thats how 

So technically the buck on her pedigree's brother is Rhett
:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Here're my Alpines...huge herd huh?
> 
> Buck http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001584692
> 
> Doe http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001612023


Maybe not a huge herd, but they are from some of the best lines out there 

Redwood Hills
Tempo
Willow Run
Pearl Valley
Hill N Holler
Etc.


----------



## toth boer goats

OK, I know you are all having a good time here, chatting about this and that,but, haven't we went way off Topic here??? 
Game Room > Game: Ban the User Above You!


----------



## goathiker

They are still young. It will be neat to see how they grow out. She's exceptionally long and deep. The buck is up standing and tall but, still long. He throws beautiful shoulders so, we'll see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Jill because we all werent playing the game anymore, sorry Pam


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie for finding that for me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma because I like the pedigree on your doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I ban Pam because technically she didn't play the game when she posted, she didn't ban me. And I ban myself for posting twice in a row


----------



## goathiker

I ban Lacie because I have to go let the girls out into the back.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because that's nice to hear. Glad I have some approval or whatnot :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma because I don't like the weather today


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because I do


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks everyone, for getting back on track  

HeHe, I have true banning power, so be nice, LOL  I love you guys. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do I dare continue to play? :ROFL: I ban Pam because she's got the power! (I have that "I've got the power" song stuck in my head, :lol: )

We all love you too Pam, I love looking at your goats too! Have you noticed this like I have, I have noticed that Fullblood boer does dont grow beards, but % ones do...


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, thank you, glad I am loved. 

I ban you back LOL, no, I can't do that.

Continue on. 

I have seen beards on FB 's too


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Pam because I've never seen a FB boer in real life


----------



## goathiker

I ban Emma cause I got to go to Tenacross's place last spring and see all his beautiful Boer does and kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Jill because what were you doing over there!? Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Jill because the only boers I've seen were the ones at my county fair.. I swear, everything there was pygmies :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I ban Lacie and Emma cause I'm working with Tim to get a Saanen/Boer cross to try for packing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Jill because...I see....lol


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Jill because I have to go back to school tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Emma because I have to leave for school in less than an hour


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Leslie bacause I dont have school


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie because I am jealous. (really ready to graduate here!)


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Leslie for having to go to school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Emma because I'm even sicker now then I was this morning


----------



## Emzi00

Aww 
I ban Skyla because I feel bad for you, being sick stinks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Emma cause your right.. It dose stink


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Skyla because I'm going to read about AI. So I will be checking in, but don't expect me to respond quickly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Emma cause I'm reading through other stuff too..


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Skyla because AI is confusing me... I'll just stick to live cover for now..


----------



## Texaslass

I ban y'all for almost getting REALLY banned while I was away. :laugh:
For the record, Pam, I DID remind them a couple of times, but it didn't stick! lol
Hehe, sorry though!

I ban being hungry all day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Sarah cause I have to do dishes now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I ban Skyla because AI is confusing me... I'll just stick to live cover for now..


And I ban Emma cause I agree! 
I want to eventually get into AI but don't have the $ for one and two it seems REALLY confusing! Lol!


----------



## emilieanne

600 pages in and we start up again! Lol I find that funny 
I should probably go to sleep......
I ban lacie because I hate mosquitoes. I think one just went up my nose too.....


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because... ewww, I hate bugs, especially mosquitoes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban the confused people because AI isn't rocket science  Its way easier than it sounds  Timing is the only hard part.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Skyla having to do dishes when she's sick. 

Lacie, what do you think of Ella's half sister? Her udder in particular: Cielo is the one http://prideoftexasranch.homestead.com/SeniorDoes.html

Ella's mother was Lost Pines Ain't Misbehavin as well, but even though they had different sires, Cielo looks a lot like Ella to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I ban Emilie and Emma because Babettes babies are paying for my AI setup


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because it is like rocket science... it confuses me, but some day I'll probably try it so I can get some better bloodlines


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> I ban Skyla having to do dishes when she's sick.
> 
> Lacie, what do you think of Ella's half sister? Her udder in particular: Cielo is the one http://prideoftexasranch.homestead.com/SeniorDoes.html
> 
> Ella's mother was Lost Pines Ain't Misbehavin as well, but even though they had different sires, Cielo looks a lot like Ella to me.


I ban Sarah because I think she is a bit weak in the pasturns and could use more strength over the top, and could use some more length, but I really like her body capacity and depth.


----------



## Texaslass

Yeah, Ella has almost the exact same conformation, weak in the same places, lol Ain't Misbehavin' must've been good at passing on her bad traits. 
What about her udder?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for... not banning..


----------



## Texaslass

Hard to remember after not doing it for so long. 

I ban y'all always being on here at the nicest time of day when I want to be outside! :angry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban sarah because her udder is pretty small, and needs better teat size and placement along with a deeper medial, but it is strongly attatched.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I'm hoping Ella's will be better, but don't really expect it too be. :/ She's not from great dairy lines, did I mention?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for talking like that about her baby  Cover the goat's ears! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban all of you for not thinking to start a chat thread in the chatter box area,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I ban Emma because I am queen of the stump


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: Well she can't hear me! She's way out in her pen!  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

ksalvagno said:


> I ban all of you for not thinking to start a chat thread in the chatter box area,


 I did think of it, and suggested it once. *sniffs offendedly, puts nose in air*


----------



## Emzi00

ksalvagno said:


> I ban all of you for not thinking to start a chat thread in the chatter box area,


I ban Karen because I did think about it.. but I got vetoed! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because she isnt banning


----------



## Texaslass

I ban myself cause I forgot to ban again.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for posting when I was. :angry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I can


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I think we should start a chat thread, maybe.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm sick  feel funny, have a stuffed up/runny nose sorish throat, cough... It's spectacular... And I have to work almost 6hrs today.. :sigh:


I just got over that!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie... because I can. Shall I start a chat thread, or will that be vetoed again?


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I ban Lacie... because I can. Shall I start a chat thread, or will that be vetoed again?


I ban Emma cause I think we should, then we can't get in trouble- unless we start cussing at each other or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban young Sarah because we are banning again.

I ban old Sarah lol because me and Emma were talking about that


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban young Sarah because we are banning again.
> 
> I ban old Sarah lol because me and Emma were talking about that


You're one to talk about being old! :ROFL: JK! You're not old, just comparatively. 

Y'all were talking about what?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I baN SAraH bEcaUse nOboDy liKes iT wHen pEopLe tYpE lIkE tHiS


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban young Sarah because we are banning again.
> 
> I ban old Sarah lol because me and Emma were talking about that


So should we, just so it's there, or not? (for reasons listed in that text)
I ban whoever is above me, it changes so fast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Byccombe said:


> You're one to talk about being old! :ROFL: JK! You're not old, just comparatively.
> 
> Y'all were talking about what?


I ban you because you didnt ban again. Me and Emma were talking about a chat thread


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I baN SAraH bEcaUse nOboDy liKes iT wHen pEopLe tYpE lIkE tHiS


Are you implying I was!  I ban Lacie for thinking I type so badly.  :lol: jk


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no. I ban Sarah because I was doing that just for fun


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I figured that, I was just messing with you. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, yay or neigh to a chat thread?
I ban Lacie because she is above me.


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, yay or neigh to a chat thread?
> I ban Lacie because she is above me.


:shrug: I don't care, why don't you decide? 

I ban Emma just cause.


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban Emma and Sarah for not being brave enough to just go start their own chat thread.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emma because it is Sarah that is above you, and I dont know on the thread, I think it may confuse people since its like A-B conversations between the 6 of us, but then again maybe not? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, I ban you all, I will start a dang thread, what do we call it? The nightowls chat thread? JK, maybe


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :shrug: I don't care, why don't you decide?
> 
> I ban Emma just cause.


I ban Sarah because I can't decide on my own. Plus, Lacie came up with good reasons not to, are there good reasons you'd like to put forth? :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine, I ban you all, I will start a dang thread, what do we call it? The nightowls chat thread? JK, maybe


Um. How about just "chat thread"
Lol, I ban whoever is above me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Emma cause I think we should and I was thinking of that name too


----------



## Emzi00

I ban this person^^^
So who's starting a thread?


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban you guys for being so indecisive. 

What would be the difference? There could always be the chance of someone trying to join in here too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Karen cause I'm gonna go start the thread! 

Geesh!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> I ban all of you for not thinking to start a chat thread in the chatter box area,


I ban you because we talked about it, but were too lazy too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all because is there one or not?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Sarah cause we started one!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban the crickets and tumbleweeds over here.... :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because its kinda sad, this thread used to be so amazingly awesome!  it's like apiece of me died! 

I ban the lady that took my school picture, she was terrible, and I'm sure my photo was worse!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:mecry:  :tears: Lol

I ban this thread


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I ban Lacie because I feel like it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Sarah cause I can't breath outta my nose!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban skyla because this is the first day I CAN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Sarah cause i miss breathing with ease and not blowing my nose every five minuets...


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Skyla's cold. I ban Skyla for giving us all computer viruses.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, yay or neigh to a chat thread?
> I ban Lacie because she is above me.


We could start a chat thread or use our group to chat in, the group is a little harder to access so keep that in consideration.
I ban myself for not banning originally and having to edit my post.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Leslie cause they did start a chat thread!  you missed it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Leslie for blaming me of computer viruses!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah because I feel left out.
I ban Skyla because it was really a joke.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Leslie cause I was just playing with her back  

I feel like my nose is a water fall  lol!!


----------



## Texaslass

Don't feel left out, Leslie! It's for everybody of course, you should go check it out! 
I really need to go to bed, really late here!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban myself cause I didn't realize it was 12 and I need to sleep! 

Good night Leslie and Sarah  (I think y'all are the only two on right now...)


----------



## Texaslass

Night Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

I know exactly how you feel Skyla I just went through that two weeks ago. I ban Skyla for??? just cuz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Leslie cause I should be in bed lol
It didn't last long did it? I remember you had this.. Just not how long.. I heard it wasn't long.. So that's good..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok really going to bed  night


----------



## NubianFan

Mine was bronchitis and I missed a week of work. It started out with the waterfall nose. I band you because you are most likely already gone.


----------



## emilieanne

Morning guys!!!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi Emilie! We started a chat thread in the chatter box!!! I ban you for not knowing!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie... lol.. take that to the chat thread   :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Emma cause I feel lost. 
Ok I'm moving!!!(;


----------



## goatygirl

I ban emilieanne because I just got back to school after my last fair of the year.:hammer::mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did you and your cows do Olivia?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! I ban myself for forgetting to ban!


----------



## goatygirl

I Ban Skyla because I never got a first but I'm proud of them anyways.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Olivia cause that's still good


----------



## emilieanne

I ban who ever is above me because I have to rush home, pick up chicks, and make it to the meeting before 5 and this light is SO long and I'm so dang hungry I might not make it lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my headache and homework


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban y'all because im making burgers! 

What kinda cows do you have Olivia?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban you because I'm so starving


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl because our school has necap testing this whole week.


----------



## NubianFan

Bleh.... standardized testing....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> I ban littlegoatgirl because our school has necap testing this whole week.


Oh yeah! We're supposed to be doing MEAPs (I'm assuming its similar) this week, but for some reason we never got the books or anything.... I'm not complaining!

I ban stupid algebra. I can't believe I used to like you, you algebra, my enemy.
Sincerely,
The person's brain you are frying. Literally. Like an egg on a hot sidewalk. Just make sure nobody eats me please, it's one thing I have a fried brain, a whole other to not have one because someone at it off the sidewalk thinking it was an egg.


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> Bleh.... standardized testing....


I ban Leslie for not banning....  :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

"I ban Byccombe because I apparently missed a lot in the last week. And because when did y'all start banning agin?


----------



## aceofspades

Who is the goat judge? 

I'm considering getting this doe what do you think pros and cons.


----------



## usamagoat

i ban aceofspades for not buying it straight away


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban aceofspades because we made a chat thread it chatterbox!!! Ask Lacie about the doe, she knows everything! I'm just like: she's pretty :drool:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace cause she looks really nice!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ban Ace cause you should get her! She could use a bit more length, but she is also really deep! It's kinda like a one or the other thing lol 
But she is beautiful and you should buy her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban ace as well because that is a nice doeling  She should definately get more depth after a freshening or two, and she already has a good amount now. She's pretty nice all the way around. I like her


----------



## Texaslass

I ban everybody cause I like her a lot too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because......there any reason you changed your user name again?


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I just talked about it on the chat thread.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because you need to change yourname back. NOW


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause I'm not going to. :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because you have to or I will hunt you down and change it for you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all for not playing this, we need to get 1,000 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl because we can help you get there!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Olivia (that's your name right?) because I'm exhausted


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl for not knowing my name!
Yes that is my name.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh snap that's right!  haha I ban Olivia for not knowing MY name!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for putting a smiley face!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban usamagoat for putting I giant grinning smiley face


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for banning me and being jealous of me for putting a giant grinning smiley face
hahaha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I ban you for banning me


----------



## usamagoat

and i ban you for laughing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban you for not!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban y'all for playing this game cause its dead! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because it is dead :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I WANT TO REACH 1,000 PAGES! And because if you go back ten pages we can relive the good ole days when Lacie always talked with us  sniffle  Lacie...


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for wanting to reach 1000 pages!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban waking up early


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban playing by the rules  and going by the book :shades: :lol:

There, I spoke to you, happy? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for stalking me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I have no clue what you're talking about! I did no such thing, not to offend or anything, but you're not really stalk worthy :lol:

And how many times have I had to tell you, it's not "stalker" it's "private investigator" :ROFL: :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie cause I was talking about the thread where I mentioned breeding under a year, and you magically appeared and commented. 
I know I'm not stalk worthy, and I'm glad, I don't wanna be stalked! :lol: 
Just thought maybe you were checking me out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that! Well it's a "speak of the devil" kinda thing  

And well I guess I somehow in a round about way stalk everybody, because you know how I am, I like to keep tabs on people :lol:

I ban Sarah for being "regular" and not magically appearing places


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for calling me regular just because I don't have PI powers like her.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because I want to. And because she doesn't talk to me anymore


----------



## usamagoat

I ban EMMA for banning people!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban usamagoat because Emma banned Lacie when I was the "user above her". 
We have to play by the rules now, remember?  no fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Usamagoat because you banned Emma for banning me 

And I've said this like twice now, my internet has been down and the att guy keeps rescheduling and not showing up, and I'm about ready to get violent! :GAAH: 
So don't blame me for not talking to you, blame the att guy! It's all his fault! :angry:


----------



## Emzi00

Can I ban my thingamajig for not refreshing fast enough to see that Sarah was the one above me? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban me because I'm above my post, but I really ban Sarah for messing up my ban in my previous post! Sarah! :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma.... now you messed up my previous ban and I ban you for it....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So don't blame me for not talking to you, blame the att guy! It's all his fault! :angry:


Because TGS is the only way to communicate on this planet.. 

I ban whoever is above me because I want to..


----------



## usamagoat

I ban lacie for getting angry!


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Can I ban my thingamajig for not refreshing fast enough to see that Sarah was the one above me? :lol:


Yes. 
I ban Lacie for being violent. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban me myself and I because I have the worst stomach ache on the planet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well....I couldn't email you because the internet...and I freaking HATE my new phone, so I don't ever use my phone anymore, and it just sucks all the way around, it beeps to tell me I have a new email, 2 days after somebody sent it! :doh:  I hate it....

Anywho.... I ban Sarah because I will get violent, might have to throw a potato at somebody!! Think I won't do it?! I wanna do it!!! :lol: :slapfloor:

Oh my....I had a cupcake about 20 minutes ago... I think its obvious... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did my violence scare you away? 

I ban whoever posts next, because they took forever posting!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban this person^^^
Because Lacie's new phone sounds icky :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Note to self, and everyone else! Never get the Samsung Rugby Pro, it SUCKS! Worst phone I've ever had. My last one was a Pantech Burst, and it was a million times better. The apps on the new one are so stupid, and it doesn't even have the same live wallpapers, even though it uses the same android market... I just don't like it! 

I ban Emma, wanna trade phones?


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Lacie because that is the best idea ever! :lol: I have a Samsung Intensity 2 :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll trade phones with one of you! I have a Virgin Mobil prepaid flip phone! ROFL!! I don't use it anymore cause prepaids are the WORST!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban all of y'all cause I don't have these problems; I don't have phone! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: those trades don't sound any better.

I ban Sarah because you may be the smart one of the bunch right now, not having a phone to hate on!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because I don't care what phone I get, I just want one! :tears:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause I have to weigh almost all the goats tomorrow and give them wormer shots.  :angry: And I just realized I needed to give Suzi her second worming shot today or yesterday!  Does anyone know if it's okay to do it more than a week after?? I could go do it tonight, but I'd rather not...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Phones are great, I want my old one back!!! To bad it started malfunctioning  It would turn on and off on its own, it would call and text random numbers, drastically change font sizes on you, apps kept crashing, it wouldn't hold charges, etc. :tears:  :mecry: I want it back, even though it went nuts, it was the best phone I ever had!

I ban Sarah because I hope you get a phone soon!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Lacie for banning the wrong Sarah.  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Normally when you're doing that kind of treatment, it's every 10 days  

I ban Sarah because she has to do stuff tomorrow :laugh: AND because you got in the way of my ban


----------



## Texaslass

Ahh! I've read so many threads on this kind of stuff on here, my brain can't remember it all in the right order all the time.  Thanks Lacie, you put my mind at ease. :lol:

I ban whoever's above me because it's noisy in here. :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my sleepiness


----------



## usamagoat

I BAN Little Goat Girl FOR BANNING HER SLEEPINESS :sleeping:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think I have the plague. I ban usamagoat for giving me the plague


----------



## Texaslass

I ban cake and the plague.


----------



## usamagoat

I BAN Texaslass FOR BANNING CAKE


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban having to wait for baby goats to arrive :'( she's not even bred yet!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for nothing! haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban usamagoat for my tiredness


----------



## goatygirl

I ban not even knowing when my goat goes into heat!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because I'm the same way


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goatygirl cause today was a long day at work!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie because my oberhasli kids as so fat


----------



## usamagoat

i ban lacie cause she's stupid. :ROFL:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I band Usamagoat for Fly Guy (Boer buck) for being skinny


----------



## usamagoat

i ban cowgirlboergoats for banning me!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I ban Usakagoats for my hen sitting on eggs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Usamagoat.......


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces for the little chick that we might get


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban cowgirlboergoats because I still have a cold


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces for having a cold


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban cowgirlboergoats because my iPod autocorrects your name to cowgirl overcoats! :ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban drinking gallons making you feel fat even when you're hungry. :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my need for donuts :drool:


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for for being liked 818 times!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban usamagoat because people Like me


----------



## goatygirl

I ban goats that drink their own milk!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goatygirl for spelling "their" there!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah for the rash on my arm


----------



## goatygirl

Texaslass said:


> I ban goatygirl for spelling "their" there!  :lol:


Not anymore!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatygirl because you missed the beautiful west Texas sun rise


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Texaslass for being a vocabulary nazi


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban aceofspades for having such a cool avatar.


----------



## aceofspades

goatfarmergirl said:


> I ban aceofspades for having such a cool avatar.


Thanks it's a mini mancha and a Nigerian that I sold.
I ban you for not having an avatar


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace for banning me!


----------



## goatfarmergirl

HA! Now I have an avatar. 
It's of my Alpine doe and mini lamancha buck.
Now you don't have a reason to band me, Ace.
By the way, I ban Texaslass for living in Texas.


----------



## Texaslass

No you di-int! :lol: I love Texas! I ban goatfarmergirl for banning me living in Texas!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for living in Texas  Michigan is better... it has me...


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban Emzi for giving her goat cake.:cake: 
I ban Texaslass for misspelling 'didn't'.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatfarmergirl because I just got free stuff


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces because she has a black and white avatar:kidblack::whatgoat: instead of a colored one.:rainbow:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goatfarmergirl because I didn't misspell didn't, it was spelled with attitude!! (It was supposed to be "black")


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I'm cooler than she is 


Actually, on the coolness scale, you're WAAAAAAAY above me


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because all of y'all are WAY cooler than me! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause we're _all _awesome and cool! :shades:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I want goat kids


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I do too


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban Emzi for having such a cute kitten in her avatar.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban goatfarmergirl because I wuv the cut little kitten in Emma's avatar!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I love the cute little goat in her avatar


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause I accidentally spelled cute wrong.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I WANT GOAT KIDS :tears: :mecry:


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban littlegoatgirl's goats for not producing any kids for littlegoatgirl. :kidblue::kidred:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatfarmgirl because I want lots of doe kids this coming kidding season! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces because I only got 2 kids out of 4 does and 1 buck.
:kidblue::kidred:
I also ban her cuz I bred my mini lamancha to my alpine and got a buckling with long ears instead of short ears, instead of 2 doelings with short ears.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban goatfarmergirl because thats a bummer, hope you get better luck this coming kidding season


----------



## goatygirl

None of my goats kidded last year! And my freinds goat uteris collapsed last year a she died ;(


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because that's terrible!


----------



## goatygirl

I know! I miss her terribly.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goaty girl because I feel bad for you


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban littlegoatgirl for banning goatygirl.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatfarmerirl for banning ME!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl for banning so many people.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:tears: I ban goatygirl because I'm sorry! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I smashed my finger :mecry: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because that's funny :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban littlegoatgirl for thinking that is funny.


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban goatygirl for hugging her goat.


----------



## goatlady1314

goatfarmergirl said:


> I ban goatygirl for hugging her goat.


I ban goatfarmergirl for banning goatygirl cause hugging your goats is the greatest thing that ever happens!! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I kissed my goat on the lips today


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Ok, I ban littlegoatgirl for not hugging her goat today. 
And for giving her goat cake:cake: with out coffee :coffee2:
Goats give the best hugs.
My goat muzzles me when I hug her.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatfarmergirl because I did, in fact, hug my goats today!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I only got to hug one goat.. I miss my girl


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm sorry Emma... How's Oliver doing by himself???  I know how you feel, I'm gonna be so sad without my girl 

I ban sadness!


----------



## Emzi00

He's doing okay, not happy, but okay. I have to get out there more this week so he has company.. another reason why I need more goats.. which.. if Lacie ever gets Babette bred.. May hopefully happen next spring.. and if Billie has a nice doeling.. I can see my herd growing.. and then he won't be alone ever again  okay I'll ban you for having more goats than me


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Emma for not having 3 does scream at you for food and the cold, when you're eating breakfast lol. 
I hope my secret Santa gets me a shirt or some type of warmth for my does lol.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma only having one goat to hug right now.


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah because this is where it all started. LOL


----------



## Texaslass

Lol! I ban Leslie for having such a cute goat in her avatar.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Sarah because I didn't get to the bank today so I have to wait to buy stuff :GAAH:


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban Sarah because I didn't get to the bank today so I have to wait to buy stuff :GAAH:


I ban lacie cause she needs Nigerians


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban Emilie because I'm so sleepy today!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Lacie because that's my line....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, I ban Leslie, because I'm so tired today!  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because I had my last vball game today :tears:


----------



## goatlady1314

I bann littlegoatgirl because I hate vball


----------



## goatlady1314

Jk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I want something sweet...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I ban littlegoatgirl because...I can't come up with something original to say. Sorry


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban whoever is above me because our school is packing 20,000 meals for hungry kids tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

I ban anyone who doesn't have freshly shaved legs.... Even guys... No exceptions. LOL Mwa ha ha
I ban Little Goat girl because that is fabulous!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Leslie for being hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bn Sarah because I'm running out of things to ban people for. Maybe I blame you for the weather here...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I ban Little-Bits-N-Pieces because it is snowing where I am! 

Patrick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban everyone above me on this page except myself because I helped pack 20,000 meals for starving children in Haiti today, and I'm going to be on TV because of it!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl bacause thats amazing and im tired lol


----------



## usamagoat

i ban goatlady1314 because i couldn't get enough sleep.... hhhh


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban usamagoat cuz I get plenty of sleep just tired


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban school


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Sarah because she didn't ban the person above her.
I ban sore throats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban nubian fan because she has a sore throat!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because the other day something finally clicked in my brain and now algebra is easy! Yippee!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I have always understood algebra


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because idk what happened! Math has always come SOOOO easy and then this one assignment happens and I think it literally fried my algebra section if brains... But now I'm back in business babay!


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban littlegoatgirl cuz I'm good at Algebra.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatfarmergirl because I am now too


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Ok, then I ban littlegoatgirl for being good at Algebra.

I love math. I like it when the problems are hard to figure out. It's like solving puzzles.:thinking:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah


I ban rain on Halloween


----------



## goatlady1314

U going trick or treating?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Nope, I've never 'trick or treated' in my life.:angel2:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatfarmergirl for never trick or treating thats just sad!


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Not really, I can buy candy from the store. 
I ban littlegoatgirl for eating too much candy.


----------



## goatygirl

Thats just sad ;( Trick or treating is the best part of october.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

goatygirl said:


> Thats just sad ;( Trick or treating is the best part of october.


I ban goatygirl running around town doing crazy dares and getting a insane amount of candy is the best.


----------



## FreedomHunter

I ban ten-acre-farms because their name implies you can have more than one farm on ten acres of land!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I ban freedom hunter because I never noticed that


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my contacts that are dry


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I ban you for not using eye drops! I have contacts and I use them (be sure to get some that can be used with contacts). LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I don't really need them, mind are actually really really good about not drying out, it's just late and I've been running into wind for the past couple hours... 

I ban my sleepiness


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban litlegoatgirl's contacts for being dry.
I don't like it when my contacts get dry. usually in order to moisturize them, I drop the contact liquid on the tip of my finger and put it above my eye. The drop of liquid drops in my eye.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I ban you contact people because I had an allergic reaction to every kind of contacts I've tried


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh that stinks! I ban the rain  I want to get the goats out but it hasn't stopped raining for a week or more for longer than 1 hour! Ugh


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I ban this drought! We Haven't had a decent amount of rain seance last winter. Everything is as dry as a bone!


----------



## aceofspades

goatfarmergirl said:


> HA! Now I have an avatar.
> It's of my Alpine doe and mini lamancha buck.
> Now you don't have a reason to band me, Ace.
> By the way, I ban Texaslass for living in Texas.


They are precious. 
I ban goatfarmergirl because Texas is awesome


----------



## aceofspades

ten-acre-farms said:


> I ban this drought! We Haven't had a decent amount of rain seance last winter. Everything is as dry as a bone!


I ban also ban this drought we need rain badly


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'll send some rain! We didn't get any really over the summer, so apparently it's all coming now!

I ban... I don't have anything to ban. I just went on the most awesome walk of my life. It included goats, of course


----------



## aceofspades

I'm stuck at work thinking about how beautiful the fall weather is wish I was home riding my horses. 
I pick up my new palomino on Tuesday


----------



## Texaslass

I ban ace for being able to get such a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I want a horse


----------



## Texaslass

I ban little Sarah because *I* want a horse!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban big Sarah because I want baby goats!


----------



## goatygirl

aceofspades said:


> I'm stuck at work thinking about how beautiful the fall weather is wish I was home riding my horses.
> I pick up my new palomino on Tuesday


English or western?
I ban aceofspades for having such a nice barn!:drool:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban my hungriness


----------



## goatfarmergirl

I ban littlegoatgirl for being hungry.
I just ate salmon and pizza.:yum::yum:


----------



## Texaslass

I'm hungry too, I ban hungriness too. 

Sarah, when are you getting your doe bred?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Soon, sometime this month, hopefully earlier than later. I'm picking up a buck rag tomorrow or Monday , hopefully that helps me


----------



## Texaslass

Yay, springtime kids in May! :leap:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yep! I can't wait! I get confirmed and my brother graduates in may, I keep telling my mom to watch as she goes into labor as were leaving for confirmation or graduation, or even during the party. I can picture it now:
Guest: "Where's Sarah? I want to congratulate her!"
My mom: "Oh, she's overseeing the goats birth"
I keep saying we should keep the electric fence that's 2-3 feet outside the goat fence (keeps away critters) powered on, so kids don't get to close. My parents disagree, I don't understand why!  lol

I ban long pregnancies. It should be like 2 weeks of waiting, not any longer!


----------



## Texaslass

Haha! Lol!


----------



## scooter206

I ban texaslass for not banning anyone


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban waking up early


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Littlegoatgirl because I haven't even bred my goats yet. Mom is making us breed them in December. The one major problem is that if they don't get bred in December she will never get bred this year!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh wow that's worrying! I ban goatygirl because I feel bad for her!


----------



## goatygirl

I know right! and their 4-H goats so even when their born they might not be in time 4-H applications!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yikes! I'm worried in itself because if my girl is too late I can't enter the kids in the fair, there's a birth deadline!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban both of you two, because all my girls that can be bred right now, are bred


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because I'm really jealous


----------



## aceofspades

goatygirl said:


> English or western?
> I ban aceofspades for having such a nice barn!:drool:


Western 
The palomino is a crazy fast roping horse. 
He was recently started on barrels and poles and is doing very well.

The barn is not big enough so I'm adding a 
12ft x 30ft to the side just for the goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban ace because I'm jealous of him! I want your horse in the worst kind of way! If only he was still a stallion! (I'm assuming he's gelded...)


----------



## aceofspades

Texaslass said:


> I ban ace for being able to get such a gorgeous horse!!


Thanks he is beautiful but I'm an app fan 
My other 2 horses are app crosses and In my opinion they are stunning.








Halo is my BIG baby he stands 18.3HH








Nakoda was my first rescue. 
He's the reason I'm an Appaloosa fan.


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban ace because I'm jealous of him! I want your horse in the worst kind of way! If only he was still a stallion! (I'm assuming he's gelded...)


Yes all 3 are geldings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban ace because as far as appy's go, my favorite is a red blanket appy. Other wise, a golden palomino, or a true buckskin are my absolute favs. I'm still on the hunt for a true buckskin! I'll have one before I die gosh darn it!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> Thanks he is beautiful but I'm an app fan My other 2 horses are app crosses and In my opinion they are stunning. Halo is my BIG baby he stands 18.3HH Nakoda was my first rescue. He's the reason I'm an Appaloosa fan.


If halo is 18 hands is HATE to see how tall you are cause that pic looks high up!

I ban ace for not coming around more!!

Btw, halo is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## aceofspades

emilieanne said:


> If halo is 18 hands is HATE to see how tall you are cause that pic looks high up!
> 
> I ban ace for not coming around more!!
> 
> Btw, halo is GORGEOUS!!


I'm only 5.10








Halo went to summer camp 
And joined in on the art project


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He doesn't look that big in the pics! Well besides the one of him with the other horse.. Then he looks tall! Lol!


----------



## aceofspades

I guess pics just don't do him justice he's huge 
In person


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm sure he is at 18 hands! LOL!


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I ban ace because as far as appy's go, my favorite is a red blanket appy. Other wise, a golden palomino, or a true buckskin are my absolute favs. I'm still on the hunt for a true buckskin! I'll have one before I die gosh darn it!


I've always wanted a good line back fun with the stripped legs and a black main/tail


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> I've always wanted a good line back fun with the stripped legs and a black main/tail


Line back "dun" not fun. My iPhone auto incorrect is working wonderfully today


----------



## aceofspades

My perfect dream horse would be a big line back dun. Built like a draft horse with an Appaloosa blanket and a gentile Appaloosa personality. 
That not asking much. Any one know where I can find him?


----------



## FreedomHunter

aceofspades said:


> My perfect dream horse would be a big line back dun. Built like a draft horse with an Appaloosa blanket and a gentile Appaloosa personality.
> That not asking much. Any one know where I can find him?


Banned for having an off-topic discussion in the Ban the User Above You! Game


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban FreedomHunter because there isn't really a topic to this game, lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Lacie because watch, this is going to become our chat thread again :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah for saying such a thing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I WANT GOAT KIDS!

Seriously, HOW do I pass the time/ get my goat fix????


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause it goes by waaay faster than you think it will, even though it feels like forever at the same time.  start picking out names and stuff, maybe that'll help, idk. Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I already Did that! *sniffle*


----------



## Texaslass

Lol!


----------



## goatygirl

My goats are not even bred yet.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Neither are mine!


----------



## FreedomHunter

I ban the girls for girlying up the ban the user thread with their girly socializing chat .


----------



## emilieanne

I ban freedomhunter for not knowing that us girls like to chat(2


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because I get to bring Japan to school next week!


----------



## aceofspades

I ban littlegoatgirl because I hope all of my does are breed.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban ace cause I think only one doe is bred :'(

(Of mine)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because the one doe I am breeding hasn't even been to the buck yet!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because my doe is still at the buck's place being bred, I miss her


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma doe being gone, that's sad.  :hug:
I'm sure it'll all be worth it when she has babies, though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I'm gonna miss BB when she goes. And because I still cannot for the life of me recognize when she is in heat! :hair:

I ban Sarah for the said reasons above.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I'm going to freak if she has a single buckling after all this


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because I'm so incredibly hungry because all i had for lunch was some chips and a cookie.... Kinda forgot a sandwich, :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlegoatgirl because I don't know why girls insist on being so disrespectful!:/ 
I'm glad you girls/guys are So nice


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because I TOTALLY know what you mean! :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks :hug: 
I ban littlegoatgirl cause a girl told my boyfriend today he needed to be dating her instead.. He's 15, she's 19..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

OMGosh... I ban Emilie because girls are stupid sometimes. :roll: and because you should come to the chat thread!  we miss you back there... And maybe answer my question?


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for being stupid. hahahahha

LOL


----------



## emilieanne

I ban usamagoat cause littlegoatgirl wants me at the chat thread.. 
The only reason why I don't post there is cause it travels REALLY fast.. 
I get on TGS with my phone & I will post the exit the app and go about my good yet stressful life lol  
I'll come though.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban usamagoat for calling Sarah stupid!!! *tsk, tsk*


----------



## FreedomHunter

I ban Texaslass because she's from Texas and I don't like that state because that's where my inlaws live!


----------



## goatygirl

Oh, Inlaws LOL
I ban FreedomHunter because it is so cold here! 
It Hailed today!


----------



## FreedomHunter

I ban goatygirl bc I miss being in New Hampshire, my home state, and she lives there   .


----------



## goatygirl

Oh, were do you live now? Not far I hope.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because I'm picking up a buck rag tomorrow!!!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Freedom Hunter for disliking Texas!   You must never have been to the mountains!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Texaslass because NH is betterright now. It is so beautiful right now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because I'm wishing I had goat kids every second of every day


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl for having an obsession!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I'm going to go crazy


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl cause she needs to CHILL..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I AM NOT GOING TO CHILL!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban littlegoatgirl for not chilling!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban usamagoat because she called me stupid


----------



## aceofspades

I ban littlegoatgirl because Im building a new 12X30 goat barn


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban ace because I'm jealous


----------



## emilieanne

I ban littlegoatgirl cause I am building a new barn/pen too. 
It's 20 something x 30 then the 4stalls are 4x5 with a 6x6 tack room.  
I also ban littlegoatgirl because I have the best boyfriend in the world & I wouldn't trade him in even for lacie's whole herd!! And that's tough  lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emilie because WOW that must be a great boyfriend, and because I'm now jealous of you too


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because I'm jealous too


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys^.^ he is a great boyfriend. I'm can't even being to explain how amazing. I ban being speechless cause if I could share with you guys how awesome he is I think it would brighten y'all's day lol.

I was laying in his bed last night & told him I had a really bad migraine. So he started to rub my forehead and cover my eyes, then turned down the tv & music knowing it helps to be in a dark and quiet place.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awww I'm jealz! Sweet


I ban tiredness


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> Awww I'm jealz! Sweet I ban tiredness


I ban tiredness too. 
And I ban being the only one in my COUNTY that knows anything about goats. 
When it comes to fair I don't even have enough time to trim my own animals cause I'm doing everyone else's. Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha nice 

I ban BB for not being in heat


----------



## aceofspades

I ban little goaty girl because I'm 60% done with the new barn and I can't keep the girls out they love it


----------



## aceofspades

When complete it will be 48ftx30ft with 3-12x10 stalls, that can be opened in to a 12x30 
1-12x10 milk room 1-12X20 stall a 24x20 feed and hay room and a 10x20 tack room.
It's being built 1 stage at a time I'm excited and exhausted


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jeez! I'm jealous!

I ban ace because I HAVE A SNOWDAY!


----------



## FreedomHunter

goatygirl said:


> Oh, were do you live now? Not far I hope.


I live all the way down in Mississippi now far far away from NH. Why do you hope I'm not far? Do you have a crush on me or something?  lol I will be moving up to Maine in less than 7 months! 

I ban littlegoatgirl because I miss having snow days.


----------



## goatygirl

No! If you realy liked NH than i though if you did not live far you could enjoy the same wether.

I ban FreedomHunter because I just turned 13 this sunday!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because..


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## goatygirl

Thank you!
I ban littlegoatgirl because I can


----------



## FreedomHunter

goatygirl said:


> No! If you realy liked NH than i though if you did not live far you could enjoy the same wether.
> 
> I ban FreedomHunter because I just turned 13 this sunday!


Oh dear god! I ban goatygirl for being the same age as my daughter. And I ban myself for the comment I made. BTW :birthday:


----------



## goatygirl

Thanks!


----------



## FreedomHunter

goatygirl said:


> Thanks!


Banned for being a polite teenager, violation of nature. :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban... Hmm what should I ban? Oh I ban my doe not being in heat.


----------



## emilieanne

I ban Ag teachers who teach their kids it's ok to cheat! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban myself because I've been banning not having things to climb here on the last person to post here wins forum... *facepalm* well that's embarrassing...

And Emile... Explain? :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

The Deland high at teacher has been cheating at our county fair for years & teaching the students it's ok. 

I ban Florida panthers that got my bunny, 5 hens, and went after my goats last night!! That big black ball of meanness is gunna doe, Florida Panther or whatever he is!! I don't care


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm sorry!!! That stinks!


----------



## goatygirl

Shoot him!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban all y'all because my doe is in heat!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I'm gunna  got my 22 cricket today lol. 
He's pretty ballsy! 
I ban panthers.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm sorry Emilie! I ban y'all because I don't have school today!!! :stars:


----------



## FreedomHunter

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm sorry Emilie! I ban y'all because I don't have school today!!! :stars:


I ban you cause I'm jelly and I would like a day off from work.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban freedom hunter because BB is due April 14!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl because almost all of my goats are pregnant!


----------



## Texaslass

I ban both of y'all because 5 out of seven of my does are bred. 
First one is due in January.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because 100% of my does are bred! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl because I dont care!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban goatlady because I can't think of a reason to ban her.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban moka because she cant think!


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban Sarah because 100% of my does are bred! Lol


Lol! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah for not banning anyone


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl for pointing out others mistakes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady for making me feel bad  jk jk


----------



## aceofspades

I ban littlegoatgirl because there are over 250 recognized breeds of goats. And I want one of each lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban aceofspades because I second that. I want one of each and more of others, so basically I'm going to live on 1,000 acres and have 5,000 goats or something :roll:


----------



## Texaslass

Wow, I didn't know there were that many! Where's the list, I wanna see!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah for not banning


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for being a Nazi!! :evil: d: JK JK JK, you are soooo nowhere near being a Nazi, most of the time.... No, JK!  :lol: d:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah for being a Nazi


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban littlegoatgirl cuz I dont know what nazi means


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban goatlady because this is what Nazi means
*Na·zi*

_noun_ \ˈnät-sē, ˈnat-\ : a member of a German political party that controlled Germany from 1933 to 1945 under Adolf Hitler
: an evil person who wants to use power to control and harm other people especially because of their race, religion, etc.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban moma-farms because its freezing here!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I ban littlegoatgirl for having Nubians and I don't.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban lucky because I love my nubians!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban little goatgirl because she loves her Nubians and that's sweet


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban moka-farms because I have nubians and I love them too. lol


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatlady1413 

Because I agree my I love my Nubians


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban goatlady and ace because they also love their Nubians and it's sweet to love your goats, or any other animal for that matter!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Moka for calling us all sweet, your sweet  I love all my animals


----------



## peacelovegoats

I ban littlegoatgirl for using too many emojis!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban peace for not using enough emotions!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I feel like it!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban littlegoatgirl because today is the last day to sign up for Secret Santa and only 22 people have signed up!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Moka because I want to sign up but I can't


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban all of you for not getting this thread over 1000 pages.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban k because im going to


----------



## emilieanne

I ban goat lady cause Oreo is the only LOUD goat I have.


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Emilie because my goats aren't too loud


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for bragging about her quiet goats. :roll: jk


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because she's acting like a Sarah


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma cause I'm not certain what that means. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I have no idea either! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Sarah cause good, at least its not just me! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because its ironic that neither Sarah knows what acting like a Sarah means! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Emma for not telling us what it means! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Sarah because I feel so incredibly sad for Emilie and scared now for my goats lives!!


----------



## emilieanne

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban Sarah because I feel so incredibly sad for Emilie and scared now for my goats lives!!


I would hae never guessed this to happen to me, so rightfully you should be. 
I ban lgg cause I feel sorry for the owner of those huskies already lmao!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:ROFL: I ban myself because I'm so blonde sometimes! :lol: lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban you for being blond when I thought you were a brunette.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Leslie because it depends on the season, I'm blonde/red in summer and fall and dirty blonde/brunette in winter and spring... I get natural VERY blonde highlights really easy, just like I tan really easy! :lol:


----------



## 1ryan231

I ban littlegoatgirl because this thread was started almost a year ago and is still going strong and that's crazy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Ryan because he doesn't know the reason it so long and still going


----------



## goatygirl

I ban everyone because i will be the 1000 person to post on here


----------



## NubianFan

I ban Goatygirl because she has a cute stork on the bottom of her post...


----------



## goatygirl

Yes and I ban Nubian fan because I have 132 days till my baby has baby's of her own! I'm talking about goat baby's!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goatygirl because I only have 129 days until my girl's due date!! I'm working on getting a ticker on here


----------



## goatygirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> I ban goatygirl because I only have 129 days until my girl's due date!! I'm working on getting a ticker on here


Its not hard if you just click on mine it will lead you to the page


----------



## goatygirl

I ban myself for not banning little goat girl


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks! I ban myself because I'm only going to get a few hours of sleep tonight...


----------



## emilieanne

I ban myself because I am going crazy for this doe :









She's 300$. 
Not really tame but in milk & just kidded in November. 
Also is CAE negative.


----------



## sassy

I ban myself from going on this thread and not knowing what banning means.


----------



## FreedomHunter

I ban sassy for sassing people! :cowboy:


----------



## sassy

I ban freedom hunter for banning me. Even thou I don't know what i am banned from.


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban Sassy for not looking up what banning means.


----------



## sassy

;(. I feel so banned. Lol. Now if only I knew where to look up banning I'll be right on track


----------



## sassy

Oh. I figured it out. . I ban myself for being so dumb .


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban Sassy for not googling Ban or Banning to find out what it means. There is also something called the dictionary.


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Karen for not being a good sport and just explaining it to sassy. 
Oh, and if you just go to the beginning of the thread, it's kind of self-explanatory.


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban Sarah for not telling her yourself.


----------



## sassy

I ban the name sassy cause that's my sweet little goats name and my name is Christine


----------



## Texaslass

I ban Karen cause I wasn't around when she asked, then she said she figured it out. 
Christine is a pretty name!


----------



## sassy

I ban the snow for coming down here in new york!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban sassy because I want a snow day!


----------



## sassy

I ban lilgoatgirl for liking snow and anyone else who likes snow! Because it's to cold to go out and feed the goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban sassy because its never to cold for me to go down to the barn and see the goats


----------



## sassy

I ban lilgoatgirl for bring so nice to her goats. .


----------



## sassy

I ban me for saying bring instead of being ;(


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban sassy because that's because I love them... They're sooooo spoiled! :lol:


----------



## sassy

I ban my goats cause they are also spoiled and make me feed them in bed in this cold weather. ;-)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban school because I still have a week from tomorrow left until break


----------



## aceofspades

I ban littlegoatgirl because I have to work Christmas. Enjoy you're Christmas break because when you get old you may not get one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah I know :roll: that stinks


----------



## sassy

I ban aceofspades boss for making ppl work on Christmas!


----------



## aceofspades

sassy said:


> I ban aceofspades boss for making ppl work on Christmas!


I work for in the oil fields drilling rigs do not stop for any thing rain or shine drill 24/7 365


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> I work for in the oil fields drilling rigs do not stop for any thing rain or shine drill 24/7 365


17 degrees with 40mpd blowing ice and still working


----------



## sassy

Then I ban the oil fields!!! And I wish the snow would stop here in upstate New York. Almost a foot already!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban having to get used to the new app update :/


----------



## sassy

I ban it too I woke up went on this forum and everything is different and I don't know how to use it yet


----------



## goatlady1314

Mine wont update.


----------



## sassy

Be glad cause it's harder to use!


----------



## goatlady1314

I bet its cooler to


----------



## sassy

If ya can figure it out


----------



## sassy

Did you figure it out goat lady ?


----------



## PantoneH

I also ban myself for being clueless about the subject also.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I still ban the app because it's confusing and I don't like the new style it will take some getting used to... Why, oh WHY did I update!?


----------



## aceofspades

Note to self don't update app


----------



## aceofspades

I ban being up at 4:48am


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban being up at 6:00


----------



## emilieanne

I ban being on the edge of your seat to find out if you got a jr doe, bred doe, and a buck or not!:/


----------



## sassy

I ban the network that banned Phil from duck dynasty. Give me a break. Do People not have a right to freedom of speech !!! Geez. Get a life. With all the important things in the world they are worried about this!!! Let's worry about the 1.3 million people who can't find jobs!!


----------



## emilieanne

I also ban A&E for not letting him voice his opinion. 
All he said was his opinion & you could tell it was his opinion....... 
I'd post it but it is a little graphic.


----------



## goatlady1314

emilieanne said:


> I also ban A&E for not letting him voice his opinion.
> All he said was his opinion & you could tell it was his opinion.......
> I'd post it but it is a little graphic.


Sounds interesting I havent heard his opinion yet :/. I ban that Lol


----------



## goatygirl

If I am the 1000 person to post none of you can ban


----------



## goatlady1314

But your not going to be!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I ban goatlady because someone soon will be first poster on page #1000!


----------



## ksalvagno

I ban all of you for still not getting to page 1000.


----------



## fishin816

MoKa-Farms said:


> I ban goatlady because someone soon will be first poster on page #1000!


I ban Moka-Farms for banning goatlady because someone will soon be the first poster on page #1000


----------



## fishin816

I ban Karen for banning all of us for not being up to page 1000. So rude. :smile:


----------



## sassy

I ban anyone that bans anyone.


----------



## fishin816

I ban sassy for banning anyone who bans anyone! 

Sassy just banned herself! ROLF


----------



## sassy

Lmao. I did ban myself!!! I un ban me


----------



## fishin816

That's impossible!


----------



## sassy

Any things possible!!!


----------



## fishin816

I ban you for saying anythings possible!!! 

Smiles in victory


----------



## sassy

I ban you from thinking your gonna ban me and win. .


----------



## fishin816

sassy said:


> I ban you from thinking your gonna ban me and win. .


 I ban you for using such a big scentence!!!


----------



## sassy

Nope! Your banned! And that's that! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban everyone on here but me of course


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I ban Karen for banning all of us for not being up to page 1000. So rude. :smile:


U were the first on page 1000 amazing!!!


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> U were the first on page 1000 amazing!!!


I'm proud of myself.


----------



## fishin816

sassy said:


> Nope! Your banned! And that's that! Lol


I ban sassy for saying I'm banned and that's it!


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I'm proud of myself.


U should be lol


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> U should be lol


I ban goatlady for saying I should be!

(That's all I got) (nothing better)


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine your banned then haha


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Fine your banned then haha


I ban goat lady for banning me!









Here's Patches in her new sweater. She HATES it!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fisher cause I got my puppy a new sweater and she too hates it!!


----------



## fishin816

I ban goatlady for saying my username wrong (lol) and saying she just got a puppy that hates her sweater just like mine!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fishersprice cause I tried that


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban fishersprice cause I tried that


What did you try? I ban you for....... Having such a cute goat on your avatar!


----------



## goatlady1314

I tried spelling your name wrong I ban u for not knowing that!


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I tried spelling your name wrong I ban u for not knowing that!


I I I.... I ban you for saying that!


----------



## goatlady1314

Its true fishin person.


----------



## fishin816

What is!?!?


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont know I forgot.


----------



## fishin816

I ban goatlady for forgetting!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fisher for calling me that


----------



## fishin816

What did I call you!?!? I ban goatlady for saing she bans me for calling her that!


----------



## goatlady1314

For calling u what? I ban fisher for sayin I called her something and I didnt,


----------



## fishin816

I ban goatlady for calling me fisher and saying I am female!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fisher cause I thought she was a girl. Lol


----------



## fishin816

SHE was a girl?! I am a MALE! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahaha sorry bout that little GUY!!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Cade because I have a dog on me :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban emma cause that sounds weird!


----------



## aceofspades

fishin816 said:


> I ban goatlady for calling me fisher and saying I am female!


They do that to me all the time also. 
I have up on correcting them.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatlady1314 because I can


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban ace cause I love your horses!!


----------



## sassy

I ban ya both for not making sense lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban sassy cause she cant understand


----------



## sassy

I'm ban you for not telling me!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban u cause u didnt tell me to tell u!


----------



## sassy

I ban you for not knowing to tell me and I ban nasty Christmas shoppers too!


----------



## emilieanne

aceofspades said:


> They do that to me all the time also. I have up on correcting them.


I ban ace because I haven't talked to HIM in forever  
What's goin on? How are ya?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban all y'all because half of you don't even know why this thread is so long


----------



## sassy

I ban lilgoatgirl for trying to ban everyone


----------



## fishin816

sassy said:


> I ban lilgoatgirl for trying to ban everyone


I ban sassy for trying to ban littlegoatgirl for trying to ban all of us!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I ban sassy for trying to ban littlegoatgirl for trying to ban all of us!!!


I ban fisher because she isint playing last person to post here any more!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban goat lady because I quit that game a while ago, it got boring haha


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Sarah because... Sarah!!!!! Haven't talked to you in a while! We gonna bring back the night owls right?!?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban Emma because EMMA!!! I've missed talking with you guys so much!!!

Of course we're bringing night owls back! Starting tomorrow night (I have to sleep tonight, I have church tomorrow!)

Also, I ban the new app because I can't clear my messages from here and I have hear my inbox is full


----------



## sassy

What are night owls?


----------



## goatlady1314

Its a club that people chate) alllll night!


----------



## fishin816

I ban everyone for no reason!!! You all deserve to be banned!


----------



## margaret

I ban Cade for being rude!


----------



## sassy

Game over..... Everyone banned


----------



## Emzi00

I ban sassy because you don't even know about half of the things that've gone on on this thread!


----------



## sassy

I ban u for saying that!


----------



## aceofspades

Some times I question y'all's sanity but then the unicorn and gummy bears tell me you're fine.


----------



## Texaslass

:rofl:


----------



## sassy

what does sanity really mean. Who's to say who's sane or not!! Lol


----------



## usamagoat

i ban sassy for not knowing what sanity means! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

usamagoat said:


> i ban sassy for not knowing what sanity means! LOL :ROFL:


I ban usamagoat for banning sassy for not knowing for not knowing what sanity means!!!!!


----------



## sassy

Thank you fishin. I ban anyone who bans me


----------



## aceofspades

I ban sassy so sassy can ban me


----------



## usamagoat

i ban aceofspades for letting sassy ban him!:wink:


----------



## sassy

Ok aceofspades I ban you. ;-)


----------



## margaret

Y'all are banned for posting on this thread.


----------



## usamagoat

i ban margaret for banning all of us!


----------



## COgoatLover25

5 days later and I'm FINALLY done reading all of your bans and have decided to ban ALL OF YOU for banning each other !!!!! Lol


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> 5 days later and I'm FINALLY done reading all of your bans and have decided to ban ALL OF YOU for banning each other !!!!! Lol


You are banned for taking 5 days to read our bans


----------



## margaret

aceofspades said:


> You are banned for taking 5 days to read our bans


i ban you for using this forum.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Margaret for trying to ban me !!!


----------



## usamagoat

i ban everyone for nothing!!!


----------



## sassy

I ban the nor'easter coming to New York tommorow!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban having to go to an ortho appointment after your braces are already off


----------



## sassy

Bet ya have nice teeth thou


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban everybody for something


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I ban having to go to an ortho appointment after your braces are already off


Me too!!


----------



## usamagoat

I ban sarah for posting on this thread!:dance:


----------



## COgoatLover25

usamagoat said:


> I ban sarah for posting on this thread!:dance:


I ban you for banning sarah:laugh:


----------



## usamagoat

And i ban you for banning me!:bday:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for banning me for banning you for banning sarah


----------



## usamagoat

And i ban you for banning me all the time!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for banning me so much , go pick on someone else for crying out loud !!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban y'all because the high here in a couple days is 0°F. 0 for crying out loud!!! Is the HIGH!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yesterday was -5 so I ban you for complaining!!! Lol


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all are banned because its been a beautiful sunny 60% here in west Texas.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I ban COgoatlover because it's supposed to get down to -30 or lower here! It was -7 here today! 

I ban ace because I'm jealous!! I have 4 blankets on and I'm shaking I'm so cold!


----------



## margaret

I ban littlegoatgirl for being cold!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for being so warm


----------



## margaret

Your just jealous because I feed my goats in a sweatshirt and got to run around barefoot December 28th. 
i ban you for banning me.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You better believe I'm jealous !!!! :angry:
I ban you for banning me again


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You better believe I'm jealous !!!! :angry:
> I ban you for banning me again


I ban you for banning someone for banning you again!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for not being able to come up with a better ban!!!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban you for not being able to come up with a better ban!!!


I ban you for banning me for not being able to come up with a better ban!!!

That...... Was a mouthful!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for banning me for banning you for not coming with a better ban to ban me with , long story short- I ban you for banning me


----------



## sassy

I ban aceofspades for having such nice weather!


----------



## aceofspades

Only in Texas the high today 68 the low tonight 19


----------



## aceofspades

I bad sassy for banning me for enjoying the weather


----------



## usamagoat

i ban everyone for nothing!!!::


----------



## sassy

I ban this frigid weather we have in New York.


----------



## margaret

I ban you for living in New York


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for banning Sassy for living in NY.


----------



## margaret

I ban you for banning me for banning Sassy for living in NY.


----------



## fishin816

I ban EVERYONE!!!!! No reason!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for not having a reason


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you because I don't know what this is for  I'm new here


----------



## sassy

I ban Margaret just because.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for not knowing that it's just for fun


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you just because I can!


----------



## margaret

Wel i ban u cuz I wunt 2


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you because banned me because you wanted 2


----------



## sassy

I ban you all for banning each other !!! Lol


----------



## dallaskdixie

i ban you for banning us! haha


----------



## sassy

I ban you for laughing that I ban you all.


----------



## COgoatLover25

i ban you all because I'M laughing :grin::balloons::horse::sigh::eyeroll::shocked::wave::ZZZ::-o:wallbang:


----------



## dallaskdixie

im banning you all for saying that i should be banned for laughing at your ban hahaha hahaha hahaha!


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because i want to and i can


----------



## sassy

Me too!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I here by demand that all users of this thread (excluding myself) shall therefore be banned until the 30th of march. ( don't ask me why)
thank you


----------



## margaret

Why?:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I ban Margaret for asking Why????????????


----------



## kenzie

I ban fishin816 for banning Margaret for asking why


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I ban fishin816 for banning Margaret for asking why


I ban zenzie for banning me for banning margert for asking why!


----------



## kenzie

I ban fishin816 for banning me for banning them for banning Margaret for asking why


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I ban fishin816 for banning me for banning them for banning Margaret for asking why


I ban kenzie for banning me for banning her for banning me for banning margagret!!


----------



## kenzie

I ban fishin816 for banning me for banning them for banning me for banning them for banning Margaret

This is getting hard!!


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I ban fishin816 for banning me for banning them for banning me for banning them for banning Margaret This is getting hard!!


I ban zenzie for banning me for banning her for banning them for banning margaret!


----------



## kenzie

I ban fishin816 because we had a confusing talk


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you guys for going back and forth like you are :crazy:


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Kenzie because she's confused and I also ban you cause I can


----------



## Emzi00

I ban dallaskdixie because I miss the way this thread used to be.


----------



## kenzie

I ban Emzi00 because her profile pic is too cute!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Kenzie cause I agree! So cute!


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because its cold in our house too


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban everyone who has warm weather cause I'm cold!


----------



## margaret

i ban you for being cold.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you for banning me because I'm cold


----------



## Emzi00

kenzie said:


> I ban Emzi00 because her profile pic is too cute!


Thanks, that's Oliver. He's a love bug.  I'm going to train him to pack.


----------



## kenzie

Cool what breed is he?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Kenzie for not posting a ban when she asked a question


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban goat lover because I agree


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because i forgot to ban someone when i asked the question


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Kenzie for blaming her mistake on someone else


----------



## dallaskdixie

Well I ban Mack because she forgot and she forgot to put the first 4 letters into her user name Mack Kenzie


----------



## kenzie

Dallas i ban u cause u cant spell my name right i only have 1 K in my name


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you knew what I ment!


----------



## kenzie

I ban Dallasssss because i want to


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you spelled my name with 4 to many s's


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you guys for .... Uh give me a sec


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you need a sec


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you banning me for such a stupid reason


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you banned me cause I banned you for a not so stupid reason


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you because of something


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you because of another thing


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause I'm hungry and must eat lunch.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I Ann you because you used the same excuse on 2. Threads


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you spelled ban wrong and you are not hungry


----------



## fishin816

dallaskdixie said:


> I ban you cause you spelled ban wrong and you are not hungry


I ban Dallas for banning someone for they spelled ban wrong and they aren't hungry!


----------



## sassy

Omg. Just ban already lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you all , including you Sassy!!


----------



## kenzie

I ban COgoatLover25 for having a cool profile pic!


----------



## Emzi00

kenzie said:


> Cool what breed is he?


I ban whoever is above me because he's an Alpine.


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I ban COgoatLover25 for having a cool profile pic!


Thanks for the compliment  I ban you for being so nice


----------



## sassy

I ban cogoat25 for banning me with exclamation points!!!!! .


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you because I don't know!


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because she dont know!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban someone , somewhere for something


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you because you banned someone for something somewhere. And I ban Kenzie cause she banned me for not knowing!


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas cause we gotta go to school tomorrow


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Kenzie cause I used to be in a good mood until you said that!


----------



## kenzie

I know me too well we gotta go anyway so i ban you


----------



## dallaskdixie

Do we have njhs on Thursday? I ban you! I think this is the right thread for that! Stop confusing me!


----------



## kenzie

Dallas i ban you because u need to PM me


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause I don't know what that was supposed to mean!


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because PM means private message me


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh now I get it but your still banned!


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because i still gotta do homework


----------



## dallaskdixie

What homework I ban you cause we didn't have any!


----------



## kenzie

Yes i ban you because we have reading log


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh well it ain't due till Wednesday so not really. You're banned!


----------



## kenzie

I ban u cause i am tired


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause I agree!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban all who use this forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you cause you banned us al!


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because she doesnt like the number 3


----------



## dallaskdixie

You shouldn't like the #3 so I ban you!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you cause I'm confused?


----------



## margaret

i ban you for something but i don't know what.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Huh??????????


----------



## dallaskdixie

If your confused about the #3 it's an inside joke but I ban all of you because I reeealllly don't want to go to school tomorrow


----------



## margaret

Wow you are confused.....
i ban you for being confused


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you for banning someone for being confused


----------



## fishin816

dallaskdixie said:


> I ban you for banning someone for being confused


I ban Dallas for banning someone for banning someone for being confused!


----------



## Emzi00

I ban Cade because I can't wait to have goat babies again


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> I ban Cade because I can't wait to have goat babies again


That doesn't even make sense!!!


----------



## margaret

I ban Cade for banning Dallas for banning someone for banning someone for being confused!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Cade for banning me for banning someone because they were confused. And I ban fishing816 for not posting a ban and I ban you for banning Cade for banning me for banning someone who was confused. Soooo......... You're all banned!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you guys because the posts on this thread are up to over 10k !! Woohoo!! Lets see if we can make it 11k!!


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because i am doing homework :sigh:


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I ban you because i am doing homework :sigh:


I ban you because I am excited because I don't have to go to school because it's -5000000 below (not that much)

I LOOOOOVVVVEEEE snow days!!!!


----------



## kenzie

No snow here :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## kenzie

kenzie said:


> No snow here :sigh: :sigh:


But i still ban u


----------



## aceofspades

Only in Texas 16 tonight 60 tomorrow


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for being so nice and warm all the time


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban you for being so nice and warm all the time


16 is not nice it was cold


----------



## aceofspades

I ban COgoatLover25 for thinking that bipolar weather is nice.


----------



## margaret

I ban you cuz 60 is nice


----------



## COgoatLover25

do you have this? Then it's nice


----------



## goatygirl

It below 30 right now where i live


----------



## sassy

goatygirl said:


> It below 30 right now where i live


Wow. Where do u live?? That's colder then my freezer!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, I have to admit mine isn't that bad then lol


----------



## goatygirl

sassy said:


> Wow. Where do u live?? That's colder then my freezer!


I live in NH


----------



## goatlady1314

Mine was -50 lol


----------



## goatygirl

right now it is 20 and i'm really warm and might be boiling when i enter sunlight


----------



## kenzie

I ban you beacause i like your profile pic


----------



## margaret

I ban you because i like it too!


----------



## kenzie

I ban u because i like boer goats


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban u because I don't

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassy

I ban anyone that don't like goats!!! Any goats


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassy said:


> I ban anyone that don't like goats!!! Any goats


I ban Sassy for coming up with a good ban lol


----------



## margaret

I ban anyone who doesn't* LOVE ALL* goats!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok ok, I LOVE EM ALL!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That a girl!!! Lol


----------



## sassy

Glad you love all goats goatlady1314!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because it is morning time;(!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you because I don't care  lol


----------



## kenzie

I ban u because I am watching TV


----------



## sassy

I ban tv. Time to check the goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban sassy for trying to ban all of u! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban all of u cause i had a suckish day!:wallbang:


----------



## sassy

I ban sucky days 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I ban suckish teachers


----------



## shawneesas

i ban goaty girl for being rude to teachers (even though i agree )


----------



## fishin816

I ban everyone because I havent been here in a long time and i dont know whats going on!


----------



## goatygirl

Fine then I will correct myself, I ban my rude writting teacher.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban alllllllll teachers

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban goatlady1314 for agreeing with me lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban goatygirl for saying I agreed with her when I actually didnt. She banned writing teachers I ban all teachers!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban goatlady1314 because that is pretty darn close


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban goatygirl because its so not darn close 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you all because its a tiny difference


----------



## goatygirl

I ban COgoatLover25 for being right


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban goat gal for being wrong

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I am not wrong i am just a tiny bit right


----------



## goatlady1314

More wrong than right

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Noooooo


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooo lol


----------



## goatygirl

I ban COgoatLover25 for booing me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boohoo


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> Noooooo


Yesssssz

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha


----------



## goatygirl

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo


----------



## fishin816

I ban everyone because I dont know what is going on!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo


Yes! Doesn't matter how long I say it, it still works!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I forget what we were talking about


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow ok blondy!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

How do you know I'm blond


----------



## goatlady1314

I have my ways ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

What if I am not a blond


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmmm, not possible. That is unless you dyed your hair.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, goat lady made a funny !!


----------



## goatlady1314

What?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What?


----------



## goatygirl

Oh you saw my pictures. Now that makes sense


----------



## goatlady1314

What picture?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

The one from 2 years ago?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Most likely


----------



## goatlady1314

Um not actually ;-) I think your hair looks brown in that picture

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

You know how I know right?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

My hair is actually very dirty blond


----------



## goatlady1314

Still blonde ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

How do you get a blonde to fall out of a tree?


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey no blonde jokes! Im also blonde 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

How? I want to know!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha you should know already 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wave ! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Hi! =)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

I ban everyone because this thread is so confusing!!!!! Are we chating or banning each other?!?!?!??


----------



## goatlady1314

We are supposed to be banning but goatygirl messed it all up! Lol I ban fisher for being confused

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban you for being confused


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not confused

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> We are supposed to be banning but goatygirl messed it all up! Lol I ban fisher for being confused
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Its fishin! I ban you for calling me fisher!


----------



## goatlady1314

Well obviously u like fishing

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Or like eating fish


----------



## goatlady1314

Not me I dont! Theirs veins in there

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I don't like the skin on the bottom of the fish


----------



## goatlady1314

U tried it?!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Me trying fish?


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah, do u fish! Lol (I doubt it)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I fish on a normal basis but I fail to catch anything to keep. But my family eats fish every month


----------



## goatlady1314

Really? I didn't even know that ugh kelsie! I have only fished once in my life and I didn't like it lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Well obviously u like fishing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No! I dont!!!!! My dad made the account!!!!! I see no value in throwing a line out and waiting for a bite!!!!! I ban you for thinking I like fishing!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fisher for not likeing to fish

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban fisher for not likeing to fish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban goatlady for calling me fisher and banning me for not liking to fish!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine fishy! Pick a new name I could call u?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Fine fishy! Pick a new name I could call u?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban goatlady for calling me fishy!


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine cabe, hows that?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I thought it was Cade


----------



## goatlady1314

Leave it to me to mess up uggghhh 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I thought you were wrote that on purpose


----------



## goatlady1314

No I only do that to you ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Thanks a lot!


----------



## goatlady1314

Your welcome!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Miss sarcasm


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey your the one who started it!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

I have great news!!!!! Blaze and Stardust had AT LEAST four succesful dates! I have not a clue of how many they had while I was gone, but I know they had four while I was here. 

Oh and a question. Should I be giving the does calf manna to flush them?


----------



## goatygirl

It depends on what is in it.


----------



## kenzie

I ban yall because the word ban hasnt been used in the 24 posts!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban kenzie cause I have a brother named kenze

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because thats cool


----------



## goatygirl

I ban you for having the time to count all the posts


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban u cuz your sick (right?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I'm getting better,. And unfortunately I have to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww poor u

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I actually woke up with a possible ear infection so I will not be going to school today


----------



## aceofspades

You're banned because you're not banning agin!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban goatlady1314 for laughing at me


----------



## goatlady1314

Why

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Becasue i can. i ban goatlady1314 for questioning me


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban olivia for banning me for no good reason

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban gaotlady1314 because that is not a good reason


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban olivia because I have a name! What is it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney cause i want to


----------



## fishin816

I ban this thread because I feel like it!


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> I ban Chaney cause i want to


Haha u do know my name lol I ban olivia because she knows my name

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney for not knowing that I know her name


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> I ban Chaney for not knowing that I know her name


I ban olivia for how she knows my name.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

I ban Chaney for banning Olivia for knowing her name!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban fisher for not minding his own business lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban fisher for not minding his own business lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Just call me Cade ;-) I ban Chaney for calling me fisher again!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban cade for spelling fisher wrong!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Just call me Cade ;-) I ban Chaney for calling me fisher again!


You have NO proof I did that! I ban you for banning me for spelling fisher wrong!


----------



## goatlady1314

Only cuz u just changed it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban goat lady cuz she didn't ban anyone 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I ban dallasdixie for banning people


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban olivia because dallasdixie banned me not people

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you for defending me ( even though that makes no sense!)  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because i dont want to go to school tomorrow


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Kenzie cause I do want to goto school cause my sister is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas cause thats funny


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban Kenzie cause she thinks its funny


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallas because i like her profile pic


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Kenzie for banning Dallas


----------



## goatygirl

i ban Ace for banning Kenzie for banning dallas


----------



## aceofspades

i ban for goatygirl for banning me for banning Kenzie for banning dallas.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban ace for banning me for banning kenzie for banning dallas


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatygirl because this cartoon is hilarious. My app went to camp and got painted


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I ban aceofspades because he/she won't swim the English Channel this month


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

I ban fallenleavesgoats because i like their signature!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Thank you!  i ban kenzie because she likes my signature. 
Also, as a side note, I don't have goats yet, but they are supposed to be born this next week!!!


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

I ban fallenleavesgoats because they are expecting goats next week!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I ban Kenzie for being so encouraging 
(Thank you!)


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

I ban fallen leaves goats because they banned me for being encouraging


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I ban you for banning someone for the weirdest reason


----------



## kenzie

I ban dallaskdixie for having boer goats (so do i)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

We'll I ban you for the same reason


----------



## kenzie

I ban you because i am STUFFED!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban kenzie cause it doesn't matter if she's stuffed. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban goatlady because she banned me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I ban kenzie cause her name is not capitalized.


----------



## kenzie

I ban goatygirl because of my uncapitalization


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I ban kenzie because my goats were born on Sunday!


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## fishin816

FallenLeavesGoats said:


> I ban kenzie because my goats were born on Sunday!
> 
> By:
> Fallen Leaves
> "A Goat Farm"
> Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


That doesnt even make any sense!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

FallenLeavesGoats said:


> I ban kenzie because my goats were born on Sunday!
> 
> By:
> Fallen Leaves
> "A Goat Farm"
> Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


Yaayyyy i ban u because of your goats born on Sunday!!! Do you have pics?!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Yes.
Here's the wether, but I don't have one of the doe yet. I'll try to post when I get one...







Guess what his name is:
Fallen Leaves!

By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

Since your goat is sooo cute i ban you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban kenzie cause she's the last to post in a whole week!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

i ban goatlady because I'm on line for the first time in a week.


----------



## goatygirl

I ban aceofspades for being on for the first time in a week.I ban all of you because i got to feel Decembers babies kick yesterday


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatygirl because you should watch the voice and support my friend josh Murly


----------



## goatygirl

I ban aceofspades because I do watch the voice


----------



## Chadwick

I check on this and last to post wins every once and a while just to giggle at how long you all will go!!! 

These threads were built for stubborn people like you, I would have given up soooo long ago!

Sorry to interrupt , have fun!,!


----------



## fishin816

aceofspades said:


> I ban goatygirl because you should watch the voice and support my friend josh Murly


COOOL!!!!! I watch The Voice!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

How can i know thats your friend????? HUMMMM?????? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Cade for not posting a ban ( I watch the Voice too )


----------



## fishin816

I ban COgoatlover because school got called off because the power is out!!!!!! YES!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I ban COgoatlover because school got called off because the power is out!!!!!! YES!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I ban Cade because that is a dumb ban


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban Cade because that is a dumb ban


It was pretty dumb. I ban myself for banning COgoatlover for such a joyous occasion!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> It was pretty dumb. I ban myself for banning COgoatlover for such a joyous occasion!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I ban Cade for banning himself


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban Cade for banning himself


 I ban you for banning me for banning myself!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I ban you for banning me for banning myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I ban you for banning me because I banned you for banning yourself


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban you for banning me because I banned you for banning yourself


I ban you for banning me for banning you&#8230; i cant go on! It is too much of a mouthful!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I ban you for banning me for banning you&#8230; i cant go on! It is too much of a mouthful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well... your mouth is pretty big lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well... your mouth is pretty big lol


WHAAAAA????????? You said i had a big mouth!!!! *sniffles*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> WHAAAAA????????? You said i had a big mouth!!!! *sniffles*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It was a compliment........ sort of lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban co for using to many dots!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban co for using to many dots!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban goat lady because I don't know her name!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

My name is chaney  sounds like shaney I ban co because she didn't even know my name 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> My name is chaney  sounds like shaney I ban co because she didn't even know my name
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because she probably doesn't even know my name!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because I do know her name 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because I do know her name
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because she remembered !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey dont hate the memory im a great person lol im gonna ban Lindsey cuz she underestimated me !

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey dont hate the memory im a great person lol im gonna ban Lindsey cuz she underestimated me !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because I did no such thing ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

she did to! i have a great memory and she didnt think so ha! i ban lindsey because she just now lied


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> she did to! i have a great memory and she didnt think so ha! i ban lindsey because she just now lied


I ban Chaney because she called me a liar on this thread and a blonde on another thread !!!! Oh how the insults never end lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because she deserves it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because I don't !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because she should be a grape

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because she should be a grape
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because I don't want to be a grape !!!!! Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because she should be a grape
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


A grape?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban Chaney because I don't want to be a grape !!!!! Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I ban Lindsey because im forcing her to be a grape! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because im forcing her to be a grape!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because I'm NOT a grape!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because im forcing her to be a grape!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That ban made absolutely no sense!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok I ban Lindsey because shes a green grape

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok I ban Lindsey because shes a green grape
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban you because this is sooo stupid lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok I ban Lindsey because shes a green grape
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Okay that makes sense now&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Cade because he is now a green Sharpie marker


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban COgoatLover25 because I don't know your name!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I do 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because I'm Lindsey and she should know that !!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-( I ban Lindsey because now I know her name!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because she's a shampoo bottle !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because she's a chamelean (didn't spell that right) apple.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because I want to !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban Charisa because I'm Lindsey and she should know that !!!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ok now I ban Lindsey because she was supposed to ban me but she banned charisa!! Now im mad

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok now I ban Lindsey because she was supposed to ban me but she banned charisa!! Now im mad
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because she's got a bad temper

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because she says that Chaney has a bad temper.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because shes got a bad temper

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because I'm supposed to ban the person above me.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Charisa cause I want to


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban all of you!!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Olivia because she banned me and I ban Lindsey because she's banning all of us.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I man charisa just because

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Just because what? I ban you because I just forgot your name!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because shes mean to me 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban charisa because shes mean to me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because she needs to add her name to her signature so we won't forget again :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because she doesnt have her name in her sig and i still remember!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because she doesnt have her name in her sig and i still remember!


I ban Chaney because so what ?!?!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

It matters Lindsey it really does

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> It matters Lindsey it really does
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


ChAnEy !!!!! YOU MUST BE WONDERGIRL OR SOMETHING! HOW ON EARTH DO YOU TAKE CARE OF 130 GOATS ???????


----------



## goatlady1314

Well its easy really just spend 8 hours a day out side literally 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Well its easy really just spend 8 hours a day out side literally
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Wow, I want to come live at your house ! lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I go out at 5 am and get in at 9  then I start at 2 and get in at 6. The babies are real bad cuz they pull down my pants haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol I go out at 5 am and get in at 9  then I start at 2 and get in at 6. The babies are real bad cuz they pull down my pants haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


So how many babies do you have right now?


----------



## goatlady1314

70 babies in one shed, talk about ear plugs! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> 70 babies in one shed, talk about ear plugs!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


iT'S FUNNY , while city girls are playing with their dolls and playing "mommy" we goat people are learning with goats lol much better if you ask me!


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> iT'S FUNNY , while city girls are playing with their dolls and playing "mommy" we goat people are learning with goats lol much better if you ask me!


YES!! way better  I love this life 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> YES!! way better  I love this life
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah, when we travel and go through big cramped cities I always think "Boy, I sure would HATE to live here!!! " lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I like to imagine city people doing some of the things I do  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I like to imagine city people doing some of the things I do
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah, I get a lot of laughs out of that myself!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because I'm supposed to.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because that's mean 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay!!! I ban Lindsey because she said that I'm mean!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because she IS mean!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because she THINKS that I am mean, when I'm NOT!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa because I KNOW she is mean!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-( :mecry: I ban you.  :tear:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-( :mecry: I ban you.  :tear:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


She's even Mean when she cries I've been Charisa for being mean mean mean!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o I BAN LINDSEY FOR BEING MEAN, MEAN, MEAN, MEAN, etc!!!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-o I BAN LINDSEY FOR BEING MEAN, MEAN, MEAN, MEAN, etc!!!!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Charisa is So mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean mean!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Really? The only reason that I ban you if because I'm supposed to ban the person above me. As simple as that. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're still mean lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Well, I would ban other people, too. I'd rather not ban you but rules are rules. I ban you because I DON'T want to.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you because


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Because what? I ban you because rules are rules.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for not having any horses


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban you for not having any horses
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:mecry: I can't help it. So far I've got about $125. :mecry:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaawwww


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Forget it im the winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because this is the wrong thread!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I ban myself for that

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney cause i want to


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Olivia because I have a sister named Olivia.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I dont ,but I do have a sister named kelsie wich is olivias twin 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban you because I keep forgetting your name. It's Chaney, isn't it?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup thats the name 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because Chaney forgot to ban me! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

I ban Charisa because i win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

kenzie said:


> I ban Charisa because i win!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sorry i mixed two threads there
I ban Charisa because i like her profile pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Kenzie, you seem to be on the wrong thread. You don't win on this one, you just ban people.  I ban Kenzie because she thinks she won!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I Like My Profile Picture, too. (It's my FF doe Pebbles and her first and only doeling Caramel) I ban Kenzie because she posted before I did!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Haha i ban Charisa because she banned me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay! I ban Kenzie!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Hay! I ban Kenzie!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Noope i ban you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban you! Let's stop banning each other and wait for someone else to join in, then we'll ban away!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

I ban all of you


----------



## fishin816

I ban you Olivia for banning all of us!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban candis because I just gave him a nick name 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban candis because I just gave him a nick name
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am candis? Dont call me that

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Cade because he forgot to ban Chaney.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816

Oh yeah I ban Charisa for banning me for not banning Chaney. And I ban Chaney as well 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I am candis? Dont call me that
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why not?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

Because… I really dont want to be called that… so please dont say it again  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I won't call you that. I ban Cade!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> Because&#8230; I really dont want to be called that&#8230; so please dont say it again
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hehehe that was a funny name tho. Your 9-10 right?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I won't call you that. I ban Cade!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Why do you ban me?!? I ban Charisa for banning me for no apparent reason!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I think he's 11 or almost 11. I ban Chaney because you forgot to ban someone.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Hehehe that was a funny name tho. Your 9-10 right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Maybe&#8230; :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I think he's 11 or almost 11. I ban Chaney because you forgot to ban someone.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I will be eleven this month!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Well, I have to ban the person above me. Rules are Rules.  I ban me for ?.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol how is a 10 year old so good at minerals and what not?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup I did so im gonna ban charisa because she pointed out my mistake

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

That is *all* I do… goats goats goats and did I mention goats? I am constantly researching goat feeds, minerals, dewormers, and I am constantly out with my goats…?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol how is a 10 year old so good at minerals and what not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I just turned 12 and I'm good at a lot of things. Vet knowledge, etc. (My friend is a Vet Tech and she lives 5 minutes away from me) 

I ban Chaney because you didn't ban anyone.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

GOATS! GOATS! GOATS! I ban whoever bans above me, except me. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> GOATS! GOATS! GOATS! I ban whoever bans above me, except me.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


There is no one named "me" on this threas so u did just ban charisa

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> That is *all* I do&#8230; goats goats goats and did I mention goats? I am constantly researching goat feeds, minerals, dewormers, and I am constantly out with my goats&#8230;?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thats really unusual

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You forgot to ban me. hahaha  I ban Chaney for not reading my other post, about learning to be a vet, etc. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I just turned 12 and I'm good at a lot of things. Vet knowledge, etc. (My friend is a Vet Tech and she lives 5 minutes away from me)
> 
> I ban Chaney because you didn't ban anyone.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Oh thats awesome! I was just asking cade because hes a boy and ya know they aren't as smart as girls so ya I wouldn't put it past u 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh thats awesome! I was just asking cade because hes a boy and ya know they aren't as smart as girls so ya I wouldn't put it past u
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'm back and that's funny lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh thats awesome! I was just asking cade because hes a boy and ya know they aren't as smart as girls so ya I wouldn't put it past u
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am offended!!! Lol! Just kidding&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm back and that's funny lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yay! Linsey is back!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> I am offended!!! Lol! Just kidding&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol its only the facts 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey whos gonna ban me!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban you for being pretty in your avatar!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

And I ban you for being cute in yours haha who knows if thats you or not  I've never seen ya 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> And I ban you for being cute in yours haha who knows if thats you or not  I've never seen ya
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'll post a pic if myself tonight for you guys so be looking  it'll be real this time lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww yay 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Was that sarcastic or genuinely excited ? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Was that sarcastic or genuinely excited ? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Im excited for it girl! Wich thread will u be posting on?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm back!! I ban Chaney for not banning anybody lately!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Im excited for it girl! Wich thread will u be posting on?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What thread do you want it to be on?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well how bout this one? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Post a picture on this thread. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Post a picture on this thread.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Hey you post a picture to! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, later


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Alright.  I'll post a picture AFTER Lindsey posts a picture. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Oooh good 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow your really pretty! !!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks , I have straight hair... Wish it was curly 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, here's my picture for all you to see and make fun of lol


You are really pretty!!!! why didn't you ever post a pic of yourself before now?? btw I want curly hair also!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Just put your hair in a sock!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> You are really pretty!!!! why didn't you ever post a pic of yourself before now?? btw I want curly hair also!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Thanks 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Just put your hair in a sock!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats wat I do and it works so good! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Thats wat I do and it works so good!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I call it " SOCK head !" Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

lol wow thats great Lindsey haha  i can never spell your name right without autocorrect


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well atleast u can remember he rename without wanting to call her Sidney!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol malory! Sidney is Scottyhorse 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I still want to call Lindsey Sidney!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm NOT Sydney !!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Chill down Linsey lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well I'm NOT !!!!! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well I think you should take a drink then, you'll feel much better 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

But I'm NOT Sydney !!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey girl im so upset im about to start callin ya Sidney haha jk

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

DON'T you DARE !!!!!!! I'll call you something you won't like !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok Sydney go for it! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok Dually !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww I love it thanks alot Sydney 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, here's my picture for all you to see and make fun of lol


I never thought you looked like that.  I'll post my picture tomorrow.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

What?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I never thought you looked like that.  I'll post my picture tomorrow.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


What did you think I looked like ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I was thinkin u was gonna look like a poodle 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I don't know. Just different.  You're really pretty, though.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks , you should post your pic NOW ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Maybe. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Okay. Here's a picture.  (Note: It's a little bit old, I wasn't able to get a recent one and the date on it is wrong )









I'll try to get a new picture sometime. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love your hair 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Okay. Here's a picture.  (Note: It's a little bit old, I wasn't able to get a recent one and the date on it is wrong )
> 
> View attachment 64354
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a new picture sometime. ;-)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Awww you are really pretty!! just like the rest of us!! haha although I thought u would have looked different!! like as in lighter skin and blue eyes!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Thanks!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Also if you want to you can be in the dare too!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

im in it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What dare? The picture was taken when it was really cloudy, so my skin looks darker.  I'll try to get a new picture, sometime.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

BTW, my mom is the only one in our family that has blue eyes. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

like you have to change your avatar every day for a week and the picture has to be of you, and and you have to say something random about yourself every day


----------



## COgoatLover25

I saw the blood moon last night








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I don't know if I would be able to do the picture dare, but I could post something random about myself everyday.  I like having a picture of my goats for my avatar. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Random: I ate a lot of Maccaroni n Cheese today. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I saw the blood moon last night
> View attachment 64411
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oh my gosh!!:O what time??:O was it creepy??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not really, it was like 1:07 am here


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

why would a blood moon be creepy?! my sister seen it but no not me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I bet you were snoring


----------



## goatlady1314

Um no! I never snore ;-) now go post on my new thread haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I bet you're the snortiest snorer of them all!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah right! Heres an idea turn on a voice recorder before you go to sleep

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

There we go!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

there we go what?


----------



## goatlady1314

My picture finally worked

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yup it did!


----------



## goatlady1314

ik but u need to change yours!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

to yourself


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

yeah! y not?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Idk


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

see theres no reason not to!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nope
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That is apart of the dare!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

: p


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

:p  come on!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I already did...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wrong thread Chaney... I ban you for that 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol u guys got me off topic!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh blame us !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Exactly cuz its all your falt!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well everybody into house takes things out on me so blame me... Go ahead why don't cha!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boo hoo ! I ban you for being mean !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well everybody into house takes things out on me so blame me... Go ahead why don't cha!!!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Girl!! I am not bein mean!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well everybody into house takes things out on me so blame me... Go ahead why don't cha!!!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


oh malory i would never blame you!! its all lindsey haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey!! has a problem!!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I see witches flying all of the sudden 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I'm fixin to make a panda fly!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I see witches flying all of the sudden
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


And I see trolls!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I'm fixin to make a panda fly!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Hahahahaha malory you seriously just made me laugh out loud!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> And I see trolls!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I see witches , one with dark brown hair and a BLONDE witch oh no!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Shes pry gonna come poke your eye out with her broom!!!! Ya stinkin head head

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Shes pry gonna come poke your eye out with her broom!!!! Ya stinkin head head
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Are you insulting me ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol oh yeah I definitely am can u tell!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, be that way


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I was jk

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Please!!! I will cut you if you try to poke out my green eyeballs!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Hahahahaha malory you seriously just made me laugh out loud!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Hah I bet I made u pooh your pants!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thanks a lot malory

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well your welcome Chaney!!! I know you just love me embarrassing you!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ndwarf

goathiker said:


> JaLyn is banned for having the same number of children as me but,_ more _grandchildren. (ha)


goathiker is banned because she is not as awesome as me!!:laugh::fireworks::wahoo:


----------



## ndwarf

Oh my word I did not realize I was on the first page!! But whoever went last it still applies!!


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> goathiker is banned because she is not as awesome as me!!:laugh::fireworks::wahoo:


ndwarf is banned 'cuz she isn't awesome!!


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I van everyone!! cause I'm the queen!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You "van" everyone ? Didn't you learn proper english in school? lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I'm homeschooled so no I did not!! haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You "van" everyone ? Didn't you learn proper english in school? lol




Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Why the long face??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Why the long face??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Between me and her 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well still quit makin her upset!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She started it !!!! Lol, no it was just a misunderstanding  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

fixed!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!! we are all grands agane!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha so wht is everyone doin??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm eating potato chips...mmmmmmmmmm


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha , those are bad for u!! Im laying in bed 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're so lazy 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well at least im not gettin fat! Haha jk. I get up at 5 am

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, you told us you were getting fat though ! You lied 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey! U remember. I stopped getting fat because im going on daily runs now 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I just ate supper. I'm full. Well not really full.  What are you do'in wak'in up at 5 o'clock Chaney? I wake up at 7 o'clock. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I've never been fat in my life.  I have enough trouble even getting enough food.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I just ate supper. I'm full. Well not really full.  What are you do'in wak'in up at 5 o'clock Chaney? I wake up at 7 o'clock.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Lol im doing my chores 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats everyone's favorite candy?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Peeps!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I like sour cherry balls, licorice, and reeses peanut butter cups 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who doesn't like Reese's!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

U?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ok good! We get a zip lock bag and we fill it up all the way full then we right our names on it and someone hides it then we find it and its tough but I do it then I get to eat all the candy!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Arnt u pround of me?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

For what ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Eating my candy 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Grr!! Im gonna get u!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

U don't kno where I live tho so haha in yo face ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea huh it's right in your username! Colorado

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, no Connecticut silly !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No! CO is for Colorado

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

CT is Connecticut 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who doesn't like Reese's!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I don't like Reese's :l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> No! CO is for Colorado
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


The only reason she tried tricking u is cause I was bein stupid and thought CO stood for Connecticut!!:l now she is tryin to see if u as stupid as I was!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I don't like Reese's :l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You just aren't any fun


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I'm jut not a fato!!!!!:') haha jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I'm jut not a fato!!!!!:') haha jk
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


how much do you weigh?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

120-125 but ice strayed working out so I don't know how much I way now!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

How much do you way??:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

115 how tall are you ?
I'm like 5'9


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm 5 foot:/ but I think I get my weight from my dad!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Huh


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My dad is weighty!!:/ but he is a firm thick!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I weigh 99.9 and im like 5"11

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jocelnlee

I just lost 5 min of my life that I will never get back reading this!! Your all banned!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  sorry jocelnlee

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban goatlady because i am exhausted


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Kenzie because she didn't post why she was exhausted


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because it's pry personal

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Lindsey because it's pry personal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I ban Chaney because she doesn't know that for sure 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I ban yall cause i am exhausted because i have been in a car for like 7 hrs...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm exhausted cause I'm exhausted!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban Malory,right? Because she is also exhausted!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes tht is correct!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Ok good i am terrible with names!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I was sayin u were correct about banning me!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Oh, haha whoops! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!!:') u confuse me!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

U confused me earlier: ok is your name Malory?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> U confused me earlier: ok is your name Malory?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah, her name is Malory and mine is Lindsey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No my name is melony!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Haha! I just looked on another thread Malory!!!
And hi Lindsey!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I bet yall can guess my name!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um mc rylee??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What!!! all along I thought your name was Mc Rylee


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope, its Mackenzie!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I know I was jut pickin!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I know! Do people ever call u nicknames?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They call me Mal Mal


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I like that!
People call me Mak (rarely) and kenzie


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I like mak!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Thanks i wish more people would call me that!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's a very cool nickname!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hello girls! What're ya'll talk'in a'bout? (I like putting two words together like, ya'll )

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

We talkin about nicknames, do u have any nicknames?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Charisa why won't you answer!!?! how is your doe??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

KIDS!!! TWINS!! Lilly decided to have her doeling and buckling while we were at church tonight. Silly girl. Both kids are doing well and nursing. I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I need help naming the buckling. I'll post pics in the morning! KIDS!!!  :-D 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

That's the reason I couldn't answer, lol. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh haha!! I assumed that!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pics?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Soon. I've got to go to CHURCH!!  I have to take care of HUMAN kids (I'm working in the Children's Ministry).  Keep looking, I'll post pics soon. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm gonna die if I don't see those pics!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Here are the pics.  These two are of the doeling Cookies n Cream. 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's pretty 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

These two are of the buckling Geronimo "Jerry". 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks Lindsey! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're both pretty !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks again, Lindsey!  Interested in any of them?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, I've got my eyes set on another doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me too!!!






paisley will be her name!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

We all know that Malory  lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Maybe not charisa


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's true lol, 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I already knew that Malory. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh u guys r bummers!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

They are really cute Charisa!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks Kenzie! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Your welcome! I ban u beacuse you have adorable goats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So... is there ever an ugly goat??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

True, true.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love goats and if I ever goat three wishes my first would be to have all the gaots in the world!! haha which isn't humanly possible so that is why I would wish it


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory for forgetting to ban Kenzie. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I van charisa for banning me for making a good statement!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban Malory because she said i "van" charisa


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I ban Mak cause she blames me cause I have auto correct!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

i ban 4seasonsfarm because my auto incorrect worked perfectly


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well my auto correct is stupid and yours must be smart so I BAN you for having a smart autocorrect!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well my auto correct is stupid and yours must be smart so I BAN you for having a smart autocorrect!!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I ban you because you read my post wrong. 
My auto correct doesn't work butter my auto incorrect is working perfectly.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You are confusing my tiny nutshell brain!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban malory because i really dont wanna go to school today:/...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Kenzie cause she should be on spring break instead of school!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban malory because shes awesome

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because She "thinks" Malory is awesome haha


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because shes not awesome 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because she's mean and she meant that


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban lindsey because i did not mean that!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because I like her avatar!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because I tried it! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because I don't know what she's talking about :shrug:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because im talking about I tried to copy her

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Watta bout me?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about you ??? Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

I ban u cause ur avatar should say Boer Goats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No micky I ban u for liking boer goats

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I ban u cause ur avatar should say Boer Goats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No, but I like Boers too 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I have like 10 boers 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a Boer and she's prettier 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

Nope check out my avatar!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool, now we all have almost the same avatar ! I dare you guys to keep it that way for a month starting today!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok  im in!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mak?


----------



## kenzie

I am in!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

yay , so it's until May 23rd !


----------



## kenzie

Its on!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

don't chicken out you guys!  I hope Malory gets on so she can join it too Her's can say I love my Pygmy goats or something...


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats way long!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I kno! That's why it's a good dare haha


----------



## kenzie

Haha, sorry i know i have prob asked u this before, but wat is ur name goatlady?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What!?! Its CHANEY haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's mine, Mak?


----------



## kenzie

Ur lindsay!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! You remembered!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You guys are confusing me with all the same avatar!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

BWAHAHAHAHAHA 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> You guys are confusing me with all the same avatar!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you going to be part of the dare? If so, here's yours


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you going to be part of the dare too Cade?


----------



## kenzie

Do it cade!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

He probably won't... Cade can't stick to an avatar for that long haha


----------



## kenzie

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yaw guys are super confusing!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yaw guys need to explain to malory 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey did explain to me but yaws avatars are REALLY!!!! Messing with my brain!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Fix yo brain mals!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was dropped as a baby!! haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahahah 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I believe you were to!! haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Why? Haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I wasnt!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Mik u definitely were!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I think not !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nope i ban u cause u are wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban u because u dont kn my name

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Its Chaney right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea I just told you that like 245 seconds ago lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Oh well i still got it right!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban every one that's not playing the game "caption this"


----------



## kenzie

U cant ban me cause i am!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

That's because you're awesome


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh I just got done playing it again!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban aceofspades because he didn't post a ban


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban everyone cause I want to!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban COgoatLover for banning me for not banning.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Aceofspades because at least I posted a ban haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Lindsey cause she is layin me no attention


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mal because I just nicknamed her ! haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Everyone calls me that


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Everyone calls me that
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I ban you be cause I'm going to call her that now haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban you be cause I'm going to call her that now haha


Who's her??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Who's her??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


typo error haha you!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I don't care!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I kno thats why I answered haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! your funnee!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're funnneeeeeeeerrrrr haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha no way!!!8)


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Mal guess what?


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> I ban Aceofspades because at least I posted a ban haha


I ban you because that's not a ban 
Haha
Oh wait I read that wrong yes it is dang well I still ban you because I nubians rule


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Mal guess what?


What??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> What??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like your avatar haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is not funny:l surprisingly cause I usually like people to like my avatar


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> That is not funny:l surprisingly cause I usually like people to like my avatar
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You don't like me?!?! I'm hurt...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I just don't like my avatar:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm sorry I'm out of the dare!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm sorry I'm out of the dare!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok, we'll think of another one we can all do together


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because she forgot to ban Malory! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

I ban y'all because this is the banning game not the dare game


----------



## kenzie

I ban aceofspades because i am exhausted!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban mik because why are u exhausted

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Chaney cause she is askin to many questions!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I ban malory because shes a way slow txter!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have short fingers and it's hard for me wen my iPod is always freezing up:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol jk

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you weren't you lil liar!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine sometimes your super fast sometimes u take 5 hours!  but im not complaining

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well alot of times I'm busy!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Are you sure??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cause I don't think you are!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Don't worry im sure! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban yall cause during a Pep Rally today someone kneed me in the back and yelled in my ear...







^after a day like that, i love seeing this face!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That must have been really merging!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

kenzie said:


> I ban yall cause during a Pep Rally today someone kneed me in the back and yelled in my ear...
> View attachment 65703
> 
> ^after a day like that, i love seeing this face!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I ban Kenzie for not kicking that person in the face. 
I think all girls should take self defense or some sort of class that will teach them how to fight. 
Like this young lady she's had training. I love the round house kick to the face. This guy should have know better than to try to take a girls phone


----------



## kenzie

Oh trust me i wanted to but if i did i would have got in trouble and all that!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I scare most people if they aggravate me so I don't have to worry!! and my older fit sister I can almost take down but she always grabs me with her long sharp nails and tears my skin so I have to say uncle!!! but my younger brother who is more fit and thicker than me and more tempermental I can get him down easy and make him cry just like today!! I know how to self defense and I'm not afraid to use it!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I ban 4 seasons farm for having a creepy avatar LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's not that creepy!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol malory I can just see it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

This is pams billy lindsey!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL!  (She had Joint Ill and started getting VERY weak)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Sorry to hear charisa it is veey hard to lose a goat especially when you are with them when they die :'(

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I am soo sorry Charisa!!!❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I miss BELLA!!!!  

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

Sorry for you're loss they really are more than just goats they are companions


----------



## aceofspades

Yall are banned because no one told me about goatzilla OMG goat breed Bakra from Pakistani? 
Like goatzilla I want one!!!!! 
View attachment 65891
View attachment 65892
View attachment 65893
View attachment 65894
View attachment 65895


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so one of my goats who I thought was barren maybe preggo!!!! her pooch looks different and droopier and she was makin this udder and I thought she was just settling with being a barren goat, but it getting bigger!!!:O but her teats are really tiny!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

aceofspades said:


> Yall are banned because no one told me about goatzilla OMG goat breed Bakra from Pakistani?
> Like goatzilla I want one!!!!!
> View attachment 65891
> View attachment 65892
> View attachment 65893
> View attachment 65894
> View attachment 65895


Oh My Goat! We could ride it!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Probably!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol what goat was it malory?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol what goat was it malory?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


My first goat Amor'e!!








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

How old is she?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A little over two I'm hoping she is preggo and I'll try to gets some pics of her pooch today 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yay! I went polar plunging today 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait is it still cold up there??:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

It was olny like 50 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

And I got a scorpion on my foot then I almost died!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!!!:O a scorpion??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

It's already in the 90s here and I HATE scorpions but where I live there every where!!!
They love the heat and the rock I've even woke up with them in my bed 
More than once. 
I HATE them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's like in the 60's and 70'snhere and I don't have to deal with scorpions!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

You're lucky there evil. 
We have chickens they help but scorpions are nocturnal so there out when the chickens are sleeping. 
I learned they glow under uv light it's kinda neat try it. 
I got a uv flash light and killed 33 scorpions in one night just around my the outside of my house


----------



## aceofspades

I kid you not you can eat scorpions fry them up they are spicy


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow! The scorpion that was on me was real tiny!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well the tinier the better!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

The ones we have a small and light brown but man they pack a punch when they sting


----------



## goatlady1314

This is jill, she has really pretty babies! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

how much does she milk?


----------



## goatlady1314

And pam:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol glad ya think so malory 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Im depressed, 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chaney don't be depressed!!! it's no fun!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban Malory because i can!! Bwahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Kenzie cause she purposely banned me!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban malory because ticks don't like me hahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban Chaney cause i am confused abt ur ban!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Chaney and Kenzie cause they are confused and I know the worlds secrets!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U know my secrets!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

You dont know mine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> You dont know mine!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Your right!! I know both of yaws!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban 4seasonsfarm because I have no secrets open book


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I said I knew Kenzie and chaneys secrets but I ban ace because I already knew he had no secrets!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol malory u crack me up 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Are you an egg??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes! I want to be an egg or a walnut or something that cracks

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha walnuts are harder to crack!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wsy true! Im an egg!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh if you were a walnut it would mean you have a hard head!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I do have a hard head tho like I cant touch my brain or anything because of the shell around it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha so your a walnut!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea but u crack me easy 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## goatlady1314

Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your a rotten walnut!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ok good! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm just a ripe walnut!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I am a doorknob


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I am a doorknob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


A doorknob of foam haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

And your a rotten apple ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, I'm a chameleon , apple eating panda 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahahahah

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> A doorknob of foam haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Whaaaaa?!? No i am diamond!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Whaaaaa?!? No i am diamond!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Ok, a very dull , fake diamond . Happy? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

How can a door knob be a diamond?? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, a very dull , fake diamond . Happy? Haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Nope, i am a 5 star rated, fully loaded doorknob with real beautiful diamonds!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Diamonds r to good to be door knobs !

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Thats why i am a diamond encrusted doorknob☺


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Nope, i am a 5 star rated, fully loaded doorknob with real beautiful diamonds!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No, now you're downgraded to wood

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

Doorknobs cant be changed, so i am staying a great doorknob!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Your a terrible door knob

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I am a rock!! which means I'm strong!! an can't be broken!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban u because your a rock!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban mik because shes insulting mals

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I ban Chaney cause i am not insulting her, i am just repeating what she said!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Kenzie and Chaney cause yaw should reply more to this thread!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban Mal cuz i am tired again


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mak because I want to and I'm tired too **yawn**


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban yaw cause it's early and yaw are already tired!!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey I stayed uo untill 3 am last night!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hi gals!!! I'm back!  I ban Chaney because you forgot to ban Malory! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

I ban Charisa because i have missed her!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey I stayed uo untill 3 am last night!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Me too!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory because she forgot to ban Kenzie and because no one posted on here recently. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I thought Kenzie was gonna post on here!! and I ban charisa for bein a thread banner/monitor!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban Malory cuz i posted now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I ban Kenzie cause that post was way over due!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Maloy because I just wanted to say I love this movie!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because she didn't post a movie title!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because ut us a kid show hahaha despicable me 2


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Lindsey- because she has no ought to be on here anyways!!
I ban Chaney- because I feel like it!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*business!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I ban everyone but me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha no I dare you to ban yourself!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Ok i ban myself
But guess what
I didnt follow that ban!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wht??im confused!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What? Really that didn't make any sense :lol:


----------



## kenzie

I ban yall cuz yalls confused


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

My friend has a Nubian Spanish cross doe that is 2 years old. She has never been breed she's a pet there is not buck any where in the area. The only other animal in the yard is a female sheep. 
There is absolutely no way that this goat is breed. Non of the neighbors have goats either.
Yet this week she has milked up. 
What's going on here? And should she be worried? Should she try milking her?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well when did he get her??:O 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

She's had her over a year


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok sounds like she is sucking one side!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Finally someone agrees!


----------



## aceofspades

If that we're true you would never have to breed to get milk just start milking. 
What caused her to milk up to begin with she had never been breed. 
Would a hormone imbalance or maybe some sort of false pregnancy?


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok dude I live on a dairy farm and this happens all the time to the calves if acalf starts sucking herself she will start milk simple as that!!


----------



## aceofspades

I'm not saying you're wrong I'm just saying it does not make scenes to me. 
But besides that this lady that owns her is so nuts about her animals she has them under video survaliance 24/7. even when she's not home she watches them on her iPad or Iphone and has never seen that.


----------



## aceofspades

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/352449-unbred-doe-producing-milk.html
This was an interesting thread I thought I would share I think that this is more likely what's going on. 
Even tho the swollen side is producing milk it may be an infection on the other side that's it causing it.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well my link did appear but only for like a few seconds!!:l so that is why I ban ace


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban you for reading to slow.
You just have to read it before it disappears


----------



## animalfamily

aceofspades is banned for writing with dissapearing ink.


....I will have to tell LittleBock that this game is still going strong. She will be so happy to hear the news. She hasn't been here in quite a while. Been busy with starting her own business etc. Over 10,000 posts, impressive. Thanks for playing eveyone!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did u start ths thread??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Thank her for starting it


----------



## aceofspades

I ban littlebock because she's got a lot of catching up to do. 
And I wish her the best of luck in her new business adventure


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because she needs to empty her PM box 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I also ban Chaney cause she has not been on here today!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

you guys! That's illegal


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's not illegal if I'm the president of the United States!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Mal because she forgot to ban Chaney! :-D I'm back! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

But your not a president


----------



## kenzie

I ban all


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> But your not a president


Well you don't know tht for sure!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Maloy aka gran- I know you ;-) and your no president :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatlady
Because maybe 4seasons could be president some day


----------



## aceofspades

My boss told me to dress for the job I wanted not the job I had. 

Now I'm sitting in a disciplinary hearing dressed as batman


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I ban ace cause he is more childish that any o the youth on here!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

ban Chaney because her PM box is full!


----------



## goatlady1314

Wasnt time to ban me!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban both of u!! cause I felt lik it and I'm worn out to the bone!!!!!!:-(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Malory i know how you feel⭐⭐⭐


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do u really know?? I have to wake up at 5 in the mornin and pick strawberries for 3-4 hours no breaks and it breaks my back!! And alot of nights I can't go to bed til 12-1!!!!!!:l so Kenzie do u really know?? haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win the bet we made !!! I was the only one to keep the same avatar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I win the bet we made !!! I was the only one to keep the same avatar!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


lol, Maloruy was last, Chaney was third, I was second and Mak was first ! hahaha


----------



## goatlady1314

the only reason why i changed it is because you made me and you changed yours first so im second your last


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> the only reason why i changed it is because you made me and you changed yours first so im second your last


No, I'm second


----------



## kenzie

I am first, i changed mine today 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am first!! haha first to be last!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

no u lost


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tech ally we all lost except Kenzie


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Kenzie for winning!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I ban malory for banning me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I ban Kenzie for banning me cause I banned her:l



Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mal cause her PM box is full again!!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oops!!:3


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban co cause I just emptied it!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory because ????!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban charisa cause she hasn't been here in ages!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory because I have no clue what I'm banning her for!?!


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause its a game 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I didn't know that. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause now she does  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she cracks me up!


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I'm laughin haha


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey again because I'm laughing again.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I ban Katie cause that's funny


----------



## katiebug

And I unban Lindsey because, yes I am funny.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause she is haha


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I can't ban her for that reply. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I don't know why


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she banned me for no reason.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## JAR702

I ban Katiebug, because well she bugs me, ha ha


----------



## katiebug

I ban JAR702 because I can't read your profile picture. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse


----------



## kenzie

I ban Katie because i dont know u
Are u new on GS?☺


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## katiebug

I ban kenzie because she doesn't know me. And yes I'm new to TGS. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Like herbal remedies.


----------



## kenzie

Haha ok well i ban u because i welcome u!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## katiebug

I also ban kenzie because she has no information about herself!


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katiebug cause neither do I!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she does have additional information. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I bet she doesn't know how old I am...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I'm asking Sydney right now how old you are. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I don't think Sydney knows haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I'm still waiting for a reply. And 14? That is my guess.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

.................


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I still don't know if I'm right?


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

................

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because that is the same as calling me smart when I got 2 thing wrong on my math!


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie that doesn't make sense haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey for not understanding that she technically called me smart for guessing her age. Even though I missed two questions on my math! 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I wasn't trying to be technical! Haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she was.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I'm tired 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey so she can go to bed.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause Idk what she looks like  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

Fugly!








Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're not ugly ! Haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Katie for calling her self ugly wen she is not!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory for saying I lied. And I ban Lindsey for no reason at all


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause she banned Mal haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because Malory banned me first.


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause she's funny


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she doesn't know where my funny bloodlines come from. Hahahah


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I don't! Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because they are from my grandpa. He lost his thumb in a tractor fan blade, wheat to the hospital, they asked if they could switch his toe with the missing thumb, he said "HELL NO!!! You think I wanna go through that pain again?!?!" They looked for the thumb, found it, it was being chewn on by his dog. 


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause that's terrible and funny at the same time !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because yes it is! And my grandpa cracks a joke every minute. I'm not as good, he doesn't even have a joke book! He just says words and they fit perfectly! And goodnight!


Katie. Thirteen.
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I'm going to bed too!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Lindsey because she's going to bed at almost 11:00 my time!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Katie because her grandpa is really funny and I would love to have a funny grandpa!!
I ban charisa because I hardly talk to her!!
I ban Lindsey cause she is always a party pooper!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## JAR702

I ban everyone because I haven't had my morning coffee yet.

"Off with their heads!" :coffee2:


----------



## ksalvagno

I would take your ages off of your signature. You don't want the wrong people contacting you. It is safer to keep those things private.


----------



## katiebug

I ban ksalvagno because she is right and I did.


Katie. 
Eastern Washington. 
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
I Like herbal remedies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Karen cause I also agree she's right  
I ban Katie cause I am not a party pooper


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I never said she was a party pooper, Malory did.


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I was jk


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I have to go take pills. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I want to 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because I need to go feed puppies








Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause that's a cute puppy!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she should buy one of the four. JK


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause I can't


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Lindsey because she deserves it


----------



## katiebug

I ban goatlady1314 because I want to. ;P


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because my name is chaney


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because I didn't know that. What type of goats do you have? I don't know if you would know this ? But is a shelter 51/2 foot long, 41/2 foot wide, and 4-5 foot tall big enough for two Nigerian dwarfs?


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney cause I don't know why I deserve it


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she was supposed to ban me. ;P


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Katie cause she's right


----------



## katiebug

I ban myself because i need to start school. I ban Lyndsey because I'm always right! JK


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

i have just about every breed of dairy goats, i ban everyone bacause i need to.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because she didn't answer the question.


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban katie because i am going to, seems like plenty of room!


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney because I'm glad that will work.


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## kenzie

I ban Katie because of somethin


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## katiebug

I ban kenzie because I need to go eat. ;P


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban katie because i ate pizza hut


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney because she ate Pizza Hut! Not just got a pizza but actually ate the place!!! 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban katie because thats not what i meant!!!!!!!


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney becaus Ethan what she said. ;P


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## katiebug

I ban my iPod cause I hate spell check.


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

katiebug said:


> I ban Chaney because I didn't know that. What type of goats do you have? I don't know if you would know this ? But is a shelter 51/2 foot long, 41/2 foot wide, and 4-5 foot tall big enough for two Nigerian dwarfs?
> 
> Katie. Eastern WA.
> Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
> Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
> Everything herbal.


Yep sounds ok sized but for only two!! you might could have three but make sure you don't over crowd!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory because she didn't ban anybody and thanks. I plan to get three sometime in the near future but not right now. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because I want to


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney because she banned me because she wanted to so I ban her because I want to. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Chaney and Katie cause they didn't know I was spying on them!!!:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory because I didn't know that!


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Katie because she hasn't been on here as long as me! :-D hahahahaha!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## katiebug

I ban Charisa because I only got my iPod 1 month ago. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## kenzie

I ban Katie because i only have 4 more days of school!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban y'all cause yaw aren't goin to niagra falls with me!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban malory because she wouldnt take me with her! :'(


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney because she didn't take me either.


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because malory is my bff and she knows me 111111 times better than she know you


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because I don't know her at all! 


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because she just insulted malory!! :O


----------



## katiebug

I ban Cheney because I didn't insult Malory!


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Katie because yes she did! :I


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because I don't know how I did. 


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

O I ban Katie because I can


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because I have too.


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because my hair is huge!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney cause she needs to empty her PM box


----------



## goatlady1314

i ban lindsey because i did already


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because she banned Lindsey. 


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because so what?


----------



## katiebug

I ban Chaney because I was kidding!


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban katie because she's a goat?? :O :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban any one that doesn't find this hilarious 
I know some of y'all can relate I was laughing so hard I was crying.

An absolute must read

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Katie cause that was offensive 
I ban Chaney for knowing that would offend me!
I ban Lindsey cause she is the pm police!!!)))))


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> I ban any one that doesn't find this hilarious
> I know some of y'all can relate I was laughing so hard I was crying.
> 
> An absolute must read
> 
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


I ban ace cause it's a disappearing link!!:/

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory because I still don't know how that was offensive?


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Katie cause she doesn't know I was just kidding!!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban Malory because she had me worried I said something bad. 


*Katie
*Eastern Washington 
*Soon to be mom to two ND's


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban Katie cause she should know I'm laid back and don't get mad at people on goatspot or any of my friends!!! except my friend Hayley!!!:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban mals


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban can cause she didn't say why!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lindsey, u called me can


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh no u didnt! Jar


----------



## COgoatLover25

At least I'm not a box  :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: soggy diaper


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't call you a box!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You read me!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not understanding this!


----------



## Mcclan3

I ban you all for being goofy!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mcclan cause she called us goofy!  and cause I forgot her name....


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: u should see our PMs


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, she shouldn't! Haha, it'd probably make her run into a wall :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

Well then I ban for not knowing that my name is Rachael


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Rachael cause I like her name 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## katiebug

I ban Lindsey because she doesn't know what I'm gonna name my goats.


*Katie*


----------



## aceofspades

I ban y'all because I'm confused. 
Why is she a can and not a box. 
Or a spoon. I think she's a spoon


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chaney is definitely a square!! I ban lindsoni for not makin any macaroni!! I ban chano for not bein a square!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Malory cause Chaney is pretty square 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban lynn because im no square! :O im a regular


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban squarey because she is square!


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine cone head  I ban u


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban squarey cause her PM box is full


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban cone head because shes bein bad


----------



## kenzie

I ban everyone because these last posts are really confusing, explain plz?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Kenzie because Yankee Doodle went to town: Riding on a pony;: He stuck a feather in his hat,: And called it macaroni.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Y'all ain't done heads y'all pin heads!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## katiebug

I ban y'all because I have no clue what this conversation is about?!? 


*Katie*


----------



## aceofspades

I ban katiebug because there is no rhyme or reason for randomness in conversation potato


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ride on ace!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

By the way I ban you!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney cause I'm supposed to ban Malory and Chaney's inbox is full


----------



## goatlady1314

CO is banned from the forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Squarey doesn't know what she's talking about so I ban her


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban both of you cause you guys are my awesome friends and I want to ban y'all cause y'all will forgive me later!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I ban everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scooter206

I ban 4seasons because he thinks everyone is a pin head


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney because she needs to empty her PM box if she wants a reply


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

scooter206 said:


> I ban 4seasons because he thinks everyone is a pin head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Excuse me I am a girl!!!!!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory because I'm BACK! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

I ban Charisa because so am i☺


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Kenzie because I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I ban Malory because I'm BACK! :-D
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I ban charisa cause she needs to get in more often cause she is one of my friends!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory because she's nice! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban charisa cause she is nicer than I am!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Malory because she never posts pics of her donkey.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

there she photo bombed a pic!!! so I ban ace because I do post pics of her I just don't got a lot cause I don't lik taking electronics outside!!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Malory, because I don't know why! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban charisa cause she banned me for no reason whatsoever!!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I ban Malo because i can


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban kenzie because she can't make up a reason :O


----------



## kenzie

I ban goatlady bc i had a reason, " i can"


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mak because Chaney needs to empty her PM box :lol:


----------



## kenzie

I ban Lindsey bc i havnt heard any updates on the baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Mak because he's doing great ! And will get pics for her to see!


----------



## kenzie

I ban lindsey bc that is great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Kenzie because Malory hasn't shown up! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban charisa because she hasn't emailed me back!! :'D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> I ban Malo because i can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I ban Kenz cause I just find it annoying if I don't ban her!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Banning mal because she's a little baby kid :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney because I'm hot and tired and Cisco and my moms pony Tabby were fighting and woke me up this morning. Tabby took a big chunk of tail off of Cisco and she is less then half the size of him, Cisco could care less about Tabby. But Tabby for no reason at all does not like Cisco. It's funny to watch.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Olivia because she has crazy animals! :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

I ban goatlady because I got my new nubian doeling's


----------



## chloes

i ban you for having such cool colored goats!!! HA now take that!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I ban you for saying HA and for not capitalizing I.....


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban leslie because she's hilarious and ace those goats are so cute!


----------



## NubianFan

I wanted to ban Goatlady 1314 but she said I was hilarious so now I don't have the heart, so I ban everyone on this game for banning each other....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Banning mal because she's a little baby kid :lol:


Quite the opposite my giant friend!!:'D


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: sure malory! I will believe it.. never haha


----------



## kenzie

I ban goatlady bc its been a while since anyones been on this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban big mack because she forgot my name :O :lol:


----------



## kenzie

Nope i ban Chaney bc i did remember her name


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban mac because thats great  use it next time!!!! :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because I'M Back!!!!!!! :-D And, because.....I don't know! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Charisa bc i won my Dairy cow quiz. The superintendent even quoted me when she handed me my ribbon at the award ceremony.


----------



## goatlady1314

Charisa isn't that what u always say??? :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because, yes, that's what I always say "I ban...because I'm Back!". :lol: Congratulations on your quiz!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban chariaa because she's a terrible role model  :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o I ban Chaney because I sort-of forgot what that means! :lol: AND, because you misspelled my name! :-o

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I tried that  I ban charry for being so mean to me :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How dare you!?! :lol: I ban you again Cani :lol: for misspelling my name!!!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

ok charry chill  I ban you for getting mad about my great sense of humor


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban YOU because I have a sense of humor, too!!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah well I ban you because I have a well developed sense of humor!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because no one has been on here for a while! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I knew that


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney bc I know she knew that!


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban olivia because she needs to text me!! :O


----------



## goatygirl

I text you as soon as I can!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney bc I'm covered in shampoo and goat poo.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok  haha.


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Oliva because why r u covered in those things? :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney, because I have NOOOOO idea! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa cuz I wasn't asking her!!!


----------



## goatygirl

goatlady1314 said:


> I ban Oliva because why r u covered in those things? :lol:


I ban Chaney bc I was bathing babies all day.


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> I ban Chaney bc I was bathing babies all day.


I ban olivia because She didn't have to put the poop on herself! Haha


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney for thinking that I put them on my self.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Olivia because I have a sister with the same name. :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Charisa bc I like her sisters name


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban someone for some reasons that I absolutely have!


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney for a laughing goat on her signature


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban olive cuz I don't have a signature :')


----------



## Mcclan3

I ban everyone because I'm finally back on my iPad


----------



## goatlady1314

Yaya mcclan3! I even noticed u were missing )


----------



## Mcclan3

Haha the Rachael feels special now


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww good


----------



## goatygirl

I ban Chaney for getting of topic


----------



## Mcclan3

I ban you for trying to stay ON topic


----------



## goatygirl

Well then


----------



## Mcclan3

.


----------



## aceofspades

I ban Mcclan3 for thinking there is a topic to off track


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban ace cuz there is a topic in my brain


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because I want to! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I like her name


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I bam everyone on here!! You are all peasants!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatygirl

i ban 4seasonsfarm for spelling ban wrong


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban Olivia because Malory cannot help her stupid autocorrect


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney, because Thank You for liking my name! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I dont feel good :'(


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Chaney cause that's too bad


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban lindsey because im going to be better by mornin


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because Lindsey hasn't been on here lately!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Charisa cause I'm back!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Well, I ban Lindsey because YOU ARE BACK! :-D


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban Shampoo bottle cause I'm excited


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o I ban Lindsey because we haven't been calling each other names lately!!! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ban the shampoo bottle made of Styrofoam cause I'm starting it again :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o I ban Lindsey because I want someone to critique my goats on the Learning to Critique topic!  They're the most resent goats! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban charisa because I feel her pain :') no one critiqued my calf either (


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban Chaney because still no one has REALLY critiqued my goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah some people are just big losers


----------



## COgoatLover25

Like who?


----------



## goatlady1314

Not saying any names


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wring thread! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

oh oops! :O


----------



## goatygirl

*Wrong*


----------



## goatlady1314

/Olive/


----------



## goatygirl

What?


----------



## goatlady1314

Nothin I ban u for doing something


----------



## goatygirl

I ban you for not doing something


----------



## goatlady1314

I ban u for doing this


----------



## margaret

I ban u cuz i'm mad


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban U because, why are you mad?!?


----------



## margaret

Because a bunch of my Alpine does got bred by my stupid Nigerian buck.
:hair::GAAH::wallbang::veryangry:
Guess I'll have to Lute them :sigh:


----------



## Mcclan3

I ban you for having such a fertile nigi buck


----------



## goatlady1314

Don't lute them :'(


----------



## margaret

Why?


----------



## goatlady1314

Because that's sad, your killing the babies


----------



## margaret

I plan to Lute at 11 days after they are bred. I'd rather not Lute but I don't feel like it's too sad because they're aren't even 2 weeks along. From my understanding the baby is just absorbed and they come back into heat and can be re-bred on the same heat.
*3* of my does were possibly or definitely bred and I want purebred registered kids, Mini-Alpines are pretty much worthless too me and so the does' pregnancies are wasted and I can't afford to take that chance.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban margaret because I have a cold.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban you cause I want to


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I ban you because margaret, DON'T lute the BABIES!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No don't kill the babies!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ban you all because they aren't babies yet, just a small speck of cells that get reabsorbed. Everyone has to do what's best for their herd, let her do what she thinks is best.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes they are as soon as as the sperm reaches the egg they are babies:/ they are babies!! They might not feel it much but it's sad unless you have a super small goat bred to a very large goat that is the only time I think it's ok do do that your killing babies you guys need to look up anti abortion stuff and and see what your doing before she makes that decision just let what happened be..


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I agree Malory! I wish I didn't have to ban you. 

I ban Malory because I'm forced to.


----------



## margaret

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes they are as soon as as the sperm reaches the egg they are babies:/ they are babies!! They might not feel it much but it's sad unless you have a super small goat bred to a very large goat that is the only time I think it's ok do do that your killing babies you guys need to look up anti abortion stuff and and see what your doing before she makes that decision just let what happened be..
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I believe in life at conception and i do not believe that abortion is right under any circumstances.
However I think that there is a difference here.
I do not feel that it is wrong or sad to Lute my does at 15 days after they are bred causing them to reabsorb the few cells that they are pregnant with so that I can breed them to my Alpine buck. out of my 8 does I had 3 that were questionably bred. I can't afford to feed them through pregnancy and lose their milk for 2 months only to have them kid out with unregistered mini alpines.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I agree Malory! I wish I didn't have to ban you.
> 
> I ban Malory because I'm forced to.


It's ok charisa I'll let this ban go

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> I believe in life at conception and i do not believe that abortion is right under any circumstances.
> 
> However I think that there is a difference here.
> 
> I do not feel that it is wrong or sad to Lute my does at 15 days after they are bred causing them to reabsorb the few cells that they are pregnant with so that I can breed them to my Alpine buck. out of my 8 does I had 3 that were questionably bred. I can't afford to feed them through pregnancy and lose their milk for 2 months only to have them kid out with unregistered mini alpines.


It's still sad and I highly suggest you don't do it, I'd rather have one season of unregistered babies than killing them all

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## margaret

Out of the does I luted only one turned out to be bred.
I know you don't show or care if your goats are registered but I show and can't have unregistered goats around the farm. i have a nice buck this year and i need as many kids as i can get from him
I'm not saddened at all by having to lute the does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Margaret did what she found was the best choice for her herd, no wrong there. We all have our different views, opinions and practices, but we need to accept and respect others for their choices. Just let it go, and we can get back to what this thread is about 

I ban Margaret because I am hungry!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm sorry but she killed a baby I can't just forget about that and pretend nothing happened maybe you should have just let that baby(s) be born and learn a lesson to keep your breeds seperated better than that but killing a baby should never happen 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ban little bits and pieces for thinking that abortion is ok


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ksalvagno

Keep it friendly, keep it fun. Everyone has a right to do what they think is best for their farm. 

This topic is now closed.


----------

